#xubuntu 2007-05-21
<Lectus> Hey
<Lectus> installed xubuntu again... the best distro for my needs :D
<hugomagic> join /#ubuntues
<hugomagic> join /#ubuntu es
<TheSheep> scanimage: open of device sm3840:libusb:002:004 failed: Access to resource has been denied
<TheSheep> any ideas?
<TheSheep> trying to use my scanner, it used to work
<TheSheep> same when trying to do it as root
<TheSheep> echo z > /proc/bus/usb/001/004
<TheSheep> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<TheSheep> hmm..
<TheSheep> hmm..
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> i have a strange problem with xfwm on feisty
<squirrelpimp> if i switch desktops windows sticked to all desktops don't get properly repainted
<squirrelpimp> i installed recently updates and checked that error on a freshly installed notebook with an ati card and on my updated-from-edgy desktop box which has a nvidia display adapter
<squirrelpimp> so windows look totally screwed when changing workspaces
<squirrelpimp> any ideas?
<Gerro> huh?
<Gerro> don't quite understand what happened..
<squirrelpimp> i switch workspaces (mousewheel or keyboard or clicking in the changer) and windows don't get a redraw-signal or something similiar
<squirrelpimp> so for example mplayer-windows loose the decoration and gaim-conversations become almost totally blank until somewrite something and then only the changed line gets displayed
<Gerro> TheSheep: oh hey just wanted to say thanks for help you gave yesterday, sysv-rc-conf worked nicely. Few things I couldn't remove though but I'll get around to that myself.
<Gerro> squirrelpimp: what window manager you using?
<squirrelpimp> it looks, as if they just don't getthe redraw-signal
<Gerro> hmm try doing f1 then f7
<squirrelpimp> xfwm4
<Gerro> with ctrl alt held
<Gerro> actually f1 does screen redraw I think
<squirrelpimp> with just ctrl it just changes the workspace and shows the same behaviour
<Gerro> wait no that is refresh in firefox lol
<squirrelpimp> with ctrl + alt i get 80x25 system-consoles
<squirrelpimp> f1 is help
<squirrelpimp> i guess
<Gerro> ctrl alt f1 then ctrl alt f7
<Gerro> does it fix the problem?
<squirrelpimp> yes
<squirrelpimp> minimize and maximize does that too
<Gerro> a full screen refresh?
<squirrelpimp> but ctrl-f1 ctrl-f7 doesnt
<Gerro> what is that?
<squirrelpimp> yes...
<squirrelpimp> on workspace-changes a fullscreen-redraw should happen i guess
<squirrelpimp> but it doesn't
<squirrelpimp> are multiple workspaces part of the wm?
<Gerro> well I use nvidia drivers from the site, and xgl on top of xorg with emerald theme manager and beryl
<Gerro> so.. I'm not really person to ask lol
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> thank anyways
<Gerro> oh but odd thing could you do me a favor
<squirrelpimp> are there some dev-are-around times here?
<squirrelpimp> sure
<Gerro> open some form of process manager or do ps command and tell me how many xorg and gdm do you see?
<TheSheep> Gerro: glad I could be of assistance
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: yes, workspaces are part of the window manager
<Gerro> strange I have two instances of gdm..
<TheSheep> Gerro: in ps?
<Gerro> yes
<TheSheep> Gerro: that's normal, dunno why
<squirrelpimp> Gerro: me too has two
<Gerro> I did have two of xorg before but not now I think
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: happened to you on different graphic cards?
<Gerro> I was just doing normal browsing
<squirrelpimp> TheSheep: yes, notebook has a pretty old radeon 9000 and desktop some nvidia
<Gerro> squirrelpimp: what version of xubuntu you using?
<squirrelpimp> notebook uses oss-drivers
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: do these two installs have something specific in common?
<squirrelpimp> latest version of feisty, latest updates
<squirrelpimp> TheSheep: no, but the user is called pimp
<squirrelpimp> :)
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: you see, we don't have hundreds of people complaining about it here, so it must be something specific
<squirrelpimp> no shared configs, desktop is dapper -> edgy -> feisty, notebook is fresh install
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: do you have the 'proposed' repository enabled?
<squirrelpimp> TheSheep: don't know that, so i guess no
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: if so, then disable it
<Gerro> system-tools-backends process running as root... that is odd
<squirrelpimp> notebook has ~/ from hoary->dapper->feisty->broken->reinstall
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: it contains packages that are not tested
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: you might have pulled in some buggy package
<Gerro> squirrelpimp: check software sources link on the menu
<Gerro> squirrelpimp: its under system
<squirrelpimp> only thing i could think of specific to both systems is a /home which was used in older versions where some old stuff could reside
<squirrelpimp> so i'll try creating a fresh user
<squirrelpimp> could this be a xorg problem?
<squirrelpimp> sound like xfwm4-related to me
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: this may be xorg, graphics driver, xfwm4 or something in between them
<squirrelpimp> ok
<squirrelpimp> where could a redraw/refresh get lost?
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: do you have compositor enabled?
<squirrelpimp> pimp@ratter:~$ xdpyinfo | grep -i compos
<squirrelpimp>     Composite
<squirrelpimp> pimp@ratter:~$
<squirrelpimp> looks like i have
<squirrelpimp> but i don't use it i think... i have no enabled transparency effencts
<squirrelpimp> my xfce-panel at the bottom is not transparent or something
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: settings->wm tweaks, last tab
<squirrelpimp> disabled
<squirrelpimp> oh how i'd wish the world was all 80x25:)
<squirrelpimp> but watching pr0n using that mplayer-ascii-plugin just sucks
<squirrelpimp> :)
* Gerro wiggles his mplayer window as he watches
<Gerro> jiggle jiggle babe hehe.. love beryl
<Pastorn> squirrelpimp: i tried that but didn't get it to work... what do i add to the line > mplayer file.mov
<squirrelpimp> Pastorn: some -vo switch
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: there is actaully enogh useful text-mode and svgalib linux apps to live happily without X
<squirrelpimp> i think mplayer -vo aa hotpron.avi should do it
<squirrelpimp> TheSheep: :)
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: you could actually make a distro, if it only started mc after logging in ;)
<squirrelpimp> mc ftl
<TheSheep> with a menu with all the pas set up in it
<squirrelpimp> i hate its history-file of it...
<squirrelpimp> coworkers always use it because they hate vi
<Pastorn> isn't there a color mode?
<squirrelpimp> and then you can't write history | grep vi to see where they screwed things up
<TheSheep> Pastorn: maybe with libcaca?
<squirrelpimp> wow... mplayer supports blinkenlights
<TheSheep> :D
<TheSheep> anyways, nobody has an idea about that scanner?
<squirrelpimp> which scanner?
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: mine, allow me to demonstrate the problem:
<TheSheep> sheep@ghostwheel:~$ scanimage
<TheSheep> scanimage: open of device sm3840:libusb:001:004 failed: Access to resource has been denied
<TheSheep> sheep@ghostwheel:~$ echo 'bork' > /dev/bus/usb/001/004
<TheSheep> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
* TheSheep remembers about pastebin
<TheSheep> too late
<squirrelpimp> tried as root?
<squirrelpimp> i don't use a scanner
<squirrelpimp> but i'd guess there's some scanner-group or something you have to be in
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: it's not file permissions
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: note the second command and the error message
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: it's the same as root
<squirrelpimp> anything in dmesg?
<TheSheep> nope
<TheSheep> and it works on, ptfu... windows
<squirrelpimp> ptfu?
<TheSheep> so I guess it's not hardware either
<squirrelpimp> whats scanimage? aptitude doesnt find it
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: sound of spitting
<squirrelpimp> hehe
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: part of sane-utils
<squirrelpimp> is there a kernel-module the scanner is using??
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: also, this scanner is supported by sane and used to work 3 months ago on feisty
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: no, it's an usb scanner
<squirrelpimp> i have a usb-webcam which need an own module too
<squirrelpimp> why did it stop working?
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: no idea
<squirrelpimp> what does that sm3840 refer to?
<Pastorn> > mplayer -vo caca l33tpr0n.avi
<Pastorn> squirrelpimp: blinkenlights?
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: no idea
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: some address probably
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: ah, it's the driver name
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: ScanMaster 3840
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: but mine is ScanMaster 3830
<TheSheep> then again mayb they use the same driver
<squirrelpimp> mmh... don't know where else to go
<squirrelpimp> tried different scanning software
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: all linux scanning softawere uses sane under the hood
<squirrelpimp> hints pointing me to the RENDER extension causing my problem
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: except for hp
<squirrelpimp> tried an strace as last resort?
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: yes, opening the /dev/bus/usb/001/004  returns -1 with errno set to 'Invalid argument'
<squirrelpimp> but the file is there and the scanner shows up in lsusb?
<TheSheep> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05da:30d4 Microtek International, Inc.
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: actually, that invalid argument was with echo, stracing scanimage gives this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21771/
<wheels3572> How do I make a program startup on bootup?
<squirrelpimp> wheels3572: there are about 100 different ways to achieve that of which i know about 4-5
<squirrelpimp> wheels3572: what program?
<wheels3572> Xchat
<squirrelpimp> in xfce?
<wheels3572> Yes
<Sharn> wheels3572: Applications > Settings > Autostarted Applications
<squirrelpimp> settings -> autostarted applications
<wheels3572> Sharn, squirrelpimp ok now that we have that established what's the commandline for Xchat
<squirrelpimp> open a shell, type "which xchat"
<wheels3572> squirrelpimp, ty brb
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: this shines some light <Couldn't determine the type of the USB chip (result from sane-backends 1.0.18-cvs)>
<Gerro> anyone know how to setup tor? I just installed it from synaptic
<squirrelpimp> Gerro: /usr/share/doc/tor?
<Gerro> squirrelpimp: ok thx, once again saved me some trouble :)
<squirrelpimp> TheSheep: what light does it shine?
<Gerro> pisses me off how totem always tries to open text files..
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: red
<TheSheep> Gerro: right-click on a text file, select properties, select your favorite text editor
<Gerro> TheSheep: only does that for the single file not everyone of that type
<TheSheep> Gerro: it changes the deafult application for that type
<Gerro> just wondering why it defaults to trying totem
<squirrelpimp> TheSheep: well, about your scanner... sounds like a kernel-problem to me
<squirrelpimp> something must stop you from accessing and i can't imagine what else that could be
<squirrelpimp> you could try to use the debug-switches when loading usb-modules
<squirrelpimp> unload first
<wheels3572> Who here can help me with unloading things that dont need to be started on bootup
<squirrelpimp> wheels3572: ??
<TheSheep> wheels3572: install sysv-rc-conf and use it
<squirrelpimp> wheels3572: sysvconfig
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: no, I found the problem -- the scanner is not supported by standard sane backends, but someone wrote a backend for it. unfortunatelly, the backend only works with version 1.0.15, and feisty has now 1.0.18
<squirrelpimp> ouch
<squirrelpimp> that's sad
<squirrelpimp> feisty seems to have lots of problems
<squirrelpimp> libata, ubstart, X,
<TheSheep> nod nod
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: especially when I run gutsy ;)
<squirrelpimp> i cought myself thinking about debian more than once in the last days
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> does gutsy improve things?
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: not really, it's two weeks old
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: not very different from feisty yet
* TheSheep builds the backend by hand
<Sharn> Feisty has worked great for me so far. Except for the make errors. :P
<Gerro> what make errors?
<Sharn> Can I like sudo-delete everything in Trash? I have a few things that won't delete.
<Gerro> hmm I followed that guide for tor and installed privoxy but I don't really like that, can't I just forward dns over my non tor link?
<TheSheep> haha, it's alive! alive!
* Gerro shoves sheep in the scanner
<VR_> Sharn: you could cd into ~/.Trash and the sudo rm -rf *
<VR_> the=then
<Sharn> Nevermind mine, just restored them and rmed.
<Gerro> VR_: the!=then
<TheSheep> Gerro: you're just jelous
<Sharn> Nice to know where Trash is located though. :P
<Gerro> TheSheep: nah really wish I could get my webcam going though, it is a usb type yet integrated into my laptop
* TheSheep goes to tell the sane guys
<VR_> Sharn: actually, it might not be there in xfce...
<Gerro> is there
<Gerro> wait... umm don't know about feisty
<VR_> it's not there
<VR_> bah
<Sharn> The file structure should be almost exactly the same through all *buntus, shouldn't it?
<VR_> Sharn: yeah, it should be
<Gerro> ah /.local/share/Trash
<VR_> there you go
<VR_> i don't have a /.local/
<VR_> =\
<TheSheep> Sharn: it's defined by freedesktop.org standard
<TheSheep> VR_: there are actually 3 palces possible
<Gerro> 3 palaces? damn I want a linux palace installed onto my comp
* Gerro is so jealous now
<TheSheep> !lart Gerro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart gerro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> wrong channel I guess
<Gerro> pop lart?
<VR_> it's in ~/.local/share/
<Sharn> Mmk
<Gerro> VR_: said that like 5 minutes ago :P
<VR_> Gerro: you said /.local/share
<Sharn> Gerro: ou left out the ~
* Sharn says uo == you :P
<TheSheep> Gerro: and who's laughing now at the typos? ;)
<Gerro> I said /.local/share/Trash/
<TheSheep> Gerro: and it's wrong, *wrong*, WRONG!
<VR_> Gerro: still wrong, sir! =P
<TheSheep> I love how windows handles tilde ;)
<Sharn> I love how windows handles everything. ;)
<Gerro> /home/palaces/.local/share/Trash/ :P
<Raptor45> I am suffering an issue where my window boarders are corrupted on open office and wine, this is a fresh install... what might be wrong?
<Catoptromancy> maybe a different windows managers settings theme
<Raptor45> didn't help
<Sharn> A screenshot would probably/maybe help.
<big_area> hey everybody, whats the fix for monitor resolution in feisty?
<Raptor45> Sharn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449640
<Sharn> Raptor45: I probably can't help.... I would suggest going to the openoffice irc channel and asking. (If they have one?) And, have you searched Google well?
<Raptor45> Sharn, I've been trying several different things without luck
<Sharn> Well, sorry. I really don't know much about it all. I jsut go by common sense. :P
<Catoptromancy> Is openoffice made with gtk ? or similar?
<Catoptromancy> maybe update gtk
<crdlb> no
<Catoptromancy> its made with something for a gui
<crdlb> it uses its own toolkit
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Catoptromancy> but wine has same problem
<Catoptromancy> well for raptor
<Catoptromancy> wonder what wine draws GUI with
<Sharn> Yeah, it's whatever is in common if it looks just the same.
<aboyousif> good morning (according to CLT :) )
<Raptor45> my audio doesn't work in xubuntu either, I'm thinking maybe that's related
<aboyousif> Raptor45, your audio card or your speaker ?
<Raptor45> audio card
<Raptor45> its a laptop
<Raptor45> well, actually idk
<Raptor45> there is a high pitched BEEEP during startup
<aboyousif> Raptor45, if you use laptop ubuntu may fail to bring the speakers on try to test with headset
<Raptor45> ubuntu did it fine, only xubuntu is having isues
<Raptor45> I'll try headphones
<Sharn> That's interesting... I doubt they're related, though.
<Raptor45> lspci seems to list them as a similar device
<aboyousif> Raptor45, tried headphone ?
<Raptor45> sorry
<Raptor45> doing a coupel things at once
<Raptor45> lol
<aboyousif> Raptor45, it is ok ..
<Raptor45> oh hey, it works with the headphones!
<aboyousif> Raptor45, so it is speakers .. i don't know how it brings on :)
<Raptor45> my more pressing worry is getting open office to work
<aboyousif> Raptor45, i didn't try oo with xubuntu but i think it will work ok .. it will be very slow here :)
<Sharn> Works OK for me. =\
<wheels3572> Who here knows when Pidgin will be put in the REpos
<Gerro> I just downloaded a .deb package for it...
<Gerro> look it up online and do dpkg -i on the package
<Gerro> its not all that flashy really
<wheels3572> ok
<wheels3572> Gerro it gets me outta beta though lol
<wheels3572> im not good with the commands so what exactly am I typing?
<Gerro> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=235&filename=pidgin-2.0.0.tar.bz2
<Gerro> extract that, cd into the directory, ./configure, make, sudo su, make install
<Gerro> and wow its done
<null> how can i abort a shutdown now?
<BFTD> is there some program that'll let me edit .pfd?
<BFTD> or better yet, just create .pdf's
<aboyousif> BFTD, you can print to pdf file with cups-pdf
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> example
<aboyousif> BFTD, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<pussfeller> I am running breezy server.. to upgrade to latest xubuntu, i install the breezy xubuntu-desktop, then change source to fiesty and update again?
<aboyousif> pussfeller, mm i think you should go to dapper then edgy then feisty ..
<pussfeller> yeah, probably
* JKnife hides
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+o JKnife]  by maxamillion
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
* maxamillion hides
<JKnife> max!
<maxamillion> hello :)
<JKnife> wait till you see this
<maxamillion> shoot
<JKnife> gotta upload.. one sec
<maxamillion> JKnife: can you deop yourself? ... its bad to have ops hanging around, people are bound to ask you to do stuffs :P
<maxamillion> k
* mode/#xubuntu [-o JKnife]  by JKnife
<maxamillion> thankies
<JKnife> o.O i didn't relize you oped me
<JKnife> i just saw you hide
<JKnife> http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/4346/ss2jg7.png
<JKnife> think i out did myself?
<maxamillion> JKnife: uhmm... yes
<JKnife> by the way.. that is the real deal XD
<maxamillion> wait ... that's OS X?
<JKnife> XD
<JKnife> version me
<JKnife> XD
<maxamillion> awww, that's not as impressive ... i thought you themed something that well
<JKnife> i had gnome *CLOSE*
<maxamillion> rgr
<maxamillion> well, kudos for getting hacked OS X on your machine .... can you download official updates without it borking?
<JKnife> i read somewhere i can
<JKnife> just not kernel upgrades
<maxamillion> huh ... interesting
<maxamillion> _grazie: hi :)
<_grazie> maxamillion: hi there
<_grazie> maxamillion: your exams finished now?
<maxamillion> _grazie: yup
<maxamillion> _grazie: but i have to move houses in 5 days, so i might be out of comission for about another week or so :(
<JKnife> :/
<JKnife> ohh adam i think that channel died =\
<_grazie> maxamillion: yeah I moved a couple of weeks ago and it hasn't been smooth for me. Hope you have better luck
<maxamillion> _grazie: i doubt i will, i am switching electric companies and switching from cable to satelite to save some money :/
<TheSheep> maxamillion: you mean you'll receive your electricity from a satelite using microwaves? %)
<TheSheep> maxamillion: maybe just dropping battery packs from an airplane will be cheaper
<maxamillion> TheSheep: lol
<maxamillion> TheSheep: one thing i worry about is that i will be getting satelite internet ... i worry that it will be horribly slow
* JKnife hops on TheSheep
* TheSheep bites JKnife's legs off
<JKnife> :(
<TheSheep> JKnife: hop now ;)
* JKnife flops on TheSheep
<maxamillion> lol
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<darrend> anybody know WTF mysql-server depends on postfix???
<manu1> hi
<manu1> i wanted to install my hp network printer
<manu1> but as i see in the options of xfce i can only add local printers :/
<manu1> i'm new to xfce
<Prodoc> good afternoon
<Prodoc> I'm trying to get Eclipse up and running but something is going wrong
<Prodoc> I'm not interested in Java development and all, so I tried installing a clean Eclipse by using Synaptic and installing 'eclipse-platform'
<Prodoc> all dependencies where installed but Eclipse is nowhere to be seen
<Prodoc> nothing was added to the application menu, in usr/share/app-install/desktop there's an Eclipse.desktop file but executing it will fail because the application is simply not installed and there for not in the specified location in that file
<Prodoc> any idea what's going wrong?
<Prodoc> or was installing eclipse-platform the wrong move?
<manu1> anyone here
<Catoptromancy> 81 people here
<Catoptromancy> it appears 79 are idle
<TheSheep> not idle, just avoiding java when possible
<Prodoc> if that's meant to be a comment on my questions, note the 'not interested in Java development and all' ;-)
<TheSheep> Prodoc: eclipse is written in java
<sercanii> my kubuntu desktop (not alternate) cd stops responding when I comlete the install forms and press the install now button ( it crashs in dedecting parttions )
<sercanii> plz help
<sercanii> not kub xubuntu
<TheSheep> sercanii: 'failed to create ext3 filesystem'?
<sercanii> probably , in desktop mod I cant see details...
<sercanii> but alternate cd I can easly create partitions
<sercanii> ext3 etc..
<TheSheep> sercanii: bug #107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<sercanii> and when I start the xubuntu cd, I cant see menus uppward and downward :D they r hiding :P
<sercanii> thankss UBOTU
<sercanii> :P
<sercanii> and the Sheep
<TheSheep> sercanii: that can be remiedied by pressing 'alt+f2' and typing 'xfce4-panel'
<sercanii> I note it, thanks
<abrahao> Hi, how Can I access ubuntu via internet?
<TheSheep> abrahao: via ssh, for example
<abrahao> <TheSheep> thanks, but is there an gui option?
<TheSheep> abrahao: you can run gui programs through an ssh tunnel, but you can also look at vnc or nxclient
<TheSheep> !vnc | abrahao
<ubotu> abrahao: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<TheSheep> !freenx | abrahao
<ubotu> abrahao: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<abrahao> thanks
<sercanii> another question :D, my usb host device stops responding when I boot my computer with any usb plugin device... kubuntu, ubuntu ( all ubuntu dist.s ) (some linux dist this eror not occur), thanks
<sercanii> 05/18/2007 03:43:03 AM	kubuntu	kernel	[  121.474637]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<sercanii> 05/18/2007 03:43:03 AM	kubuntu	kernel	[  121.653880]  usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<sercanii> 05/18/2007 03:43:04 AM	kubuntu	kernel	[  122.690242]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: host system error, PCI problems?
<sercanii> 05/18/2007 03:43:04 AM	kubuntu	kernel	[  122.690280]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: host controller halted, very bad!
<sercanii> 05/18/2007 03:43:04 AM	kubuntu	kernel	[  122.690317]  uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: HC died; cleaning up
<sercanii> 05/18/2007 03:43:04 AM	kubuntu	kernel	[  122.690364]  usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2
<sercanii> 05/18/2007 03:43:06 AM	kubuntu	kernel	[  124.690599]  p54usb: reset failed!
<sercanii> 05/18/2007 03:43:06 AM	kubuntu	kernel	[  124.690857]  prism54usb: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -110
<sercanii> 05/18/2007 03:43:06 AM	kubuntu	kernel	[  124.700669]  usbcore: registered new interface driver prism54usb
<sercanii> 05/18/2007 03:43:56 AM	kubuntu	kernel	[  173.323449]  NET: Registered protocol family 10
<sercanii> 05/18/2007 03:43:56 AM	kubuntu	kernel	[  173.323819]  lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<TheSheep> !pastebin | sercanii
<ubotu> sercanii: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sercanii> sorry 4 flood :( I didnt use this irc client before.. does nobody knows how can I fix this problem?
<TheSheep> sercanii: I'd google for prism54usb: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -110
<sercanii> <TheSheep> Serdecznie dzikuj, I'd google it too, few weeks ago but i am nooby in linux now, I probably cant see the solution... some web sites has a few info about that they told that firmware update requared...
<arkanabar> I'm already running ubuntu and kubuntu in edgy, more or less ok (gksu and kdesu are having authentication problems, but sudo still works).  Is there anything to stop me from going, say, "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" to give xubuntu a try?
<pleia2> arkanabar: nope
<pleia2> arkanabar: should work fine
<arkanabar> pleia2, thanks.
<arkanabar> Do you notice faster software launches and boots with xubuntu?
<pleia2> not boots, but xubuntu is quite a bit slimmer than the other two so you might notice some programs loading faster
<arkanabar> cool.  it may be kinda silly of me to grouse over the few seconds it takes things to launch, but I do.
<zials> I noticed a faste shut-down... (if that matters x.x)
<zials> faster*
<pleia2> arkanabar: not silly at all :)
<arkanabar> I expect xubuntu will also do better running UO and WoW through WINE than the kde/gnome versions.
<arkanabar> I hope to like it enough to do away with Win2k boots entirely.
<TheSheep> wine can be moody :\
<arkanabar> Yes, that's why I'm still keeping Win2k.
<arkanabar> hah, it works, there I am.
<aabrahao> hI, I have installed the x11 and thinnyvnc, etc. In the server when I type x11vnc command not found appeards
<aabrahao> anyone?
<RememberPOL> I'm having problems mounting a blank CD-R in my CD-RW... has anyone experienced similar problems?
<grazie> RememberPOL: you mount a filesystem which a blank CD-R doesn't have...hence problem
<RememberPOL> well I'm trying to use Serpentine Audio CD Creator to burn some MP3s as an audio disc but it fails writing also..
<RememberPOL> Even if I run it with sudo
<RememberPOL> it actually says 'converting files failed'
<grazie> RememberPOL: don't know that application, but you shouldn't be mounting. Have you tried alternatives?
<grazie> grazie: are your codecs ok?
<RememberPOL> and before this...i tried Graveman which claims to support burning ogg,mp3,wav,etc but it couldn't load the mp3s either
<RememberPOL> i mean
<RememberPOL> i can PLAY mp3s on my system just fine so i figured so
<RememberPOL> i'm not sure if i can actually play wavs though
<RememberPOL> do wavs work out of the box?
<grazie> i use graveman, but never write audio cds, so not a lot of experience with that
<RememberPOL> guess i'll try xcdroast
<RememberPOL> if that doesn't work then it must be some codec issue
<grazie> RememberPOL: sorry...you need a codec for wav, couldn't tell you which with one without looking it up
<RememberPOL> weird
<RememberPOL> it appears graveman has issues with the latest version of sox which does the converting
<grazie> sounds like you're getting somewhere :) (excuse the pun)
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
(Sharntehnub/#xubuntu) Somebody is on under my name... Hmmm.
<aabrahao> Where Can I find a windows client to vnc ubuntu
<Sharntehnub>  /msg nickserv link Sharn forgot
<Sharntehnub> Crapola
<Sharntehnub> CAPAB IDENTIFY-MSG
<aabrahao> Where Can I find a windows client to vnc ubuntu?
<Sharntehnub> aabrahao, http://www.realvnc.com/download.html   Is this what you want?
<RememberPOL> guess i'll just use gnomebaker because it's quicker and easier than manually converting all my mp3s to wavs thxs :)
<Laibsch> How do I tell the kernel to mount root from NFS?  I cannot seem to get it right
<aabrahao> <Sharntehnub> yes, thanks, But I cant connect to the server, appears negotiating protocol and nothing happens
<W8TAH> how do i uninstall a package AND all its deps that were pulled in?
<aabrahao> <Sharntehnub> yes, thanks, But I cant connect to the server, appears negotiating protocol and nothing happens
<darrend> W8TAH: what did you use to install it?
<W8TAH> darrend, i installed it via the add/remove application
<W8TAH> the answer turned out to be to delete /etc/vmware
<TheSheep> W8TAH: bad idea
<W8TAH> more specifically i uninstalled it via the add/remove and then removed /etc/vmware
<TheSheep> W8TAH: 'apt-get remove --purge vmware' would do the trick just fine
<W8TAH> ahhh -- ok
<TheSheep> W8TAH: or use synaptic and 'remove with config files'
<W8TAH> ok
<darrend> unless you're on Dapper I think..?
<W8TAH> im on feisty
<darrend> s'ok then.  I think apt-get didn't inherit aptitude's dependency tracking until edgy
<W8TAH> thanks for the assist guys - the install bombed out anyway and its not important enough to dedicate more time to -- it was a fun project not serious work anyway
<Sharn> Installing VMware?
<aabrahao> When I try to connect to the server via vnc, appears negotiating protocol and nothing happens
<TheSheep> aabrahao: you need to be running a vncserver on the other host
<aabrahao> <TheSheep> how
<aabrahao> ?
<grazie> !vnc | aabrahao
<ubotu> aabrahao: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<grazie> aabrahao: vnc is a client/server technologies...maybe the link above helps
<aabrahao> <grazie> all think are installed, but when I try to run x11vnc or vncserver appears an error
<grazie> aabrahao: you may get more help if you post the error(s)
<Lectus> hey
<Lectus> is there a plugin that displays the music I'm listening in gaim? I've seen this in kopete. I'd like to know if there is something like that for gaim (default IM for xubuntu)
<maxamillion> Lectus: what application you using to listen to music?
<ThatTallGuy> Ping:  Anybody here familiar with the sound bug in Feisty Fawn?
<maxamillion> ThatTallGuy: "the sound bug"?
<crimsun> I can think of oh, six or seven hundred sound bugs.
<maxamillion> crimsun: i was just about to ping you once i got specifics :)
<crimsun> I have a highlight on 'sound'.
<Lectus> maxamillion: XMMS
<ThatTallGuy> OK, I have a Thnkpad x22 which was working fine, soundwise, under Edgy Eft Ubuntu...
<Lectus> maxamillion: But I can try other if there is a plugin for other player
<ThatTallGuy> Had a HD go belly-up and so replaced it with a fresh install of FF Xubuntu (only 256M on the machine.)
<ThatTallGuy> There is no longer any sound.  Alsamixer reports "No such device".
<maxamillion> Lectus: xmms is the most likely to have a plugin ... lemme check
<crimsun> ThatTallGuy: pastebin ``lspci -v''
<ThatTallGuy> lspci gives
<ThatTallGuy> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<maxamillion> Lectus: its in a package called gaim-xmms-remote and the plugin allows you to control xmms
<ThatTallGuy> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ThatTallGuy>         Subsystem: IBM ThinkPad T23 (2647-4MG) or A30/A30p (2652/2653)
<ThatTallGuy>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
<ThatTallGuy>         I/O ports at 1c00 [size=256] 
<ThatTallGuy>         I/O ports at 18c0 [size=64] 
<crimsun> ThatTallGuy: ok, then pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<ThatTallGuy> First cmd gives     0 [I82801CAICH3   ] : ICH - Intel 82801CA-ICH3
<ThatTallGuy>                       Intel 82801CA-ICH3 with CS4299 at 0x1c00, irq 11
<ThatTallGuy> 2nd cmd is large, want it all?
<crimsun> ThatTallGuy: don't paste here.  Use http://pastebin.ca
<Lectus> maxamillion: I'll try. Thank you
<ThatTallGuy> http://pastebin.ca/501148
<maxamillion> Lectus: no problem
<Lectus> maxamillion: It didn't work. it says I'm using gaim-gtk, but it requires gtk. Also it seems it's not what I'm searching for. This looks like a plugin to control XMMS from Gaim. I really want a plugin to show the music name I'm listening to on the nickname message.
<maxamillion> Lectus: ohhh, yeah ... not entirely sure about that
<crabgrass> my desktop isn't updating... for instance, when i delete something, the icon stays there; if i move something, the icon appears in both places and the little blue grid boxes stay as well. anyone know what's wrong? could it be conky?
#xubuntu 2007-05-22
<maxamillion> crabgrass: probably conky, i think its something to do with the double buffer ... but i could be wrong
<crabgrass> maxamillion: yeah... looks like it is conky
<crabgrass> maxamillion: i don't know much about conkyrc, and google is no help... is there any way i can have conky draw to it's own transparent window that doesnt (or does, i dont care) show up in the task list?
<crabgrass> shit, and i just stopped system monitor.
<crabgrass> how do i kill it with terminal?
<DRF> ps -A to get the ID then kill <ID num> (may need sudo for the kill)
<crabgrass> hmm, didn't work
<crabgrass> oh well
<crabgrass> fixing conky is the only thing i really care about
<maxamillion> crabgrass: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<ThatTallGuy> crimsun: thanks loads for looking at this, but it's 1am here, I've got to get to bed -- if you have any suggestions put them in the pastebin page?  I'll check for them tomorrow.
<crimsun> ThatTallGuy: if you don't prepend my nick, I'm likely to miss
<ThatTallGuy> uh -- I did
<crimsun> I'm in ~90 IRC channels; there's no way to track everyone.
<ThatTallGuy> Oh -- you mean the pastbin page?  Sorry...
<crimsun> yes.  I'll look now.
<maxamillion> crimsun: you really in ~90 irc channels?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> several dozen IRC nets
<crimsun> ThatTallGuy: amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<crabgrass> /leave
<maxamillion> crimsun: wow ... what irc client you use?
<crimsun> maxamillion: irssi in screen.
<maxamillion> crimsun: ah
<ThatTallGuy> crimsun: amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<crimsun> ThatTallGuy: amixer -c0 set 'External Amplifier' mute
<ThatTallGuy> Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier',0
<ThatTallGuy>   Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined
<ThatTallGuy>   Playback channels: Mono
<ThatTallGuy>   Mono: Playback [off] 
<crimsun> right.  Now pastebin your /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc*
<ThatTallGuy> asound.conf does not exist.  .asoundrc* appended to pastebin.
<crimsun> I presume http://pastebin.ca/501273 ?
<crimsun> you get a new URL if you update.
<ThatTallGuy> Yes that's the one, sorry -- never heard of pastebin before, very useful tool
<crimsun> yes, your ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf is invalid.
<crimsun> There's no audio device on your system named "Names"
<crimsun> 17:56 < ThatTallGuy> First cmd gives     0 [I82801CAICH3   ] : ICH - Intel
<ThatTallGuy> <snort>  --yeah, that would be invalid all right :)
<crimsun> there is one called "I82801CAICH3"
<crimsun> I would simply remove ~/.asoundrc*
<crimsun> then log out and back in
<ThatTallGuy> excellent -- alsamixer now works -- aplay makes sound -- gxine not working yet though, 1 sec
<vidd> is there a know fix to the "xfburn dont burn iso's" issue?
<ThatTallGuy> crimsun -- you're my new best friend :)  xmms works, don't know why gxine doesn't but don't care much.  Many thanks.
<crimsun> np.
<vidd> ThatTallGuy, what ya trying to do with gxine?
<ThatTallGuy> Play an mp3
<vidd> did you install libxine-extracodecs?
<ThatTallGuy> gxine was not the app of choice, just what was installed with xubuntu.  No, is mp3 not supported by default?
<vidd> no...mp3 is a proprietary codec
<vidd> just like dvd playback is
<ThatTallGuy> gxine going strong -- thanks.  Looking for the lightest-weight apps possible since machine is small and busily torrenting.
<vidd> you want to play dvd's?
<ThatTallGuy> No -- machine doesn't even have a cd player without the docking station, which I don't have on it normally.  It's a file server, a torrent server, a minimalist webserver, and a jukebox, that's all.
<vidd> ....he said "all"....
<bhagman88> hello
<ThatTallGuy> Well... you'll stress that even more when I tell you that it's got 1.2+ TB of files to serve :)
<vidd> thats about 3x more then whatthgis machine is
<ThatTallGuy> External drive tower over USB.  http://www.addonics.com
<vidd> this is a chatter, browser, email client
<vidd> oh....on dvd player
* vidd needs his movies
<ThatTallGuy> This machine serves the movies to my main laptop over wifi.
* maxamillion needs this stupid laptop to behave
* vidd hands maxamillion a BFH
<vidd> =] 
<ThatTallGuy> Anyway -- thanks a bunch, crimsun, appreciate the help.  Night all...
<vidd> maxamillion, whats up with the lappy?
<maxamillion> vidd: well i need something with newer packages than in debian to get optimal battery life, i want something more stable than ubuntu, and i want to try using a different distro for daily functions ... freebsd failed, archlinux failed, gentoo is in the process of failing .... think i might try vector linux next and use xfce instead of kde
* vidd wonders if maxamillion is going to create "newbian".....
<maxamillion> negative
<maxamillion> it would be Xebian if anything ;)
* vidd needs to switch computers....
<vidd_laptop> so is Xebian just a WORKING title...or is it to be a full scale launch? lol
* vidd_laptop has a webserver with nothing to serve!
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, can you name your recommendations for an HTML WYSIWYG app?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: WYSIWYG?
<maxamillion> actually i gotta run ... bbl
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: annnnd i'm home
<vidd_laptop> wb
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: thankies, so what were you talking about?
<vidd_laptop> to answer your question....
<vidd_laptop> WYSIWYG is What You See Is What You Get
<vidd_laptop> we were talking HTML apps
* vidd_laptop finds it hard to believe maxamillion never heard of WYSIWYG!
<maxamillion> i probably have in passing
<greg> Hi folks. I was wondering what I can do to help with gutsy. Do they have their own IRC channel?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: uhmmm... so you basically just want something simple?
<maxamillion> greg: you should join the -dev mailing lists
<maxamillion> greg: check the link on the website
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, yeah...nothing flashy
<greg> check which link on which website? I get dev-announce and really don't know what I'm looking at.
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: dillo
<maxamillion> greg: http://www.xubuntu.org/devel <--- mailing list link on the right
* maxamillion swears he maintains the website for nothing
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, we love ya for it!
<greg> great, thanks for the link.
<maxamillion> greg: np
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: aww thanks ... but nobody every uses it :/
<vidd_laptop> that is SO not true.....
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: i would bug radomir about the new theme more if i thought anyone actually referenced the site ...
<vidd_laptop> i go there at least twice an install
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> well that makes me feel a little better
<maxamillion> jeebus gentoo is unique
<maxamillion> sorry ... side note
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, there is a theme change on the web site....
* vidd_laptop never noticed
<vidd_laptop> =\
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: no, there isn't ... there is one being written at the moment
<vidd_laptop> ah...
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: it will look exactly like ubuntu.com accept with a xubuntu twist
<vidd_laptop> there used to be a forum's page...what ever happened to it?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: wait, what?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: we lose our place on ubuntuforums.org?
<vidd_laptop> there used to be a forum on the xubuntu page...not kidnapped and controlled by ubuntuforums
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: no, there is one on xubuntu.info ... different site
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: appears their site went down too ....
<vidd_laptop> everything on ubuntuforums is ....well...ubuntu
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: no, there is a little place for us
* vidd_laptop does not see a xubuntu section at all
<maxamillion> hmmm... well we used to, but they called it "xfce"
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: looks like it just got thrown away with the addition of "Desktop Environments" section
<vidd_laptop> there is no "distro-specific section"
<maxamillion> nope
<maxamillion> zero xubuntu love
* vidd_laptop makes a note to go snooping thru kubuntu's site for a "k" only forum....
<vidd_laptop> they have thier own wiki....
<Gerro> I don't think my fan is working in my laptop, help! i don't want it to overheat
<vidd_laptop> yhey have thier own forums
<vidd_laptop> no-one loves xubuntu...they wont even shipit to ya
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: i will bring it up as an option to add a xubuntu specific forums module to our drupal setup on the site
<Gerro> xubuntu is awesome
<maxamillion> Gerro: uhmm, fan should be controled by acpi i would imagine
<vidd_laptop> Gerro, we get no conical-love
<maxamillion> canonical*
<vidd_laptop> xubuntu gets treated like a second class citizen
<maxamillion> we get minimal canonical love
<vidd_laptop> ya...i think they love to ignore us
<vidd_laptop> =\
<maxamillion> its really a matter of user base, i think once we get as many users as kubuntu then canonical will start shipping xubuntu cds and maybe even start paying jani
<vidd_laptop> it dont matter that we have the BEST tech help on the Net
<vidd_laptop> which reminds me....
<vidd_laptop> are they EVER going to ship a fully functional cd burner with xubuntu?????
<maxamillion> yeah we do ... if i had a dollar for evertime i had someone say "wow, i should have come here first instead of trying around #ubuntu for the past X amount of time"
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: well if graveman were officially supported by ubuntu, yes .... otherwise, no
<vidd_laptop> xfburn dont burn iso's...just makes frisbee's
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: the problem is getting a lightweight burner to be officially supported in main
<vidd_laptop> why not get the one we have to WORK?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: i dunno
<vidd_laptop> anyone know WHY it makes frisbee's and not iso's?
<vidd_laptop> is there a hack around it?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: i actually have started using the command line for burning ... it just ends up being easier no more "omg, what button do i push?" or "where was that one feature i needed?" ... its just "man cdrecord" to refresh the memory and go on with life
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: no clue
<vidd_laptop> what is the CLI for burning an iso into a bootable disk?
* vidd_laptop starts looking for the source code for xfburn........
<vidd_laptop> looks like xfce gave up on xfburn in sept 2005!
<atarinox> does anybody know the xorg entry to get my third mouse button to work as a double click?
<maxamillion> atarinox: not off the top of my head, no
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: yeah, don't doubt it
<j1tters> hey. got a small prob. hopefully one of you have seen this before.
<j1tters> fresh install of fiesty.  everything works great but.
<j1tters> process whiptail is just sitting there taking up almost 100% of processor usage. any ideas?
* maxamillion has never heard of such a process
<maxamillion> oohhhhh
<j1tters> hm. yeh me neither.
<maxamillion> j1tters: its for displaying dialog boxes, just do a "killall whiptail" in the terminal and make sure to save session for future logins when you log out and you shouldn't have any problems after that .... not sure what auto started it, but i know its not supposed to
<j1tters> just so you know. only thing weird is im running dual monitors with twinview. but that shouldnt have anything to do with it should it?
<j1tters> oh thats so much better. !  thanks a ton maxamillion.  system is much snappier now.
<maxamillion> j1tters: yeah, shouldn't matter ... i run dual monitors at work
<maxamillion> j1tters: anytime :)
<j1tters> well thanks much.
<keb> are there any caveats or tips about compiling a custom kernel for xubuntu?
<j1mc> hi maxamillion
* vidd_laptop needs to get a dual head video card
<j1mc> keb: any special reason you want to compile a customer kernel?
<keb> i hear it will make my system run faster and leaner
<j1tters> fiesty made dual moniter sooo much simpler. (well with an nvidia card that is)
<j1mc> keb...  there are ways to do that w/o compiling a customer kernel.  or at least there are things that you can do that can speed up your system before considering the custome kernel option.
<keb> ok, where can i read up on them
<j1tters> like what jlmc?
<j1mc> heh.  oh, i actually need to find the tips for you?  :)
<keb> well i've already removed all the daemons i don't think are needed
<keb> and uninstalled lots of packages
<peepsalot> my xfce4-menu-plugin is taking up 235MB, does that sound right?
<j1tters> heh no.
<peepsalot> didn't think so :(
<j1tters> no peeps that no was for jlmc not you
<j1mc> keb: that sounds like a good approach.
<keb> j1mc : ok what sorts of things would be next?
<j1mc> removing the unused daemons will help quite a bit.
<peepsalot> is there an xfce equivalent to gnome system monitor?
<keb> peepsalot : i had that happen after i changed some menu items, but it went away next time i restarted X
<j1mc> keb: not sure.  sorry.  i think if you google for "recompile kernel and performance" you can find some tips.
<keb> thanks
<j1mc> be careful, though.  i'd always keep a copy of the stock kernel available for boot.
<keb> yeah, i have a 386 and 686 kernel of latest and previous versions in grub
<j1mc> any special reason you want the extra fast performance?  do you have a really slow machine?
<keb> it isnt really slow, i just find somethings sluggish , e.g. switching windows
<bordy240> Anyone here on a Thinkpad 600 by any chance?
<j1tters> anyone running beryl?
<keb> not running beryl anymore
<j1mc> i used to run beryl, too
<keb> i didnt find any functional advantages to beryl
<j1tters> ahh. thats what i was wondering.
<maxamillion> i ran beryl, got annoyed ... made me less productive
<keb> the instant window thumbnail view might have been handy sometimes
<odat> help
<odat> lost the entire desktop after restart and it keeps freezing
<pirate-king> hello
<odat> lost the entire desktop after restart and it keeps freezing
<odat> lost the entire desktop after restart and it keeps freezing
<pirate-king> Im running xubuntu got 2 drives in th pc how do access the other drive
<vidd_laptop> pirate-king, what is on the other drive?
<pirate-king> nothing
<pirate-king> want it for hard drive space
<bordy240> nobody happens to be using a thinkpad 600?
<pirate-king> one is ice where the files for the pc are
<pirate-king> one is ide where the files for the pc are
<bordy240> or happen to know where I can find a suitable xorg.conf file for my thinkpad so it stops flickering on me?
<j1mc> bordy240: when does it flicker?
<bordy240> anytime x is running
<bordy240> and I am crap with xorg files
<vidd_laptop> pirate-king, was the drive there when you installed? or is it newly added?
<odat> lost the entire desktop after restart and it keeps freezing
<vidd_laptop> pirate-king, try this: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch27_:_Expanding_Disk_Capacity
<pirate-king> was ther
<pirate-king> ok
<pirate-king> was  there when installed
<j1mc> bordy240: it doesn't flicker when x isn't running?
<bordy240> well, not in console mode no
<bordy240> for example, I can run puppy linux from the CD like intended, and it wont flicker for some reason... but if I run it installed, it does. very strange.
<j1mc> hm.  weird.  can you put your xorg.conf file up in pastebin?  (see the topic of the channel for info on pastebin)
<bordy240> yeah doing now
<j1mc> thanks.
<bordy240> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21919/
<odat> how do i remove an entire directory from the command line
<keb> odat: rm -rf directoryname
<j1mc> odat: very carefully :)
<j1mc> bordy240: can you also do the same after entering "lspci" and "lsmod" into the command line?
<maxamillion> odat: use that command as though it were a gun, be very sure you want to pull the trigger
<j1mc> odat: keb is right, though...  that's the command.
<j1mc> odat: if you don't wnat to "force" it, you can just do "rm -r name_of_directory"
<j1tters> ok this is probably simple. how do i get all 4 buttons of my usb 4 button mouse working?
<bordy240> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21920/
<maxamillion> jeebus i hate waiting for kernels to compile ....
<bordy240> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21921/
<bordy240> lspci is first, then lsmod
<j1mc> bordy240: thanks... give me a bit of time to look at them.
<keb> hmm libpci2 is listed in sympatic as obsolete but lots of packages depend on it (e.g. gdm, hal, ivman, gnome-mount, thunar, xfce4-session)
<keb> *synaptic
<BFTD> how do I force eject a drive?
<BFTD> I'm installing a game via wine
<keb> BFTD : eject /dev/hdc
<keb> sudo ...
<maxamillion> BFTD: the drive might be busy, you might have to kill the process holding onto the drive
<BFTD> maxamillion but I don't, then I'd have to kill the installation
<BFTD> I just need to switch disk's
<maxamillion> BFTD: i could be wrong though ... the command keb gave you should work, if not then try unmounting it first
<maxamillion> BFTD: ahhh ok
<j1mc> bordy240: try setting the default color depth to 16
<keb> yeah it wont eject or unmount if root (wine) has got ahold of it
<j1mc> to do that, first, backup your xorg.conf file
<j1mc> do you know where that is located?
<bordy240> yep
<maxamillion> wait ... no way ...
* maxamillion waits
<maxamillion> this might be the fastest kernel compilation i have ever seen
<odat> lost the entire desktop after restart and it keeps freezing
<maxamillion> jeebus ... that was FAST
<maxamillion> 5 minutes
<j1mc> what are you doing, maxamillion ?
<maxamillion> j1mc: installing gentoo on my laptop
<bordy240> j1mc: OMG! That was sdamn easy... how the HELL! lol.
<maxamillion> !language | bordy240
<ubotu> bordy240: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bordy240> apologize, maxamillion... so excited!
<j1mc> bordy240: did it work?  changing the default dept?
<maxamillion> bordy240: no worries, just some people are easily offended and we attempt to appeal to everyone :)
<bordy240> maxamillion: oh no, I understand. I am running into moderation issues w/i my loco right now... gotta keep everyone at peace
<bordy240> j1mc yes it did! such a simple fix too...
<j1mc> bordy240: it sounds like X works now.  was it because you changed the default depth?
<j1mc> oh, cool.
<odat> lost the entire desktop after restart and it keeps freezing
<bordy240> j1mc: right now i am running vectorlinux (keep trying new distros hoping one would work)... but if I were to go back to xubuntu, would this xorg.conf file work there too?
<j1mc> a friend on a thinkpad t20 had an xserver issue, and after researching it, that helped, so...
<bordy240> that did it... looks beautiful now, clean, the text isnt choppy and there is no flicker
<j1mc> bordy240: not sure.  you would use the neomagic driver, though, and the default depth would be set to 16.
<odat> how do i remove a with purge
<odat> in the command line
<bordy240> just a lil off-topic, but it must be done: zomg heroes.
<peepsalot> bordy240, did you ever know that you're my hero?
<keb> pls do not break into song ;)
<bordy240> +1
<peepsalot> just sayin
<peepsalot> you're the wind beneath my wings
<keb> :x
<peepsalot> don't worry, i'm done :D
<keb> odat: did you run a memtest recently?  your system could be freezing due to bad ram
<peepsalot> how can i restart my panel?
<keb>  /usr/bin/xfce4-panel
<keb> might have to kill the old one first ;)
<peepsalot> hmm, so i killed the xfce menu a few minutes ago.  obviously, it disappears from the panel.  i thought that restarting the panel would bring it back though.
<keb> the menu is a separate process from the panel
<peepsalot> yeah, i figured the panel automatically loaded it though, like a child process or something
<peepsalot> sooo, do you know how i might get my menu back?
<keb> does the menu work with right-click on your desktop?
<peepsalot> yeah
<keb> ok then you just need to add an applet to the panel
<keb> right click on panel, add item
<keb> and xfce menu should be in the list of possible items to add
<maxamillion> heh... nothing like getting banned from #gentoo
<HellTrade> can i encrypt the partition?
<peepsalot> what partition
<HellTrade> the one where the system is on
<HellTrade> and the swap
<HellTrade> on thep c is also crappy windows
<HellTrade> I need it for some software
<HellTrade> I am brand new
<HellTrade> just installed I am so happy beside some problems
<HellTrade> that anny me
<HellTrade> already did sudo
<HellTrade> and some stuff
<HellTrade> ;-)
<peepsalot> http://polishlinux.org/howtos/encrypted-home-partition-in-linux/
<HellTrade> thanks can I also resize - I rad the windows one could vanish
<HellTrade> read I meant
<peepsalot> you can try, might wanna backup before though
<peepsalot> google GParted LiveCD
<HellTrade> oh no
<HellTrade> I would go mad only to istall all that crap
<HellTrade> I am just making another hd free
<HellTrade> can i install then also software on the other hd?
<peepsalot> i have no idea what you are talking about
<HellTrade> I think I found one more site because of the stupid graphics driver problem
<HellTrade> I mean
<HellTrade> some programms on harddisk that is with ubuntu and win
<HellTrade> and now with another hd
<HellTrade> also there programms or lets the system install you software (programs on the partition where it is itself (kernel)
<GTroy_> can I endorse 2.6.21?
<GTroy_> good stuff
<GTroy_> once I changed to 2.6.21 I haven't had any swap usage at all
<peepsalot> lol encrypting swap, i just re-read that.  probably better to just disable swap entirely
<peepsalot> GTroy_, does 2.6.21 have that revolutionary new scheduler i read about not too long ago?
<GTroy_> yah
<peepsalot> neato
<GTroy_> peepsalot, it's cool
<peepsalot> you know what it's called, can't remember
<peepsalot> the scheduler algorithm
<GTroy_> timing ticks
<GTroy_> something like that
<GTroy_> too
<peepsalot> found it, completely fair scheduler http://kerneltrap.org/node/8059
<peepsalot> so it looks like F11 is a shortcut to go to fullscreen, can I override this shortcut?
<pirate-king> i installed xmms how do I get it to play mp3's
<Catoptromancy> you have codecs?
<pirate-king> nope
<Catoptromancy> Well im on wrong OS, or else I would have list heh
<Catoptromancy> sudo aptitude install "find some codecs"
<Catoptromancy> ok....
<aboyousif> good morning
<maxamillion> yes, it is turning out to be so
<maxamillion> :)
<albertmk> I am having problems: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21945/
<Merchelo> does the file exist?
<Merchelo> /build/buildd/gdal-1.3.2/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libgdal1.3.2.so
<albertmk> let me see
<albertmk> the folder buildd doesnt even exist
<maxamillion> Merchelo: yeah, that is completely non-supported software ... you might want to get in contact with the project's support team, i honestly wouldn't even know where to begin to try to help you with that
<albertmk> ?
<Merchelo> yeah, I was just thinking the same from the build error :/
<Merchelo> albertmk: probably best to get in touch with the people at openmodeller
<albertmk> but I am part of openmodeller..
<albertmk> I ll have to talk with the developer
<XMR2F77> hi, where do i find the packages for xubuntu in the internet
<XMR2F77> like pool
<XMR2F77> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool
<Myrtti> they're there
<XMR2F77> i found m, used #debian-bots to find
<XMR2F77> whats the default office ( like openoffice ) writer in xubuntu
<Myrtti> abiword
<XMR2F77> nice, thanx mate
<Myrtti> sure ;-)
<sander> hello xubuntu peepz !  first time i'm here,  discovering xubuntu,  and uhm..  i'm not an linux user so need some help sometimes,  but its great how it works on an old laptop!
<Myrtti> XMR2F77: wrong sex though :-)
<XMR2F77> ? :) doesnt matter
<XMR2F77> to me
<XMR2F77> like now <sander> ?
<sander> google and ubuntu forum helps me a lot...
<XMR2F77> #ubuntu-bots and #debian-bots help me alot too
<sander> hmm ty,  adding this chans..
<XMR2F77> np
<cliebow_> using wireshark what should the print command be besides lpr?
<Riot777> anyone know something about that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2699735 I got the same problem :P
<montag_> hi, i've installed compiz on xubuntu  feisty fawn, but now my font size go crazy, some fonts big, some fonts small....how set global font size ?
<bordy240> hey folks... anyone know how to get my xircom realport pcmcia card working in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !pcmcia | bordy240
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> bordy240: search on forums.ubuntu.com
<bordy240> evidently I have to edit my grub to add "pnpbios=off acpi=off" but I have no idea how to do that, or to save it afterwards. lol
<TheSheep> bordy240: press 'esc' when booting, then press 'e'
<TheSheep> bordy240: once the system is up, you just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bordy240> I do that after I press e?
<bordy240> or once I am actually into the system
<peepsalot> how can i auto arrange icons on the desktop, it's driving me nuts, i can't find anything
<peepsalot> anyone aroud?
<peepsalot> around
<grazie> peepsalot: dunno...but as desktop icons were only recently added by the xfce team due to popular demand it's probably not supported
<grazie> bordy240: as TheSheep says, to do it as boot hit 'esc' and then hit 'e'
<peepsalot> hmm, i wonder if a script could be written to arrange icons.  does anyone know where the icon placement data might be stored?
<grazie> bordy240: to make the change permanent edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grazie> at boot* ^^
<grazie> TheSheep: you know an irc channel were i can get a little broadband support? My isp has been useless, but I'm making some progress.
<bordy240> grazie: at boot, when I hit esc and then hit e, what do I do there?
<abd> I'm playing mpeg on gxine properly , when I installed mplayer I get error to intialize video :O .. so anyone help me to play  .avi videos ?????
<grazie> bordy240: add the paramaters you mentioned to the right line in the boot file
<TheSheep> abd: you need to select proper -vo opetion first
<bordy240> grazie: I see root, kernel, initrd, quiet, savedefault
<grazie> bordy240: on the kernel line...but if TheSheep says you need ^^ you need that too :)
<abd> mplayer can play .avi
<abd> ?
<hyper_ch> hiho
<bordy240> this is scary!
* somerville32 waves.
<grazie> bordy240: will your computer boot without adding those paramaters?
* grazie waves back
<bordy240> yes it will. I am trying to get my xircom card to be recognized.
<grazie> bordy240: best boot and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bordy240> instad of doing it before booting?
<grazie> bordy240: yeah
<bordy240> Antyhing special I need to do aside from just adding the line somewhere?
<hyper_ch> anyone knows how I can convert a OOo writer doc into a pdf... but not a pdf that still contains the text but one that has been converted into "images (pictures)"?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: why?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: because I don't want to have it auto-indexed
<grazie> bordy240: you add those parameters to the line starting kernel (if there's more than 1, then to every kernel line tHat needs it)
<bordy240> youch.
<bordy240> I am so happy I finally got xubuntu working right.... 3 weeks of distro swapping, all because of th esame issues... and all I had to do was change depth from 24 to 16. lol
<hyper_ch> bordy240: why do you need to change the color depth?
<grazie> bordy240: you'll need to reboot of course once edited. Play with the 'esc' option another time maybe
<bordy240> hyper_ch: no idea... before I did it all the text was choppy and the screen had a wicked (but mild) flicker.
<bordy240> now its perfect.
<bordy240> grazie: do I add it just like pnpbios=off acpi=off ?
<grazie> bordy240: if you been told the following will fix your problem then add "pnpbios=off acpi=off" to the line(s) starting with "kernel"
<bordy240> sweet. sorry for all the questions.
<grazie> bordy240: without the quotes :)
<SerCanii> hi, my xubuntu desktop manager crashes and restart when I try to open terminal application :( how can I fix
<abd> TheSheep: I re-installed mplayer plz be patient & help me ....
<MrC_> hi
<MrC_> does anyone knows how to change the theme in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> abd: try 'mplayer -vo help'
<TheSheep> MrC_: settings->user interface settings
<MrC_> ok
<bordy240> TheSheep and Grazie: That didn't work after I rebooted... don't I need to update grub or something to that effect?
<TheSheep> no
<MrC_> i can't find it
<MrC_> sorry i've found it
<SerCanii> does anybody know how to fix it?
<grazie> SerCanii: have you tried opening a virtual console?
<SerCanii> no, how can I open wirtual desktop, I only write my comands via pressin f2+alt and type the command in run dialog box
<SerCanii> how can I open-run virtual console?
<grazie> alt+ctrl+f1
<SerCanii> thnxs
<grazie> use alt+ctrl+f7 to return to desktop
<MrC_> how do i install theme on xubuntu?i have a long time ago,but now i don't remember
<SerCanii> I'll try it, i need a console to connect internet... Im using wifi :(      Thanks again.. and last info is usefull 4 me
<MrC_> anyone there?
<grazie> MrC_: Download the theme and unpack to ~/.themes (for your use only) or to the system theme folder for everyone to use
<grazie> /usr/share/themes (is the system theme folder)
<MrC_> grazie amico
<grazie> no problemo
<peepsalot> aha! ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/icons.screen0.rc
<peepsalot> now all i gotta do is write a program to arrange the data in that file
<MrC_> I am trying to install some themes on Xubuntu,but when i try to extract the files it says:"You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/share/themes"
<MrC_> how do i install it then?
<TheSheep> MrC_: extract them in your home dircetory and copy over as root
<MrC_> i have tried that
<MrC_> but it won't go
<TheSheep> MrC_: open a terminal and type 'gksu Thunar'
<MrC_> ok
<jeriko> anyone know if xubuntu can be booted off usb via qemu from within window?
<jeriko> windows*
<TheSheep> jeriko: why not
<jeriko> know of howto doc?
<TheSheep> !install | jeriko
<ubotu> jeriko: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<jeriko> looks like this is all for booting via usb device
<TheSheep> jeriko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<jeriko> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/03/09/use-qemu-to-boot-linux-from-windows/
<jeriko> that last link you posted has no reference to qemu virtual boot
<TheSheep> jeriko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QemuEmulator
<TheSheep> jeriko: virtual usb orreal usb -- they are all the same *inside*
<TheSheep> jeriko: but you don't want to boot from usb
<jeriko> oh cool
<jeriko> reading now thx
<c00hjn> !record
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c00hjn> does anyone know a program I can use to record sound with the mic?
<Maybelline> c00hjn: audacity
<c00hjn> Maybelline, thanks!
<Maybelline> c00hjn: no problem.  It's ugly, but it works pretty well.
<tors> :)
<Korijn> Hello
<tors> Hi Korijn
<Korijn> I have a simple question about ndiswrapper
<Korijn> I downloaded the package from their site (ndiswrapper-1.44.tar.gz) and tried to install it following the instructions in the INSTALL file
<Korijn> And it gives me a whole bunch of errors :o
<Korijn> I'm using the latest version of xubuntu!
<Korijn> Anyone willing to help me out?
<TheSheep> Korijn: I think there is ndiswrapper in the ubuntu repositories
<TheSheep> Korijn: already compiled and installed, you only have to install the package
<Korijn> Yes, I've read about that
<TheSheep> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> hmm...
<Korijn> I put the xubuntu cd in the drive and tried to find the package using the search thing
<Korijn> searching for 'ndis'
<Korijn> the package is called ndiswrapper-utils, isn't it?
<Korijn> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-utils does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Korijn> oh.
<TheSheep> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<TheSheep> weird
<TheSheep> must be broken
<TheSheep> the !info thing, I mean
<TheSheep> because the package is there
<Seveas> !find ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Found: linux-image-2.6.20-15-386, linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server, linux-image-2.6.20-15-server-bigiron, ndiswrapper-common (and 3 others)
<Seveas> !find ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> Found: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Seveas> there you go :)
<Korijn> Alright...
<Korijn> I recently switched to xubuntu... I just install it like I would on ubuntu?
<TheSheep> Korijn: yes
<Korijn> Ok
<Korijn> Thanks a lot everyone
<TheSheep> Korijn: here is the exact package http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Korijn> I'll give it a shot. If it doesn't work then I'll check back. :P
<Korijn> It's on the xubuntu cd isn't it?
<Korijn> nvm, brb!
<Tigr> hello! I'm trying to install Xubuntu 6.06.1 on one of my computers. I get to the install screen and try to install it but it gets stuck at 100% when loading Linux Kernel. Anyone knows why?
<TheSheep> Tigr: it tries to connect to the network and download the latest version of the kernel
<Tigr> hmm
<TheSheep> Tigr: downloading can take some time
<Tigr> so I have to be connected to a network? :)
<TheSheep> Tigr: no, then you get the kernel supplied on the cd
<Tigr> hmm
<Tigr> how do I install without the Loading Linux Kernel thing then?
<TheSheep> Tigr: I think it tries to download the newst kernel if you configure the network in the instalator
<TheSheep> Tigr: but I'm not sure
<Tigr> hmm
<Tigr> just trying Start or install Xubuntu
<bordy240> TheSheep: somehow got my interwebs working.
<Korijn> :(
<Korijn> I don't get it.
<Korijn> I tried installing the ndiswrapper package from the xubuntu disc using Synaptic
<Korijn> And Add/Remove...
<Korijn> But it just doesn't find the package :o
<Korijn> What am I doing wrong?
<Korijn> I tried sudo apt-get as well
<somerville32> Is the disk a live cd?
<kalikiana> Every time I watch a video, mplayer says "gnome_screensaver_control". I found some reports of this problem on the web, but nobody appears to have fixed it.
<kalikiana> Does anyone know what to do?
<maxamillion> kalikiana: no clue :(
<maxamillion> kalikiana: how's the web browser coming along?
<kalikiana> maxamillion, It's going good. The biggest problem is still webkit's incompleteness. :/
<maxamillion> kalikiana: yeah .... i would imagine that to put a damper on things
<Tigr> Anyone knows whats the problem is when Xubuntu-installation is stuck at 100% on Loading Linux Kernel?
<somerville32> Tigr: Were you here earlier?
<Tigr> ye
<Tigr> still here :)
<Tigr> still stuck on 100% :/
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Live cd or alternative cd?
<Tigr> the non-alternative one I think
<maxamillion> live
<Tigr> altnerative looked like you could mess it up
<Tigr> so I chose the first one
<Tigr> :D
<Tigr> Desktop CD
<somerville32> Ok.
<Tigr> Know what the problem could be?
#xubuntu 2007-05-23
<test3r> hihi !.
<test3r> !hardware compatability
<test3r> !compatability
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatability - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> ive got an older eMachine that i want to know if it could run Xubuntu on
<kalikiana> test3r, What are your specs?
<test3r> its about a 1Ghrz descent amount of RAM i think
<test3r> prob whatever vid card
<test3r> 128 RAM , intel video Netgear LAN, "SoundMAX" audio
<test3r> there those r the specs i wrote down
<Merchelo> yeah, should do it
<Merchelo> xubuntu needs a min 64megs to run once installed
<test3r> sweet. i got 11+ gigs to work with so im thinking im going to use gParted
<test3r> yeah ill use the alt insytall cd should take less
<kalikiana> Sounds just fine, give it a try already :D
<test3r> Right? hmmmmmm I would have to unhook This though
<test3r> =(
<test3r> well here goes nuthin
<n0xie> i got a newbie question
<n0xie> i've been playing around with xubuntu on my old laptop
<Merchelo> newb away
<n0xie> it has a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY videocard
<Merchelo> and you need drivers?
<n0xie> well it's working sofar with standard ati drivers
<n0xie> i just want to give beryl a go
<n0xie> but i know ati is usually not the best way to start
<n0xie> so should i even try or is it doomed to fail?
<crdlb> actually old ati cards work really well with beryl
<maxamillion> n0xie: beryl on an older machine?
<crdlb> it's new ati cards that suck
<n0xie> maxamillion: yes
<crdlb> beryl/compiz runs fine on my M7
<n0xie> crdlb: do you have any howto or faq where i could start?
<crdlb> n0xie: #ubuntu-effects
<maxamillion> n0xie: guess its worth a shot, i know if you had the nvidia drivers you could do it ... i know someone who ran beryl on an amd k6-2 333mhz with 192mb of ram because he had a nvidia mx4000 and the nvidia drivers know how to offset the work load correctly
<n0xie> yeah this is a 1700 with 512 ram, so it's not the specs that worry me, more the fact that it's ati and a mobility
<maxamillion> n0xie: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<crdlb> the M6 (aka radeon 7000) is the oldest ati card
<crdlb> that can run beryl
<crdlb> no not that wiki please
<maxamillion> why not?
<crdlb> because it's terrible
<n0xie> well there are so many contradictionary howto's and faqs
<crdlb> there's a link in the topic of #ubuntu-effects
<maxamillion> crdlb: beryl is terrible, what's your point?
<crdlb> erm what?
<maxamillion> nothing ... i just don't like beryl
<n0xie> maxamillion: i'm just curious how it looks :)
<maxamillion> n0xie: http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&gbv=2&q=beryl+screenshots&btnG=Search+Images
<maxamillion> :)
<n0xie> well it's different seeing a screenshot than actually using it ;)
<maxamillion> 18:24 < n0xie> maxamillion: i'm just curious how it looks :)
<maxamillion> ;)
<null> how can i find out what default charset my distro is using?
<shroomsky> hello
<null> hi
<maxamillion> hi
<shroomsky> my firefox already has flash working but i cant seem to get it going with opera
<maxamillion> shroomsky: different plugin for different browsers ... i don't use opera so i can't entirely help you with that one though :/
<shroomsky> ok
<ochosi> why would a usb-stick not be found in xubuntu 7.04? (lsusb doesn't show a thing)
<maxamillion> ochosi: not all usb sticks are supported
<ochosi> maxamillion: seriously?
<n0xie> well gonna try to get this beryl business started->reboot
<n0xie> wish me luch
<ochosi> maxamillion: it's a "safestick" by "powerram", so a cheap one, i guess...
<n0xie> err luck too
<maxamillion> ochosi: yeah, different usb chipsets do different things ... :/
<ochosi> maxamillion: that's really weird... it works in windoze, but not i xubuntu...
<ochosi> maxamillion: so incompatibility is your last word? nothing we could probably do about it?
<maxamillion> ochosi: no not last word, just first thought
<ochosi> maxamillion: hihi, ok, i see ;)
<maxamillion> ochosi: lemme check something
<maxamillion> ochosi: can you pastebin the output of the command "lshal | grep usb"
<ochosi> maxamillion: ok, one sec...
<ochosi> sorry, seems to be difficult to find a workin pastebin
<maxamillion> i gotta run, getting off work
<maxamillion> !pastebin | ochosi
<ubotu> ochosi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maxamillion> reall sorry, but i have to run
<ochosi> http://pastebin.4programmers.net/2189
<ochosi> http://pastebin.4programmers.net/2189
<ochosi> anyone there who could have a look at that instead of maxamillion?
<ochosi> oook.
<ochosi> no worries
<ochosi> will figure it out somehow
<kiosk> anyone know of an image editor more lightweight than GIMP?
<kiosk> that can save in many formats?
<mlalkaka> hi everyone
<j1mc> hi mlalkaka
<mlalkaka> is it possible to install xubuntu from the ubuntu main installation cd or the alternate cd? if so, which one?
<j1mc> mlalkaka: yes, although it's preferred to install from a xubuntu cd.  if those are your only options....
<j1mc> you could use the alternate install cd to install the base ubuntu system . . .
<j1mc> and then reboot to the command line . . .
<j1mc> and enter "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<j1mc> mlalkaka: does that help?
<mlalkaka> j1mc: after doing that, how can i get rid of any unecessary ubuntu packages?
<j1mc> mlalkaka: what do you mean?  could you explain further?
<mlalkaka> j1mc: oh nvm. after reading your suggestion again, i noticed that you said "base ubuntu system". i originally thought you meant to do a full install of ubuntu, then install xubuntu-desktop.
<mlalkaka> but if it's preferred to install from a xubuntu cd, then i'll just do that. it'll be simpler :-).
<mlalkaka> out of curiosity, though, how do you install a base ubuntu system using one of the ubuntu cd's?
<j1mc> mlalkaka: that is possible, too
<j1mc> (it's possible to have both ubuntu and xubuntu installed...  )  as for your question about installing a base system...
<j1mc> you'd use the alternate install cd...
<j1mc> and select "install a command-line system."  (i think that's what it's called)
<kiosk> what GUI comes with ubuntu?
<j1mc> that would give you all of the core ubuntu components, but no graphical environment.
<j1mc> kiosk: ubuntu comes with gnome
<j1mc> xubuntu comes with xfce
<kiosk> that is really the key difference between the two right?
<KHatfull> Hi there...12 month Ubuntu user, just did first install of Xubuntu...all works great except when I try to start the terminal X gets blown and I go back to the GDM login...any ideas?
<kiosk> and kubuntu is KDE . . .
<mlalkaka> kiosk: that's right
<j1mc> KHatfull: yes. i think i can help.
<j1mc> KHatfull: is it a slightly older system?
<j1mc> KHatfull: do you know where your xorg.conf file is located?
<KHatfull> I just found it in the forums....24 -> 16 bit?
<KHatfull> Oh yeah, I;ve had to manually configure a 1024x600 screen before :-(
<j1mc> KHatfull: yes.
<j1mc> 24->16
<j1mc> that has helped a few people that i know...
<mlalkaka> does NetworkManager work with xfce/xubuntu?
<j1mc> mlalkaka: do you mean the gnome nm-applet?
<j1mc> the little icon in the toolbar that lets you connect to wired and wireless networks?
<mlalkaka> j1mc: oh yes that's what i meant? it's a gnome thing? is there a replacement for it in xubuntu?
<KHatfull> wicd works good too
<kiosk> I installed netmonitet-applet with apt get yesterday
<kiosk> *netmoniter-applet
<KHatfull> mlalkaka: search the forums for "wicd"....works great, doesn;t use Gnome libs
<j1mc> mlalkaka: there isn't yet an xfce replacement ("airconfig" is in the works, but it wasn't ready for feisty).
<j1mc> gnome's network manager applet (nm-applet) does work in xubuntu, though.
<KHatfull> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<j1mc> KHatfull: thanks for the tip.  i'll check that out.
<KHatfull> 24 -> 16 worked here for terminal, thanks
<mlalkaka> KHatfull, j1mc: thanks
<j1mc> KHatfull: glad it worked.  :)
<j1mc> mlalkaka: take it easy!
<j1mc> good night, all.  i'm headed out.
<BFTD> yo
<BFTD> whats a good linux video format to use?
<peepsalot> BFTD, see http://xiph.org/ for free software codecs
<peepsalot> theora is the one for video
<peepsalot> i've never tried it though
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> .ogg is only audio
<airdog> Hello is anyone available to help me with a failed xubunto install? when i do the install no splash it drops with a unable to call job, but no error message, the last message i see it says it attachd my scsi sg0
<Myrtti> It would be so much fun if install related questions would be at #ubuntu
<PrimoTurbo> How do I install Cursors in xubuntu?
* Feldegast is AFK, tv
<salty-horse> hi. I'm trying to locate the icon used for "quit" in the "action button" panel applet
<kmindi|ibm-t20> hello
<kmindi|ibm-t20> I have many *.tar.gz / *.tar.bz2 archives (fluxbox styles). how can i unpack all without typing everytime "tar -xzf nameofarchive.tar.[gz/bz2] "?
<kmindi|ibm-t20> i tried it with "tar -xzf *.gz"
<kmindi|ibm-t20> but that did not work
<crdlb> for i in *.tar.gz; do tar -xzf $i; done
<kmindi|ibm-t20> thx @ crdlb
<Grem> hi
<Grem> need some advice.. I'm on a laptop, and what keeps me using Kubuntu over Xubuntu is the bluetooth and access samba shares facilities that KDE has.. Is there a good alternative in Xubuntu?
<kim_> hey, has anyone ahd any problems with the printer add wizard? when i try and add a new printer, it asks me for the password for 'root'...needless to say, my sudo password doesnt work. any ideas? is this a bug?
<Merchelo> bah
<Zeqfreed> bah bah
<somerville32> bah bah bah
<Merchelo> time to go to the pub
<Aaron44> Hi
<Aaron44> What's the root password?
<TheSheep> !root | Aaron44
<ubotu> Aaron44: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Aaron44> Cheers
<Lectus> Hello
<Lectus> how do I seach for a file name on / ?
<TheSheep> Lectus: you can either use 'locate' or 'find', the former is much faster, but uses an index that is periodically created, so it may not find recently added files
<Lectus> what's the syntax for find?
<TheSheep> Lectus: the simpliest use is 'find / -name filename', see 'man find' for details
<Lectus> ok... thanks
<Deviad> Hello
<somerville32> Hello! :)
<Deviad> Can anyone pls tell me what's wrong with this scripts and xubuntu? http://www.linuxvar.it/index.php/Debian_su_MacBook_Pro#Illuminazione_schermo.2C_tastiera_e_sensori
<Deviad> Those scripts are supposed to lower the clock when you unplug the power cable and raise that when you plug it instead
<Deviad> the latest section adds a "couple of things" when you close the monitor
<Deviad> of your laptop
<Deviad> Beyond lowering and raising the clock they should lower and raise the backlight of the monitor as well
<Deviad> this last thing does not work...
<Deviad> the backlight is always the same
<Deviad> Unfortunately no scripts like this came as default with xubuntu :\
<somerville32> Hmmm... I'll take a look at the script later.
<spotted> Hello
<spotted> Can anyone pls copy and past the contents of lid.sh?
<spotted> I have deleted the file for a mistake
<spotted> the file is located in /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<spotted> thank you very much
<PriceChild> spotted, that file is part of the package acpi-support
<spotted> PriceChild, can you pls just copy the contents of the file?
<spotted> It will uninstall xubuntu-desktop as well
<spotted> and I don't know the consequences of that :|
<PriceChild> i never said uninstall and reinstall :)
<spotted> dpkg-reconfigure is ok?
<spotted> I guess it didn't work
<PriceChild> spotted, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22177/ although I don't know whether that is feisty or gutsy's
<PriceChild> sudo apt-get install --reinstall should do the best job afaik
<spotted> it didn't reinstall the script
<spotted> :\
<spotted> thanks... pasting was the only thing to do :P
<hyper__ch> anyone got a tv card?
* grazie raises hand
<grazie> hyper__ch: ^^
<hyper__ch> well, getting already help in the German forum :)
<hyper__ch> channel
<grazie> I probably wouldn't be much help anyway
<hyper__ch> grazie: thx anyway
<jpbotelho> hiha
<jpbotelho> i installed xfce in ubuntu yestarday, when i used gnome, the option of Screen Lock is work, but when i instaled xfce, it dont work anymore
<jpbotelho> can any1 helpme?
<hyper__ch> what's screen lock?
<hyper__ch> jpbotelho:
<jpbotelho> Screen lock option
<hyper__ch> jpbotelho: what's that?
<jpbotelho> Lock Screen Option
<jpbotelho> have Exit button and Screen Lock button
<hyper__ch> jpbotelho: what do they do?
<jpbotelho> if i click in Exit, it work fine.. but if i click in "Screen Lock" it dont work
<grazie> jpbotelho: Are these buttons on your keyboard? Have you tried ctrl+alt+Delete?
<jpbotelho> i fixed xcreensaver
<jpbotelho> no problem more
<jpbotelho> ty
<spotted> Can anyone pls tell me how to fix these errors: http://rafb.net/p/aFwkWk13.html
<spotted> ?
<mlalkaka> what program comes with xubuntu that i can use to manage wireless networks? i'm looking for a program that would allow me to select from a list of available wireless networks. it can be a console program too.
<TheSheep> !wifi | mlalkaka
<ubotu> mlalkaka: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mlalkaka> TheSheep: thanks
<VR_> TheSheep: have you by any chance tried compiling 4.4.1 ?
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: ever since I turned on the Display Composition Window Tweak with transparency the screensaver has problems...
<grazie> spotted: Is there no build help from where you got the source utility from? Looks like you're missing stuff
<spotted> I googled around and it is reported as a bug
<spotted> that's why I stopped to look for other causes
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: try enabling "display full screen overlay windows directly" in wm tweaks
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: it is activated... maybe I should deactivate it?
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: try
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: I'll do :)
<hyper__ch> btw, if you have a mail server that has TSL it will only secure the transmission of your email from your computer to the server right? It does not mean that the server will then securly transmit the email to the recipient server, right?
<TheSheep> depends where you have the tsl
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: well I tend to think not all email servers have TSL and I tend to think not all servers have SSL certificates and stuff... that's why I think the transmission between the email servers is not secured
<hyper__ch> am I wrong on that?
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: I never looked at the details, but I know it's negotiated -- so the secure protocols are tried first
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: ah ok... well the problem is that one of my bosses (in his other firm) use SSL secured email server and they only have problems with it... and I kept thinking why using it if e-server to e-server isn't also secured
<hyper__ch> and if that's the case then there's no need to secure the email from sender to e-mail server
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: it's much harder to tap into the server-server communication
<hyper__ch> TheSheep: you think so?
<hyper__ch> I thought some "institutions" monitor all traffic like the echelon system
* hyper__ch says he's in the OT channel ;)
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: if you check your mial in an internet cafe, the cafe owner can look at it. but if two servers excachnge information, you need someone on the routers to eavesdrop
<hyper__ch> I thought the US gvt does that
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: well, they also forbid using any encryption too strong for them to break
<hyper__ch> and they also can order you to reveal passwords
<grazie> Off topic but I'm sure someone here will know. Is it possible to connect s-video or SCART output to a DVI monitor input?
<TheSheep> grazie: there are converters
<hyper__ch> grazie: it's less offtopic than my conversation with TheSheep right now... I even pointed out that I'm in #xubuntu-offtopic ;)
<hyper__ch> btw, I just bought the other day a new videocard now with a dvi output... where will I notice quality enhancements?
<grazie> TheSheep: Thanks...I've seen the kits, I've even got a v.old myself. I'll take a closer look
<hyper__ch> is here a OOo pro?
<hyper__ch> I wonder how to enter the special characters from OOo with the keyboard... in Windows in M$ Office (and ASCII) code it was ALT+...
<TheSheep> hyper__ch: google for 'compose key'
<hyper__ch> OOo also have a keycombo but it's defined as "u+...."
<hyper__ch> *restarting X*
<BFTD> ho all
<hyper_ch> anyone can help me identifying a process?
<hyper_ch> I have lotus notes started through wine
<hyper_ch> but it became un-responsive
<hyper_ch> now I have still that wine windows open
<hyper_ch> but ps aux | grep     lotus or notes or wine don't return anything
<somerville32> hyper_ch, press: ctrl + alt + esc
<somerville32> And then click the window.
<Smygis> killall wine; pkill wine*; xkill klickonwindow
<hyper_ch> somerville32: nope... tried that last time... killed other stuff... not that unresponsive window
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Most interesting
<hyper_ch> somerville32: well, this time it worked... when I click on the window top bar...
<somerville32> Tada :] 
<hyper_ch> but still, what process was it?
<somerville32> Can't tell you know :P
<somerville32> lol
<hyper_ch> ;)
* hyper_ch wonders if somerville32 is from the US
* somerville32 is Canadian actually.
<somerville32> Oh crap
* hyper_ch thinks Canada rocks
<somerville32> *now
<somerville32> Stupid k key... too close to the n key : (
* hyper_ch has a lovely gf in Ottawa
<sopotted> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-pciutils-discuss/2007-February/000165.html
<sopotted> Does anyone know any way to solve that bug?
<sopotted> I'm kind of disappointed cos I cannot compile backlight.c
<sopotted> because of that error :\
<somerville32> I'm pretty sure that out pciutils package is forked
<sopotted> somerville32, what do you mean?
<somerville32> We have ubuntu specific modifications
<sopotted> I have that problem on ubuntu
<sopotted> :|
<sopotted> gosh... I have to install gentoo just for a backlight to work... cool
* hyper_ch has heard that gentoo is cool but only for people with too much spare time
<jeriko> <3 gentoo
<somerville32> sopotted, I doubt it.
<somerville32> Backlight works on my laptop
<somerville32> Your laptop might not support it
* hyper_ch wonders what backlight is... it keeps reminding him of car parts
<jeriko> indeed, linux is linux, distro shouldn't matter
<TheSheep> jeriko: linux is kernel
<grazie> hyper_ch: you only need too much spare time if you watch every single line of code compile. A second machine is a necessity if you don't care to do this :)
<TheSheep> grazie: you know, I've heard that there are actually some operating systems that do multitatskin, I mean, you can compile things and do other things at the same time...
<hyper_ch> grazie: :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: multitasking is a myth
* grazie is mortally wounded for not know such basic stuff :(
<grazie> knowing*
* hyper_ch stands nearby grazie and watches him day.... *another good sould gone....*
* TheSheep applies CPR
* grazie -------------------------------------------------------------
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: he's mortally wounded... cpr won't help...
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: sure, but it's fun ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you just want to see the blood spill out of his wound
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: likeo n tv, you see
* hyper_ch wonders what assets grazie has that I can be heir of....
* hyper_ch thinks he must have some giro account...
<Lectus> are the ubuntu repositories down? I keep getting error messages with apt-get
<hyper_ch> Lectus: maybe just the one you use are down
* grazie has x86 an machine with multiple linux distros but resets/lockup quite often and two ppc machines with multiple linux distros, but unfornatunately fiesty is not supported :(
<Lectus> I'm getting 404 not found
<hyper_ch> my repos work fine
<Lectus> I'll try to change the country
* grazie still types just as badly when dead
<hyper_ch> Lectus: need mine?
<hyper_ch> ch.archive.ubuntu.com
<Lectus> nope... I got on: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Lectus> got it working now
<Lectus> it seems that the repo from my country are down
<hyper_ch> Lectus: can happen :)
<arkanabar> Ever since I made xubuntu my default desktop, I've gotten a bug buddy report on every boot regarding evolution.  Where do I send this thing?
<hyper_ch> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<arkanabar> Thanks.
<hyper_ch> arkanabar: you're welcome :)
<Lectus> wow... I installed IceWM on xubuntu... looks cool
<hyper_ch> Lectus: it's a nice manager
<hyper_ch> Lectus: I have it on my USB stick
<Lectus> although not all programs are visible on the menu... I don't know why
<hyper_ch> Lectus: some thing remain a miracle ;)
<Catoptromancy> Ok some reason I get w3m as my defaultbrowser instead of firefox
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: do you have a question or was this just a statement?
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> I think it was only gaim
<Catoptromancy> no big deal
<Catoptromancy> wanted firefox as default browser to open
<Catoptromancy> didnt even know I had w3m until it somehow opened by default
<hyper_ch> ;)
<Deviad> MILAN CHAMPION
<largos> I'm having a problem with OO.org on a xubuntu system, and I'm not sure where to ask about it.
<largos> Today the font used in OO for drawing all the controlling widgets is much, much larger than it should be (eg: the menu bars / toolbars, etc.) and it generally looks less... detailed.  I think the rulers are missing mm ticks, for example
<largos> screenshot up here: http://xplanet.sourceforge.net/clouds/clouds_2048.jpg
<largos> er, http://ciscavate.org/data/oo-large.jpg  <-- there
<largos> OpenOffice is in front, with Abiword in back to show the contrast in font size.
<largos> yesterday everything looked fine, but after a reboot (and possibly an update?) it started looking like this.  Any ideas?
<darrend> largos: installing openoffice.org-gtk might fix it
<largos> darrend: ah.. thanks. I'll give that a shot.
<largos> darrend++
<largos> that's much, much better :)
<darrend> cool :)
<somerville32> \o/
<largos> I wonder why it changed
<largos> (the gtk version looks like what I was using yesterday)
<darrend> don't know - some config messup somewhere probably.  I've had OOo issues like that on both gentoo (with xfce) and xubuntu
<largos> hm... it also seems to have some different settings re: the document formatting.
<largos> all my headings lost the space between number and content. eg: 1,2Analysis of the Problem vs. 1,2 Analysis of the Problem
<largos> <sigh> I wish I could just go back to using LaTeX
<Ezep-notebook> hi
<Ezep-notebook> how could i change the language of the keyboard?
<maxamillion> Ezep-notebook: just a moment
<largos> hm.. I'm wondering that too, actually :)
<largos> I've always used xmodmap & .xsession, but it'd be nice to know the "xubuntu" suggested way...
<Ezep-notebook> maxamillion: thx
<maxamillion> its actually something we are going to be targeting as a subject to cover in the next release documentation, it seems to be a popular issue
<largos> actually, I guess my question is more general -- I'd like to do arbitrary key remapping
<largos> (and ideally have those changes persist across different WMs and into VTs
<maxamillion> largos: right, that's what we plan to address ... i actually don't know how to do it, i've never had to change the key mapping post installation but our doc team is working on it and i am looking for the info at the moment
<BFTD> anyone use ham radio and linux together?
#xubuntu 2007-05-24
<maxamillion> never tried
<maxamillion> i listen to netradio on both xmms and exaile
<BFTD> anyone here into ham radio?
<maxamillion> negative
<BFTD> pity
<largos> maxamillion: xmodmap and loadkeys are the apps I've always used. (loadkeys is the VT equivalent of xmodmap)
<largos> VT = console
<maxamillion> largos: ah, ok .... good to know, i will bring that up in the next development meeting
<maxamillion> largos: right
<maxamillion> VT/tty :P
<largos> yeah... I've heard a lot of people reffer to console windows in X as VTs
<Ezep-notebook> largos: how i change to US American with xmodmap?
<maxamillion> largos: i just call them terminal sessions, but i think they are all understood acceptable terms
<largos> Ezep-notebook: try "xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us"
<largos> I'm not sure how to make that run on startup with xfce.  putting it in the starting apps doesn't seem to work.
<Ezep-notebook>  /usr/share/xmodmap don't appear : S
<largos> Ezep-notebook: run 'locate xmodmap.us' and try one of the results
<largos> ( you *may* need to run updatedb first)
<Ezep-notebook> update distro u mean? :p
<largos> and you'll probably need to apt-get xmodmap if you don't have it :)
<largos> Ezep-notebook: nope, 'updatedb' updates the locate database
<Ezep-notebook> i have xmodmap...
<Ezep-notebook> oh, i see.
<largos> hm.. I don't know why you don't have /usr/share/xmodmap...
<Ezep-notebook> maybe cause im apt-get upgrading?
<largos> I guess taht's possible, seems unlikely to be the reason though.
<Ezep-notebook> ok, im going to wait the upgrade
<DRF> BFTD, sorry not into ham radio but there is a software page on debian for it so must be a few users in debian into ham radio. (http://packages.debian.org/unstable/hamradio/) much of which should be in ubuntu's universe i imagine.
<BFTD> yeah
<rdehler> I just installed xubuntu and now after the grub loading there's just a blinking cursor
<rdehler> i've been searching for a solution for hours, can anyone help me troubleshoot
<largos> Does it also say "Do you want to play a game?"
<rdehler> no.
<largos> dang.
<rdehler> if only.
* largos has wanted a shell on WOPR for years...
<Ezep-notebook> wargames xD
<maxamillion> WOPR?
<maxamillion> rdehler: hit ctrl+alt+f1 and see if that brings you to a command line login? if not try ctrl+alt+f2 or ctrl+alt+f3
<largos> it sounds more like a grub/kernel issue to me
<rdehler> they don't
<rdehler> i've tried plenty of grub options, i can't get any debug info to show
<maxamillion> rdehler: when it boots hit f2 and see if that will give you verbose output from the kernel
<rdehler> it doesn't boot yet
<maxamillion> oh, not at all
<rdehler> it goes to a blinking cursor RIGHT after grub
<maxamillion> ?*
<maxamillion> ohhh yeah, kernel or grub issue
<maxamillion> sorry, i mis-understood
<rdehler> hmm
<largos> maxamillion: WOPR was/is a super computer that controls the US's nuclear arsenal in the movie Wargames. The premise is that a geek "hacks" into it by wardialing, and inadvertantly starts a war.
<rdehler> this is the command i ran: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk /dev/sda
<rdehler> it didn't fix it
<rdehler> and device.map has this in it: (hd0)	/dev/sda
<rdehler> which is correct
<BFTD> I wanna do sudo apt-get upgrade, but I don't want one of the app's to be upgraded, how do i go about doing this?
<maxamillion> largos: oh yeah... i remember that movie, he kills the super computer by making it play itself at tic-tac-toe
<maxamillion> largos: well.... makes it stop playing the game anyways
<nosrednaekim> congrats on making a fast little distro! running it on a 333 mhz toshiba with 92MB of RAM
<maxamillion> nosrednaekim: :)
<Ezep-notebook> largos:  "Do you want to play a game?" is a text that the game Warsgame say, isn't it?
<rdehler> hmmm
<largos> Ezep-notebook: yeah
<maxamillion> rdehler: that's really strange ... you editing options in the grub terminal or with a liveCD?
<Ezep-notebook> i don't understand that "game":s
<rdehler> maxamillion: i've done both
<rdehler> maxamillion: currently in the livecd
<maxamillion> i actually don't think it matters now that i think about it ...
<rdehler> ya just need this fixed man
<maxamillion> brb
<rdehler> frustrating as all hell
<maxamillion> i would imagine so
<rdehler> ubuntuforums.com has tons of the same problem with no (working) solutions
<DRF> BFTD, I know there is a lock version option in synaptic but not sure of the command like equivilent.
<rdehler> meh
<rdehler> i don't see a problem with this grub config: title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic
<rdehler> root		(hd0,0)
<rdehler> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=d93d9210-6a20-456c-8401-c1b2077ecf8f ro quiet splash
<rdehler> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic
<rdehler> quiet
<rdehler> savedefault
<rdehler> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5061
<rdehler> "It seems the Dell Optiplex has some PCI bus issues and the BIOS configuration will not support Ubuntu right now."
<rdehler> you've got to be joking.
<DRF> rdehler, You might get somewhere if you look into installing lilo instead of grub, using the live cd.
<rdehler> know where i can find out how?
<Ezep-notebook> how could i change the language of the keyboard?
<rdehler> just as easy as apt-get?
<rdehler> ok installing now
<DRF> I'm not sure exactly how to configure it from the live cd. Have to look in the forums/wiki. But if the problem is grub specific it might be a work around
<rdehler> 0 results for "lilo"
<DRF> rdehler, http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p4.html is the lilo home page and has some documents on how to install/configure.
<DRF> lilo is in main i think, but might not be on the CD so will need an internet connection.
<rdehler> yep
<rdehler> installed, configuring now
<DRF> ok. The site i posted a link too seems to document the process you'll need quite well in the installing from live cd section.
<rdehler> what a pain int he ass man
<j1mc> DRF: any special reason for using lilo?
<rdehler> he was trying to see if it was grub-only
<rdehler> but i think this is more time than i want to spend
<rdehler> i am inches from giving up
<DRF> j1mc, only trying to eliminate grub as the cause of the problem.
<rdehler> I get Error 21: Selected disk does not exist when i type root (hd0,0) at the console
<rdehler> thing that's related?
<DRF> I did see a post on a blog recently saying some of the newest intel boards won't boot from partitions which don't have the boot flag set thinking about it but not sure of the age of this dell
<rdehler> dell's bios is from mar 2007
<rdehler> it just came today, it's a p4HT (can't be that new)
<PrimoTurbo> Where do I put GTK 2.x Themes for XFCE?
<NefariousPrior> I'm confused. If xubuntu uses Xfce... why do all the screenshots look like gnome?
<PrimoTurbo> because it uses GTK
<PrimoTurbo> to style the menus and such
<rdehler> ok, i give up
<PrimoTurbo> and xubuntu is setup similar to ubuntu
<rdehler> i'm going to install vista
<rdehler> bye bye
<DRF> rdehler, if it is the new intel board issue it's documented at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/115633 but i suspect your dell is suffering from another issue if it's not the latest model.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115633 in ubiquity "No boot flag on any partition - Failure to boot after install - Intel motherboards" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<DRF> Sorry couldn't help further, but got to go now.
<rdehler> it doesn't sound like the same problem
<rdehler> my root partition has the boot flag (and only that flag)
<rdehler> plus it's not that it tells me it can't find any bootable flags, it's that it locks up with a blinking cursor
<DRF> I suggest either continuing asking for help here at another time or another ubuntu support channel or posting to the ubuntuforum or mailing list.  Wish i could help but not an expert in grub/the kernel myself.
<NefariousPrior> Is there anything that ubuntu has that xubuntu doesn't.. or vice versa?
<rdehler> thanks, but i've spent too many company resources as it is
<rdehler> i have a half hour left to figure this out
<DRF> But hope you do try (x)ubuntu again in the future if it doesn't work now.
<rdehler> i have an optiplex 320: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409345
<rdehler> ok i followed that guide, rebooting now
<rdehler> *crosses fingers*
<pbx> On an 800MHz laptop with 128MB RAM, what browser might I use that's lighter weight than Firefox but still standards compliant?  Is Epiphany likely to be much of an improvement?  (I've got Dillo installed, but...)
<pbx> Is there a KHTML-based browser besides Konqueror?
<pbx> Hm. Boring questions?
<NefariousPrior> There's always Opera, but not opensource.
<pbx> Ah, good, I'd forgotten Opera.  (Q.v. Poland)
<gnomefreak> pbx: does it have to be GUi browser? although swiftfox is gecko based and is faster
<gnomefreak> iceape-browser is also but you wont see that until gutsy
<pbx> gnomefreak: interesting, didn't know about either of those.
<pbx> Is an iceape, like, something that kills iceweasels?
<gnomefreak> pbx: its seamonkey with debian branding
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> monkeys might eat a weasel :)
<pbx> Ooh, Epiphany has a Python console :)
<pbx> Not that I have any particular use for it!
<pbx> OK, one more really dumb question. If I'm downloading a .tgz file, what's the least fussy GUI thing I can do to expand the thing?  The usual xarchiver or whatever interface seems stupidly indirect to me -- certainly more of a hassle than tar xzf in the shell...
<pbx> Hm. I thought that one was going to be easy!
<Lectus> how can I extract rpm files on xubuntu?
<crdlb> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<sumguy231> So I updated a Xubuntu computer (freshly installed) from Edgy to Feisty - now when non-sudoers try to launch one of the device icons on the desktop it throws the error "Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy" "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid <uid-number>". Any suggestions?
<somerville32> sumguy231, File a bug please :)
<sumguy231> Oh. Why? Did I not ask right? I'm sort of new here, it seems odd to file a bug report so soon.
<sumguy231> I found a relevant bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/98751
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98751 in kdelibs "feisty beta fails to mount hard drives" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sumguy231> But It's filed under kdelibs for some reason and doesn't look like it's ever going to go anywhere.
<sumguy231> ...Hmm, still no dice. Back to Edgy tommorow then.
<artabrahao> hi, the vncviewer works fine in ubuntu, but when I type vncserver appears command not fount. What can it be?
<artabrahao> hi, the vncviewer works fine in ubuntu, but when I type vncserver appears command not fount. What can it be?
<crdlb> !find vncserver
<artabrahao> <crdlb> is there a channel called vncserver?
<crdlb> a channel?
<crdlb> I don't think so
<crdlb> seems ubotu is lagging again
<artabrahao> so what means !find vncserver?
<crdlb> it's a command to ubotu
<crdlb> artabrahao: did you install the vncserver package?
<ubotu> Found: libvncserver-dev, tightvncserver, vncserver
<crdlb> the command itself in vncserver is "realvncserver"
<artabrahao> via synaptic I have installad all vnc packages
<artabrahao> When I type !find vncserver appears event not found, but I'm the vncviewer is working
<crdlb> run realvncserver
<artabrahao> command not founf
<artabrahao> ?
<crdlb> !find realvncserver
<ubotu> File realvncserver found in vncserver
<curiogeo> hello I am trying to uncompress a file that i downloaded with internet explorer and pushed to my xub box with winscp
<curiogeo> it is a tar.gz file that was renamed tar.tar
<artabrahao> event not found
<curiogeo> I ran tar xvjf on it and it failed
<curiogeo> I tried using wget and it stalled
<crdlb> artabrahao: you're not supposed to run the ! command
<crdlb> that's just for ubotu
<crdlb> you apparently don't have the vncserver package installed
<artabrahao> crdlb> how is it possible if I installed all vnc via synaptic?
<crdlb> no idea
<crdlb> sudo apt-get install vncserver
<crdlb> you don't have universe enabled maybe?
<artabrahao> crdlb> what is the universe?
<crdlb> !universe
* crdlb waits for ubotu
<artabrahao> crdlb> !universe event not foung
<crdlb> gah
<crdlb> don't run that
<crdlb> it's a command for the bot
<crdlb> who happens to be rather slow today
<artabrahao> crdlb> what is the universE?
<Pumpernickel> It's a repository.  Open synaptic, click on the settings menu, select repositories, and enable them.  Then reload your package cache.
<VR_> !pidgin
<Pumpernickel> Also, if your bot query has nothing to do with the channel conversation, please use a private message.
<Pumpernickel> hint hint, VR_
<artabrahao> crdlb> !universe event not foung
<artabrahao> crdlb> what is the universE?
<SurfnKid> TheSheep, :)
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<crdlb> yay he's back
<bordy> j1mc: thanks once again. three days later. lol
<j1mc> bordy: heh.  what was the problem again?  :)
<bordy> mad flickering
<j1mc> oh... :)  i think the 16-bit thing is saving a lot of people.
<bordy> I even figured out how to enable my xircom card finally.. but think it requires doin an lfconfig and dhclient every time
<j1mc> bordy: ah... we are looking to get something more user friendly for gutsy gibbon, the next release.
<bordy> well from what I am seeing, theres alot of issues with the xircom realport
<j1mc> in the meantime, you may want to install network-manager-gnome
<j1mc> and then enter "nohup nm-applet" from the command line
<bordy> j1mc: did the nohup nm-applet
<bordy> now, what did I do?
<bordy> cause it evidently stopped my intarwebs
<j1mc> bordy: did a network manager applet go up in your toolbar?
<j1mc> ... i think you need to add it to the toolbar manually once.
<j1mc> type killall nm-applet
<bordy> yeah, its up there. and it disconnected then reconnected
<bordy> but in the terminal, the nohup command hasnt "finished" as it were
<bordy> no new prompt yet
<j1mc> bordy... do you have a separate terminal window open... and that's where you see the "nohup" activity (or whatever)? :)
<bordy> no, just one window. It just never moved after saying " nohup: appending output to `nohup.out' "
<j1mc> bordy: what's your irc client?
<bordy> well konversation right now (talking on the desktop, working on the lap)
<bordy> I was on irssi before
<j1mc> ok... just close the terminal window that had the 'nohup...' command in it.
<j1mc> see what happens.
<j1mc> "nohup" is supposed to allow the terminal window to close w/o affecting the program that it started.
<bordy> nothing seems to happen.
<j1mc> that's good.
<j1mc> is nm-applet still up in your toolbar?
<bordy> yep. and I am back online
<j1mc> ok.  that's good, right?
<j1mc> are things "working"?
<bordy> yep!
<j1mc> neato burrito
<bordy> will that identify if new networks are available? as in, if I bring it to work or school and plug in?
<j1mc> yeah... it should.
<bordy> sweet. I'll test that out tomorrow thne
<bordy> Thanks (again) for the help. lol
<j1mc> xubuntu's next release will either have that app (w/o the gnome libraries), or will have something similar.
<bordy> sweet
<punktux> how to add startup program in xubuntu?
<j1mc> punktux: you mean, a program that starts at boot?
<punktux> ya in ubuntu i can go session and add program
<punktux> but i cant find such feature in xubuntu
<j1mc> punktux: what version of xubuntu are you running?
<punktux> the newest
<j1mc> punktux: ok, go to "Applications --> Settings --> Autostarted Applications"
<j1mc> is that what you need?
<punktux> oh found it
<punktux> thans
<punktux> ks
<j1mc> yw  :)
<punktux> the applications left open from the previous session would open again automatically everytime i log in
<punktux> i've unchecked ''save session for future login'' and deleted .config folder
<punktux> but it still does this
<Deviad> Is there any good gui for manage synaptics?
<Myrtti> say what?
<Deviad> Hello
<Deviad> Can anyone pls tell me what can cause the xfce plugin to say 0% ac?
<Deviad> ac, battery are on
<Merchelo> hmm, there's also an xfce channel, just FYI, but i've never come accross that.
<Deviad> Merchelo, this isn't really xfce related
<Deviad> I guess I'm having some troubles with some modules
<Deviad> it has worked properly for a while
<Deviad> I just did rmmod usbhid and modprobe usbhid
<Deviad> and I ran into this
<Deviad> :\
<Deviad> shit
<Deviad> I dunno what to search for in google to solve the problem
<Deviad> :((
<Deviad> I don't want to reinstall everything
<Merchelo> !battery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Merchelo> !info battery
<ubotu> Package battery does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jarnos> Is there a way to put xfce4-mixer wannabe master such that it would adjust audio card's both output devices? (I have SBLive! Value) and the other the 2nd output is affected by the "Wave Surround" slider only.
<kadakas> does Nautilus work on Xubuntu 7.04 ?
<kadakas> gaim crashed :p
<Deviad> Can anyone pls tell me why the scripts in ac.d e battery.d do not get loaded properly on boot?
<Deviad> I have to unplug the cable to make them start
<Deviad> working
<Deviad> On boot if I have the cable plugged the speed is 1.0 whereas it should be 2.3 ghz
<Deviad> if the cable is unplugged on boot I get 1.0 but the backlight is not set properly it means that battery.d/something.sh didn't get loaded
<Deviad> pls help
<Myrtti> if the problem isn't actually xubuntu (xfce) related, you'll probably get more help at #ubuntu
<ghalib> hi
<ghalib> i am new to ubuntu
<ghalib> but if u say in linux then it's right
<pastorn> my installation freezes at 85 % (Installed xubuntu-desktop is what it says). i'm using the text install mode
<pastorn> nevermind....
<pastorn> it was just VERY slow there...
<Merchelo> heh
<bordy> Anyone know how to get the gnome network manager running again? j1mc told me how to do it last night when he told me to install it, but I forgot :(
<Merchelo> network-manager ?
<bordy> that didnt do it, no
<bordy> iut was some weird command I hadnt used before, like hoput or something strange like that
<pastorn> ok, there's still trouble... i just finished the installer and on my first boot all i see is a white blinking line in the top right corner. it doesn't even get to grub
<Catrik> I deleted everything from Applications menu. Any easy way to get the stuff back there?
<Catrik> Easy = faster than add everything one by one
<pastorn> create a new user
<Catrik> Hm.. Can I then copy the menu file from that user?
<Catrik> Trytry
<gui_> hi
<gui_> I installed xubuntu64 (after similar problems under ubuntu32) and nothing change! My mouse become crazy, I receive the following message : [  979.152364]  psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout bad parity
<gui_> [  985.288424]  psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away
<gui_> what's the matter ? :)
<sa3atsky> hi
<sa3atsky> i need help installing xubuntu
<sa3atsky> i have my hard disks installed on a sata controller
<sa3atsky> 4port pci sata controller
<sa3atsky> and whenever i try to format the drive and install i get an error message
<sa3atsky> what could be the problem?
<sa3atsky> when i choose manual there are a few options that are pretty useless
<sa3atsky> shud i install on command-line instead?
<sa3atsky> very useless
<sa3atsky> is there like a stepbystep guide in installing ubuntu?
<sa3atsky> ive had it for a month, and i really thought itd be better than this
<sa3atsky> horrible documentation..
<sa3atsky> outa here
<gui_> hi
<gui_> please, is there any way to add a launcher for xchat for example in the pannel with xubuntu ?
<j1mc> if i were to delete the xfce .config file in my home directory, log out of x, and then log back in, would it give me the default xfce-style layout (w/o the xubuntu-specific modifications).
<j1mc> come on, xubunteros.  someone should know this.  :)
<gui_> :)
<j1mc> hi gui
<Myrtti> gui_: sure?
<gui_> I just want to add gnome-terminal to the panel for example :)
<Myrtti> oh, I forgot I don't have xfce on this computer
<j1mc> gui_: what's wrong with xfce4-terminal?
<gui_> nothing
<gui_> so, how to add xfce4-terminal to the panel ?
<gui_> for quick launch
<j1mc> right-click on the panel, select add an item . . .
<gui_> and ?
<j1mc> then name the item you're adding
<j1mc> select an icon (a terminal-looking icon)  :)
<j1mc> in the command box, just type  "xfce4-terminal" (w/o the quotes)
<gui_> I can add a launcher on the desktop without problem
<gui_> but I can't see button to add a new launcher with the pannel
<gui_> :-(
<gui_> perhaps I have a bug :)
<gui_> no problems with that
<gui_> I'll find later
<gui_> I have a rather big problem with my mouse
<gui_> when I use many data on the harddrive and move my mouse, sometimes it becomes crazy ! And I can retrieve some errors in the kernel msg.
<gui_> I saw the same thing with different version of linux and different 2.6.X kernel
<gui_> too bad ...
<gui_> I'm wondering about a hardware problem
<gui_> but it's difficult to find something with a search engine
<gui_> [ 1308.387591]  psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout bad parity
<gui_> [ 1309.048521]  psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.
<gui_> does it make sens ?
<j1mc> gui_: hmmmm... not sure.
<j1mc> i'm not that much of an expert, unfortunately.
<j1mc> and sorry i wasn't able to help a lot w/ the panel issue.  i'm at work, so don' thave a xubuntu machine in front of me.
<j1mc> gui_: perhaps do a memory test?  make sure your hardware is good, and not giving errors.
<gui_> no problems with that it's a secondary problem
<gui_> how to test mouse settings ?
<gui_> sorry
<gui_> how to test mouse hardware ?
<gui_> (from the mainboard connector)
<gui_> root@gomera:/etc# find . -iname "inittab"
<gui_> root@gomera:/etc#
<gui_>  ??
<gui_> :)
<gui_> I'll be back
<gui_> thanks
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
* #xubuntu  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<hyper__ch> hiho
<KillNights> I have a small question. When browsing in Firefox, how do I remove the panels? They are annoying when trying to enter fullscreen :(
<hyper_ch> KillNights: tried F11?
<KillNights> I'm using 'LogMeIn', I think it's made in Java. When I select 'full screen', the panels appear. Any solutions?
<hyper_ch> dunno what logmein is
<DarKiller> It's a VPN solution by the creators of Hamachi
<hyper_ch> dunno
<hyper_ch> F11 --> full screen in ff
<Gerro> anyone mind recommending a guide so I can dial into my xubuntu box at home and use internet elsewhere
<Gerro> maxamillion: sup max
<maxamillion> nodda
<hyper_ch> Gerro: what do you mean=?
<Gerro> hyper_ch: setup a remote dial-in server
<hyper_ch> and what do you want to do with it?
<Gerro> hyper_ch: going to be staying over friends house and they just moved so hoping to still be able to dial into my linux box and check email etc
<hyper_ch> Gerro: vnc, X11-forwarding, freenx, xlive cd
<Gerro> hyper_ch: yes but they have no connection besides dial up
<Gerro> and I don't feel like lugging my pc with me
<hyper_ch> Gerro: ah I see... well, good luck :)
<Gerro> hyper_ch: all guides I can find are for dial up connection sharing and using standard dial up with linux nothing about setting up a remote server for it
<Gerro> lot of stuff about pppd :(
<hyper_ch> Gerro: why do you want to dial-into your computer at home? if it is hooked up to the internet... and if the other one has dialed-up to the net... where's the problem
<Gerro> hyper_ch: I dunno maybe I can dial in through my cellphone too if I ever fix my laptop, afraid to use it overheats so much.
<Gerro> hyper_ch: you know anything about acpi someone said it might be configuration issue with it
<hyper_ch> Gerro: if both computer are somehow online you can access the one at home... I really don't see why you want to dial-in to your homebox...
<Gerro> wouldn't that be faster to do a direct dial in?
<hyper_ch> Gerro: some bios (or hardware) has problems with acpi... a general solution is to disable it for booting up
<hyper_ch> Gerro: I don't know if you'd notice much difference
<Gerro> what is acpi used for? can I disable it? I have a dual core
<hyper_ch> !acpi
<maxamillion> Gerro: you on a laptop?
<Gerro> and... nothing
<Gerro> yes its a laptop
<hyper_ch> !restricted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: guess we are having bot lag
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> Gerro: google for acpi and ubuntu :)
<maxamillion> Gerro: ACPI is for power management, its essentialy for a laptop
<maxamillion> essential*
<Gerro> well it mentions during startup that acpi is doing something with IRQs
<maxamillion> Gerro: probably
<maxamillion> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> bah!!!!
<maxamillion> Gerro: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/
<Gerro> acpi -t says 22.0 degrees C is that good?
<maxamillion> Gerro: yeah
<Gerro> and fans don't cut on until like what 60 degrees C?
<maxamillion> Gerro: yeah, sounds about right
<Gerro> isn't that melting point of something?...
<maxamillion> Gerro: not sure, but not of your proc ... my old server ran at 62 degrees C under full load and i got 4 years of good data crunching out of that one
<Gerro> I was playing a game on it for about an hour then got up and noticed my leg was like cooked alive
<Gerro> so I tried sitting it on a desk or something and putting books under it and didn't work either desk was all melting
<maxamillion> Gerro: huh
<Gerro> I thought all the heating problems would be worked out of core duo 2
<maxamillion> Gerro: my core2duo laptop from work doesn't have heating problems
<Gerro> but I don't want to run my fan 24/7 and let it die on me
<Gerro> I never hear it working but I feel air flow from fan..
<Gerro> well I'll try toying with acpi, some said it might be gpu problem
<Gerro> I use xgl on top of xorg maybe that is problem
<maxamillion> its possinl;e
<Gerro> maxamillion: thx for help
<maxamillion> possible*
<Gerro> hyper_ch: byes
* maxamillion can't type
<boxnetnet> hi, got this problem. i cant remove the icons on my desktop, Home , Trash and what not. any ideas ?
<Merchelo> do you know how to use a terminal, and rm ?
<maxamillion> boxnetnet: Applications->Settings->Settings Manager->Desktop->Behavior and then click the drop down box under "Desktop Icons" and select "None"
<boxnetnet> thx
<maxamillion> Merchelo: the Trash, Home Folder, etc can't be deleted via rm
<Merchelo> sudo rm ?
<Merchelo> but your way is a lot better
<maxamillion> ;)
<maxamillion> boxnetnet: np
<mlalkaka> xubuntu installed flawlessly my inspiron 8100 -- yay! but i have one problem: when i try to access one of the terminals (by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F{1-6}, i just get a blank screen. also, when xubuntu is starting up, i get a blank screen. is there a way to fix this?
<hyper_ch> mlalkaka: isn't it just   ALT-F2
<mlalkaka> hyper_ch, well once you're at a terminal, you can just press alt+f2, but in order to get to a terminal from X, you have to use ctrl as well.
<maxamillion> mlalkaka: its ctrl+alt+f2 if you are in X
<maxamillion> errr sorry
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: *
<maxamillion> anyhoo
<maxamillion> mlalkaka: you by any chance running 64-bit?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: :)
<mlalkaka> maxamillion, no i'm running 32-bit on a pentium 3
<maxamillion> mlalkaka: hmmm... ok, that's out then ... there was an old bug on amd64 and i was wondering if it for some reason popped back up
<mlalkaka> maxamillion: oh
<maxamillion> hmmm....
<maxamillion> mlalkaka: do "ctrl+alt+f1" and while there hit F2 and see if that does anything
<maxamillion> mlalkaka: if not, come back and we will attempt to go from there
<mlalkaka> maxamillion: ok i tried that, but it didn't have any effect.
<maxamillion> hrmmm....
<mlalkaka> maxamillion: btw, the inspiron 8100 is a laptop, do i need special framebuffer drivers for laptop screens?
<maxamillion> might have something to do with a framebuffer setting
<maxamillion> mlalkaka: i don't think so, i run xubuntu on my dell latitude d820 from work without any issue, but its possible
<DarkKill> Haha! VNC from Linux to Windows! I like it!
<maxamillion> DarkKill: i hate to be rude, but why on earth would you want such a thing?
<DarkKill> Saves alot of time
<DarkKill> For me, atleast
<maxamillion> ah, well as long as it makes your life easier :)
<DarkKill> Alot of my friends use Windows, and I usually help them.
<maxamillion> DarkKill: were you aware that you are able to do remote connect from linux to windows?
<maxamillion> just interface to the windows built in remote desktop service via a linux program
<DarkKill> That's what I said
<maxamillion> right, but you are using VNC
<DarkKill> Oh
<DarkKill> Windows has that?
<DarkKill> I'm on 2000, don't want to upgrade to XP/Vista. Baaad!
<maxamillion> DarkKill: yeah, its in the control panel somewhere, the user just enables it and you install rdesktop and connect
<maxamillion> !rdesktop | DarkKill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> bah!
<maxamillion> !info rdesktop | DarkKill
<ubotu> darkkill: rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 119 kB, installed size 444 kB
<aroo> Anyone know why umounting an NFS share with "sudo umount -f" only returns "device or resource is busy", I have no applications open that are using the NFS share
<maxamillion> aroo: the terminal you are trying to unmount it in .. you by any chance in a directory on the NFS mount?
<aroo> No, and another thing is if I try to get to a directory on the NFS mount it just hangs there forever until I ctrl+c the cd command
<maxamillion> aroo: no clue ... i've honestly never messed with NFS
<maxamillion> i just find FTP to be easier for all my practical purposes
<aroo> Yea it's just between my two computers in my room
<maxamillion> aroo: is the one just a file server?
<aroo> Yea one is just an NFS server and I mount it's /home partition on this computer
<aroo> As much as it pains me I'm going to reboot
<maxamillion> aroo: something random is that you might want to look into for you home file server needs if FreeNAS : http://www.freenas.org
<maxamillion> bah!!!
<aroo> Well that fixed it
<cliebow>   xubuntu doth rocK
<cliebow> looks great on a thin client!
<mlalkaka> does anyone here use wicd on xubuntu? i'm trying to run it, but it just freezes
<TTT_Travis> I have tried everything to get Ubuntu to work with my SHARP AQUOUS 37" LCD TV, it works but resolution is 640x480, the TV sends the wrong data to the computer
<TTT_Travis> Feisty
<TTT_Travis> dapper and edgy did the same thing
<TheSheep> TTT_Travis: you can specify the horizontal and vertical refresh rates manually in the xorg.cong
<TheSheep> conf
<mlalkaka> TTT_Travis: and you may be able to find the necessary horizontal and vertical refresh rates for different resolutions from the tv's manual. for my monitor, they were listed there
<SportChick> win stick off
#xubuntu 2007-05-25
<Terrin> Hello, I am having an issue on using ubuntu partition tool, when i go to partition it states (even with guided) that my free space is not large enough to partition, which...is bogus seeing as i have about 70gigs free, any assistance would be appriciated =] 
<Terrin> Hello?
<raptor45> any idea why my laptops speakers work on some programs but not others?
<bitter> is there no xubuntu 7.04 for ppc, or just the beta?
<Jim___> nickserv
<Jim___> testing testing
<j1mc> Jim___: try /msg nickserve . . .   if you want to talk to the nickserv
<Jim___> thx
<j1mc> sorry... /msg nickserv  (no "e" at the end)
<j1mc> if you want to change your nick, just type /nick "your new nick" w/o the quotes.
<Jim___> i have a general problem in xubuntu, do i need to register with nickserv to get assistance? (newb question)
<j1mc> nope.  what's the issue?
<Terrin> I as well have an issue =] . if maybe when you are finished with Jim you could assist?  I am having an issue on using ubuntu partition tool, when i go to partition it states (even with guided) that my free space is not large enough to partition, which...is bogus seeing as i have about 70gigs free, it is slightly annoying
<j1mc> Jim___: you still there?
<Jim___> For some reason, any window that opens up is automatically attacked to the top of the screen.
<Jim___> I'm uploading an image so you can get a better idea what I mean
<Jim___> http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktoprn5.jpg
<Jim___> That should work.
<j1mc> Jim___: are you running beryl or compiz?
<Jim___> Nope. Although this only happened after I ran my first update on the system. I installed 7.04.
<j1mc> Jim___: unfortunately, i'm not sure what the problem is.  have you tried rebooting?
<j1mc> i'm not a total expert, though.
<Jim___> Yes. And it starts up the same.
<maxamillion> Jim___: hit alt+f2, that will bring open a run dialog, enter "xfwm4 &" (without the quotes) and hit enter, that should fix it .... and then you are going to want to make sure you check "save session for future login" next time you logout and the issue should not come back
<Jim___> THANK YOU SO MUCH! This has been annoying me for some time.
<Jim___> How simple was that, heh.
<Jim___> But thank you very much, I appreciate it very much.
<Terrin> Now that the issue is solved, I am sorry to be annoying about this =]  but would somone mind giving me a couple minutes of there time to help me with my annoying issue =] 
<Terrin> ?
<maxamillion> Jim___: anytime :)
<maxamillion> Terrin: shoot
<Terrin>  I am having an issue on using ubuntu partition tool, when i go to partition it states (even with guided) that my free space is not large enough to partition, which...is bogus seeing as i have about 70gigs free, It seems odd to me
<maxamillion> Terrin: you running the live cd?
<Terrin> any ideas what might cause that particular issue?
<Terrin> yes
<Terrin> I am running the live CD
<maxamillion> Terrin: ok, well what i assume is that the free space might still be held in the partition table for some reason, so go to Applications->System->Gnome Partition Manager and erase all partitions off the disk (assuming you want xubuntu as the only OS on the drive, if not then just clear the extra space) and then try running the installer again
<Terrin> ok I would like to duel boot in to windows =]  I am new to linux, a coworker keeps raving about it, and it sound awesome =] 
<maxamillion> Terrin: oh it is ... it is :)
<Terrin> so assuming I want to run both opperating systems for now?
<Terrin> what do I need to do?
<Terrin> *confused*
<Terrin> =] 
<maxamillion> hmmm
<maxamillion> Terrin: it would be soooo much easier to show then to explain
<Terrin> im not sure how to give remote access via Linux =P
<Terrin> or I would
<maxamillion> Terrin: have you seen this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?
<maxamillion> err... minus the '?'
<maxamillion> Terrin: that might help you
<Terrin> excelent I am reading it
<maxamillion> Terrin: awesome :) ... sorry i wasn't of more help, i literally haven't installed windows on a machine i own in over 7 years
* maxamillion has been linux-only for some time now
<Terrin> alright ill try that =]  see what the issue is
<Terrin> and ill come back in a bit
<Terrin> =] 
<Terrin> thank you very much
<maxamillion> no problem, anytime :)
<SurfnKid> hi anyone know how to kill the tty terminals
<SurfnKid> and not have them load/
<TheSheep> SurfnKid: why?
<SurfnKid> ah just the man i want to speak
<SurfnKid> with
<SurfnKid> someone ( forget his name ) said you knew how to disable them
<SurfnKid> cuz i cant find the /etc/inittab file
<SurfnKid> im on ubuntu edgy
<SurfnKid> trying to free up resources
<TheSheep> SurfnKid: it's there, at least for me
<TheSheep> in /etc
<SurfnKid> wth..
<SurfnKid> inittab?
<SurfnKid> ubuntu edgy?
<TheSheep> sheep@ghostwheel:~$ ls -al /etc/inittab
<TheSheep> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2008 2006-05-23 12:39 /etc/inittab
<Clarrisa_2008> does xubuntu have a LAMP server option install?
<SurfnKid> hmm
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: yes, it's the same as ubuntu
<TheSheep> !lamp | Clarrisa_2008
<ubotu> Clarrisa_2008: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SurfnKid> no such file or directory
<TheSheep> SurfnKid: looking at the modification date of that file, maybe it's a leftover from dapper...
<SurfnKid> yeh agentone said it was removed but you knew how to tweak that
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep, I know what lamp stands for.  but I have an older pc, and I've been running ubuntu 6.06, Lamp server only, with no guy, because it was too slow when I installed the desktop ubuntu.  so eveyrthing is running fine for over a year. then I get this bright idea to upgrade to 6.1.  now I can't see the network anymore... I can't get to my data, etc. etc..
<TheSheep> SurfnKid: ah, it seems the config is moved into /etc/event.d
<SurfnKid> !%$^!#
<SurfnKid> :)
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep, I was looking into xubuntu to see if I could somehow recover my mysql, apache2, etc. installation and configuration so that I don't have to reconfigure those DAMN config files again by hand.  I'd like to use a GUI only when I'm configuring, then unload it for when the server is just running
<Clarrisa_2008> TheSheep, oops, GUI, not guy
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: wait, one step at a time
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: after upgrading to 6.10 it doesn't see the network?
<Clarrisa_2008> i'm so frustrated... I have all of my wordpress blogs on this thing, it's basically all I use it for, but I was loving it.... It's my life's journal in it.
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: we will get it working, calm down :)
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: the upgrade process wouldn't destroy any configuration without asking for confirmation
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep. no,it doesn't.  I get a red error box that flies buy when it's booting up, that I didn't get before, and, even though I used to have the network inteface set to a static local ip address, it now only shows the ipaddres of 127.0.0.1...
<SurfnKid> TheSheep, so to stop 5 ttys do i edit all tty(1-6) and replace start with stop?
<TheSheep> SurfnKid: not sure, I don't know this new system
<TheSheep> SurfnKid: but you can just disable the alt+ctrl+fN switching in your xorg.conf
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep.... when I type ifconfig, it's 127.0.0.1....  it only did this after my apt-get update, apt-get upgrade...  My netowrk card is a SMC 1244 network card.
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: what happens when you type 'ifconfig -a' ?
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep, it has two network lights on the card, so I no it's connected to the swithc router...
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep, let me try that, one sec
<SurfnKid> TheSheep, oh ok, will that disable the ttys tho?
<TheSheep> SurfnKid: why do you need them disabled?
<SurfnKid> i read on linuxjournal they consume memory and can be freed
<TheSheep> SurfnKid: they really take less resources than, for example, your mouse driver
<SurfnKid> oh
<SurfnKid> :/
<atarinox> is anyone around to help me w/ a wireless problem
<TheSheep> SurfnKid: you can chek with top how much memory they take
<atarinox> i can connect to my home network fine if it's secured, but can't connect if it's open
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep, well I get a "lo" device which is the loopback I was talking about and a sit0 device
<atarinox> this all happened after the upgrade. my wireless chipset is RTL8180
<TheSheep> atarinox: that's weird, it's usually the other way around
<SurfnKid> TheSheep, jesus, 1596
<SurfnKid> nothing
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep, the sit0 device talks about ipv6, etc.
<atarinox> TheSheep: yeah, i'm having a hell of a time trying to find some help
<TheSheep> atarinox: I have practically no experience with wifi myself :(
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep, it looks like it doesn't recognize my ethernet card anymore
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: ok, lets see if the apropriate module is loaded, try 'modprobe | grep net'
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: sorry
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: it's 'lsmod' not 'modprobe'
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep, that just puts me back to the bash prompt.  returns nothing
<TheSheep> you don't happen to know how was the module for your card called? :)
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep I posted this link in another forum.  part of it is from my interfaces file... the middle part... I can't remember what the top and bottom are... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22368/
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: I can see there are quite a lot people on the forums with your card and problems
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep, the top is what I got when I typed: lspci -v, at least it's part of what I got, I could only paste part of it in the pastebin, because I had to type the whole thing out and thought the ethernet card portion was the important part.  It looks like it's loading a linksys driver for it or something.  it's an SMC card as I said
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep an SMC card?
<Clarrisa_2008> i thought SMC cards where great
<Clarrisa_2008> I can't figure out why it's says linksys, when it's an smc.
<Clarrisa_2008> I hate linksys by the way
<Clarrisa_2008> quit using them years ago
<TheSheep> same chipset, I guess
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep, what should I do, I'm desparate
<Clarrisa_2008> there is only one RED error that flashes buy when I reboot, but I can't pause it to see what it is saying.  well actually there is two, one is about the mail server which I never ever got working in the first place.  the other error is foreign to me
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep, doesn't ubuntu output what happens to a log or something?
<Clarrisa_2008> If I could somehow copy that log to a floppy or something.... or, would a livecd help me here?
<punktux> how come xscreensaver daemon is not running by default on beryl on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> that pastebin gives me most of the info I need
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: I'm searching now for a solution :)
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<Clarrisa_2008> crossing my fingers
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: try typing 'sudo modprobe tulip'
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: and then 'dmesg | tail' and see the last line
<Clarrisa_2008> I'm logged in as root right now.. so I typed modprobe tulip....nothing returned... just the bash prompt
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: yes, it writes to dmesg
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep the second command returned a screen full of info
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: you want the last line
<Clarrisa_2008> it will take me a minute to type it in to a pastebin
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: here is the howto, by the way: http://www.linuxforums.org/network/ask_dr._unx.html
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: seems he's got the smae problem
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: if modprobing tulip brought your eth, you can just add it to your /etc/modules and it will be ok
<Clarrisa_2008> well I'm confused.  the last line, says * reloading postfix configuration
<Clarrisa_2008> the line before that reads:
<Clarrisa_2008> hang on
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: check 'ifconfig' if it lists your card now
<Clarrisa_2008> the sheep.  the second to last line reads: (I had to actually type this myself as I can't paste of course, no network connectiong): [42954112.960000]  eth0: ADMtek Comet rev 17 at 0001b800, 00:50:bf:FE:91:A4, IRQ 11
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: ok, you should see eth0 now
<Clarrisa_2008> ifconfig still shows the lo device which is only the loopback/
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: ifconfig -a
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: type /etc/init.d/network restart  to have your network up now
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: add a line with 'tulip' in it at the end of /etc/modules to have it loaded automatically on every startup
<Clarrisa_2008> um I must be typing in something wrong... /etc/init.d/network restart returns "no such file or directory"
<TheSheep> fun
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: but 'ifconfig -a' does list eth0 now?
<Clarrisa_2008> yes, it does
<Clarrisa_2008> no ip address for it that I can see though
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: then just add it to the /etc/modules and restart
<Clarrisa_2008> add what?
<Clarrisa_2008> oh the tulip
<TheSheep> wonder why it is not loaded automatically
<TheSheep> some autodetection must fail
<Clarrisa_2008> it's rebooting
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: wonder why you lack the /etc/init.d/network
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: maybe not all packages were installed properly during the upgrade?
<Clarrisa_2008> I don't get it, I'm sure I used that command a few moments ago
<Clarrisa_2008> I think that might be the case
<Clarrisa_2008> because I didn't get a "reboot now" message that I read I was supposed to get after a successful upgrade
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: try doing 'apt-get -f install' when it comes up
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: it will lst errors if there were any
<Clarrisa_2008> ok..hang on
<TheSheep> is the network working, by the way?
<Clarrisa_2008> THEsheep... OK, we are making progress I think!!!  after rebooting it twice. on the second time, it said something that the volume had been mounted like 30 times but never been check...so what was cool. is that I was able to type what the error was before it finished the disk check...
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep AND I now see my network card when I type ifconfig and it's at 192.168.176.210 which is the static ip address I gave it a long way back a year ago...
<Clarrisa_2008> YES, I can ping it and it's replying
<Clarrisa_2008> now I can finally putty into it...
<Clarrisa_2008> Here is the error that sweeps by on boot up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22374/
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: looks like you need to finish that upgrade
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep....something is screwy though... I can't putty in because I get a bunch of: flashing on the putty screen:
<Clarrisa_2008> -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<null> yeah?
<Clarrisa_2008> thesheep, but it does finally give me a bash prompt
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: that's because udev didn't load
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: you need to install the remaining half of the system you're missing XD
<Clarrisa_2008> The sheep... ok after doing apt-get -f install I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22375/
<Clarrisa_2008> that stupid courier package is not even really installed right, I was trying to install some sort of mail server software on this box and I wasn't really understanding it, then gave up a couple of months ago...
<Clarrisa_2008> if getting rid of that somehow will let the upgrade continue... I would gladly do it
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: apt-get install --reinstall courier-authdaemon
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: ah, and throw in -f
<Clarrisa_2008> where do I put the -f at the end of that long command you just gave me?
<TheSheep> doesn't matter
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, different message when I typed that... look at the bottom of this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22376/
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: you may try using aptitude instead of apt-get, it's a little smarter
<Clarrisa_2008> how do I do that?  isn't aptitude a GUI tool?
<Clarrisa_2008> I will do whatever you ask.  you are the first one who has helped me get anywhere with this.
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: just use 'aptitude' instead of 'apt-get', it has the same command-line options
<Clarrisa_2008> so, aptitude -f install?
<TheSheep> yes
<Clarrisa_2008> crap, it did the same thing, it gave more messages, acted like it was going to fix it, but ended with the same results
<Clarrisa_2008> I can pastebin it if you want
<TheSheep> nah
<TheSheep> maybe try uninstalling the two offending packages?
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, be glad to.  which ones? and how?
<TheSheep> aptitute remove -f --purge courier-authdaemon
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, it tried to reinstall it because of dependencies, the first time I said ok, go ahead, it failed agian, so I tried your the purge command agian, this time I said NO
<Clarrisa_2008> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<TheSheep> well, do it
<Clarrisa_2008> a bunch of shit is flying by my screen a bunch of perl messages, etc.
<Clarrisa_2008> perl: warning.... blah blah...setting up blah blha....
<Clarrisa_2008> I"m wondering if this was what was supposed to happen when the upgrade took a dump
<TheSheep> prolly
<Clarrisa_2008> setting up python 2.4
<Clarrisa_2008> etc.. etc..
<TheSheep> let it finish
<Clarrisa_2008> otay
<Clarrisa_2008> I'm really wishing I would have never upgraded from 6.06.1 to 6.1 in the first place..... I thought at the time it would help me stay current.. usually a good thing I think, but I should have left well enough alone
<TheSheep> "don't fix what works"
<Clarrisa_2008> do you know if 6.1 edgy is even stable?
<TheSheep> there are unix servers running continously for 30 years
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: it is stable, iw wouldn't be released if it wasn't
<Clarrisa_2008> ah.... that sounds like netware.  I still have clients running those, but not for 30 years
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: but it has a number of, uh, "rough edges", because there were 2 months less time to make it
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: the most recent is fesity, 7.04, it was released in april
<Clarrisa_2008> next time I'll just let it stay that way.   I really don't know how a person becomes an expert on linux....  there are so many flavors, distros, etc. everybody seems to install things in different places depending on the distro,  it's maddening!!!
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: of course, but after some experience with different distros you start to see through it -- it's like you can take any text editor an use it, even if you don't know where the options in menus are -- you can find them
<Clarrisa_2008> I have been a netware admin / database programmer /and now learning C# ( and a little php) but I don't know how people become experts with linux.  It's like you have to know C programming language to understand it or something... I've only used higher level programming tools
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: bash and perl are more useful in it -- they are pretty high level
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: there is that distro that has all the scripts written in python too
<Clarrisa_2008> I have a book on bash, but trying to earn a living and am torn as to what will make me money and keep me employeed here in good old Utah
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: the truth is that you learn unix by soaking in it
<Clarrisa_2008> soaking?
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: can't learn it from books, you just use it, and it comes
<Clarrisa_2008> oh ok
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: after a while you start thinking like the developers, and you just know where they would put things
<Clarrisa_2008> I only have time at night to futz with it.... during the day I'm doing MS SQL/Foxpro/ C#...  so much to learn and only one lifetime
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: then your girlfriend dumps you and your friends stop inviting you to parties
<Clarrisa_2008> LOL
<Clarrisa_2008> where do you live
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: Poland
<Clarrisa_2008> oh my hell
<Clarrisa_2008> wow
<Clarrisa_2008> what time is it there?
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: six o clock
<Clarrisa_2008> am ?
<TheSheep> yes
<Clarrisa_2008> wow, why are you up so early?
<TheSheep> I'm up so late
<Clarrisa_2008> no sleep wow
<Clarrisa_2008> are you a native of Poland
<TheSheep> yeah, some problems with it recently
<TheSheep> yes
<Clarrisa_2008> do you have ancestors that were involved in the holocaust?
<Clarrisa_2008> should I not have asked that?
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: my father's parents emigrated to Denmark during the war, my mother's father was held in a prison camp
<Clarrisa_2008> but he lived through it?
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: yes, but never ever wanted to eat turnip again
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: I didn't really hear many stories from them -- I guess they wanted to spare me it
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: they died before I was old enough to actually hear it and understand something
<Clarrisa_2008> I bet.  I"m so sorry for your people, your country & your region.  Your people have suffered so much through the early 1900's ....
<Clarrisa_2008> how old are you?
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: 27
<Clarrisa_2008> m or f?
<Clarrisa_2008> male or female
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: male. no need to be sorry, it wasn't you who did it, and it wasn't me either
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: besides, there were lots of horrible things happening on both sides
<Clarrisa_2008> I know.  I just hurt when I read and see pictures of all of the meanness back then.
<Clarrisa_2008> true.
<Clarrisa_2008> I fear that our country will be next bad war, because of what has happened in Iraq.... I have 4 children.  I fear for their safety, their future....  war stinks
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: I wouldn't like to be near USA in the next few years -- it's like being in Germany in 1939
<Clarrisa_2008> I know.... the 9/11 was terrifiying to me.  and I live 3000 miles away or more...
<Clarrisa_2008> what evil people will do in the name of religion....
<Clarrisa_2008> anyway...
<Clarrisa_2008> My linux box finally stopped all of the mssages..
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: lets hope it will all be resolved peacefully somehow
<Clarrisa_2008> but not sure if it did everything it needed to because again, it didn't tell me to reboot
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: that's good
<Clarrisa_2008> yes let's hope
<Clarrisa_2008> but shouldn't it say something aobut rebooting
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: try to remove that courier-authdaemon again
<Clarrisa_2008> it did say at the end Errors wer encounteered while processing: courier-authlib-userdb and vsftpd
<Clarrisa_2008> I wish I had never install that stupid courier.... I couldn't get it to work anyway
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: no wonder, if the install was corrupted
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: try removing the packages that cause errors, you can install it back later
<Clarrisa_2008> it says Score is -68, then talks about dependencies and that I should install courier-authlib [0.58-4ubuntu1 (edgy)] , and upgrade courier-authdaemon [0.47-13ubuntu5.1 (now) -> 0.58-4ubunut1 (edgy)] ...  then it asks Accept this solution Y/n/Q?
<Clarrisa_2008> yes i would love to get rid of it!!! I don't care if it's installed at this point, I can learn again about it later and try again, if it would just go away for now
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: hit 'n' until you see a solution that involves uninstalling it
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, I did that... now it's sitting at "removing courier-base... and it's just sitting there... cursor is on the next line, without the bash prompt
<Clarrisa_2008> I just hit enter though and it gave me back the bash prompt
<Clarrisa_2008> not sure if that interrupted it or not
<TheSheep> it shouldn't
<Clarrisa_2008> how can I tell if the upgrade is done
<TheSheep> aptitude -f install
<Clarrisa_2008> check out pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22382/
<Clarrisa_2008> do I need to reboot first or something?
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: no, do /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop  and try again
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, I did that... here are the results: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22383/
<Clarrisa_2008> so it start the vsftpd server back up first, then gets the dependency problems, not sure if they are the same
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: one error less :)
<Clarrisa_2008> yes
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: dpkg -r courier-authlib-userdb courier-authlib
<TheSheep> .oO( next step will be manually hacking the package database )
<Clarrisa_2008> that game me a dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove courier-authlib which isn't installed
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: that's all?
<Clarrisa_2008> then I tried aptitude -f install.... it said it was to remove 2 and 1 not upgraded, instead of remove 3 and 1 not upgraded.  seems we are getting closer mabye
<TheSheep> :)
<Clarrisa_2008> whenever I do the aptitude -f install.  it seems to hang at REmoving Courier-base...   then I hit enter and it gives me the bash prompt
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: how about apt-get ?
<Clarrisa_2008> it also says that I shoudl run dpkg --congiure -a again
<TheSheep> ah
<Clarrisa_2008> when I did dpkg --configure -a again, this time it just gave me the bash prompt
<Clarrisa_2008> as if nothing happened
<Clarrisa_2008> crud, I have a : prompt... I must have done something to put me in a man page or something
<Clarrisa_2008> when I click on the window i get a message HELP --press return for more, or q when done...
<Clarrisa_2008> Q puts the word ESC at the bottom of the screen
<TheSheep> lowercase q...
<TheSheep> or :q
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, it's back to the "Removing Courier-base ...  the cursor is below that line... nothing happending
<Clarrisa_2008> it says a couple of lines above... Package is ina  avery bad inconsisten state - you should resintall it before attempting a removal.
<Clarrisa_2008> terminate called after throwing an instance of std::logic_error  What(): basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid... aborted.  then I get the removing Courier-base ... with the cursor, no bash
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: maybe you should edit /etc/apt/sources.list back to dapper, do 'apt-get update' to fecth the old package list, reinstall that package, then edit sources.list again and do update again and proceed?
<Clarrisa_2008> that sounds scary
<Clarrisa_2008> the server is actually running right now, at least sort of...   should we try a reboot first?
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: it's not windows, reboot won't help and may be worse -- better fix things while the server is still running] 
<Clarrisa_2008> hmm
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace every 'edgy' with 'dapper'
<Clarrisa_2008> will this just allow me to go back to dapper and stay that way or are there other things that will be screwed up if I stay at dapper?
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: your system is about 50% dapper and 50% edgy now
<Clarrisa_2008> lol
<Clarrisa_2008> super
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: the packages from edgy won't be "downgraded" to dapper
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: it's easier to go to edgy at this point
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, all replaced to dapper
<Clarrisa_2008> now what
<TheSheep> 'apt-get update'
<Clarrisa_2008> it's flying thorugh a bunch of stuff of course
<TheSheep> it loads the package list for dapper
<Clarrisa_2008> but how are we going to get rid of the stupid courier-auth or whatever
<Clarrisa_2008> it's done
<Clarrisa_2008> do I : apt-get upgrade
<Clarrisa_2008> or do we kill the courier thing somehow first
<TheSheep> apt-get install --reinstall courier-authdaemon
<Clarrisa_2008> returns more info on dependancies.... and to" try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution)"
<Clarrisa_2008> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Clarrisa_2008>   courier-base: Depends: courier-authlib but it is not installable
<Clarrisa_2008>                 Depends: courier-authlib-userdb but it is not installable
<Clarrisa_2008> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<TheSheep> why are they not installable? :/
<Clarrisa_2008> no clue
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: maybe edit the sources.list and have both sets of packages (for dapper and for edgy) available at the same time?
<Clarrisa_2008> it's actually giving me the same messages as before
<Clarrisa_2008> how do I do that?
<Clarrisa_2008> I tried the apt-get -f install and it hands on removing courier basss ... again
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: just copy the lines and change the 'dapper' to 'edgy' in half of them
<Clarrisa_2008> Reading package lists... Done
<Clarrisa_2008> Building dependency tree... Done
<Clarrisa_2008> Correcting dependencies... Done
<Clarrisa_2008> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Clarrisa_2008>   courier-base courier-authdaemon
<Clarrisa_2008> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Clarrisa_2008> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Clarrisa_2008>   courier-authdaemon courier-base
<Clarrisa_2008> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Clarrisa_2008> 2 not fully installed or removed.
<Clarrisa_2008> Need to get 0B of archives.
<Clarrisa_2008> After unpacking 696kB disk space will be freed.
<Clarrisa_2008> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<Clarrisa_2008> dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--remove):
<Clarrisa_2008>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Clarrisa_2008>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Clarrisa_2008> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<Clarrisa_2008>   what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<Clarrisa_2008> Aborted
<Clarrisa_2008> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt# (Reading database ... 25802 files and directories currently installed.)
<Clarrisa_2008> Removing courier-base ...
<Clarrisa_2008> see the autoremove above?
<Clarrisa_2008> what does that mean
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: the new apt-get (the one in edgy) can detect when a package was only needed by other package, and remove it when it's no longer needed
<Clarrisa_2008> it's just taking me in the same stupid loop... use apt-get -f install.... then trys to remove then hangs
<Clarrisa_2008> I"m not exactly sure how to copy the lines as you said, but I can give it a try.
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: I think there should be some parameter for dpkg to force removing of that package
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: it seems we won't make any progress until we get rid of that broken package
<Clarrisa_2008> what about the following force options of kpkg: remove-reinstreq [!]    Remove packages which require installation
<Clarrisa_2008>   remove-essential [!]    Remove an essential package
<TheSheep> you need --force-remove-reinstreq
<TheSheep> ah, you found it too :)
<TheSheep> dpkg has the same
<Clarrisa_2008> so the full command should be?
<TheSheep> dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq courier-authdaemon
<TheSheep> or even 'dpkg --configure -a --force-remove-reinstreq'
<Clarrisa_2008> when I type that, it just gets me bash prompt nothing seems to happen
<Clarrisa_2008> I tried the apt-get -f install and it hands on removing courier basss ... again
<Clarrisa_2008> it's like an endless loop
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: you can try editing /var/lib/dpkg/state and remove these courier packages from there
<Clarrisa_2008> root@ubuntu:/var/lib/dpkg# ls state
<Clarrisa_2008> ls: state: No such file or directory
<Clarrisa_2008> root@ubuntu:/var/lib/dpkg# ls
<Clarrisa_2008> alternatives   cmethopt        info     parts             status
<Clarrisa_2008> available      diversions      lock     statoverride      status-old
<Clarrisa_2008> available-old  diversions-old  methods  statoverride-old  updates
<Clarrisa_2008> that is what I have in my dpkg folder
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: status, sorry
<Clarrisa_2008> oh ok
<Clarrisa_2008> this is a long file
<Clarrisa_2008> do I search for something
<TheSheep> courier
<Clarrisa_2008> Package: courier-authdaemon
<Clarrisa_2008> Status: deinstall reinstreq half-configured
<Clarrisa_2008> Priority: optional
<Clarrisa_2008> Section: mail
<Clarrisa_2008> Installed-Size: 196
<Clarrisa_2008> Maintainer: Stefan Hornburg (Racke) <racke@linuxia.de>
<Clarrisa_2008> Architecture: i386
<Clarrisa_2008> Source: courier
<Clarrisa_2008> Version: 0.47-13ubuntu5.1
<Clarrisa_2008> Config-Version: 0.47-13ubuntu5.1
<Clarrisa_2008> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libgdbm3, libpam0g (>= 0.76), courier-base (>= 0.4$
<Clarrisa_2008> Conffiles:
<Clarrisa_2008>  /etc/init.d/courier-authdaemon a78447b8d73f1fcb1f700b1a1fe700f6
<TheSheep> ok, ok
<Clarrisa_2008>  /etc/courier/authdaemonrc 3266814e077a05b5664578b06b5ca039
<Clarrisa_2008> Description: Courier Mail Server - Authentication daemon
<Clarrisa_2008>  This package contains the authentication daemon for the
<TheSheep> change the status line
<Clarrisa_2008>  Courier Mail Server.
<TheSheep> to 'purge ok not-installed'
<Clarrisa_2008> there is also a huge chunk for courier-imap
<TheSheep> lets try to limit our hacking to that one single package for now
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, I made a backup first of the status file.  then made the change you suggest
<Clarrisa_2008> anything else?
<TheSheep> lets try it now
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: it should think the package is uninstalled now
<Clarrisa_2008> try what?  I forgot which command we are going to do next
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: that will leave you with some files lying around, but you can remove them manually later
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: spkg --configure -a
<TheSheep> dpkg
<TheSheep> sorry
<Clarrisa_2008> I don't even care about extra orphan files as long as I can get this upgrade to finish
<Clarrisa_2008>  dpkg --configure -a
<Clarrisa_2008> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 984 package `courier-authdaemon':
<Clarrisa_2008>  Configured-Version for package with inappropriate Status
<Clarrisa_2008> root@ubuntu:/var/lib/dpkg#
<TheSheep> :\
<TheSheep> not so easy to cheat :/
<Clarrisa_2008> apparently it feels your status is "inappropriate" :)
<Clarrisa_2008> this is what cracks me up that people say about linux "oh, but it's so EASY, everything is in TEXT files!!!"   they don't mention that they are 10,000 text files and that they are all extremely cryptic lol
<Clarrisa_2008> what next?
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: not really, at least you can try to do something, with binaries you'd be just stuck
<Clarrisa_2008> do I restore the copy of status?
<Clarrisa_2008> true
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: ok, restore that backup, lets try something else
<Clarrisa_2008> ok done
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: how does /var/lib/dpkg/info/courier-authdaemon.postinst look?
<TheSheep> sorry, .postrm
<TheSheep> and .prerm
<Clarrisa_2008> if [ "$1" = "purge" ] ; then
<Clarrisa_2008>         # remove runtime files
<Clarrisa_2008>         rm -rf /var/run/courier/authdaemon
<Clarrisa_2008> fi
<Clarrisa_2008> # Automatically added by dh_installinit
<Clarrisa_2008> if [ "$1" = "purge" ]  ; then
<Clarrisa_2008>         update-rc.d courier-authdaemon remove >/dev/null || exit $?
<Clarrisa_2008> fi
<Clarrisa_2008> # End automatically added section
<Clarrisa_2008> that's it
<TheSheep> haha
<Clarrisa_2008> ?
<TheSheep> is your /dev/null still read-only?
<Clarrisa_2008> uh, not sure... how do I check
<TheSheep> try 'echo hello > /dev/null'
<Clarrisa_2008> returns nothing...prompt
<TheSheep> so it works
<Clarrisa_2008> what does?
<TheSheep> well, /dev/null is a dummy, "blackhole" file
<Clarrisa_2008> oh ok
<TheSheep> you can throw anything into it and it will just disappear
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<TheSheep>  > redirects output of a program
<TheSheep> echo just outputs whatever you tell it
<Clarrisa_2008> cool
<TheSheep> 'echo hello' just prints 'hello'
<Clarrisa_2008> oh ok
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: put a '#' at the beginning of the line starting with 'update-rc.d'
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<TheSheep> that comments it out
<TheSheep> and try the 'dpkg --configure -a' now
<feliciano> hi there... Why the firefox font dont change whne I change de xfce fonts??
<TheSheep> feliciano: firefox has its own font settings
<TheSheep> feliciano: yes, it's stupid, agreed
<feliciano> and... where can I change it?? I try whit some content parameters.. but not change
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, I changed it
<Clarrisa_2008> then ran the dpkg --configure -a.... it just took me back to the prompt
<TheSheep> feliciano: edit->preferences->content->fonts&colors->advanced
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: then try apt-get -f install
<feliciano> TheSheep... which one is the menu font??
<Clarrisa_2008> i tmay be giving me the same message it says 2 to remove and 1 not upgraded.... 2 not fullinstalled or removed.  continue...? I say yes
<TheSheep> feliciano: ah, no, that one should be taken from the system
<Clarrisa_2008> dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--remove):
<Clarrisa_2008>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Clarrisa_2008>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Clarrisa_2008> (Reading database ... terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<Clarrisa_2008>   what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<Clarrisa_2008> Aborted
<Clarrisa_2008> root@ubuntu:/var/lib/dpkg/info# 25802 files and directories currently installed.)
<feliciano> TheSheep... that was my question
<Clarrisa_2008> Removing courier-base ...
<feliciano> TheSheep... :p
<feliciano> TheSheep... I change to dejavou the system font... but firefox dont change it
<TheSheep> feliciano: probably firefox has a different dpi set than the rest of your system, so the fonts are of different size...
<TheSheep> feliciano: or is the font face wrong too?
<feliciano> TheSheep... the font is wrong
<TheSheep> feliciano: you might want to try to rename or remove the whole .mozilla/firefox directory and let the firefox take the defaults from the system
<feliciano> TheSheep... if I delete that folder... firefox going to create again??
<TheSheep> feliciano: yes, but you will lose the current settings
<TheSheep> feliciano: and bookmarks
<feliciano> mmm
<feliciano> ok, I'm going to save the bookmarks
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: I give up, you might want to ask on #ubuntu -- your problem is not xubuntu specific, so they should be able to help you better
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, I don't blame you
<feliciano> TheSheep... It didn't works
<Clarrisa_2008> you got me Much farther than I was before.
<Clarrisa_2008> at least I can login
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: you can check here later too -- there will be more people
<Clarrisa_2008> but should my breezy's be replaced with edgy's?
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: wasn't it dapper?
<Clarrisa_2008> yes,
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: generally, ubuntu only supports upgrading one version at a time
<Clarrisa_2008> what am I running now?
<Clarrisa_2008> edgy or dapper?
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: part of one and part of the other
<Clarrisa_2008> yikes
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: don't worry, they are pretty much replaceable
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: but it would be good to have it fixed in the long run
<Clarrisa_2008> true
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: you might try another thing
<Clarrisa_2008> what's wierd is that I can go to my home pages, and run my wordpress blogs, etc... looks like wordpress and mysql and php are working fine
<Clarrisa_2008> yes?
<Clarrisa_2008> what is that
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: check the exact version of your courier-authdaemon (using apt-cache policy), go to http://packages.ubuntu.com, download the .deb for it, and try reinstalling it form that deb witj dpkg -i --reinstall
<TheSheep> that might fix it
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, tomorrow I'll try that
<Clarrisa_2008> thanks again for all of your help!!!
<Clarrisa_2008> you rick
<Clarrisa_2008> you rock
<Clarrisa_2008> and you are very patient
<Clarrisa_2008> go to sleep
<TheSheep> Clarrisa_2008: hehe, thanks, good luck
<Clarrisa_2008> if you think of anything else, send me an email at sandy@lssinc.us
<feliciano> firefox dont take the system font
<TheSheep> feliciano: you might want to ask at #ubuntu, maybe they will know
<feliciano> TheSheep... I found this problem just with some fonts
<feliciano> TheSheep... may be the ttf have some kind of problem
<TheSheep> feliciano: this is feisty?
<feliciano> yepis
<TheSheep> feliciano: well, then...
<TheSheep> !bugs | feliciano
<ubotu> feliciano: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<feliciano> do you think this was a bug??
<feliciano> TheSheep
<TheSheep> feliciano: it is obviously a bug, but it's hard to tell whether it's firefox, fonts, font handling, or just the default configuration
<feliciano> And I think if this is a bug of firefox
<feliciano> not of ubuntu
<TheSheep> feliciano: we gather all bugs there and then let the developers know
<TheSheep> feliciano: we say that the bugs are "forwarded upstream"
<feliciano> ok... I search if anyone write it yet
<TheSheep> you may even find a solution :)
<feliciano> then i write the bug... thanks TheSheep
<darwin81> Why does the default Xubuntu install have to look like GNOME?
<Myrtti> default xubuntu install looks like ubuntu
<Myrtti> not even ubuntu looks like gnome
<darwin81> Well I never used GNOME outside of Ubuntu, but the screenshot on the GNOME official website looks a lot like the setup of Ubuntu: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.18/notes/C/
<darwin81> Myrtti: Well I never used GNOME outside of Ubuntu, but the screenshot on the GNOME official website looks a lot like the setup of Ubuntu: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.18/notes/C/
<sigmamu188> is there any way to make the shutdown command with out using sudo
<sigmamu188> can i change the privileges of the command
<sigmamu188> so that i dont have to type a password when i type it
<sigmamu188> '
<biouser_> I have lost my panels and rebooting doesn't bring them back
<biouser_> hello
<biouser_> I have lost my panels and rebooting doesn't bring them back
<biouser_> I have lost my panels and rebooting doesn't bring them back
<biouser_> !panel
<grazie> biouser_: don't keep repeating yourself...folks answer as soon as they can
<grazie> biouser_: hit alt+f2 and enter "xfce4-panel"
<biouser_> more people had joined
<biouser_> sorry
<biouser_> that did the trick
<biouser_> grazie, now I can just save this session and they will be back on boot?
<biouser_> grazie, thanks
<biouser_> Ron Paul 2008, please.
<darwin81> Does anyone else think that the new release of Xubuntu is more bloated?
<darwin81> Does anyone else think that the new release of Xubuntu is more bloated?
<Boje> moinsen
<Noiano> hello
<Catoptromancy> intersting
<Catoptromancy> cant drap and drop files anymore
<Catoptromancy> with read and write acces
<Catoptromancy> on both
<Catoptromancy> even more interesting
<Catoptromancy> didnt really do anything except close thunar and reopen
<Catoptromancy> now it works
<Catoptromancy> heh
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i've just installed a sound card, and when i booted up my PC and got to the desktop, the 'task bar (one w/the start menu in xfce)' didn't show up. its not there and i don't know how to get it back
<CoRnJuLiOx> any ideas?
<CoRnJuLiOx> i'm on xubuntu 6.06
<Catoptromancy> you have at least 1 panel?
<CoRnJuLiOx> Catoptromancy: no.
<CoRnJuLiOx> nothing. just a desktop
<Catoptromancy> does right click bring up a menu?
<CoRnJuLiOx> i can get the start menu thing by right clicking, but i need the rest of the bar too
<Catoptromancy> try mouse your mouse off screen
<Catoptromancy> maybe it changed resolutions
<Catoptromancy> and you cant see panels
<CoRnJuLiOx> Catoptromancy: doesn't look like it changed resolutions, my mouse doesn't go off screen
<Catoptromancy> when it happened to me I held mouse at edge of screen and it scrolled over
<Catoptromancy> there should be a panel option in settings
<CoRnJuLiOx> Catoptromancy: nope, its the right resolution. i changed resolutions just to be sure.
<CoRnJuLiOx> nope
<Catoptromancy> there isnt a panel option
<CoRnJuLiOx> no panel options in setting
<Catoptromancy> but there "should" be one
<Catoptromancy> heh
<CoRnJuLiOx> there isn't.
<Catoptromancy> a few people had this problem in here
<CoRnJuLiOx> is there a console command to bring it up?
<Catoptromancy> i think it should be added in next version
<CoRnJuLiOx> ah, its in the settings manager
<CoRnJuLiOx> but clicking on it does nothing
<Catoptromancy> panel options?
<CoRnJuLiOx> yeah
<CoRnJuLiOx> its between orage and preferred applications.
<Catoptromancy> im in feisty so menu is a bit different
<CoRnJuLiOx> i just downloaded the feisty iso.
<Catoptromancy> leave CD in drive and use update manger to install
<CoRnJuLiOx> whats the console command to bring up the xfce settings manager
<CoRnJuLiOx> i'm saving the CD for my new HD.
<Catoptromancy> setting manager all in the right click
<CoRnJuLiOx> yeah, but clicking on 'panel' doesn't do anything
<Catoptromancy> well no idea other than update
<CoRnJuLiOx> i'm hoping to get some output.
<Catoptromancy> someone will know in here eventually
<Catoptromancy> 6 in the morn pretty slow
<Catoptromancy> heh
<CoRnJuLiOx> holy hell
<CoRnJuLiOx> xfce4-panel fixed it.
<Catoptromancy> in terminal?
<CoRnJuLiOx> yeah
<Catoptromancy> cool
<CoRnJuLiOx> i'll remember that.
<CoRnJuLiOx> 'when your task bar doesn't appear, try running 'xfce4-panel' in console'
<CoRnJuLiOx> :-)
<Catoptromancy> good guess
<CoRnJuLiOx> thanks for the help
<grazie> CoRnJuLiOx: glad you're now sort. losing panels was a common problem on edgy. looks like is still happens on feisty quite often. at least you've learnt how to fix it :)
<grazie> sorted*
<CoRnJuLiOx> grazie: i'm on dapper.
<CoRnJuLiOx> i'm about to burn the feisty iso. edgy doesn't work on me becuase i have a VIA board, and i can't boot it even w/the acpi=force/off option.
<grazie> CoRnJuLiOx: sorry missed that...looks like it was a problem on dapper too then
<CoRnJuLiOx> grazie: eh. closing the terminal i started it from kills the panel too. is there a config file that i can add xfce4-panel to so i'tll automatically start whenever i log in?
<CoRnJuLiOx> i know theres something like that, i just don't know where it is.
<grazie> CoRnJuLiOx: yeah that's because your running it in forground. Use "xfce4-panel &" in the terminal or use alt+f2 rather than terminal
<grazie> CoRnJuLiOx: the & puts the process into background
<CoRnJuLiOx> grazie: ok, thanks
<CoRnJuLiOx> will the & shove anything i enter into teh background?\
<Catoptromancy> interesting must ttry this $ thing
<CoRnJuLiOx> i still lose it when i close the terminal
<Catoptromancy> very cool
<Catoptromancy> heh 1 program I always have running I needed the terminal open for, just put an & and the of the shell
<Catoptromancy> CoRnJuLiOx, I guess you could me a shell for it
<Catoptromancy> make a
<Catoptromancy> not sure how to have it auto start
<Catoptromancy> put an & at end of script
<grazie> CoRnJuLiOx: that shouldn't happen....did you try the alt+f2 method?
<CoRnJuLiOx> grazie: alt+f2 does nothing
<grazie> CoRnJuLiOx: erm...maybe not supported on dapper...I don't know for sure
<CoRnJuLiOx> ctrl+alt+f2 brings me to something like a terminal, but it says 'tty' at the top.
<grazie> CoRnJuLiOx: that's  a virtual console...works for f1 to f6 as well. use ctrl+alt+f7 to return to desktop
<CoRnJuLiOx> if i were to upgrade using the xubuntu cd, would i need any extra space on my HD (i don't have much left)
<Catoptromancy> CoRnJuLiOx, how much space left?
<kumamoto> CoRnJuLiOx: yeah but don't know how much space is needed I would say a 1or2GB to be on the safe side
<CoRnJuLiOx> Catoptromancy: less than 1 GB left
<CoRnJuLiOx> :-/
<CoRnJuLiOx> 30GB drives just don't cut it.
<Catoptromancy> I guess you could make a CD and backup some files, then erase them, update
<Catoptromancy> and see how much space there is to put them back
<Catoptromancy> heh I have 40gbs of MP3s on DVDs
<Catoptromancy> they just dont fit
<Catoptromancy> on a HD
<Catoptromancy> make sure to keep double space for a CD burn
<Catoptromancy> 600mb left only make a 300 mb cd
<kumamoto> CoRnJuLiOx: go buy a new drive they are now cheap 250GB below $100
<CoRnJuLiOx> kumamoto: yeah, i'm waiting on a new drive
<CoRnJuLiOx> 160 GB
<CoRnJuLiOx> w00t.
<kumamoto> nice
<kumamoto> anyone running any dev software in xubuntu like say bluefish?
<kalikiana_> kumamoto, I am running glade2 and scite for development, if that helps.
<asmith42a> What is the command to open an xcfe terminal?
<kalikiana_> asmith42a, Just 'Terminal'.
<kalikiana_> Or start it from Applications->System->Terminal.
<Merchelo> apital t
<asmith42a> I thought so, but that didn't work. Ubotu says xfce4-terminal. I'll try that
<asmith42a> That worked.
<asmith42a> Thanks.
<asmith42a> I was putting a launcher in the panel and needed the command.
<kumamoto> kalikiana_: can u access say a file at a given url
<kumamoto> am using scite too but don't want to upload and download files all the time want do devs in realtime
<kalikiana_> kumamoto, What you want sounds like a wish which is technically impossible. Use svn or something similar.
<xjkx> sudo apt-get install w32codecs isnt working
<xjkx> !w32codecs
<xjkx> !codecs
<kalikiana_> !mp3
<kalikiana_> xjkx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278
<xjkx> i play mp3 :P
<xjkx> but i dont play good videos
<xjkx> some~
<xjkx> -reads-
<kalikiana_> !restricted
<kalikiana_> !seveas
<xjkx> compilation :<
<kalikiana_> Hm...
<xjkx> apt-get should work =D
<kalikiana_> xjkx, You need a repository with the package, it's not in the official repos. ;)
* kalikiana_ waves at somerville32 
<kalikiana_> Well, bbl. Good luck xjkx.
<somerville32> kalikiana_ :)
<xjkx> thanks
<hyper_ch> hiho
<jadhg> hi
<jadhg> so, if a person wanted to have power management on a laptop for, I don't know, maybe not have it suspend on closing, what would be the XFCE equivalent?
<jadhg> welcome
<jadhg> btw, aside from an applet, one way to do what I was looking for above is to edit /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn and remove the script action= talks about
<jadhg> but I was hoping for something more gui for the rest of the userbase
<mikey-x> does the latest xubuntu release come packed with beryl working out of the box?
<somerville32> No.
<mikey-x> hmm
<mikey-x> but regular ubuntu does?
<mikey-x> is that desktop environment specific ?
<jadhg> well the most support for it has been written in gnome and kde
<jadhg> and the window decorators I know of are for gnome
<Jester45> mikey-x: ubuntu has compiz not beryl
<jadhg> so it might conflict with some items in xubuntu
<ZenDJiNN> somerville32, it doesn't take a lot to get ot working in xubuntu, although it's still a bit flaky. :)
<Jester45> mikey-x: compiz is stabler but has some gnome parts so its not going to be in xubuntu or kubuntu becuase they are not gnome
<jadhg> oh hey, i'll ask once more and then stop, is there a gui power management "thing" for xubuntu?
<mikey-x> oh ok
<Jester45> its pretty easy to get beryl working if you have open source direct rendering support
<Jester45> run "sudo glxinfo| grep rendering" and if you get a yes then you should just install beryl and it will be ready (install beryl manager also its lots of help)
<Jester45> can you theme gtk1?
<Rynux91> >_>
<Rynux91> <_<
<Rynux91> anyone here that is actually here and possibly help me with a puzzling problem?
<hyper_ch> !question | Rynux91
<Rynux91> everytime I try to open Terminal to some some stuff...the desktop crashes...
<Rynux91> to do some stuff*
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: don't open the terminal then
<Rynux91> but I need the terminal to install java...or automatix...
<hyper_ch> you don't need automatix
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: what does syslog say?
<Rynux91> where is the syslog on Xubuntu?...I'm a newbie here
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: /var/log/syslog
<Rynux91> hmm
<Rynux91> ok..
<Rynux91> it says...
<hyper_ch> !restricted
<Rynux91> May 25 14:23:48 ryan-linux gconfd (ryan-4803): Received signal 15, shutting down cleanly
<hyper_ch> there's more in syslog I tend to think
<Rynux91> May 25 14:23:48 ryan-linux gconfd (ryan-4803): Exiting
<Rynux91> May 25 14:23:48 ryan-linux gdm[4461] : gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<Rynux91> 24:08 ryan-linux gconfd (ryan-5684): starting (version 2.18.0.1), pid 5684 user 'ryan'
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: something has messed up your x-server it seems
<Rynux91> 24:08 ryan-linux gconfd (ryan-5684): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0
<Rynux91> hmm
<Rynux91> any way to fix it?
<abd> men , how can I know PC on network (as " net view on win32)
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: I have no real clue what the problem is
<Rynux91> hmm
<hyper_ch> what does this return:  sudo ls -al /etc/gconf/xml*
<Rynux91> -.-''
<hyper_ch> sorry
<hyper_ch> what does this return:  sudo ls -al /etc/gconf/gconf*
<Rynux91> how do I do that in terminal...if terminal crashes the desktop everytime I run it?
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: try booting in safe mode
<abd> men , how can I know PC on network (as " net view" on win32)........
<Rynux91> explain how to boot in safe mode (still a newbie)
<hyper_ch> well, safe mode is one of the options when you restart your computer
<Rynux91> I'm assuming a press Esc...
<Rynux91> I*
<hyper_ch> you need to reboot
<Rynux91> ok
<Rynux91> bbl then
<abd> hey geeks , how can I know PC on network (as "net view" on win32)........
<hyper_ch> abd: what do you mean?
<abd> on win32 "net view " tell me how is on the LAN --> what we do in linux ?
<abd> who*
<hyper_ch> I know who on my lan is
<Rynux91> I think I mistyped the command >_<
<hyper_ch> abd: open synaptic or adept and search for net, network or stuff like that
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: sudo ls -al /etc/gconf/gconf*
<Rynux91> ah
<Rynux91> I forgot the space inbetween -al and /etc
<abd> I'm asking if there's a command .. not softw!!
<Rynux91> bbl(again)
<hyper_ch> abd: maybe there is sw for it
<abd> no sw in bash
* vidd is trying to remove directories in CLI....what is the option to delete non-empty dir's?
<Jester45> -rf i think
<vidd> " invalid option -- r"
<Jester45> hi vidd :)
<vidd> hello Jester45
<Jester45> i tend not to look at the names first
<Jester45> -fd?
<hyper_ch> vidd: sudo rm -Rf /path/to/dir
<Jester45> aa
<Jester45> so close
<hyper_ch> ok, sudo may not be required... depending on the permissions
<vidd> thankya much hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> yw
<Jester45> hyper_ch: would you know how to take a screenshot with cli?
<vidd> ty Jester45 for your attempt =] 
<Jester45> so i can bind it to a button
<hyper_ch> Jester45: yes
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I found a tut on it... I'll pastebin it
<Jester45> :) i was close one little shift away
* vidd was doing rmdir....not rm
<vidd> 3 letters off
<hyper_ch> Jester45: imagemagick plus that script... http://phpfi.com/236927
<hyper_ch> now he left
<Jester45> sorry about that
<Jester45> beryl killed all my windows
<Rynux91> ok..
<hyper_ch> Jester45: imagemagick plus that script... http://phpfi.com/236927
<hyper_ch> Jester45: don't use beryl
<Jester45> why not
<Jester45> its fun
<Rynux91> it says...
<hyper_ch> cool... dell has notebooks with ubuntu:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454386
<hyper_ch> but it's US only so far I think
<Rynux91> /ect/gconf.xml.defaults:
<Rynux91> total 8
<Jester45> yea if i get a notebook i wanna get one of those
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: what about the rest? there should be more.. like the permissions
<Jester45> the only thing keeping from geting one then putting linux on it is compatiblity problems
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: that's why I posted:  sudo ls -al .....
<Rynux91> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 Apr 15 09:19 %gconf-tree.xml
<Rynux91> I'm copying it line by line..
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: it's ok
<Rynux91> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Apr 15 09:19 .
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: run this:   sudo chmod -R 0755/etc/gconf
<Rynux91> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 Apr 15 09:17 ..
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: run this:   sudo chmod -R 0755 /etc/gconf
<Rynux91> (blank line)
<hyper_ch> Jester45: got the script for making screenshots?
<Rynux91> /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory:
<Rynux91> total 8
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: did you run what I told you?
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: run this:   sudo chmod -R 0755 /etc/gconf
<Rynux91> I have to reboot to do that >_<
<hyper_ch> do that
<Rynux91> k
<Rynux91> away with me!
* hyper_ch pokes Jester45 on the nose
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> i got sidetracked
<Jester45> setting shortcut
<hyper_ch> Jester45: why shortcut? I thought you wanted it to run from cli=?
<Jester45> i do im making it a keyboard short cut
<Jester45> i dont want to have to open a program or click a panel button
<hyper_ch> Jester45: ah ok... well, I did the full screen associate with printscreen
<hyper_ch> Jester45: and windows only with shift-printscreen
<Jester45> k
<Rynux91> that command didn't do anything...
<Rynux91> unless I have a typo..
<Rynux91> could you show me that command again...
<Jester45> that script isnt commented out right
<hyper_ch> Rynux91:   sudo chmod -R 0755 /etc/gconf
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: well, it does something.... if you don't get any error message, then the command run fine
<Rynux91> oh
<Rynux91> ok
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: right now your permissions on the files are wrong and I set them correct again
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: so it may all be good now
<Rynux91> well..I was expecting a response or something...
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: try to run some cli command
<Rynux91> ok...did I misinterpret what you said?
<Jester45> it worked
<dobbbob> is there a program that will let me change the default power governors? i want to use powersave when running on battery
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: well, does it work now fine for you when you run something from the cli or is x-server still crashing?
<Rynux91> still crashing
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: hmmm, then I don't know... it seems your system has somewhat be bugged... the permissions of that folder were wrnog and I think more stuff is wrong on your cojmputer.... what you have done so far?
* Rynux91 gets out the chainsaw
<Rynux91> hmm
<Rynux91> this is a fresh install of Xubuntu...
<Rynux91> so far I haven't done anything...
<Rynux91> the computer was having issues with xp though...which is why I replaced it with this...
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: didn't you say something about automatix?
<unikon> Rynux91 you did the right thing
<unikon> installing Xubuntu that is
<Rynux91> I had Xubuntu on this PC before...
<zbrown> is there a way to get the Update-manager to run in the task bar when there are updates available?
<Rynux91> then I formatted the hard drive and installed this on the entire hard drive...
<Rynux91> I did say something about automatix...
<hyper_ch> zbrown: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rynux91> on the last install of Xubuntu...I used automatix to install Java...
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: hmmm, strange.... I thought maybe automatix has corrupted something...
<Rynux91> nope...
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: java can easily be installed
<Rynux91> this computer doesn't have anything installed that I have done...
<Rynux91> everything that's on here is from the install disk...
<zbrown> hyper_ch: I need it to be in gui mode for my dad
<zbrown> well actually i'll just ssetup a cron-job for it...
<Lectus> I think Java is available at Add/Remove programs... I might me wrong...
<hyper_ch> zbrown: sorry, didn't read right
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: I'd tend to think another clean install would probably be the best
<Rynux91> ok
<Rynux91> no worries :)
<Rynux91> thank goodness I don't use this computer for anything important :P
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: it's really strange that the permissions were not right
<Rynux91> so do you think I should burn a new CD?
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: I don't think it's cd related...
<Rynux91> hmm
<Rynux91> ok
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: otherwise it should have reported errors during installation
<Rynux91> ah
<Rynux91> ok
<Lectus> Rynux91, Why do you need automatix to install Java? Go to add/remove programs, select all available packages and search for Java
<Lectus> actually xubuntu makes it very easy to install programs =] 
<Rynux91> oh..
<Rynux91> that's easier then 6.06
<Rynux91> lol
<Lectus> yeah
<Lectus> 7.04 rulez
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: or use command line... you can where you can write your own installation script that will make a total reinstall quite painless
<Rynux91> I switched from 6.06 to 7.04...big change imo
<unikon> how so
<Rynux91> well...
<Rynux91> there is a trash bin..
<Lectus> yes... 7.04 even asks if want to install mp3 support libraries... in 6.06 it's needed to install it by hand
<Rynux91> the floppy drive and file system are on the desktop..
<Rynux91> the menu is differnt..
<Lectus> Rynux91: You can customized it to look how you want
<unikon> prefers a minimalist desktop
<Rynux91> I know...
<Rynux91> I love that
<Lectus> I'm using Aqua theme... it rox
<Rynux91> I'm still using the same theme...
<Rynux91> but I changed the panels a bit...
<hyper_ch> unikon: Rynux91: Lectus: here's my small install script... the first few packages need user feedback... the rest is auto-installed... I have /home on a seperate partiton - meaning I don't need ton configure the programs anymore...   http://phpfi.com/236933
<Rynux91> so how do you use the script? (still a newbie)
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: well, you will have to have the repositoires and then you just run it by:   sudo sh script.sh
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: But that is what I use.... for you it may be other things
<Lectus> I'm still newbie on Linux too.
<Lectus> hyper_ch: Thanks for the script. I'm learning a lot with it.
<Rynux91> well...I'm new to linux...so I currently have no methods to anything...
<hyper_ch> and I use aptitude because I want to have the recommended packages also...
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: if you are low on diskspace you would use apt-get instead of aptitude
<Rynux91> this computer has 40GB
<Lectus> python is also good for creating automation scripts
<hyper_ch> Lectus: this is all bash... very simple commands :)
<hyper_ch> Lectus: it just runs a set of commands that you can enter in the terminal also
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: I have almost 900GB
<Jester45> like a windows bat file... if you know about them
<Rynux91> wow lol
<hyper_ch> yes, good comparision Jester45
<Lectus> hyper_ch, really time saver. I'll create my own script so everytime I reinstall xubuntu I'll run it and get my programs back without the need for sitting down and typing every command.
<Rynux91> my personal computer has 160GB main drive and a 80GB backup drive devided in 2 and the second drive for a possible future in linux...
<hyper_ch> Lectus: just be sure to backup the sources.list and appropriate files
<Lectus> Xubuntu is by far the best distribution I've tried. I love having the same Ubuntu repos and still a light and fast desktop (XFCE) that looks beautiful! I'll never migrate to Vista! Xubuntu suits my needs! :D
<hyper_ch> Lectus: tried fluxbox yet?
<hyper_ch> as desktop
<Lectus> yes, but XFCE looks more beautiful
<Rynux91> I have a vista laptop...I would've used XP except Compaq wont let me get XP
<Rynux91> Vista is pretty differnt then XP
<Jester45> thats one thing i hate about MS, they will not let you keep their semi good versions
<Lectus> Vista is too bloated
<Jester45> and they force bad ones at you
<Rynux91> but vista is as compatible as Xubuntu running wine when it comes to running programs :(
<Lectus> I'm dual booting XP, but as soon as they stop supporting it I'll use only Linux (more especifically Ubuntu and it's friends).
<Rynux91> I used to dual boot XP...
<Lectus> I'll stopping upgrading my machine just for running the newer but not more secure windows version
<Rynux91> but it became as unstable as a drunk guy on a unicycle going across a power line...
<Lectus> My XP is very messy. I don't even boot it anymore except for games
<hyper_ch> well, I wouldn't worry so much about vista being bloated but more about what the NSA has to do with Vista
<Jester45> im like you Lectus
<Jester45> vista is helping fix bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Lectus> Xubuntu looks so much more organized. I don't have unused DLLs on my system anymore, thanks to the excelent package managing
<hyper_ch> I just wonder how any company/government/lawyer/.... can use windoze... they can't know what is being reported to the NSA
<Rynux91> most of the computers except this one run Windows..
<Rynux91> mostly because I can't find a reason to switch what works...
<Rynux91> I only switch when Windows doesn't work..
<Lectus> I'm actually running Linux for learning and trrying programming here (too much windows programming gets boring). I'm day by day trying to get people in my home to use linux, so one day I can safely uninstall Windows and do my gaming on a PS3 with the money I saved from Windows. :D
<Rynux91> the computer sitting next to this one runs windows...is only a year older then this one and runs windows fine...this one became so unstable...windows kept crashing everytime I opened more then 3 apps...
<hyper_ch> Lectus: don't try to persuade them too hard... they could be disappointed if they try and some stuff doesn't run out of the box
<hyper_ch> Lectus: I rather make such comments as: "oh viruses? I don't have to worry about them anymore"
<Jester45> or get everything working first then show them
<Rynux91> I'm not pushing anyone to use linux...just explaining it...
<hyper_ch> Lectus: or "gee your personal firewall is hogging down the system"
<hyper_ch> Lectus: "I haven't had any BSOD for years...."
<Rynux91> honestly...I want a mac with bootcamp...
<Lectus> yes... my sister is really impressed on how programs load so much faster on xubuntu than winxp
<Rynux91> I convert all old unstable machines to linux...
<Jester45> hyper_ch: how about "O wow so you have to manualy update your programs" or "tell me again why you have 2 firewalls"
<hyper_ch> the thing my mom likes is that it's very easy to get programs
<Rynux91> although if all my family switched to linux...I'd be less needed...and lose money :S
<Rynux91> or I'll still be needed...just for differnt reasons..
<hyper_ch> well, my mom hardly calls me anymore since she has been accustomed to linux
<Rynux91> currently...I help my family with thier computers with common windows problems...or switching from a old computer to a new one..
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: actually you could charge them if everything is running fine with their computers... something like an uptime guarantee instead of a downtime one :)
<Lectus> I think most newbie windows users won't use Linux because they are educated to think "Windows is the computer and IE is the internet". They doesn't know what an OS is. They think Windows is part of the computer. So Linux looks very hackish and unprofession. This is the hard part of migrating newbie windows users to linux.
<Rynux91> nah...
<Jester45> you could always make a remote x session and do stuff for them from your computer :) while they still can work
<Rynux91> my friend thought linux was a virus...
<Lectus> LOL
<Rynux91> so he thought I was some sort of hacker when I told him I play with linux...
<hyper_ch> well, linux does fit some specifics of a virus more than windows does
<hyper_ch> virii are small
<hyper_ch> they are efficient programmed
<hyper_ch> they work
<Jester45> user base is growing
<Lectus> this is very common thought. Newbie people look at Windows and think it's the only true OS, because it comes already installed. All other OS are hacker thing and should not be touched.
<Rynux91> one issue I have with linux is there are so many distros...
<Rynux91> it's as confusing as picking a version of windows vista... :S
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: that's just your brainwashed windows thinking
<Rynux91> only it's alot cheaper :P
<Lectus> yes... I installed too much distros
<hyper_ch> m$ fucked up to have relesed so many versions of vista
<Jester45> Rynux91: you have to look at it positivly, wide range of choices
<Lectus> and still can't decide
* hyper_ch just sticks with debian-tree
<Jester45> just make a extra partition and have fun
<Lectus> the choices are good, but every distro has good and bad things which makes it hard to decide
<Rynux91> well...the advantage I'll admit is the fact I can burn myself a disk of a distro to try it out...and not worry about cost...and installing linux is rediculously easy...
<Rynux91> when I first installed xubuntu...I whent..."wait...that's it?"
<Lectus> I think xubuntu is great balance of usability, lightness and good-looking. That's why I use it.
<Rynux91> thankfully I've never had to install windows from scratch...
<Jester45> i tried about 10 but i came back to xubuntu ubuntu was close but not customiable and kubuntu was to bloated, debian was hard to get working and was a mixture of kde and gnome stuff
<Rynux91> I've had the disks that emachines gives out...
<Jester45> gentoo just takes to long
<Rynux91> I'd love to try fedora core but it has too many disks...
<Jester45> get a dvd or a few :0
<Lectus> I'm waiting fedora 7 that will come in live CD
<Lectus> I prefer installable live CD distros
<Rynux91> most of the windows...now linux users(or half and half) run fedora core....
<Lectus> that's why I like ubuntu and its friends
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: what makes you think that moste linux userss run fc?
<Rynux91> the only thing I use linux for is for the most basic purposes...
<Rynux91> such as writing documents...
<Rynux91> checking my email..
<Lectus> Rynux91, on such poor machines you could try puppy linux that runs off CD, USB pen drive or HD. And it runs fully in RAM freeing up the CD drive.
<Jester45> dsl does that also
<Lectus> 90mb distro
<Rynux91> I tired Damn Small Linux...but the graphics were messed up...
<hyper_ch> Lectus: I use DSL
<Lectus> I prefer puppy over DSL
<Lectus> nicer default programs
<Jester45> dsl in a ram disc is fast
<Lectus> more customizable
<Rynux91> that and DSL didn't click with me the way Xubuntu does...
<Jester45> dsl is smaller
<Rynux91> true...
<Rynux91> I don't need too small though...
<Lectus> for desktop use I like Xubuntu better
<Lectus> but as portable distro Puppy or DSL or Slax are good
<Rynux91> just something for 1Ghz Celeron and 256MB of RAM
<Jester45> i have dsl on a usb drive and i use it at school
<hyper_ch> Jester45: same here.... DSL, OOo, ... that's what I used to write on my master thesis at uni
<Rynux91> kinda funny...
<Rynux91> I use alot of non microsoft programs on windows...
<Lectus> hyper_ch, did you try Puppy?
<Jester45> many programs are non ms
<Rynux91> mostly since I can't afford M$ Software
<hyper_ch> Lectus: nope
<hyper_ch> M doesn't have many programs
<Rynux91> although I do like windows live...I'll give them that...
<hyper_ch> they basically have three things
<hyper_ch> windows, windows server and office
<Rynux91> but I use portable apps most places I go...
<Lectus> hyper_ch, try it. I liked it better than DSL. And it can be remastered with 1 click and then selecting packages to remove or install, and then creating new ISO. I remastered Puppy with IceWM, nice themes and only the appz I need with very little linux knowledge.
<Rynux91> I have firefox portable, gaim portable, thunderbird portable, OO.o portable...
<Rynux91> sudoku portable :)
<hyper_ch> the only thing I added to dsl was OOo
<hyper_ch> but that's linux... it's about choices
<Rynux91> http://portableapps.com/
<Rynux91> I love my portable apps...
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: :)
<Rynux91> I use OO.o on my machine since I couldn't get word 2003 because I don't have a internet connection on my personal computer
<Rynux91> I use firefox on all the windows machines that have internet connections...
<Rynux91> I was going to use OO.o on my sister's machine...but her PSU is dead :S
<hyper_ch> OOo I had problems with Office for styling even a 15page scientific paper
<Rynux91> hmm
<hyper_ch> OOo is much better at consistent styling across the whole document
<Rynux91> I also use google docs and spreadsheets so I can transfer documents really quick...
<Lectus> yes google docs rulez... no need to install word procesor
<Lectus> processor*
<hyper_ch> haven't tried writing a doc on google yet
<hyper_ch> but I have some spreadsheets online... of course only non-confidential stuff
<Rynux91> hmm
<Rynux91> yeah...
<Rynux91> I don't honestly have anything confidential past counting how many pennies I have in the jar and each mint and year they were...
<hyper_ch> I do have confidential stuff
<Rynux91> I'd assume you would...you're problobly 20 years older then me...
<Rynux91> or at least 15...
<hyper_ch> dunno
<hyper_ch> older than 15
<Rynux91> hmm
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: did you reinstall already?
<Rynux91> not yet
<Rynux91> I reinstall tonight...
<Rynux91> problobly at 2am...
<hyper_ch> you're way behind ;)
<Rynux91> why do your colours keep changing?
<hyper_ch> because of a setting
<Jester45> it changes when he says your nam
<Jester45> e
<Rynux91> hmm
<Jester45> like
<Jester45> Rynux91: this
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: it's called highlighting
<Rynux91> oh
<Rynux91> ok
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: it alerts the other so he'll know he ha a new mesage
<Rynux91> useful...
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: this is especially nice when there's much talk in a channel so that you can follow it
<Rynux91> ok...question...
<hyper_ch> in *ubuntu it's good manner to highlight... in other channels it isnt
<Rynux91> ...
<Rynux91> wait
<Rynux91> nevermind..
<Rynux91> forgot :S
<hyper_ch> and you have tab completion... writ the first 2-3 letters of the name and then press TAB
<Rynux91> hyper_ch: like this?
<hyper_ch> Rynux91: yeppa
<Rynux91> ok
<Lectus> Does anyone know any free online storage service for backing up documents and such?
<Jester45> if there is more than 1 way after the first 2 or 3 then a list of names appear
<hyper_ch> and once you have highlighted, you can just press tab again for the next thing
<hyper_ch> you don't need to write the first 2-3 letters
<hyper_ch> Rynux91:
<hyper_ch> Rynux91:
<hyper_ch> Rynux91:
<Rynux91> oh...now I remember...
<Rynux91> are there any apps that can sync with a ipod?
<hyper_ch> !ipod
<Jester45> Lectus: i could let you store it on my ftp server
<hyper_ch> oh, ubotu doesn't work here
<Jester45> Rynux91: um yea
<Jester45> i have to remeber
<Rynux91> I have a video ipod...so...
<hyper_ch> Lectus: for  20.- you can already rent a full server
<Rynux91> I was looking around and one program was imcompatible with modern ipods...
<unikon> Any of you plan on buying one of the new Dells http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<hyper_ch> unikon: once they offer it in Switzerland
<unikon>  true
<Lectus> hyper_ch, how easy is it to install DSL to USB pen? I think I'll try it for a presentation at uni...
<hyper_ch> Lectus: hmm, the only problem I had was to have it format to fat32
<hyper_ch> tjat was an issue at first
<Lectus> but it seems my mp3 player is already FAT32
<Lectus> so, I just need to delete the contents and copy DSL files?
<hyper_ch> Lectus: I found a howto somehwer
<Rynux91> hmm
<Rynux91> I just remembered what I was going to ask about 29 minutes ago...
<Rynux91> I want to be able to run java apps I come across online...but I'm unsure which part I need
<hyper_ch> I sort of followd a smiliar guide:   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/02/all-in-one-usb-dsl
<hyper_ch> I remmeber... that hp-format tool didn't work through vmware....
<Lectus> Rynux91, install JRE from add/remove
<hyper_ch> so I had to fully use windows
<Lectus> hyper_ch, will DSL write to multi-section CD-R like Puppy does?
<hyper_ch> Lectus: I thought you wanted to put it on a usb stick?
<Lectus> hyper_ch, yes... but just asking
<hyper_ch> Lectus: dunno about cd
<Lectus> I'm trying DSL on qemu, it has a nice GUI for it's size
<Lectus> is it fluxbox you talked about?
<hyper_ch> yes it is
<jordan_> where can do i get the xubunutu desktop backgrounds?
<hyper_ch> jordan_: what do you mean?
<jordan_> i have gnome installed and I would like some of the xfce background wallpapers
<jordan_> any ideas?
<Catoptromancy> google images has alot
<hyper_ch> install xubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> copy them over
<hyper_ch> remove xubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> install xubutnu in a vm
<hyper_ch> get the wallpapers
<hyper_ch> delete that vm
<jordan_> thats a good idea
<jordan_> do you use xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> yes
<jordan_> do you know what folder they would be copied into?
<jordan_> if i install xubuntu-deskop?
<hyper_ch> in gnome you can select wallpapers from any folder
<hyper_ch> but i have no clue where they are stored for xubuntu
<jordan_> okay
<jordan_> thanks for the ideas
<jordan_> ill give em a try
<jordan_> i just get sick of the orange bg on gnome
<jordan_> and i like those xbunutu ones
<bitter> anyone using ppc?
<hyper_ch> why not using xubuntu?
<bitter> will i be able to dist upgrade to fiesty beta after installing 6.06?
<jordan_> im new to ubuntu and a friend (obviously bias) told me that ubuntu is further developed than xubuntu
<jordan_> or that it is more stable or something
<jordan_> any comments on that?
<hyper_ch> xfce is jut a different desktop that does not offer all gimmicks and modification stuff that gnome or kde does
<hyper_ch> it's more geared towards low-end machines
<jordan_> i have a core 2 duo e6400 so i dont think i need an os geared towards low end pcs
<jordan_> what is it missing?
<bitter> it's lightweight
<bitter> it uses xfce4
<Jester45> jordan_: they are at the same level gnome (ubuntu) is older but they still use the same core parts
<bitter> rather than gnome
<bitter> some people like a minimal system, so xubuntu is for them
<jordan_> hmm
<jordan_> i like the colors and things of xubuntu
<bitter> if you have ubuntu
<Jester45> jordan_: you might just like it better and have a few higher end machines but i put xubuntu on them becuase i like it better
<hyper_ch> jordan_: only because an os is geared towards low-end machines it doesn't mean you can't use it on a high end machine... I like the simplicity of xubuntu....
<maxamillion> jordan_: i am sitting infront of an athlon64 X2 4600+, 2gb ddr2 ram, xfx geforce 7900gtx, dual 21" hi-def lcd panel workstation and i run xubuntu because i like it better
<jordan_> what do you guys like about it better?
<maxamillion> jordan_: its geared to be lightweight, not feature-less
<jordan_> im not opposed to making the switch
<hyper_ch> jordan_: it looks nicer, is straight forward... has all the stuff i need...not bloated...
<Jester45> i like the interface and the mixutre of customization but simple
<hyper_ch> however I run quite a bit of KDE appz
<maxamillion> jordan_: for me, i like xfce better than gnome .... gnome is too automated and treats me like i'm an idiot, has too much going on ... i like things to be simple and easy to use ... which is what xfce gives me
<maxamillion> so i use it :)
<hyper_ch> in the end it's about choice... use what suits you most
<maxamillion> agreed
<jordan_> so if i install the xubuntu-desktop packet from the packet manager can i be using xubuntu just by changing my session at the login screen?
<hyper_ch> the only eye candy that I have is the wallpaper changer and transparency on windows
<hyper_ch> jordan_: exactely
<jordan_> well, i think im gonna give it a try
<hyper_ch> jordan_: be sure to isntall xubuntu with aptitude :   sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<bitter> hyper_ch: can i dist upgrade to the feisty beta rather than release?
<bitter> since it doesn't exist for ppc yet
<Jester45> jordan_: just as a note, you can use all the same programs from ubuntu in xubuntu
<maxamillion> jordan_: well, yes and no ... you will be using xubuntu-desktop but xubuntu actually runs faster off a fresh installation compared to a ubuntu+xubuntu-desktop ... but it sounds like your machine would make that small performance hit not even be noticable
<hyper_ch> bitter: dunno anything about ppc
<jordan_> whats the aptitude install do?
<hyper_ch> jordan_: and some of the default install appz will be different from a xubuntu install
<maxamillion> bitter: yes, the dist-upgrade will just upgrade to the current feisty repositories regaurdless of if its officially stable
<Jester45> aptiude is a smart package installer
<hyper_ch> jordan_: aptitude is a command line packager... it's better at handling meta-packages like xubuntu-desktop
<jordan_> okay
<maxamillion> jordan_: aptitude is god :)
<jordan_> thanks for all of your help
<jordan_> :)
<jordan_> lol
* maxamillion huggles aptitude
<jordan_> well, im gonna restart now
<jordan_> be back in a few
<maxamillion> jordan_: okies
<hyper_ch> jordan_: it takes a little while to download :)
<bitter> maxamillion: thanks. is the beta any good?
<maxamillion> bitter: not sure, i don't own a ppc machine
<bitter> any ppc people hang out in here?
<bitter> i've got etch installed on it, maybe i should just stick with that
<Jester45> or drapper
<hyper_ch> etch is a fine system
<maxamillion> bitter: not so many since the project lost official support
<maxamillion> bitter: not to be rude, but how experienced of a linux user are you?
<hyper_ch> bitter: if a distro runs for you then use that...
<bitter> maxamillion: actually pretty well
<bitter> maxamillion: i'm just lazy as hell
<jordan__> so, no im in xfce but i get an error when I try to open the window manager or window manager tweaks saying, "These settings cannot work with your current window manager"
<hyper_ch> jordan__: you have used KDE before?
<jordan__> ive seen it
<jordan__> tried it back with 6. something
<hyper_ch> I mean on what did you install xubuntu now?
<maxamillion> bitter: well, if you plan to move away from the *buntu world eventually you should try out debian ... its a little rough around the edges because its still geared towards the advanced crowd, but it has official powerpc support :)
<jordan__> but not for lnog
<bitter> maxamillion: i had gentoo on this machine before, and i just wanted something with some good binary packages
<jordan__> hyper_ch: i installed xubuntu-desktop.  I dont understand your question
<maxamillion> jordan__: can you open a terminal and type "ps aux | grep xfwm4" and tell me if that spits anything back at you?
<bitter> maxamillion: so, i got etch installed on it, and it's bare except for xfce4 and xorg
<maxamillion> bitter: well ubuntu is just a snapshot of the debian unstable repositories and then developed and modified from there, so the userspace experience for system management should be the same and packages are actually more stable in debian ;)
<jordan__> maxamillion: it came back with a bunch of numbers
<maxamillion> bitter: oh, you have etch installed?
<bitter> maxamillion: yes i have etch installed right now
<bitter> maxamillion: even boots
<maxamillion> bitter: yeah, you kinda have to modify everything from the ground up
<jordan__> jordan 15388 0.0  0.7  15364  8140  ?  S
<bitter> maxamillion: right
<maxamillion> jordan__: what does it say at the end of that line (might have wrapped to a new line)
<jordan__> grep xfwm4
<bitter> but that's probably less of a pain than installing xubuntu and upgrading, which has a nice default setup i think
<bitter> plus, debian actually supports ppc
<maxamillion> bitter: here are two screenshots, one from my home machine running xubuntu edgy and the other from my home machine running debian etch: http://swooh.kicks-ass.org/~adam/homeXubuntuEdgy.png .... http://swooh.kicks-ass.org/~adam/debianEtchXfce.png
<maxamillion> bitter: after all the modification i do, both look the same and act the same ... but debian is faster and more stable ;)
<maxamillion> jordan__: yeah, then that means you aren't running xfwm4
<jordan__> hmm...i installed xubuntu-desktop from synaptic, is that not right?
<maxamillion> jordan__: which is why the window manager tweaks won't work ... you are probably still running metacity from gnome (which is known to happen)
<bitter> yep, that's what i've got on my screen
<jordan__> hmm
<hyper_ch> jordan__: I told to use   sudo aptitude isntall xubuntu-desktop
<jordan__> i had already done it the other way
<jordan__> before u said that
<bitter> maxamillion: so i'll just tweak it a bit
<hyper_ch> jordan__: try it in the terminal
<maxamillion> jordan__: in that terminal do "sudo killall metacity" (this will make your desktop look goofy for a minute) and then do "xfwm4 &" and things should be better
<jordan__> so i removed the packet, then did it how u said to do it
<hyper_ch> jordan__: how much did it download?
<jordan__> hmm, not much
<jordan__> was very quickl
<jordan__> *quick
<hyper_ch> it should download a couple of hundred megs
<hyper_ch> (I think)
<jordan__> maxamillion: metacity: no process  killed
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: yeah, i think so ... unless something else he installed previously pulled in a bunch of the deps
<maxamillion> jordan__: what? ... hmmm
* maxamillion is confused
<hyper_ch> jordan__: try in the terminal:  sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<jordan__> when i ran sudo killall metacity it said that no processes were killed
<jordan__> ok
<jordan__> hyper_ch: I get the following...Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<maxamillion> jordan__: yeah, that means metacity isn't running ... and i don't know what would be managing your desktop if that isn't
<hyper_ch> jordan__: close synaptic
* maxamillion slaps synaptic
<jordan__> oopps
<jordan__> thanks
<jordan__> lol
<maxamillion> :)
<jordan__> well, i did something
<jordan__> but not much
<jordan__> its already done
<hyper_ch> jordan__: post the output here:    www.phpfi.com
<jordan__> k
<jordan__> i posted it
<hyper_ch> paste the url here that you got now
<jordan__> http://phpfi.com/236968
<maxamillion> whoa ...
<maxamillion> yeah, somethings not right
<maxamillion> should be pulling in ALOT more packages
<hyper_ch> I assume synaptic f**** it up
<jordan__> possibly
<jordan__> so, am i stuck?
<maxamillion> jordan__: not entirely ...
<hyper_ch> I think psychocat has all the packages... lemme check
<maxamillion> k
<maxamillion> psychocat is an awesome resource :)
<jordan__> i have beryl installed but it isnt running
<jordan__> does that matter?
<maxamillion> jordan__: nope
<jordan__> can i use beryl with xfce?
<maxamillion> jordan__: i think i might even have it around this machine somewhere but i haven't used it in months
<Jester45> yes
<maxamillion> jordan__: yeah, i used it with xfce for a while ... but beryl ultimately annoys me
<jordan__> haha,what aspect?
<hyper_ch> http://phpfi.com/236971
<maxamillion> jordan__: i mainly just don't see the point, it doesn't make me any more productive
<hyper_ch> that should do it
<hyper_ch> run that line (it's very, very long)
* maxamillion recommends a copy and paste
<maxamillion> :P
<hyper_ch> what's copy and paste? ^^
<hyper_ch> psychocat listed all packages that need to be removed... so my assumption all these need to be isntalled :)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: lol, i would imagine so
<jordan__> so this is going to remove the ubuntu desktop?
<hyper_ch> jordan__: no, it shouldn't....
<hyper_ch> jordan__: befor your press ok.... pastebin the output of what aptitude will do
<maxamillion> jordan__: no no, he was saying those are the packages listed to remove xubuntu-desktop so if you do the reverse, it should install it
<jordan__> check this: Remove the following packages:
<jordan__> ubuntu-desktop
<jordan__> Score is -301
<jordan__> Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?] 
<hyper_ch> n
<hyper_ch> jordan__: don't accept
<hyper_ch> jordan__: trhy this:  http://phpfi.com/236973
<jordan__> i keep getting this:
<jordan__> Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?]  no
<jordan__> Resolving dependencies...
<jordan__> *** No more solutions available ***
<jordan__> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<jordan__> Remove the following packages:
<jordan__> ubuntu-desktop
<jordan__> Score is -301
<jordan__> Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?] 
<hyper_ch> you neeed to press "n"
<jordan__> i tried that too
<jordan__> http://phpfi.com/236974
<jordan__> now this is what it get with the new one u sent me
<hyper_ch> hmmm.... interesting
<hyper_ch> everything is already installed...
<jordan__> hmm
<hyper_ch> what did you do?
<hyper_ch> with your system?
<jordan__> nothing
<jordan__> umm...
<jordan__> i installed xubuntu-desktop from synaptic before you told me to do it with the aptitude ones
<jordan__> then i went back into synaptic and removed it
<jordan__> then i did the stuff from the terminal u asked for
<jordan__> including aptitude whatever
<jordan__> and now we are at this point
<hyper_ch> ok, then do this:
<jordan__> im running xfce right now
<jordan__> im doing all of this from within xfce
<maxamillion> now here is where *buntu meta packages mess things up
<hyper_ch> http://phpfi.com/236975
<hyper_ch> we'll first remove all the xubuntu packages and reinstall them
<hyper_ch> hmmm, maybe he should have logged in first into ubuntu?
<jordan> k
<maxamillion> as much as i hate to say this, it might be better to use apt-get to install them because it won't perform as many meta package checks (just like synaptic doesn't) and that might resolve the issue
<jordan> i just restarted x
<hyper_ch> jordan: did it remove all that stuff?
<jordan> everything shut down when i ran that last command
<maxamillion> mixing package managers can prove to be problematic
<jordan> seems like it
<jordan> how can i be sure?
<jordan> everything closed before i saw a confimation that it was complete
<jordan> shall i run it again, but this time from within gnome?
<jordan> so that it doesnt shut me out?
<hyper_ch> ok, pastebin the output here before again:  http://phpfi.com/236973
<jordan> wait, u want me to run that command?
<jordan> at that link?
<hyper_ch> yes
<jordan> k
<hyper_ch> but before you say ok, post the output here
<jordan> sudo apt-get install abiword abiword-common abiword-plugins anthy gnumeric-common gnumeric-gtk gqview gtk2-engines-xfce gxine hal-cups-utils libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a libaiksaurus-1.2-data libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a libanthy0 libchewing3 libchewing3-data libexo-0.3-0 libgdome2-0 libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a libglib2.0-data libgoffice-0-common libgoffice-gtk-0-3 libgtkmathview0c2a libjpeg-progs libmodplug0c2 libots0 libpcre3 libpulse0 libt
<jordan> 1-5 libtagc0 libthunar-vfs-1-2 libwpd-stream8c2a libxfce4mcs-client3 libxfce4mcs-manager3 libxfce4util4 libxfcegui4-4 libxine1 libxvmc1 mousepad mozilla-thunderbird orage python-cups python-exo scim-anthy scim-chewing scim-hangul scim-pinyin system-config-printer thunar thunar-archive-plugin thunar-doc thunar-media-tags-plugin thunar-volman-plugin vim-runtime xarchiver xfburn xfce4-appfinder xfce4-battery-plugin xfce4-clipman-p
<jordan> lugin xfce4-cpugraph-plugin xfce4-dict-plugin xfce4-fsguard-plugin xfce4-icon-theme xfce4-mailwatch-plugin xfce4-mcs-manager xfce4-mcs-plugins xfce4-mixer xfce4-mixer-alsa xfce4-mount-plugin xfce4-netload-plugin xfce4-notes-plugin xfce4-panel xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin xfce4-screenshooter-plugin xfce4-session xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin xfce4-systemload-plugin xfce4-taskmanager xfce4-terminal xfce4-utils xfce4-verve-plugin xfce4
<jordan> -weather-plugin xfce4-xkb-plugin xfdesktop4 xfprint4 xfwm4 xfwm4-themes xscreensaver xubuntu-artwork-usplash xubuntu-default-settings xubuntu-desktop xubuntu-docs
<jordan> wait
<hyper_ch> well, use a pastebin
<jordan> sorry everyone
<jordan> that was a mistake
<jordan> how?
<jordan> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<hyper_ch> www.phpfi.com
<hyper_ch> ok, run first:   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<maxamillion> jordan: please don't flood .... it can result in a ban ;)
<jordan> lol
<jordan> sorry again
<jordan> k
<jordan> i ran that
<jordan> then what?
<hyper_ch> pastebin the output of it
<jordan> http://phpfi.com/236979
<hyper_ch> now again:   http://phpfi.com/236973
<hyper_ch> but before you press ok, pastebin the output
<hyper_ch> jordan: ?
<jordan> http://phpfi.com/236980
<jordan> there is no ok
<hyper_ch> that looks a lot better
<hyper_ch> login back into xfce session
<jordan> ctrl alt backspace?
<jordan> then login with xfce session?
<hyper_ch> yes
<jordan> k
<jordan> brb
<hyper_ch> or you can normally log out of the session
<jordan> thanks for all ur helpeveryone
<maxamillion> well that was quite the interesting issue
<hyper_ch> he's not back yet
<hyper_ch> and it's been now 3min
<gilang> dude,why do xubuntu's apps show up on my ubuntu GNOME session?can I hide them?
<hyper_ch> gilang: why shouldn't they?
<maxamillion> gilang: because gnome's menu is dynamic and will show everything installed ... kde, xfce, or otherwise
<hyper_ch> jordan: that took long... something not working?
<jordan> hyper_ch: i am back, but i dont have a menu bar on the top or bottom of my screen
<gilang> I just don' want them to show up
<hyper_ch> jordan: you are back into?
<jordan> xfce
<jordan> but just a desktop and some folders
<maxamillion> jordan: alt+f2 and type in the run dialog that pops up "xfce4-panel &"
<jordan> no menu bars
<jordan> check run in terminal?
<jordan> or leave it unchecked?
<maxamillion> jordan: then click "run" and it should be fine, and then make sure to select "save session for future logins" and it shouldn't ever happen again
<maxamillion> jordan: no, leave it unchecked
<GrueTamer> jordan: if what maxamillion doesnt work, go into the terminal, type "sudo killall xfce4-panel &"
<GrueTamer> but it should work fine
<jordan> first thing didnt work
<maxamillion> :/
<GrueTamer> jordan: go into the terminal and type "sudo killall xfce4-panel &"
<GrueTamer> see if that works
<hyper_ch> jordan: alt+f2 didn't work?
<jordan> nope
<jordan> no
<jordan> alt+f2 didnt work
<GrueTamer> hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<GrueTamer> itll restart xorg
<maxamillion> jordan: ctrl+alt+backspace will kill X ... your gui will go away
<GrueTamer> except it comes back for me after that
<jordan> http://phpfi.com/236982
<GrueTamer> but it if doesnt, its a simple startx away
<GrueTamer> jordan: do what maxamillion said now
<hyper_ch> if it doesn't come back:    startx       at te terminal
<GrueTamer> yeah
<jordan> k
<jordan> brb
<GrueTamer> wait
<jordan> k
<jordan> ?
<GrueTamer> startx will only work if x is killed, so you have to do a ctrl+alt+backspace to kill it
<jordan> k
<gilang> what is the difference between apt-get install xubuntu-desktop with apt-get xfce4?
<maxamillion> it will come back, X is in the run level by default
<jordan> when i do ctrl alt backspace it takes me back out to my login prompt
<gilang> I mean "apt-get install xfce4"
<GrueTamer> gilang: i believe that xubuntu-desktop comes with everything xubuntu comes with, but xfce4 only comes with basic xfce4
<GrueTamer> jordan: yeah
<jordan> ok
<jordan> should i do it now?
<maxamillion> gilang: xubuntu-desktop is a meta package that pulls in alot of extras, like abiword, artwork, xfce4-goodies, and everything else that comes with xubuntu by default
<hyper_ch> jordan: yes
<jordan> k
<jordan> brb
* maxamillion will brb
<gilang> oh I see
<jordan> didnt work
<hyper_ch> jordan: better now?
<jordan> still dont have menu bars
<GrueTamer> weird
<hyper_ch> press  ALT+F2
<GrueTamer> try adding in menu bars manually
<hyper_ch> do you get the run prompt?
<jordan> alt+f2 then what?
<jordan> yeah
<hyper_ch> then:   xfce4-panel &
<jordan> didnt do anything
<hyper_ch> jordan: hmmm....
<GrueTamer> hmm...
<hyper_ch> jordan: press ALT+F2
<jordan> there is what appears to be a tiny little menu at the top left
<GrueTamer> with that starish thing?
<jordan> just a tall rectangle
<jordan> no star thing
<GrueTamer> hmm...
<hyper_ch> and then do:   sudo apt-get -y install xfce4-panel
<GrueTamer> good idea
<jordan> run :  sudo apt-get -y install xfce4-panel in alt+f2 dialoge?
<hyper_ch> yes
<hyper_ch> but there might be a problem
<jordan> didnt do anything
<hyper_ch> when you right click the desktop, can you create a launcher?
<GrueTamer> jordan: take a screenshot of your desktop right now and upload it
<jordan> yes
<GrueTamer> i want to see what you mean by that rectangle
<hyper_ch> create one
<jordan> for what?
<GrueTamer> because it might be that you lost your menu bar and you just need to make a new one
<jordan> create a launcer for what?
<GrueTamer> or two, or whatever
<hyper_ch> name: terminal
<hyper_ch> command: xfce4-terminal
<jordan> want me to check userstartup notification or run in terminal?
<hyper_ch> just create that launcher
<jordan> k
<jordan> did
<hyper_ch> run it
<jordan> GrueTamer: where should i upload to?
<hyper_ch> it will open a terminal
<jordan> k
<jordan> i have a terminal
<GrueTamer> jordan: just upload it to imageshack.us if what youre doing right now doesnt help you get your panels back
<hyper_ch> good:   sudo apt-get install xfce4-panel
<hyper_ch> pastebin the output
<hyper_ch> well, paste it here
* GrueTamer prepares for a lot of text, perhaps
<hyper_ch> there shouldn't be a lot of text
<GrueTamer> if it installs, there may be
<jordan> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install xfce4-panel
<jordan> Password:
<jordan> Reading package lists... Done
<jordan> Building dependency tree
<jordan> Reading state information... Done
<jordan> xfce4-panel is already the newest version.
<jordan> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<jordan>   tcl8.4 php5-common
<jordan> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<hyper_ch> ok, run  thise from the panel:
<jordan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jordan> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$
<hyper_ch> xfce4-panel
<jordan> from the panel?
<hyper_ch> I mean run this from the termianl :)
<jordan> k
<hyper_ch> do you have now panels?
<hyper_ch> if not, what is the output?
<jordan> said its already running
<GrueTamer> alright, upload that screenshot
<GrueTamer> ive got a hunch
<hyper_ch> jordan: run this:   ps aux | grep xfce4-panel
<jordan> any place to upload it in particular?
<jordan> or is anywhere fine?
<GrueTamer> i dont care
<jordan> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$ ps aux | grep xfce4-panel
<jordan> jordan    6362  0.0  0.7  39492  8268 ?        S    14:40   0:00 xfce4-panel --display :0.0 --sm-client-id 117f000101000118012864700000174080008
<jordan> jordan    6569  0.0  0.0   2884   768 pts/0    S+   14:48   0:00 grep xfce4-panel
<jordan> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$
<hyper_ch> run this:   kill 6362
<hyper_ch> any output?
<jordan> k
<jordan> nothing seemed to have happened
<hyper_ch> do agaon:   ps aux | grep xfce4-panel
<hyper_ch> what have you got now?
<hyper_ch> btw, you can use the up-arrow to display the previous commans run :)
<hyper_ch> jordan:
<jordan> yeah
<jordan> i can use the up arrow
<hyper_ch> what's the output now?
<jordan> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$ ps aux | grep xfce4-panel
<jordan> jordan    6597  0.0  0.0   2884   760 pts/0    S+   14:53   0:00 grep xfce4-panel
<jordan> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$
<hyper_ch> good... now do:     xfce4-panel
<hyper_ch> jordan: do you have them now?
<jordan> http://www.myagribusiness.com/images/Screenshot.png
<jordan> do this from the terminal:  xfce4-panel
<jordan> or from alt+f2?
<hyper_ch> from the terminal
<jordan> no
<jordan>  still dont have them
<jordan> did u see my screen shot?
<hyper_ch> jordan: ok, do again  ps aux | grep xfce4-panel
<jordan> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$ ps aux | grep xfce4-panel
<jordan> jordan    6624  0.0  0.0   2880   760 pts/0    S+   14:56   0:00 grep xfce4-panel
<jordan> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$
<GrueTamer> jordan: the link didnt work for me
<jordan> u sure?
<hyper_ch> ok.... run this:   sudo apt-get --purge remove xfce4-panel
<jordan> just click on the http part
<hyper_ch> link worked for me
<GrueTamer> weird
<jordan> do i want to continue?
<jordan> it is asking if i want to remove that stuff?
<jordan> do i want to?
<GrueTamer> i see the problem
<hyper_ch> what stuff?
<hyper_ch> just xfce4-panel or more?
<jordan> whatever was included in that command u sent me?
<GrueTamer> hmm...
<hyper_ch> jordan: paste it here
<GrueTamer> jordan: right click on the rectangle
<jordan> umm, the xfce4- batter-plugin
<jordan> screenshooter-plugin
<jordan> xkb plugin
<jordan> etc
<hyper_ch> ok, paste it on phpfi
<jordan> k
<GrueTamer> jordan: what happens when you right click on that rectangle?
<jordan> its gone now
<GrueTamer> or is it too late
<jordan> :(
<GrueTamer> dangit, i think i know what to do, too
<hyper_ch> GrueTamer: the config files are messed up
<jordan> http://phpfi.com/236986
<hyper_ch> GrueTamer: that's what I suspect
<GrueTamer> i wouldnt be surprised if that rectangle is the remnants of a screwed up panel
<jordan> i think it was
<GrueTamer> i needed confirmation
<jordan> cuz it had some "customize panel" when i right clicked on it
* GrueTamer hugs his wmii, with no panels to even worry about
<hyper_ch> jordan: log back into gnome
<jordan> k
<jordan> brb
<jordan> im back in gnome now
<hyper_ch> jordan: run this:  http://phpfi.com/236987   --> but make first a phpfi entry
<hyper_ch> jordan: of what it will remove
<maxamillion> GrueTamer: you actually run wmii?
<jordan> http://phpfi.com/236988
<hyper_ch> press Y
<jordan> k, its removing them all
<jordan> k
<jordan> done
<hyper_ch> jordan: and also removing the config files for those... I think they were messed up
<hyper_ch> ok, now let's install them again
<jordan> lol
<jordan> k
<jordan> walk me thru it please
<hyper_ch> actually pastebin first:   sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<jordan> pastebin after typing that command?
<hyper_ch> yes
<jordan> or right now before typing that command?
<hyper_ch> after typing the command
<hyper_ch> wait
<hyper_ch> wait
<hyper_ch> wait
<jordan> http://phpfi.com/236990
<jordan> i didnt click yes
<jordan> yet
<hyper_ch> click n
<hyper_ch> and pastebin this:    ls -al ~/.config
<jordan> http://phpfi.com/236992
<hyper_ch> pastebin thsi:  ls -al ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<jordan> http://phpfi.com/236994
<hyper_ch> run this command:   sudo rm -Rf ~/.config/xfce*
<jordan> k, didnt do anything
<hyper_ch> it did :)
<jordan> haha
<hyper_ch> it just didn't generate an output
<jordan> k
<jordan> yeah
<jordan> no output
<hyper_ch> now do:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<jordan> hit y or n?
<jordan> im assuming y
<hyper_ch> what does it say?
<jordan> After unpacking...
<jordan> disk space will be freed
<hyper_ch> can you pastebin it?
<jordan> ya
<jordan> http://phpfi.com/236996
<hyper_ch> Y
<hyper_ch> jordan: Y
<jordan> k
<jordan> now there is another one
<hyper_ch> press Y
<jordan> k
<jordan> downloading a coulpe hundred megs
<hyper_ch> it's downloading them?
<jordan> well..
<jordan> maybe now, it is ubpacking and selectnig
<jordan> not*
<hyper_ch> I tend to think you should the .debs already have
<hyper_ch> good
<jordan> yeah
<jordan> i htink it is just unpacking them and now it is setting them up
<hyper_ch> what we did is purge the computer of all the xubuntu packages and config files
<hyper_ch> even manually deleted the left overs in your home folder
<jordan> and now we reinstalled them?
<jordan> its done
<hyper_ch> and then do a clean install of them
<hyper_ch> good, try it now
<jordan> log out and then back in?
<hyper_ch> if you havne't got a panel then I don't know any further
<jordan> with xfce?
<hyper_ch> yeah
<jordan> okay
<jordan> brb
<jordan> thanks, it seemed to have worked
<hyper_ch> and?
<jordan> but i still cant access the window manager
<jordan> or window manager tweeks
<hyper_ch> why not?
<jordan> "these settings cannot work with your current window manager (Metacity)"
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: you are being asked for
<hyper_ch> jordan: you have a xfce desktop now?
<jordan> ya
<jordan> nice pretty blue and all
<maxamillion> what, sorry
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: what's going on?
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: he's got panels but metacity is DM
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: how to change that... I don't konw
<maxamillion> jordan:
<jordan> ya
<maxamillion> lol sory
<maxamillion> jordan: "sudo killall metacity" and then "xfwm4 &" ... then click "save session for future logins" and it should be fine
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: maybe a bit more detailed for him :)
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: using terminal or alt-f2?
<maxamillion> jordan: in terminal
<maxamillion> sorry
<maxamillion> i should have specified
<maxamillion> jordan: the first command should make all your window borders dissapear and the second one will make them come back (but they will probably look different)
<jordan> sorry, can i have those commands agani
<hyper_ch> jordan: did you normally log-out?
<jordan> froze
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> [00:19]  <maxamillion> jordan: "sudo killall metacity" and then "xfwm4 &" ... then click "save session for future logins" and it should be fine
<jordan> all from the terminal?
<hyper_ch> jordan: yes
<jordan> lol
<hyper_ch> did you save the session before?
<jordan> as soon as i run the first command, i am unable to type another
<maxamillion> jordan: you are unable to type another?
<jordan> the window borders disappear but i cant type
* maxamillion thinks we might need to do some config file hacking
<hyper_ch> anyeay, I need to go to bed
<hyper_ch> good luck
<jordan> i really appreciate the help
<jordan> thanks
<jordan> could this problem be related to beryl?
<jordan> hyper_ch: im sure ill be needing your assistance again sometime
<jordan> :)
<jordan> im trying really hard not to go back to vista
<maxamillion> jordan: its possible its related to beryl, but probably only if you changed a confid file somewhere while reading a tutorial to do it
#xubuntu 2007-05-26
<jordan> i dont think i did
<maxamillion> hmmm....
<maxamillion> lemme think ....
<jordan> i guess it isnt really that big of a deal
<jordan> i mean, it looks nice how it is
<maxamillion> yeah, but honestly ... i don't like metacity, xfwm4 is half of why i use xfce ... its a really nice window manager
<jordan> well, if u wanna keep working with me here im more than up for it
<jordan> id like to see it
<jordan> but i dont wanna take all of ur time either
<maxamillion> jordan: yeah, lemme check some config files and then cross reference with you, just a moment i need to locate them
<jordan> k
<jordan> possibly i can use beryl to change the window manager?
<jordan> i see something like that in the beryl manager
<maxamillion> jordan: technically you could, but you shouldn't need to ... you can give that a try while i search around for the right files
<jordan> okay
<jordan> i tried it, and it seemed to change the window manager
<maxamillion> jordan: well thats good
<jordan> now there is a little o in the top left corner
<maxamillion> yup
<jordan> and an up arrow in the right
<jordan> is that xfwm4?
<maxamillion> the o is for "sticky" and the up arrow is for "shade"
<maxamillion> yeah, it is
<jordan> okay
<jordan> well, ill mess around with this then
<jordan> i really appreciate everyone help
<maxamillion> and you can configure those in Applications->Settings->Settings Manager->Window Manager .... under "button layout" you can drag and drop which ones are displayed or hidden
<jordan> im sure this isnt the last that you will see me here
<maxamillion> jordan: anytime :)
<maxamillion> jordan: this is what we are here for
<jordan> well thanks again
<jordan> have a nice night/afternoon
<jordan> ttyl
<maxamillion> and you too ..
<maxamillion> bah, too slow
* maxamillion needs to stop doing work and start paying more attention to irc :P
<maxamillion> PriceChild: hi hi
<ReMixx> hi is anyone here knowledgable with grub error 17s?
<octoberdan> I've downloaded a theme and coppied it into /usr/share/themes, but when I go to the Settings Manager and then "Window Manager." the theme isn't in the list of styles
<octoberdan> How come?
<j1mc> octoberdan: have you extracted the theme files?
<octoberdan> j1mc: I have
<octoberdan> j1mc: Just as the directions described
<j1mc> octoberdan: hmmm... give me a second, please.  :)  let me check something.
<octoberdan> Sure
<octoberdan> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Neutronium+Gilouche?content=57176
<octoberdan> Is the theme
<j1mc> octoberdan: can you navigate to where you've placed theme?
<j1mc> . . . using thunar to navigate there would be fine.
<j1mc> octoberdan: hello?
<octoberdan> gah
<vidd> octoberdan, can you get there?
<ReMixx> anyone here good with installing xubuntu? I'm having rather annoying issues with partitioning, grub, etc.
<vidd> ReMixx, you using the live cd or the alt-cd?
<ReMixx> live
<ReMixx> (no idea what alt-cd is)
<vidd> hmmm....
<octoberdan> vidd: Yes
* vidd never uses the live cd...
<ReMixx> erm, what exactly is alt-cd?
<vidd> octoberdan, what is the directory path
<octoberdan> ReMixx: Non live-cd installer
<octoberdan> ReMixx: Always you to install in some ways that you wouldn't be able to with the live cd
<vidd> ReMixx, it is an installer-only...MUCH easier to install with then the live cd
<ReMixx> ahh, isee that now on the xubuntu.org site
<ReMixx> i'll try that
<octoberdan> vidd: /usr/share/themes/Neutronium Gilouche
<vidd> ReMixx, you have issues with that...i can help!
<vidd> octoberdan, give me a sec....let me see where i have my themes
<ReMixx> lol ok
<ReMixx> it's gonna take like 18 hours to download... erm
<octoberdan> vidd: I might have got it working, one moment...
<vidd> ReMixx, can you connect to the internet via a wired network card? or do you use dial-up?
<ReMixx> wired nic
<ReMixx> dsl
<vidd> ReMixx, then get the mini iso...and do a net install
* vidd has it on his personal website....
<vidd> vidd.homelinux.net:8080/test
<ReMixx> ah thanks
<vidd> got it?
<ReMixx> firefox doesn't know how to handle that protocol?
<ReMixx> first time i've seen that
<ReMixx> ah i had an extra colon, my bad
<vidd> my dsl blocks port 80
<vidd> verizon equals evil
<ReMixx> hmmm i'm downloading the entire iso
<vidd> its small
<ReMixx> 594mb
<ReMixx> not so small i would say
<vidd> which iso did you grab?
<ReMixx> xubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<ReMixx> was the only xubuntu one on there
<vidd> dang....
<vidd> one minute...let me slap the mini iso back on there
<ReMixx> oh ok
<ReMixx> so i need to do a netinstall from the box i'm putting this on right?
<ReMixx> i just bought a new nic for it (so old it never had one)
<vidd> there...refresh
<vidd> it is called mini.iso
<ReMixx> yup downloading
<ReMixx> take about 2min
<ReMixx> so i should go ahead and put that nic in then eh?
<vidd> yeah
<ReMixx> and pray it works lol
<vidd> how new is it?
<ReMixx> like i just bought it today
<ReMixx> but the box is an old pentium 2 450mhz
<ReMixx> no ethernet ports on it, been using usb wireless
<vidd> nic cards havent changed much in the last 3 years...should be fine
<ReMixx> cool
<vidd> usb wireless....what chipset?
<ReMixx> uh it's a netopia usb wireless adapter
<ReMixx> don't know a model number
<vidd> under the live cd....what does lsusb say?
<vidd> and does it work with the live cd?
<ReMixx> oh i didn't try it with live cd
<ReMixx> that was when i had xp installed on it
<ReMixx> (yeah it ran xp)
<vidd> the live cd will tell you if the usb wireless will work or not....well by default anyway....
<vidd> if the live cd will connect to the internet with your wireless usb without extra configuration, then that mini iso will too
<vidd> and you can hold off on installing that pci card (or just install it anyway)
<ReMixx> i'm just gonna install it anyways
<ReMixx> wireless is too finicky for a dedicated server
* vidd would recomend installing it prior to installing anyway so the default install will take care of it all for you, and you wont have to jump thru any hoops to install it after the install is complete
* vidd loves his wireless (now that it works) on his laptop
<ReMixx> lol ok i'll do wirless firs tthen
<vidd> your download complete already?
<ReMixx> yup
<ReMixx> i should go ahead and burn it right
<vidd> i could tell....the lights on my server box stopped flashing!
<vidd> yep
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> so put the live cd in to see if wireless works?
<vidd> soon that box will be sitting in the NOC @ work, and i wont have to worry about port 80 blocking
<vidd> yep
<vidd> but if your going to install the nic anyway, might just as well install it prior to using the net installer
<ReMixx> ....
<ReMixx> put the nic in first?
<vidd> see if the usb works....weather it does or not, install the nic
<ReMixx> ohhh
<ReMixx> ok
<ReMixx> so installing nic now then
<vidd> you just want to see if the usb works, cuzz you might want to use that net installer on another machine without a LAN nic
<ReMixx> i see, where is the net installer installing from?
<vidd> it is installing from the apt repositories available online
<ReMixx> oh ok
<ReMixx> i put the live cd back in to see if the wireless works
<ReMixx> it's gonna take a few min to load up...
<tuga3d> hi all!
<ReMixx> howdy!
<tuga3d> i've instaled xubuntu, but i need the kernel source to compile my modem drivers
<tuga3d> can anyone tell me where i can get them?
<vidd> you gan get them via synaptic
<tuga3d> i dont have internet in xubuntu :( i need the modem drivers.
<vidd> they are on the install cd
<vidd> you dont NEED to be connected to get them
<vidd> just make sure you have the cd in your /etc/apt/sources.list file UNcommented
<tuga3d> what's the name of the package? i've searched for kernel souce.
<vidd> one sec....
<ReMixx> hey vidd, i plugged in the wireless usb, but how do i see if it's working?
<vidd> its either linux-image-[kernel version]  or linux-header-[kernel version]  .... i recommend you install both
<vidd> ReMixx, open a web page
<tuga3d> ok, thanks!!!!
<vidd> and go somewhere
<ReMixx> hmmm how do i open firefox? there's no app bar
<vidd> no app bar....?
<ReMixx> yeah, i found that odd too
<vidd> can you right-click?
<ReMixx> yeah
<ReMixx> oh ok igot it
<vidd> what you get?
<ReMixx> i alt-f2 and typed firefox
<vidd> ther ya go
<ReMixx> yeah, this live cd is weird
<ReMixx> i don't like it too much lol
<vidd> and ppl wonder why i install exclusively from the alt or net-install
<ReMixx> ok so i need to enter my wireless's security thingy...
<ReMixx> to connect to the network
<ReMixx> how do i do that?
<vidd> [alt-f2]  then gsudo network-admin
<ReMixx> no such file or directory as gsudo
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> sudo worked
<vidd> yeah...sorry for the typo
<ReMixx> forgive me for being new at this hehe
* vidd needs to renew his hunting licence for the keyboard
<ReMixx> uggg, i need to manually configure all the wireless stuff?
<vidd> need either bigger keys or smaller fingers
<vidd> manually????? no
<vidd> do you see "wireless"?
<ReMixx> oh dhcp, my bad
<ReMixx> i was doing static ip
<ReMixx> that's why
* vidd always uses static ips on his linux boxes...let that dhcp for the windows boxes
* vidd has a dhcp range of 4
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> i don't know what to put for like gateway and stuff
<vidd> the gateway is the ip of your network device....
<ReMixx> oh
<ReMixx> well i'll just use dhcp for now
<vidd> ie...iuf your router is @ ip[ 192.168.200.1, then THAT is yoiur gateway
<ReMixx> oh ok
* vidd starts looking at the feasability of surgically reducing the size of his fingertips.....
<vidd> ReMixx, do we have contact?
<vidd> rhe EASIEST way to tell for sure is to go to terminal and type iwconfig
<ReMixx> grr
<ReMixx> my keyboard randomly stopped working
<vidd> if the "access point" says "invalid" then no....if it has a mac address[xx.xx.xx.xx.xx.xx]  then you have a yes
<ReMixx> let me get my keyboard working again...
<vidd> did i mention i HATE the live cd?
<ReMixx> no kidding
<ReMixx> like power isn't going to my keyboard anymore
<ReMixx> turning on wireless apparently turns off the keyboard
<vidd> hmmmm
<ReMixx> guess i have to restart and pray
<vidd> they keyboard isnt WIRELESS by chance is it?
<ReMixx> nope
<ReMixx> ps2
<vidd> then just nix the wireless for now, install the nic drop in the disk...and pray!
<vidd> lol
<ReMixx> ok power is back in the keyboard, numlock lit up
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> that would be easier
<ReMixx> so just pop the netinstaller in?
<vidd> yep
<vidd> and take out the wireless
<vidd> for now
<ReMixx> yeah
<vidd> out of curiosity....how much ram you got running?
<ReMixx> 384 i believe?
<ReMixx> of god only knows how fast ram
<ReMixx> it's really old hehe
<ReMixx> that netinstaller brings up an ubuntu splash screen
<vidd> yes....
<ReMixx> can i still get xubuntu out of it?
<vidd> near the end, you will get an option of which desktop environment you want....ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, or LAMP
<ReMixx> oh ok
<vidd> did i mention i LOVE the net installer?
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> so default installation
<ReMixx> or server?
<vidd> default
<vidd> if you do server, you will get a CLI only install
<ReMixx> oh ok
<vidd> and NOT get the options listed above
<ReMixx> i see
<vidd> in which case, you simply go to the command line, and type "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<ReMixx> ah
<vidd> does the exact same thing
<ReMixx> i need to find another ethernet cable before i go any further
<ReMixx> brb
<vidd> just takes you 3 minutes longer...and you do [maybe]  one extra reboot
<ReMixx> ok back
<ReMixx> plugged it in and the led's lit up
<ReMixx> that's good
<vidd> ReMixx, did your install find your home network?
<ReMixx> yup
<ReMixx> it's "Loading additional components"
<vidd> then your off to the races
<ReMixx> hotdog!
<ReMixx> now does this netinstall have a partitioner in it too?
<vidd> you hit a snag...im here to get you thru it
<vidd> ReMixx, yes it does
<ReMixx> oh ok
<ReMixx> man i hope they clean up the live cds...
<vidd> you will have the option of using the entire drive, or moving your windows partion to the side and using the rest
<ReMixx> that's just ridiculous... especially for people who don't know computers well
<ReMixx> there's no windows on it
<ReMixx> oh ok i'm at the partitioner now
<ReMixx> i'll choose manual
<vidd> then just select the option of using the entire disk and let it do the hard stuff for ya!
<ReMixx> or guided using all?
<ReMixx> oh ok
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> what's LVM?
<vidd> it is a method of "spanning partitions"
<ReMixx> hmmmm
<ReMixx> do i need that?
<vidd> do you want other stuff on here besides ubuntu?
<ReMixx> just xubuntu
<ReMixx> i got 2 hdds in it too
<vidd> do you have more then one hard drive?
<ReMixx> yup 2
<vidd> how big?
<ReMixx> well the main one is 12gig and the slave is 36ish
<ReMixx> before i was trying to do root in the 12gig and /home in the 36
<vidd> 12 gig and 36 gig?
<ReMixx> yes.
<ReMixx> it's old :)
<vidd> you want to use guided on all of the 12 gig....
<vidd> after it is done, you want to go back and do a manual.....
<ReMixx> oh ok
<ReMixx> how would i go about doing the manual?
<ReMixx> gparted?
<ReMixx> or do i have to use the net-installer again
<vidd> before you write the changes...THAT wis when you go back....
<ReMixx> cripes...
<ReMixx> i thinki just told it to write
<vidd> you want it to auto set up your first drive, then manually set up the second drive as /homne
<ReMixx> hmmm
<ReMixx> can i do that later on?
<ReMixx> oh i see a go back option
<vidd> yes....but it is rather complicated
<vidd> use it
<ReMixx> ok back intot he partitioner
<vidd> what do you see/
<vidd> ?
<vidd> you SHOULD see something like hdb >unpartiioned sp0ace
<ReMixx> ok i think i set it up correctly, let me read it off to you
<ReMixx> IDE1 master - #1 primary 12.4Gig for ext3 '/', #5 logical 592.2MB swap
<ReMixx> IDE2 slave (hdb) #1 primary ext3 /home
<vidd> sopunds about right...
<ReMixx> yeah
<ReMixx> looks about right
<vidd> you have /, you have swap, you have /home
<ReMixx> correct.
<vidd> thats all you need
<ReMixx> cool, writing changes to disk
<vidd> acually its more then you NEED but its what you want...ya know what i mean
<vidd> =] 
<ReMixx> haha yeah
<vidd> noiw you can sit back, relax, read the articles on www.linux.org, have a beer.....
<ReMixx> lol, still configuring
<vidd> XD
<ReMixx> so where are we supposed to get this net-installer if i didn't get it from your server?
<ReMixx> and now it's installing
<vidd> its burried somewhere in the ubuntu archives
<ReMixx> ....
<ReMixx> that's no good
<ReMixx> what about an alt-cd?
<ReMixx> how does that work
<vidd> the alt cd is found on the same page as the live cd...you just have to scroll down to find it
<vidd> oh...it works much the same way
<vidd> it just has all the files you are now downloading on the disk itself
<ReMixx> ohhhh
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> yeah i could find the alt cd
<vidd> this method saves you the trouble of immediately having to run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to get the lastest and greatest of everything
<ReMixx> ahhh
<ReMixx> i see
<ReMixx> and it will let me choose xubuntu eventually?
<vidd> you dont install already patched bugs
<vidd> yes it will
<ReMixx> awesome
<ReMixx> unfortunately it might take all night to install...
<vidd> i thought you had DSL?
<vidd> 20-30 minutes more....max
<ReMixx> well it's been at 6% for a long time
<ReMixx> and it just jumped to like 30
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> now it's really going
<vidd> yeah...that 7th % is a pain in the [explicative deleted] 
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> no kidding!
<ReMixx> i think it was because it's unpacking what it download
<ReMixx> it's such a slow cpu
<vidd> no....that has always been a slow spot...even with my rocket machine
<ReMixx> oh ok
<ReMixx> 34 and 48 were slow too
<ReMixx> and those were unpacking stages
<vidd> my rocket machine has 1gig of ram and that part still took a minute or 2
<vidd> well, it will always take longer to install the package then to download it on machines with ram deficiencies
<vidd> =] 
<ReMixx> hehe yup
<ReMixx> i'm so glad the nic worked
<ReMixx> it costed $15 and i had a $10 coupon
<ReMixx> so i paid $4.99 for it
<vidd> as i said...wired nics havent changed all that much in the last 3 years, and most manufactures are making sure they work with linux
<ReMixx> the actual box said windows only
<ReMixx> like explicitly
<vidd> wireless is a totally different story.....
<ReMixx> but whatever, it works
<vidd> the FCC in the US has laws about broadcast frequencies and such....
<ReMixx> yeah you try to install a wireless usb card and your keyboard will die
<vidd> and open source will let ppl change what frequencies thier cards broadcast, so someone might try to take out a plane .....or some other such [explicative deleted] 
<ReMixx> lol
<vidd> some hard wire the frequencies....duhhhhh
<ReMixx> so how do you know so much about linux vidd?
<vidd> my motto is hack it till it hurt...i mean works!
<ReMixx> lol
<vidd> just from using it...paying attention here, and reading
<ReMixx> ah, very nice
<vidd> for example...i spent a month trying to get my wireless card to work on my laptop.....
<ReMixx> yuck
<ReMixx> i'm getting more interested in linux, especially now that opengl is confirmed to be back into development... 3.0 by the end of the year!
<ReMixx> and vista sucks.
<vidd> i was getting ready to order some replacement, linux-friendly wifi cards and throw the one that came with the laptop under a truck, when my daughter touched a button on the bottom edge of the laptop [a button i never noticed before]  and poof....it worked
<ReMixx> LOL
<ReMixx> did you use the wireless adapter before?
<ReMixx> like on a different OS?
<vidd> yes...that was what had me banging my head against the wall
<ReMixx> oh
<vidd> it worked in linux
<ReMixx> it wasn't a toshiba laptop was it?
<vidd> worse....a compaq
<ReMixx> oh ok
<ReMixx> my mom has a toshiba and it had a hidden wireless button on it too
<ReMixx> i personally use a dell laptop
<ReMixx> with xp on it
<vidd> why on EARTH would ANYONE want to turn off the wi-fi?
<vidd> ReMixx, we hope to fix that
<vidd> !bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<vidd> !windows
<ReMixx> ...
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> i'd switch to linux if it wasn't for directx
<vidd> what do you need direct x for?
<ReMixx> i can play some games with the 6800go in here
<ReMixx> and trying to emulate it in linux would just kill performance too much
<ReMixx> with cedega or something
<vidd> dont emulate it...just use WINE
<ReMixx> well cedega is based on wine isn't it?
<vidd> but really...what games do you play?
<vidd> it is...but wine is free
<ReMixx> well mostly source based (CS, mods) and oblivion
<ReMixx> oh i wasn't aware that cedega wasn't free
<vidd> you have to pay for it
<ReMixx> i see
<ReMixx> even worse lol
<vidd> to the best of my knowledge anyway....
<ReMixx> you're probably right
<vidd> i could be wrong....
<ReMixx> ohwell
<ReMixx> but yeah xp does everything i need it to do on this laptop
* vidd was wrong before....he was 6 at the time....but he WAS wrong
<ReMixx> haha
<vidd> how is your install coming along?
<ReMixx> i just chose xubuntu
<ReMixx> and it's about 85%
<ReMixx> with that
<vidd> awesome....and we are only at about 17 minutes
<ReMixx> oh really?
<ReMixx> sweet
<ReMixx> that's 450mhz of pure cpu power!
<vidd> told ya....20-30 minutes tops
<ReMixx> do you know a good free utility for remote desktop on it?
<ReMixx> besides vnc...
<ReMixx> you have to pay to use vnc as far as i know
<vidd> takes longer to make the alt-cd then to dl, make, run and install with the mini
<ReMixx> well if my university hosted the alt-cd like they do the live cd... i could download it in 3 minutes lol
<vidd> ] there is an open source vnc server and client for linux...its in the repos
<ReMixx> can i sudo apt-get vnc or something?
<vidd> its just a pay thing for windowsa
<ReMixx> and does it include file transfer?
<vidd> something like that
<ReMixx> which isn't necessary... but would be nice
<vidd> not sure what it is that you are trying to do....
* vidd does not use vnc....he uses ssh
<ReMixx> i would use ssh, but i want to use some graphical programs on it
<ReMixx> which is a bit complicated with ssh terminal :)
<vidd> do you want to remote in to a windows machine, or remote in from linux to windows [or linux] ?
<ReMixx> remote from windows or linux into linux
<ReMixx> hmm the installation has been stuck at 90% for awhile now
<vidd> then you set up a vnc server on the machine you want to remote into, and then use a vnc client on the machine you are connecting from
<ReMixx> yeah that was the plan
<ReMixx> just would be nice if the free vnc had file transfer, i believe that is only part of the edition you have to pay for
<ReMixx> but i can ssh transfer files
<vidd> give me a sec to get you some documentation
<ReMixx> k
<vidd> here is one: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VNC_GDM
<ReMixx> hmm thanks
<vidd> set up an ftp server on the remote machine, and gftp on the client side
<ReMixx> i'll look at it more when i get closer to setting it up
<ReMixx> i can do that for file transfer
<ReMixx> yeah
<vidd> you get past 90% now?
<ReMixx> just hit 91
<vidd> good...cuzz we are getting close to 26 minutes.....
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> brb
<vidd> if it goes over 30...blame your dsl provider...ISP's are used to getting blamed for stuff they have no control over.....
<ReMixx> back, lol
<ReMixx> 97%, cleaning up
<ReMixx> ok it's installing grub
<ReMixx> and done, rebooting
<vidd> awesome...31 minutes
<ReMixx> dang
<ReMixx> stupid AT&T
<vidd> lol
<ReMixx> hmmm i don't get the xubuntu splash screen?
<vidd> do you NEED it? and did it already reboot?
<ReMixx> i don't need it, just curious where it went
<ReMixx> and it's in the process of starting up
<vidd> did you remember to remove the disk?
<ReMixx> yup
<ReMixx> right now it's stuck at Running local boot scripts
<vidd> hmmm'
<ReMixx> oh i just had to hit enter
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> hmm
<ReMixx> it's just one big terminal
<ReMixx> where's the gui?
<vidd> did you get the desktop login niow?
<ReMixx> i logged in
<vidd> not sure....
<ReMixx> but i'm not sure if i'm actually running xubuntu
<ReMixx> sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop was it?
<vidd> type "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<ReMixx> k
<ReMixx> E: Invalid operation xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> what does it say?
<ReMixx> that's what it says
<vidd> you forgot the "install"
<ReMixx> oh
<ReMixx> yeah
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> there we go
<ReMixx> it's doing stuff
<ReMixx> apparently i must not have chosen xubuntu
<ReMixx> i highlighted it and hit enter, but that might have just chosen the default option
<vidd> hmmmm.....idk....it always worked for me......
<ReMixx> so am i gonna have 2 things come up in grub then?
<vidd> no
<ReMixx> one for xubuntu and one for whatever flavor of ubuntu this is?
<ReMixx> oh...
<vidd> well...3 acually....but they are already ther
<ReMixx> well besides the mem test and safe mode or whatever
<vidd> nope
<ReMixx> oh ok cool, so it just kinda deletes whatever i was using now?
<ReMixx> it's estimating 38minutes on the download
<vidd> no...it looks like you have either the server install (no desktop) or the lamp (apche, mysql, linux CLI, and php
<ReMixx> i think it's server install
<vidd> then it will just put the desktop over what is already there
<ReMixx> anywho, i'm gonna go do something else, i need to get away while this downloads, you gonna be around later if i need you vidd?
<ReMixx> awesome
<vidd> sure...but you wont NEED help....it will just workl
<ReMixx> haha good!
<ReMixx> thanks alot vidd
<ReMixx> hopefully i won't have to ask for help later!
<vidd_laptop> octoberdan, is your themes working now?
<octoberdan> vidd: Gave up on it for now, actually
<vidd> ah...
<vidd> cuzz i think i see where they SHOULD be
<vidd> where are they now?
<ReMixx> hey vidd, you still around?
<vidd> yeah
<ReMixx> well it finished the download
<vidd> all go well?
<ReMixx> but it still goes into the server mode or whatever
<ReMixx> like xubuntu doesn't show up
<vidd> try reboot already?
<ReMixx> yeah
<ReMixx> grub says its loading in 5 seconds, and then it automatically goes into the server mode
<vidd> ok...give me a sec....
<ReMixx> ok
<ReMixx> oh gross, if i do another apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, it wants to reinstall it all again
<ReMixx> as in redownload it all
<vidd> disregard...
<vidd> try typing this in the command line:
<ReMixx> erm
<vidd> pgrep apache2
<ReMixx> i already initiated it again
<ReMixx> criiiipes
<ReMixx> but it looks like it doesn't have to redownload
<vidd> {ctrl}{c} will stop it
<ReMixx> it's all downloaded, it's just unpacking everything
<vidd> hmmm....did it not properly install b4?
<ReMixx> well it said some things didn't get installed and said to do an update
<ReMixx> lets see what it says this time
<vidd> do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ReMixx> i'll try it when its done
<vidd> ReMixx, servey says?
<ReMixx> it's still in the process of "setting up" things
<vidd> ok
<ReMixx> apparently setting up the fonts is really hard
<vidd> is it working now?
<ReMixx> it's still setting up the fonts
<ReMixx> and regenerating fonts cache a lot
<vidd> it does that after each font it loads
<vidd> its annoying...i know
<ReMixx> and i think it set up over 100 splashes
<ReMixx> woah
<ReMixx> that's new
<ReMixx> it wants me to configure X server
<ReMixx> ok, vidd?
<vidd> yeah?
<ReMixx> ok so the internal speaker yelled at me and now i'm back to /boot/grub$_
<vidd> choose all the default settings
<ReMixx> i did
<ReMixx> for that
<vidd> what does it say?
<vidd> or is it loading yet?
<ReMixx> umm it's just waiting for my input
<ReMixx> at the prompt
<ReMixx> is it called a shell prompt or something?
<ReMixx> i dont' know the technical terms
<vidd> hhmmmm
<ReMixx> should i restart?
<vidd> type pgrep apache2
<vidd> tell me what it says
<ReMixx> k
<ReMixx> it didn't do anything
<ReMixx> just gave me a new line with the shell prompt
<vidd> good
<ReMixx> k
<vidd> that means you did NOT install the LAMP
<ReMixx> cool
<vidd> but i do not know why you are not auto booting the desktop
<ReMixx> i'll ctrl alt delete reboot it
<vidd> give me a sec
<ReMixx> ok
<vidd> well....try that while i look
<ReMixx> erm
<ReMixx> i typed startx for the hell of it... that did something
<ReMixx> at least i have a mouse cursor now lol
<vidd> yeah...that was what i was looking for....
<vidd> the correct start command
<ReMixx> i know that's what you use for myth
<ReMixx> WOOHOOO it worked
<ReMixx> and it has the application bar too!
<vidd> well....sorta
<ReMixx> ???
<vidd> before you reboot....
<vidd> go to the settings manager....
<vidd> applications>settings>settings manager....
<ReMixx> right
<ReMixx> i'm there
<vidd> then "Sessions and startup"
<ReMixx> k
<vidd> is there a check in ANY box?
<ReMixx> check next to: "Prompt on logout", "Show hibernate button", "Show suspend button"
<vidd> sorry...go to "advanced" tab
<ReMixx> oh ok
<ReMixx> just launch gnome on startup
<vidd> ok...reboot
<ReMixx> k
<vidd> i dont see where we goofed
<ReMixx> we goofed? how so
<vidd> the desktop should load WITHOUT being TOLD to
<ReMixx> well it is now
<ReMixx> it's loading
<ReMixx> splash screen and all
<vidd> right...but there should NOT have been all these extra steps
<ReMixx> and it's loading much faster than ubuntu on my much faster desktop...
<ReMixx> weird
<vidd> not really...it is way less to load
<ReMixx> that must be it
<vidd> so all is well and good in your wold?
<ReMixx> it appears so!
<ReMixx> now to set up some things
<ReMixx> i assume anything that works on ubuntu will work on xubuntu?
<vidd> sure
<vidd> they both have the same repo's
<ReMixx> awesome
<vidd> feel free to recommend my site to your friends...and pass that disk around!
<ReMixx> why would you encourage passing the disk around?
<ReMixx> but i will
<vidd> so that we can fight bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<vidd> !bug 1
<ReMixx> oooh
<ReMixx> rofl
<vidd> as a side note....
<vidd> i will be changing the name of that download folder from /test to /downloads
<ReMixx> ah
<ReMixx> if anything i'll just give them the net installer.iso
<vidd> not going to recomend my site?
<vidd> =[
<ReMixx> lol sure i will
<ReMixx> what's the address again
<vidd> i have all kinds of goodies there
<vidd> vidd.homelinux.net:8080/downloads
<ReMixx> ok i bookmarked it
* vidd will be sprucing up the acual site in the coming days
<vidd> maybe throw together some tutorials and articles
<ReMixx> lol good luck with that
<vidd> =] 
<ReMixx> that would be really helpful
<vidd> if i only knew html.......
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> how do i add repositories to xubuntu?
<vidd> in command line or via synaptic?
<vidd> (it is the same as ubuntu)
<ReMixx> uh i was going by some tutorial that said to go to system>administration>software properties
<ReMixx> ah i found it in xubuntu
<ReMixx> software sources
<ReMixx> figures
<vidd> ha...i just go to terminal and type "sudo [preferred text editor...i use pico]  etc/apt/sources.list
<ReMixx> ah yeah
<vidd> just uncomment, and viola! save and exit, sudo apt-get update....done
<ReMixx> there wasn't anything in sources.list
<ReMixx> to uncomment
<vidd> of course not...you did the net install...it auto-selects ALL repo's
<ReMixx> oh
<ReMixx> so i'm set then
<vidd> the entire repo collection is available
<vidd> yep
<vidd> and im off to hit the rack
<ReMixx> do you know where to find the enable xdmcp button?
<vidd> yeah....
<ReMixx> need ot do that for vnc
<vidd> applications>settings>login window
<ReMixx> k...
<ReMixx> don't see it in there
<vidd> hmmmm....then i dont know where it would be...or if it is even available for xfce
<vidd> but this is where you set the timed login...and that is the same place what you are looking for is in Ubuntu....
<ReMixx> so i need to enable timed login?
<vidd> so that is beyond my experience...and i have no idea what it even is!
<ReMixx> lol ok, thanks anyway hehe
<vidd> no....VIDD needs to enable timed logins because the old lady is NEVER getting the password for my account, and she cant remember her own
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> ok i found it
<vidd> awesome....where is it [so i can tell the next guyu
<ReMixx> in the login window, remote tab, have to select something other than login disabled
<ReMixx> like plain
<ReMixx> and then it shows up on the bottom
<ReMixx> "Configure XDMCP"
<vidd> ah...so i WAS right...just it is not showing by default
<vidd> what IS XDMCP?
<ReMixx> beats me lol
<ReMixx> i just know you need to go in there and uncheck something for vnc to work
* vidd follows the logic....if you dont know what something is...dont use it till ya do!
<ReMixx> lol
<ReMixx> good luck figuring it out
<vidd> well the bed is calling me....
<vidd> see ya around?
<ReMixx> it called me a couple hours ago
<ReMixx> maybe, if i need help ;)
<ReMixx> thanks again vidd, you saved my xubuntu life lol
<vidd> lol
<vidd> night
<ReMixx> good night
<artabrahao> HI, I have a ubuntu installed and want to share some folders with windows 2003 server.
<crdlb> !samba
<crdlb> !!samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<artabrahao> I installed samba, and the windows see the mshome workgrouo, ping the server when I type \\ubuntu\folder from a window, it does not work
<sigmamu188> dose anyone know how to change the permissions for the usage of a command
<sigmamu188> ie the shutdown command
<sigmamu188> so that you dont have to type sudo  shutdown now
<sigmamu188> and enter a pw
<sigmamu188> i tried changing the ownersuip and user for /sbin/shutdown
<sigmamu188> is /sbin/shutdown the command i need to change the permission of
<Pumpernickel> sigmamu188: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/NonRootShutdown
<T`> anyone here know how to select the default audio card to use?
<T`> i have a usb headset and normal soundcard
<T`> i would like to switch between both..
<artabrahao> in ubuntu I can see mshome workgroup But  cant see the server, and from microsoft network is the same
<silent_> I'm having partition issues with the xubuntu installation outlined here w/ a screenshot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454679
<Catoptromancy> I find alternate CD much easier to partition
<silent_> I tried the alternative and got the same result
<Catoptromancy> I tried with live CD many times
<silent_> the post indicates that
<Catoptromancy> Live CD didnt seem to have the option
<Catoptromancy> Alternate is there for Fiesty?
<Jester45> silent_: what type is the partition you might not have any read access
<silent_> all of the partitions
<silent_> none of them show in the installer
<Jester45> Catoptromancy: did you look at the link?
<Catoptromancy> I saw screenshot
<Catoptromancy> I saw same thing when tried to install
<Catoptromancy> Alternate CD much easier to get around
<silent_> is it a problem with sata drives?
<Jester45> silent_: what filesystem is on there
<silent_> multiple
<Jester45> any fat or linux compatible?
<silent_> 1 is ntfs, 2 is ext3, 3 is ntfs, 4 is... not sure, and 5 is swap
<Jester45> ok never mind then
<silent_> why doesn't the installer run as root or use the same functions to access the drive as fdisk does?
<Jester45> can you mount it?
<silent_> yep
<silent_> I can mount anything as root
<T`> you guys know how to select the default sound card for alsa?
<silent_> and make it accessible to users
<T`> i have two devices
<Jester45> run the installer root
<Jester45> as root
<silent_> I tried, using the gui, could you give me the proper command to run it?
<Jester45> nope not with out booting to a live cd
<Jester45> can you try open a terminal and draging the icon into it
<T`> Jester45, any idea about my question?
<silent_> I think I've tried that.... here, I'll boot into live, brb
<Jester45> T`: nope i have problems with sound my self
<T`> Jester45, oh.. like?
<Jester45> T`: like nothing on the system can control my card, all the mixers give me the same volume output at 0% or 100%
<Jester45> i cant turn off any channel
<Jester45> but im glad it just works
<Jester45> when i first went from windows to linux i had a modem/sound card frankenstein
<T`> oh
<T`> did you select the right card when you using the mixer?
<T`> and does it work with alsamixer?
<Jester45> yea and no
<Jester45> i only have 1 card
<Jester45> and alsamixer didnt help
<T`> hmm strange
<T`> what does it say?
<Jester45> does nt say anything
<Jester45> it thinks it worked
<T`> so you change vol and it shows that vol
<T`> but your sound still stays the same?
<Jester45> if u change it from 0 to 100
<T`> what about 0 to 25?
<Jester45> the sound stays the same
<Jester45> same
<Jester45> or 50 to 0 is the same
<Jester45> and when i restart and look the volume is the same as i set it
<silent_> ok Jester45, I'm in live on Gaim
<Jester45> did you try dragging the icon?
<silent_> doing it now
<silent_> nothing
<silent_> no partitions shown
<Jester45> so you ran it as root?
<silent_> afaik
<Jester45> i dont know them
<Jester45> then
<silent_> ugh, I've done this before, that's what's so annoying
<silent_> I actually have an edgy installation on it, but I want a fresh install
<silent_> I'll try the alternate cd again
<silent_> Jester45, I tried the alternative cd in OEM and text mode. Same thing. I was able to alt out to another shell and I could see the partitions with fdisk -l... I'm about ready to give up
<silent_> hmm, apparently this is a somewhat common problem
<octoberdan> silent_: I'd suggest posting on the Forums
<octoberdan> ubuntuforums.org
* octoberdan runs away
<Eagle_101> anyone have a clue on what is the minimum amount of harddrive space you need for xubuntu (all I see the the minumum RAM)
<TheSheep> Eagle_101: about 1.5-2 GB
<TheSheep> Eagle_101: depends on what you install
<Eagle_101> ok
<Eagle_101> thanks
<hyper_ch> silent_: can you pastebin the results of sudo fdisk -l ?
<hyper_ch> Eagle_101: but I would give it a bit more than just 2gb
<TheSheep> especially if you plan on upgrading via natwork
<TheSheep> network
<Eagle_101> yeah I'm sure, I'm trying to help someone who wants to install this
<Eagle_101> needed a barebones minimum ;)
<Eagle_101> thanks folks :D
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: do you know why X uses like 30% cpu?
<Eagle_101> it should not
<Eagle_101> (at least not on gentoo)
<hyper_ch> I know it shouldn't but sometimes it does for no reason
<Catoptromancy> theres a reason
<Catoptromancy> use process manager to see exactly what program is doing it
<Catoptromancy> I have a CPU graph on my panel, in case I dont hear my PC humming
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: I'm uploading a screenshot
<Catoptromancy> ohh X in the process manager is 30%?
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: http://www.roleplayer.org/x.png
<Catoptromancy> forgot what command did that
<Catoptromancy> mem something
<hyper_ch> ???
<Catoptromancy> bash command to list processes?
<hyper_ch> top
<hyper_ch> or rather htop on that screenshot
<Catoptromancy> I had shell that did a few at once
<Catoptromancy> cool I used a different command
<Catoptromancy> for something similar
<Catoptromancy> htop isnt installed but top works
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: did you have a look at the screenshot?
<Catoptromancy> im looking
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 297/897GB, RAM: 996/1010MB, 163 proc's, 2.14d up
<Catoptromancy> interesting
<Catoptromancy> what program did you start rgiht before cpu graph went red?
<hyper_ch> none
<Catoptromancy> when did you upgrade xfce?
<Catoptromancy> im using 4.0
<hyper_ch> using feisty
<hyper_ch> hence 4.4
<Catoptromancy> hmm I should have 4.4 then
<crdlb>  !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Catoptromancy> No LSB modules are available.
<hyper_ch> anyway, gotta go to universe
<Catoptromancy> well im clueless
<hyper_ch> university I mean
<hyper_ch> well, it just happens somteims and I still didn't figure out why and when
<crdlb> Catoptromancy, are you sure you have xfce 4.0?
<Catoptromancy> 2.6.20-15-generic
<Catoptromancy> Release 4.0
<Catoptromancy> in sysinfo
<crdlb> ok that's feisty
<crdlb> dpkg -l|grep xfce4
<crdlb> or maybe: apt-cache policy xfce4
<Catoptromancy>   Candidate: 4.3.99.1
<Catoptromancy>   Version table:
<Catoptromancy>      4.3.99.1 0
<Catoptromancy> 4.3.99 is pretty close to 4.4
<Catoptromancy> heh
<crdlb> yep that's right
<crdlb>  !info xfce4 feisty
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.99.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sigmamu188> Pumpernickel: finally got it
<sigmamu188> ended up having to create a group
<Catoptromancy> aptitude update xfce4 ?
<sigmamu188> and write some scripts
<sigmamu188> first time i have ever writen a script for my os
<crdlb> Catoptromancy, I'm pretty sure you're ok
<sigmamu188> i thik im totally in love with linux now
<Catoptromancy> wow heh, I just ran update manager
<Catoptromancy> im totally behind
<Catoptromancy> think i did it last week
<`s`> how do you look what arch you are on up on windows?
<predaeus> what arch?
<kalikiana_> `s`, I believe it's right-click on My Computer and select Properties.. somewhere in there.
* kalikiana_ hasn't booted win for quite some time. *g
<`s`> kalikiana_, yeah same problem here O.o
<`s`> thanks
<kalikiana_> :)
<sigmamu188> arch?
<`s`> sigmamu188, archtype
<`s`> i386 , i686 etc
<sigmamu188> oops
<sigmamu188> <`s`> sigmamu188, archtype
<sigmamu188> <`s`> i386 , i686 etc
<sigmamu188> what is that?
<sigmamu188> the dog was laying on the keyboard
<`s`> its the type of system architecture
<`s`> you heard of the 64 bit computers?
<sigmamu188> how do you see that?
<sigmamu188> yea
<`s`> no clue in windows
<`s`> just run lspci to get it in linux if I'm right
<sigmamu188> im not sure how to decifer all that data
<sigmamu188> lol
<`s`> heh :)
<predaeus> on linux you can also run  "file program" on a system binary to get a hint
<sigmamu188> what dose that data mean s's
<predaeus> like "file ls"
<`s`> its the differt sort of devices you have on your computer
<sigmamu188> okk
<sigmamu188> that makes sense
<`s`> 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<`s`> thats my wireless controller
<`s`> sigmamu188, don't mind me I'm on gentoo linux >.>
<sigmamu188> and the 05.02.0 is the address
<`s`> you don't even see this stuff on xubuntu
<sigmamu188> in the buss
<sigmamu188> on the buss
<sigmamu188> i dont know how to say what i mean
<sigmamu188> is that the card address
<sigmamu188> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<sigmamu188> `s`:  whats the perks of that
<`s`> sigmamu188, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_linux
<`s`> sigmamu188, you don't want to use it unless you are interested in the setup
<`s`> it took me 2 days to correctly configure it and get a GUI up
<sigmamu188> so why are you in a xubuntu chatroom
<sigmamu188> lol
<`s`> sigmamu188, I used to have xubuntu :)
<`s`> and I'm helping someone set it up
<sigmamu188> thats cool
<sigmamu188> i just tonight wrote my first linux script
<`s`> :)
<sigmamu188> i  was making my log out easier
<sigmamu188> it was a pain in the ass
<`s`> heh
<sigmamu188> i had to edit visudo
<`s`> so what text editor did you use :P
<sigmamu188> im just now hitting 3 monts of solid linux use
<sigmamu188> mousepad
<`s`> O.o
<`s`> to write a script!
<sigmamu188> yes
* `s` shudders!
<sigmamu188> lol
<sigmamu188> what should i use
<`s`> no line numbers
<`s`> sigmamu188, I won't tell you
<sigmamu188> it was a super simple script
<sigmamu188> lol
<sigmamu188> ok
<sigmamu188> fair enough
<`s`> why, because everyone has their own ideas
<sigmamu188> im used to c++ i did that a few years back
<`s`> I could say use vim, which is what I use, but you  might find emacs, kate, or any number of other text editors better
<sigmamu188> i just needed a simple script though
<`s`> :)
<sigmamu188> my next project is to setup a DNS and network with all my computers on linux and have roaming profiles
<sigmamu188> baby steps for now
<sigmamu188> night guys
<MrC> hello dear fellows
<MrC> anyone in here?
<Ramla> We're all somewhat here
<Ramla> But you aren't..
<pastorn> how do i change the gamma settings of one monitor but not the other
<pastorn> the gamma line i xorg.conf doesn't help :/
<pastorn> i'm using a dual head GF7600 GS card with the glx driver
<hyper_ch> pastorn: did you restart x after having altered xorg.conf?
<pastorn> hehe.. yes?
<pastorn> Section "Monitor"
<pastorn> 	Identifier	"left"
<pastorn> 	Option		"DPMS"
<pastorn> 	Horizsync	30.0-130.0
<pastorn> 	Vertrefresh	50-160
<pastorn> 	DisplaySize	4000 3000
<pastorn> 	Gamma	0.6	1.15	1.85
<pastorn> EndSection
<pastorn> that does nothing for me...
<hyper_ch> pastorn: did you restart x after having altered xorg.conf?
<pastorn> yes, of course
<pastorn> @paste
<pastorn> anyone here knows how to use xgamma?
<pastorn> with dual view
<kumamoto> pastorn: have u messed up your gamma settings
<pastorn> no, i have two monitors and one is borken
<kumamoto> pastorn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22568/
<kumamoto> don't know if that is going to help
<pastorn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22569/
<Deviad> can anyone pls tell me how not to get this error: configure: error: cannot find QuickTime headers
<Deviad>  ?
<kumamoto> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gl_> hi, can somebody tell me if when running a xubuntu install and a router (linksys) also is necessary to run a firewall?
<ZenDJiNN> It's not really necessary no.
<gl_> Thanks!
<Merchelo> win mov 7
<Merchelo> bah
<redmonkey> huh
<Deviad> hey, is there any place to set -j permanently for compiling with gcc?
<Deviad> it doesn't use the 2 cores for compiling but just one by default
<Deviad> how can I fix this?
<Catoptromancy> I think for one process , it will only use 1 core
<Catoptromancy> I been flat lining cpu meter at 50% for an hour
<Deviad> in gentoo if you set -j 3 or 4 it uses the two cores
<Deviad> so since that's a gcc option... I'm wondering where to put it in ubuntu
<Catoptromancy> Well if you do one thing at a time it would be useful
<Catoptromancy> Im guessing in the make file
<Deviad> where is it located?
<Catoptromancy> or maybe make -j
<Catoptromancy> where all make files are
<JJNova> 'ello fellow xubuntu users!
<Jester45> anyone know the name of the firefox alternative? its lighter weight
<JJNova> Does anyone know how to eleminate the items from the launcher that have already been deleted?
<Jester45> they should auto remove
<Jester45> o do you mean
<Jester45> the panel applets? right click and remove
<JJNova> No no
<JJNova> I mean, Under Applications I have a section called "Other"
<JJNova> and it's got launchers to applications that aren't there
<JJNova> Specifically, Applications that were ran with WINE, but WINE has since been removed as I only used it to test some programs
<Catoptromancy> I totally hate that
<Catoptromancy> /usr/share/applications/
<Catoptromancy> there are file named .desktop
<Catoptromancy> NoDisplay=true
<Catoptromancy> at bottom of .desktop for item you want gone
<Catoptromancy> well not displayed
<Catoptromancy> horribly annoying
<Catoptromancy> I had to do that to each wine menu, since I only run wine for terminal
<Catoptromancy> from
<JJNova> I'm not seeing .desktop
<Catoptromancy> ls
<Catoptromancy> sudo mousepad filename.desktop
<JJNova> heh. The items I want removed aren't listed.
<JJNova> That's just great.
<Catoptromancy> #winehq
<JJNova> Thanks
<Catoptromancy> we got same problem
<Catoptromancy> wine decides to make shortcuts
<Catoptromancy> even though every program I ever ran with wine I used terminal with my own custom shells
<JJNova> I don't use custom shells, but I launch the installers and programs form Terminal
<JJNova> And that's what I have, is that screenshot
<darrend> anyone know why I might get the folowing output from e2fsck on an unmounted partition..?
<darrend> e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1
<darrend> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<darrend> how do I tell what's using it?
<Catoptromancy> JJNova, seems we have a problem with Window Manager, I have no idea where it is.
<JJNova> X ?
<Catoptromancy> WM he called it
<Catoptromancy> he knows about it , but wont even say where it is
<Catoptromancy> or what is does...
<JJNova> Yeah, but he didn't seem like he wanted to be too friendly with you. >.<
<redmonkey> is there a way to minimize certain programs (like audacious) to the systray?
<topcat1027> hi, can somebody help me? i just finished downloading automatix and when i try to open it says "error, synaptic is running, please close synaptic and restart automatix"
<topcat1027> only i dont know what synaptic is or how to close it
<redmonkey> topcat1027: synaptic is a package manager
<crdlb> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<topcat1027> oh ok
<topcat1027> well how do install the flash and java updates for firefox
<topcat1027> because on regular ubuntu i think i just used automatix
<Jester45> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jester45> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Jester45> :) bots are good
<topcat1027> i was about to ask if that was a bot, haha
<topcat1027> so if i type in exlamation then something
<topcat1027> the bot will tell me whats up?
<Jester45> it will try
<topcat1027> cool, thanks
<crdlb> and you can test it in /msg
<JJNova> !delete empty laucnhers that wine left behind when uninstalling programs
<JJNova> It was worth a shot.
<Catoptromancy> heh
<topcat1027> ya rly
<Catoptromancy> im googling up nothing for it
<redmonkey> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<JJNova> I used desktop search to hopefully find a reference to one of the files
<Catoptromancy> I spent more time removing crap from wine than installing and getting to work right
<JJNova> No luck on my end
<Catoptromancy> In the same "other" menu I also winecfg, winenotepad
<Catoptromancy> wineminesweeper a few other useless program I would never use anyway
<Catoptromancy> but the .desktop trick worked
<Catoptromancy> but took so very long for something trivial
<JJNova> I'll navigate back in there, but I'm positive none of my leftovers were located there
<JJNova> Yeah, no such luck
<JJNova> Heh. Go figure. The one time the right-click 'properties' feature of Microsoft Windows would od been handy.
<Catoptromancy> there is some cfg file somewhere
<Catoptromancy> for Xfce
<JJNova> I give up
<JJNova> At least until the problem begins to annoy me more than the solution agian
<hyper_ch> JJNova: what problem?
<Catoptromancy> ya i let ine go for a week
<Catoptromancy> let mine
<JJNova> hyper_ch:  Removing some left over launchers after the software is removed.
<JJNova> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v623/jjnova/app_other.png   <-- See image.
<Catoptromancy> install a program with wine, it makes menu, remove program, broken menu still there
<loswillios> hey
<Catoptromancy> someone in #winehq said it was the Window Manager
<JJNova> Hello loswillios
<hyper_ch> yes, it's the xfce menu
<Catoptromancy> ive looked everywhere on how to fix that
<Catoptromancy> maybe I should post a bug report on wine site about Xfce
<JJNova> Couldn't hurt.
<Catoptromancy> or maybe the bug is Xfce
<loswillios> Uh i just got this numlockx thing to work
<JJNova> Either way, I can't find any reference to them in the filesystem, although I'm sure it's there
<loswillios> although I reckon it's not the best way to put it in .bashrc
<JJNova> I just hit the Num Lock key....
<loswillios> JJNova: well, I do not. :)
* loswillios searches for a wine/xubuntu guide
<Catoptromancy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/50784
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50784 in wine "wine destroys xfce-menu" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<loswillios> hmpf
<JJNova> Catoptromancy:  Are you going to expand on that report ?
<Catoptromancy> I guess
<Catoptromancy> a bit busy right now
<Catoptromancy> sometime today
<JJNova> <3 or whatever the cool kids are doing today to say, "Thanks"
<Catoptromancy> That seems more like A wine bug I think
<Catoptromancy> A way around this mess, is to install in windows and just copy the files directly over
<Catoptromancy> no setup.exe or install
<Catoptromancy> swap files
<JJNova> I suppose, if I wanted a dual boot system.
<JJNova> Looks like I might just be doing that though
<JJNova> of course, then I might as well run the program in windows
<Catoptromancy> yup
<Catoptromancy> I duel boot mostly cause wine doesnt work on a few programs I need
<JJNova> I'm looking to do Dual boot just to stream video on a website, and using FLV since Ogg Theora's only option is Cortado, and it's not very useful.
<JJNova> And I'm much faster in Paintshop Pro than I am in GIMP, but that's just a matter of familiarizing myself with some software I haven't been using for years.
<Jester45> or use adobe photoshop its fun and CS3 is kinda new
<JJNova> I've used Photoshop, but I have the same issues with it that I have with the GIMP.... I'm just not familiar with it's layout.
<Jester45> i like photoshops over the gimp
<Jester45> i think becuase the gimp has diffrent windows
<JJNova> Been using Paintshop Pro for so long, it's similar to when a long time MS Windows user complains about Ubuntu complexity, when in actuality, things are just done slightly different. (Synaptic, Add/Remove, etc.)
<Jester45> it gets con fusing
<JJNova> Yeah, there's a version of GIMP that puts it all in a container and makes the layout mimic Photoshop
<JJNova> Which is great if you are trying to make that switch.
<Jester45> i dont so much in them i just play around with photos or as school when im bored i try to make icons or copy peoples and change them
<JJNova> heh. Photoshop the girl next to you onto a body of Keira Knightley... I ujnderstand
<Jester45> im having 2 problems that i cant seem to figure out why they are happening
<Catoptromancy> JJNova, gimpshop, skins the gimp too look and similar menus to photoshop
<Catoptromancy> oh heh
<Catoptromancy> didnt read up
<Jester45> 1) i cant copy a dvd to iso it give me a I/O error and 2) alsa has no control over my sound card :( vol+/- doesnt do anything
<Catoptromancy> what kind of DVD?
<Jester45> video
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Jester45> i dont want to watch it just copy it
<Catoptromancy> what software?
<Jester45> diffrent ones i would like a cli one
<Catoptromancy> k3b tell me exactly what the error is
<hyper_ch> Jester45: can't "dd" make an iso?
<Catoptromancy> "encrypted DVD" cant copy
<Jester45> i have a machine that is headless i have 5 dvd drives on it and i have been using it to burn disc but i did a fresh instal and lost my script to so it
<Catoptromancy> instead of just an vague error
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Catoptromancy> dunno about that then
<Jester45> so a simple ssh in would be nice
<Jester45> could it be that i dont have libdvdcss
<JJNova> STOP PIRATING MOVIES!
<Jester45> THEY ARE MY DVDS THAT I WANT A BACK UP OF
<JJNova> 5 copies at a time? Wow. Let me get one.
<JJNova> :)
<Jester45> i saw on a website a 13 dvd drive tower it had 1 button on it to copy from the top drive to the other 12 at the same time
<Jester45> load it up, press button, wait a bit, done
<hyper_ch> JJNova: here it's legal to give copies to family members and close friends
<Catoptromancy> wheres here?
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: CH
<Catoptromancy> CH?
<hyper_ch> yes, in CH
<Jester45> hehe "close friends" could mean people you kinda sorta never met in person
<Jester45> what it stand for
<loswillios> is there a small browser for xubuntu available that can store passwords?
<loswillios> firefox is too bloated for this system :/
<hyper_ch> Jester45: no, you  have to konw this people to a certain degree... but it doesn't require to have met those
<hyper_ch> CH --> Confoederatio Helvetica
<Jester45> and where is that
<hyper_ch> loswillios: how about Opera?
<Jester45> south america?
<hyper_ch> Jester45: hmmm, you are smart, you can find out if you reall want to know
<loswillios> hyper_ch: uhm
<Jester45> i could... but im to lazy
<hyper_ch> then there is a challenge... what is bigger? the curiosity or the laziness?
<Jester45> so... anyone know hwo to kill a zombie process?
<j1mc> hyper_ch: how's the weather in switzerland?  :)
<hyper_ch> Jester45: rebooting
<loswillios> hyper_ch: i thought more of open-source software
<Jester45> my laziness is way bigger than anything else i got :)
<hyper_ch> loswillios: well, mozilla browser isn't in the repos anymore in feisty...
<loswillios> hyper_ch: how so?
<hyper_ch> j1mc: quite good actually... just a bit too hot
<hyper_ch> loswillios: because it's not anymore included
<loswillios> hyper_ch: and which is the default now?
<hyper_ch> firefox 2
<loswillios> ...
<loswillios> that's too bloated, I already told you
<hyper_ch> then get one without password manager
<Jester45> firefox 3
<hyper_ch> portable firefox?
<loswillios> I was more thinking of galeon / epiphany
<loswillios> but I don't know if they can store passwords
<JJNova> THere are lightweight versions of Opera
<hyper_ch> loswillios: download and thest them
<Jester45> OOOO... i know its dillo + piece of paper
<Jester45> o and a pen
<hyper_ch> http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/firefox_portable
<JJNova> Or use a text browser, unless that's not an option for you either.
<spaceraver> hi, got a bit of a problem here
<JJNova> What is it ?
<spaceraver> i have 3 harddrives, 1 ide and 2 sata..
<hyper_ch> having 3 harddrives is not a problem :)
<hyper_ch> I have 4 :)
<hyper_ch> (and a 5th for which I havne't space left)
<JJNova> I can't hook up more than three.
<Jester45> gigabit network storage it hyper_ch
<JJNova> Although, this month xubuntu stopped recognizing 3 of them. :'(
<hyper_ch> Jester45: it's only a 60gb drive
<Jester45> and...
<spaceraver> when installing i have chosen to use a seperate /boot and it's residing on the same hdd as i want to install xubuntu on.. partitions are as follows: sda is an Ide drive and has seperate /, /boot and /home partitions plus 2 gb swap
<spaceraver> that leaves sdb and sdc which are ntfs..
<spaceraver> in the end of the installer i can click advanced and set where the boot loader should be.. but that says hd0 and not sda
<hyper_ch> hem... isn't it hdX and sdX in feisty? you say ide and sata are all sdX
<spaceraver> that what is listed as..
<Jester45> the ide should be hdX
<spaceraver> yes
<spaceraver> which is why i cant get my head around to why is says sdX
<Jester45> are you using the live cd
<spaceraver> yep
<spaceraver> the first thing i did when i got to the desktop was unmounting everything
<Jester45> does anyone agree with me that the live cd installer has a lot of bugs?
* spaceraver does
<spaceraver> but that is just as far as correct labels
<hyper_ch> well, I tend to say feisty has still some issues with hdX/sdX
<Jester45> there have been a lot of other things wrong with it
<hyper_ch> well, I noticed that problem first with herd 3... luckily TheSheep helped me then
<spaceraver> try getting gentto installed.. that is a pita without ending
<Jester45> i used to ask TheSheep a lot of questions, i think he hates me now
<spaceraver> got sick of compiling it after the 5th time it refused
<hyper_ch> I also bugged him and then always this offtopic talks initiated by me in here... amazingly I ahven't been banned yet from the channel
<Jester45> i have been 2 times
<hyper_ch> what did you do?
<Jester45> thats a long story
<hyper_ch> Jester45: I think you've helped me also a few times
<spaceraver> i have been banned a month fron #ubuntu
<hyper_ch> well, you can start with it :)
<hyper_ch> I've never been in #ubuntu
<hyper_ch> I get banned on a regular base from #php
<Jester45> well... i will take it to #xubuntu-offtopic
<spaceraver> explicit language on freenode is apparently a nono
<hyper_ch> what's explicit language?
<JJNova> I was kicked form Ubuntu
<JJNova> Because I guess a comment I made could of been taken as "attacking" or "offensive". Although I helped some 20 odd people in the hour previous.
<JJNova> :'(
<Zvezdichko> hello there
<Jester45> hi
<Zvezdichko> I've just installed Feisty and it's my first try of Xubuntu
<Jester45> cool
<Jester45> you like it?
<Zvezdichko> awesome.
<Zvezdichko> but I wonder whether it will be possible to install kde as a second desktop
<Zvezdichko> ;)
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko: yes
<hyper_ch> open a terminal and enter this:
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop  ---> that will download  a few hunder megabytes of data
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko: and make sure, you don't replace gdm with kdm... you will be asked if you want to use kdm... say no there
<Zvezdichko> yes, I know this but will this keep the Xfce?
<Jester45> yes i will
<Jester45> it*
<Jester45> you have a session to choose when you log in ether xfce or kde
<JJNova> Yeah, when you log in, click on SESSION and you can choose which desktop environment to log in as
<Zvezdichko> great... but later, I have to find some other stuff... for example skype binaries for ubuntu:)
<JJNova> Skypeis the devil.
<JJNova> I mean, cool.
<Zvezdichko> downloading with average 50 kb/sec will make a whole night download for kde
<Zvezdichko> :)
<hyper_ch> too bad it's not an open protocol
<hyper_ch> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Zvezdichko> i wonder why this is not in multiverse...
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko: because it's closed source
<Zvezdichko> isn't multiverse supposed to be for closed source projects
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko: not sure... well, maybe skype objected to have it included in outside repos
<Zvezdichko> it's strange because debian for example has skype binaries
<JJNova> It's because in recent hours, it has been universally decided that Skype is evil. ;)
<Zvezdichko> hahahahah lol
<hyper_ch> skype is evil
<Zvezdichko> I don't know . My girlfriend wants to talk via skype :)
<Zvezdichko> but what's the evil with skype? ;)
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko: you don't know what's happening... it's a closed protocoll
<JJNova> YOu could use SIP
<Zvezdichko> isn't mp3 also a closed protocol? there are some distros ( including earliest versions of ubuntu ) that refused to include mp3 support
<hyper_ch> mp3 isn't closed but patented
<Zvezdichko> heh, there was an article in linux-bg that the open source violates one hundred patent rules
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko: just claims by M$
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko: without any proof
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko: if M$ would tell what could be infringing the code would be quickly altered
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko: it's just scare tactics
<Zvezdichko> probably yes... I personally predict that Vista will be failure
<Zvezdichko> there are a lot of old computers ( like mine )
<Zvezdichko> so what? next year I won't have support for XP? ( I have a legal copy! )
<hyper_ch> well, it might even well be, that M$ infringes those patents.... Unix has been around much longer and linux is based on unix... hence it might be that M$ infringes on uni
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko: no, M$ anounced to prolong support for XP
<Zvezdichko> that's great. this doesn't mean that I love the updates, patches and so on
<Zvezdichko> patches means updating some basic windows software. What about the other software like firefox?
<Zvezdichko> manual update for each packet is painful
<hyper_ch> another reason for not using windows
<Zvezdichko> there's ONE thing that prevents me from deleting windows
<Zvezdichko> it's DirectX
<Zvezdichko> as for Linux, years ago I had slackware on my oldest box and it worked very fine
<hyper_ch> only needed for gaming
<Zvezdichko> new Linuxes however are getting heavier
<Zvezdichko> I was unable, for example, to install xubuntu with the desktop cs
<Zvezdichko> cd
<Zvezdichko> 192 MB ram- that's the minumum, I have it, but the installation crashed
<silent_> you can install fluxbox
<silent_> but then again, that wouldn't really be xubuntu anymore ;P
<Catoptromancy> fluxbuntu
<Zvezdichko> is there fluxbuntu at all?
<silent_> no
<Catoptromancy> #fluxbuntu
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Zvezdichko> hey, I installed feisty because I wanted to try KDE 4
<silent_> oh. no way
<Zvezdichko> with these 192 ram :)
<Jester45> xfce4 you me
<silent_> nice find Catop :P
<JJNova> There's an unofficial Fluxbuntu
<silent_> fluxbox will get better over time
<Catoptromancy> no stable release yet
<Jester45> there is an evilubuntu
<silent_> evilwm?
<JJNova> Yeah, the fiery colors and stuff. I saw that for Edgy
<Zvezdichko> may I try to make a distro All-in-one-Desktop-Ubuntu?
<Jester45> no it just looks cool
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko: ???
<JJNova> Ratpoisonbuntu
<silent_> Zvezdichko, that is unecessary, its all too easy to install new wms
<Catoptromancy> Probably already is an allinone ubuntu
<Jester45> well im off to watch a movie
<Catoptromancy> over 50 ubuntu distros
<Zvezdichko> I remember the good old ... fvwm 95
<silent_> anyone here know when creative is going to release xfi drivers?
<Jester45> there is i will tell you how ot get it
<Zvezdichko> It looked like Windows 95... damn it :)
<JJNova> You guys call them Managers, and I call them Environments. Are we talking about the same things ?
<Jester45> 1) install ubuntu 2) open a terminal 3) run sudo apt-get install *
<Zvezdichko> well, the environment is manager+additional software
<hyper_ch> or aptitude instead of apt-get if you want to install different flavouirs
<silent_> Zvezdichko, I still have to keep a winbloze partition active for gaming, until either Wine gets a little better, cadega becomes freeware, or ReactOS progresses a lot.
<Zvezdichko> the manager is what makes your windows moving around, minimizing, etc
<JJNova> You know, there is an alternative to Linux, Vista, and Mac for those that want to upgrade from XP. There's also Longhorn
<Jester45> JJNova: a window manager is just the border of the windows and where they are placed a Enviroment is the manager and other software
<Zvezdichko> I've tried to run Xfree86 without window manager, pretty cool
<Zvezdichko> :)
<silent_> Longhorn is vista
<Zvezdichko> so you don't need window manager to use X
<silent_> codename
<JJNova> Actually, Longhorn was abandoned for Vista
<Jester45> i cant wait for ReactOS to be stable
<Zvezdichko> silent_, why don't you just get cedega?
<silent_> Jester45, yea, it shows a lot of promise
<silent_> I'm a cheap bastard
<JJNova> http://www.longhorn-reloaded.org/
<Jester45> be a Pirate :)
<JJNova> YO HO !
<Zvezdichko> I've tried ReactOS too, but I think it's a dead end for the software developers
<silent_> I try to minimize my pirating :P
<Catrik> Why do I need to select "Allow Xfce to manage desktop" from Desktop Settong every time I log in?
<Jester45> if it ever becomes stable i think it will pass up many other oses
<silent_> JJNova, my appologies, does the OS work?
<Catrik> I mean it's not allowed when I log in. Can Beryl have something to do with it?
<JJNova> I haven't tried it myself. The claims are that it does.
<silent_> full compatibility?
<silent_> drivers etc?
<Zvezdichko> hehe... I like when I open a torrent page and read this: using bittorent is legal, download copyrighted software is not.
<Zvezdichko> but you are able to find anything
<silent_> its all just "file sharing"
<silent_> depends what files you're sharing
<Zvezdichko> as for vista, there is Vista Lite for old machines
<silent_> dont want to pay for it
<Jester45> vista doesnt go with old in any way
<silent_> it can
<silent_> depends how old
<JJNova> My system is pretty old
<silent_> maybe I have a differend definition of old
<JJNova> If you consider the normal life cycle that is
<Jester45> under 1ghz is getting old for me
<JJNova> Oh. Then my system is no where near old
<Zvezdichko> is xfce your default manager you guys?
<JJNova> Yes
<Jester45> beryl here
<silent_> Just built this rig a few months ago... C2D E6300 @ 2.8ghz, 2gb ocz, 8800 GTS
* JJNova is a "simple is good" guy, as you can see from http://gamecootie.com
<Zvezdichko> beryl... i'd liek to try this one
<Zvezdichko> as for xfce I see it ( my first try ) as a gnome copy
<JJNova> I have an AMD Athlon XP 2ghz 2400+
<Zvezdichko> GTK+ based, that's ok, integration with gnome software...
<silent_> and very soon I'll be installing base debian on it then adding packages, trying wms, see what I like
<Catrik> Intel P4  1500 :)
<silent_> the athlon xp series was amazing in its time
<Zvezdichko> silent_, I think KDE is the best... no concurence here
<silent_> I'll be trying all of them, but I find KDE to be a bit too flashy for me
<JJNova> This Athlon XP has served me very well so far.
<GrueTamer> silent_: if you want to get down and dirty with wm's, try wmii, if you can try something different, you may like it
<GrueTamer> but i also recommend fluxbox and icewm
<silent_> they're beautiful processors, i have 3 different machines with cpus from 1700+ - 2000+ xps running beautifully
<Zvezdichko> hardcore linux fans still hate KDE because the QT libraries were not open source in the beginning
<GrueTamer> and then xfce, and then gnome (the lighter the better for me)
<Zvezdichko> if you remember, Debian didn't include KDE for that reason
<silent_> yea, i've been looking into it a bit
<Zvezdichko> but this was long ago... :)
<silent_> I've used gnome before so I'll use it for now, just to get familiarized again, then move on to try kde, icewm and flux, maybe evilwm too
<spaceraver> desktop version of feisty: unable to install GRUB..
* GrueTamer should try evilwm sometime
<Jester45> its no good
<silent_> space, I installed it yesterday
<Jester45> its a 1 pixel border and thats it
<spaceraver> im havning a problem with it
<silent_> grub
<GrueTamer> Jester45: its all about preferences
<spaceraver> si
<silent_> root (hdfoo,foo)
<GrueTamer> some people like those borders
<silent_> setup (hdfoo)
<Zvezdichko> Does xubuntu offer the option to install LILO ( for old linux users like me )
<silent_> just use grub
<silent_> imo lilo is dying
<JJNova> I thought LILO was ded
<GrueTamer> Zvezdichko: you can do it manually
<silent_> hwo the hell did they get the longhorn source?
<GrueTamer> Zvezdichko: if you want to know how to install lilo manually, tell me, so i can get some instructions
<silent_> http://www.google.ca/search?q=install+lilo+ubuntu
<spaceraver> and pastebin does not work
<Zvezdichko> well, I think I won't do it for now unless I try to reinstall windows ...
<JJNova> silent_:  They got the Longhorn from the developers showcasing of Longhorn
<Catrik> XFCE is just killing me.
<Zvezdichko> then I won't know how to reinstall grub so I'll replace the default loader with lilo
<Zvezdichko> :)
<silent_> they got the source?
<silent_> or just the files
<JJNova> I guess so
<JJNova> I don't know.
<silent_> nice
<JJNova> I don't work on the project
<JJNova> I justknow of it
<GrueTamer> Zvezdichko: reinstalling grub isnt that hard
<Catrik> Those Home. Trash ect on Desktop just randomly are or are not in there!!
<Zvezdichko> the configuration file looks very evil
<silent_> if they have the source, it will definitely pull ahead of reactos, but there might be legal issues
<GrueTamer> Zvezdichko: for grub or for lilo?
<Zvezdichko> for grub
<GrueTamer> ahh
<GrueTamer> its really not that complicated if you get down and dirty with it, but manual configuration is hard to do unless youre used to it
<Zvezdichko> linux was dead for me for a long time... :)
<silent_> grub || root (hdx,x) || setup (hdx)
<Zvezdichko> hdx,x is supposed to be /dev/hda1 ?
<GrueTamer> hdx,x is supposed to be your drive, then partition
<silent_> that'd be (hd0,0)
<GrueTamer> REMEMBER grub starts at 0 and not 1
<JJNova> I used to be a Mandrake user, and then a SuSe user.... ubuntu has shown me the light though.
<Zvezdichko> Ubuntu? Light thought?
<Zvezdichko> it's debian based and debian is hard...
<silent_> I'm not actually installing ubuntu, I'll be installing base debian and working from there since I'm more familiar with command line
<GrueTamer> ubuntu isnt hard unless you want it to be hard
<Zvezdichko> it was very hard on some machines with unusual hardware
<spaceraver> is it okay to paste my lsdisk here since pastebin wont work??
<silent_> no
<spaceraver> then how??
<silent_> http://pastebin.ca/ that one works
<Zvezdichko> for example It didn't recognise the video ( the card was 3 months old and no driver was available )
<silent_> find a different one
<Zvezdichko> VESA didn't work and that was strange
<GrueTamer> well, nothings perfect
<GrueTamer> but ubuntus easier than most distros
<silent_> yep
<Zvezdichko> my video is ... Voodoo Banshee ( old enough ) and tdfx doesn't work fine. Luckily, VESA is fine
<silent_> a Voodoo card??
<silent_> that's an antique
<tuga3d> hi all!
<silent_> eyyy tuga
<spaceraver> http://pastebin.ca/512167 this is my output.. and sda should be an ide drive and thus hda
<GrueTamer> spaceraver: feisty has libata in the kernel, i think, it made it sda
<Zvezdichko> I know...
<tuga3d> does anybody as the amedyn driver working on the 7.04?
<spaceraver> but that stops my grub install
<silent_> space, where is grub installed?
<Zvezdichko> GrueTamer, there isn't a difficult distro IMO
<Zvezdichko> except... Gentoo
<spaceraver> it fails in the desktop installer
<spaceraver> advanced says hd0
<silent_> do you have a system running?
<GrueTamer> spaceraver: install grub manually
<silent_> linux?
<silent_> I only ever install grub manually
<GrueTamer> Zvezdichko: slackware is hard depending on who you ask
<spaceraver> everything else should be there then??
<silent_> spaceraver, where is your linux os.. sdx?
<spaceraver> sda
<silent_> 1?
<Zvezdichko> Slackware? At least there there weren't a lot of problems with software packages
<Zvezdichko> no dependencies viewed as a problem means simple install however
<GrueTamer> yup
<spaceraver> seperate /boot is sda1, / is sda2, /home is sda3 and sda4 is swap
<silent_> there shouldnt be a partition for boot
<spaceraver> i really want it to be so if it's okay with you guys
<silent_> it wont work like that
<GrueTamer> itll work
<silent_> grub needs to access files in /boot/grub
<silent_> under /
<GrueTamer> itll be harder to make it work, but it will work
<spaceraver> so why can i specify it as /boot under partitions??
<GrueTamer> itll work
<silent_> it should
<spaceraver> yes
<GrueTamer> it might take more time to MAKE it work, but it will work
<silent_> use manual install though
<spaceraver> so sudo grub-install
<silent_> not exactly
<GrueTamer> the boot partition probably is messing up the automatic installer
<silent_> grub should be in the system already
<spaceraver> enlighten me
<silent_> type grub
<silent_> it will give you a cli to the tool
<spaceraver> done
<silent_> get grub> ?
<spaceraver> yes
<silent_> sda1 is your boot?
<GrueTamer> grub-install is the same thing as going into the grub cli and doing the install command
<spaceraver> if im not saying anything within 30 secs just continue..
<GrueTamer> it just doesnt give you as much freedom as the grub cli does, with its other commands
<silent_> is /dev/sda1 your /boot/ partition?
<spaceraver> im firing up gparted
<silent_> in the grub> cli type "root (hd0,0)"
<silent_> then "setup (hd0)"
<Zvezdichko> skype is already downloadded here
<Zvezdichko> slow internet connection huh
<spaceraver> says selected disc does not exist
<Zvezdichko> hd0?
<spaceraver> yesw
<silent_> are you running grub as root?
<silent_> quit out and sudo
<Zvezdichko> maybe it's another option for SCSI disks ( correct me if I'm wrong )
<spaceraver> done
<silent_> nah, I use a sata drive... same thing
<silent_> sudo grub?
<spaceraver> mix between sata and ide
<silent_> try again
<spaceraver> sudo grub gives me grub>
<silent_> root (hd0,0)
<silent_> setup (hd0)
<spaceraver> done
<silent_> great success?
<spaceraver> Error 15: file not found
<silent_> .. ugh
<silent_> just forget that first partition
<silent_> you don't need it anyway
<silent_> sudo grub
<silent_> root (hd0,1)
<silent_> setup (hd0)
<silent_> it will install to /boot/ on sda2
<spaceraver> ill reformat to a different partition the
<spaceraver> n
<spaceraver> hang on
<silent_> dont bother, you wasted practically no space
<silent_> and you can always lvm it onto something else
<spaceraver> i know... but 50 mb is 50 mb
<silent_> alright, reformat and reinstall if you want
<spaceraver> getting to partitions
<Zvezdichko> it was a strange problem for him...
<silent_> I have to go soon so be fast, I'm going to be installing debian, wiping my hdd clean
<spaceraver> it's because i want a seperate /home
<silent_> no, you can have a separate home
<Zvezdichko> a separate /home shouldn't be a problem
<Zvezdichko> I have installed such thingy on a box but this problems seems strange
<silent_> I dont think a separate /boot/ works though, since the system has to mount it before it can be accessed by grub and grub is initialized before th os
<silent_> its a paradox
<Zvezdichko> the grandfather paradox
<spaceraver> meh choosing xfs says it will hang
<silent_> you can, however mount with unionfs or probly lvm afterward to merge /boot/ on sda1 and /boot/ on sda2
<silent_> but that's just a waste of energy
<silent_> and time
<Zvezdichko> hey, will you recommend me a good bittorrent client for xubuntu?
<Zvezdichko> because there are a lot of options and I don't know what to choose
<silent_> hehe, I used to use one in CLI, which was a bit of a pain
<silent_> but I'm not sure which one is most feature-rich nowadays
<Zvezdichko> I like Azureus but my old box won't tolerate it
<Zvezdichko> it's Java anyway
<silent_> Java is evil
<spaceraver> okay it is now as follows.. sda 1 is /, sda2 is /home, and sda3 is swap
<silent_> java is melting the ice caps
<spaceraver> good??
<silent_> have you installed the system space?
<spaceraver> ?
<artabrahao> Hi, in windows 2003 I can ping the ubuntu and see the group mshome, but cant access shared folder, why?
<hyper_ch> spaceraver: how big is each?
<silent_> the operating system
<silent_> do you have the OS on /
<silent_> running
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: because it's not shared
<spaceraver> is 30 something gb
<spaceraver> oops / is 30 something gb
<silent_> spaceraver, have you installed xubuntu to / yet?
<silent_> or just partitioned?
<spaceraver> just partitioned using the instaloler
<spaceraver> installer
<silent_> ok, continue with the installer
<hyper_ch> spaceraver: how big did you set each partition?
<silent_> to install the system
<silent_> Hyper, they are about equal size afaik
<spaceraver> hyper_ch: my / is 30 gb and /home is 46 with 2.5 gb swap
<hyper_ch> spaceraver: how much ram?
<silent_> holy crap
<silent_> that's a lot of swap
<hyper_ch> I'd rather set root to 20gb and swap max. 1.5 gb
<spaceraver> better to have enough
<silent_> how much ram do you have?
<hyper_ch> 20gb for root is plenty
<spaceraver> 512 atm... going to throw 1024 in it
<silent_> you dont need 2.5gb swap
<artabrahao> <hyper_ch> yes, there is a folder shared
<silent_> I'd say put swap to 512mb-1gb
<Zvezdichko`dinne> dinner time
<hyper_ch> artabrahao: where do you want to try access on what
<spaceraver> what do i do with the advanced options at the end before comitting the changes??
<artabrahao> from ubuntu I want to access windows 2003 and virse-versa
<hyper_ch> spaceraver: I have set them to default
<spaceraver> it says (hd0) but that makes grub install fail
<hyper_ch> never tried to access windows computers
<hyper_ch> but from windows to ubuntu you need to setup samba
<hyper_ch> set shared folders in samba
<hyper_ch> at users to samba
<silent_> I would set the system up as follows (how I'm about to set mine up): 5gb for /, mount another 250gb onto /home/
<hyper_ch> and then you can access
<hyper_ch> silent_: 5gb to root is very little
<artabrahao> dsamba is intealled
<silent_> samba accesses both ways
<spaceraver> silent_: i have all my data on a seperate drive anyways
<silent_> samba+swat for servers works best imo
<silent_> yea, any partitioning you want will do
<silent_> but make sure you install the os
<spaceraver> so (hd0) is okay then
<silent_> yep
<silent_> as long as that's where linux lives
<spaceraver> processing
<spaceraver> failed to install
<silent_> reason?
<spaceraver> superblock something...
<silent_> bad blocks?
<silent_> have you formatted your partitions?
<spaceraver> wait a sec... ill disable the sata drives... as both my linux hdd and the dvd drive is ide it makes no difference...
<spaceraver> time to reboot
<silent_> wow, I am sooo confused
<silent_> you told me you had linux on a sata
<silent_> w/e I'm off to install debian, someone else help him when he comes back (if he comes back)
<artabrahao> Why from Ubuntu I cant access widows shared folders?
<Catoptromancy> needs FAT32
<Catoptromancy> well thats what I do
<Catoptromancy> made a FAT32 partiton so both OSes can use the files on them
<Catoptromancy> I can also some reason see my ntfs partition, but ive heard its a really bad idea to make linux use it
<artabrahao> <hyper_ch> DO I need to install samba in windows
<artabrahao> ?
<JJNova> Oh wow. I didn't think about that. I cna't dual boot this thing, everythings EXT3
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> XP forces a recovery partiton thats useless if you own the backup DVD
<Catoptromancy> and its already FAT32
<Catoptromancy> so i jsut reformatted
<Catoptromancy> all my docs and mp3s
<JJNova> That's all i do at my job is recover from a recovery partition all day
<JJNova> or use a disc to override passwords.
<wonderl00t> how do i drag n drop an executable file to an xcfe panel?
<JJNova> Like, you want to put Xchat up there next to the Firefox launcher ?
<wonderl00t> like i.e. in gnome i could just drag-n-drop the file to a panel..seems different
<wonderl00t> actually yes and no...i wanna launch a windows .exe with wine
<JJNova> I don't know. heh.
<Zvezdichko`dinne> btw what was the other name of WineX?
<JJNova> WineHQ ?
<Zvezdichko`dinne> no, I was talking about Cedega and Crossover
<Zvezdichko`dinne> I remember
<wonderl00t> codeweavers
<Catoptromancy> wonderl00t, could make a shell
<Zvezdichko`dinne> now it's time for Kubuntu-desktop ;_
<Catoptromancy> I make hidden shells in my /home/
<Catoptromancy> quick "sh .file" and its off
<wonderl00t> Catoptromancy: could you help me do that? if i can nail this, it's bye bye gnome :)
<Catoptromancy> I dont really know a gnome
<Catoptromancy> I tried once for 20 minutes
<wonderl00t> lol
<Catoptromancy> hold on
<wonderl00t> k
<Catoptromancy> make an empty txt file
<Catoptromancy> basic txt
<Catoptromancy> wine /home/desktop/Programs/ide/./Ide.exe &
<Catoptromancy> change your path
<Catoptromancy> final folder is ide   the .exe is Ide.exe
<wonderl00t> ok gimmie a sec here..
<Catoptromancy> so ./Ide.exe
<Catoptromancy> the  & sign just closes terminal but leaves program open
<Catoptromancy> dont really need it
<wonderl00t> oh ok...
<Catoptromancy> its jsut a full command line from /home/
<Catoptromancy> so instead of typing all that i just type "sh .ide"
<wonderl00t> what do i name the text file?
<Catoptromancy> whatever you want
<Catoptromancy> I like short names heh
<Catoptromancy> put a . in front if you want it hidden
<wonderl00t> ..but leave it .txt
<Catoptromancy> sure
<Catoptromancy> you can make it clicka ble
<Catoptromancy> would you rather have it like a clikcable icon?
<wonderl00t> and i can drag this text file to execute to the xfce panel?
<Catoptromancy> huh?
<Catoptromancy> it just launches it like a bach command
<Catoptromancy> bash
<Catoptromancy> no dragging
<wonderl00t> i mean make a launcher asnnd point it to said text file to execute
<Catoptromancy> hold on
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Catoptromancy> 1 more thing
<Catoptromancy> #!/bin/sh        <add that line exactly
<wonderl00t> uh huh
<Catoptromancy> at very top
<Catoptromancy> and its a clickable icon now
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> so it should work from a panel launcher
<wonderl00t> cool thanks thats probably basic linux i SHOULD be learning, instead of messing with these music apps lol
<Catoptromancy> basic shell scripta are a must
<Catoptromancy> all it really is, is a long command line, thats now executable with a very short command
<wonderl00t> i have linux bible 2007 i just got as a gift from someone...it's gonna be a great "by the toilet" read from what i see of it right now lol
<Catoptromancy> im still really new at this
<Catoptromancy> Even in Windows I made my own batches for everything
<Catoptromancy> so I had to learn shells
<wonderl00t> im just now into the "not booting into windows" phase of my "journey" lol
<wonderl00t> but im not even as much of a "programmer" as compared to an avid software user...
<wonderl00t> im learning slowly though :)
<Catoptromancy> I learned enough shell scripts to make a half assed menu for launchng games
<Catoptromancy> like that command I showed you, the terminal would give you a choice on what to execute
<Catoptromancy> instead of just 1 command
<JJNova> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v623/jjnova/sigpic19_5.png
<Catoptromancy> ??
<wonderl00t> cool
<JJNova> Just a sig thing I put together to match the similar sigs that people like to "stack"
<wonderl00t> what did you make that sig pic in?
<JJNova> the GIMP
<JJNova> Release Date:
<JJNova> US: May 10, 2007
<JJNova> Disregard that bit
<JJNova> Wrong window
<wonderl00t> lol its cool
<JJNova> but yeah, I pute it together in GIMP. Just took some blue, the Xubuntu logo, added some light flare, and then Decored the border.
<JJNova> Voila! Simple as that.
<Zvezdichko`OFF> adding kubuntu-desktop
<Zvezdichko`OFF> this will bi interesting
<Zvezdichko`OFF> later I'll try to add the KDE 4 alpha
<Zvezdichko`OFF> OK, is there something to make snaphots in XUBUNTU? Or to press with imagemagick ahead
<JJNova> I use the KDE Snapshot program
<Zvezdichko`OFF> I'm still downloading KDE
<Zvezdichko`OFF> :)
<Zvezdichko`OFF> I don't have it yet
<JJNova> Well, I mean, I just use that program in Xubuntu
<Catoptromancy> Zvezdichko`OFF, you can right click a panel add new item
<Catoptromancy> screenshot
<Zvezdichko`OFF> I do hope that nothing will be removed and kubuntu-desktop won't replace xubuntu-desktop
<JJNova> It wont
<JJNova> You can install kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, and gnome-desktop on the same machine.
<JJNova> ubuntu
<Zvezdichko`OFF> years ago there was a single .xinitrc file and you just point there what to start
<Zvezdichko`OFF> now I don't know what the situation is
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`OFF: you know how to make screenshots in xubuntu?
<Zvezdichko`OFF> yes, with import ( imagemagick ) is the simplest method, I just have to install it
<hyper_ch> Zvezdichko`OFF: http://phpfi.com/237184
<Catoptromancy> well crap
<guigz2000> hello.
<Catoptromancy> I just kicked in the missing panels
<guigz2000> Do someone know how I can ask xubuntu to shut the monitor off after a certain time?I have an Imac G4 and I just keep getting the backlight on.
<guigz2000> with a black screen...
<guigz2000> I just want to disable the backlight
<JJNova> huh?
<JJNova> Yeah. You can set it to do that in the screensaver settings
<JJNova> It has a section that asks how long to go without movement before shutting the screen off (or turning the screensaver on)
<Catoptromancy> Whooops thats what i get for screwing with stuff heh
<Catoptromancy> I gotta keep a terminal open now with Xfce4-panel running
<Catoptromancy> or else I have no panels
<guigz2000> I already ask it to do it after 2 mins,but I keep having the backlight on.
<Catoptromancy> this has to be a bug
<Gerro> hey everyone
<JJNova> Herro
<Gerro> do I know you?
<JJNova> mmm
<JJNova> I don't believe so
<Zvezdichko`OFF> Ubuntu = connecting cultures
<Zvezdichko`OFF> :)
<Catoptromancy_> yay fixed my panels
<Zvezdichko`OFF> anybody still awake?
<Ramla> A bit
<Zvezdichko`OFF> great ;)
<guigz2000> Hello,I'd like to watch dvd's using gxine,but there are problems.how can I install dvd playback support?
<guigz2000> I have a ppc imac G4
<Ramla> Why do they always go before I get to answer them
<Ramla> libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4 libdvdread3 -packages for dvd playback. probably need medibuntu repository. There. still answered him.
<Jester45> libdvdcss2 needes it
<Jester45> dvdread doesnt
<Jester45> i dont know about the other 2 but i think the xine1-ffmpeg doesnt need it
#xubuntu 2007-05-27
<Ramla> vlc and mplayer played my dvd's without xine1-ffmpeg but totem didn't.
<Pumpernickel> VLC and mplayer provide their own codecs.  Totem doesn't.
<Jester45> totem is a front end of xine VLC and mplayer are standalone
<JJNova> mplayer > *
<Pumpernickel> Totem isn't a front end for xine.  It uses xinelib or gstreamer.
<JJNova> Totem woiuld never work properly for me.
<Ramla> mplayer sucks for playing dvd's. You might be able to watch a single movie with it, but there's no way you can use it to watch a tv series without menus since the dvd tracks are usually in no order
<Ramla> I don't know about others but with vlc sound doesn't work properly on dvd playback, so I'm with totem. Mplayer for everything else though.
<Ramla> *doesn't work properly for me
<JJNova> Yeah, I don't watch DVD's on my PC, so that would explain not experiencing a problem with Mplayer
<Ramla> Apparently there's experimental dvd menu support for mplayer though. Anybody tried it?
<Gerro> use totem it works I think
<Gerro> mplayer is buggy as heck unless you have all the libraries setup correctly
<Gerro> think ubuntu does that on purpose, everyone seems to be all about the totem
* JJNova dislikes Totem.
* Gerro so does I
<JJNova> Of course, I don't watch DVD's on my PC, so that might be why I have nothing to like form Totme
<JJNova> Totem
* Gerro tots JJNova
<JJNova> tots
* JJNova tots Gerro 
<Gerro> eep
* Gerro tots you all
<silent_> I installed xubuntu, but I'm installing gnome D:>
<JJNova> y ?
<JJNova> I thought you were doing a debian install ?
<silent_> I was, but it kept freezing on a particular part due to a scratched cd
<silent_> and I didn't want to burn another cd
<JJNova> heh
<silent_> but I like what I see so far
<silent_> xfce seems a little bare though
<JJNova> are you using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<silent_> nope, is that a bad thing?
<JJNova> Well, I guess not.
<silent_> just went through synaptic
<JJNova> Doing it the way mentioned would of installed all of the applications and stuff that comes with ubuntu
<silent_> I think I'm getting the apps anyway
<silent_> even though I didnt want them
<JJNova> heh
<silent_> its downloading games etc
<silent_> >_<
<JJNova> Ubuntu has a lot of apps that are packaged together
<silent_> yea
<JJNova> Like, I would want to delete all but maybe 2 games, but they were bundled together so I couldn't.
<silent_> will my interface be preserved when I switch?
<JJNova> Yeah, you'll be able to switch back to XFCE at anytime and it will remain as you left it
<JJNova> Catoptromancy_:  Did you happen to find anything else regarding Wine and XFCE ?
<Catoptromancy_> nope
<Catoptromancy_> seems wine overwrites xfce cfg
<Catoptromancy_> probably better just forgetting about it
<JJNova> heh. But it's all cluttering my Applications menu
<Catoptromancy_> ive had my "other" menu for over a week
<Catoptromancy_> i know i hate it
<Catoptromancy_> but i ignore it heh
<JJNova> That's it. I'm installing Ubuntu
<JJNova> Then I will remove XFCE and all related folders.
<JJNova> That shuold hopefully allow me to reinstall it with a fresh system
<silent_> mmm, gnome is so slick
<TheSheep> silent_: yes, it improved a lot in the recent couple of years
<JJNova> It's too bad Wine messes things up like that. I much like XFCE
<JJNova> What is the button sequence to kill a window ?
<TheSheep> JJNova: wine is not a part of xfce...
<TheSheep> JJNova: I think that xkill is by default mapped to alt+ctrl+esc
<JJNova> I understand that, but Wine is something that I do use, and it affects XFCE negatively
<JJNova> thank you
<silent_> its not ctrl+alt+backspace
<silent_> that's for sure
<JJNova> heh
<TheSheep> silent_: no, that's the default for zapping the x server
<silent_> :)
<silent_> I guess I should install fluxbox now
<silent_> ...maybe
<JJNova> Ratpoison
<silent_> ratpoison?
<TheSheep> ratpoison is good if you hate rodents
<TheSheep> goys, do you know of any font-preview program that can display ttf fonts not installed in the system?
<TheSheep> guys
<Pumpernickel> There's gfontview, I guess.
<Pumpernickel> !info gfontview
<ubotu> gfontview: font viewer for Type 1 and TrueType fonts. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.0-6 (feisty), package size 76 kB, installed size 276 kB
<TheSheep> Pumpernickel: thank you
<Pumpernickel> np
<TheSheep> argh, gnome orbit, gnome corba XD
<JJNova> Wow, you miss a lot of updates when you aren't using gnome.
<Jester45> ??
<Jester45> JJNova: you confuse me once again
<JJNova> It's a gift
<JJNova> I just switched back to Ubuntu
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> gnome as more programs
<JJNova> Something that's not wise though.... uninstalling all aspects of xfce....while running XFCE
<michael> hello
<michael1384> I have a problem
<TheSheep> !ask | michael1384
<ubotu> michael1384: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<michael1384> i am trying to install xubuntu on an old pc but it says "can't access tty; job control turned off"
<TheSheep> michael1384: that's what it displays when it fails to mount the root filesystem at startup
<michael1384> ok
<michael1384> what should I do?
<TheSheep> michael1384: you see this when booting the livecd?
<michael1384> yes
<TheSheep> michael1384: at the boot menu, you can see an aption to check the cd integrity -- do it
<michael1384> ok
<TheSheep> michael1384: there are chances that either the download was corrupted, the cd is faulty or the burn process failed somehow
<TheSheep> michael1384: if the test fails, test the checksum of the iso file you downloaded
<vidd_laptop> michael1384, what did you download?
<TheSheep> michael1384: by the way, if the coputer has less than 192MB ram, it's better to use the alternate cd, not the live cd
<vidd_laptop> or the mini iso
<michael1384> it has 192 mb of ram
<Puma> Hi
<Jester45> hi
<michael1384> says errors found in one file
<Puma> jester 45 can you help me with a problem, is about the resolution in xubuntu
<JJNova> Puma, are you trying to go up to 1280*1024 ?
<Jester45> maybe if the resolution that you want is not listed try editing
<Jester45> /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the command: sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Puma> no,really no
<Puma> I want to put it in 32 bits
<Puma> I expalin you:
<Jester45> thats also in the xorg.conf
<TheSheep> michael1384: check the iso then
<TheSheep> !md5 | michael1384
<ubotu> michael1384: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<michael1384> how?
<TheSheep> michael1384: here is a howto
<Puma> in 16 an 24 bits mode appear a vertical lines
<TheSheep> michael1384: if the iso is corrupted -- redownload. if it's ok -- just burn it on a different cd, preferably with the slowest speed you can.
<michael1384> ok
<michael1384> thanks
<TheSheep> michael1384: it's also possible that the cd drive in your old computer is not so good anymore
<Puma> I'm here again
<Puma> in winxp in may monitor appear vertical lines in 16 or 24 bits mode (rsolution)
<Puma> but no in 32 bitsd
<Puma> in Xubuntu appear vertical lines too in 16 or 24 bits mode
<Puma> so I can change the resolution to 32 bits mode
<Puma> Hii
<Puma> hi,hi
<Puma> someone to help me please
<sigmamu188> Puma: with what?
<Jester45> puma try #ubuntu this doesnt seem to be xfce spacfic
<Puma> ok
<TheSheep> Puma: edit as root the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and change the line "DefaultDepth 24" to "DefaultDepth 32"
<Puma> I will enter in Ubuntu
<Puma> only that
<crdlb> eh?
<Puma> that is al I want to do
<sigmamu188> let me see what i can do
<crdlb> 32 is wrong
<Puma> ohh, I'm fatal
<crdlb> it doesn't actually exist
<Puma> I'm no speak english too well
<Puma> pardon me
<michael1384> little problem with that solution
<michael1384> i deleted the iso
<michael1384> i'm going to download it again tomorrow
<michael1384> goodnight
<sigmamu188> Puma: whats video card are you using?
<TheSheep> michael1384: well, then you have no choice :)
<michael1384> thanks for the help
<TheSheep> michael1384: you might want to test the cd in a different drive though -- and replace that drive if it works fine in a differento ne
<Puma> signamu: my card video is a ATI Mobility Radeon M6 LY (agp)
<michael1384> thanks
<michael1384> bye
<TheSheep> crdlb: it does exist for some cards
<crdlb> 30 exists, I've never heard of 32
<TheSheep> crdlb: not that monitors can handle that :)
<crdlb> ie 10bit color
<Puma> I specify
<Puma> don hate me to mention windows
<Puma> don't hate me to mention windows
<TheSheep> Puma: rest assured, we don't hate you
<Puma> in winxp I have the same problem in 16 and 245 bits mode
<Puma> in winxp I have the same problem in 16 and 24 bits mode
<Puma> but in 32 bits I don't have problems
<sigmamu188> Puma:  have you install the ATI binary X.org driver?
<crdlb> you can't on an m6
<crdlb> that's a radeon 7000
<crdlb> it never supported that card
<Puma> I don't have installed the driver of ATI becouse it looks worst
<sigmamu188> hmm
<Puma> I 've proved  whit various drivers but Vesa work better
<TheSheep> Puma: have you tried changing that DefaultDepth?
<crdlb> Puma, eh?
<Puma> really no
<crdlb> you're not even using "ati"?
<crdlb> that's not ati's driver
<crdlb> ati's driver is fglrx
<sigmamu188> xorg-driver-fglrx
<crdlb> but it doesn't support your card
<crdlb> so don't bother
<Puma> you are right, fglrx works but in 24 bits mode too so I see the same vertical lines
<sigmamu188> it might be you refresh rate set wrong
<crdlb> and it works fine with vesa?
<sigmamu188> in the xorg.conf
<Puma> I've configured many times and vesa works like fglrx
<Puma> maybe my card is damaged
<Puma> my videom card
<Puma> because in win xp I get the same problem in 16 and 24 bits mode
<Puma> but if i change to 32 bits mode the screen looks well,normal
<sigmamu188> how old is you moniter?
<Puma> in winxp I've not installed the ati's driver
<Puma> well the pc is a laptop
<sigmamu188> ok
<Puma> I think it was bought in 2002 year
<Puma> win xp use vga.dll, I've seem this in dxdiag
<Puma> so I tried with vga in xubuntu even in mandriva so never load
<Puma> appear a black screen and I can't do anything ao I have to reboot
<JJNova> Some hardware does not support Linux, and this is predominately true in Notebook/Laptop cases
<sigmamu188> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.25.18.html
<sigmamu188> not sure if that will help
<Puma> ok
<JJNova> Oh, sorry, just caught the tail end, didn't realize there was troubleshooting going on already
<Puma> so I can't change the resolution to 32 bits mode
<Puma> so can't I  change the resolution to 32 bits mode
<sigmamu188> !beta
<Puma> the beta version of xubuntu
<sigmamu188> are you running the latest disto of xubuntu??
<sigmamu188> feisty
<sigmamu188> i think
<sigmamu188> !feisty
<JJNova> 7.04
<Puma> well I've downloaded two months ago
<Puma> dapper drake LTS
<JJNova> So then you have the Beta of Xubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<JJNova> oh wow
<sigmamu188> the did the final release of feisty
<crdlb> sigmamu188, no version of fglrx supports that card
<sigmamu188> you should upgrade
<sigmamu188> ahh
<sigmamu188> i know when i upgraaded from the beta to the final all of my nvidia issues were fixed
<ubotu> If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Puma> its good
<Puma> if has gnome desktop my laptop not loaded
<Puma> if has gnome desktop my laptop not load
<Puma> or I can choose the desktop
<Puma> or can I choose the desktop
<Puma> please, pardon my poor english, reaaly I speak spanish
<sigmamu188> its ok
<sigmamu188> you laptop wont gnome?
<Puma> when I tried to load a gnome desktop i have to rebbot it
<Puma> appear a black screen and I can't do anything
<Puma> so I have to rebbot
<Puma> an i have another method , with another desktop
<sigmamu188> Puma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246746
<Puma> but kde load
<sigmamu188> see if that helps your issue
<Puma> ok
<sigmamu188> also when you installed xubuntu did you run media check one the live cd first?
<sigmamu188> it may have just been a bad install to begin with
<Puma> I think the memory of my video card is 16 MB due to this no load gnome
<Puma> i don't know
<sigmamu188> that happened on my first install
<sigmamu188> i would say start with a clean install of linux and be sure to check the disk for errors first
<sigmamu188> on the latest install cd's there should be an option menu with a media check option you can scroll down to
<sigmamu188> you want to return a checksum (0)
<sigmamu188> but then again like crdlb said ther may be no hope
<sigmamu188> you might just need a new card
<Puma> I think that but I just want to use the video card  because in this moment I can't buy a new
<Puma> videom card
<Puma> what a shame
<Puma> thank you very much
<Puma> nayway
<Puma> anyway
<Puma> ahh
<sigmamu188> sorry couldnt help
<Puma> DON'T WORRY
<Puma> ahh but I have another problem
<sigmamu188> whats that?
<Puma> in another distribution (ichthux)
<Puma> I can't enter to login manager
<Puma> kde desktop
<Puma> in live cd in help I've seem  that is something about kdm
<Puma> also
<Puma> I can't log in at the beggining
<Puma> I can only enter in safe mode typing STARTX
<sigmamu188> hm
<sigmamu188> thats over my head
<sigmamu188> sorry
<sigmamu188> but keep asking
<sigmamu188> someone here will know
<sigmamu188> i g2g
<Puma> ok
<Puma> thank you
<Puma> I have to go
<Puma> THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<Puma> GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE
<Rynux91> I should have this place setup to load as soon as I load Gaim...
<Rynux91> ...got a question...
<Rynux91> ...is the cli soupossed to be functional when using the live CD?
<JJNova> Yes
<Rynux91> hmm
<Rynux91> then I have a bad live CD
<JJNova> Although I just randomnly chose Yes as my ansswer
<Rynux91> it crashes the same way Xubuntu does when I try to load the cli...
<JJNova> I would assume though, pressing Control+ALT+F2 would bring up a CLI interface
<Rynux91> in my case...it crashes the GUI...
<Rynux91> X desktop I think...or is it X server...
<Rynux91> ah whatever...
<Rynux91> anyway...I'm assuming that since the CLI crashes on both the installed Xubuntu and the Live CD that ethier the disk is bad or I have some sort of hardware conflict
<Rynux91> well..anyway...brb...going to switch back over...
<Rynux91> back again..
<Rynux91> so...
<Rynux91> anyone here who is active in which to assistance or give advice to a new user?
<JJNova> Is it still the CLI problem ?
<Rynux91> yeah
<Rynux91> I'm now wondering if it's a hardware conflict(doubt it) or a bad CD
<JJNova> I can't help you out there man.
<Rynux91> ok
<JJNova> CTRL+ALT+F2 didn't do anything ?
<JJNova> CTRL+ALT+F2 didn't do anything ?
<Rynux91> whenever I try to load the CLI, it crashes X Desktop(or X server(?))
<JJNova> X is the graphical aspect though.
<JJNova> X is the windows manager
<Rynux91> it loads the CLI...which then crashes the GUI...then it restarts the GUI at the loggon screen
<Rynux91> I wish I knew why...
<JJNova> Sorry man. I wish I could help you out.
<Rynux91> well...no worries..
<Rynux91> I'll problobly get it fixed eventually ;)
<mindframe> is there a way for xubuntu to notify when synaptic has upgrades available?
<JJNova> Not that I know of. It's one of the downsides of Xubuntu
<JJNova> but you can install another Environment like Ubuntu and use it just for that purpose
<mindframe> heh no thx
<mindframe> ill go with cron-apt
<Myrtti> well.
<Myrtti> Isn't synaptic part of xubuntu?
<JJNova> yes
<Myrtti> I remember synaptic having an option of notifying
<Myrtti> and in ubuntu update-manager launches on starting gnome
<JJNova> Well I'm in Ubuntu right now, so I can't check
<Myrtti> that's what I'm talking about, Ubuntu
<Myrtti> I wouldn't be suprised if adding update-manager to launch in xubuntu start and/or synaptic set to notify would do the trick
<jgamio> In software sources -> Update -> check for update
<jgamio> you can select only notify
<silent_> crdlb, I got my drivers working
<silent_> that library import deal was irritating, but it worked
<crdlb> cool
<crdlb> so you had to copy libwfb.so from somewhere?
<silent_> yea
<silent_> I had to extract the files inthe nvidia run, then copy a missing library to my system files
<silent_> and poof
<Plasmid47> Does anyone know how to disable virtual consoles to free up RAM?
<crdlb> you mean like workspaces?
<crdlb> they don't use ram
<Myrtti> or tty's?
<Myrtti> I doubt they use any ram if unused
<Pumpernickel> A bit, but only to mark their existence.
<Plasmid47> TTY's and workspaces
<Plasmid47> I'm setting up computer for my parents
<Plasmid47> It's an old PII, so it needs all the memory I can get
<Plasmid47> plus, they're never ever going to use anything other than the main desktop
<Pumpernickel> You might save a few bytes by disabling them.
<Plasmid47> I was following some of the tips here: http://www.chinwong.com/index.php/site/article/ubuntu_speed_up_tips/
<Plasmid47> but I think that's written for Dapper, so a lot of it is out of date
<Plasmid47> so...suggestions?
<cellofellow> hello people
<kalikiana> hi cellofellow :)
<cellofellow> :-D
<cellofellow> anything happening?
<kalikiana> Well, I'm pretty busy with finishing my new website. :P
<kalikiana> ^^ Lots of php, some css fixes and of course *content*.
<cellofellow> I find content the hard part too. :P
<kalikiana> I'm looking forward to relaxing and doing promotion next month :D
<BFTD> hi all
<cellofellow> hey there
<kalikiana> hey mr. crowe :D
<silent_> man... linux is easy.. it just takes TIME
<silent_> -_-"
<kalikiana> silent_, What is that supposed to mean?
<silent_> linux takes time
<silent_2> testing
<silent_> nice
<insmod> if i have to click always ontop one more time i am going to loose it
<insmod> anyone?
<insmod> anyone?
<jon_> can anyone tell me how to run pidgin in xubuntu? It works fine in Kubuntu but gives me ssl errors when in x
<jon_> anyone?
<jon_> pls
<sigmamu188> rockey horror was awsome!
<jon_>  can anyone tell me how to run pidgin in xubuntu? It works fine in Kubuntu but gives me ssl errors when in x
<leobloom> hallo!
<tripppy> would a P3600 with 128ram run xubuntu?
<tripppy> would a P3, 600mhz with 128ram run xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hyper_ch> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grazie> tripppy: yes
<msid> is there any link online with applications xubuntu uses as preferred ?
<TheSheep> msid: you can look at the dependencies of the xubuntu-desktop package at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> msid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/metapackages/xubuntu-desktop
<jburd> Has anybody got vino working with Xubuntu?/
<timmyw29> g'day all
<timmyw29> is anyone available to help me install my ati drivers and/or get some better resolution options?
<South> hi, what packages should I download to get mp3 playback on xubuntu please?
<Merchelo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blizz> hey there
<blizz> any idea how i could bridge a managed mode wlan interface together with a normal ethernet interface so that the hosts on the second interface can access the internet over the wireless connection?
<W8TAH> good morning all -- i have 2 different versions of xubuntu -- dapper on one machine and feisty on 2 different boxes.  on the dapper box, if i right click on the desktop, i have a terminal icon in the right click menu (along with a lot of other stuff)
<W8TAH> on the fieisty box -- its not there
<W8TAH> how can i get it to be there?
<loswillios> Hello
<W8TAH> hello
<loswillios> can somebody help me configuring thunderbird?
<W8TAH> i can try although i dont use it
<loswillios> I want it to open firefox when I click on a link in an email
<W8TAH> hummmmmm
<loswillios> and to open a pdf. currently it does nothing
<W8TAH> that im afraid i cant help with --  i use gmail
<loswillios> aha
<W8TAH> you might try the #mozilla channel - they may be able to help
<loswillios> thx
<W8TAH> no problem --  sorry i cant help you more
<loswillios> W8TAH: regarding your problem. i think you may have to edit some config-files from xfce
<W8TAH> loswillios, i would tend to agree -- i just dont know which ones
<loswillios> maybe you should try in #xfce
<W8TAH> i did they made nasty comments about xubuntu and basically told me to get lost
<loswillios> uh
<W8TAH> :)
<loswillios> flame wars suck hard
<W8TAH> ya they sure do
<W8TAH> and very off putting to newbies -- which is why i try to help as much as i can in the chans im part of
<grazie> loswillios: for you pdf doc, right click on it in thunar and select "open with ...." and then select your pdf viewer app
<loswillios> grazie: it opens fine in thunar, but not in thunderbird
<grazie> loswillios: you want to open a pdf doc from a link in thunderbird?
<loswillios> from an attachement
<loswillios> it's attached to the email and when i click on it, I can only save it to disk
<grazie> loswillios: I don't know thunderbird, but I would think it was configurable. google a bit
<loswillios> this is nuts
<loswillios> damnit
<TehRealNexGe1> hi do you have to double click .desktop files to add its contents onto the menu?
<TehRealNexGe1> and how do you remove them. the menu editor only doesnt show any of these
<grazie> TehRealNexGe1: if a .desktop file is in /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/share/applications it will be part of the system menu
<grazie> TehRealNexGe1: to add to the menu, create a .desktop file ... to delete from the menu, delete (or better rename) the .desktop file
<TehRealNexGe1> ok thanx
<TehRealNexGe1> ok i juggled the menu entries around a bit and changed one of the .dektop file's catagory section from just "games" (which came under "ther in the menu" to "application;games;" will this move the entry? when will it update?
<TehRealNexGe1> lol typo what i meant to say was "Which came under "Other" in the menu"
<TehRealNexGe1> ok its updatd itself now no need to anser my question :)
<CHORUSS> hello
<TehRealNexGe1> hi
<CHORUSS> I need some help or advice...
<W8TAH> grazie, will that process (detailed above) change the right click menu -- or the regular menu?
<TehRealNexGe1> regular menu
<CHORUSS> when I run xubuntu LiveCD on my 800x600 resolution laptop, I cant see desktop panels
<loswillios> finally
<W8TAH> TehRealNexGe1, ok -- how can i modify my right click menu on fieisty
<TehRealNexGe1> no idea :-[
<W8TAH> bummer
<W8TAH> ok - thanks
<TehRealNexGe1> CHORUSS: you mean workspaces
<TehRealNexGe1> ?
<CHORUSS> i seems it is some kind of bug, I want know if there is it on all 800x600 computers or only my
<CHORUSS> panel with systray etc.
<CHORUSS> I see only icons on the desktop
<TehRealNexGe1> ok
<TehRealNexGe1> type "xfce4-panel"
<TehRealNexGe1> at your terminal
<CHORUSS> I try it
<TehRealNexGe1> can you get to your terminal
<CHORUSS> but why arent they here already? on my 1024x768 monitor it is ok
<TehRealNexGe1> erm did you try it?
<CHORUSS> mom, I am running up my laptop with LiveCD
<CHORUSS> it is quite old laptop
<TehRealNexGe1> you didnt answer my question
<CHORUSS> no yet
<CHORUSS> mom please... comp. is starting
<TehRealNexGe1> btw it could be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bug/53897
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53897 in xfce4-panel "Disappearing panels Xubuntu dapper" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<CHORUSS> yee, I saw it... but in my case panels arent visible after booting
<TehRealNexGe1> er what, you saw it after you typed the terminal command but not after reboot?
<CHORUSS> after reboot..
<CHORUSS> again:
<CHORUSS> I start my LiveCD... system boots up, xfce desktop appears
<CHORUSS> there should be two panels - on the top and bottom + icons on the desktop
<CHORUSS> I can see only icons, both panels are missing
<CHORUSS> I can switch to text mode console screen
<TehRealNexGe1> -_- have you tried typing "xfce4-panel" yet? you still havnt told me
<CHORUSS> I try it now, pc is finally booted up
<CHORUSS> ok
<CHORUSS> panels are here, how can I set it to run automatically after boot, please?
<TehRealNexGe1> i dont know myself exctly
<TehRealNexGe1> perhaps a script
<CHORUSS> so... there is one thing I like to know...
<CHORUSS> why on one computer it starts automatically and on onother I have to run it manually? where is the bug?
<TehRealNexGe1> nothing has to run automatically, its because there is a bug specific to the combination of hardware for your laptop
<CHORUSS> ahh... can I correct it?
<TehRealNexGe1> i wouldnt know, you should try ubuntuforums.org, there are much more knowledgable people there
<CHORUSS> ok, thank you a lot
<TehRealNexGe1> thanx
<CHORUSS> thanx : )
<Pumpernickel> You can just save a session with them running, and they'll be there from then on.
<abuzuke> i have just installed xubuntu and i have 3Com ethernet device but i cannot reach it so i cannot use my internet connection, what can i do?
<abuzuke> can you help me?
<Myrtti> you've tried at #ubuntu already? hardware problems aren't xubuntu spesific and you might get help there better
<abuzuke> Myrtti, yes i have just asked
<admin0> anyone here have issues with Cedega?
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Catoptromancy_> heh
<admin0> ok so for some reason, I cannot have XMMS running with Cedega so as to listen to my own music while playing a game.
<admin0> It is not necessarily needed, but it would be a nice luxury
<admin0> I spent time trying different sound daemons for each program, but nothing seems to work
<Pumpernickel> You'd have to use the alsa-oss wrapper for that to work.
<admin0> after installing the wrapper do I need to do configuration?
<admin0> thank you very much pumpernickel! you solved my problem.
<admin0> next question, what exactly does alsa-oss do?
<Pumpernickel> OSS is the old sound system for Linux; it can only handle one application using the sound device at a time (without a sound server).
<Pumpernickel> Alsa has a mixer, and alsa-oss acts as a wrapper for OSS only applications, sending their output through that mixer.
<admin0> so you are using alsa as a frontend for oss?
<admin0> or does it pipe info that was made for oss through alsa?
<Pumpernickel> The second one.
<admin0> cool thank you very much
<Pumpernickel> anytime
<kirke> hello I want to Install with "./configure" but it gives me the following error :
<kirke> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<tic1> could someone help me resize a partition?  i have a bunch of gb unallocated but i can't seem to enlarge my home partition to include this free space.
<tic1> i have rebooted into the live cd and i am using gparted.
<Jester45> tic1: if you try to resize you might destroy your home partition
<Jester45> just as a warning
<tic1> wouldn't it just give it more free space.  i don't need to change anything on the partition i just want to make it bigger.
<Jester45> it still might destroy it
<tic1> but is their a way to do it?
<Jester45> yea i dont know how
<Jester45> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jester45> no help
<tic1> i am running gparted on a livecd so that i can unmount my home partition but it will only allow me to make it smaller, not bigger.  it seems to not recognize the unallocated space.
<Pumpernickel> Is the unallocated space sequential to the partition you're resizing?
<Clarrisa_2008> hello
<tic1> what do you mean by sequential?  in gparted it is right beside it on the left... but i think that the answer your looking for is a little more indepth than that!  =-)
<Clarrisa_2008> is the a way I can shutoff Xfce and then renable it only then I need it
<Pumpernickel> tic1: I meant them being physically beside each other on the disk; you wouldn't be able to resize a partition it if they weren't.
<Clarrisa_2008> I have a slow box running right now as a ubuntu LAmp server with no GUI and don't want it bogged down with extra stuff.  I was thinking doing sudo aptitude update
<Clarrisa_2008> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop, but would like to able to disable xfce if I don't need it form time to time.  My linux box is old
<Pumpernickel> Clarrisa_2008: Yeah, easily enough - remove GDM from the services that get started on boot.
<Clarrisa_2008> pumpernickel.... er.. how do I do that exactly
<Clarrisa_2008> I assume you mean that I edit a config file, which which one
<Clarrisa_2008> and what do I comment out
<tic1> Pumpernickel: i believe so... they are both on in /dev/sda.  i have the unallocated, then i have /dev/sda3 which is an ext3 and is flagged for boot, then i have /dev/sda2 which is my swap.
<Clarrisa_2008> Pumpernickel, I found the following in a forum " Personally I just rename the gdm startup file to obtain the same end result.. gdm does not start at boot."   but where is the gdm startup file on ubuntu.  I like this method that they are suggesting if you think it will work
<Pumpernickel> It's a bit hackish.  A better solution would be to use `sysv-rc-conf`.
<Pumpernickel> !info sysv-rc-conf
<ubotu> sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-5 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<tic1> Pumpernickel: i think i get it.  it says that their is no free space preceding it.  so even though i have a ton of unallocated space it needs to be "before" it.
<tic1> would their be any way to move the unallocated space?
<Pumpernickel> You might be able to move something into the unallocated space.
<Pumpernickel> Alternatively, you could format it and use LVM.
<tic1> i will look into LVM.   thanks for the help.
<Pumpernickel> anytime
<Clarrisa_2008> pumpernickel, how do I removed gdm from the services that get started at boot?  and then re-add it when I need it?
<Pumpernickel> sysv-rc-conf, for all your service editing needs.
<Clarrisa_2008> where is a howto from switching between CLI and XFCE GDM?
<kalikiana__> Clarrisa_2008, You mean switching to a virtual console?
<kalikiana__> Clarrisa_2008, That would be as easy as Ctrl+Alt+one of the F1 to F12 keys.
<Jester45> Clarrisa_2008: do you need the gui off ? you chould kill gdm
<Jester45> and do what kalikiana__ to get a cli
<BFTD> hi
<Jester45> hi
<Tindora> Hi, I'm new to linux and having some problems with the installation of xubuntu. I wish to install xubuntu in my harddrive but I get some errors, I suspect it is that the installer uses NTFS when I'm taking "guided - entire disc" because I've got windows installed there before.
<Tindora> I tried manual, but then there were so many file-systems I didn't know about. Witch one should I choose?
<Pumpernickel> Ext3.
<Tindora> And there is a swap partition, I guess that one should be there and stay as swap?
<Pumpernickel> Keeping it would be the safe choice.
<Tindora> What is the swap used as? The user or the system? Should it be larger than 1538 MB witch it is set to now?
<Pumpernickel> Both.  It's just swap.
<Tindora> Ok. Thank you. I will try :-)
<Pumpernickel> It gets used as necessary when your main memory isn't enough.
<Tindora> "No root file system defined" Where do I define it? :-)
<Jester45> how do you check your uid and gid
<kalikiana__> Tindora, You need one parition with the mount point '/'.
<Tindora> Oh ok. I shouldn't use any 'media/' points if I'm not using more than the swap and the other partition?
<Jester45> media/ is your removeable media right
<Tindora> Dunno, don't think I have any removable media inserted/installed.
<Pumpernickel> It would be, in an installed system.
<Tindora> Aha! Ok.
<Pumpernickel> If you're creating only one partition for linux, then that should be '/'.
<Tindora> Nice. "Partitiions formatting" Ok, I'm excited ;-)
<Tindora> Sorry for my bad english btw.
<Tindora> Ok, thanks reboot.
<Sleepy_Coder> brb. :p
<Clarrisa_2008> I was using ubuntu forever, then decided to load the xubuntu desktop to give xfce a try.  I had previously set up my root user's password and have been using it forever, but now that I have xubuntu, I can't login as root, (I know I can use SUDO at a console, but this is for xfce administrationn), and it when I try to do any administrative tasks, it doesn't accept my root password.  Is there another step I need to take in or
<Clarrisa_2008> der for xubuntu to let me do admin tasks?
<Jester45> gksu admincommand
<Jester45> maybe
<Clarrisa_2008> where do I type that
<Jester45> terminal
<Clarrisa_2008> ok i'll try
<Pumpernickel> Most likely root login from gdm has just been disabled.
<Clarrisa_2008> same thing, it doesn't accept my password.  I don't get it.  my root user has been function fine for a year now, until I just loaded xubuntu
<Clarrisa_2008> pumpernickel.  I can't even perform any functions on the XFCE Applications->System menu evne though I supply my root password
<Tindora> And I'm back in the house. :-)
<Tindora> How do I install rTorrent in xubuntu?
<Jester45> sudo aptitude install rtorrent
<Jester45> run that in a consule
<Tindora> Does that work with pidgin to?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> you have to download the .deb manually
<Tindora> Sorry I'm new to linux :)
<Jester45> you can download it at
<Tindora> I couldn't find the .deb in pidgins official site.
<Jester45> yea they didnt make one
<Tindora> How stupid isn't that?
<Jester45> run: wget http://vidd.homelinux.net:8080/downloads/pidgin_2.0.0beta7-1_i386.deb
<Tindora> Oh then I'd got it right. I thought there were a full release out. I installed the beta.
<Jester45> then run: sudo dpkg -i piggin*.deb
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> the only deb i got is beta
<Clarrisa_2008> oh man this frustrating!!!  I can't do any administrative tasks from from Xfce, because it keeps saying "Enter your password for administrative tasks"  I give it my root password, which WORKS GREAT by the way inside a terminal using SU or SUDO, but it won't accept it in the GUI
<Clarrisa_2008> please anyone, what do I do?
<vidd_laptop> Clarrisa_2008, are you using the USER password, and not the ROOT password (are they different)?
<Tindora> How do I install VNC? Sorry for installing-questions.
<Clarrisa_2008> vidd_laptop the user password and the root password ARE different.  I was using the root password, so then I tried my own password, and now instead of the other message I was getting, I now get "failed to run network admin as user root"  I checked my group membership from a terminal and it only says I am a member of www-data and apachegroup.  is there an admin group that I'm supposed to SUDO add myself to?
<vidd_laptop> yes... the SUDO group
<Gerro> where is my camera album in xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> or is it SUDOer group....
<Clarrisa_2008> vidd_laptop, what is the command to do that at the terminal??? I'm sorry to be a pain
<vidd_laptop> uhhhhh
<Clarrisa_2008> choo
<vidd_laptop> sudo users-admin
<vidd_laptop> go to "manage groups"
<vidd_laptop> find the "admin" group
<vidd_laptop> hit "properties"
<vidd_laptop> and check your username
<vidd_laptop> and let me know if that works for ya!
<Tindora> How do I install VNC?
<Lectus> have anyone heard of ubuntu lite?
<Clarrisa_2008> vidd_laptop, users and groups doesn't let me in as it wants me to have admin rights.  so typing sudo users-admin it says "clarrisa is not in the sudoers file" this incident will be reported.  So I guess I'm getting reported to the department of homeland security, ;-) but that doesn't piss me off as much as not being able to manage anything in this box
<vidd_laptop> then switch to SU.....
<vidd_laptop> then users-admin
<Tindora> What VNC-client is preferred?
<vidd_laptop> the prefered client is which ever one works for you.....
* vidd_laptop prefers not to use VNC....ssh works just fine
<vidd_laptop> but you might just as well use the one built right into linux
<Pumpernickel> xvnc4viewer is not bad.
<vidd_laptop> in the command line type vnc
<Pumpernickel> !info xvnc4viewer
<ubotu> xvnc4viewer: Virtual network computing client software for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 140 kB, installed size 400 kB
<Clarrisa_2008> vidd_laptop, ok, I'm able to go into manage users-groups and I hit properties on the admin group.  Now what?
<vidd_laptop> err...nvrmd about default vnc comment
<Tindora> I would like to run a VNC server, wierd name if xvnc4viewer works with that ;)
<vidd_laptop> Clarrisa_2008, check your name
<vidd_laptop> is it there?
<Clarrisa_2008> vidd_laptop, when I click on the properties of admin group, there is myself, which I put a check mark in, and there is root, but there is also two blank lines with a check box as if there are two more empty users on my system what do I do about that?
<vidd_laptop> Clarrisa_2008, did you USED TO HAVE two other users that have since been deleted?
<Clarrisa_2008> vidd_laptop,Ii found out who one of the users is, but there is another user called fmaster.  What is that?
<vidd_laptop> no idea
<Tindora> I'm new to linux, how do I install a VNC server so my friend can help me? :)
* vidd_laptop has to go home now.......he will be back in like 30 minutes
<Clarrisa_2008> vidd_laptop, I know who the one user is so I fixed that one, but I still do not know who fmaster is.
<Jester45> he left work i will be back in about 30 mins
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> he told you
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, well now my admin privledges are fixed....
<Clarrisa_2008> vidd_laptop, thanks! that worked
<Clarrisa_2008> I have another challenge though...
<sigmamu188> shoot
<Clarrisa_2008> when I click on the icon on my desktop that says ubuntu-server 6.06.1, I get the error message: "unable to ount ubuntu-server 6.06.1, failed to determin the mount point for /dev/hdd
<Jester45> anyone know a easy way to sync a local folder to a remote one, i have http and ftp access
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008: i have no idea how to deal with that
<sigmamu188> is your hdd mounted?
<sigmamu188> in fstab?
<Jester45> Clarrisa_2008: look in /etc/fstab and see if /dev/hdd has a mount point listed and if it does make sure that foler is emplty
<Clarrisa_2008> jester45.... ok I will try that.... hey I am going nuts running back and forth from my linux box to this windows box.  What is a good Chat software that I can use on my ubuntu box so that I can just work from there????
<Clarrisa_2008> is Xchat good and easy to install on xubuntu?
<sigmamu188> xchat
<sigmamu188> yea
<Clarrisa_2008> sigmamu188, I went to seerofsouls.com to download one and they have 4 version for ubuntu 2.64, 2.66, 2.68 what one do I use?
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008: sudo apt-get install xchat
<sigmamu188> just type that into terminal
<Jester45> gaim is multi protcall
<sigmamu188> i use gaim too
<Clarrisa_2008> sigmamu188, whew thanks that is alot easier!
<Jester45> gaim can do msn irc icq aim yahoo jabber
<Jester45> and more
<sigmamu188> then once it is installed all you have to do is type xchat in the terminal
<Clarrisa_2008> kewl
<sigmamu188> and it sould open it
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008: you can do the same thing to install gaim
<sigmamu188> sudo apt-get install gaim
<Clarrisa_2008> sigmamu188, thanks you rock!
<sigmamu188> Jester45: i like gaim for everything but irc
<Clarrisa_2008> sigmamu188, will those two conflict if I have them both installed?
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008: no
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008: well they dont for me
<Clarrisa_2008> ok cooll
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008:  iam running both as we speak
<Clarrisa_2008> righ ton
<Clarrisa_2008> sp
<Clarrisa_2008> brb, going to login over on the linux box
<blaamann> Xfce Applications | Quit does not work for me, is that a known bug or is it just my box?
<sigmamu188> blaamann: i dont know of any bugs
<sigmamu188> i just use shutdown now -p in terminal
<sigmamu188> or you could write a script so that you dont have to type all that
<blaamann> Ok, because nothing happens. I kill X the hard way.
<blaamann> ctrl-alt-Bakspace
<Tindora> How do I start tightVNC-server? I'm new to linux (if you wanna explain, it would be nice to know)
<sigmamu188> !tightVNC-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tindora> :(
<sigmamu188> http://www.tightvnc.com/
<Tindora> Well, that documentation won't help me much since the site makes me wanna puke and I don't understand much in the unix-help-documentation
<sigmamu188> Tindora: let me look over it and see if i can figure it out for you
<sigmamu188> Tindora: i dont use the software but i might be able to help
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, I'm back and I forgoto save what someone told me to do on the following:  when I try to click on the desktop icon that's labled "ubuntu-server 6.06.1 i386" I get the erro "unable to mount "ubuntu-server 6.06.1 i386": Failed to determine the  mount point for /dev/hdd
<blaamann> Tindora:  I wild guess would be "vncserver"
<Tindora> New 'X' desktop is hakkburk:12
<Tindora> Starting applications specified in /root/.vnc/xstartup
<Tindora> Log file is /root/.vnc/hakkburk:12.log
<Tindora> root@hakkburk:/home/tobias#
<Clarrisa_2008> there must be some sort of file I need to edit, but I can't remember what it is
<sigmamu188> so you have the software installed right?
<Tindora> sigmamu188: I think so, I really dunno, new to linux :)
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008: type: gksudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<sigmamu188> then see if the mount point hdd is in there?
<vidd_laptop> Clarrisa_2008, its sounds like the icon on your desktop is a shortcut to a hard drive....
<vidd_laptop> Clarrisa_2008, is that right?
<Tindora> sigmamu188: if you have any other VNCapplication you are familiar with and know how to set up a server for me. It would be nice.
<Clarrisa_2008> vidd_laptop, yes I think so
<sigmamu188> try typing sudo apt-get tightvncserver
<sigmamu188> in terminal
<Tindora> sigmamu188: I'd wrote that before, I must have installd it then ;)
<blaamann> put in an "install"
<Clarrisa_2008> sigmamul88, I have the fstab file in front of me...what am I looking for
<sigmamu188> ohh yeah
<sigmamu188> sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<Clarrisa_2008> sigmamul88, should I pastebin it for you?
<Tindora> got'cha
<sigmamu188> thanks blaamann
<Tindora> it's installed
<sigmamu188> they just type vncserver
<sigmamu188> go for it
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008:
<sigmamu188> Tindora: after you type vncserver it shoud ask for a pw
<sigmamu188> and make you re enter it
<sigmamu188> then it should be up an running
<sigmamu188> atleast the server
<Clarrisa_2008> sigmamu188, ok this is dumb but I don't have the pastebin url
<Clarrisa_2008> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Clarrisa_2008> ok here goes
<vidd_laptop> Clarrisa_2008, i assume you fixed the sudo thing?
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008: you are looking for a line documenting the mound of hdd
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008: let me know when you have it pasted i totally missed the line you typed earlier
<sigmamu188> lol
<sigmamu188> Tindora: any luck?
<Clarrisa_2008> vidd_laptop, works great, thanks a ton
<Clarrisa_2008> glad I now have a light-weight GUI on my linux box that..xubuntu is cool...  I have to have a gui that I can use some of the time...
<Clarrisa_2008> np
<Clarrisa_2008> my desktop is WAY to big, can't fit anything on it...where do I go to adjust the resolution here???  i've only had the xubuntu install for 20 minutes now
<Clarrisa_2008> so I'm lost a little again
<Tindora> sigmamu188: nope no luck at all
<sigmamu188> did you type vncserver
<Clarrisa_2008> sigmamu188:  ttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22783/
<Clarrisa_2008> sigmamu188:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22783/  oops
<sigmamu188> ok hdd is a cdrom drive
<Clarrisa_2008> how do I adjust my desktop resolution???
<Tindora> sigmamu188:  yes I did
<Clarrisa_2008> I can fit anything on it
<blaamann> Tindora: Try localhost:5800 in your web browser
<sigmamu188> are you trying to save something to the diks?
<sigmamu188> disk*
<Clarrisa_2008> sigmamul88, should I be able to change the icon to be sort of a "my computer" windoze type thing that looks at my hard drive and not hte cdrom
<Clarrisa_2008> nope
<sigmamu188> you want to see you hd files is that the problem?
<Clarrisa_2008> that Icon was on the desktop when I first installed xubuntu
<sigmamu188> ohhhh
<Clarrisa_2008> yes... a "my computer icon"
<sigmamu188> have you rebooted since you install?
<Tindora> Unable to connect
<Tindora> 
<Tindora> 
<Tindora> 
<Tindora> 
<Tindora> 
<Tindora> 
<Tindora> 
<Tindora> 
<Jester45> !spam
<Clarrisa_2008> I think so, but sure
<Tindora> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:5800.
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Tindora> SRY :(
<Clarrisa_2008> I could try again and do it
<sigmamu188> take the cd rom out
<sigmamu188> then reboot
<sigmamu188> to make sure you booting off the hd
<sigmamu188> and not the live cd
<Clarrisa_2008> the hole line?
<Clarrisa_2008> whole
<sigmamu188> there isint a mycomputer icom
<sigmamu188> icon
<Clarrisa_2008> oh ok
<sigmamu188> see the little icon in the top right corner?
<Clarrisa_2008> so is there no "file manger" type thingy?
<sigmamu188> err
<sigmamu188> left cornor
<sigmamu188> yes there is a file manager
<sigmamu188> you can type thunar in the terminal
<Clarrisa_2008> well there is an applications, and a firefox icon on the top left... xchat on the top right and an exit icon
<sigmamu188> click applications
<sigmamu188> accessoriest
<sigmamu188> accessories*
<sigmamu188> then thunar
<Clarrisa_2008> my accessories menu doesn't have a thunar
<Clarrisa_2008> system does though...I think I found it
<sigmamu188> try opening the terminal window and typing thunar
<sigmamu188> ok
<sigmamu188> click on that one
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, cool, this is good
<Clarrisa_2008> can I make a shortcut to that on my desktop?
<sigmamu188> right click on the desktop
<Clarrisa_2008> k
<sigmamu188> and chose create launcher
<Clarrisa_2008> k
<sigmamu188> gimme one sec
<sigmamu188> let me make sure im going to tell you the right thing
<sigmamu188> ok
<sigmamu188> are you at the screen that says name, comment, command?
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, I got it, I clicked on the command icon and did a search in the list and found thunar.... new name for a file manger at least for me.  it works now
<sigmamu188> Clarrisa_2008:
<Clarrisa_2008> ok, I got it, I clicked on the command icon and did a search in the list and found thunar.... new name for a file manger at least for me.  it works now
<sigmamu188> sorry accidentally killed xchat
<Clarrisa_2008> no problem
<sigmamu188> so its working ?
<sigmamu188> i actually perfer krusader as my file manager
<Clarrisa_2008> this is weird though.  I took out the cd that was in my cd drive and now that icon that was on the desktop is gone
<sigmamu188> it has dual window panes
<sigmamu188> yea
<Clarrisa_2008> how do i get krusader
<Clarrisa_2008> I like dual panes as well
<sigmamu188> sudo apt-get install krusader
<Clarrisa_2008> of COURSE
<sigmamu188> dont feel bad youll  get used to linux
<sigmamu188> im still learning
<Clarrisa_2008> is there no way to change my resolution though?  this is very weird
<sigmamu188> check in applications>settings>display settings
<sigmamu188> you may have to do it another way but try that first
<Clarrisa_2008> oh ok cool
<Clarrisa_2008> that's the ticket
<sigmamu188> anyone remember the command for xconfig?
<Jester45> if that way doesnt work you have to edit your xorg.conf with: gksu mousepad /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<sigmamu188> thanks Jester45 that was just what i couldnt remember
<sigmamu188> isint there a way to run it via the gui
<sigmamu188> like in the origional setup
<sigmamu188> with the blue screen?
<sigmamu188> i had to do it that way when i installed my nvidea drivers
<TheSheep> sigmamu188: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sigmamu188> thanks
<sigmamu188> TheSheep: MY HERO!!!
<sigmamu188> thats going into the notebook
<Clarrisa_2008> how do I run the tightvncserver after I've installed it
<sigmamu188> type vncserver
<sigmamu188> in terminal
<Clarrisa_2008> kewl
<sigmamu188> or rather type tightvncserver
<Clarrisa_2008> krusader reminds me of wincommander or total commander.  I like it
<sigmamu188> good comparison
<TheSheep> onle the ctrl+left and ctrl+right don't work in it like in WC, which is a great shame
<TheSheep> only
<sigmamu188> what did the ctrl+left do?
<sigmamu188> move files?
#xubuntu 2008-05-19
<n-iCe> thanks
<Apsalar> Hi, I'm in the middle of installing Xubuntu (Heron) from a LiveCD, and I have some questions:
<Apsalar> My hard disk was corrupted, by physical damage (air travel) I believe, so I'd like multiple partitions, in case the disk is partially unusable
<Apsalar> I have 6.4 GB to divide; Q1: what is the minimum size for the primary partition?
<Apsalar> Q2: the primary partition should go at the beginning, right?
<Apsalar> I'm logging off, but if someone could answer, I'll be checking the logs.
<Apsalar> Thanks!
<mib_5hjkbn> Hello
<mib_5hjkbn> I keep getting SQUASHFS errors when trying to install using the live CD
<mib_5hjkbn> "SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache block"
<mib_5hjkbn> "loop0: read i/o error"
<mib_5hjkbn> Cannot open /dev/tty0
<mib_5hjkbn> and Input/Output error
<mib_5hjkbn> Could this be a problem with the memory
<mib_5hjkbn> ?
<Furkle> was wondering if someone could help me, was trying to set up an eggdrop and I'm getting a "TCL cannot be found on this system" error
<chowder> watashi wa reonarudo desu. dozou yoroshiku
<chowder> feck, wrong channel
<chowder> anyways, I was wondering if any1 could answer my question: what's the difference between installing xfce on ubuntu and just installing Xubuntu?
<chowder> bump
<chowder> anyways, I was wondering if any1 could answer my question: what's the difference between installing xfce on ubuntu and just installing Xubuntu?
<chowder> any1?
<chowder> anyways, I was wondering if any1 could answer my question: what's the difference between installing xfce on ubuntu and just installing Xubuntu?
<chowder> bump bump bump
<sambo_the_ninja> has anyone experienced any problems with awn and the shiny switcher? I only want two workspaces but forces me to have 4 :-(
 * MatBoy is away: MatBoy Hides ;)
 * MatBoy is back (gone 00:01:52)
<rainleong> hi, all.
<rainleong> has anyone after upgraded xubuntu 8.04 from 7.10 got randomly crash?
<rainleong> I am suffer on this problem.
<KillerOrca> rainleong: fraid not
<KillerOrca> rainleong: any other details you can give?
<rainleong> I got three problems after upgrade hardy.
<rainleong> first, when I use vlc play .divx file.
<rainleong> os will crash after few seconds.
<KillerOrca> rainleong: and it is only .divx and only vlc?
<rainleong> yes, seems gstreamer bug.
<rainleong> .divx work fine on mplayer
<KillerOrca> rainleong:did you install vlc from packages?
<rainleong> yes, i did
<rainleong> I install vlc by apt-get
<rainleong> second problem,  I can't create desktop launcher.
<KillerOrca> did you install before or after the update?
<rainleong> no
<KillerOrca> rainleong: not really a yes no question...
<rainleong> I don't try reinstall after I upgrade 8.04
<KillerOrca> rainleong: well I would suggest doing an 'apt-get --purge remove vlc'
<KillerOrca> then reinstall it
<rainleong> ok, I try this.
<rainleong> then,
<rainleong> second problem is I can't create desktop launcher.
<rainleong> every time I key in something in the textfile call "Name"
<KillerOrca> rainleong: I use the command line almost exclusively
<KillerOrca> rainleong: I don't even know what a launcher is
<rainleong> the frame will close automatically.
<rainleong> now I have to edit a .desktop file manually
<rainleong> to create desktop launcher.
<rainleong> this problem seem happened in xubunu 6.10.
<KillerOrca> rainleong: sorry I really don't know about this
<rainleong> I was expirence on this case when I use xubuntu 6.10
<rainleong> after I upgrade 7.04, then until 7.10. the problem not happen again.
<rainleong> but I upgraded 8.04 from 7.10.
<rainleong> the problem return.
<KillerOrca> rainleong: I use practically only the command line, so I can't help
<rainleong> oh, then the last problem is
<rainleong> I got random crash after upgrade 8.04.
<rainleong> my os crash
<KillerOrca> rainleong: and this happens how often?
<rainleong> maybe one day. maybe one day twice.
<KillerOrca> rainleong: I haven't had any random crashes, so I would google it
<rainleong> the crash seem depend on the cpu loading is higher.
<homebrewcider> can someone please tell me how to make it so that when I open my file manager, thunar, it starts in a fully maximised way
<KillerOrca> homebrewcider: don't really use the GUI, sorry
<rainleong> I did.
<stothepizzle> if i'm creating a swap partition on an xubuntu install should it be primary or logical
<godlygeek> stothepizzle: either one is fine.
<voodoo> i need some help with ssh keys: i get this error; http://paste.ubuntu.com/13287/
<godlygeek> voodoo: change the 'ssh-agent' line to 'eval `ssh-agent`' and it will work.
<godlygeek> the ssh-agent command starts an agent, and prints out the variables you need to access that agent out in shell-script form...
<godlygeek> you can either set them by hand, then, or use 'eval' on the output to set them for you.
<voodoo> oh... till know i was using only ssh-agent (without eval)
<Agnostic> Does the download of xubuntu have a live cd ... try before you decide to install option?
<homebrewcider> 	can someone help me get thunar to start maximised every time please.
<gabkdlly> homebrewcider: hi
<gabkdlly> you could just stretch it big and then it should start to those dimensions every time you start it
<homebrewcider> hi
<homebrewcider> but it doesn't
<homebrewcider> it starts smaller every time
<homebrewcider> small every time
<gnnarin> hi how can i install the new qt version?
<gabkdlly> homebrewcider: don't maximize with the button inthe upper right-hand corner, rather stretch the window by clicking on the edge and dragging
<homebrewcider> ah, that worked
<homebrewcider> cheers
<gabkdlly> :)
<homebrewcider> i was double-clicking the title bar as i always do
<gabkdlly> ah
<homebrewcider> the maximise icon did the same as double clicking, that is, the setting wasn't "sticking"
<homebrewcider> but the stretch thing "sticks"
<homebrewcider> thanx
<homebrewcider> ok, I'm outta here, have a good one
<gestahlt> Hi!
<gestahlt> I have interest in Linux cluster solutions. I want to talk to ppl with similar interest or experience in that matter.
<gestahlt> anyone here?
<cody-somerville> Hi
<voodoo> i have a small problem with ssh-keys... since i've updated openssh i cannot log in usign keys... i tried regenerating the keys
<voodoo> no luck
<gestahlt> vodoo, im redoing my pxeroot for that reason right now
<gestahlt> got frustrated
<voodoo> do you know what's the problem?
<gestahlt> Hm. Mine was that i couldnt launch the ssh server anymore
<gestahlt> how did yours happen?
<voodoo> for me ssh-server works... it asks for password instead of launching bash
<voodoo> (on remote machine)
<gestahlt> got a password?
<voodoo> yes
<gestahlt> or just want to use your keys instead of logging in manually?
<voodoo> but and it works with password... i need the keys... i'm running some commands on remote machine
<voodoo> and i want them done automatically without logging on the machine
<gestahlt> how about replacing them instead of regenerating?
<gestahlt> if you know the password it should be easy to make new ones and send them over
<voodoo> i deleted all my keys first
<voodoo> and then created new ones
<voodoo> (both on remote and local machine)
<gestahlt> and whats the issue then?
<voodoo> i don't know.... that's i'm trying to find out... why I cannot loggin on the remote machine using the RSA keys
<gestahlt> path / users are correct?
<gestahlt> checked the config?
<voodoo> everything used to work before updating open-ssh... i didn't check the config... le' me see
<gestahlt> lemme know if u find something. I have to do that stuff later too
<voodoo> gestahlt, everything seems to be fine
<gestahlt> the keys are in the proper directories referenced to the config?
<gestahlt> uh in the config
<voodoo> yes
<gestahlt> restarted the ssh server?
<voodoo> i connected to remote machine, checked the config, restarted the server, tried logging on that machine using keys and ssh localhost (worked),
<gestahlt> hmmm
<voodoo> but establishing a remote ssh connection using keys doesn't work
<gestahlt> hosts.allow hosts.deny in order?
<gestahlt> nah
<gestahlt> doesnt make sense
<gestahlt> since u can connect
<gestahlt> hrm
<gestahlt> ah
<gestahlt> in the config
<gestahlt> disable password
<gestahlt> lemme check the line
<gestahlt> comment out passwordAuthentication
<gestahlt> in sshd.conf
<voodoo> its commented already
<voodoo> *it's
<gestahlt> how can you access with password then?
<voodoo> i don't know... maybe it should be no
<voodoo> (it's the default option)
<gestahlt> I hope you have physical acess to your remote
<gestahlt> so that you will have acess
<voodoo> yes... i have...
<gestahlt> So you givin it a try?
<voodoo> permission denied
<voodoo> :)
<voodoo> i tried to connect
<voodoo> got permission denied (public key)
<gestahlt> okay
<gestahlt> now we a bit closer
<gestahlt> what you doing right now vodoo?
<suriro> anyone having random freezes with Thunderbird? while browsing newsgroups
<suriro> I installed xscreensaver, and it's started at login instead of gnome-screensaver. But screen saver plugin in settings manager still invokes gnome-screensaver
<stothepizzle> can i write a script to take a screenshot once every minute?
<TheSheep> stothepizzle: yes
<TheSheep> stothepizzle: look at ImageMagick's 'import' command
<stothepizzle> ok thanks
<kRiMe8> hi all any eee pc users in here?
<kRiMe8> ay one here got 8.04 heron on a eee Pc?
<Turbo> can anyonehelp me with a network problem?
<Turbo> I just can´t connect to internet pls help
<godlygeek> Turbo: try #ubuntu
<godlygeek> Turbo: this channel is more for xubuntu-specific issues; the networking framework of ubuntu and xubuntu are the same.
<Turbo> ok thanks
<godlygeek> no problem.
<home_> hi
<home_> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<cody-somerville> Hi
<TheSheep> hi cody-somerville
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: packing for Prague?
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, I'm already in Prague :)
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: oh wow
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: I didn't make it
<cody-somerville> No?! :(
<cody-somerville> There is still till the end of the week!
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: sorry, I had two other conferences recently and my budget got tight
<cody-somerville> You won't be able to make it?
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> No problem.
<cody-somerville> You can still participate remotely via voip and IRC. :)
<violinappren> hi all, i'm running hardy, i  did an apt-get install xfce and in Settings Manager i selected the Human theme yet Thunar shows most files with blank icons, any idea?
<TheSheep> there was something like that in the thunar faq...
<violinappren> i read the one at http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/documentation/faq but echo $XSETTINGS returns empty
<violinappren> even though xfce-mcs-manager is running
<TheSheep> is xfce4-session running too?
<kpel> hi all
<violinappren> TheSheep: yeap
<TheSheep> violinappren: the icons look like those on that screenshot in faq?
<kpel> is there a way to have an unmount option in the desktop icons in Hardy for storage devices? For some reason this release has only an eject option.
<violinappren> TheSheep: yes except for a djvu file and an audacity project file
<violinappren> pdfs, mp3s, archives all blank
<wickers> hey, I
<wickers> I'm using cheese with my build in webcam
<TheSheep> violinappren: do you have the gnome-icon-theme installed?
<wickers> it usually works fine, but as of today when cheese tries to access the cam (cam's light goes on, so I know it has hardware access), cheese then hard locks the system (not just X11, but system wide lock)
<wickers> any idea?
<violinappren> if i switch to the rodent theme, the icons show up
<wickers> running xubuntu on an eeepc
<violinappren> let me check
<TheSheep> violinappren: I think the human theme only has a few icons and falls back to gnome for the rest
<violinappren> TheSheep: well i'm installing it
<TheSheep> wickers: no idea, but you could ask on #ubuntu or look at the forums, as this is a more general issue, common to all ubuntus
<TheSheep> wickers: at least so it seems
<wickers> fair
<wickers> figured I'd start here, in case this was a recent update or something that affects people using xfce
<TheSheep> I think there was a channel for eee users spicifically too, someone might know something there
<violinappren_> works now, thanks guys
<Vaxz> Salut
<hazard1nc> sup all :)
<hazard1nc> i was wondering about custom icon themes and howto install them, is there a tutorial in the wiki i am missing?
<TheSheep> just unpack them to ~/.icons
<hazard1nc> cool, thanks :)
#xubuntu 2008-05-20
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I'm having a problem. My fonts are being displayed at 120dpi even when I set it to 96dpi. The only way I can seem to get 96dpi is to force it with startx.
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> This has only happened to me in Xubuntu.
<xodiak> Maybe a simple question.... Which is lighter on resources, Gnome or KDE?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> Gnome is
<xodiak> Thanks
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> welcome
<godlygeek> xodiak: xfce is lighter still, try xubuntu!  :)
<godlygeek> Cheesasaurus_Rex: and, actually, kde is lighter on memory than gnome by most benchmarks i've seen.
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I'll believe that
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> but Ubuntu requires less RAM to run than Kubuntu
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> although that doesn't necessarily mean that KDE requires more than gnome...
<godlygeek> Here, for example: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html  :)
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> hm, interesting
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> so it uses less resources despite all that bloat, eh?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> would you happen to have an answer to my question above, godlygeek?
<godlygeek> i don't know anything about fonts, i'm afraid...
<godlygeek> i don't even know how you'd be able to tell that you're getting 120 instead of 96 dpi fonts...  :)
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> you'd know
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> The fonts would be sort of huge
<godlygeek> why would the number of dots per inch affect the number of characters per inch?
<godlygeek> if it does, i'd expect larger DPI to mean smaller font sizes...
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> it uses more dots to draw the font
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> that's why
<godlygeek> that only makes sense if dots == pixels...
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> they do
<godlygeek> but, you can't change the number of pixels per inch...
<godlygeek> that's fixed...
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> No, but you can change how many pixels they use for fonts
<godlygeek> but then that's not dpi...  it's dots per glyph, or something...
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I didn't come up with the terminology
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> so you'll have to ask someone else that
<mr_sukor> help
<godlygeek> Cheesasaurus_Rex: xdpyinfo | grep resolution   ?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> that gives me 121x120 when I don't force it with startx, but that shouldn't matter
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> you can set the font DPI in the User Interface in the Settings Manager
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I have it set to 96 there, and it's still giving me 120dpi fonts
<godlygeek> are you passing startx any params?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> when I boot normally, no
<godlygeek> you said that it works when you use startx, right?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> when I do startx -- -dpi "96x96" yeah
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I think it might be a driver issue since it was fine until I installed the nvidia driver
<godlygeek> then the problem is that x isn't using 96 dpi by default - which has nothing to do with the xubuntu settings...
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> no
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> even if it uses 121x120, it should use 96 dpi
<godlygeek> no?
<godlygeek> i don't think it can...
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> because before I installed this driver
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I would get 96dpi
<godlygeek> but that's probably because the nvidia driver install regenerated xorg.conf...
<godlygeek> and removed the part that would allow for 96 dpi fonts.
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> It shouldn't because it wasn't there to begin with.
<godlygeek> what's this do:  grep DisplaySize /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> nothing, but it was never there to begin with, even in a backup before I installed the driver in Xubuntu
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> *not even
<godlygeek> Cheesasaurus_Rex: *shrug*... are you against adding it and seeing if it makes things work?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I already tried that
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I only came here as a last resort :/
<godlygeek> well... to me it would make sense that the app can't override settings in the server...
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> but to me it doesn't, because it did before, until I got the driver
<godlygeek> that's proof, though, that it's a change at the server level that's affecting things.
<godlygeek> that might mean that the old driver chose 96 dpi as its default res, and the nvidia one chooses 120...
<godlygeek> When you add the DisplaySize setting to the "Monitor" section, does /var/log/Xorg.log report 96 dpi?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> no, it didn't
<godlygeek> what did you put for DisplaySize, and what's your monitor's resolution?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I don't remember, but I know that didn't work.
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> It's 1440x900.
<godlygeek> if it broke when you changed something at the server level, and you can fix it by changing a server parameter, there's no way you can fix it without changing something at the server level...
<godlygeek> that's not font-specific, that's just knowledge of the architecture...
<godlygeek> it means that the old driver did something differently from the new driver WRT choosing DPI...
<godlygeek> and that you'll need to tell the new driver what to use for the DPI.
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> well
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I've used this driver in Ubuntu too
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> (as opposed to Xubuntu)
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> without this problem
<godlygeek> *shrug* - alright, maybe i'm wrong... but everything i'm seeing on the internet says that you need to have the x-server running at the desired DPI before tweaking anything with the fonts.
<godlygeek> Cheesasaurus_Rex: btw - the supposed bloat of KDE apps is because of their massive shared libraries...
<godlygeek> Cheesasaurus_Rex: but, that means that the cost for running a single KDE app is relatively much greater than running an entire desktop, where the shared libraries are actually being shared.
<xodiak> godlygeek: catching up here. I am on xubuntu because this old system can't handle ubuntu too well.  (don't remember where) but I saw an option where I could choose between Gnome and KDE
<xodiak> Gnome was selected by default so I thought that I was using it. (total noob here so forgive the stupidity)
<lobazo> please help me i can't restart cups in a terminal i wrote sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart it's says ok. but my printer hp 3740 is flinking
<___Alex___> is xubuntu 8.04 less buggy than it's gnomish cousin?
<___Alex___> how about xubuntu 8.04 vs 7.10?  are they equally stable, or is 7.10 more stable?
<zoredache> please define how 'stablility' should be measured?  To me it sounds like a meanlingless word
<Yashy> like BSD, break it down to sizes you're comfortable working with...
<bloodboy> http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/883/av1894tg1.gif
#xubuntu 2008-05-24
<Riot777> can somebody tell me how cleanly kill and then restart xfce4-panel without loosing xfce session ?:P
<Riot777> it's for Wine in Fullscreen (I see toolbars) issue
<TheClansman> hello all
<TheClansman> Im having some trouble trying to install xubuntu, can someone help me pls? trying to find answers on wiki but no luck so far
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TheClansman> oh kk
<TheClansman> im trying to install xubuntu 8.04 on a old laptop with 200mb ram, but the installation gets really slow, even the mouse pointer keeps bumping. It eventually freezes and i have to reboot. i was told i should run the text-based installation, but i cant find it
<TheSheep> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<TheSheep> sorry, that's for ubuntu
<TheClansman> hum i guess gnome or kde would take too many resources for this comp, thats why i want xubuntu
<TheSheep> TheClansman: http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/xubuntu/releases/8.04/release/
<TheClansman> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<TheClansman> oops hehe
<TheSheep> TheClansman: here you have all the iso images, icluding alternate cd both for amd64 and i386
<TheClansman> ok, thank you very much :)
<TheClansman> this computer runs xp, although slowly. it should handle xubuntu with Xfce right?
<TheSheep> TheClansman: no idea, I don't use widnows
<TheClansman> hehe ok
<insomninja> anybody sucsessfully using a hp laserjet 4 plus with xubuntu, my test pages are all white
<saibot834> Hi, I want to download xubuntu for my (old) laptop. When browsing the FTP server, I have to choose between desktop and "alternate". Is alternate for notebooks or what exactly is the difference?
<TheSheep> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<saibot834> oh, thank you very much, TheSheep
<saibot834> And also you, ubottu :-)
<TheSheep> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<saibot834> I think I'll go for the normal desktop version
<saibot834> haha!
<saibot834> k, cya! :)
<fidodido> need help in PR  just a click http://www.alaskan.ro  thanks!  sorry about message
<MrNaz> how do i get the command for an item in the xfce menu? i want to make a launcher for the terminal in my panel, but i dont know what binary the menu link points to
<insomninja> MrNaz, the terminal menu entry probably points to the program xfce4-terminal
<MrNaz> yeap "locate terminal" helped me find it
<MrNaz> thanks
<biabia> does ubuntu/xubuntu come standard with C compiler?
<biabia> i want to dl the source for apache
<Stroganoff> biabia you need the package: build-essential
<Stroganoff> biabia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<o7andrew> hoy malloy" just as many people in here too
<MrNaz> i seem to recall seeing that the AMD64 iso of xubuntu is also suitable for 64bit intel cpus... is that the case? can i use the amd64 xubuntu iso on my core2duo laptop (thiknpad t61p)
<kam0084> try to ask @ubuntu channel
<MrNaz> i seem to recall seeing that the AMD64 iso of xubuntu is also suitable for 64bit intel cpus... is that the case? can i use the amd64 xubuntu iso on my core2duo laptop (thiknpad t61p)  ok
<MrNaz> also... how big is a clean full install of xubuntu?
<MrNaz> i deliberately chose xubuntu over the other ubuntu variants due to Xfce being lighter and faster than gnome or kde
<kam0084> it is not much faster on new computers (core due with >1gb ram)
<kam0084> but xfce is more stable than gnome
<kam0084> and clean, of course
<Jay_1> Stroganoff - you still reading?  You helped me yesterday with a Xubuntu install using Unetbootin.  (I don't have a CD drive.)  Although Unetbootin is supposed to allow a local install using an ISO file, as the install progresses it insists on finding a CD drive and then stalls.
<wolfwalker> Where the (censored) (deleted) (expurgated) (redacted) is volume control?
<Jay_1> Stroganoff instructed me on how to open the sources.list file in the middle of the install for editing.  He told me to edit out the cdrom line, but what I've found is that the sources.list file is empty.  Should I just add a line to the file pointing to the ISO?  If so, can anyone tell me the format?  Thanks.
<wolfwalker> Can someone please tell me how to turn the sound down in Xubuntu?  This interface is NOTHING like Ubuntu.
<wolfwalker> Not_A_Noob I'm a noob who needs some help.
<wolfwalker> Where is volume control in Xubuntu?
<Not_A_Noob> ﻿Hi all, having a strange bug.  As of last night all of a few apps take FOREVER to open even though 100% cpu usage only last for a few moments.  After the apps do open (FF, Gedit, Totem) they are unusable (everything freezes). Using Hardy under XFCE. Please advise!!
<Not_A_Noob> wolfwalker: what's the issue?
<wolfwalker> Issue is I don't know much and I can't find the sound mixer.
<Not_A_Noob> its an addon for the panel
<wolfwalker> Okay, how do you add it on?
<Not_A_Noob> when you right click the panel + click "add item" it should be listed
<Not_A_Noob> if not you can use apt-get , synaptic or some other tool to install it
<wolfwalker> Where's the panel?
<wolfwalker> Desktop?
<Not_A_Noob> it is the bar with the buttons on it
<Not_A_Noob> or button, either way
<wolfwalker> Oh, the taskbar
<Not_A_Noob> yes
<wolfwalker> I need a whole new lexicon here.........
<Not_A_Noob> Haha
<Not_A_Noob> Not really, we just need to be able to relate our information
<Not_A_Noob> right click the taskbar and click add item
<wolfwalker> Found it
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<Not_A_Noob> no problem
<Not_A_Noob> are you new to linux?
<wolfwalker> Yea, verily
<Not_A_Noob> enjoy! you'll have lots of questions
<wolfwalker> Running Xubuntu because Ubuntu won't run from my flash drive.
<wolfwalker> Hangs up after login.
<Not_A_Noob> google and google.com/linux are extremely helpful if you know the right words to search for
<wolfwalker> Have Windoze on the hard drive, Xubuntu on the flash drive
<Not_A_Noob> sometimes most of the struggle is just finding the proper search term
<wolfwalker> I ran google six ways from Sunday.  I couldn't understand what "Panel" meant, so no help there.
<Not_A_Noob> ya
<Not_A_Noob> lots of that going on in linux!
<wolfwalker> Why does Capture not drag up in sound mixer?
<raziel420> if your gonna run a version of linux from a flash drive, you should try out DSL
<wolfwalker> DSL runs, but can't do much
<Not_A_Noob> who knows
<wolfwalker> Speed versus ability
<raziel420> DSL is designed to be run from flash/usb drives
<Not_A_Noob> Puppy is good also, but not a complete version of linux.
<wolfwalker> Yes, but DSL doesn't DO anything.
<wolfwalker> Feather was good, but needs an update.
<raziel420> i actually have dsl on a pentium 1 in my room, lol
<raziel420> yeah dsl does, it has everything debian has if you know how to do it
<MrNaz> does anyone know how big a standard clean xubuntu install is?
<wolfwalker> Less than 2 gig
<wolfwalker> Mine isn't clean any more or I'd check for you
<wolfwalker> You can install it on a 2 gig flash drive though, if you don't want to install much else on it.
<MrNaz> cool... coz i picked xubuntu coz xfce is light.... and i have some seriously slow hardware i want to put linux on
<wolfwalker> Xubuntu is a good choice.
<wolfwalker> How slow are we talking here?
<MrNaz> like p2/256mb ram/8gb hdd machines
<wolfwalker> P........... two?
<MrNaz> i also want to get a eeepc and put xubuntu on it... it'd be SWEET having the exact same desktop on a eeepc as i have on my main workstation
<wolfwalker> Wow, didn't know any survived the great splinter.
<MrNaz> wolfwalker yes, its been gathering dust for years hehe
<MrNaz> this is my 5th day with xubuntu
<MrNaz> after leaving windows
<raziel420> i've got ubuntu running on my p3 500 mhz, with 256 mb ram, and DSL running on a pen one with 64mb ram, debian with XFCE4 is your best choice for light and fully featured though
<wolfwalker> Starting with Xubuntu, good.  Leaving Windows, bad.  You might find something you can't do on Xubuntu.
<wolfwalker> Dual boot is really good for me.
<MrNaz> wolfwalker i did find something
<MrNaz> my favorite dev text editor
<MrNaz> uestudio
<MrNaz> but it works fine under wine
<wolfwalker> Wine is cool
<MrNaz> i was thinking of dual booting, but i've tried that many times... all i find is that i never boot linux
<MrNaz> i decided to bite the bullet and ban windows for a month
<MrNaz> well... there are still 4 windows pcs in the house including my other laptop heh
<raziel420> i had that same problem naz
<MrNaz> but my main pc (thinkpad t61p) has been banned from windows for 30 days
<MrNaz> its been 5 and i'm already doing everything with xubuntu that i did in windows bar a few minor things
<raziel420> except my windowz had a virus that coulden't be removed took about a week of dual booting before i finnaly got sick of windowz entirely
<MrNaz> raziel420 the problem is i'm too good at fixing windows... plus i keep boot disk images of clean windows installs for each box, so a fully clean properly configured win install is just a 5 minute boot drive restore away
<raziel420> yeah i'm great with wondows, but my lack of a burner restricts my ability to make images, the virus had lodged itself in services.exe making it immune to everything but a clean install
<MrNaz> ouch
<MrNaz> yea first thing i do with a new machine is make a DVD image with bartpe+driveimage plugin and an image of a clean, fully patched, fully configured windows install... that way i only ever have to do it once per machine
<MrNaz> but XP is getting long in the tooth, and there is NO WAY i was using vista, ever
<raziel420> it didn't really hurt my computer much, but my isp kept cutting of my net cause services was spamming mail to half the world at something like 300 messages a second
<raziel420> but since i switched, i've tried 3 debian based distros (DSL, Debian, and ubuntu) and xfce kde and gnome on both debian and ubuntu, and fluxbox (the default on DSL) and on ubuntu
<b1z4rr0> where can i look for th copiz settings on 8.04??
<raziel420> you have to install compiz-config b1z4rr0
<daskreecH> Hello
<b1z4rr0> mmmm... but in 7.06 there was an option on windows manager tweaks
<daskreecH> what window manager does XFCE use?
<Stroganoff> Jay_1 no i dont think its supposed to work that way
<Stroganoff> are u sure you looked at the right path? :D
<b1z4rr0> raziel420: mmmm... but in 7.06 there was an option on windows manager tweaks
<raziel420> yeah you can turn on compiz in 8.04 in the same place, but the configuration is done via a seperate applet (compiz-config)
<raziel420> cause well compiz has ALOT of toys in it now somewhere near 40 effects or so
<daskreecH> what window manager does XFCE use?
<daskreecH> and is it any different in xubuntu ?
<raziel420> daskreecH: i'm not sure but i think it uses it's own
<raziel420> xubuntu is basicall XFCE4 with a few extra ubuntu packages for added functionality
<MrNaz> raziel420 : http://www.mrnaz.com/?s=publish-blog&entryid=186   <-- i blogged the experience hehe
<daskreecH> raziel420: Right but Ubuntu ships with compiz by default now doesn't it?
<daskreecH> Xubuntu may be doing something like that
<raziel420> yeah it's shipped by default, but i think it's off by default, with only basic stuff available without installing compiz-config
<raziel420> i know by default it's off on my computer, but my computer is nearly antique
<MrNaz> does compiz actually add anything productive to your computer or is it all eye candy ?
<raziel420> it's all eye candy
<daskreecH> It adds productivity
<daskreecH> but in small doses
<MrNaz> two people, two opinions
<raziel420> windows vista style eye candy at that
<MrNaz> is it actually good?
<raziel420> like all you desktops on a 3d cube you can spin, that kinda ting
<daskreecH> MrNaz: there are things in it that save time that you can't do otherwise
<MrNaz> daskreecH like?
<daskreecH> but a lot of it is jut testing cool stuff
<daskreecH> MrNaz: Thumbnailed taskbar tooltips
<daskreecH> You can minimize a window full screen one and do work on it
<daskreecH> mouse over the minimized one and get a live view of the window
<daskreecH> so if it starts doing something or stops doing something you can react
<daskreecH> without checking it every 10 minutes
<daskreecH> and still have full screen real estate
<raziel420> well you still check it every 10 minutes, just you can do it by just hovering over it, lol
<daskreecH> You can make notes directly on the screen for thing
<daskreecH> raziel420: Much faster and you can just have the live thumbail up
<daskreecH> so there are stuff that can give you productive boosts
<daskreecH> but rubbish like having rain fall on your windows or painting multi coloured fire just impress people who were impressed with Vista
<MrNaz> hmm
<MrNaz> well i do need to impress lusers with this
<daskreecH> in any case compiz is not intended to be shipping code. It's a experiment lab
<daskreecH> MrNaz: No lusers thanks!!
<raziel420> i'd say at least 75% of it is useless eye candy
<daskreecH> We don't need em :)
<daskreecH> raziel420: fully agreed
<MrNaz> ok well i'll stick with vanilla xfce for now
<daskreecH> but it's selling it short to say it's not useful
<MrNaz> its certainly good enough
<daskreecH> MrNaz: You do know that you can swap it in and out? :)
<daskreecH> So someone can step in and you swap it in to get oooooooohs then swap it back out
<raziel420> i get bored with desktops so i switch around between gnome kde and xfce
 * daskreecH still wants to know XFCE's default window manager and what Xubuntu ships with
<daskreecH> raziel420: E!
<daskreecH> #fluxbuntu
<raziel420> i've heard of it, but i don't much like fluxbox
<raziel420> it's TOO vanilla for my taste (although i like the DSL version of fluxbox
<daskreecH> E is sexy
<MrNaz> daskreecH i do
<MrNaz> i'm too busy to notice the desktop heh
<MrNaz> once i get into the swing of working on the computer, the tools and looks become as noticable as the dashboard of my car while i'm driving
<daskreecH> MrNaz: excellent :)
<MrNaz> daskreecH heh... although i cant seem to filter out my surroundings
<MrNaz> i think that's partly because i've managed to set up a nie road worker set up with i can travel
<MrNaz> and i do lots of work from deck chairs on the beach while sipping fruit juice and eating coconuts
<MrNaz> heh
<b1z4rr0> where can i activate compiz?
<daskreecH> MrNaz: get a triple screen laptop to block off your periphal vision ;-)
<MrNaz> haha
<MrNaz> if only they made those.... i'd buy one tomorrow
<MrNaz> the biggest problem i had in getting used to life on the road was having to learn to live without multi monitor
<daskreecH> Matrox has them as far as I know
<daskreecH>  they have an attachment to laptops to make them triple monitor
<daskreecH> TripleHead2Go I think it was called
 * MrNaz googles
<MrNaz> oh
<MrNaz> its just an attachment to allow you to connect 3 monitors
<MrNaz> i was hoping it was a 3 panel fold out thing that was actually the screens as well
<MrNaz> but alas
<daskreecH> MrNaz: Yeah You couldn't find an insurance comapny worldwide that would cover a setup like that :)
<MrNaz> sure you could... the question is would you be willing to pay the unreasonable premiums on it? heh
<raziel420> see people like naz are why i wanna make my ir tracking mouse
<raziel420> well i guess it would be more appropriate to call it an eye tracking mouse with headset monitor, think HUD in an eyepeice with eye tracker to manuver the mouse (and blinking = clicks)
<daskreecH> raziel420: so you want to get into a staring competition with a computer?
<raziel420> no i wanna use my computer whith only moving my hands across the keyboard
<raziel420> i bet steven hawking would like one
<TheSheep> can he even move his hands?
<raziel420> put dasher on it, so people who can only move their eyes can just look around thruough dasher to make words
<TheSheep> I think he already uses something like that
<raziel420> sentances, phrases, even write books with only being able to move their eyes and blink
<daskreecH> raziel420: dasher is insanely fast once you get used to it
<raziel420> yeah it is
<raziel420> i can write with it faster then i can type sometimes, just the whole copy/paste thing makes it not worth it
<daskreecH> raziel420: Used xkbd?
<raziel420> no i haven't
<daskreecH> raziel420: used any virtual keyboard
<daskreecH> dasher doesn't count :-P
<raziel420> nope, just dasher
<daskreecH> well they have an option to bind the Virtual keyboard to a window
<daskreecH> anything that you press on it then gets sent directly into the focused form on the window
<daskreecH> Pressing tab tabs out of it as expected
<daskreecH> and things like global shortcuts also work
<raziel420> hmmm
<daskreecH> dasher could have something like that
<daskreecH> I forget if it has a plugin structure
<raziel420> they need that option in dasher, lol
<daskreecH> but it's something to raise with them
<daskreecH> jump in and ask them
<daskreecH> now!!
 * daskreecH prods raziel420  :-)
<raziel420> what?
<raziel420> i'm talking in like 5 channels, i don't want to add another one, lol
<TheSheep> pftt, five
<TheSheep> gui folks are soft :)
<raziel420> nahh it's just been a long time since i've been active in multiple chats, haven't done it since msn still had free chat (so like 10 years almost)
<daskreecH> raziel420: try typing /whois mez
<daskreecH> and admit you are weak :)
<daftpun1> Hi Could anybody recommend a good tool for PHP something like Zend Studio
 * TheSheep has no idea what Zend Studio is
<daftpun1> sorry this was a question for php channel
<daftpun1> but thanks sheep
<TheSheep> daftpun1: np, try python sometimes ;)
<daskreecH> Ha ha
<daskreecH> Pimp
<b1z4rr0> what can i do to see youtube videos??
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<TheSheep> !flash | b1z4rr0
<ubottu> b1z4rr0: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<b1z4rr0> theSheep : on AMD64??
<TheSheep> b1z4rr0: works, it installs some 32 bit libs
<TheSheep> b1z4rr0: and uses a wrapper
<b1z4rr0> ok
<b1z4rr0> wrapper?
<b1z4rr0> what's that?
<TheSheep> yeah, to run 32 bit code in 64bit firefox
<TheSheep> you can see it as a separate process when some flash is running
<b1z4rr0> how can i do taht?? i mean use "a wrapper"
<TheSheep> sometimes, rarely, it will hang and you will have to kill it
<TheSheep> it's set up automatically, you just have to install it
<b1z4rr0> and the wrapper name is?? if i wnat to kill it
<TheSheep> can't remember the exact name
<b1z4rr0> mmm... ok
<TheSheep> you will recognize it in the process list
<b1z4rr0> but it run but it self?? or do i have to call it?
<TheSheep> it's all automatic
<TheSheep> firefox starts it
<b1z4rr0> ok thank... installing
<Oak_> I have ubuntu on this computer and xubuntu on my laptop and I copied the network settings from this one to that, they are both using the same router and I can not load web pages... anyone have any idea why this may  be happening?
<Oak_> I cannot access anything from the web (on the laptop)
<Oak_> no ideas?
<raziel420> your router might not be giving it an ip address
<raziel420> or both machines are trying to use the same ip and your having collisions
<Oak_> how would I fix that?
<raziel420> check to see if both computers are using the same ip address, if they are log into your router and check to see if it is set as a dhcp server and it's detecting both computers, if you can't set it as a dhcp server contact your isp
<Oak_> it is set as dhcp
<Oak_> hmm
<Oak_> checking my router now
<Oak_> I don't see the desktop on the list
<Oak_> I mean the laptop
<Oak_> how do I assign it an ip?
<TheSheep> it should ask for one automatically
<TheSheep> as long as it's not set up to use static ip
<Oak_> I have it set to dhcp
<TheSheep> you might need to add the MAC number to your router
<TheSheep> if it has any such list
<Oak_> it does have a MAC number list
<TheSheep> you can display your mac with 'ifconfig -a'
<Oak_> hmm I do not see the MAC address and I can not add one it seems anyway. They are just lised along side the IPs from the different users on the router
<Oak_> Man is this frustrating...
<Oak_> I tried static address and assigning it a different IP
<Oak_> that did not work either
<Oak_> also tried roaming mode
<Oak_> might dynamic routing help?
<Oak_> maybe dhcp renew?
<xenos_> anyone try kde4?
<aanderse> yup
<xenos_> how did you install it? I tried looking for it using the pkg mngr
<nick_> I'm trying to install add-ons with ff2
<nick_> and I keep getting errors
<nick_> *add-ons for ff2
<nick_> can someone explain a possible solution, would it help if I removed and re-installed ff2
<aanderse> xenos_: search in synaptic for kde4 and you'll find it
<aanderse> nick_: what errors?
<aanderse> and what addons
<nick_> adblock plus
<nick_> del.icio.us, downthemall
<xenos_> i've googled "xubunut kde4" but instructions arent too clear says to add a "deb http:...." line to my /etc/atp/source.list but it just gives me an error.
<nick_> anything I've tried to add
<nick_> zotero,e tc
<aanderse> xenos_: what version of xubuntu are you running?
<xenos_> aanderse: no luck w synaptic
<xenos_> version is 6
<aanderse> oh... yeah you should update, sorry
<aanderse> i assumed you were running the latest
<aanderse> and are you sure your computer has good enough specs to run kde4?
<xenos_> aanderse: i will run it again.
<xenos_> aanderse: YEA ...its grabbing diff. pkgs.
<nick_> What's the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<aanderse> xubuntu has a different desktop environment (basically what your desktop looks like)
<nick_> Different in what sense
<aanderse> ubuntu uses a desktop environment called "gnome" and xubuntu uses a desktop environment called "xfce"
<xenos_> xubuntu = light & ubuntu = heavy
<xenos_> aanderse: my repositories are all checked but no luck finding kde4
<xenos_> aanderse: systems is up to date
<aanderse_> you have to update your ubuntu to the latest version... like version 8.04
<aanderse_> well, that's the easiest way (i think)
<nick_> firefox could not install the file at
<nick_> url
<nick_> because: unexpected installation error
<nick_> review the error console log for more details
<nick_> -203
<nick_> where url = the actual url
<nick_> is the error I get for everything I try to get
<raziel420> no, xfce = light gnome =lightish (not really) kde = heavy
<nick_> And why is it when I go to add/remove, remove firefox
<nick_> it doesn't actually remove firefox
<nick_> I hit apply, it says it's doing its shit, and then it does nothing.
<raziel420> you removing ff 2 or ff3 beta?
<nick_> I thought I removed ff3 beta
<nick_> then I installed ff2
<nick_> Then I got some crap when I went to add the extensions I wanted
<nick_> so I'm trying to uninstall ff2 now
<nick_> but I'd like to know why I can't install extensions
<raziel420> you might want to purge it
<nick_> Define
<nick_> or rather elaborate
<raziel420> run synaptic
<nick_> Then what
<raziel420> clic status
<raziel420> *click
<raziel420> then select Not Installed (residual config)
<nick_> And then what?
<nick_> mark for complete removal -> apply?
<raziel420> then sllect all the list, right click and select remove completely
<raziel420> yeah complete removal of that (and i usually do everything in the list to keep things neat)
<nick_> ok so firefox 3 is completely removed
<nick_> I still get the same error
<nick_> zzz
<Oak_> so I changed my network settings trying to get my conncetion to work and now the ui bars on the top and bottom of the screen are gone
<nick_> I completely removed firefox2
<nick_> now when I go back to reinstall it
<nick_> it says an error occured
<nick_> following details:
<nick_> E: firefox-2: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nick_> wtf it says it couldn't install
<nick_> yet firefox is back all over again, still has my bookmarks and I still get the retarded error that I can't install the add-ons I want
<nick_> this is a complete headache
<xenos_> the display manager won't let me choose 1600x1200 its not an option. How do I get it to recognize that resolution?
<Oak_> why would my desktop ui disappear and how can I get it back?
<Oak_> is there anyone good with configuring networks that can take a little time to help me out? I have been trying to figure this our for like12 hours and am not getting much of anywhere
<Oak_> I tried three different installations cause I thought it might be something with the os and none of them worked
<Oak_> xbuntu ubuntu and debian
<nick_> for an turion64 laptop
<nick_> I'd want the amd64 install right
#xubuntu 2008-05-25
<aanderse> Oak_: wired or wireless network?
<Oak_> wired
<aanderse> did you post on forums yet?
<Oak_> no
<Oak_> I am not even quite sure what to post
<Oak_> or where
<aanderse> ubuntuforums.org is a good spot to solve problems
<Oak_> ok
<Oak_> brb changing connection cords
<xenos_> how do i check the version i'm running with xubuntu?
<xenos_> updates are 'up to date' but ... i doubt it.
<Oak___> My computer is now showing according to the icon on the top bar of my screen that I am connected to the internet but my router does not see the computer and nothing online works
<Oak___> (not this compter another one next to it)
<Oak___> I configured the network manager I am pretty certain the way it should be
<Oak___> I looked all over the forums and the documentation and nothing was helpful
<Oak___> how do I register on this server so I can pm?
<kappaccino> try /register help
<kappaccino> whoops
<kappaccino> that doesn't work
<DaveKong> I just found it out
<DaveKong> thanks
<DaveKong> oak was taken
<DaveKong> anyone keen on network issues I have been struggling with this for a long time now and no one seems to know why my connection is not working
<DaveKong> I have set up my internet connection correctly and the icon on the top bar shows a wired connection but I am unable to use the internet at all
<DaveKong> My router does not see the computer
<DaveKong> anyone know what may be going on?
<SniperXPX> hello
<SniperXPX> is there a way i can bypass some of the procedures in the "Checking file systems" on boot? mine seems to freeze at "Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald"
<SniperXPX> further explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494775
<SniperXPX> I need to get in and recompile inotify or something
<DaveKong_> The router light is flahsing green but is not solid
<DaveKong_> no one has any ideas?
 * Dorne Just running xubuntu usb to log all of my channels
<hexoroid> hello all
<hexoroid> I just did apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<hexoroid> then on gnome i went to logout then change the sessiong to "xfce"
<hexoroid> and it still logs me into GNOME ?
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> how to change keyboard layout?
<totalwormage> kibibyte: use setxkbmap :]
<Valsum> Morning.
<Iskr> why is updatedb running even if i put the update manager options stating that i don't want it to check for updates?
<Iskr> periodically when i boot it runs someway slowing me down very much
<TheSheep> Iskr: updatedb has nothing to do with update manager
<Iskr> ah
<TheSheep> Iskr: it updates the filename database for use with the 'locate' command
<Iskr> ok
<Iskr> so it wasn't it
<Iskr> i was wrong in locating the app name
<Iskr> but it was the update manager running
<Iskr> i know it because its icon from orange was grey
<Iskr> like it is when there is some package manager running
<TheSheep> no idea
<Iskr> =(
<TheSheep> next time you have it you can check if it does any network connections, with 'netstat'
<Iskr> anyway i'd really like to remove that orange icon from my system tray... i'd like to start the update manager when I want to update
<TheSheep> Iskr: settings->setting manager->autostarted applications
<Iskr> yes TheSheep
<Iskr> i have already done it
<TheSheep> you can even uninstall the whole thing with synaptic
<Iskr> but it didn't work
<Iskr> i swear
<Iskr> even if i check it now
<TheSheep> perhaps it was saved with your session
<Iskr> the application is unchecked
<Iskr> but nevertheless it started
<TheSheep> xfce can remember the application that were running when you logged out and start them when you log in
<TheSheep> if it has the 'save session' checkbox set when you are loggin out
<Iskr> oh yes it's true
<Iskr> it could be that
<Iskr> so i must kill it
<TheSheep> you can clear your session by deleting the files in ~/.cache/sessions/
<Iskr> i killed it
<Iskr> r.i.p.
<Iskr> thank you very much as usual TheSheep you are always very useful
<TheSheep> cool
<Iskr> do you also know how i can make my pdf icon back after being changed by acroreader?
<TheSheep> Iskr: I have no idea what acrobat does with the icon
<TheSheep> Iskr: I suppose you could replace the icon it installed
<Iskr> yes but how?
<TheSheep> Iskr: or just remove it, then it will fallback to the default
<Iskr> yes but i need it
<TheSheep> well, first you need to find it...
<TheSheep> the icon file, not whole acrobat
<Iskr> ah yes
<Iskr> i tried to remove it
<TheSheep> dpkg -L packagename will list the files contained in a package
<Iskr> let me found the howto i had tried
<lsolesen> I am trying to install xubuntu on a lenovo t60, and everything worked but the wireless. I have googled a bit, and it seems I need to install http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads
<Iskr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698402 <- i have done this
<lsolesen> But how do I do that?
<Iskr> it didn't work
<TheSheep> lsolesen: I'm sure there are howtos on the think wiki
<TheSheep> Iskr: you have acrobat in that directory?
<TheSheep> Iskr: or is it a different version?
<Iskr> yes of course it's same directory and same verions -.-
<TheSheep> it should work by my book, any error messages?
<Iskr> no -.-
<Iskr> the 'save session' feature has nothing to do with this thing, isn't it?
<lsolesen> TheSheep: you are probably right, but could not find it :) Hoped some clever guy here knew a link. I only have a wireless signal where I am installing, so I have to switch to win every time I want to look something up. A little annoying :)
<TheSheep> lsolesen: here is some info: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.10_(Edgy_Eft)_on_a_ThinkPad_T60#Wireless_LAN
<TheSheep> Iskr: no
<lsolesen> I tried to install the wireless card, and it seems that everything is installed now. However, there are still no apparent wireless connection. Got this when doing $ dmesg | grep hal
<lsolesen> [17179590.420000] ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel. [17179590.424000]
<lsolesen> ath_hal: 0.9.17.2 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
<lsolesen> There is no light in the wireless connection light. However, the buttom to turn it on will not work (it works on windows), so I guess I do not know where to turn it on.
<kibibyte> how to access windows partition?
<renegade444> I'm trying to get xubuntu 8.04 to run on an older machine (p2-400 w/196MB RAM) and am having some sound issues. Anyone on happen to be good with sound issues in Xubuntu?
<nikin> hy
<nikin> i am trying to set up my notebook hotkeys.. but i bumped in a problem... my Fn keys do not repeat any keycodes.. as seen with showkey.
<nikin> some of the keys are workinng... like the brightes setting
<TheSheep> brightness is hardware
<TheSheep> not a hotkey
<mr_boo> hi
<mr_boo> can i use the floppy/lan method to install xubuntu hardy heron on a laptop?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mr_boo> TheSheep: thanks
<TheSheep> mr_boo: best install a command-line system and then install the xubuntu-desktop meta package
<mr_boo> ok
<alado2> what do i need to change in xubuntu before i replace my ATI video card with a Nvidia one? and where do i do it?
<totalwor1age> search for 'nvidia' in installed packages and remove them
<totalwor1age> you might also want to reconfigure your X if you want to install the ati drivers in a graphical environment
<boxy> hi, i just did an apt-get install xubuntu-desktop on a minimal install and i restarted and gdm let me login but the desktop just pops up a terminal and there are no menus or panels or title bar for the terminal
<aanderse> in gdm you should try to choose xfce as your session
<aanderse> that could be the problem
<Boxxxer> hello
<aanderse> hi
<Boxxxer> i have an issue with the login screen resolution in xubuntu
<Boxxxer> i have the xorg.conf everything on default
<Boxxxer> i would like to make it to suit my needs
<boxy> what if i dont even want to use gdm
<boxy> how would i start it right? i tried just startx and i get the same problem
<aanderse> boxy: what do you want to use? slim?
<boxy> slim?
<aanderse> and it's startxfce4, not startx
<boxy> oh that may be the problem
<boxy> id rather just login in the terminal, if i decide i want a desktop ill open one
<boxy> but thanks ill try that real quick
<aanderse> yup
<aanderse> oh ps....
<Boxxxer> when i set the screen resolution in Ubuntu, the xorg.conf is then edited with all the available resolutions, but i can't do that in Xubuntu
<Boxxxer> got any ideas=
<Boxxxer> ?
<aanderse> so your login screen resolution is smaller than your desktop resolution?
<Boxxxer> exactly
<Boxxxer> it looks very ugly
<Boxxxer> my screen resolution is 1280×960
<Boxxxer> but the login screen is way off
<Boxxxer> i think it's more like a 800×600
<Boxxxer> i don't know why wasn't the login screen set to 1280×960 when i set the screen resolution to 1280×960
<aanderse> ok, let's start with your xorg.conf... if you could go to /etc/X11/ and paste the contents of xorg.conf to .... something like http://rafb.net/paste/
<Boxxxer> just a sec
<Boxxxer> okay here it is: http://rafb.net/p/8qCCR292.html
<Boxxxer> this is how it looks like
<aanderse> oh... yeah xorg just sets itself up nowadays... doesn't it....
<Boxxxer> yeah
<Boxxxer> but not gor me
<Boxxxer> *for
<Boxxxer> i've changed the screen resolution to 1280×960@60 but that didn't change xorg.conf
<aanderse> you can still use xorg if you want though
<aanderse> yeah on my other pc i had to manually set xorg.conf because it couldn't detect it for me
<aanderse> what video card do you have?
<Boxxxer> ATI Radeon 9550
<Boxxxer> it's supported in Ubuntu
<aanderse> hmm yeah... i know xorg.conf settings... but xorg is changing so much and i think they are getting away from modifying that file
<Boxxxer> when i used Ubuntu, there was an application in which you could set the default monitor and the driver of the graphics card...
<Boxxxer> when i poked around with this settings, that changed my xorg.conf
<aanderse> an older version of ubuntu?
<Boxxxer> no no, the Ubuntu 8.04
<aanderse> do you know how to modify xorg.conf properly?
<Boxxxer> not really
<Boxxxer> do you happen to know the name of the app in Ubuntu in which you set the default screen and set whether you have two screens and the driver of your graphics card?
<Boxxxer> i forgot
<TheSheep> Boxxxer: displayconfig-gtk
<Boxxxer> oh, thanks buddy
<Boxxxer> i think i need to install that package
<TheSheep> no, it should be installed by default
<Boxxxer> hmm
<Boxxxer> let me just run it
<Boxxxer> yes!!
<Boxxxer> i have the same app as i had in ubuntu which then set the proper login screen resolution
<Boxxxer> thanks TheSheep
<Boxxxer> omg
<Boxxxer> now i have another problem
<Boxxxer> i can't even change the settings
<Boxxxer> everything is greyed out
<Boxxxer> now why is that so? hmmm...
<Boxxxer> can you give me some help here? it'll be very much appreciated
<aanderse> open a terminal
<aanderse> and type
<aanderse> sudo displayconfig-gtk
<Boxxxer> oh!
<Boxxxer> i'm so stupid
<aanderse> i imagine that will solve your problem
<Boxxxer> lol
<Boxxxer> yeah it did
<Boxxxer> thanks buddy ;)
<Boxxxer> you're the best
<aanderse> not a problem
<Boxxxer> there's a little question now...
<Boxxxer> i have ATI Radeon 9550
<Boxxxer> and i have to choose the Graphics Card Driver
<Boxxxer> i choose ATI as the Manufacturer
<Boxxxer> but i don't know which model
<Boxxxer> Radeon (fglrx)  perhaps?
<Boxxxer> or maybe  Radeon (fbdev) ?
<Boxxxer> Radeon (vesa) ?  (what is vesa anyway?)
<Boxxxer> Radeon
<aanderse> don't know too much about ati's
<Boxxxer> or Radeon 8500
<Boxxxer> i'm baffled
<Boxxxer> Radeon (fbdev) sound like a driver in development
<Boxxxer> or maybe not   maybe dev  means device
<Boxxxer> hmm
<Boxxxer> anyway, thanks for your help
<Boxxxer> bye now ;)
<Boxxxer> hello again
<Boxxxer> i have solved my problem
<Boxxxer> thanks to you
<Boxxxer> now i need you again ;)
<Boxxxer> i can't lock my screen
<Boxxxer> and i also can't set those special buttons on my multimedia keyboard to do some action when pressed
<Boxxxer> i wanna set my  WWW  button to open my default webbrowser (which is Firefox of course)
<Boxxxer> do you have any idea about the lock screen and the keyboard buttons?
<aanderse> yup
<aanderse> there's a couple options for locking your screen
<aanderse> search in synaptic for xlock and you'll get a couple
<aanderse> xscreensaver is a pretty good way to do it (pretty good = userfriendly)
<Boxxxer> thanks
<Boxxxer> i don't know why this isn't installed by default?
<Boxxxer> i figure it's because they wanted to make Xubuntu lightweight
<Boxxxer> and it's only 500 MB or so
<aanderse> i think you'll see xubuntu dramatically improving in the next release or two
<aanderse> the new project leader sounds like he's pretty with it
<aanderse> listening to what he had to say at UDS and just his general enthusiasm for the project, expect good things
<Boxxxer> very nice
<Boxxxer> i'm running Xubuntu on a relatively fast machine, but i prefered to install this one just to check it out
<Boxxxer> and i must tell you it's great
<Boxxxer> i think i'll stick with it
<Boxxxer> i had Ubuntu with Extra effects and it worked good
<Boxxxer> but as soon as i get everything going here (as i did in Ubuntu) i'll stick with Xubuntu ;)
<aanderse> oh xfce is where it's at
<aanderse> has nothing to do with the light weight factor for me
<aanderse> it's easily configurable
<aanderse> and highly configurable
<Boxxxer> yeah
<Boxxxer> i know
<Boxxxer> i love the Settings Manager
<aanderse> mhm
<Boxxxer> it's cool
<Boxxxer> what's the default locking app in Ubuntu named?
<aanderse> probably gnome-screensaver ?
<Boxxxer> i'll check it out
<aanderse> do you use the compositor on xfce?
<aanderse> like transparencies? if not, i recommend it :)
<Boxxxer> i don't
<Boxxxer> shadows are kinda cool but nah, it's okay the way it is... at least for me ;)
<aanderse> k
<Boxxxer> what is this  Display full screen overlay windows directly  for?
<Boxxxer> in Compositor that is
<Boxxxer> what does this do?
<aanderse> ?
<Boxxxer> it's a checkbox
<Boxxxer> if it's checked, what does it do?
<Boxxxer> oh... please tell me about this Orage (the calendar)
<Boxxxer> i clicked it in Settings Manager and now it's popping up every time i boot into the desktop
<aanderse> heh
<Boxxxer> i wanna get rid of it
<Boxxxer> it's so annoying
<aanderse> you probably have xfce set to remember what apps you have running
<Boxxxer> and it's not present in th
<Boxxxer> hmmm, don't know
<aanderse> type killall orage
<aanderse> then logout
<aanderse> then logback in
<aanderse> should be gone
<Boxxxer> and if i reboot, would it be silenced?
<aanderse> has nothing to do with rebooting
<aanderse> has to do with logging in, i imagine
<Boxxxer> okay
<Boxxxer> brb
<Boxxxer> yup ;)
<Boxxxer> you're right on
<Boxxxer> how can i set xfce not to remember those apps i'm running?
<Boxxxer> do you happen to recall where that setting is?
<aanderse> yup
<aanderse> session and startup settings
<aanderse> "automatically save session on logout"
<Boxxxer> it's not checked
<Boxxxer> and it wasn't before
<Boxxxer> hmm
<Boxxxer> but i have the Prompt on logout checked
<Boxxxer> which i always not uncheck
<aanderse> then one time you must have saved it?
<Boxxxer> yeah
<Boxxxer> i must have
<Boxxxer> is it possible to remove it?
<Boxxxer> like  apt-get remove orage ?
<aanderse> yup
<aanderse> that will get rid of orage
<aanderse> maybe purge instead if you want
<aanderse> whatever
<Boxxxer> purge?
<Boxxxer> isn't that a Gentoo package manager?
<aanderse> lol
<aanderse> gentoo has a purge option as well, yes
<Boxxxer> oh :)
<Boxxxer> oh and it's portage
<Boxxxer> sorry :/
<aanderse> yup
<aanderse> mmm portage
<Boxxxer> :D
<Boxxxer> you like Gentoo?
<aanderse> yes and no
<aanderse> i like choosing compile flags
<aanderse> but i don't like waiting for things to compile
<Boxxxer> i had it installed once but i was like in the dark with no matches and stuff, so i removed it
<aanderse> you should only use gentoo if you know a fair bit about gnu/linux
<Boxxxer> i didn't know how to do stuff in Gentoo i ment to say
<Boxxxer> yeah
<Boxxxer> i recon
<Boxxxer> so with purge i completely remove orage (along with its settings and stuff, right?)
<aanderse> yeah purge is good
<Boxxxer> so
<Boxxxer> apt-get purge orage
<Boxxxer> lemme try this baby
<Boxxxer> oh... will the icon of Orage also be gone in the Settings Manager?
<aanderse> yes
<Boxxxer> hmmm
<Boxxxer> orage is removed but not the icon
<Boxxxer> maybe i need to logout or something
<aanderse> could be
<Boxxxer> oh, there's no package named gnome-screensaver
<Boxxxer> there is an option to add the lock screen icon on the panel, but clicking on it makes no action at all
<Boxxxer> brb
<Boxxxer> yeah i had to log out and log in in order for that Orage icon in the Settings Manager to disappear
<Boxxxer> nice
<aanderse> it would be really useful if you filed these things as bugs :)
<aanderse> all these little issues pertaining to xfce
<Boxxxer> it's not really a bug
<Boxxxer> it's more like a annoyance ;)
<aanderse> orage not dissappearing from the settings manager is a bug
<aanderse> lock screen not working is a bug
<aanderse> etc
<Boxxxer> oh
<Boxxxer> so it should
<Boxxxer> hmm
<aanderse> you would be directly improving xubuntu if you filed those
<Boxxxer> can you help me on this?
<aanderse> with what?
<Boxxxer> you file the orage bug, i'll file the lock screen bug
<Boxxxer> deal? :)
<aanderse> if it didn't happen to me, i can't file it because i don't know the details
<aanderse> i don't know what package you have installed
<aanderse> etc
<aanderse> though
<aanderse> i'm running debian unstable on this laptop
<Boxxxer> this is Xubuntu out-of-the-box
<Boxxxer> and it's the only OS i have on my machine
<aanderse> i'd have to turn on my other computer and fire up a vm which has xubuntu out of the box on it
<Boxxxer> please do
<aanderse> so how about you file it, and i'll grab a shower!
<aanderse> :p
<Boxxxer> hmm :)
<Boxxxer> okay :P
<aanderse> thanks
<Boxxxer> oh
<Boxxxer> please tell me _where_ to file it
<Boxxxer> that'll be good:)
<aanderse> you ever filed a bug ?
<Boxxxer> i don't know where is any xubuntu bug tracker on the net
<Boxxxer> i know launchpad
<aanderse> you ever filed a bug ?
<Boxxxer> yup
<Boxxxer> more than once actually
<Boxxxer> on launchpad
<Boxxxer> for ubuntu
<Boxxxer> i don't know if that bug tracker is for xubuntu as well
<Boxxxer> Featured projects only lists Ubuntu
<Boxxxer> do you think that's the same bug tracker for the subproject Xubuntu?
<aanderse> not sure, never filed an xubuntu specific bug before actually
<aanderse> anywho, i really gotta get going... hopefully someone can help you file the bug!
<aanderse> bye for now
<Boxxxer> man, i forgot my launchpad email
<Boxxxer> darn
<Boxxxer> i've gotta go
<Boxxxer> talk to ya later buddy
<Boxxxer> have fun
<Boxxxer> bye now
<holo> hi
<holo> i installed pulseaudio and now i don't hear anything when i play an mp3
<holo> it does play, but the sound doesn't come out
<holo> in pavucontrol the sound seems to be activated
<holo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<holo> i used this tut
<Miklos> hello?
<nikolam> hi how do i set resolution for login screen?
<nikolam> I just installed latest fglrx driver for my Graphicx and login screen is in some wrong resolution
<nikolam> I can set it up for my user and wgen i log in, resolution is ok
<nikolam> But how to choose default resolution for all users
<cody-somerville> nikolam, hmm...
<nikolam> and how to make login screen in roght resolution
<nikolam> hey ji cody-somerville :)
<cody-somerville> I had the same issue
<cody-somerville> I just ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and dpkg-reconfigure gdm and it seemed to fix the problem
<nikolam> and..
<nikolam> I will do just that.
<nikolam> it seems that with previous fglrx that didn`t work
<nikolam> will try it and i will come back
<nikolam> cul8r
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> The only problem is that Console swithching (Ctrl+Alt+F1, F2, F3...) Does NOT work now... ;*(
<aanderse> that's the second person today with a problem with ati + gdm resolution
<aanderse> is it a known bug?
<sunkim> ive got the same problem as nikolam and cody-somerville but the dpkg-commando didnt work.. it says something like (dpkg:conflicting measures e (--control) and r (--remove)
 * burner gets excited about the memory reduction and fuse-inclusion for 8.10 :)  It'll make me use XFCE on my eee again
<burner> cody-somerville: you're a suit! ;)
<cody-somerville> burner, I _am_ a suit? :P
<burner> lookin all corporate in your youtube interview with suit and tie
<cody-somerville> lol
<burner> it was cool though...  good work man
<burner> one question... i didn't hear anything about xubuntu + usb stick booting... any plans?
<burner> i haven't tried fedora's creator since it's windows based, but the eeexubuntu dude made a sweet .sh file that would be nothing to include and make a desktop icon for
<cody-somerville> there are plans to be able to install it to usb via the desktop installer
<burner> but does that "install" it to usb or does it make your usb a "live-cd" ?
<burner> i prefer the latter so I can then install xubuntu on eee pcs and other notebooks with no cd rom
 * cody-somerville is not sure.
<Boxxxer> hello
<cody-somerville> burner, I can find out for you.
<Boxxxer> aanderse, you here buddy?
<aanderse> whats up?
<burner> I'm very curious
 * cody-somerville nods.
<nikolam> I found out that dpkg-reconfigure kills most of previous settings in xorg.conf.
 * burner goes back to replacing gnome with xfce on his eee... cheers
<cody-somerville> :)
 * cody-somerville goes to get ready for dinner. *waveS*
<aanderse> Boxxxer: did you file those bugs? ;)
<Boxxxer> no :/
<aanderse> lol
<sunkim> i installed drivers for my graphic card but after that i've got very small resolution and can't change it?
<sunkim> help?
<Boxxxer> did you run your other computer on which you have Xubuntu out-of-the-box installed
<aanderse> anywho, afk so talk to you later
<Boxxxer> ?
<aanderse> oh, nope
<Boxxxer> please do
<aanderse> will have to try to reproduce the bug later though, yeah
<aanderse> k, ttyl
<Boxxxer> and file the bug yourself if you have the time
<Boxxxer> be well
<Boxxxer_> okay my alt nick is registererd
<Boxxxer_> just tell me how to set an e-mail address for the main nick
<Boxxxer> sorry, wring channel, lol
<Boxxxer> *wrong
<WaxyFresh> Would i gain any speed from removing xfceś menu bar and replacing it with kooldock? im on a verrry slow box and want to conserve ram as much as possible
<WaxyFresh> No ideas? input?^
<WaxyFresh> What can i disable/remove from xubuntu to speed it up some?
<WaxyFresh> So from my reading it seems like running kde apps on an xfce sytem will slow it down,does this apply to gnome apps also? sorry im confused here
<ddro> I'm a total newbie, but I'm guessing that since gnome is slower than xfce, gnome apps will be slower too. Just a guess though
<WaxyFresh> I think it has something to do with kde librarys running slowing on a non-kde desktop enviroment. but im not sure
<ddro> okay, xbuntu is almost done installing for the third time on my c600 laptop, so I might as well ask now. Is there an updated guide on getting a linksys wpc54g v3 card to work in xbuntu 7.10 that anyone can point me to? I've tried to follow a couple, and so far I haven't gotten any of them to work. I'm also doing this with no access to internet, as the ethernet card on the top isn't working.
<floating_> why did you choose 7.10 over 8.04
<floating_> have you searched ubuntu forums or google for installing cards
<floating_> those
<ddro> I tried 8.04 graphical install, and couldn't get it to install. Since I had the text based install cd for 7.10, I figured I'd just use it. I've been throught about two different guides off the forum, and have tried to pull useful info from a few others that were based on different distros or that required an internet connection, but no luck
<ddro> If no one knows of an updated guide, that's cool. I'll try the install again with the most updated guide I know of and ask specific questions here as I go. I just thought I'd see if anyone knew of a specific guide.
<Odd-rationale> ddro: what is giving you trouble?
<ddro> well, the last few times I've tried, a few things. When i get to the part when I try to blacklist the default driver, I get a message that the blacklist file doesn't exist. I remember having problems getting ndiswrapper or some of it's other packages to install one time, but I'm not quite sure what went wrong. And then there's trying to get the driver to load. the closest I've gotten to a working card is to have ndiswrapper say I have the 
<WaxyFresh> is ther a way to see if im running any kde native apps?
<kibibyte> hi
<WaxyFresh> Why hasent anyone been able to answer any of my quesitons? ive been waiting like 2 hours..
<WaxyFresh> Sorry for my impatiance my time is kinda limited so i dont get much time to research things like this
<holo> hi
<holo> I just made a fresh install of xubuntu
<holo> and the microphone apears to be dead
<WaxyFresh> havew you turned it on in the volume control app?
<kappaccino> this channel is like an ant compared to #ubuntu
<holo> WaxyFresh, which one?
<kappaccino> ._.
<holo> WaxyFresh, are you talking about settings -> mixer settings?
<holo> yes, everything is set there
<homeuser> hello people.
<homeuser> My screen is using a resolution that is good but it flickers quite a bit. When focusing on one area, out of peripheral vision all other areas flicker quite a bit....
<homeuser> so is that the refresh rate that needs to be adjusted?
<kappaccino> did you try adjusting the refresh rate?
<homeuser> kappaccino: no. Under Display Preferences, it shows resolution set to Default.
<homeuser> kappaccino: If I change it to any others, it is smooth but he resolution is not the same as the current one.... Always a little smaller....
<homeuser> kappaccino: but if yo have any suggestions I'd give it a shot.
<kappaccino> is there no option for you to change it? (is it an LCD?)
<homeuser> kappaccino: there's many givesn options under Default ... such as 1280x900 @60, 1280x900 @75. But none of them is the same resolution as the current one which is really good and the highest I've seen on the system. :)
<kappaccino> so this is a CRT monitor or LCD?
<homeuser> kappaccino: CRT.
<kappaccino> ah
<kappaccino> the flickering is probably the fault of low refresh rates
<WaxyFresh> holo: yes thats what i was speaking of,besides that i cant help you. there might be opther settings in there you can try but im not sure what.
<homeuser> kappaccino: right. So I was curious how to determine the current resolution. Then maybe I can find that one int eh list and with a higher refresh rate.
<kappaccino> what size is the monitor?
<holo> WaxyFresh, this is really strange... i can't complain about the sound quality for example, its clean as was never before
<homeuser> kappaccino: it is a samsung synmaster 750 19".
<holo> i'm hearing gladiator soundtrack with such a pleasure :)
<homeuser> kappaccino: trying to look up it's supported refresh rates. :) Don't wanna set it to 70 or 85 if it can't support it. :)
<kappaccino> homeuser: 1280x1024 would be an optimal resolution for a 19" crt monitor
<homeuser> kappaccino: wait. This is a 17".
<kappaccino> oh
<homeuser> kappaccino: it has been such a logn time using this that I even forgot this monitor was only 17". :)
<homeuser> so maybe 1024x768?
<kappaccino> yeah try that, I also have a 17" at work and that's what I use
<kappaccino> I have the refresh rate set at 75Hz
<homeuser> kappaccino: I gnome, it doesn't flicker. Or I never noticed it. In xfce it flicker to the point of giving me a headache. So if I change it here, is it going to be for all X sessions?
<homeuser> In other words, I like my gnome settings and I'd rather not mess with those.
<kappaccino> I have no idea
<homeuser> kappaccino: well then, there's only one way to find out. :)
<homeuser> yeah after setting it to even 1152x864 @ 75, it is quit a lower resolution that the "Default"
<homeuser> ok, the Default is using 1280x960@60.
<homeuser> I wonder if it can be changed somethign in X settings without smoking the monitor.
<holo> is it safe to install pulseaudio in hardy without disrupting all my audio settings?
<homeuser> ah, max recommended is 1280x1024 @ 66.
<homeuser> holo: what is pulseaudio?
<holo> homeuser, it's the replacement of esound
<holo> its a midleware between aplications and the sound drivers
<holo> it can redirect sound stream to whatever one wants, mix sounds, etc
<homeuser> oh something like ladspa and jack and all those?
<homeuser> oh like JACK?
<holo> well, don't know many of the others
<holo> but i'm out of clues now in what to do to put my microphone working
<holo> suposelly pulseaudio is installed by default in hardy
<holo> but i don't see its tools here
<holo> ok, pulseaudio sounds like the next big thing, so i'll just install everything from it
<homeuser> yeah I'm still googling to see what it is... :)
<homeuser> holo: so I don't really have the knowledge to respond to your question. but I maybe learning something new todya. :)
<homeuser> *today.
<holo> hehe
<holo> nice then
<homeuser> sorry. :)
<holo> no problem, there are 60 people here.. I hope there isn't anyone else here that is sorry not to be able to help me
<holo> it would be a sorry chaos
<homeuser> hehe.
<homeuser> have fun all.
<homeuser> kappaccino: thanks for your help. I'm gonna leave it as is. :)
#xubuntu 2009-05-18
<SiDi> nijm: manpages-dev ?
<SiDi> and manpages-##-dev, ## being the code of your locale
<nijm> SiDi, thanks. Just tried manpages-dev. That has all the syscall man pages, but not header file man pages. Just trying to find what section those man pages are in so I can look for the package with apt-file
<SiDi> Why do you want a manpage for an header file ?
<SiDi> Most of the time there is no such thing
<SiDi> if you want an exhaustive list of functions, open /usr/include/math.h ;)
<nijm> They often tell you about the functions and structures in it
<SiDi> either, the man pages refer to functions / sets of functions
<nijm> Fair enough
<SiDi> the only counter example i'd have is pthread, for which there is a global manpage :P
<nijm> manpages-posix-dev :-)
<SiDi> they've got it all ? :O
<nijm> They have man pages for header files
<SiDi> damn
<SiDi> i usually end up opening the .h file and searching inside it :)
<SiDi> but its sometimes more accurate
<SiDi> Jhodas: did you CTCP me ?
<Mood> ops: Jhodas abusing DCC
<Jhodas> what?
<JPohlmann> I received a request too.
<Mood> ops: Jhodas sending unsolicited DCC files
<dahaic> me too
<Jhodas> IM NOT1
<SiDi> lol, his IRC client looking for friends ?
<Mood> ops: please help
<Jhodas> probably
<Jhodas> leaveing
<JPohlmann> Ts
<Cream> Mood, what is he sending exactly?
<SiDi> CTCP chat queries
<SiDi> not like most clients care about it
<Mood> Cream: it's not CTCP for me. he tried sending me a file
<SiDi> but usually people who spam these requests have something in mind
<knome> hmm
<knome> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<SiDi> files sent via CTCP requrests on IRC, Mood
<knome> lol
<knome> ;)
<gnomefreak> ?
<knome> i'm not listed there, aight
<SiDi> well, if an op could ban his hostname, i'd not say no
<knome> gnomefreak, no problem. just wanted to check :)
<Mood> SiDi: right. i was distinguishing between querying my OS vs. sending me a file
<Jhodas> back
<SiDi> gnomefreak: here, here, kick him ! :P
<knome> gnomefreak, ehm, right. i said sorry. and i'm an op myself. :P
<Jhodas> It's not deliberate
<SiDi> Jhodas: what the hell was that mess from your IRC client, btw ?
<Jhodas> IDK
<Mood> Jhodas: what idiotic file are you trying to send me?
<Jhodas> sorry SiDi, and anyone else who got a DCC req
<knome> Jhodas, i did.
<Jhodas> sorry to you too :(
<SiDi> be careful with that, you could easily get banned from channels with this :p
<Jhodas> yea
<Jhodas> thankfully #xubuntu is a friendly place
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> as long as you're cute with mice of course
<knome> :P
<Jhodas> I've got mice in my house if that helps.
<SiDi> me too
<SiDi> one per PC
<knome> ehmn...
 * SiDi hides
<knome> somehow i thought that "house" meant "pants"
<SiDi> perv
<Jhodas> rofl
<SiDi> what the hell do you do with mice ?
<knome> ("housut" means "pants" in finnish)
<Jhodas> there are laws against that kind of thing in a lot of countries knome
<SiDi> we wont let you approach any of them for karmic artwork, you're warned, knome ! :P
<knome> haha
<knome> then i have to include lots of cute kittens!
<SiDi> rawr, yes
<SiDi> kittens
<knome> *kinky* kittens
<SiDi> but dont do anything to them !
 * SiDi won't answer. Fears the +k
<knome> ;>
<SiDi> i'm really looking forward to be at barcelona
<SiDi> i so want some holidays :)
 * knome wonders why listen has to print all artists with a starting capital letter, even if the id3 artist started with a lowercase letter
<knome> uds is definitely *not* a holiday
<knome> well at least wasn't for me and won't be if i ever get to one again
<SiDi> knome: the week after it, with a flat in the center of the town and food ready every evening, defo sounds like holidays :D
<knome> aha
<knome> sounds more like a holiday, yes
<knome> but where's the beer?
<SiDi> theres always beer there
<knome> hehe
<knome> it's important!
<Jhodas> Barcelona is awesome
<SiDi> i'll have some time for resting and relaxing
<knome> lol
<SiDi> and connect my brain back to the world. and become creative, maybe
<SiDi> and begin painting kittens everywhere
<knome> once jannis gets here in finland, we're gonna have lots of beer
<SiDi> hes going there in holidays this summer ?
<knome> yep
<SiDi> dont get too much beer
<Jhodas> can never had too much beer
<SiDi> or i'll have to cross europe to steal some of it
<knome> and even my roommate from last uds might be visiting
<knome> ;D
<knome> you're welcome
<knome> but remember, once you meet me, you're obliged to buy me more beer
<SiDi> ah well, if i find a cheap plane ticket i'll bug you on irc then :P
<knome> sure!
<SiDi> hehe, that should be ok :p
<knome> ah, memories flow into my mind ;)
<JPohlmann> knome: My friends are in finland from august to january. I'll see when I can make it.
<knome> JPohlmann, yeah no problem. the bars serve beer all year long. ;)
<SiDi> oh JPohlmann there was something i wanted to ask you about thunar :p
<SiDi> so since you're around you wont escape ! :)
<knome> hah
<JPohlmann> *sigh*
<knome> wouldn't count on that
<SiDi> will we have sexy tabs, or is it not planned ?
<knome> wontfix
 * knome hides
<SiDi> aw
 * SiDi grabs a few kittens and goes cry in a corner.
<knome> arr...?
<SiDi> kittens are for cheering me up
<SiDi> so i can come back soon :P
<knome> hah
<JPohlmann> Tabs are not planned.
<knome> don't tell more about that "cheering *up*"
<JPohlmann> I don't like 'em personally.
<knome> i don't see how tabs would be useful in a file browser
<JPohlmann> I'd rather introduce other ways to make actions across several folders more comfortable.
<knome> like... get people only using one folder?
<knome> ;>
<SiDi> knome: you're desperating :p
<SiDi> i love tabs. makes it take less room on my little screen than 3 windows
<JPohlmann> I know the question about tabs will come over and over again, so I'll better stick to what we've said before: no tabs.
<Jhodas> I like tabs, but do all my folder stuff through the cli
<SiDi> Jhodas: i end up doing that too cause the gui way is too slow
<SiDi> but thats uncomfortable
<SiDi> and i dont see any way to switch fast from different navigation trees than those damn tabs :p
<JPohlmann> See, that's the real question we need to ask ourselves: how can we make the file manager more useful or at least as comfortable and fast as a terminal.
<Jhodas> Thunar is a very nice tool tho
<JPohlmann> I don't think tabs alone can solve that.
<knome> or an even better question: how can we make something that kills the need for a file manager
<Jhodas> you're always going to need a file manager for when your linux illiterate aunty sits down to check her emails or something
<knome> we usually believe that the tools we have now are something we can't replace but we should try to think more of alternative ways to work
<Jhodas> true
<Jhodas> I had fun moving over from windows, although I still dual boot to play WoW
<knome> i totally believe that file managers can be made redundant
<Jhodas> I dont
<Jhodas> some people prefer to work with something visual
<knome> isn't wow supposed to have full support for running under wine?
<knome> something visual doesn't necessarily mean a file manager as it is now
<knome> what if the files where organised by the purpose?
<Jhodas> explain?
<knome> how can we improve on bringing up the files that makes most sense in the context?
<knome> for example, if you want to play music, you would see music files
<Jhodas> that mainly lies with the user i think.
<Jhodas> keeping their files organised how they want them
<knome> what if the system recognised your habits or mood someway (typing speed, recognising facial expressions via camera) and brought up things you most probably want to do?
<Jhodas> ooooh computer vision
<Jhodas> i have an exam on that in 2 weeks
<knome> technically that's not far away
<Jhodas> not at all
<Jhodas> although it would have to be extremely user specific
<knome> we already can do that actually, but we lack context
<knome> the system can learn from the user doing things
<Jhodas> it would be extrememly resource intensive
<knome> pc's grow bigger all the time
<Jhodas> true
<Jhodas> but it the overhead worth the result?
<knome> you can cloud compute
<Jhodas> IMO, at the moment no. but when 8 and 16 core processors are common, maybe
<Jhodas> you could
<knome> i don't know, but that's one solution to what we was wondering: how to make file managers useless
<Jhodas> you're always going to have files though
<Jhodas> at least for the forseeable future
<knome> yes, but the concept on how you need to interact with them might change
<knome> actually many windows users already use just one "folder"
<knome> for saving all of their files
<knome> they have a really tiny and a totally different concept about file managing than, for example, JPohlmann, who has written a file manager
<knome> (or just maintaining it? whatever)
<Jhodas> It depends what you need to do with files
<knome> no, not really.
 * JPohlmann is busy but promises to read the backlog
<knome> JPohlmann, hehe, nevermind :P
<knome> Jhodas, those people think the files are just buttons or routes to get what they want
<Jhodas> they are
<knome> Jhodas, yes, but they don't want to sort them.
<knome> Jhodas, they don't want to know about file structures
<Jhodas> I confused as to what you're getting at?
<knome> just that people have different concepts on file management
<Jhodas> thats what i was saying :)
<knome> yes, and many people don't need a file browser already.
<Jhodas> but most of them use vista :(
<knome> lol
<Jhodas> which I have a clinical phobia of
<knome> that's not essential
<Jhodas> vista or the phobia
<Jhodas> ?
<knome> whether they have vista, xp, linux or *bsd
<Jhodas> I think if you take the file manager out of the equation, you lose a lot of fine grained control
<knome> it doesn't have to disappear completely.
<Jhodas> perhaps
<knome> we still have the configuration files in ubuntu, even if people can control their system usually with gui-only
<Jhodas> ah i see your point
<Simetrical> When I used to use Ubuntu, GNOME would remember the passphrase for my private key for the remainder of my session, so I only had to type it one time on boot instead of on every SSH connection.  Can I get Xubuntu to do that?
<knome> Simetrical, by which app you are connecting with?
<Jhodas> yea, all the packages available to ubuntu are available to xubuntu
<Simetrical> Just ordinary ssh on a command line, generally.
<Jhodas> you just need to find out which app it is and: sudo apt-get install
<knome> i'm not sure if that is possible
<Jhodas> ah
<Simetrical> It worked in GNOME.
<knome> Simetrical, i have no answer for that, sorry.
<Jhodas> is it an option in ssh?
<Simetrical> ssh seemed to hook into some keychain thing GNOME had.
<knome> Simetrical, gnome-keyring-manager is working in xubuntu.
<Jhodas> that will do it
<Jhodas> :)
<knome> Simetrical, you might need to reinstall it, but i still don't believe if it can see ssh from xfce-terminal
<Simetrical> Let me try from gnome-terminal.
<knome> i need to sleep
<Simetrical> Now it doesn't work from that either.
<knome> i hope somebody can help you, Simetrical
<Simetrical> Thank you.
<knome> night
<Jhodas> nn
<Simetrical> Aha, ssh-add pretty much does what I want.
<Jhodas> good good :-)
<Jhodas> gone quiet...
 * Jhodas starts singing Bjork
 * R[a]ndom is listening to Guns N' Roses - The Rolling Stone Magazines 500 Greatest Songs Of All Time - Paradise City
<R[a]ndom> take me down to the paradise city
<R[a]ndom> whre the grass is green
<R[a]ndom> :D
<halz> hi folks. having problems playing back flv files. that I downloaded. worked fine when I installed the system, but after updating the system it wont work at all.
<Jhodas> hmm
<Jhodas> sec
<MTec007> im trying to get a certain game working but i receive this error when i try to run it; what would a possible solution be? home/matthew/.setup18713: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JPohlmann> MTec007: That's a *very* old game you have there.
<JPohlmann> You need GTK+ 1.2 for that to work.
<MTec007> it is.
<MTec007> its the demo version of the game uplink...
<MTec007> 2006 was the release date.
<MTec007> can the problem be fixed without uninstalling the current version of gtk+?
<JPohlmann> The two versions should have no conflicts.
<MTec007> ok now, is gtk+ 1.2 in the apt-get rep.?
<Jhodas> sorry halz, I cant help :(
<MTec007> i dont know how to find out if it is or not
<halz> its ok. I will try to convert them. looks like something broke :)
<halz> mplayer vlc move player wont touch them now, maybe a libraray was changed
<halz> Jhodas: np I'll try and convert them :)
<JPohlmann> MTec007: libgtk1.2 and libgtk1.2-dev
<MTec007> do i need both?
<JPohlmann> -dev only if you're compiling the game by hand.
<MTec007> ok:)
<MTec007> its not open source:P
<MTec007> its not even freeware :|
<MTec007> but, it IS addictive.
<Jhodas> are you allowed to tell us what it is? you seem to be being quiet about it...
<MTec007> me?
<MTec007> i said above, its the demo version of the game uplink
<Jhodas> oh yea
 * Jhodas blinks
<halz> tried ffmpeg to convert flv to mpg but ffmpeg saying unspported video codec :(
<halz> when I'm compiling and installing software does it go to /usr/local by default ?
<dylan_> how can I get my nvidia 8800gt to display the max resolution that my screen is (1280 x 1024), there is no setting in either nvidia-settings program, or xubuntu display settings..
<dylan_> I am stuck on 1024 x 768 as the max, aside from some widescreen formats in nvidia-settings that do not suite my square monitor.
<artistxe> tomorrow (may 19) UNIX is 10,000 days old !!!
<halz> hi folks. how do I start the wireless tool that shows up all the connections in range?
<artistxe> which tool ?
<artistxe> the NetworkManager applet ?
<halz> artistxe: no well there use to be one that would show up available services
<artistxe> add item to panel
<halz> the network manager doesnt do that
<artistxe> available services. sure it does
<artistxe> I have 6 connections showing here
<halz> your lucky then, the one I used *network app* showed my service but I get very little info on what's happening
<halz> dmesg doesn't show anything useful
<halz> and before I use to click on those two little computers on the top of the screen and it would give me an option to switch between eth and wlan, not so now. not sure if there is a problem
<artistxe> http://imagebin.org/49400
<artistxe> that is what I see
<artistxe> two little computers ? what OS are you using ???
<artistxe> have you tried a "sudo iwlist scan" yet ?
<mikubuntu> guys, i am trying to edit a website that uses cpanel that i just switched to, but certain key functions (like save) are not working.  when i hit 'save' for instance, i get one of those 'a script is running on this page' messages, and whether i prompt to 'continue' or 'stop script' it does not save.  any ideas?  buntu bug or cpanel bug?
<Slonkie> Anyone know where wine keeps it's shortcuts?
<Slonkie> nvm found it.
<Slonkie> Morning SiDi ! ;)
<Slonkie> In jaunty in the Places button in the panels, there's folders for Documents, Music etc. - I've updated from 8.10 ti 9.04 but i don't have those, is it possible to get them enabled?
<R1cochet> do u have the folders in ur home directory?
<Slonkie> Yes
<R1cochet> open thunar
<R1cochet> are they in the sidepane?
<Slonkie> No
<R1cochet> add them to the side pane
<R1cochet> st click> send to> sidepane
<R1cochet> rt click*
<Slonkie> yes thank you R1cochet !
<R1cochet> np
<Slonkie> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Slonkie> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Slonkie> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Slonkie> Does fstab reload if i just logout/login =
<Slonkie> ?*
<B3rk> afternoon
<jmburgess> Slonkie: so fstab will work instantly, as in you can write the entry in fstab and then mount it right away, but a login/logout won't automatically mount any new drives
<Slonkie> okay
<Slonkie> well i just rebooted, just needed to see if it worked
<jmburgess> hopefully it does
<Myrtti> hmmm... is it just me that whatever themes I've got in ~/.themes aren't visible in the Window Manager Style chooser?
<jmburgess> Myrtti: I thought to install themes you drag them to the chooser and it auto installs
<jmburgess> Myrtti: I think you might have to like actually install them
<Myrtti> well that drag and drop thing didn't work
<KoshB5> I need hel with wicd.  How do I enable wpa2?  I'm useing ndiswrapper to load the driver.
<MoonTiger> is anybody here?
 * ball nods
 * Jhodas shakes his head
 * Jhodas points to the 'gone fishin' sign
 * ball is still looking for bait
<Myrtti> doh
<artistxe> http://weburbanist.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/terminals_4.jpg        :)
<m0r0n> Anyone willing to help me out on uninstalling Ubuntu, or helping me fix something so I don't have to
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<newbe> does anybody know how to open the faillog file
<dylan_> anyways, I am trying to follow these instruction I got from a help forum http://pastebin.ca/1426530, and I am not quite sure exaclty what I should do, can someone have a look at them and explain to me what needs to be done ?
<dylan_> newbe xorg.0.log ? (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<charlie-tca> dylan_: does that include the /var/log/faillog?
<charlie-tca> dylan_: perhaps #kubuntu or #kde could help more with that
<charlie-tca> SiDi: any idea how to read /var/log/faillog ?
<charlie-tca> According to firefox, it is a "BIN" format file
<SiDi> faillog
<SiDi> type the command :P
<SiDi> charlie-tca: faillog -all | grep whatever you're looking at
<SiDi> or just faillig
<SiDi> s/i/o
<charlie-tca> Thanks
 * charlie-tca can't believe I didn't think of that
<SiDi> actually
<SiDi> i typed fail + tab when you asked me
<SiDi> and noticed the command
<SiDi> :P
<charlie-tca> Now I feel a lot more dumb!
<SiDi> knome: guess who's gonna print a report tomorrow morning ? :O
<SiDi> charlie-tca: btw why do you wanna read that file ? Any idea what it'sfor ?
<mr-woof> hi
<mr-woof> wondering if anyone is around to give me a bit of hand with a dual boot situation :)
<dylan_> anyone here use xfce ?
<charlie-tca> Anyone using Xubuntu is using xfce, normally
<dylan_> I am trying to follow these instruction for running kde 3.5 apps on modern ubuntu 9.04 jaunty versions
<dylan_> charlie-tca, sorry trhough this was #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Ask on #kubuntu ?
<dylan_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<dylan_> ok
<mr-woof> I've got a netbook with Xandros installed, Using unetbooting i've installed Xubuntu onto a usb stick. Booted from that and installed it on an sd card in the netbook
<mr-woof> now i'm getting grub error 21
<dylan_> charlie-tca,  actually, its a xfce question, I need to add this into the "command" section for a shortcut on my xfce panel
<dylan_> PATH=/opt/kde3/bin:/opt/kde3/games:/opt/kde3/bin:$PATH KDEDIRS=/usr/:/opt/kde3/ KDEHOME=$HOME/.kde3 XDG_DATA_DIRS=/opt/kde3/share/:/usr/share/ MANPATH=/opt/kde3/share/man <original application command, e.g. k3b or amarok>
<charlie-tca> Actually, the wiki page is not xfce, but kubuntu
<dylan_> but I get an error "failed to launch ..................."
<dylan_> well I just installed xubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does not use kde at all
<charlie-tca> neither does xfce
<dylan_> well what I am trying to do is execute kde apps from xfce
<dylan_> but I can't
<dylan_> ahh well
<SiDi> mr-woof: can you get us the result of sudo fdisk -l and the content of /boot/menu.lst from the livecd please ?
<SiDi> be careful to give us the system's menu.lst and not the cd's one
<SiDi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dylan_> SiDi, would you know anything about jaunty xubuntu ?
<dylan_> it has kde 4 programs stored in /usr/bin
<SiDi> ...
<mr-woof> That's the thing Sidi, I havent been using linux for that long and have only really been using Ubuntu. Xandros doesnt seem to have a menu.lst or grub
<dylan_> well I managed to get the packages for kde 3.5, but they got installed to /opt/kde3, I am basically trying to replace the kde 4 apps (crap) with the old kde 3.5 apps, and run those from xfcfe.
<dylan_> but becuase they are in /opt/kde3, I need to set paths to them
<SiDi> mr-woof: well, we need to know how your partitions are setup to properly configure grub
<dylan_> and I'm completely lost
<SiDi> dylan_:
<SiDi> this is #xubuntu
<SiDi> with a X for XFCE
<SiDi> there is #kubuntu
<dylan_> yes I run xfce
<SiDi> with a K for KDE
<SiDi> the people who know about the *K*DE apps are in *k*ubuntu
<dylan_> I just thought I would ask in xubuntu because that is what I have
<knome> dylan_, if you are trying to install kde3.5 for xubuntu, please refer to #kubuntu.
<SiDi> we can't help you for this dylan_
<dylan_> no, just use some of its apps
<SiDi> if you go to kubuntu and ask about getting xfce 4.2's apps, they wont be able either
<SiDi> we dont even know kde 4, how would we know about 3.5 ? :)
<SiDi> And Xubuntu comes with NO KDE app at all.
<knome> dylan_, afaik there is no easy way to get kde3.5 in xubuntu jaunty. if there is one, the people at #kubuntu will know that.
<knome> dylan_, it doesn't matter if you run xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu or fluxbuntu, because they all share the same core stuff.
<dylan_> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html
<charlie-tca> dylan_: ask the people at that site, then, how to do what you are trying following their directions.
<SiDi> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dylan_> ok, well thanks anyways
<SiDi> damn, this command doesnt return me the sexy topic
 * SiDi slaps ubottu 
<knome> SiDi, /topic :P
<SiDi> i fear to change it by accident since i'm op :P
<SiDi> or not :(
<knome> haha
 * SiDi goes play with #reztorrent 's topic
<SiDi> with an almighty topic now
<charlie-tca> You have op privileges, but you have to take it from ChanServ to use it, normally
<SiDi> meh, they speak french x.x
<dylan_> I guess here's the ultimate question:   how do I get old amarok (from kde 3.5) installed, instead of the default amarok 2.0, for xubuntu 9.04
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu never installed amarok, it is not default installed.
<dylan_> or does xubuntu have its own media player
<knome> dylan_, xubuntu uses listen, but that's different than amarok
<dylan_> I know but if I just apt-get install amarok, it will install kde 4.2's amarok
<charlie-tca> If you installed Xubuntu, you got Listen and Totem
<dylan_> ahh
<charlie-tca> and it will install the dependencies it needs, too
<mr-woof> I've just mailed the output of sudo fdisk -l to myself, so it should be up for viewing in a minute :)
<knome> dylan_, if you need help with having amarok 1.x in jaunty, you have to ask #kubuntun, again
<dylan_> k sure well this is the only channel that is answering me so thouigh I would ask here again ! :)
<SiDi> mr-woof: okey
<charlie-tca> Please do not ask here again. We can only suggest you install what ever is current
<mr-woof> here you go
<mr-woof> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<mr-woof> Disk /dev/sda: 4034 MB, 4034838528 bytes
<mr-woof> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 490 cylinders
<mr-woof> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<mr-woof> Disk identifier: 0x8eb98eb9
<mr-woof>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<mr-woof> /dev/sda1   *           1         300     2409718+  83  Linux
<mr-woof> /dev/sda2             301         488     1510110   83  Linux
<mr-woof> /dev/sda3             489         489        8032+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<mr-woof> /dev/sda4             490         490        8032+  ef  EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<mr-woof> Disk /dev/sdb: 16.1 GB, 16139354112 bytes
<mr-woof> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1962 cylinders
<mr-woof> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<mr-woof> Disk identifier: 0x8ec18ec1
<mr-woof>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<mr-woof> /dev/sdb1               1        1962    15759733+  83  Linux
<mr-woof> Disk /dev/sdc: 8178 MB, 8178892800 bytes
<mr-woof> 252 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1022 cylinders
<mr-woof> Units = cylinders of 15624 * 512 = 7999488 bytes
<mr-woof> Disk identifier: 0xb0bcd68e
<mr-woof> This doesn't look like a partition table
<charlie-tca> mr-woof: !pastebin
<mr-woof> Probably you selected the wrong device.
<mr-woof>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<mr-woof> /dev/sdc1   ?      206309      222098   123339962   78  Unknown
<mr-woof> Partition 1 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):
<mr-woof>     phys=(518, 102, 15) logical=(206308, 170, 50)
<charlie-tca> !pastebin | mr-woof
<ubottu> mr-woof: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mr-woof> Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:
<mr-woof>     phys=(743, 0, 62) logical=(222097, 51, 15)
<mr-woof> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<mr-woof> /dev/sdc2   ?       27706       77353   387841909+  10  OPUS
<mr-woof> Partition 2 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):
<mr-woof>     phys=(205, 7, 0) logical=(27705, 132, 14)
<SiDi> ouch
<mr-woof> Partition 2 has different physical/logical endings:
<mr-woof>     phys=(920, 235, 50) logical=(77352, 117, 34)
<mr-woof> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<mr-woof> /dev/sdc3   ?      119660      242499   959615034   8b  Unknown
<mr-woof> Partition 3 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):
<mr-woof>     phys=(260, 125, 54) logical=(119659, 166, 56)
<mr-woof> Partition 3 has different physical/logical endings:
<mr-woof>     phys=(893, 46, 60) logical=(242498,
<mr-woof> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<mr-woof> /dev/sdc4   ?      211004      211537     4161544+   a  OS/2 Boot Manager
<mr-woof> Partition 4 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):
<mr-woof>     phys=(269, 111, 50) logical=(211003, 194, 45)
<mr-woof> Partition 4 has different physical/logical endings:
<SiDi> i hope you'll be sorry for that :|
<mr-woof>     phys=(0, 0, 0) logical=(211536, 122, 5)
<mr-woof> Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<mr-woof> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<mr-woof> Disk /dev/sdd: 3965 MB, 3965190144 bytes
<mr-woof> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 482 cylinders
<mr-woof> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<mr-woof> Disk identifier: 0x000dcb5b
<mr-woof>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<mr-woof> /dev/sdd1               1         454     3646723+  83  Linux
<mr-woof> /dev/sdd2             455         482      224910    5  Extended
<mr-woof> /dev/sdd5             455         482      224878+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<mr-woof> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<mr-woof> oops sorry guys
<mr-woof> it looks like a right mess
<SiDi> it does
<SiDi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<charlie-tca> !pastebin | mr-woof
<ubottu> mr-woof: please see above
<mr-woof> sorry guysa
<mr-woof> guys
<mr-woof> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175098/
<SiDi> OS/2 boot manager
<SiDi> interesting :o
<SiDi> how can manufacturers dare sell computers with so messed partitions ?
<mr-woof> The netbook has Xandros installed, I was hoping that if i installed xubuntu on an sd card i would be able to choose the sd card to boot
<mr-woof> This is the first time i've messed about with any partitions/installs etc on the netbook
<SiDi> you need to tell xandros' bootloader the location of xubuntu
<mr-woof> any ideas on how i go about that sidi?
<SiDi> unless you installed grub with xubuntu (if you dont disable the grub installation then yes)
<SiDi> at the moment when you boot, you fall on grub ?
<SiDi> and it gives error 21 immediately, or when trying to boot a certain OS ?
<mr-woof> yep get error 21
<mr-woof> immediately
<SiDi> also, why do you have 4 HDDs ? did you leave the usb card plugged ?
<mr-woof> The netbook has two hd's 4gb and 16gb, the other two must be the usb stick and the sd card
<mr-woof> 8gb and 4gb
<SiDi> ok, i see
<mr-woof> when i look on to the xandros filesystem, I dont see any grub/menu.lst. It just used to boot straight into xandros
<SiDi> the second disk only contains data, right ?
<SiDi> what is there in the /boot part of your xandros ?
<SiDi> mount /dev/sda1 and tell us whats there please
<mr-woof> yeah i'm sure the bigger disk is only for data
<SiDi> okey
<SiDi> what do you see in /dev/sda1 ?
<SiDi> oh also, what did the xandros boot menu look like ? like a grub or like a windows bootloader ? :P
<mr-woof> what's the easist way to mount it?
<mr-woof> As i said xandros went straight into loading without anyone loader
<SiDi> sudo mkdir /media/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<mr-woof> aha
<mr-woof> got a xandros grub style menu
<SiDi> in /media/sda1/boot/grub/ ? :p
<mr-woof> yep, I'll mailed it over. I'll pop it in the pastebin this time lol
<mr-woof> Has the Xubuntu install has overwritten the xandros loader? If yes, how can i tell it to that one again?
<SiDi> possibly, yes
<SiDi> !grub reinstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub reinstall
<SiDi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SiDi> RestoreGrub
<SiDi> this should help
<mr-woof> have a look at this
<mr-woof> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175107/
<SiDi> the best would have been not to install grub when installing xubuntu
<SiDi> and just modify this menu.lst to add the xubuntu's partition :/
<SiDi> do you have a xandros livecd from which you could restore grub ? is it shipped with the EEE ?
<mr-woof> not sure, but the netbook doesnt have a cd drive lol
<makuchaku> Morning folks... Can I install Xubuntu-desktop 9.04 on an Ubuntu 8.10 distro?
<SiDi> makuchaku: first, you should upgrade it to 9.04, and then install the package "xubuntu-desktop"
<SiDi> then you'll be able to switch between GNOME and XFCE at the login screen (with the session button)
<SiDi> mr-woof: ah :/
<makuchaku> SiDi: no other way possible? I really just need a light weight desktop - but don't really want to mess up my dev setup.. :)
<mr-woof> exactly
<charlie-tca> makuchaku: the only other way is to use a virtual machine.
<makuchaku> charlie-tca: :)
<makuchaku> got it...
<makuchaku> SiDi, charlie-tca - thanks :)
<mr-woof> Thanks for the help though sidi
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu, Kubuntu, and Ubuntu all use the same core applications, so if the base is 8.10...
<SiDi> you're welcome
<SiDi> mr-woof: i'm looking for eeepc / netbook channels
<mr-woof> thanks
<mr-woof> If i can just get xandros to use that bootloader, i think we'll be ok
<SiDi> pff, my client doesnt support channel lists x_x
<SiDi> mr-woof: come in #eeepc
<SiDi> and tell them about their problem. they should be more aware of netbook installs
<SiDi> about your problem *
<mr-woof> thanks for the help
<mr-woof> i'll go and hassle them now lol
<SiDi> mr-woof: dont be shy, ask there :)
<SiDi> i joined too so if they say #xubuntu i'll shout at them :p
<mr-woof> lol
<cemunal> why doesn't wicd-client work? » http://paste.linux-sevenler.org/index.php?id=32155
<charlie-tca> -123.72
<yeason> does anybody know what would make a machine with a fairly fresh (less than a month old) copy of xubuntu on it randomly freeze. Everything looks ok but if you try to run any programs they wont start up, ctrl+alt+F2 gives a login prompt but after asking for u/n + pass it doesn't do anything, no prompt or anything
<schambers> how can i tell if im running 32bit or 64bit installation of xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> uname -r
<charlie-tca> x86_64 is 64 bit
<schambers> hmm
<schambers> schambers@xubuntu-laptop:~$ uname -r
<schambers> 2.6.28-11-generic
<schambers> ah
<schambers> uname -a
<charlie-tca> oops, uname -a
<schambers> Linux xubuntu-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<schambers> thanks
<schambers> im having problems with sound on lenovo w500
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> looks like 64 bit
<schambers> the drivers are there, i get the mixer controls
<schambers> but no sound
<charlie-tca> got a volume control in the top panel?
<schambers> yeah
<schambers> clicking that opens the volume controls
<schambers> everything is unmuted
<schambers> volume up
<schambers> but no sound
<charlie-tca> There is a place that can help: #ubuntu-audio-help
<schambers> ah
<schambers> thank you again :)
<charlie-tca> It is where the sound guys hang out
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Mr-Woof> lo all
<Mr-Woof> is it possible to install Xubuntu 8.10 without installing Grub?
<SiDi> with lilo :P
<Mr-Woof> g'day sidi
<knome> Mr-Woof, why don't you want grub?
<Mr-Woof> I had a look at the eeepc manual, you get a utility on the disk to create a xandros usb stick and wipe the system.
<Mr-Woof> So it's wiped and working now
<cemunal> i can't apply oxygen-cursor-theme fully
<cemunal> in some where different
<cemunal> how can i fix?
<Mr-Woof> I installed xubuntu tonight on a sd card and i kept getting grub error 21, i'm wondering if it's possible to install it so i can choose the sd card in the boot menu
<SiDi> Mr-Woof: you can install it without installing grub
<charlie-tca> cemunal: did you put it in /usr/share/themes ?
<SiDi> its an option in the last part of the installer (theres an advanced button)
<SiDi> and then, you modify the /boot/grub/menu.lst from your working xandros
<knome> Mr-Woof, that would mean you would have to have the sd card reader drivers loaded
<SiDi> and add there whats needed to boot xubuntu
<cemunal> charlie-tca, it is a package in ubuntu
<cemunal> i installed it
<charlie-tca> so what exactly is not working?
<Mr-Woof> Hmm, are the card readers drivers in the software repository?
<cemunal> charlie-tca, when i go around the panel; it looks like default cursor theme
<charlie-tca> That's only because the panels in xubuntu are not themable
<charlie-tca> So is that a cursor theme?
<charlie-tca> If it is, you have to log out and log in to make it work
<cemunal> charlie-tca, how can i make system default a cursor theme?
<charlie-tca> I am not sure what you are trying to do. You can change cursors in Applications -> Settings -> Mouse; Theme tab
<cemunal> charlie-tca, thanks
<schambers> how can i get 64bit flash player working with firefox and xubuntu?
<schambers> i copied libflashplayer.so to mozilla/firefox plugins folders
<charlie-tca> that would probably be the wrong way. All I did is install icedtea
<charlie-tca> I think
<SiDi> schambers: remove it, and install flashplugin-installer or flashplugin-nonfree
<SiDi> but not both
 * charlie-tca hides now
<schambers> whats the difference between the two?
<cemunal> we can change the default cursor theme with: update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<charlie-tca> and why can't we change them with mouse settings?
<charlie-tca> That is what I used
<SiDi> charlie-tca: this bug saddens me : https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&view=bsp&ver=1qygpcgurkovy
<SiDi> damn
<SiDi> wrong uri
 * SiDi needs rest
<SiDi> bug 351293
<SiDi> ubottu: ping, i posted a bug number
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SiDi> i noticed, you damn bot
<SiDi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/351293
 * charlie-tca kicks the bot
<charlie-tca> lol
<SiDi> it sounds like its a bug in the xinitrc
<charlie-tca> I don't even like looking at it. I did triage it, but it sure isn't getting fixed fast!
<charlie-tca> It seems like xfce4-session is not starting right
<SiDi> the file gets badly parsed apparently cause of the absence of source command, which results in session not started
<SiDi> but im not source its that :/
<charlie-tca> They can add terminal, panels, etc. Why aren't they starting?
<SiDi> quite hard to debug stuff when you dont understand them :(
<SiDi> the init file that boots the session is interrupted
<SiDi> apparently around like 38 there is a source $XDG_blabla that fails
<SiDi> i dont even know what source does
<SiDi> and since there is that failure, rest of the session isnt booted
<charlie-tca> I don't understand enough to know that much
<SiDi> im gonna try to reproduce
<SiDi> but not now cause im working :p
<SiDi> i added the line that seems to *** it up in my xinitrc
<charlie-tca> Why wasn't it there already? It should be in there by default, I would think. Or is it being added by the user in an app they install?
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> i'm not sure
<SiDi> i think its modified afterfirst startup
<SiDi> but its there by default apparently
<SiDi> we'd need to make a clean install and grab the file from the fresh session
<SiDi> ah i really dont understand why their file is different
<SiDi> it happens on their PCs, too, not related to a particular ISO
<SiDi> so something during the install would set this xinitrc instead of another ?
<SiDi> see, charlie-tca, we're both even more lost now
<charlie-tca> Where does xinitrc come from?
<SiDi> an user reported a very interesting post right now
<SiDi> xinitrc is generated
<SiDi> apparently if he forbids updates of his mesa drivers
<SiDi> the bug doesnt appear
<SiDi> so the bug would be in mesa drivers' modifications to xinitrc
<charlie-tca> Yes, but blanket removal could cause other problems. Need to know what exactly is affected by mesa drivers
<SiDi> apparently they replace a "." by a "source"
<SiDi> and the source call fails
<SiDi> trying to find the guys on irc
<charlie-tca> Shouldn't those cause problems for everybody?
<SiDi> ok, source and . are two ways of doing the same thing in bash
<SiDi> so theyw rite it differently but actually it has nothing to do with our problem XD XD
<SiDi> damn
<ElectricHeavyLan> I have a sound card, the lspci gives me a: 'IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller by ATI Technologies' The aplay -l gives me: 'card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]' I am running Xubuntu 8.10 and would like to install the updates but not sure if it'll 'break' my sound card. Anyone know if it will? It works fine without the updates.
<ElectricHeavyLan> I am sticking with 8.10, not upgrading the distro, just installing some updates.
<SiDi> yummie, an HDA
<SiDi> updates should be ok
<SiDi> ElectricHeavyLan: your card is the second most common kind of HDA by the way
<SiDi> apart from the Realtek/intel/ALC chipset, there's the STAC92xx one
<SiDi> and they're quite well supported
<SiDi> check this too : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<SiDi> it speaks of hda intel but the same applies for stac chipsets
<ElectricHeavyLan> SiDi: Thanks, it works so I hate to screw with it but I'd like to have the option to update. Thanks for the link as well.
<SiDi> its not risky ElectricHeavyLan
<SiDi> the only thing to do is to setup your chipset model as explained above, so your chipset is better recognise
<SiDi> +d
<SiDi> but this will never be changed unless you compile alsa from source or do an upgrade to a kernel which doesnt recognise your sound card
#xubuntu 2009-05-19
<the_oopla> How can I boot my Xubuntu install into command line mode, and bypass the gui?
<zoredache> when your are booting choose rescue from the grub menu
<the_oopla> I will give that a try
<iliketofrolic666> how do I give xubuntu a constant LAN ip from my router?
<SiDi> depends
<SiDi> you can set a static ip on your router's DHCP server's config
<SiDi> (easiest way for home networks)
<SiDi> or you can remove the DHCP server and make a static ip config in /etc/network/interfaces
<iliketofrolic666> how do I do the easier way?
<xubuntiano> hi guys. Someone asleep?
<gamepockets> does anyone know how to obtain all the lost updates for xubuntu 7.10??
<SiDi> Its too late, gamepockets
<SiDi> if you intend to stay on a system without upgrading for a long time, please use the LTS version
<gamepockets> so there is no way to get mp3 to play??
<dylan_> !amarok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok
<dylan_> can you get amarok 2 for xfce ?
<forces> in jaunty?
<dylan_> hi, I am trying to use dolphin in xfce, (xubuntu). It was in xubuntu's add/remove programs list so I installed it. But when I run Dolphin, I get error "could not start process, could not launch klauncher, the name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by any .service files"
<dylan_> is it possible to run kde 4 apps in xubuntu 9.04 ?
<Rakko> I just installed Jaunty on an Athlon64. WindowMaker crashes on me. Anyone know about this?
<Rakko> It had a segfault/sig 11
<dylan_> how do I get klauncher in Xubuntu 9.04 ?
<Rakko> do you have KDE installed, dylan_ ?
<dylan_> how come any kde 4 apps I run (even though I installed kde), give me errror saying could not launch klauncher ?   I run Xubuntu 9.04, and both kde , and dolphin are in apt-cache search
<Rakko> ugh
<Rakko> just because they're in apt-cache search doesn't mean they're installed
<dylan_> Rakko, sorry, I did apt-get install them after that
<Rakko> ok
<Rakko> not sure
<dylan_> also: its says could not talk to klauncher
<dylan_> ok
<dylan_> not sure why
<dylan_> how can I get kdeinit to run in xubuntu 9.04 ?
<kromar> hi
<GINZ> Hi I am trying to get a screenshot of my xubuntu computer. Can you tell me how to do that please
<GINZ> hi gnomereeak Do yoou know how to get a screenshot in Xubuntu please?
<kromar> there is a tool under applications
<GINZ> What is it called? I can';t see it
<kromar> apps>accessoires>screenshot
<GINZ> Mine does not have that there
<kromar> hm
<GINZ> it is not the very latest update
<GINZ>  which I am hoping to install soon but my son needs screenshots to wee why the CD is not working
<GINZ> Oh  in App finder there is a "Screensaver" but that is something different isn;t it
<kromar> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/user-guide/C/tools-screenshot.html this might help
<GINZ> Thanks  Kromer.
<GINZ> It says use the PrtCsr button on the keyboard, but that does not work
<GINZ>  I am wondering if there is a CD somewhere that is needed to install such actions from the Key board
<GINZ> WEll for th e time being I will just use the camera asnd photograph the screen.
<GINZ> Thanks
<ocs> Hi. how can I set mysql as a service for xubuntu ? on ubuntu it was so set by default
<zoredache> ocs: just install it?
<ocs> zoredache: already done, obviously
<ocs> but I need to start it manually
<zoredache> how did you install it?
<zoredache> if you instal via apt the package usually starts on its own..
<DJJeff> does xubuntu work on powerpc? (iMac G3)
<SiDi> There is a version, yes
<cemunal> i installed amarok2 on xfce4 but it can't play any sound and i can't see shoutcast radios; how can i fix these?
<Slonkie> damn i by mistake deleted libcups.so - Is there anyway to restore this? (it's not in trash)
<tavasti> Slonkie, apt-get install --reinstall libcups2
<Slonkie> thanks
<Slonkie> Has anybody here been able to syncronise their Thunderbird Mails/Calender with any kind of cell phone?
<genii> Slonkie: The packages.ubuntu.com site indicates if you are on a 64 bit box, the package name will instead be ia32-libs and not libcups2-dev but otherwise same principle applies of --reinstall
<Slonkie> well tavasti's advice worked great :)
<ElectricHeavyLan> anyone evey try to disable their touchpad? it keeps "jumping my cursor around  when I write in my text editor"...no BIOS solution, already checked...no option that I see to disable it in xfce that i see of...i am lookin for the easiest way possible b/c I have lots of other things to do. :)
<SiDi> ElectricHeavyLan: there is a way to make it inactive each time you type
<ElectricHeavyLan> SiDi: how is that?
<tavasti> cover thouchpad with cardboard and ductape
<tavasti> :-)
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271052
<SiDi> There are MANY google posts about it
<SiDi> basically, enable SHM in xorg.conf and then you can configure it
<ElectricHeavyLan> tavasti: that was my first idea. :)
<ElectricHeavyLan> SiDi: thanks for the link. I'll try that.
<xububu> Hi there
<knome> !hi | xububu
<ubottu> xububu: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<xububu> Just upgraded to Xubuntu 9. whatever, and have a tiny issue with the second panel
<knome> 9.04, that is
<xububu> sorry - new to chatting - the work space icons for wrkspce 1 6 2 appear in the middle of the panel. no aligned onto the right
<xububu> should be workspace 1 & 2
<knome> xububu, right click the panel, add new item and select "separator or spacing", then "expanding empty space"
<knome> xububu, then right click the space and click move and drag it to wanted position
<xububu> Thankyou - i'll try that right now
<knome> xububu, did that help?
<knome> right
<xububu> Great - thanks  abunch Knome :-D
<knome> np.
<xububu> I Live in spain, so the system is in spanish, took me a littlle longer than normal
<knome> ahh
<knome> that always brings an extra challenge :)
<xububu> Anyway - goto get on with work, thanks again
<andrewlondonnewb> Hi, can someone offer a newbie advice on my messy graphics on screen? A
<SiDi> Heya. Whats wrong with it, exactly, andrewlondonnewb ?
<andrewlondonnewb> Hi SiDi. I have just installed Xubuntu on an old Dell X200 laptop. The windows and icons get jumbled and the fonts are odd looking. Also the screen has fuzzy strips left if a window is moved. I have tweeked the screen settings as some are really bad. Wondering if the video driver is wrong somehow.
<SiDi> What is the resolution of your screen, andrewlondonnewb ?
<SiDi> The best resolution supported by your hardware. And also, what graphics card does it have ?
<andrewlondonnewb> screen is xga 12.1" LCD. Not sure what the video card is. Its a lightweight laptop not a desktop. Will try to look in documentation to find out.
<Pie`> Hi, I installed Xubuntu yesterday using Wubi but it didn't seem to boot it gave me an error, something along the lines of "path must be absolute" but anyways I know want to uninstall Xubuntu using Wubi but it won't let me, it gives me "An error occured: Permission denied removing E:\ubuntu\install\boot\grub For more information, please see the log file: C:\docume~1\alex\locals~1\temp\wubi-9.04-rev129.log"
<Pie`> How could I fix this?
<charlie-tca> You should be able to remove it using windows software install/remove
<Pie`> I'll try that, but I was using the wubi-uninstall.exe file
<Pie`> yeah it still gives me the same error
<likemindead> Sorry, Pie`, I've never used Wubi.
<likemindead> Delete the partition?
<Pie`> I nver got round to installing it
<Pie`> It wouldn't load at all
<likemindead> Ah.
<Pie`> all I did was download it using wubi then it told me to restart and xubuntu wouldn't start
<likemindead> Try a secondary remove app like CCleaner or Spybot S&D?
<Pie`> its because the /grub/ directory is being used, even though its empty..
<likemindead> Ah.
<likemindead> So you aren't able to boot at all from the hdd?
<runt> Can somebody help me with Xfce4?
<SiDi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<runt> Thanks
<runt> Sorry, been a long time since on IRC.
<likemindead> Screw that crap. What's up?
<likemindead> !DIAF ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DIAF ubottu
<likemindead> Hahaha...
<runt> Looks like my Xubuntu has Xfce4  4.4.3 running.  Is it worth it to upgrade to 4.6.x?
<likemindead> Always! (IMHO)
<charlie-tca> likemindead: you have a way to help people without them telling you what is wrong?
<runt> Ok, is there an installer and/or where do I get it from?
<likemindead> They'll get around to it. I get annoyed at the arrogant IRC B.S.
<charlie-tca> runt: If you are running 4.4.3, you loaded it from a PPA. Are you using Intrepid?
<runt> Not sure about Intrepid - where can I find that out?
<charlie-tca> rules are rules
<likemindead> http://naiux.wordpress.com/2009/02/28/installing-xfce-446-on-xubuntu/
<likemindead> Google, FTW.
<charlie-tca> try 'lsb_release -rd' in a terminal
<runt> Thx likemindead
<likemindead> Welcome. Let me know how it turns out. I may follow suit.
<runt> lsb_release -rd = 8.10
<charlie-tca> and please report any issues with it direct to xfce, not xubuntu or launchpad
<charlie-tca> 8.10 is intrepid
<Pie`> 7.something was hoary hedgehog
<Pie`> wasnt ti?
<runt> Ok.  Now, is Jaunty available?
<charlie-tca> no, 7.10 was gutsy
<ruadh> Hi azll
<likemindead> runt, yes!
<charlie-tca> 7.04 was fiesty
<SiDi> runt: if you run 4.6 in xubuntu 8.10, most will work, but there might be bugs, as far as i recall. It would be safer to use Xubuntu 9.04, imo.
<charlie-tca> hoary was all the way back to 4.10
<likemindead> I'm an idiot. I'm _already_ using 4.6 in Jaunty! Derp.
 * charlie-tca nods at likemindead 
<likemindead> I have to agree with SiDi, runt.
 * SiDi forbids anyone (including himself) from agreeing with him.
 * charlie-tca agrees to disagree with SiDi 
<runt> I guess my Synaptic is not seeing 9.04 - shouldn't I be getting a notification of 9.04?
<runt> Good to know SiDi
<SiDi> runt: you should launch "update-manager"
<ruadh> I've been trying to play some sound clips using Konqueror, and keep getting a request to install adobe flash player. I have flash player installed. Can any one help?
<runt> Christ, you peeps know ur stuff...  Thanks again.
<charlie-tca> ruadh: ask on #kubuntu
<runt> Much appreciated, I'm off to upgrade.  Anything to know about 9.04?
<charlie-tca> This is Xubuntu, and it uses Thunar
<SiDi> btw runt, 	Jérôme Guelfucci has a PPA with xfce 4.6.0 for intrepid. He'll know if there are still known trouble with it. He should be in #xfce
<runt> Ok SiDi
<ruadh> thanks
<likemindead> ruadh, you're using Konqueror in Xubuntu?
<ruadh> likemindead, yes.
<likemindead> Blech.
<likemindead> ;D
<likemindead> Maybe a missing dependency?
<ruadh> likemindead, Konq wasd installed automatically
<likemindead> Uh... are you _sure_ you're not using Kubuntu?
<runt> Best to all.
<ruadh> I know the distro i'm using
<likemindead> Sorry. Don't mean to be an ass.
<ruadh> Maybe I should try kubuntu
<charlie-tca> ruadh: Xubuntu has never installed Konqueror by default. It had to be installed by you
<likemindead> Right.
<SiDi> 8 days till i pass my main OS to Karmic Alpha1 !
<likemindead> If you like Konqueror, install kubuntu-desktop and give it a whirl.
<charlie-tca> I´m waiting until after UDS
<ruadh> charlie-tca, I did not have to install konq
<charlie-tca> Well, Xubuntu certainly did not
<likemindead> ruadh, then someone's been on your machine!
<likemindead> :-\
<likemindead> Poor fellow.
<likemindead> Multiple personalities, perchance?
<charlie-tca> good thing he knows what he installed!
<likemindead> !weather 79121
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather 79121
<likemindead> Err... wrong window... ;)
 * charlie-tca nods again
<likemindead> Query: Top 3 things to install in Xubuntu (that don't come by default)?
<charlie-tca> claws-mail?
<likemindead> For me it's OOo, Tilda, & Banshee.
<charlie-tca> VirtualBox
<charlie-tca> gedit
<charlie-tca> What is Tilda?
<SiDi> omg, i so lag tonight
<likemindead> Tilda is a bitchin' terminal emulator.
<SiDi> Gedit, Exaile, Virtualbox here too :P
<likemindead> http://imagebin.ca/view/U2YZJZ6o.html
<likemindead> I have it in startup & F1 brings it down (animation & transparency are optional).
<Myrtti> terminator ♥
<likemindead> Everybody post up your Xubuntu desktop(s) at imagebin.ca!
<knome> likemindead, keep it family friendly. please
<charlie-tca> I like the backgrond
<likemindead> ?
<likemindead> Mario isn't family friendly?
<knome> watch your language
<likemindead> ;(
<knome> didn't mean the picture
<likemindead> ...?
<knome> nvm.
<likemindead> My youth minister from Nebraska said bitchin' in a sermon once. Really.
<SiDi> ive been missing something
<charlie-tca> Yeah, but that don't make it nice talk...
<likemindead> Duran Duran?
<charlie-tca> shock value
<charlie-tca> brb
<SiDi> Im beginning to suspect i missed some phrases of the conversation
<SiDi> ...
<likemindead> My sincere apologies to all.
<knome> SiDi, :P
<knome> likemindead, no problem.
<knome> http://imagebin.ca/view/ZQzTbKb.html <- there's your screenshot
 * likemindead glares at all the lurkers... 0_0
 * Pie` lurks
 * knome eats the Pie`
<Pie`> om nom nom :3
<likemindead> Gasp! Dual screens! :::jealous:::
<knome> ;>
<Pie`> I've got dual screens, just no linux yet ;)
<SiDi> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/7251/foom.png
<SiDi> mine
<SiDi> Pie`: how come no linux ? I hope you have a reason for that :o
<knome> wow, that's BIG text.
<Pie`> SiDi, I play a lot of games that aren't supported by WINE :D
<Pie`> I used to be on linux before my hdd went foom.
<knome> Pie`, how come? for some reason i don't play the games that wine doesn't support ;P
<Pie`> how well would virtualbox w/ xp running a game like Call of duty 4 run ?
<Pie`> Would it work or just be a complete failure
<SiDi> it would fail
<SiDi> epic fail *
<likemindead> I'm content with my NES, SNES, Genesis, & Playstation ROMs & emulators.
<likemindead> ^__^
<likemindead> Playing through Tales Of Phantasia at the moment.
<Pie`> Downloaded a sega master system emulator
<Pie`> then download Alex the kidd i shinobi world :p
<likemindead> Will do, Pie`.
<likemindead> Adios, everyone.
<MTec007> its hard to find ROMS
<Pie`> I'm sure you'll find a lot here: http://www.romnation.net/
<Pie`> ;)
<genii> Please remember it is against Freenode rules to advocate piracy and/or illegal activities.
<SiDi> knome: http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/9753/yayu.png
<knome> SiDi, the bar, right? ;)
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> i got rid of my crazy bookmarks menu entry
<knome> okies
<knome> ;)
<knome> where's the xubuntu website
<Pie`> xubuntu.org
<SiDi> ahah
<knome> in SiDi's bar, i mean
<SiDi> knome: its not like its *the* often updated website
<SiDi> but i have the feeling we'll have to solve this
<SiDi> we need to have a better interface for the xubuntu community to interact / give feedback
<knome> we need to get the developers blogs aggregated into xubuntu.org
<ochosi> sounds like a good idea, knome
<knome> not-often updated developer blogs would kill that idea as well
<ochosi> i think quite a few people are interested in design-issues, because it's something they can rather easily grasp
<ochosi> e.g. the firefox-logo-update is getting a lot of press lately
<ochosi> and that looked like a good idea, to make the stages of the design process transparent (obviously also a lot of work)
<knome> for some reason i haven't noticed that :P
<ochosi> well, i only noticed today :)
<knome> can we see something already?
<ochosi> yep, look here: http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/
<ochosi> you'll also see different versions of the *new* logo, including some of the thoughts/discussions
<ochosi> a similar design issue that caught a lot of attention was mark shuttleworth's blog entry about notify-osd
<ochosi> and last but not least you're artwork got xubuntu some good press, knome
<knome> true
<knome> that was actually somewhat expected
<knome> because we broke off the shell that xfce/xubuntu was at
<ochosi> you broke off the shell..?
 * charlie-tca thinks shelf
<charlie-tca> as in stalled on the ledge
<SiDi> knome: you can aswell grab some news from xfce's devs blog into that
<knome> out of the shell, the thing clams are in
<knome> SiDi, true
<SiDi> and get some community people to post on it
<SiDi> and then you have some stuff there :p
<knome> but manual grabbing is...
<charlie-tca> and drupal is not real good at auto grabbing, is it?
<knome> i don't know
<knome> what i do know, we would benefir from migrating to wp
<charlie-tca> Seems like it sucked at it a couple years ago when I tried it
<knome> *benefit
<knome> maybe.
<knome> i'm not really into drupal
<knome> and i have little motivation in learning it any more
<charlie-tca> I'm not either, anymore. My website is in Xoops, now
<SiDi> well, drupal has a lot of ubuntu maintainers tho
<knome> i already had 12 months too much of drupal
<SiDi> you got a webby, charlie-tca ? :O
<charlie-tca> Yeah, because it is in launchpad and doesn't require PHP
<charlie-tca> Yes, SiDi
<charlie-tca> http://keepingdreams.com
<knome> drupal doesn't need php?
<knome> :P
<Slonkie> what's the terminal command for renaming?
<knome> SiDi, mv
<charlie-tca> That is the only reason it is recommended so strongly
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: mv
<Slonkie> Thanks!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<knome> drupal runs on php
<charlie-tca> Cannonical/Ubuntu website maintainer won't allow php, so he goes with moinmoin and drupal
<charlie-tca> knome: it can run php, but does not have to
<knome> right
<knome> but wordpress was a ubuntu supported thing?
<charlie-tca> no, wordpress has never been suggested/supported
<charlie-tca> Since it was only blog capable until a year or so ago, it was not used for websites
<knome> i still don't believe drupal can run without php
<knome> it kind of still only runs blogs.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> But with a little work, you can build a website out of it.
<knome> but with wordpress mu you can have several "sites"
<knome> well there's nothing stopping you from doing a wordpress theme with static things only
<charlie-tca> exactly. I did build teamcharliesangels with wordpress, but I haven't updated it and now it is down
<SiDi> im gonna try drupal
<SiDi> sometimes i feel like blagging
<SiDi> but i dont have a blag :(
<knome> blag? :P
<charlie-tca> I am real bad at it, really.
<SiDi> sometimes i feel like posting my opinion about various subjects
<SiDi> mostly thoughts, or political stuff tho, but still :p
<SiDi> and im very pissed of not having a blag (mostly cause i cant host it at home)
<charlie-tca> It does give you a place you can get away with it
<ochosi> knome: the blag... http://xkcd.com/148/
<knome> argh.
<SiDi> :]
<[AfZ]TomServo1> there's a TON of people in #ubuntu :O
<[AfZ]TomServo1> but anyway, i have another problem :(
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i installed openSUSE on the other half of my second hard drive
<[AfZ]TomServo1> yes, xubuntu was there beforehand
<[AfZ]TomServo1> on the first half of the drive
<SiDi> you still didnt tell us about your problem.
<[AfZ]TomServo1> and i can't get into suse, or mount the partitions in xubuntu to check out the grub config file
<SiDi> What version of xubuntu ? And when you installed OpenSuse, what partition did you chose ?
<[AfZ]TomServo1> let me double check
<[AfZ]TomServo1> it's xubuntu 9.04(upgraded from 8.10), and i have it on partition sdb1
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Recover%20Grub
<SiDi> sudo fdisk -l ?
<SiDi> what format the sdb1 partition has ?
<SiDi> if you cant boot its likely that your xubuntu kernel cant read it.
<[AfZ]TomServo1> they're all ext3 formatted
<[AfZ]TomServo1> suse's on sdb3 for the root, and sdb4 for /home
<SiDi> whats the error when you mount /dev/sdb3 ?
<[AfZ]TomServo1> mount: can't find /dev/sdb3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<SiDi> ..
<SiDi> its normal :)
<SiDi> type the following command
<SiDi> sudo mkdir /media/openSuseRoot && sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /media/openSuseRoot
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i typed in in wrong, didn't i :/
<SiDi> you need to tell mount where it has to mount
<SiDi> unless your /etc/fstab file is configured for auto mounting
<SiDi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SiDi> then you can gksudo mousepad /media/openSuseRoot/boot/grub/menu.lst :)
<SiDi> and add your own boot entry to xubuntu's menu.lst
<SiDi> Good night, going to bed. Good luck Tom
<[AfZ]TomServo1> thanks a lot, good night
<[AfZ]TomServo1> !mtab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab
<ochosi> [AfZ]TomServo1, so did you follow SiDi's advice and did the mount work?
<[AfZ]TomServo1> yeah, the mount worked
<ochosi> i didn't completely follow your discussion, so were are we now?
<ochosi> +h
<[AfZ]TomServo1> for some reason, the "cd" command isn't being recognized on my machine
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i know what it is
<ochosi> in what kind of terminal are you?
<[AfZ]TomServo1> bash
<ochosi> tty or emulator?
<[AfZ]TomServo1> emulator
<ochosi> cos i just can't imagine that not to work
<ochosi> what's the output of e.g. cd /media/openSuseRoot?
<[AfZ]TomServo1> cd: command not found
<[AfZ]TomServo1> ok...it just worked now
<[AfZ]TomServo1> i guess you can't combine cd with sudo
<ochosi> maybe a typo?
<ochosi> oh, no, you can't
<[AfZ]TomServo1> yeah, a typo ;)
<[AfZ]TomServo1> Suse's /boot/grub/menu.lst seems to be empty
<[AfZ]TomServo1> nevermind, found it...i'm such a klutz
<ochosi> np
<[AfZ]TomServo1> thanks for the help...i may be back
<KX> hey can the install cd format my entire hdd then install over it?
<charlie-tca> sure
<KX> ok thanks
<charlie-tca> If you want xubuntu to do the reformat, just tell it during the installation to use the entire drive
#xubuntu 2009-05-20
<mikechelen> is there some way to change window title bar size?
<likemindead> Settings>Window Manager gives you a lot of options.
<likemindead> Also, Settings>Window Manager Tweaks
<likemindead> mikechelen, that help?
<mikechelen> likemindead, it lets the title font size be changed, however then the text starts to overflow the titlebar
<likemindead> Probably have to edit a config file...
<mikechelen> any idea where? only guess might be the theme
<likemindead> Hmm... it looks like the "User Interface" settings aren't in Jaunty...
<likemindead> Sorry, mikechelen, I'm usually trying to make things smaller...
<mikechelen> likemindead, hehe thanks anyway, shows how custom options are needed to allow adjustments either direction :D
<likemindead> Oh, I'm sure it's possible to adjust, I just don't know where to do it.
<mikechelen> might look around, depends how complicated it turns out to be
<tdapple> anyone help me, i'm looking for a xubuntu icon..just the rat in the ubuntu symbol
<tdapple> never mind...got it
<mikechelen> how do you disable system beep in xubuntu?
<likemindead> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/09/17/blacklist-your-pc-speaker/
<likemindead> Or
<likemindead> http://blog.golden-ratio.net/2008/04/29/installation-of-xubuntu/
<xubuntu> hello..
<likemindead> Ahoy. Love your OS.
<xubuntu> ahoy
<forces> what is ahoy?
<likemindead> !google ahoy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google ahoy
<likemindead> ...
<likemindead> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ahoy
<xubuntu> heh
<forces> ?
<xubuntu> hail.. likemindead
<xubuntu> :)
<forces> ahoy = idiot
<forces> in japanesse
<xubuntu> thought I  read something else..
<xubuntu> in English
<pegon> I am on xfce4..and in the panel how do I get that little icon that shows me if my laptop is plugged in or running on battery?
<SnowKitty> hello
<SnowKitty> anyone around?
<artistxe> no
<SnowKitty> D:
<SnowKitty> i borked my craptop
<SnowKitty> lol
<SnowKitty> apparently xubuntu hates the onboard video card in my laptop
<Myrtti> SnowKitty: please elaborate
<SnowKitty> the graphics are all fucked up, i got it installed but i cant get the video working right
<SnowKitty> i tried booting in safe graphics mode too and it appears to hang at a funky white screen
<SnowKitty> it's hard to explain, i'll try and get some pics in a lil bit
<SnowKitty> ill list off the specs if you need em
<SnowKitty> it's an HP pavillion N5495... has 512MB PC133 ram, 1.06ghz tualatin P3, some shitty intel onboard video chip, 30GB hdd
<Myrtti> SnowKitty: please mind your language, we try to keep the channels suitable for all ages and cultures...
<Myrtti> anyway
<SnowKitty> oh, sorry
<SnowKitty> i got this machine for free a while back, ive tried XP on it and it didnt run as well as id have liked, windows 2000 ran okay, but i wanted to try linux on it
<SnowKitty> problem is, there's something going wrong here and im only really familiar with mac os and windows :|
<Myrtti> SnowKitty: you could pastebin "sudo lshw -c display" so we'd know what intel exactly you've got
<SnowKitty> okay, but the display can be hard to read cause of the graphics issues
<SnowKitty> lemme boot it up and snap a pic
<SnowKitty> oh
<SnowKitty> i forgot to mention that when i start up off the CD the menu where i select the options and stuff (whether i wanna boot from CD or install) comes up perfectly fine
<SnowKitty> after it boots though the graphics go all weird
<SnowKitty> okay, i got some pics. im gonna upload em to photobucket
<SnowKitty> and i typed in the command you gave me, it says intel 82830
<SnowKitty> and here's a pic of what the screen looks like: http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m280/desukat/messedupgraphics.jpg
<SnowKitty> could it be something's set wrong? or is it a driver issue?
<artistxe> is this 9.04 or 8.10 ?
<mikechelen> SnowKitty, does changing resolution help at all?
<SnowKitty> nope
<SnowKitty> it's 9.04
<SnowKitty> this laptop apparently has some nasty hardware bugs, the speakers sometimes kick back on wheil you have headphones in, and sometimes the keybaord/trackpad stop working till you put it to sleep and wake it again
<artistxe> anyway. I have a quick question. I am looking for a list of programs that run inside terminal only  ( like vim,irssi,snownews ,....)
<SnowKitty> *while
<SnowKitty> i looked into it and ive seen that several other people had those problems too
<mikechelen> do you know what video chip it uses?
<artistxe> run an lspci . google for problems with your card
<artistxe> btw. I am waiting until 9.04 is out for awhile before upgrading. better to be safe and hope the bugs get worked out.
<SnowKitty> http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel830m/
<SnowKitty> there it is
<SnowKitty> intel 830M
<artistxe> http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/cs-010512.htm             you may want to update/ replace (with vesa drivers)
<mikechelen> 9.04 is causing no troubles for me, although it may vary by hardware
<SnowKitty> gahh
<SnowKitty> i cant get this figured out
<SnowKitty> someone in another irc channel told me i should try the 810 driver but i have no idea where to get it or how to install it
<artistxe> join the world of ...there is probably a fix but it may take some time for you to figure it out.
<artistxe> google your brains out.
<artistxe> SnowKitty, was 8.10 working fine for you ?
<SnowKitty> i havent tried that
<artistxe> if so, you can always revert.
<artistxe> ah.k
<SnowKitty> i was running windows 2000 before i tried 9.04
<artistxe> not the smartest jump. some users of 8.10 have had problems with 9.04
<SnowKitty> rofl
<SnowKitty> i think i should have asked around ehre before i wasted a CDR on this one
<SnowKitty> **here
<artistxe> seriously. have seen it referred to as "The jerkoff Jackelope "
<SnowKitty> lol
<artistxe> well. I use xubuntu intrepid and tmxxine prism . both are best (imho) distros to use for ease of mind. eventually you will graduate to Gentoo
<SnowKitty> im gonna try rehular ubuntu right now, should i get 8.04 or 9.04
<SnowKitty> *regular
<artistxe> seriously. "regular" ubuntu is bloated.
<artistxe> get xubuntu 8.10
<artistxe>  (intrepid)
<gabkdlly> I myself graduated from Gentoo to Ubuntu :)
<SiDi> artistxe: its not *bloated*
<SiDi> intel just forgot to code drivers for xorg 1.6
<mikechelen> SnowKitty, try searching ubuntuforums.org for intel 830m
<SnowKitty> i cant find xubuntu 8.10
<SnowKitty> i see 9.04 and 8.0something
<SnowKitty> oops
<SnowKitty> im blind >.<
<SnowKitty> i found it
<artistxe> gabkdlly, you got lucky with hardware config then.
<artistxe> SiDi : compared to xubuntu , ubuntu is bloated ( methinks)
<mikechelen> they are designed for different circumstances
<gabkdlly> artistxe: actually, I did end up having to compile my own kernel, since the default has not worked for me since Gutsy
<SnowKitty> okay, torrenting up 8.10
<mikechelen> compared to fluxbox, xfce seems resource-intensive :D
<SnowKitty> o.o;
<SnowKitty> whoa
<SnowKitty> 1MByte/sec
<SnowKitty> 1.1 now
<artistxe> mikechelen, is that the wm you use with xubuntu ?
<artistxe> I was surprided at how fast e16 ran here when I tried it.
<artistxe> erg. need sleep. laters
<mikechelen> artistxe, usually with damn small linux, it works fine with ubuntu too though
<SnowKitty> whoa
<SnowKitty> it works!
<_Pete_> famous last words :)
<SnowKitty> i guess it was just an issue in 9.04
 * SnowKitty installs
<slimjimflim> should i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04...any opinions?
<mikechelen> sure as long as there are no known problems for your hardware
<SnowKitty> woot
<SnowKitty> it's got Xchat :3
<SnowKitty> yo
<SnowKitty> how do i change my touchpad's settings so that it doesnt act like a mouseclick when tapped?
<SiDi> !shm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shm
<SiDi> SnowKitty: you need to enable SHMConfig in your xorg.conf, then there are plenty of options you can use
<SnowKitty> o.o;
<SnowKitty> i'm sorry, i have no idea how to do that >.<
<SnowKitty> i dont have alot f experience with linux :/
<SiDi> i dont know either :p
<SiDi> all i know is that you'll need to enable SHMConfig if you want to tweak your touchpad
<SnowKitty> damn
<SnowKitty> i HATE having it like this
<SnowKitty> its annoying
<Pixels> hi
<Pixels> if I create a USB Boot stick using Xbuntu instead of Ubuntu, will it take less space on a 1GB USB stick?
<SiDi> Pixels: its more or less the same space
<Pixels> thats too bad :(
<Pixels> i was hoping it took less
 * Pixels cries
<Pixels> SiDi:  you know trhat for fact, or you guessing?
<SiDi> I'm guessing
<SiDi> compare the size of the ubuntu & xubuntu iso's, Pixels
<SiDi> its more or less the same :p
<Pixels> thats not what I asked
<Pixels> there is an option to create a bootable USB stick in ubuntu
<Pixels> does xubuntu have to that too?
<SiDi> its called unetbootin if i'm not wrong
<SiDi> you can install it
<SiDi> everything in ubuntu can be obtained in xubuntu too, we have the same applications available, just not the same installed by default :p
<Pixels> ok... so if I create a boot USB stick through Xubuntu, how much space does it take on 1GB stick?
<Pixels> if you dont know, just say so
<Pixels> i dont want guessing
<SiDi> How would i know ? :P
<Pixels> SiDi = troll
<SiDi> Install and you'll see then
<SiDi> oh dear
<mikechelen> does usb boot stick maker allow extra packages to be included?
<SiDi> you should use the OEM install tools for this
<SiDi> and once you built your OEM iso, put it on the key as you would do with an ubuntu iso
<mikechelen> where is the oem install tool?
<SiDi> I think you'll need the alternate CD
<SiDi> and once you're in the cd's menu, press F6 for additional options, and theres the "Create an OEM image" one there
<SiDi> If my memory doesnt betray me ~
<mikechelen> hmm so how do you select packages from there?
<mikechelen> because that is before networking gets brought up
<mikechelen> brb
<brevolution> hello, I just installed xubuntu over an original ubuntu install, does anyone know a good way to purge unneeded packages to make sure nothing extra is being loaded from gnome?
<SiDi> brevolution: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<SiDi> this should do it ;)
<brevolution> thanks
<brevolution> hmm, not quite, I still want to be able to run some gnome/kde apps, but I want to get rid of things like gnome's desktop background renderer (which happens to be what my next question's about)
<brevolution> I've got compiz running and want to keep it, and for a while it worked fine with xfce's background image loader, but something (I have no idea what) changed, and now gnome has control of background drawing
<brevolution> which wouldn't be a problem except for the fact that gnome only lets you use one image at a time, and I have 2 screens, xfce allows different backgrounds on different physical screens
<brevolution> if I reload the window manager I see the proper backgrounds flash for a second but the single-image gnome one covers them up almost immediately
<brevolution> and it worked fine for a while, then at one point it stopped; unfortunately I can't remember what I changed or installed around that time
<SiDi> brevolution: you probably have nautilus running somewhere
<SiDi> nautilus / thunar manage backgrounds in gnome / xfce
<brevolution> so I can't use nautilus and xfce's background manager at the same time? or is there a way to disable nautilus' control of that?
<halz> hi folks. external usb drive not being found. Nothing in dmesg about it being detected?
<SiDi> brevolution: you'd have to launch nautilus as "nautilus --no-background"
<SiDi> or no-desktop, im not sure :p
<SiDi> either, nautilus will just take control of your desktop
<SnowKitty> ugh
<SnowKitty> this runs like shit
<SnowKitty> i think it might be using software to render the screen
<halz> did'nt know sh*t was open source :)
<SnowKitty> it is :o
<SnowKitty> anyway
<halz> lol
<SnowKitty> the graphics problems are mostly gone
<brevolution> thanks, I'll see if I can find a way to have it always run that way......comes up that way on boot before I open any nautilus windows
<SnowKitty> but everything's running kinda slow and the system monitor says its idling at about 10-30% cpu use
<SnowKitty> also, even xchat is a little laggy when switching channel windows
<halz> I had problems with my inbult intel video being sluggish, but now since I moved to Xubuntu its working fine.
<SnowKitty> so im almost positive that its not using hardware for the video right now :/ it feels like windows when it uses the generic vga driver
<SnowKitty> i am on xubuntu :|
<SnowKitty> im probably gonna find another distro or just stick win2k back on this laptop
<SnowKitty> though if i can fix this up ill keep xubuntu on it
<halz> play around see what works for you
<SnowKitty> also, im getting minor graphic glitches
<SnowKitty> little bits of gargabe on some parts of the screen sometimes
<SnowKitty> its nowhere near as bad as it was under 9.04 though
<halz> I tried gentoo. very nice but alot of work at times when things so wrong
<halz> best I have had so far is puppylinux, but its a root only distro, its only down side
<SiDi> brevolution: there might be a nautilus preference setting to tell it not to touch the desktop
<brevolution> thanks, I think there is one actually, I remember seeing something similar when I was trying to find a solution in the forums, looking through gconf for it right now
<SnowKitty> how would i go about installing a driver on this?
<SnowKitty> i can find the linux driver for my video card on intels site
<SnowKitty> but i dunno how to use it
<brevolution> yep, found it, running nautilus -q cleared the gnome background, and there's an option in gconf to stop nautilus from rendering the desktop, you lose icon loading control too, but that's no issue for me
<SiDi> anyways if it doesnt load the desktop, xfdesktop will work properly and you'll have your wallpapers ;
<SnowKitty> ...
<SnowKitty> gahhhh
<SnowKitty> something is very wrong here
<SnowKitty> firefox has garbage all over the screen
<SnowKitty> dammit i give up
<SnowKitty> i wish this laptop had a better video card >.<
<isaac_> How do you disable the trash function?  I want to just have the file deleted.
<isaac_> Why?  Because when I delete something from an external hard drive it copies the whole file into internal hard drive to store in trash bin.
<padi999> Hey all
<padi999> what is the difference/advantage of xubuntu over kubuntu and ubuntu themselves?
<th0r> isaac_: you can install a custom command in thunar
<padi999> what about the process/memory leak issues in firefox and xorg in 9.4, does xubuntu have them, too?
<th0r> isaac_: in thunar choose Edit-Configure Custom Commands. Then create a new command called Nuke, put in the command 'rm %f', and make sure it is applied to all files
<padi999> xorg is in kubuntu 9.4 an extreme cpu hog (all the time over 70%)
<padi999> I just don't see, where xubuntu jumps in. On the homepage the usual bs is written. No comparisons/benchmarking/whatever
<Slonkie> neither firefox or xorg is using massive amounts of mem/cpu in my system
<padi999> Slonkie, thanks, how much mem do you have?
<Slonkie> 2gb, padi999
<padi999> Slonkie: well I only got 512M
<padi999> so, 10% for you is 40% for me
<Slonkie> :)
<isaac_> th0r where is nuke supposed to show up?
<th0r> isaac_: if you created it correctly it will show up on the menu when you right click the file you want to delete
<isaac_> Yeah, I found it.  "Appearance" doesn't mean how it looks, it means when it will appear. :/
<isaac_> Thank you.
<th0r> isaac_: and now that I think of it...you will probably need to add -f to the command ('rm -f %f'). But be aware that when you choose Nuke...it is too late to change your mind <smile>
<padi999> Slonkie: the problem really is that when computers got better, newer distros put more functionality into their core packages thus assuming higher ram/better hardware.
<padi999> This makes sense to some extent.
<Slonkie> i see
<padi999> so it "does not make sense" to update if you are stuck with years old hardware
<padi999> good article about that: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-linux-memory.html
<SiDi> padi999: what GPU do you have ? Cause xorg sucks with some intel GPUs in 9.04
<padi999> SiDi: well there's only that crappy Intel Media Acellerator, wait a sec.
<padi999> SiDi: ah no: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<isaac_> Still can't get it to show up.
<brevolution> hello again, anyone have any idea why panel autohide would stop working?
<Pres-Gas> brevolution do the settings still say they are set to autohide?
<brevolution> yes
<brevolution> tried turning it on and off and all that does is change how far maximized windows extend
<Pres-Gas> hmmmm
<SiDi> padi999: that deserves the title 'crappy' imo :
<padi999> SiDi: I'm just saying. In 8.10 I had even beryl running smoothly, now in 9.4 I can't even start openoffice within 60s
<SiDi> padi999: its because you dont have drivers for your GPU for xorg 1.6
<SiDi> mostly because AMD drops support for their GPUs extremely fast
<Slonkie> I wonder why, then i add Openoffice PPAs i can't update my openoffice
<SiDi> did you try the ATI opensource drivers ?
<SiDi> Slonkie: do you get errors about public keys ?
<Slonkie> It says i can only do "Partial upgrade" and i'm not able to install any of the Openoffice updates
<Slonkie> no i did get the keys SiDi :/
<isaac_> Okay, now I'm getting ticked.
<SiDi> Slonkie: show me your /etc/apt/sources.list . you're on jaunty, right ?
<isaac_> When I open custom actions Thunar automatically  jumps to the Videos folder for some reason.
<Slonkie> sure SiDi
<SiDi> isaac_: use Shift+Suppr for directly deleting the files btw
<brevolution> hmmm...and for some reason wine won't show in the main menu even though it's enabled in the main menu settings editor
<isaac_> Thus, the Nuke icon only appears when I right click on something in the videos folder.
<SiDi> brevolution: there is no settings editor in Xubuntu :P
<Slonkie> http://pastebin.com/m1f6645da there you go, SiDi !
<SiDi> no menu editor *
<isaac_> How do I get a custom action to appear in ALL folders?
<brevolution> so Settings/Main Menu does nothing to the actual menu?
<isaac_> And SiDi I got the Shift.  What is Suppr?
<Slonkie> super is windows button
<isaac_> Ah
<SiDi> isaac_: shift+del
<SiDi> suppr is the french name for it, sorry x_x
<Slonkie> oh lol
<SiDi> isaac_: also for your custom action, dont forget to look at the second tab of the custom actions editor : conditions of apparition
<SiDi> or whatever its called :p
<isaac_> Yes, I got that.  It appears alright, but only when I right click something in Videos folder.
<SiDi> Slonkie: just like that, : gksudo software-properties-gtk check if its in double or not. And then do a "sudo apt-get update" and tell me the output
<isaac_> For some reason every time I open custom actions menu Thunar jumps to Videos folder.  Thus any custom action I set will only work in Videos.
<Slonkie> there one and theres one with (Source code)
<Slonkie> That's not wrong, is it SiDi ?
<SiDi> is the checkbox "Folder contains videos" chcked isaac_ ?
<SiDi> Slonkie: its ok then, do an update in the console to see whats wrong
<premorphos> hey! any body knows if WUSB54GC wireless usb dongle, works with free drivers in inteprid
<SiDi> http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/8325/foo.png isaac_
<SiDi> isaac_: tell me which checkboxes are checked/
<isaac_> All
<padi999> SiDi: aaahh! So should I revert back to 8.10?
<Slonkie> http://pastebin.ca/1428698 <- SiDi, I don't see any errors :/
<SiDi> padi999: if you cant get drivers for your GPU it could be the safest thing to do.
<padi999> SiDi: I tried ati and radeon, yes. But now in 9.4 I don't know how, because it seems that xorg.conf has...changed :)
<SiDi> padi999: it has changed, alongside X.org itself :p
<padi999> makes sense
<SiDi> Slonkie: sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Slonkie> http://pastebin.com/m1778a506
<padi999> SiDi: so how can I check if fglrx or ati or radeon is used?
<SiDi> padi999: i'm not sure, as i'm a nvidia user. what does lspci | grep VGA says ?
<isaac_> Ahhh, THAT explains it!
<isaac_> It just won't show up on desktop!
<SiDi> isaac_: tell me :p
<tavasti> padi999, on /var/loc/Xorg.log you can see what driver is used
<isaac_> But it will show in any folder.
<padi999> SiDi: already pasted it before: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<isaac_> Well........ that stinks.  But at least a whole 80 gigabyte folder won't try to copy from external hard drive to my internal hard drive's trash bin when I try to delete it now.
<tavasti> sorry, /var/log/...
<isaac_> Thankee all.
<SiDi> isaac_: i dont know if its wanted or not. You could ask JPohlmann about this, or write a bug report in bugs.launchpad.net against launchpad asking for actions on the desktop
<Slonkie> Do you know why it's "keeping them back" SiDi ?
<SiDi> isaac_: Shift+Del does delete immediately btw :p
<isaac_> Nah, not worth it.  It solves the problem with my external hard drive at least.
<SiDi> padi999: alright, i thought there could have been the driver name in it, but apparently now
<isaac_> One side question though...... why doesn't Xubuntu just make a trash folder on the external hard drive like it used to?
<padi999> tavasti: good idea, it's RADEON
<padi999> brb have to switch AP :)
<isaac_> Why does it copy the file I want to delete into the internal hard drive trash bin?
<premorphos> hey did you get the ari mobility radeon 9000 igp working?
<SiDi> padi999: try lsmod, looking for fglrx or vesa
<SiDi> isaac_: the external HDD is ntfs or vfat ?
<isaac_> Dunno.  I think ntfs.
<isaac_> Maybe fat32
<SiDi> isaac_: i dont know if it can host a linux trash. It could also be a permissions problem
<isaac_> :/
<isaac_> Oh well, at least problem is solved.
<isaac_> Thankee much.
<SiDi> Slonkie: Some packages may appear as 'kept back' in case of not fully update integration.  e.g. Open office usually being kept back until currently installed language packs for the current version of it are in the repositories.
<SiDi> from ubuntuforums
<Slonkie> hmm
<Slonkie> that's bad :(
<fehrp> ls
<Slonkie> There's no way to force this update, SiDi ? :P
<knome> fehrp, ls: command not found
<fehrp> somehow my other nick (padi999) is stuck in nirvana-land :)
<Slonkie> or upgrade*
<SiDi> Slonkie: i dont know
<Slonkie> All right, thanks anyway!
<padi999> SiDi: so I'm using the radeon driver then.
<padi999> Is there another driver suggested for 9.4?
<afawaz> hello
<SiDi> hi
<afawaz> dual booting with Windows, I have installed xubuntu without a boot loader .. since GRUB was not able to load the system for some reason (kept giving error during loading)..
<afawaz> is there a way to have xubuntu listed in the boot options ?
<th0r> afawaz: you mean from the windows boot? I don't think so, windows cannot do ext3 or ext4 filesystems.
<afawaz> th0r: no not from windows boot. I have already suse installed on the system.. I thought of trying xubuntu and didnt want to mess the boot loader setup..
<afawaz> wondering if I can add that to grub/linux.. but not sure how
<th0r> afawaz: if you are using the suse grub then yes, you can just add the ubuntu partition to menu.lst
<padi999> see my memory usage here: http://pastebin.com/m793bf4b9
<afawaz> th0r: how ? :) a link or hint would be appreciated..
<afawaz> if you want I can list to you grub entries file..
<th0r> afawaz: I am looking...give me a minute
<afawaz> thank you
<th0r> afawaz: here are two....http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-800302.html....http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/112712-lines-grub-menu-lst-debian-install.html
<th0r> afawaz: what partition did you put ubuntu onto?
<afawaz> th0r: menu.1st is available here: http://pastebin.com/m2f25b674
<th0r> afawaz: what is the ubuntu partition?
<afawaz> th0r: it is the 1st partition of /dev/disk/by-id/usb-WD_*
<afawaz> th0r: its swap is the second..
<th0r> afawaz: I see three hard drives in menu.lst, is ubuntu on one of those or have you added another?
<afawaz> th0r: no, ubuntu is not listen there..
<afawaz> ubuntu's partition
<afawaz> what if I add:
<afawaz> title ubuntu
<afawaz> root (hd1,1)
<afawaz> kernel /boot/...etc ?            root=/dev/disk/by-id/usb-WD...-part1
<th0r> afawaz: ok....I have not installed to a usb drive (which is what I assume you are using), but here goes. Copy the Suse lines and rename it Ubuntu. Change the kernel and initrd lines to match the ubuntu install. I am not sure about the root...it should be (hdx,0), but I am not sure what x should be. (numbering of partitions starts at zero in the hd part
<afawaz> initrd    /boot/initrd
<afawaz> ok
<th0r> afawaz: the initrd needs the same initrd name that is in the ubuntu /boot dir
<th0r> afawaz: and the kernel does as well.
<afawaz> th0r: for numbering of drive/partiton I will find my way, but what about the kernel's name ?
<th0r> afawaz: the kernel and initrd names have to match the ubuntu names exactly...mount the second drive while in suse and verify them
<afawaz> as listed in suse entry, I dont think ubuntu is using the same
<th0r> afawaz: no...mount the ubuntu usb drive while in suse, then you can look in /media/usbdrive/boot and see what the ubuntu filenames are
<afawaz> ok
<afawaz> ok thats a good hint.. thank you
<afawaz> I am not able to..
<afawaz> I need the path of the default kernel exact name to have it added to menu.1st
<xububu> Hola!
<xububu> can someone help a poor sole who upgraded to 9.04 without reading the bumpf about ati cards - whats the best way to go - downgrade - or open source ati drivers¿?
<ochosi> xububu, have you tried changing your driver to radeon/radeonhd in xorg.conf?
<ochosi> xububu, btw, what card do you have?
<th0r> afawaz: why can't you mount the ubuntu drive from suse?
<afawaz> I am new to linux, sorry.. I am not sure how to do it
<xububu> No - upgraded laptop - ok, but lat last night, decided to upgrade my pc, so I'm just looking for a helping hand on what to do or where to look - have no problem reading the forums, but there's lots of unhappy people, but not many poistive ideas - I'll give it ago. Any sites I should check out for more info?
<xububu> Its that ATI saphire 9500 (need to open the box to check for sure)
<xububu> Don't use suse- but I do have Opensolaris up and running, so I will mount from there
<th0r> ?
<th0r> afawaz: are you in suse now?
<afawaz> th0r: yes I am on openSuSE now..
<ochosi> xububu, well, try to change the setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (you know how that works?)
<ochosi> xububu, afaik (and i don't have ati anymore) everything should be ok with the open drivers
<th0r> afawaz: if the ubuntu drive is plugged in then unplug it. Open a terminal and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages'. Then plug in the ubuntu drive and watch the terminal window. Some new lines will appear with info about the ubuntu drive
<ochosi> xububu, apart from 3d acceleration obviously
<xububu> Never done it,
<afawaz> th0r: ubuntu and suse are on the same drive
<xububu> ok , although several people sau that the 3d does work ¿?
<th0r> afawaz: what partition is suse installed in?
<xububu> ochosi - what card do you use?
<afawaz> th0r: partion number 3, which is hd1,2
<th0r> afawaz: ok. and ubuntu is partition 1 correct?
<afawaz> th0r: ubuntu is partition number 1, which shall be hd1,0
<afawaz> th0r: yes correct
<ochosi> xububu, nvidia
<th0r> afawaz: ok...type 'mount' in a terminal. We need to know what the drive is (hdb or sdb) and we need to know the filesystem you used (ext3 or ext4)
<ochosi> xububu, so all you have to do is open /etc/X11/xorg.conf with an editor from the command line, like with nano: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<afawaz> I used ext3
<th0r> afawaz: the mount command should show you (I think) sdb3 and ext3
<afawaz> the output is quite long..
<afawaz> ./dev/sdc3 on / type ext3 (rw,acl,user_xattr)
<afawaz> ./proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<afawaz> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<afawaz> debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<th0r> afawaz: ok...that is all I need
<afawaz> ok
<th0r> afawaz: we need a mount location. type 'ls /mnt' and tell me if there is anything in that location
<ochosi> xububu, then go to the section device > driver and change it to radeon
<afawaz> th0r: nothing
<ochosi> xububu, then restart your pc (or just gdm)
<afawaz> I think I shall mkdir xubuntu
<afawaz> mkdir /mnt/xubuntu
<th0r> afawaz: ok....type 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /mnt'
<afawaz> done.. mounted
<afawaz> I cd /mnt
<th0r> afawaz: ok...type 'cd /mnt/boot' and then 'ls'. You should see the filenames you need
<afawaz> th0r: yeah I can see 7 kernels !
<afawaz> now which one ?! :)
<th0r> afawaz: that doesn't seem right...just a sec
<afawaz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  529118 2009-04-17 07:41 abi-2.6.28-11-generic
<afawaz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   96795 2009-04-17 07:41 config-2.6.28-11-generic
<afawaz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7589268 2009-05-20 16:54 initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<afawaz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  128796 2009-03-27 21:15 memtest86+.bin
<afawaz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1456232 2009-04-17 07:41 System.map-2.6.28-11-generic
<afawaz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1074 2009-04-17 07:43 vmcoreinfo-2.6.28-11-generic
<afawaz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3501776 2009-04-17 07:41 vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic
<th0r> afawaz: only one is the kernel (vmlinuz) and you also need the initrd name.
<xububu> ochosi - sorry - work got in the way :-D ok , I will give it a try, and see what happens
<ochosi> xububu, np, good luck
<afawaz> th0r: then i shall use vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic
<afawaz> and initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<afawaz> right ?
<th0r> afawaz: yup
<th0r> afawaz: and the hd will be the same as for suse, except ,0 instead of ,2
<afawaz> ok here is the entry for suse:
<afawaz> ###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: linux###
<afawaz> title openSUSE 11.1 - 2.6.27.7-9
<afawaz>     root (hd1,2)
<afawaz>     kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27.7-9-pae root=/dev/disk/by-id/usb-WD_1600BEV_External_575848313038303731383336-0:0-part3 resume=/dev/disk/by-id/usb-WD_1600BEV_External_575848313038303731383336-0:0-part5 splash=silent showopts vga=0x31a
<afawaz>     initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.27.7-9-pae
<afawaz> and here is the entry I added:
<afawaz> ###Xubunto - Fawaz entry###
<afawaz> title Xubuntu
<afawaz>     root (hd1,0)
<afawaz>     kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=/dev/disk/by-id/usb-WD_1600BEV_External_575848313038303731383336-0:0-part1 resume=/dev/disk/by-id/usb-WD_1600BEV_External_575848313038303731383336-0:0-part2 splash=silent showopts vga=0x31a
<afawaz>     initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<genii> Please, consider using the pastebin
<th0r> afawaz: don't flood the channel...for more than three lines use pastebin
<afawaz> oh ok, sorry for that
<genii> For all our sanity
<th0r> afawaz: that looks like a good try....see if you can boot into ubuntu now.
<afawaz> ok
<afawaz> will be back..
<afawaz> thanks a million th0r
<th0r> afawaz: I think the part5 might be ok for ubuntu as well as suse, but not sure
<afawaz> fs showing differnt entries
<th0r> afawaz: I don't use suspend or hibernate so I never worried about resume <smile>
<afawaz> fdisk -l= /dev/sdc2            6080        6328     2000092+   5  Extended  | /dev/sdc5            6080        6328     2000061   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<afawaz> th0r: by the way, ls -l of /mnt showing: (initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic) and (vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic)
<th0r> afawaz: yup...that is ok.../mnt will go away on the reboot
<th0r> afawaz: actually, it will be there but empty
<afawaz> I think I could use initrd & vmlinuz without specifying a path
<th0r> afawaz: no....you need the path
<afawaz> oh ok
<afawaz> slink wont work then
<th0r> afawaz: need to shut down and get some things done. You should be able to reboot...or at least real close.
<afawaz> ok rebooting.. beb
<afawaz> where is th0r ?
<afawaz> hi again!
<afawaz> Please thank him on my behalf.. this just worked fine..
<Slonkie> Anybody know how i connect to a mpd with Xfmpc?
<Slonkie> "exporting the MPD_HOST and MPD_PORT environment variables" Where do I do that?
<TheSheep> Slonkie: in terminal, or /etc/environ
<Slonkie> Could you describe the process more detailed, how to do it in terminal?
<TheSheep> Slonkie: export MPD_HOST=localhost
<TheSheep> Slonkie: export MPD_PORT=666
<TheSheep> (or whatever you use)
<Slonkie> lol sorry, weren't aware it was just like that.
<artistxe> can one change the size of the terminal window from within terminal (via command) ?
<artistxe> getting tired of playing mouse games to move and resize.
<vidd> i do believe there is a setting for that....but a command line that i know....
<vidd> in terminal, click edit->preferences
<artistxe> I know mac ppl can do it. and no. I do not mean by changing settings
<vidd> artistxe, look here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-do-i-resize-the-terminal-window-from-the-command-line-in-the-gnome-terminal-644048/
<artistxe> found a package called wmctrl
<artistxe> going to try it out
<artistxe> will make my life easier
<vidd> making an alias for the resize command would make you life easy too
<artistxe> vidd . thanks though. and I am not using gnome terminal anyway
<vidd> especially if you added it to the launch script
<vidd> what terminal are you using?
<artistxe> xterm
<artistxe> what channel are we in ?
<artistxe> terminal ....which is actually (?) an emulator
<vidd> artistxe, i just reviewed the man for xter....imagine that...the commands on the page i gave you are valid
<artistxe> vidd . this is the  &hit !    can switch windows , workspaces , resize ... everything from command
<artistxe> uh ??? what commands ?
<vidd> dunno why you'd want a command when the wm shortcuts have been available for evercommand (except resize nmaybe) for ever
<vidd> the -geometry
<vidd> did you even read the link i showed ya?
<artistxe> if I name one window "emacs"  then   wmctrl -a emacs   brings that window forward.
<vidd> alt+tab has been doing that since 1991
<artistxe> stopped when I saw gnome-terminal .
<artistxe> flipping ?
<artistxe> ew   ;)
<vidd> so anyway happy you like what you found
<artistxe> besides. I would need a name. not just flip through the same icon for multiple terminals
<vidd> why would you have multiple terminals? tabs dont work or you or something?
<artistxe> vidd. seriosly . check it out.  wmctrl is in repos
<vidd> artistxe, i dont care
<vidd> i have no need for it
<artistxe> okay.
 * vidd needs one terminal, one browser, and chat
<vidd> if i need multiple terminals, i have ctrl+alt+f1-6
<DetroitLibertyPe> is there a command from the terminal that will allow me to deterime which version of (x)ubuntu I'm using?
<PDG1> Xubuntu is meant for older hardware... right?
<vidd> well...it is a "works well with"
<PDG1> okay...
<PDG1> I've got a P3... 192 RAM
<SiDi> Its meant for quickness and efficiency :P
<PDG1> I can't get the live CD to boot :(
<vidd> should be fine
<PDG1> i'm running puppy right now
<SiDi> PDG1: you should use the alternate CD for the installation
<vidd> PDG1, you will want the alt installer
<DetroitLibertyPe> PDG1: that's more than my machine has, I couldn't get the live CD to boot either, but used the alternate CD for the install
<SiDi> For the normal LiveCD 192MB is a bit short
<PDG1> no alternate install on the LIVE CD that i can use?
<vidd> but thats a limitation of ubiquity...not xubuntu
<PDG1> but after install... 192 should be fine, right?
<SiDi> yes, after instal it will be ok ;)
<PDG1> I hope so
<PDG1> if it isn't... I'm holding you to blame
<PDG1> lol
<PDG1> just joshin...
<SiDi> though, i recommand you to disable update-notifier and hardware updates notifier
<vidd> were not....let us know =]
<SiDi> you'll gain a little more RAM without them
<PDG1> why's that?
<SiDi> cause you can honnestly check manually every week
<SiDi> and you'll gain a few MBs of ram without them ;p
<PDG1> makes sense
<DetroitLibertyPe> PDG1, i have a P1 with less than 100 MB of RAM
<SiDi> if you dont need the media keyboard shortcuts you may also want to disable xfce4-settings-helper
<vidd> and this is why i say "works well with" and nt "designed for"
<vidd> =]
<PDG1> it's going on a Laptop
<PDG1> Dell Inspiron 5000
 * SiDi has Xubuntu and 4GB of RAM !
<PDG1> got it for free... and it was running 98 :(
<vidd> PDG1, what wifi?
<PDG1> D-Link DWL-G650 airplus PCI card
<PDG1> amazed it worked in puppy
<vidd> usb, internal, or pcmcia?
<PDG1> pcmcia
<vidd> do a lspcmcia
<vidd> find out what chipset it is
<PDG1> can i do that through a terminal?
<vidd> this way you can find out if you need anything special to get wifi to work
<vidd> yes in puppy
<PDG1> i have no idea what to put in here
<vidd> open terminal
<vidd> type lspcmcia
<PDG1> I've been using Ubuntu as my main computer for a couple years now... rarely go into terminal
<PDG1> okay
<vidd> what does it say the wifi chipset is?
<schambers> anyone that is using xfce4-terminal, is there a way to set transparency passing a command line option?
 * vidd has had issues with the broadcom chipsets in 9.04
<vidd> schambers, try looking at the man pages
<schambers> theres not much of a man page for xfce4-terminal
<PDG1> yenta_cardbus
<PDG1> ?
<PDG1> it says see lspci for more information
<vidd> PDG1, i dunno if that card is supported out-off-the-box under *buntu
<PDG1> well I don't mind putting a little effort into it
<PDG1> if I have to do some hunting, i will
<vidd> you have wired lan so you can get to the internet to get what ya need?
<PDG1> yup
<vidd> then you should be good
<vidd> if puppy can run the wifi, then there is a solution
<vidd> =]
<PDG1> yeah... and I can always burn packages to disk
<vidd> yep....but with wired lan you dont need to
<PDG1> one thing I've wondered...
<vidd> schambers, the man pages is "xterm"
<schambers> oh
<PDG1> debian is what puppy and ubuntu are based from?
<vidd> schambers, no problems
<vidd> PDG1, yes
<vidd> PDG1, but puppy may include some proprietary stuff that ubuntu doesnt for various reasons
<PDG1> so are all debian packages cross compatible with
<PDG1> oh...
<schambers> hmm
<PDG1> yeah... I realized... I don't actually like puppy...
<vidd> PDG1, for the most part....yes
<schambers> theres nothing that talks about transparency in xterm manpage
<PDG1> I've also realized that it's okay if I don't like puppy...
<vidd> schambers, then the transparency is part of the gui frontend.....
<vidd> so you most likely will not be able to change transparency (easily) via a command inside the terminal
<vidd> PDG1, thats what's so great about linux.....
<vidd> you dont like something, you can change it
<vidd> try that with a M$ or MAC system =]
<PDG1> agreed... I'm pretty sure I'm going to try and sneak Kubuntu onto my mom's computer
<lesshaste> I am trying to reboot into single user mode but telinit 1 brings up the XUBUNTU booting screen and hangs
<lesshaste> it looks like a framebuffer problem maybe??
<vidd> its been my experience that installing liniux on another's computer without thier concent will not work out well =]
<lesshaste> can anyone get ubuntu to boot in single user mode?
<vidd> single user mode?
<lesshaste> yes.. as in telinit 1
<vidd> lesshaste, see if this helps: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Unix-Linux-OS-1064/2009/2/Ubuntu-Linux-bootup-issue-1.htm\
<schambers> what terminal can I use to have a transparent terminal on my desktop with no borders, toolbars etc...
<vidd> schambers, go into terminal, and then open edit->preferences
<vidd> you can set that all there
<schambers> that changes it for all terminals tho
<schambers> not just one
<lesshaste> anyone know the minimum RAM ubuntu will boot in?
<vidd> lesshaste, i got ubunter server to boot with 64 mb of ram
<lesshaste> vidd: great.. I'll try that thanks
<vidd> lesshaste, ubuntu server has no gui
<lesshaste> right.. nor does single user mode
<vidd> how much ram you working with?
<lesshaste> I have 2GB but I want to restrict it for a benchmark
 * vidd does not recommend less then 128
<lesshaste> 64M boots!
<lesshaste> hooray :)
<vidd> 32 might too
<vidd> but the less ram you have the less stuff you can do
<lesshaste> sure
<lesshaste> I don't want to do anything except swap
<vidd> ?
<lesshaste> :)
<lesshaste> it's for benchmarking
<vidd> then set it to 8mb
<lesshaste> it won't voot
<lesshaste> boot
<vidd> 32 or 8?
<lesshaste> in 8 certainly
<lesshaste> I suspect not 32 either
<vidd> did you try 8?
<lesshaste> feel free to try it :)
<lesshaste> no.. I am happy with 64, thanks
<lesshaste> maybe I'll try it later :)
<PDG1> well.. you've all been oodles of help
<raevol> does anyone know of an alternative emnu system that would work in xfce so i can have more control of the menu?
<PDG1> Rock on
<vidd> i had a friend get linux to run on 32 ram....but i dont know what flavor ( i think he built it from scratch)
<lesshaste> did PDG1 actually ask a question??
<vidd> he did b4
<lesshaste> oh
<vidd> lesshaste, how are you testing the lower ram settings? vm?
<lesshaste> I am about to write a C program :)
<vidd> lesshaste, think you can benchmark 16 and 32 for me? will either load?
<vidd> lesshaste, DSL linux will run with 16MB ram
<Slonkie> Anyone know how one can add numbers to an ipod in Exaile?
<vidd> add numbers to an ipod for waht?
<vidd> Slonkie, what numbers are you trying to add?
<Slonkie> Mp3 tracks
<vidd> so you want to go from exaile to ipod? or the reverce?
<Slonkie> Yes, Exaile -> Ipod
<vidd> Slonkie, try this :
<vidd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899915
<vidd> that help you any?
<egtux> Hi
<vidd> \0. cody-somerville
<vidd> hello egtux
<cody-somerville> Hi
<schambers> anyone using compiz?
<schambers>  have regex plugin enabled and Windows Rules, but they arent taking effect
<egtux> I have Xubuntu 9.04 all things is good
<schambers> ie. im setting non minimizable to title=something
<egtux> hi vidd
<egtux> except that my screen resolution doesn't save!!!
<egtux> i have ATI vga
<vidd> egtux, are you trying to have worse resolution then the best your card/monitor support?
<egtux> nothing bad but when i choose resolution 1024 after reboot return back to 800 *600
<vidd> how are you adjusting the resolution to 1024?
<egtux> no my card support this resolution Vid
<egtux> and it is work good at Xubuntu
<egtux> i am using it know
<vidd> you are doing the reverse of what i was asking...but thats ok
<vidd> i wanted to know wich direction you were changing =]
<egtux> now*
<vidd> how are you forcing the 1024?
<egtux> nothing from display menu
<egtux> menu > settings> display
<egtux> change it to 1024*768 with 85 refresh rate
<vidd> and what does it default to?
<egtux> 800*600
<vidd> with what refresh rate?
<egtux> don't remember
<egtux> i always reset it after login
<vidd> ok...give me a sec....
<egtux> ok
<vidd> go into your settings manager
<vidd> applications->settings->settings editor
<vidd> select "displays" n the left column
<egtux> ok wait please
<egtux> yes i am with u
<vidd> expand "default"
<vidd> expand Screen_0
<vidd> edit each setting (dont change them, just edit them)
<vidd> save changes
<vidd> this SHOULD write a .Xfconfig file for you
<egtux> but it is already as i want
<vidd> so that the settings will be selected on next x-launch
<vidd> thats right....
<vidd> still, edit and save each item
<egtux> ok i should reboot to check
<egtux> wait form me pls
<vidd> no....
<vidd> open up your thunar
<egtux> ?
<vidd> turn on "show hidden"
<vidd> thunar is the file manager
<egtux> yea i know
<vidd> by default, the icon looks like a brown or tan file box
<vidd> ok...
<egtux> then
<vidd> you want to make sure you now have a file named .Xfconfig
<egtux> no i am not
<egtux> u mean at my home,isn't true?
<vidd> yeah...one moment....
<egtux> ok
<vidd> open .config/xfce4/xfconfig/xfce4-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<vidd> this is where the data is stored now
<vidd> (its changed since previous versions)
<vidd> did you find this file?
<egtux> wait pls
<egtux> no
<egtux> wait i found it
<vidd> make sure the settings in here are what you want
<egtux> yes it is
<vidd> open it with mousepad (or some other text editor)
<vidd> ok..you should be able to log out and log back in with the correct settings
<egtux> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<egtux> <channel name="displays" version="1.0">
<egtux>   <property name="Default" type="empty">
<egtux>     <property name="Layout" type="string" value="Screens"/>
<egtux>     <property name="NumScreens" type="int" value="1"/>
<egtux>     <property name="Screen_0" type="empty">
<egtux>       <property name="Resolution" type="string" value="1024x768"/>
<egtux>       <property name="RefreshRate" type="int" value="85"/>
<egtux>       <property name="Rotation" type="int" value="0"/>
<egtux>     </property>
<egtux>   </property>
<egtux> </channel>
<egtux> ok wait please
<vidd> !pastebin | egtux
<ubottu> egtux: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<forces> ???
<forces> flood!
<egtux> sorry
<egtux> ok ubottu and vidd
<vidd> egtux, thats ok...it happens to the best of us
<egtux> :)
<vidd> and you dont need to oppologize to the robot!
<vidd> =]
<egtux> lol
<egtux> ubottu is a robot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a robot
<vidd> yep
<egtux> how can i know this in futur
<vidd> about pastebin?
<vidd> its in the /join message
<egtux> about robot
<vidd> and the topic
<vidd> oh.... ubottu is an IRC robot
<egtux> ok i will logout now wait please
<vidd> so is IRSeekBot ChanServ
<vidd> and ubuntulog
<egtux> back
<vidd> any luck?
<egtux> still nothing safe
<egtux> saved*
<vidd> hrm
<egtux> any other ideas ,vidd
<egtux> ?
<vidd> none that i can think of
<vidd> i would say copy that file and save it as ~/.xfconfig
<egtux> ok thx for your help ,vidd
<egtux> ok i will try
<vidd> if you get unexpected results, or if your desktop doesnt boot....
<egtux> yea
<vidd> then go into a tty and type "rm ~/.Xfconfig
<vidd> im not sure if its supposed to be captital x or not
<vidd> try it with both =]
<egtux> ok i will if i do it
<egtux> i think problem with vga
 * vidd hasnt needed to modify display, so let me know if this works
<vidd> vga should not be the issue
<vidd> if it was, the display option would not be available, or would not work
<egtux> may be
<vidd> ive heard about this ever since xorg did away with the xorg.conf
<vidd> that file is now auto-generated on load
<egtux> every load ?
<vidd> yep
<egtux> is it good thing ?
<vidd> ive heard romors that the file still exists and that you can manually edit it to get the desired results....but ive never tried it myself
<vidd> its good if you look at it from the "I want to change my monitor or display adaptor" perspective
<vidd> however, if your hardware never changes, .... =]
<egtux> yea
<linuxman410> does anyone know how to change the splash screen on xubuntu
<charlie-tca> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<vidd> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vidd> egtux, look there ^^^
<vidd> egtux, set your resolution back to the default for a sec.....
<egtux> i will of course Vidd ;)
<vidd> i want to test something
<egtux> why?
<egtux> default mean 800*600
<vidd> i want you to run a command in terminal to see if it gets you to the correct resolution
<vidd> yes
<egtux> ok wait
<egtux> i did
<vidd> now in terminal type xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1024x768
<vidd> does this give you the desired display?
<egtux> yea
<egtux> then?
<vidd> now...creat a file in your home directory named .xprofile
<vidd> paste that command in it and save
<vidd> log out and log in
<gamepockets> can anyone help with adding themes and icons to xu jaunty?
<egtux> wait
<SiDi> gamepockets: sure
<SiDi> gamepockets: you'll have to create a .themes folder in your home folder
<SiDi> and put the themes there
<SiDi> and .icons for the icons
<SiDi> (and also .fonts for fonts :p)
<SiDi> if you grab, lets say, Theme.tar.gz from the web
<SiDi> there normally is a folder inside the archive
<SiDi> put this folder in /home/yourusername/.themes/
<SiDi> and then the theme will be available
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<SiDi> Ni
<gamepockets> i have tried that but nothing shows up... maybey i'm looking in the wrong place "on pc"
<egtux> back
<vidd> egtux, any luck?
<egtux> yea, thx Vidd
<vidd> cool
<egtux> but bad screen appear first
<egtux> may be compiz
 * vidd takes notes so the other users can have thier "im blind" resolutions
 * vidd does not use compiz
<egtux> is ***vidd and vidd are the sameone :-/
<vidd> egtux, i prfixed that last command with /me
<SiDi> gamepockets, do you have a tar.gz file now ?
<SiDi> if you open it and look inside, theres only one folder with the name of the theme, right ?
<egtux> ok
<egtux> thx,vidd for your help
<vidd> no problem
<vidd> happy i could help
<gamepockets> themes still mia....
<egtux> but tell me what was i did?
<egtux> that's very kind of u
<vidd> you created a file that auto-loads when you log in
<vidd> xserver looks for .xprofile and runs it if its there
<vidd> if it is not  there, it loads it's default settigs
<egtux> yea
<SiDi> gamepockets: did you create an empty folder named .themes at the root of your "home" folder ?
<gamepockets> yes
<SiDi> ok
<egtux> good idea but no side effect :)
<egtux> ?
<SiDi> grab the folder inside your .tar.gz archive and put it in this .themes folder
<SiDi> and then, open the Appearence window
<SiDi> it'll be in the list if the theme is a gtk2 valid theme
<vidd> egtux, you look in your home directory, you will see a bunch of files and folders beginning with a .
<SiDi> and if its a xfwm theme, it'll be in the window manager's list
<SiDi> if its a metacity theme, it'll be nowhere cause we dont use metacity :p
<egtux> yea it is hidden files why?
<vidd> those are "personal" configurations
<vidd> dunno why they are hidden
<egtux> ok thx again vidd
<gamepockets> ok, i got all themes from xfce-look.org and i think they're gtk2 but nothing show up
<vidd> but they are used to set up personal configurations
<egtux> i should go now
<vidd> gamepockets, if you want them to be universally available, you have to put them in the universal folder
<egtux> thx again and bye
<vidd> l8r egtux
<gamepockets> universal??
<SiDi> vidd: i think hes confused enough like that :p
<SiDi> gamepockets: show me the output of the "ls .themes" command please
<vidd> SiDi, i think he wants his themes in the unversal folder...not his personal folder
<gamepockets> yur right , i have had this install for 48hrs
<gamepockets> moved from osx 10.4
<SiDi> vidd: unless he plays with gksudo all day that wont change much stuff :p
<Slonkie> Would one be possible to make an folder hidden like when your in home and ctrl+h makes them visible?
<SiDi> Slonkie: huh ? :D
<Slonkie> example is .local
<Slonkie> .whatever. they are hidden by default
<gamepockets> dave@glados:~$ Ls.themes
<gamepockets> bash: Ls.themes: command not found
<charlie-tca> Yes, Slonkie
<vidd> gamepockets, i think what you are looking to do is put the folders in the /usr/themes folder
<charlie-tca> There are even apps that create hidden files in /etc and hidden folders in /usr/share/???
<vidd> but you want to make sure you set the right file permissions
<SiDi> gamepockets: "ls .themes"
<SiDi> not Ls
<gamepockets> ah..
<SiDi> and put a space between the ls command and .themes
<gamepockets> 1 sec
<Slonkie> how would i make them hidden in home, charlie-tca ?
<SiDi> gamepockets: do you want me to upload you a video to show how to do ?
<gamepockets> comp too slow to watch it..
<SiDi> screenshots then ?
<charlie-tca> the same way as everything else, . in front of the folder
<Slonkie> no that doesn't make them hidden
<Slonkie> I did try that :/
<gamepockets> sure, the Is. themes comm not working
<vidd> gamepockets, ls [space] .themes
<Slonkie> sorry charlie-tca apparently it did!
<gamepockets> cap i
<vidd> gamepockets, like "list"
<charlie-tca> heh
<vidd> lower case L
<SiDi> gamepockets: its a L, but lower case
<SiDi> ls stands for 'list'
<SiDi> it displays the content of a folder
<gamepockets> oh! god give me a newb antidote
<vidd> there is no antidote....
<gamepockets> dave@glados:~$ ls .themes
<gamepockets> 45829-Wii-Black-theme-pack.tar.gz  prelude-8.0
<gamepockets> 79350-prelude-8.0.1.tar.bz2        prelude-8.0 (2)
<gamepockets> gtk-2.0                            Slick_and_Smooth_icons_by_Lemonade
<gamepockets> index.theme                        Wii-Black-theme-pack
<gamepockets> oops flood...
<SiDi> Alright gamepockets
<SiDi> you didnt install them correctly :)
<gamepockets> makes sense
<SiDi> you have to open the .tar.gz file (double click it), and then drag the folder inside it to your .themes/ folder
 * charlie-tca thinks newb antidote = experience
<SiDi> tar.gz is just something like zip files, gamepockets
<vidd> charlie-tca, thats the cure...not the antidote =]
<gamepockets> extract here then drag drop=no good?
 * charlie-tca smacks head; of course!
<SiDi> gamepockets: its also possible the theme you downloaded is doing crap :P
<gamepockets> hmmm....
<SiDi> gamepockets: a theme is normally one folder, lets say my theme is Alvaro, then the folder is named Alvaro/
<SiDi> and it contains 2 sub folders if it rocks : a gtk2 one, and a xfwm4 one
<SiDi> http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Alvaro?content=104145 gamepockets
<gamepockets> yes, but there are way more than those to specific inside..
<SiDi> download this one, and try to extract the unique folder named "Alvaro" to the .themes folder
<SiDi> its probably been badly packaged. Some of my themes are too ~
<gamepockets> k
<SiDi> sometimes when i create the .tar.gz file i put all the files in it instead of putting them in a folder and archiving that folder instead \o/
<SiDi> hopefully one day we'll have a theme installer such as gnome :P
<gamepockets> ok extracted to .themes
<SiDi> now, go to appearence, you got alvaro available ^^
<gamepockets> you are the MAN!
<vidd> SiDi, if you extract these to /usr/shre/themes, will they be available to all users?
<gamepockets> how did i mess THAT up.....?
<SiDi> vidd: yes
<gamepockets> ok the share folder is missing though
<vidd> gamepockets, its not missing...its hidden
<SiDi> gamepockets: now you can clear the badly extracted stuff in .themes and start again :p
<gamepockets> i did "unhide all the folders, but no share...
<SiDi> gamepockets: what do you mean by share ?
<vidd> gamepockets, nvmd we are talking about different things i think
<SiDi> oh btw i dont know if macOs still respects folder naming standards
<SiDi> but vidd mentions /usr/share/themes
<gamepockets> thats what i saw
<SiDi> it means the themes folder inside the share folder inside the usr folder inside the '/' folder :p
<SiDi> your own home folder is in "<yourusername>" inside the home folder inside '/'
<SiDi> '/' is the root of your system, its the "Main" folder
<gamepockets> well you guys always come through some how, so i thank you ( same process for icons i suppose)
<SiDi> yes, but in .icons this time
<gamepockets> right!
<gamepockets> yes!:-D
<SiDi> and remember there is a .fonts one if ever you wanna change fonts :)
<SiDi> but there are quite a lot in the repository already
<SiDi> also, you should try the "community-themes" package, from the repository
<gamepockets> ok, 1 step at a time, thanks and i will
<SiDi> i was doing a math course but i lost my student at (a+b)*(c+d)
<vidd> gamepockets, the difference between using the ~/ .{foldername} instead of the /user/share/[foldername] is the difference between just you or everyone on the system having access
<vidd> if your the only user, stick to the ~/.[foldername]
<SiDi> hes gone
<vidd> ic
<SiDi> there's a bug with file-roller's size display when you open a being-dled file :D
<SiDi> it claims my 300kb archive contains a 3GB diff
<zoredache> why would you try to open a file if it isn't done downlaoding...
<SiDi> didnt notice when i opened
<mib_ejgszlxa> hi, i just test xubuntu livecd and i dont find root or ubuntu user password
<charlie-tca> live cd does not require either one
<vidd> that is correct
<mib_ejgszlxa> could someone help me to become root on my OWN computer
<vidd> mib_ejgszlxa, sudo su
<mib_ejgszlxa> i want to be rrot
<mib_ejgszlxa> sudo su doesn't work i need a password i havenj't
<charlie-tca> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mib_ejgszlxa> i want a root shell
<mib_ejgszlxa> how ?
<vidd> mib_ejgszlxa, you running the live cd?
<charlie-tca> Open a terminal, type sudo -i
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<mib_ejgszlxa> thx
<vidd> the live cd will not ask you for a password for sudo
<mib_ejgszlxa> ubuntu (or xubuntu) developpers have head full of shit
<mib_ejgszlxa> they are duim people
<charlie-tca> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mib_ejgszlxa> and they don't understant why people are still using windows
<mib_ejgszlxa> now i know why
<charlie-tca> If you really believe that, please don't use it
<mib_ejgszlxa> they are dumb
<mib_ejgszlxa> bye
<charlie-tca> well...
<jussi01> lovely guy...
<charlie-tca> Do you think he knows we are not dev s?
<vidd> typical m$ flammer
<vidd> wb gamepockets
<gamepockets> i'm back... the newbiest newb...
<vidd> no...the newest "learner"
<vidd> =]
<gamepockets> (exactly, although frustrating) somehow i still cant get icons to change...?
<vidd> you understand there are things you need to learn...that makes you NOT a newb =]
<gamepockets> yeah, just had a bad day at work...
<vidd> SiDi was helping u b4...he's not here now
<gamepockets> ah..
<vidd> but im sure there are others here with the answers you seek
<gamepockets> well i'm alittle confused if there are certain icon packs that xubuntu won;t use...
<vidd> have you moved the folder with your icon set intou your .icon folder?
<gamepockets> none of mine seem to show up
#xubuntu 2009-05-21
<gamepockets> yeah i extracted directly to it, but i also had to create a .icons folder
<vidd> try this.....
<tomal036> anyone had dealings with tosh tecra 8000 and neomagic graphics problems
<vidd> extract the folder into a "icon" folder on your desktop
<gamepockets> just icon, no "."
<vidd> yes....
<vidd> we want to make sure that the extraction works as expected
<gamepockets> ok extracted
<vidd> now...what do you have in this icon folder?
<gamepockets> a ton of .png files
<vidd> there lies the issue
<gamepockets> in a folder named the slick and smooth (sorry)
<vidd> so the icon folder has one item?
<vidd> just a folder with a name WITH spaces?
<gamepockets> it has one folder name slick_and_smooth_by_.....
<vidd> lets rename this folder to something simple
<gamepockets> ok
<vidd> like SlickSmooth
<gamepockets> renamed just smooth
<vidd> ok
<vidd> right-click the folder and choose "copy"
<gamepockets> k
<vidd> then, open the /home/[username]/.icons folder
<gamepockets> paste?
<vidd> right-click and choose "paste"
<gamepockets> paste is greyed out...?
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> open a second window.....
<gamepockets> that did it
<vidd> in that window, open the icon folder on your desktop
<gamepockets> pasted
<vidd> click and drag from ~/Desktop/icons to ~/.icons
<vidd> now open the app to set your icons
<vidd> if its already open, close and re-open it
<tomal036> ok anyone help with blue screen no desktop at all after login
<gamepockets> opened appearance>icons>and ...not there
<vidd> tomal036, how much ram?
<tomal036> 256 maxed out
<vidd> gamepockets, try to sudo cp -Rf the folder from Desktop to /usr/share/icons
<vidd> then close and re-open the icon app
<gamepockets> k
<vidd> its important that you close and re-open so that changes show
<vidd> tomal036, sorry....dunno
<vidd> gamepockets, and if this dont fix you up, then im out of ideas
<gamepockets> cp: missing file operand
<vidd> gamepockets, the entire line is something like : sudo cp -Rf ~/Desktop/icons/smooth /usr/share/icons
<gamepockets> ah... duh
<vidd> no worries
<tomal036> vidd thanks anyway-you seem to have your hands full
<vidd> the format for cp (copy) is cp -[options] /path/to/origin /path/to/destination
<vidd> the -R = recursive ... meaning a folder and everything in it
<vidd> the -f = force
<vidd> so -Rf is Recursive and force
<vidd> gamepockets, does that help understand it any?
<gamepockets> so wouldn't it be "sudo cp -Rf ~/home/icons/smooth /dave/share/icons
<vidd> no....
<vidd> the icon folder you extracted to is on your desktop....
<gamepockets> right
<gamepockets> it gave me some error about not finding the file
<vidd> so ~/Desktop/icons/smooth is the entire folder named "smooth" on the Desktop of your home directory
<vidd> the /usr/share/icons is literal
<vidd>  /usr/= /usr/ not /{user}
<gamepockets> that might be the problem
<vidd> =]
<gamepockets> No such file or directory
<vidd> what did you type?
<gamepockets> aw dang!
<gamepockets> its icon not icon(s) on the desktop
<vidd> =]
<gamepockets> ok changed to ~$ sudo cp -Rf ~/Desktop/icon/smooth /usr/share/icon
<gamepockets> no errors just blank prompt
<gamepockets> then restart icon app?
<vidd> you need to have that /usr/share/icons
<sml1226> Repositories disappeared?
<sml1226> what do I do?
<vidd> your /usr/share/ folder now has a folder icon and icons
<gamepockets> but it's hidden?
<vidd> no...its not hidden
<gamepockets> oops
<gamepockets> it's ok vidd i'm taking up all your time, i'll keep trying and prob. get back on tommorow...
<vidd> gamepockets, i have tons of time
<gamepockets> oh, ok..
<vidd> im @ work for another hour and 1/2
<gamepockets> you do this at work?
<vidd> ive had 3 calls in the last 2 1/2 hours....only one for my department =]
<gamepockets> hah! i used to work for navigon gps call center...
<gamepockets> now i fix htc smart phones...
<vidd> i do internet tech support
<gamepockets> thats what i'm trying to get into, that or pc repair...
<vidd> go with pc repair....
<vidd> you'll make more money and have fewer head aches
<vidd> =]
<gamepockets> yeah,  8-)
<gamepockets> hang on brb....
<sml1226> anybody use PPC? odd question? I have ps3 and wonder if this is ps3 issue/PPC issue/ or 9.04 alpha in general.
<vidd> sml1226, you should be using 9.04 release instead of Alpha =\
<zoredache> sml1226: have you tried going to the urls your /etc/apt/sources.list mention directly?
<sml1226> release disc won't install, black screen after kboot
<gamepockets> i have a ps3 and a old ppc...
<sml1226> i have not tried to go to them, I can use some functions through terminal but others refuse to work. Also NetworkManager applet says some resources not found throughout awn install
<sml1226> zoredache ^
<gamepockets> is this the first ps3 install?
<sml1226> no I have had 8.10 (major thunar bug), 9.04 (worked but kubuntu install later ruined it), and thats it. Complete format between installs though.
<gamepockets> hmm, i've got ubuntu 8.10 and ydl 6.0 succ installed, never tried the other distros...
<gamepockets> are you using the "ps3 versions" of the distros?
<sml1226> Xubutnu 8.10 refused to work. Thunar closed every time it tried to open and icons would not stay on desktop because of it. I used 9.04 instead. Would use 8.04 but no ps3 version. Love 8.04.
<sml1226> Yes I am using PS3 versions
<sml1226> thought about using SUSE gnome PPC and getting PS3 addon but I'd need a dvd and a cd when I can use 1 cd for this
<gamepockets> hmm.... i'm at a loss, i do remember somthing about the kernals... but it has been a while.
<gamepockets> have u tried ps3-hacks.com?
<sml1226> No clue. How do you upgrade a distro? I could use 8.10 and upgrade to 9.04 release that way
<vidd> sml1226, from command line "sudo  do-release-upgrade "
<sml1226> No ps3-hacks, first of all that site is full of viruses. (windows experiences) and second I don't like their setup. psubuntu is a lot better site
<sml1226> Thanks I'll try through 8.10 then because this isn't working right. I'll try that through this screwed up 9.04 alpha first though to try it out.
<sml1226> No luck, "command not found"
<vidd> one sec
<sml1226> I'll try 8.10 I'll be back if this fails
<vidd> sml1226, "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<vidd> sml1226, then from command line "sudo  do-release-upgrade "
<sml1226> no installation candidate
<vidd> sml1226, them im at a total loss
<sml1226> 8.10 it is then see ya :(
<sml1226> Actually I'll try 9.04 aplha and do that first thing instead of the tweaks I did
<sml1226> :S
<sml1226> :-$
<pegon> Is there a way in compiz that I can make compiz zoom in on a specific window? and just keep it zoomed on that window then when I am done zoom back out?
<mrnakey> Does anyone know if the Xubuntu RAM recommendation is physical or logical?
<vidd> mrnakey, what do you mean?
<vidd> to the best of my knowledge, all ram is physical
<vidd> if you are refering to hd space, it doesnt matter
<mrnakey> I've got an OOOOOOld box running Win2k with 32MB of RAM (physical) / 256 (virtual) that I want to put Xubuntu on. The recommended RAM for Xubuntu is 128MB to install, but I'd like to know if virtual memory can cover the difference....
<vidd> mrnakey, you can try it....but i dont think it will work
<mrnakey> sho nuff
<mrnakey> thanks
<mrnakey> Is there anything else Linux-wise with lower resource needs aside with a GUI?
<mrnakey> *wait, typed that all wrong
<vidd> mrnakey, yeh...look at damnsmalllinux
<vidd> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<vidd> mrnakey, i know what ya mean
<mrnakey> DSL looks interesting, thanks
<ragesoss> I just installed xubuntu 9.04 on my laptop.  It booted for the first time after installation, and now I have a command line.  How do I start the desktop?
<mrnakey> startx?
<sml1226> how do you upgrade the distro?
<sml1226> through terminal^
<sml1226> vidd: what were the commands again? I lost it when I reinstalled 8.10
<sml1226> nevermind I found out how
<mikechelen> is there some way to control the current desktop session through vnc?
<pegon> Hi all
<likemindead> Ahoy.
<pegon> In Xubuntu what is the part that controls the theme like the window manager at the top? I wanna use that when i switch to compiz but everytime I do it disables that
<likemindead> I'd use Emerald.
<pegon> I am trying to disable as much as I can in compiz just want a few of the effects but not all the slow down I keep getting from it
<likemindead> Settings>Window Manager & Settings>Window Manager Tweaks
<likemindead> Also, Settings>Appearance
<pegon> Window Manager Tweaks doesn't open
<likemindead> Strange.
<likemindead> It should.
<pegon> I have no idea
<likemindead> pegon, you can "sudo apt-get install emerald" and then get many themes from xfce-look.org and other sites.
<pegon> how do I change the xfce theme?
<pegon> actually I have a different question..when I run compiz moving windows etc are smooth and that..when I have compiz off they are jerky...is 3d or something not enabled on xubuntu by default?
<likemindead> What video hardware do you have?
<pegon> ati radeon 3100
<likemindead> I was worried you'd say ATI.
<pegon> its onboard.. <---using laptop
<likemindead> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/05/howto-enable-ati-unsupported-cards-in.html
<likemindead> Best I can do for you. I stay away from ATI. Too much headache.
<pegon> did you post that?
<likemindead> No. But coincidentally, I just had it pop up on my Google Reader. ;D
<likemindead> Via Linux Today, I believe.
<pegon> was asking cause that was just posted today lol
<likemindead> Yeah. I'm an RSS & news junkie.
<pegon> lol
<likemindead> If you get your ATI drivers working well, Compiz Fusion should shape up nicely.
<likemindead> (I'd still change the window manager to Emerald, but that's just my preference.)
<pegon> do you use compiz?
<likemindead> I did in 8.04 & 8.10, but since I installed 9.04 I just haven't felt like it.
<likemindead> It's fun, but mostly pointless.
<likemindead> I've gotten to where I prefer simplicity and speed.
<pegon> I like it without it..but...i like a few of the effects like the zoom desktop and like 2 other thats all I want.I don't want the cube and all that lol
<likemindead> Sort out your ATI and you should be set.
<likemindead> There should be plenty of tutorials out there.
<pegon> I can run compiz fusion and all that no problem already...I am just saying when its of stuff seems to skip and leave trails and that
<likemindead> Small video driver issues, right.
<pegon> Yeah...okay I did that and it didn't change my xorg.conf or anything is it suppose to or did it just fix the bugs?
<likemindead> Even my old GeForce has some of that, or did in Intrepid.
<likemindead> Dunno. Probably need to restart.
<pegon> okay brb restarting
<pegon> bk
<svensko-netbook> hello, i seem to be having a problem with my acer aspire one and xubuntu 9.04... i attempted connecting an external monitor and restarting... i end up with the external monitor mirroring my netbook, i then went to the settings -> display however only a single screen was listed, however I now have the option to change the resolution to 1440x900 (resolution of the external monitor)... what confuses me even more is the fact that
<svensko-netbook>  under  desktop settings, it gives me the option to change to different backgrounds on my netbooks screen and my external monitor... is there something special i need to do to have the external monitor picked up under the display settings? Thanks!
<svensko-netbook> just for reference, xrandr DOES pick up the external monitor, if i try to set it up so that the desktop is spread across both monitors, xrandr complains about there not being enough virtual space and suggests changing my xorg.conf (which, from what i can tell, is no longer used)
<mikechelen> svensko-netbook, what is the notebook and video card models?
<svensko-netbook> mikechelen, it's an acer aspire one and it has the intel GMA 950
<mikechelen> svensko-netbook, been hearing alot of issues with intel gfx lately, does it use a proprietary drivers like nvidia or ati?
<svensko-netbook> not sure... i've had it work in ubuntu 9.04 AFAIK, it seems to be an issue with the XFCE display program... like i said, xrandr picks it up, and the background settings also detect two monitors
<mikechelen> hmm, im not sure how to detect the displays
<mikechelen> plugging in the tv out on my nvidia card, it does not seem to be detected
<TheSheep> xrandr --auto
<svensko-netbook> TheSheep, i mean in the display setting in the settings menu...
<svensko-netbook> i only get a "Screen1", what you suggested just mirrors my netbook's screen onto the external
<mikechelen> xrandr shows no output
<TheSheep> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<TheSheep> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<svensko-netbook> the issue with xinerama is that it requires modification to xorg.conf, xorg.conf is not used in ubuntu 9.04
<TheSheep> it is used
<TheSheep> it's just empty by default
<mikechelen> what about for tv out?
<svensko-netbook> i tried adding Virtual 2624 900 to it and xrandr still complained
<TheSheep> mikechelen: it's like another monitor to X
<mikechelen> TheSheep, any way to enable without hand editing xorg.conf?
<TheSheep> mikechelen: what graphics card?
<TheSheep> mikechelen: if you just want cloning, then xrandr should be enough, otherwise I don't know
<mikechelen> nvidia 6600gt
<mikechelen> (agp)_
<mikechelen> xrandr seems to have no effect
<TheSheep> mikechelen: ah, if you have nvidia, tehn just use nvidia-settings
<TheSheep> mikechelen: if you run it as root, it can edit xorg.conf for you
<premorphos> hey has any one figured out how to get a mic working under alsa
<mikechelen> TheSheep, for some reason "detect displays" in nvidia server settings only sees my main monitor
<TheSheep> premorphos: sure, worked out of the box for me
<premorphos> Thesheep: hmm.. interesting. it doesent for me, herd it was a common bug, but cant find a workaround, using inteprid, any cloue
<TheSheep> premorphos: unmute it in aumix
<premorphos> thesheep: ha ha cant be that simple,, but what is aumix
<premorphos> thesheep: i got an R infront of the mic chanel... what does that mean?
<premorphos> thesheep: btw i found the aumix
<TheSheep> premorphos: it means 'recording'
<premorphos> thesheep: in that case it shuled be working..any ideas?
<TheSheep> premorphos: how are you testing it?
<premorphos> thesheep: whit the standard recorder and skype... its odd just found out its some how wired to the "line in" not microphone.. odd it workes now but not as mic.
<premorphos> thesheep: man thanx for youre help. i wuled not have got it working if it was not for you.. it means alot sinc im in turky and my wife to be is home in sweden, now we can stay in contact. TNX MAN
<TheSheep> :)
<smtx> hi
<smtx> i have a "funny" problem
<smtx> after shutting down xubuntu
<smtx> and rebooting
<smtx> it just starts up several programs i had opened before
<smtx> but closed before reboot?
<smtx> maybe thats because i uninstalled the gdm to safe some more ram
<smtx> but i cannot find out how i can disable those programs from "autostarting" after reboot
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu?
<smtx> a well its 9.04
<smtx> jaunty
<smtx> i updatet do it from a xubuntu 8.10
<smtx> -do +to
<TheSheep> smtx: you saved your session when logging out
<charlie-tca> Go to Applications -> Settings -> Session and Startup; under the General tab, uncheck Automatically save session on logout
<charlie-tca> Then you need to delete ~/.cache
<TheSheep> .cache/sessions is enough
<charlie-tca> Then it should not start those things anymore, unless they are in the autostart menu
<smtx> TheSheep, charlie-tca  it was allready unchecked... probably its the .cache thing
<smtx> ill try that thx :)
<mandragora22> Hi everyone
<SiDi> hi
<smtx> brb *hope so*
<smtx> :)
<mandragora22> can anyone tell me how to mount win partition?
<mandragora22> (i actually can't remember how to see my partitions)
<smtx> sudo fdisk -l
<smtx> shows you all your disks
<TheSheep> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mandragora22> u see, i've tried fdisk -l, but without sudo..
<DetroitLibertyPe> chlie-tca: I see the ~/...etc frequently in linux documentation, but I'm not really sure what the ~ represents
<TheSheep> hmm...
<charlie-tca> DetroitLibertyPe: ~/ is /home/USER_NAME
<DetroitLibertyPe> chalie-tca, THANKS! Why I never figured that out is beyound me!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<netcia__> uopaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<charlie-tca> just another confusing shortcut
<DetroitLibertyPe> of course! why wouldn't it be
<TheSheep> and ~foo is /home/foo
<mandragora22> hey we are all using xubuntu here right?
<charlie-tca> yes, mandragora22
<charlie-tca> Or, at least that is the topic here
<mandragora22> COOL, couse u see after upgrading to jaunty i stop being able to edit my main menu
<mandragora22> now I've got the default menu and changeless
<charlie-tca> Because jaunty 9.04 uses Xfce 4.6, which has no menu editor
<charlie-tca> Xfce 4.8 will have the menu editor, and it will work
<mandragora22> so I won't be able to edit my menu unless I change Xfce?
<charlie-tca> Not right. THere are ways to edit the menus now, and they work.
<charlie-tca> You can also create desktop entries in '~/.local/share/applications' to override the existing applications (change or hide) or add new ones.
<mandragora22> I got installed "alacarte"
<charlie-tca> or copy '/etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu to '~/.config/xdg/menus' and customize it.
<charlie-tca> or http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<charlie-tca> alacarte does not work at this time in Xubuntu
<mandragora22> so true
<mandragora22> but will take long the new version to come out?
<mandragora22> couse i'm not pro with linux yet- LOL!
<mandragora22> anyway, thanx a lot to everybody, u r very cool
<mandragora22> c ya!
<magic_ninjai> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<magic_ninjai> whats the command to stop a service
<magic_ninjai> !gdm stop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm stop
<charlie-tca> kill
<magic_ninjai> charlie-tca, not wise to use that on something such as xmd
<magic_ninjai> *xdm
<SiDi> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<charlie-tca> But that answers the question. You did not give much information, did you?
<SiDi> or start|restart|force-reload
<charlie-tca> Hello, SiDi
<SiDi> heya charlie-tca :)
<raevol> are there any thoughts about putting a different menu system into xubuntu? something along the lines of Ubuntu System Panel?
<charlie-tca> not really.
<charlie-tca> The menu system used is fully compatible with Xfce, which is the desktop environment used.
<raevol> true, but the menu in 4.6 is pretty awful
<charlie-tca> I did not think so. But we all have opinions
<raevol> granted
<raevol> i wonder though if xubuntu might spearhead an effort to make the linux UI more user friendly, in a way that gnome and kde have routinely failed to do
<raevol> putting in a functional, customizable menu would be huge strides in that direction
<charlie-tca> linux encompasses many distributions and desktops.
<charlie-tca> as for user friendly, gnome is easier for the new user than Xfce
<raevol> for the non-computer literate user, i agree
<raevol> but for people who actually like to use their computers, i strongly disagree
<raevol> gnome constantly hides things from users, forcing them to deal with crappy UI choices the devs made
<raevol> KDE is just a joke
<raevol> XFCE is actually functional, the only thing i find lacking in it is the menu and file manager, though i consider thunar a seperate project
<raevol> additionally, xfce is lightweight, i know you're already a fan, that's why you're here
<raevol> but one of the huge strengths i saw in xfce is how customizable it is
<raevol> the menu is no longer customizable, which is a huge blow to how good xfce was
<charlie-tca> Of course it is customizable
<raevol> as a distribution, xubuntu has the freedom to package in a different menu
<raevol> i don't consider editing system text files customizable, i consider that a pain in the ass
<charlie-tca> It is much more difficult to package a different menu and make it compatible that to use the one that Xfce supplies
<raevol> i think it'd be worth the effort though
<raevol> Mint does it already, for example
<charlie-tca> okay
<raevol> i think it's important to give users as many options as possible in configuring their own systems, but to make configuring those options as easy as possible
<charlie-tca> which is why there are many desktop environments, window managers, and distros to pick from
<raevol> everyone likes their UI a little different, but i think everyone that hasn't lived in a server terminal for their whole life prefers easy configuration tools
<raevol> i agree :) but none are perfect
<raevol> i think the perfect system would be lightweight but fully functional and configurable
<charlie-tca> I think the perfect system will stagnate and die
<charlie-tca> When you hit perfection, you no longer have a goal
<raevol> well, i think your goal can always be to be better than you are now
<raevol> which is exactly what i am getting at, xubuntu currently has a crap menu that it inherited from xfce (which itself is good) and i think it'd be cool to get another menu into it
<charlie-tca> Thanks for the suggestion.
<raevol> charlie-tca: are you an xubuntu dev?
<charlie-tca> no
<raevol> ah cool
<charlie-tca> but I discuss things with them daily
<raevol> you must feel important
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> but I think I can pass suggestions to them
<charlie-tca> I am simply Xubuntu Quality Assurance Leader
<raevol> i guess in the end if a good menu system gets packaged into ubuntu i can just install it myself, so it doesn't really matter
<raevol> you're QA leader and you're not concerned about the menu?
<charlie-tca> Xfce 4.8 will have the menu editor, and will allow editing using alacarte
<raevol> yes and when is 4.8 coming out?
<charlie-tca> I never said I wasn't concerned with it
<charlie-tca> 4.8 release dates are not known yet
<raevol> so you're just going to sit on your hands until then?
<charlie-tca> I just don't believe lack of an editor makes it useless
<raevol> it's not useless, but it's less useful than it was previously
<charlie-tca> I also don't believe the menu is awful
<charlie-tca> The previous editor was about the most useless thing ever created
<raevol> really? i liked it
<charlie-tca> Not having it is not really a drawback
<raevol> it let me do what i wanted to
<charlie-tca> It did not really do much
<raevol> now i can't do anything at all
<Myrtti> what a fruitful conversation
<raevol> i don't see how giving you the ability to completely customize your menu is "not really do(ing) much"
<charlie-tca> Sure you can, http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<raevol> oh please :)
<charlie-tca> It never allowed you to completely customize the menu.
<charlie-tca> You still had to edit files to get things to work
<raevol> it allowed me to do everything i wanted
<charlie-tca> That is one person
<SiDi> raevol: dont tell me you could *edit* the menu with the 4.4 editor, that'd be a lie
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: you always have to change files to customize things, otherwise how would it be permanent?
<raevol> i agree it  wasn't perfect
<charlie-tca> It did not allow everyone to do everything
<SiDi> it was just a big "import system menu" thing
<raevol> but it was more than we have now
<SiDi> now, you still can edit your menus manually, and the menu editor will come as soon as its finished coding
<raevol> SiDi: no, you're right, but what do we have now?
<Myrtti> so, I have cupcakes
<SiDi> raevol: you can use alacarte for anything apart showing/hiding menu entries, which you can then do manually
<raevol> at the moment? really?
<SiDi> the xfce menu editor will come as soon as developers will have had time for writing it.
<charlie-tca> Myrtti: can I have one?
<SiDi> Myrtti: no thanks, just ate too much :/
<raevol> SiDi: alacarte does work now? last i heard it didn't
<SiDi> raevol: feel free to try it. Last time i played with it, it was modifying the title/icon of the entries
<SiDi> the other edits were written in the desktop files with GNOME specific parameters though, and thats why they diidnt have any impact over xfce
<raevol> i'll have to try it
<raevol> thanks
<raevol> well, i've caused enough ruckus for one day :P thanks guys
<DetroitLibertyPe> has anyone used evolution to access the Microsoft Exchange Server?
<Chopi> I tried to instal a new Theme to my Xubuntu by extracting a .tar.gz to the "themes" folder,but its saying "permission denied".Has somebody a idea,why he is doing it? (Sorry for the bad english,its not my first language)
<DetroitLibertyPe> chopi : because you do not have permission to access that directory
<charlie-tca> You need to use sudo, since themes is owned by root
<DetroitLibertyPe> so sudo mv /full-file-name-etc /full-directorytreee-to-themes
<MoonTiger> hi guys :)
<DetroitLibertyPe> hi MoonTiger
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MoonTiger> has anybody else noticed that the network manager doesn't actually give a signal strength indication anymore?
<Chopi> thanks detroit
<SiDi> Chopi: you can also create a ".themes" folder (dont forget the .) in your home folder, and put the themes there
<SiDi> MoonTiger: it does here
<Chopi> SiDi,i can't create a new folder in my home directory,too
<MoonTiger> sidi, really?
<MoonTiger> mine stays on the full signal strength always
<charlie-tca> MoonTiger: maybe you got a real good signal, then
<MoonTiger> hmmmmmmmm i wonder if its the icon theme
<MoonTiger> hehe i thought that but 62% shouldnt be a full signal indicator
<MoonTiger> thnx anyways :)
<charlie-tca> it could be the theme. Or the percentages used to display the signal
<liar> hey, can anyone help me? i have a problem with x, every app wich tries to draw images crashes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176458/ i have got an acer aspire one with xubuntu 9.04 installed
<liar> wich tries to draw videos*
<charlie-tca> How much memory and what video card?
<charlie-tca> "insufficient resources for operation" may be an out of memory error
<liar> Mem:   1532472k total,  1448504k used,    83968k free, video card is: intel GMA 945
<charlie-tca> I am thinking the video card is the issue.
<charlie-tca> intel 9x5 has issues in 9.04, if I recall correctly
<charlie-tca> There is no fix yet, that I know of, except to downgrade to 8.10
<liar> using a different driver would not be a good idea or?(because of the packagemanger?)
<charlie-tca> You can try different drivers, but intel support with the xorg being used is not real solid
<charlie-tca> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4~5ubuntu18 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<charlie-tca> liar: are you using compiz?
<liar> it is installed but i am not using it
<liar> with xfce
<charlie-tca> I wonder if something in it is causing the issues...
<sin> What program do I use if I wanna play .mkv files in Xubuntu? VLC and MPlayer just shut down.
<jkl> ive been having an issue with abiword since I removed close to 300 orphaned packages with synaptic, ever since abiword hangs on startup. problem persists even after complete reinstallation, any ideas?
<charlie-tca> Remove abiword completely, then restart the system. Then reinstall abiword
<SiDi> why restart the system ?
<charlie-tca> because that makes sure all the pieces that aren't removed get removed, including the config files for abiword
<jkl> ok, i'll try that. thanks
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: it does not
<charlie-tca> okay, Thanks
<owen1_> how to change the keyboard layout from dvorak to regular?
<owen1_> xorg.conf have this line: # commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
<slow-motion> hi
<owen1_> slow-motion: hi
<slow-motion> hi owen1_
<kora-chan> heya im running jaunty and i have a small config question. i havw installed a kde4 app to learn vocabulary; but the fonts are really huge,.. how can i scale them down? i tried it with the qt4 configuration but it had no effect,... any idea?
<liar_> charlie-tca: it was because of the intel driver bug, i was able to install a old driver version through the packagemanger so everything should be fine(everything seems to work again), thanks^^
<charlie-tca> Great! You are welcome
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2009-05-22
<mooch337> Knome if you are here I need help!
<mooch337> Hi Charlie you probably don't remeber me but I need your help with 8.10 if you can
<mooch337> or can anyone help me
<th0r> mooch337: maybe if you tell us what the problem is (in detail) someone can tell you if they can help
<mooch337> I have a dial up modem and can't get it configured used wvdialconf no modem detected
<th0r> mooch337: is the modem internal?
<mooch337> yes
<th0r> mooch337: open a terminal and type 'lspci'. That will give you a list of devices, see if the modem is among them
<mooch337> ok give me a sec I am using my win box bbrb
<mooch337> The modem is there
<th0r> mooch337: can you see what device it is? It should be something like ttyS0 or maybe ttyS1
<mooch337> ummm let me see...
<mooch337> Modem: Pctel Inc. HSP Micromodem 56
<th0r> mooch337: ok...try this...in the terminal type 'ls -l /dev/modem'
<mooch337> alright hang on
<mooch337> ls-l command not found
<th0r> mooch337: there is a space betwee ls and -l
<mooch337> I tried that too and said no such file or directory let me try it again
<th0r> mooch337: ok...if it says no file or directory then the link isn't there.
<th0r> mooch337: try this....in the terminal type 'cat /var/log/messages | grep modem'
<mooch337> cannot access /dev/modem
<mooch337> quotation in between?
<th0r> mooch337: no quotes.
<mooch337> ok
<mooch337> brb let me try this
<mooch337> then what
<mooch337> do I need to type something else afterwards?
<th0r> mooch337: if it returned with nothing then the modem wasn't discovered...which doesn't surprise me. The bad news...it is a winmodem, and they are unsupported. The good news, there IS a driver for ubuntu for them
<mooch337> Yeah I know I dealt with it on Dapper Drake
<th0r> mooch337: you can find it here.....http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/....but it needs to be compiled so you need to install the gcc compiler, kernel sources, and such.
<mooch337> So once I download the driver what do I do next
<th0r> mooch337: the README file in the tar.gz looks to have a pretty good set of instructions on how to compile it and install it.
<mooch337> ok
<th0r> mooch337: I did this for a winmodem once a couple of years back and it went pretty well...wasn't too hard to get working
<mooch337> here's a question which driver is going to be the right one though
<th0r> mooch337: the one labeled for Ubuntu
<mooch337> but the kernel is a different version does it matter
<th0r> mooch337: it is the best bet you are going to have at getting the modem to work. I would expect it to work since it will be compiled against the kernel source for YOUR kernel version
<th0r> mooch337: just so you know...I googled 'Pctel Inc. HSP Micromodem 56 in ubuntu' and found quite a bit of information about getting that modem to work.
<mooch337> what about how get everything set up on the desktop since network tools was omitted
<th0r> mooch337: I don't understand the question
<mooch337> The Network box for dial up cannot be found so do you know other ways to get the ISP info in a configured box for dial up?
<th0r> mooch337: I haven't worked with dialup in years, and not at all on an ubuntu install, sorry
<mooch337> I wish I had highspeed I wouldn't be going through this headache
<th0r> mooch337: I would expect the network box to show up once you get the modem driver installed and the system recognizes there is a modem there
<mooch337> I hope or may have to use wvdialconf
<th0r> mooch337: another approach might be to use the windows drivers with ndiswrapper. I have never tried that, but you might see if there is any info on the web about it
<th0r> mooch337: I have used wvdial and it works well, but won't do anything until the modem is running properly
<mooch337> hmmmm thats interesting didn't think about that
<mooch337> true very true
<mooch337> ndiswrapper how does it work
<th0r> mooch337: you need the drivers for windows, then you install ndiswrapper (it might already be there...I'm not sure). In a terminal you type ndiswrapper -i (filename) where filename is the .inf file for the driver
<mooch337> is ndiswrapper used with conjunction with a winmodem maybe?
<th0r> mooch337: I have never done it, but you might find info on the web from someone who has
<mooch337> ok I'll check into then well let me try gettin the drivers and if I run into some trouble I'll comeback Thanks for your help thOr I really appreciate it!
<th0r> mooch337: there appears to be a mailing list for the modem, so you might find help there...archives.linmodems.org
<mooch337> yeah I am gonna need it these modems hate cupsys
<th0r> mooch337: I haven't used a modem in years. This laptop doesn't have one, but I have a pcmcia modem if I ever need it.
<mooch337> yeah Highspeed is the ticket nowadays
<th0r> mooch337: wireless
<mooch337> that too
<mooch337> I am gonna network these boxes evenually when I do get Highspeed I can't DSL nor Cable so I have to settle for satellite
<mooch337> get
<mooch337> from what I heard satellite has its ups and downs but that's all I can get well let me get going
<th0r> mooch337: check and see if you have a wireless isp around. My last job was working as a network admin for one. We could get high speed service to rural areas via the same wifi you use in the house
<mooch337> isp wireless in a rural area ?
<th0r> mooch337: yeah. We had a wifi hub on top of the water towers in the area north and east of Dallas. We could wifi a connection 7 miles or more so long as the house could SEE the top of the water tower
<mooch337> I know theres a cellphone tower close by
<th0r> mooch337: where are you located?
<mooch337> in Mississippi
<mooch337> the tower is not too far from us and it was built for lack of communication during Katrina
<th0r> mooch337: might have one around. In areas like Arkansas or Missouri maybe not...the trees would be a problem. But in MS it isn't so hilly so you might have such service available
<mooch337> I'll check and see
<mooch337> well let me go thanks for your help thOr
<th0r> good luck mooch337
<mooch337> I am gonna need it
<mooch337> take care
<atom_fox> hi guys, just installed xubuntu 9.04 on my old pc yesterday... It's my 2nd linux distro... I would just like to know what is the best reference books I could use to play, experiment or explore xubuntu... or is there a site which I could visit? thanks...
<th0r> atom_fox: there is a system administrators guide (sag), a network administrators guide (nag), an introduction to bash scripting, advanced bash scripting...amongst others. All are available in pdf form. Check the linux documentation project
<atom_fox> thanks man...
<maha> whats up booonties
<pegon> Hey all was wondering how do I install an icon set from xfce-look.org?
<Mooch> Hey I have installed my drivers for my dial up modem but having a problem with wvdialconf
<Mooch> getting a error can anyone help me out
<Mooch> anyone?
<Mooch> is anyone familiar with dial up
<chrisjomarmayor> I've installed xubuntu 9.04 on my old computer yesterday it's the first time that I used xubuntu, I did some changes regarding the desktop settings and now I'm having problems with the panels... After I've logged in today the panels does not appear and I can't access the pannel seetings, even from the settings manager... could someone give me a hand thanks
<R1cochet> alt-f2
<R1cochet> xfce4-panel
<R1cochet> that should bring up the panels again
<R1cochet> chrisjomarmayor: did u get my response?
<chrisjomarmayor_> yup
<chrisjomarmayor_> I'll try it
<chrisjomarmayor_> it worked!!!
<chrisjomarmayor_> but does this mean that I have to type this everytime I open xubuntu?
<R1cochet> no
<R1cochet> what ull need to do is...
<R1cochet> u still here?
<R1cochet> well when u go to log out tick the box that says "save settings". log out then log back in. the panels should be there. once you have them appearing on log in I would untick "save settings" from then on out
<slow-motion> hu
<TheSheep> eh?
<kora-chan> heya im using jaunty x64 with network manager and network-manager-vpnc plugin. on connect i always get the error "no valid vpn secrets". any idea what went wrong?
<Myrtti> kora-chan: restart networkmanager
<Myrtti> kora-chan: sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager restart
<kora-chan> Myrtti: thanks ill try it
<Myrtti> s/networkmanager/NetworkManager/
<kora-chan> Myrtti: ok the second restart worked,.. wonder why it didnt work after the first reboot i made after installing it
<kora-chan> Myrtti: thanks a lot
<Myrtti> kora-chan: np
<mellys> helo
<mellys> need help for compiz on xubuntu
<mellys> anyone online?
<TheSheep> no
<kora-chan> mellys: no one here *g*
<TheSheep> !compiz | mellys
<ubottu> mellys: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Paddy_EIRE> mellys: as I said compiz on that computer is most likely not going to work
<mellys> just wana try
<Paddy_EIRE> it already failed.. you tried
<mellys> it failed on the nvidia driver
<Paddy_EIRE> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> mellys: How did that go?
<Paddy_EIRE> heh.. I bet mellys will be back in 5-10 asking the same question and getting the same answer
<Paddy_EIRE> thats when there will be an outburst.. so predictable :-)
<muttman> I dot see any panel. I have upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04
<muttman> any extra settings needed?
<TheSheep> alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<muttman> why by default it has not come
<SiDi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SiDi> muttman: please paste your .xsession-errors file here
<TheSheep> no idea, it probably crashed
<muttman> ok
<SiDi> and also, you might have to clear your session cache and xfce config if it happens again on next boot (for that, just "rm -r ~/.cache", and "mv .config/xfce4 .config/xfce4backup", from shell (ctrl+alt+f1 to go to shell mode))
<SiDi> err.
<SiDi> whatever then
<jagadeesh> Sidi: http://pastebin.com/f3813195b
<jagadeesh> Sidi: did it hint anything why panel is not appearing?
<SiDi> wow
<SiDi> go to shell with ctrl+alt+f1, and please type the following commands
<SiDi> "rm -r ~/.cache", and "mv .config/xfce4 .config/xfce4backup"
<SiDi> oh, before, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<SiDi> and after you typed those two commands, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jagadeesh> ok
<SiDi> with that you'll boot with a clear new xfce4 session
<floating> is there still problems with intel graphics ?
<floating> would i have problems with this jaunty with my mobile intel 915gm/gms 9100gml
<floating> shold i install ubuntu 8 instead
<liar_> floating: i am using jaunty and a older version of the driver, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<Pres-Gas> Good mornin'
<Mooch188> is ttyS1 a correct fonfiguration for a dial up modem?
<TheSheep> depends on where you connected it
<TheSheep> ttyS1 is com2
<mikechelen> floating, try searching forums for those models, heard mixed issues
<fwerneburg> hi there
<fwerneburg> can anyone help me with an xorg issue on a thinkpad?
<Mooch188> TheSheep is there a way to look up where my modem is set at?
<TheSheep> Mooch188: yes, follow the cable that sticks out of it, and see to which socket on the computer it is connected, then read what's written next to that socket.
<Mooch188> hmmm ok brb
<Who> Hello. I have just installed Xubuntu and I am surprised that my volume keys don't do anything (Jaunty). in XEV the _do_ provide XF86AusioRaiseVolume or LowerVolume but nothing happens when I press them. Is this supposed to happen?
<Who> Do other people have working volume keys OOTB?
<Mooch188> TheSheep I couldn't see any kindof number the PCI slot the modem is located is the 5th slot
<Mooch188> when I installed the drivers for the modem the terminal told me where it was located but how do I located with the terminal
<Mooch188> How do you check in the terminal to see where your modem is set at
<TheSheep> Mooch188: ah, so it's a pci modem
<TheSheep> Mooch188: try lspci
<Mooch188> ok
<TheSheep> dmesg | tail   might also show you something relevant
<Mooch188> 00:06 ?
<Mooch188> 00:06 Pctel 56 Micromodem
<Mooch188> let me try the other
<Mooch188> ok got it!
<Mooch188> ttsyS
<Mooch188> is that the same as ttyS1
<TheSheep> no
<Mooch188> TheSheep its located in ttyS
<TheSheep> it has the letetrs s and y switched and lacks a 1
<Mooch188> the configuration screen is asking me to choose the port
<Mooch188> my modem is at dev/ttyS
<TheSheep> /dev/ttyS0 or 1 or 2 or 3 most likely
<TheSheep> there is no ttyS
<Mooch188> hmmm when I ran the command you gave me it located the modem at ttyS
<Mooch188> TheSheep ok ttyS_PCTEL0
<Mooch188> is that ttyS0?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> but it might exist
<TheSheep> try it
<Mooch188> ok
<abra> wtf? http://itmages.ru/view.php?action=view&id=4943&key=adf1de
<Mooch188> TheSheep question for you I have installed my modem drivers one problem I have is trying to edit my dial up info when I enter my info with gedit I get an I?O error and the error is failed to write to State file
<Mooch188> How do i replace the gedit file and have it saved without getting a error?
<genii> Mooch188: What command are you using which is giving you this? Something like:  gksu gedit /etc/ppp/peers/provider        or something?
<Mooch188> sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<Mooch188> I type this commmand out and save my settings then the terminal pops up with a error
<Mooch188> I wonder if when I installed my drivers I didn't change my directory back to the driver instead of src would it have made a difference
<Mooch188> when I was installing my drivers I was suppose to type cd ../
<genii> "I/O error" of any kind usually hints toward hardware fail. But also, you should not use "sudo" with graphical applications. With gtk apps like gedit, use gksu.
<Mooch188> hmmmm so should I replace sudo with gksu?
<Mooch188> you think the drivers were not installed correctly?
<Mooch188> thats my hunch
<pIsIq> how can i activate the remote desktop ?
<genii> Mooch188: When is the last time you scanned your drive for errors?
<Mooch188> I haven't in a little while I just did the install of 8.10
<Mooch188> What I don't understand is how before I saved the gedit with no errors and now a error pops up
<pIsIq> how can i activate the remote desktop ? i cant find the remote desktop set up just the viewer
<genii> Mooch188: As I think I've already said. I/O error almost always means hardware failure of some kind.
<Mooch188> as you know 8.10 does not have the Network box like the previous versions did
<genii> bad disk sectors, etc etc
<Mooch188> hmmmm
<Mooch188> I may try the drivers again sometimes my computer pops up with bad sectors and then corrects them but I may be wrong
<Mooch188> I didn't have a problem with 8.10 install like I did before with the other drive I had
<Mooch188> the other drive I installed dapper drake and after a while the drive pretty much died
<Mooch188> couldn't run certain programs and just a lot of lock ups
<Mooch188> I am gonna try the drivers one more time just to make sure because I think by me not changing my directory back from src to the modem driver dir might have caused a problem
<Mooch188> According to my instructions that were posted for the older driver I had before I was suppose to drop down to the modem directory
<Mooch188> genii: brb let try this again
<Mooch188> genii: my usb card is conflicting
<Mooch188> I bought a Startech USB card and I thought maybe linux might create a driver but its conflicting and I have a bad feeling its not compatibile
<Mooch188> I probably need to see if can find some drivers for it?
<Who> Do you guys have working Volume keys OOTB?
<ruadh> Hi
<ruadh> How do I open a .bin file?
<premorphos> Q: is there any easy and user friendly program to brake encryptation and gain acsses to a wifi router.  i have a legimit reason im much willing to tell.
<Who> ruadh: .bin could mean a number of things. Where is the file from, what is it?
<premorphos> well i realise this is quite a hot potato..
<Mooch188> I thought USB PCI cards were all compatible with linux
<Mooch188> My modem won't run because of my USB card go figure
<_Pete_> premorphos: what do you mean exactly? don't you get access to wifirouter by logging in to it via www-browser?
<_Pete_> in case you know login/passwd
<Mooch188> genii: you were right as sooon as I rebooted up came on a resource conflicting and its the usb card
<Mooch188> my modem is in pci slot # 1
<Mooch188> I need to remember to read and make sure whatever I buy is compatible with Linux sucks being a newbie
<premorphos> i do? how?.. what i rely need is to go online.
<_Pete_> by using someones wifi without permission?
<premorphos> NO its my dads, but he had some one set it up, and my dad has never used a computer.
<premorphos> so he tells me i can use the brodeband as much as i like. but there is a problem, how since its encrypted
<_Pete_> and why exactly that's a problem?
<premorphos> how can i get online if i dont have the key?
<_Pete_> and your dad doesn't tell you that?
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi Xubuntuistoj!
<premorphos> btw tnx for taking your time. he ses there is no password. so i gess no
<_Pete_> anyway login to the router and configure the password
<MalfermitaKodo> Can anyone here explain/link me to an explanation on how I can install PCF or BDF fonts? the tutorials I found were really deprecated
<premorphos> ok sweet...how?
<premorphos> by cable?
<_Pete_> read the routers manual
<_Pete_> or do some smart googling
<premorphos> absolutly.. its in turkish,, since im visiting from sweden.
<MalfermitaKodo> an IP is an IP even in Turkish
<premorphos> pete: il google.. i realyse im sounding a bit daft by now..
<premorphos> ha ha i supose
<premorphos> tanx m8.. il do my homework better next time
<_Pete_> :)
<TeXnicer> pre.. depending on the router its default... like if its a Fritz! Box you can usually access by cable ant URL: fritz.box
<premorphos> il give you funny story to tell: i have installed all kinds of hackish tools and encryptation brakers, only to realise its a bit over my head having a hard time opening the terminal
<premorphos> Tex: tnx you saved me a headache
<jkl> hi, since I removed close to 300 orphaned packages with synaptic, abiword hangs at startup. problem persists even after complete reinstallation, any ideas?
<MalfermitaKodo> jkl: any rubbish in your .abiword directory?
<MalfermitaKodo> errr .AbiSuite
<MalfermitaKodo> maybe rename it
<jkl> nothing unusual in there
<jkl> rename the directory?
<MalfermitaKodo> If only you and no other user on your box has issues, that might be it
<MalfermitaKodo> can't hurt to try it
<jkl> hard to tell coz im the only user, but i'll give it a go
<jkl> nope, no joy with that approach, im afraid
<MalfermitaKodo> sorry!
<jkl> no worries!
<jkl> thanks
<yeason> I have a buffalo G54HP card that uses the b43 module... I've modprobed this but I still get an error: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" when I try to bring it up. I can't seem to figure out what hte issue is, any suggestions?
<juxbox> hi
<juxbox> does xubuntu support ATI display cards?
<yeason> xorg does
<yeason> and xubuntu uses xorg as the display system
<juxbox> yeason: i used kubuntu 3 days ago and it didn't support my ATI and x crashed, so is there an official statement that says that it really does ?
<yeason> juxbox: hmm... I can't say whether or not there's anything official... but I took a quick look at the repos to double check and xorg ATI support is in there
<juxbox> hmm ok
<yeason> since its in the repos I'd imagine it is, have you tried searching forums etc for the error you encountered
<yeason> its possible its a known bug with a workaround
<juxbox> yeason: yes it was a bug, also it couldn't recognize my sound cards
<gamepockets> hello hello
<yeason> juxbox: what type of computer is this?
<juxbox> yeason: hp pavilion dv6 1105ee
<gamepockets> does anyone know how to find out what your ip address is..
<juxbox> gamepockets: lan ip or wan ip?
<gamepockets> lan
<juxbox> ifconfig
<gamepockets> f config ok, thanks
<yeason> juxbox: I'm not sure what to tell you, people in here might be able to give you better advice if you tried again and actually gave them the errors
<yeason> I'm sorry there's not much I can do, a quick google search didn't really reveal much
<juxbox> ya
<slow-motion> hi
<Wunderbar> okay, I need help with configure make make install stuff guys
<Wunderbar> how to run thunar as root plz
<Wunderbar> :)
<Wunderbar>  /j #ubuntu
<artistxe> curious what ppl use here to organize their music . right now I am using Exaile , but I am not really happy with it.
<Myrtti> exaile or mpd
<artistxe> my collection needs to be retagged maybe. ugh.
<Nana> hi
<Who> Anyone know much about how Xubuntu handles brightness keys?
<Who> I'm getting really laggy response using notify-osd
<Who> but if I use acpi_fakekey 224 it works nice and speedily
<knome> Who, is there a reason not to use acpi_fakekey then?
<Who> knome: well 2: 1. it requires root privelidges, 2) I don't know how to turn off what is already handling the keys
<Who> knome: I'd be happy if you have any suggestions
<knome> not really. haven't had to fight with any non/bad-wroking keys
<joey_> can anybody tell me how to make the xfce panel transparent in 4.6?
<joey_> let me rephrase that. anyone know how to make the panel transparent in xfce, but the icons opaque? I havv compiz, if that helps
<Who> knome: the keys do work ;) just not _right_
<joey_> anybody?
<artistxe> joey_  . I do not think that you can do that
<knome> joey_, you should ask #compiz maybe
<artistxe> joey. if you use the new version of gnome-do with the docky option. you can have the dock always on top....turn off animations, and shrink the icons. it will look exactly the same
<artistxe> I tried to do it with compiz as well. and asked around. the answer I got the most was "use awm"
<joey_> I'm not thinking about the dock for applicatons, I've got cairo dock for that. I'm thinking more the dock at hthe top, with the menu and the system tray
<artistxe> *awn
<artistxe> and. what do you need in the sytem tray anyway ???
<joey_> probably not much. thanks!
<artistxe> problem solved ?
<jkl> hi, since I removed close to 300 orphaned packages with synaptic, abiword hangs at startup. problem persists even after complete reinstallation, any ideas?
<gamepockets> need some help setting up a network between a win lap and xub mac...
<artistxe> jkl . when you say complete reinstall. you manually removed the config files ( .AbiSuite in your home directory ) ?  "complete" removal in Synaptic does not remove that btw...
<jkl> ok well i was advised to do a complete synaptic removal and then restart the system before reinstalling, this didnt work.
<jkl> i did not manually remove the files
<artistxe> common mistake . alot of ppl do not remove these files , reinstall , and encounter same problems.
<artistxe> and you should not have to restart system btw.
<jkl> hmm, thanks for the tip, I will try this
<artistxe> n/p
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I am needing some help with getting this wireless card wmp54g card working if anybody can let me know thanks..
<Slonkie> jimisrvrox wmp54g? what brand is that?
<jimisrvrox> heh its a linksys
<Slonkie> sorry no idea then
<jimisrvrox> I forget how to look up the driver model..
<jimisrvrox> could be either broadcom or ralink
<frojnd> Hello there
<frojnd> Some distributions have special methods for installing the firmware. In general these consist of a special command entered at a terminal.
<frojnd> Ubuntu uses the following command: sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<frojnd> What would be the command for xubuntu then?
<Slonkie> i'd say the same.
<frojnd> Slonkie: hum I've tried but I get command not found
<Slonkie> hm okay
<frojnd> it's not even there b43-fwcutter
<frojnd> in the /usr/share/
<frojnd> I tired which b43-fwcutter but It didn't give me any path
<iliketofrolic666> are there any programs for xubuntu to control it with a microphone like vista has?
<SiDi> frojnd, install b43-fcutter first
<SiDi> fwcutter
<SiDi> frojnd, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<SiDi> then the file will be there
<jimisrvrox> siDi: you around?
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> :)
<jimisrvrox> heh
<SiDi> sry but i dont know anything about linksys cards either :p
<jimisrvrox> im tryin to get this broadcom 4813 to work and thus far ive got this bcmwl5.inf installed...
<jimisrvrox> says I have fwcutter already installed but im unable to access it to extract the .sys file..
<SiDi> i think you should be using ndiswrapper
<jimisrvrox> well I went that route as well and did ndiswrapper -l shows the driver is installed..then I did -m says theres a module there so..im hoping everything will work..
<jimisrvrox> nope didnt work..
#xubuntu 2009-05-23
<terinjokes> i seem to have a fatal error with my installation medium (currently IRCing from Live mode), the package list cache seems to be corrupted, can I repair from within the Live environment?
<terinjokes> my error: E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<terinjokes> the install crashed *after* axing my original system
<th0r> terinjokes: did you verify the disk before you started the install?
<terinjokes> no
<terinjokes> it passed the checksum
<Guest34511> hola chicos
<Guest34511> .n manudo_cr7
<terinjokes> after download
<manudo_cr7> alguno habla español???
<manudo_cr7> chicos alguno habla espáñol???
<th0r> terinjokes: the error indicates a bad burn. the original download is probably ok...but the burn went bad
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<terinjokes> th0r: the iso is no more ;)
<manudo_cr7> gracias [ubottu] !!!
<terinjokes> can I recover, ie, create a new package list?
<th0r> terinjokes: I know of no way to do that
<terinjokes> th0r: will the Live system allow me to eject the disc long enough to burn a new copy?
<terinjokes> if it doesn't, I'm stuck
<th0r> terinjokes: not sure....see if brasero is on the menu for the live cd
<terinjokes> it is
<th0r> terinjokes: still...if you take the cd out of the drive the live system will crash. Do you have access to a second (usb?) cd burner?
<terinjokes> no
 * terinjokes just realized he didn't burn the ISO of Win7RC before axing the system, oh well
<th0r> terinjokes: trying to come up with another option...but not having much luck
 * manudo_cr7 cuenta regresiva para despedirme:
 * manudo_cr7 5 llego la hora menos esperada!!!
 * manudo_cr7 4 la hora de decir adiooos!!!
 * manudo_cr7 3 me tengo q ir =-( !!!
 * manudo_cr7 2 pero volvere =-) !!!
 * manudo_cr7 1 asi q cuidenseeeeen !!!
 * manudo_cr7 0 BOOM (bye) !!!!!
<terinjokes> well, can't we change were the system looks for the package list?
<th0r> terinjokes: I don't even know where to find another copy of the package list
<terinjokes> th0r: i thought refreshing the packages with Settings->Software Sources would do it, but it wouldn't
<th0r> terinjokes: no, if I understand the system correctly the package list is the list of things to install...that wouldn't be 'refreshable'
<terinjokes> then why would Software Sources also get the error?
<terinjokes> and Synapics?
<popcornPanic> hi i am trying to install Xubuntu 9.04 PPC on an iMac. i have installed but computer reboots after a message that says 'invalid ROM contents'
<MaineTim> xubuntu
<terinjokes> i think i might have gotten it
<terinjokes> of course, i have to entirely rebuild the available packages
<terinjokes> ok... that didn't work
<mikechelen> is there any remote desktop server included with xubuntu?
<shamoun> hey all
<shamoun> how big is a installed xubuntu system?
<dylan_> hey. im having problems with... when i minimize things, they dont come back when i click on the task bar. they seem to be stuck down there. its not a compiz or emerald problem, i disabled both of them. but no avail. any sugestions ?
<psycho_oreos> I'm at the height of the Thunar freezing, 8.10 (ibex) I did strace and the last few lines indicated resource temporarily unavailable followed by a process 15870 detached.. I get a new thunar window but it seems to have hung.. Thunar is consuming ~50% of my cpu usage and I'm running a dual core capable machine.. the installation is 32bit mode not 64bit
<psycho_oreos> hmm guess those people I was chatting to the other day are no longer here :/ I guess I'll have to resort to pkill
<psycho_oreos> I've got strace working on the thread that's causing the issues, and I think I can probably see whats going on.. strace -p `pgrep Thunar`
<psycho_oreos> its showing permission denied and operation not supported
<droid7> how do i enable my volume buttons to work in xubunu? (works in ubuntu)
<hdsturg> is there a known issue with slow dns lookup in xubuntu?
<moodog> morning :)
<raevol> would anyone know why xubuntu is showing the contents of my home folder as icons on my desktop?
<th0r> raevol: try this...remove the icons and log off. When the logoff screen appears make sure the 'save session' box is marked. Then log back on and see if they show up again
<raevol> really? i will want to remove the saved session later so that i don't have two of everything running, is that really a solution?
<th0r> raevol: yes...it might be the solution. You can also set everything up the way you want and then save the session from Settings-Session and Startup. That is what I do
<raevol> yea, that's really not what i want to do
<th0r> raevol: ok
<raevol> i basically want to point my desktop to show the files in ~/Desktop instead of ~/
<th0r> raevol: ah...I misunderstood
<raevol> ok
<tomal> anyone help with getting desktop going tosh tecra 800 xub904
<RedSocrates> Has anybody else had an issue with GTK2 themes resetting in xfce?  Whenever I start a new X session, my GTK theme is reset to the default
<tomal> quiet place..
<RedSocrates> Oh well, guess I'll have to settle for the dirty hack I just threw together
<RedSocrates> Deleted the default theme and replaced it with a symlink to the new theme, for anyone interested
<MrNaz_cic> if i want to format an external drive (usb hdd enclosure) so that i can be read/written in linux, windows and mac, what filesystem do i use and how do i do that in xubuntu ?
<hdsturg> i want to play mp3's in Listen.  Is there a codec I can install for that, without installing the whole xubuntu-restricted package?
<R1cochet> MrNaz_cic: i believe u can use any filesystem you would like as long as all 3 O.S.'s have the drivers to read that particular filesystem.
<evocallaghan> Hi, Do you inc. a PV kernel on the ISO ?
<R1cochet> hdsturg: have u tried to play the mp3 yet? and yes u can install just individual codecs. xubuntu-restricted simply marks all the codecs for install
<R1cochet> not sure which codec u would need tho. i just unstall xubuntu-restricted
<premorphos> hey is it possible to some how create keyboard shortcuts to open programs
<R1cochet> i think so
<R1cochet> i mean all shortcuts do is run a command
<premorphos> exactly so it shuled be easy.. but how?
<R1cochet> app>settings>xfce4settings>keyboard>shortcuts tab
<premorphos> you mean setingsmaneger?
<premorphos> yea there it was...it was under the keybord icon
<blendmaster1024> my xubuntu hangs 9 seconds into the boot because a python script tries to remount the root and it successfully unmounts it but it can't mount it because the python runs sh which hen should run mount but it h can't exec mount. any idea why? i have more info if necessary
<jkl> hi, abiword hangs on startup since i removed close to 300 orphaned packages with synaptic, problem persists even after complete reinstallation, any ideas?
<SiDi> jkl, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xubuntu-desktop
<SiDi> install all the deps of xubuntu-desktop
<SiDi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/abiword and these too
<jkl> ok, ill try that, thanks
<jkl>  hi, abiword hangs on startup since i removed close to 300 orphaned packages with synaptic, problem persists even after complete reinstallation, any ideas?
<mellys> helo
<mellys> help me activate compiz pls
<knome> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mellys> it seems not working
<mellys> helo knome
<knome> hi mellys.
<mellys> helo knome
<mellys> i want to use
<mellys> 3d window on compiz
<mellys> how can i activate it?
<knome> did you read the help.ubuntu.com page?
<mellys> i cannot understand
<mellys> this is my first time to use linux
<knome> what don't you understand?
<mellys> how to make my desktop rotate like a cube
<mellys> i only have wobble effects only
<knome> ok, as you have compiz enabled, please ask in #compiz
<knome> they can help you better
<mellys> ok thanks
<mellys> knome,  where is the button1 located?
<mellys> the default to use cube is shift super and button1
<knome> i don't know. you can change the keybinding, however.
<mellys> i can change is to 1-9
<mellys> problem is where is the button they refer to?
<mellys> hehehe
<mellys> sorry its on paint fire the default is shift super and button1
<mellys> no other keys only button1 to button9
<th0r> mellys: button1 is usually the left button on the mouse
<mellys> ic
<mellys> got it
<mellys> thanks th0r
<mellys> in the cube window
<mellys> how can i activate it?
<mellys> no key to be configurre
<ricochet> hey guys i need some serious help.. i have an SD card in my Dell mini that has a bunch of my videos from a trip i am currently on in South East Asia.. well today i opened up my SD card and all of the files have a bunch of ASCII symbols and locks on the icons.. i cant do anything with it either
<ricochet> anyone there?
<jkl> hey, can anyone offer some advice,  abiword hangs on startup since i removed close to 300 orphaned packages with synaptic, problem persists even after complete reinstallation, any ideas? thanks
<mellys> helo
<mellys> why is my display back to 640x480 when i restart?
<mellys> i already configure it to 1024
<SiDi> mellys, did you activate your graphics card drivers ?
<SiDi> Apps -> System -> Hardware drivers
<yuka_> i installed xfce-4. i would like to have the app launcher, the one u hit Win key + Q and it opens textbox that let's u run an app.
<yuka_> what is the name of this app?  is there anything else xfce is missing from xubuntu?
<SiDi> its xfrun4
<SiDi> and its alt+f2 by default
<yuka_> SiDi: works!
<SiDi> :)
<yuka_> SiDi: and how do i add the 2 menu items (places and the other one)
<SiDi> did you only install xfce4 ?
<SiDi> and not xubuntu-desktop ?
<yuka_> SiDi: true
<yuka_> SiDi: no..
<SiDi> install xubuntu-desktop then :)
<yuka_> SiDi: what am I missing?
<SiDi> it'll come with all the default settings for xfce4
<yuka_> SiDi: ok
<yuka_> SiDi: should i remove xfce-4?
<SiDi> no :)
<yuka_> ok
<SiDi> its part of xubuntu-desktop
<yuka_> SiDi: 942MB.. i wonder why is it so big.
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> there might be gimp/abiword if you didnt have them installed
<SiDi> you can remove them after, at worse
<yuka_> SiDi: great. thank you
<SiDi> you're welcome
<_Pete_> yuka_: do you realize how memory is used in *nix world?
<Devilsprey99> I need a proper working iso of xubuntu 9.04
<Devilsprey99> anyone can help
<cody-somerville> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cody-somerville> !burning | Devilsprey99
<ubottu> Devilsprey99: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Devilsprey99> its not burning I need Xubuntu 9.04
<Devilsprey99> I downloaded some isos
<Devilsprey99> but all come up with errors
<Devilsprey99> any suggestions
<igna> Hi! I have a problem. I installed lxde in my xubuntu sistem and it altered some settings of the sistem (menu items, panel dissapeared).
<igna> How can I return back to the previous sistem
<knome> igna, you are probably running an lxde session. from the login screen, select xfce session.
<igna> I removed lxde with apt-get and the libs it installed with synaptic. This deleted the menus items installed by lxde, but not solved the others problems.
<igna> I did it
<knome> alt+f2 > xfce4-panel
<knome> that should bring back panels.
<igna> Ok, i'll try
<igna> Other problem is that now synaptic, and epiphany autostart when xubuntu start. What lxde could touch to do this?
<knome> igna, no idea. something has modified your xfce session.
<igna> Where are this settings? How can I reset them? Create a new user and delete mine? I try reinstal xubuntu-desktop but didn't work
<knome> igna, applications -> settings -> session and startup
<knome> igna, see the application autostart and session tabs
<igna> I looked in session tab, why thunar is twice?
<knome> i don't know.
<knome> maybe two windows?
<igna> no windows. I don't start int
<igna> it
<knome> don't know then.
<abra> who saw this? http://itmages.ru/view.php?action=view&id=4943&key=adf1de
<igna> What are the differences between session and processes in System Monitor?
<knome> igna, i'm not sure. haven't used system monitor.
<knome> abra, haven't seen it.
<abra> How can I report this bug?
<abra> I use en_US locale
<igna> Thank you
<knome> abra, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug please. thanks :)
<abra> knome, tnx to you
<knome> np
<Mood> is there a way to control the left/right position? the right side of my display is being truncated
<popcornPanic> hi just did a fresh install of xubuntu ppc on an imac and i get to GDM and i cannont login with my username and password. This is my second install both had same problem
<saketh> hello
<saketh> I have a HP officejet J6400 series printer and dont know how to use it wirelessly
<saketh> please help
<firsm> Can I make my mouse even slower than what's possible through the settings menu?
<blip-> hi, I'm trying to find out which xfce version Xubuntu 9.04 comes with.  any idea ?   thanks
<Mamaeh> blip-:  dpkg -l xfce4
<blip-> Mamaeh, huh ? what kind of reply is that, I don't have the OS or LiveCD yet, I'm trying to decide wether to spend a few hours downloading it
<blip-> (excuse my tone)
<Mamaeh> blip-: sorry, that I thought you already had it.  The version is : 4.6.0
 * Mamaeh likes it very much ;)
<blip-> Mamaeh, ah ok that's good, I was worried it would be an older version.    so actually I'm still running 8.04 ubuntu over here, have you tried running openbox inside of xfce by any chance ?
<Mamaeh> blip-: No, I haven't.
<blip-> ok thanks Mamaeh, the screenshots are hard to resist :)   downloading it now
<Mamaeh> :)
<Mamaeh> blip-: Just a hint, you can find more at :  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/JauntyJackalope/Final
<blip-> cool. thanks
<firsm> blip-: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<blip-> firsm, thanks
<david_25> hello
<david_25> can someone please help me get a bluetooth keyboard and mouse working on ps3 xubuntu
<david_25> is there any one here/
<david_25> ?
<david_25> any one at all
<david_25> [?
<knome> david_25, no, we're all dead.
<david_25> nobody's talking here
<xtmnx_> standard
<knome> from the xubuntu jaunty release announcement, part "powerpc and ps3": #
<knome> For community discussion and support please see #ubuntu-powerpc, #ubuntu-ps3, or #ubuntu-ports on FreeNode.
<david_25> ugh i just need a little help
<david_25> this problem is driving me crazy
<knome> david_25, please ask #ubuntu-ps3.
<LaCtoSE> is there a channel for sound related issues?
<knome> LaCtoSE, what kind of sound issue?
<xtmnx_> got question here as well: anyone have clue why xvidcap I grabbed from repo doesn't have audio options?
<LaCtoSE> laptop headphone sockets have stopped working.
<knome> xtmnx_, totally no idea.
<xtmnx_> I see
<knome> LaCtoSE, uhm.. have you looked at the mixer settings
<knome> xtmnx_, you might get help at #ubuntu
<xtmnx_> ok I'll try that
<LaCtoSE> knome, yes i have.
<knome> xtmnx_, i'm not sure if that is xubuntu-related issue, i mean :)
<knome> LaCtoSE, even alsamixer or aumix?
<xtmnx_> i bet it's not, yeah hehe
<LaCtoSE> alsamixer
<xtmnx_> xubuntu related issue then :p
<LaCtoSE> there's no bar where headphone is
<xtmnx_> how do I prevent firefox from jumping workspace when called from another workspace
<xtmnx_> e.g. irc
<knome> LaCtoSE, oh, do you use alsa at all or do you use pulseaudio?
<xtmnx_> there was option in xfce 4.4 to prevent it (that I found from googling) but doesn't seem to work anymore
<xtmnx_> with 4.6
<david_25> well no ones home on #ubuntu-ps3
<knome> david_25, you just have to wait. we are volunteers.
<david_25> can someone help me with bluetooth keyboard issues
<LaCtoSE> knome, i'm guessing it's using just alsa. i've not done anything adventurous with the normal install(yet).
<knome> LaCtoSE, which xubuntu version?
<LaCtoSE> knome, 9.04
<knome> xtmnx_, from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/272171: "browser.tabs.loadDivertedInBackground should be set to true"
<xtmnx_> knome: ah, thanks
<knome> xtmnx_, that should fix it.
<knome> LaCtoSE, you can try to remove the package 'pulseaudio'
<knome> LaCtoSE, that might solve your problem.
<LaCtoSE> ok
<LaCtoSE> here's a pastebin of my sound hw - http://pastebin.com/f54ada5c6
<LaCtoSE> dunno if that'll help
<knome> LaCtoSE, i personally think it's just pulseaudio messing up.
<LaCtoSE> i'll look into it. i hope it sorts out the auto-sensing on the jacks as well.
<edgar_> hi
<knome> !hi | edgar_
<ubottu> edgar_: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<edgar_> i have little problem, need some help...
<knome> !ask | edgar_
<ubottu> edgar_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edgar_> i have x and y folder and they are in the folder b. i want to delete folder b but if i do it, x and y will be lost too. there is a chance to copy x and y folders somewhere else but its taking too much time (x and y folders are big). so the question is. is there a faster way?example. there are peas in the pod (pod-folder b peas-folders x,y) how can i get rid of pod, without losing the peas. tnx for help and sry for my bad english:)
<knome> edgar_, if you *move* them, it will be faster, assuming you move them to the physically same HD
<edgar_> i tried, but it makes the same if i copy them. and even if i delete some big files, its taking a very long time. seems like xubuntu moving those files. the process seems similar if i copy music to my mp3 player. its taking time.
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> n8
<Slonkie> How come i'm not capable of burning out an .bin file with brasero?
<SiDi> what is that bin file ?
<SiDi> is it an iso9660 ?
<SiDi> cause either, just turn it into iso, or shout at the guy who gave it to you
<Slonkie> renaming it to .iso doesn't solve the problem
<Slonkie> It makes it possible to burn, but when i plug it in, it says unable to mount for stupid reasons
<th0r> Slonkie: sounds like the file is bad
<Slonkie> the file works
<Slonkie> CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<Slonkie> It says
<hdsturg> Slonkie: Did you convert it to ISO?  You could use bchunk: http://www.linuxtent.com/?p=82
<th0r> Slonkie: yup....if it is not in iso9660 format then.....the file is bad
<Slonkie> hm okay
<Slonkie> I know for a fact im able to burn it in a windows machine
<Slonkie> Guess that will be what i'm gonna have to do.
<hdsturg> Slonkie: i'm not sure, but i'd think that you'd have to actually convert the file to iso.. not just rename the extension
<Slonkie> i actually do have the .cue file for the bin file
<Slonkie> hmm i'll take a look at that link hdsturg, thanks :).
<hdsturg> Slonkie: you'd still need bchunk.  but just do: bchunk xxx.bin xxx.cue xxx.iso
<SiDi> Slonkie, it didnt say rename, i said turn into :P
<th0r> SiDi: it isn't an iso file...it is a windows proprietary format for burning cd's. He will have to convert it to get it to work in brasero
<SiDi> Slonkie, most of the burning / iso mounting proprietary apps use crappy formats, and of course these formats never end up in opensource apps. iso9660 is _the_ standard iso format and they should _not_ name iso/bin a file that is not iso9660
<Slonkie> Okay
#xubuntu 2009-05-24
<firsm> Does anyone know why OOo looks like crap on xubuntu: http://firsm.sdf-eu.org/ooo.png ?
<firsm> kind of looks like gtk1
<R1cochet> is there a gtk app similar to k9copy?
<MTec007> how would i go about doing a non persistant install? of course i want to set things up first and i need to be able to do updates and things like that regularly
<MTec007> or is there a way to make a user that will be able to surf the internet and things like that but no files will be saved to disk after logout and no settings will be saved either?
<R1cochet> any1 use dvd95 or dvdbackup?
<ValentineX> hi i want to use xubuntu coz my pc is slow ubuntu is slow on my pc
<ValentineX> DiCK454: dirty alias
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<aaqil> how to remove floppy and and and ..... trash icon from desktop?
<aaqil> how to remove Home icon from desktop?
<R1cochet> what version?
<aaqil> 9.04
<aaqil> i found now :D
<aaqil> thanks
<R1cochet> apps>settings>xfce settings>
<R1cochet> np
<R1cochet> :)
<aaqil> it is fast now my pc with xubuntu :D
<R1cochet> cool :)
<R1cochet> what were u on b4?
<aaqil> fedora ubuntu
<aaqil> and xp :D
<aaqil> xp i hate now so much
<R1cochet> what desktop environment is fedora?
<aaqil> fedora i dont know what is desktop environment
<R1cochet> kde gnome xfce enlightenment
<aaqil> gnome i selected i dont know much
<aaqil> it is so fast that i am minimizing maximizing opened applications and windows again and again :D enjoying the speed :D
<R1cochet> cool
<R1cochet> looks like fedora is gnome environment
<aaqil> yes was gnome not that other kde i think of blue themes coz friend told that kde needs more fast pc
<R1cochet> yea and its buggy
<aaqil> i have 2ghz 1gb ram
<R1cochet> xfce ownz
<aaqil> i changed language to urdu (pakistani) but i cant see the change i need to restart ?
<aaqil> R1cochet, thanks
<wizo> hey, what does /etc/apache2/sites-enabled do?
<AqA> how to view my ntfs drives of xp from xubuntu?
<knome> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<AqA> knome that was easy in ubuntu
<knome> AqA, !fuse
<knome> ehm,
<knome> !fuse | AqA
<ubottu> AqA: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<AqA> i am not understanding those all :(
<AqA> in ubuntu i just used to go to Home\ and there all my drives
<knome> AqA, if you want, you can use nautilus in xubuntu. it's more heavy than thunar, but it should work as in ubuntu.
<AqA> knome, what are those things i dont know what is nautilus and thunar :-S
<knome> AqA, file browsers
<AqA> where is thunar here
<knome> anywhere you browse files.
<AqA> in thunar i dont see my ntfs
<knome> yes, as i said, you need nautilus to get them "easily" available
<AqA> ntfs should be at left side selections like ubuntu
<AqA> how to get nautilus
<knome> you can ask JPohlmann for that feature
<knome> go to synaptic, search for nautilus and install it.
<AqA> in ubuntu 9.04 was giving that nice notifications for pidgin,,,, with black color for new messages and contacts online alerts, can i have like that in xubuntu?
<knome> we have disabled that by default and i don't know the procedure to get it back.
<JPohlmann> If you have mounted NTFS partitions, Thunar will let you browse them. Thunar has no direkt support for FUSE though. You'd have define FUSE mounts manually with an editor by editing /etc/fstab or by mounting from the command line.
<knome> AqA, may i ask you, why are you using xubuntu and not ubuntu if you want all the features ubuntu does?
<JPohlmann> AqA: I think you can. Install notify-osd and make sure you remove xfce4-notifyd before.
<AqA> xubuntu is faster ubuntu was slowest
<knome> AqA, if you install nautilus + all the stuff ubuntu has, xubuntu will become as slow.
<knome> at least almost.
<AqA>  :(
<AqA> my pc is not even that slower 1gb ram, 2ghz processor why these are slow for me
<JPohlmann> There's no way around that unfortunately.
<JPohlmann> Yeah, that doesn't sound too bad.
<AqA> JPohlmann, how to mount ntfs?
<JPohlmann> mount -t ntfs <device name> <mount point>
<JPohlmann> But that'll be read only.
<JPohlmann> I think
<AqA> what is device name and mount point
<th0r> JPohlmann: while thunar has no direct support for fuse, you can add custom actions that will appear in the right click menu for such commands
<JPohlmann> True
<AqA> knome, i have installed nautilus with some other packages, still i dont see my partitions in thunar
<JPohlmann> You'll have to use Nautilus for file browsing then.
<AqA> wao wao wao i just found network monitor option in my panel :D
<JPohlmann> I don't recommend that.
<JPohlmann> Remove nautilus and add a mount point for your NTFS partition to /etc/fstab.
<AqA> JPohlmann, how to do that explain more
<AqA> step by step
<JPohlmann> Install ntfs-3g
<AqA> ok
<JPohlmann> Done?
<AqA> terminal said No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<JPohlmann> Ok, let me take a look.
<AqA> synaptic says ntfs-3g already installed
<JPohlmann> Ah, good
<AqA> next?
<JPohlmann> What does "ls -la /dev/sd?" on the command line give you? Please paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com.
<zethero2> how do you browse networks in Xubuntu?
<AqA> ls: cannot access /dev/sd: No such file or directory
<JPohlmann> zethero2: No easy way to do it. You can mount network shares using gigolo though.
<AqA> JPohlmann, out put ls: cannot access /dev/sd: No such file or directory
<JPohlmann> AqA: "ls -la /dev/hd?" maybe?
<AqA> JPohlmann, ls: cannot access /dev/hd: No such file or directory
<zethero2> ﻿JPohlmann: you mean you cannot browse networks like in Ubuntu ?
<JPohlmann> zethero2: Not with any of the core programs of Xfce at least.
<zethero2> ok
<zethero2> what do I need to install?
<JPohlmann> I don't know
<zethero2> won't bother asking why this is not a something built into the OS ...
<zethero2> seems rather obsurd
<JPohlmann> AqA: Ok, please post the output of "ls -la /dev/" on paste.ubuntu.com and post the link here.
<th0r> zethero2: it is in the os...just not in xfce
<zethero2> ﻿th0r: aka ... not fully functional in Xubuntu
<JPohlmann> No, it's not absurd. First, it's not a feature of the OS. And second, Xfce has a very small developer team (~6 people working on the core of it).
<zethero2> ?
<JPohlmann> So we just can't implement *everything*.
<zethero2> I mean I love it .. its so fast!!!
<AqA> JPohlmann, http://paste.ubuntu.com/179446/
<th0r> JPohlmann: are you on the team...always wanted to thank one of you
<zethero2> but browsing networks is pretty common no!?
<JPohlmann> th0r: I think so, yes ;) Thanks!
<AqA> YEs xubuntu is fast :D
<th0r> zethero2: you can get better network browsing in xfce then in gnome using fusesmb, but it takes some work
<JPohlmann> zethero2: It is. But it's not exactly easy to implement, I suppose.
<zethero2> but I guess there has to be a balance between speek and features ... right ...
<zethero2> speed*
<zethero2> right
<JPohlmann> AqA: Can you paste the output of "fdisk -l /dev/sda"?
<zethero2> is this the way to go?
<zethero2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<AqA> JPohlmann, Cannot open /dev/sda
<AqA> JPohlmann, i think last time i did not shut down my xp properly
<JPohlmann> AqA: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" then.
<AqA> JPohlmann, http://paste.ubuntu.com/179449/
<zethero2> ok ... so I am guessing nautilus will not work in Xubuntu?
<th0r> zethero2: it will work, but will carry all the gnome overhead with it
<JPohlmann> zethero2: The link looks ok, you could try that ... or try pyNeighborhood
<zethero2> ﻿pyNeighborhood ... is that an app?
<zethero2> ﻿th0r: right ... thought as much
<th0r> zethero2: if you try fusesmb you should know that you will need to retrofit libsmbclient to 3.0.28a
<th0r> zethero2: I had to search a week to find that one
<JPohlmann> AqA: Now open /etc/fstab in an editor (as root).
<zethero2> ﻿th0r: ok ,,, whatever that meant .. ha ... pretty much a noob here ... only using Linux for 2 years or so
<th0r> zethero2: the new libsmbclient breaks fusesmb...so you need to download an older one and install it
<AqA> JPohlmann, give command with editor and as root user i have forgotten :-S
<JPohlmann> zethero2: Yes, pyNeighborhood is an application.
<th0r> zethero2: if you google 'fusesmb libsmbclient' it should get yo uto more info
<JPohlmann> AqA: Try "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" from the terminal.
<AqA> JPohlmann, sudo: gedit: command not found
<zethero2> ﻿th0r: ok well I think I will try that other mentioned ap then first ...
<JPohlmann> AqA: Right, haha. You're using Xubuntu after all ...
<JPohlmann> AqA: Try "sudo mousepad /etc/fstab".
<zethero2> so what makes Xubuntu so fast?
<knome> JPohlmann.
<knome> ;>
<th0r> zethero2: among other things...the lack of network browsing <smile>
<AqA> rat makes xubuntu fast light weight
<zethero2> ha
<JPohlmann> Well, basically ...
<zethero2> no fair
<AqA> JPohlmann, opened text editor
<JPohlmann> Small team, fewer applications and libraries, simple foundations (no Mono, few bindings, mainly just C code), less features.
<JPohlmann> Working on the features though ;)
<zethero2> ok
<AqA> oh i never thought C is that powerful
<zethero2> would desktop effects work?
<th0r> JPohlmann: a suggestion...keep the features optional like the custom commands in thunar
<JPohlmann> AqA: Well, on top of assembler, C is *the* foundation for most other programming languages.
<JPohlmann> th0r: That works sometimes but not always.
<JPohlmann> AqA: Try adding a line like this to your /etc/fstab:
<JPohlmann> /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs auto,defaults,user,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<th0r> JPohlmann: I know....but I stick with xfce for thunar and the custom commands...I love that idea
<th0r> JPohlmann: and I certainly don't need transparent windows...I have a hard enough time seeing the screen at my age
<AqA> th0r, what are custom commands
<JPohlmann> Where /dev/sda1 is the NTFS partition you want to mount, /media/sda1 is the mount point (you probably want to rename it to something like /media/windows). Use gid=1000 though.
<AqA> JPohlmann, which line to add?
<JPohlmann> AqA: At the end of the file.
<AqA> JPohlmann, this line? /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs auto,defaults,user,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<JPohlmann> Yeah
<JPohlmann> With the changes I suggested.
<JPohlmann> Oh, and try to add uid=1000 as well (replace 1000 of "echo $UID" gives you a different number).
<AqA>  /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs auto,defaults,user,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1,uid=1000 JPohlmann
<JPohlmann> No
<JPohlmann> /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs auto,defaults,user,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=1000,uid=1000 0 1
<AqA> added
<AqA> save document now?
<JPohlmann> Yep
<JPohlmann> Then create /media/windows ("sudo mkdir /media/windows && chown 1000.1000 /media/windows")
<AqA> JPohlmann, chown: changing ownership of `/media/windows': Operation not permitted
<JPohlmann> AqA: Right, put a sudo in front of the second command.
<JPohlmann> My bad
<AqA> JPohlmann, i did not know that i am xubuntu of ur hands :-S if u come to my office i shall serve u tea
<AqA> sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo chown 1000.1000 /media/windows
<JPohlmann> Yep
<AqA> JPohlmann, mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/windows': File exists
<JPohlmann> Right. Just run the second command then.
<AqA> which was first and second
<Slonkie> Anybody know how to turn off smileys in emesene?
<Slonkie> In settings there's only an option of choosing "Default" smiley theme. :/
<JPohlmann> AqA: sudo chown 1000.1000 /media/windows
<AqA> JPohlmann, done
<JPohlmann> AqA: Now try to mount the partition with "sudo mount /media/windows".
<JPohlmann> You only have to do that manually now because I don't want to make you restart your machine. After that it should be mounted automatically.
<JPohlmann> If it works now, that is.
<AqA> JPohlmann, [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<JPohlmann> AqA: Add an empty line at the end of /etc/fstab then ;)
<JPohlmann> Try to browse /media/windows with Thunar now.
<AqA> JPohlmann, there is only my C xp partition
<JPohlmann> AqA: But it's there, cool!
<JPohlmann> You'll have to do the same for the other partitions (/dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6).
<AqA> JPohlmann, there are others all :D
<AqA> JPohlmann, they are already there all :D
<AqA> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<JPohlmann> If you need these two:
<JPohlmann> /dev/sda5            1218        2434     9775521    7  HPFS/NTFS
<JPohlmann> /dev/sda6            3652        4868     9775521    7  HPFS/NTFS
<JPohlmann> Just do the same thing again as you did for /dev/sda1. You only have to change /media/windows to something else for them, so e.g. use /media/windows-d for /dev/sda5 if that points to D:\\.
<JPohlmann> Something like that. It's up to you.
<AqA> JPohlmann, why sda5 and sda6 my all partitons are already shown
<JPohlmann> That's weird.
<JPohlmann> But if they are ... fine.
<AqA> JPohlmann, even there are /media/windows and it is with other  name "Disk" is too already present
<JPohlmann> Hmm. Maybe even C:\\ was there already before we did that fstab thing ;)
<JPohlmann> Let me know if you have any problems with that. I'll have to prepare for Barcelona now.
<AqA> JPohlmann, they are fine
<AqA> JPohlmann, what line i have to insert at the end of sudo mkdir /medi
<AqA> sudo gedit /etc/fstab **
<JPohlmann> ?
<AqA> JPohlmann, JPohlmann> AqA: Add an empty line at the end of /etc/fstab then ;)
<AqA> th0r, welcome back
<AqA> JPohlmann, thanks so much for the time and help :) see u later, thanks all
<cemunal> my screen has been slided to right ( left side is black about one inch ) How can i rotate it with writing xorg.conf?
<zethero2> ﻿pyNeighborhood is not mounting any of the shared folders on the network
 * JPohlmann is off, traveling to UDS
<zethero2> how do I get ﻿pyNeighborhood to mount shared folders?
<abra> how can I check what process is using my swap?
<titan_ark_> I am having trouble with 2 partitions on my external hdd, could someone help me out please
<_Pete_> what's the exact problem with partitions?
<titan_ark_> I have a 250 gig hdd in 5 partitions of 50 gigs each
<titan_ark_> all ntfs
<titan_ark_> they were working fine untill when i was burning some data out of them i got some delayed write error (in win xp) and after that they are empty
<titan_ark_> empty in the sense that i cant see the data but free space is what it was before (i.e. ~2-3 gb in those 2 partitions)
<_Pete_> dunno
<_Pete_> maybe best shot is to try some windows recovery tool
<titan_ark_> in xp only 1 drive was empty but in linux 2 drives are!
<titan_ark_> hmmm
<titan_ark_> and everything was just fine until i burnt data out of it :(
<titan_ark_> i was hoping linux would have some reliable tool/ method to handle such screw ups
<titan_ark_> no one has a solution?
<titan_ark_> :(
<zethero2> there must be a way to add smb privileges to the user right?
<AqA> I am setting my screen resolution but every time i restart my xubuntu my screen resolution settings are not saved
<AqA> سلام
<AqA> good
<Slonkie> Is it possible to create a shortcut like "Filesystem" on my desktop just for another harddrive?
<mikechelen> Slonkie, sure, just link to the mount point
<Slonkie> Would you mind explaining that more detailed?
<th0r> Slonkie: is the other hd mounted now? maybe /media/?
<mikechelen> Slonkie, yeah actually add "thunar" first
<Slonkie> ah i realised.. damn things are so easy
<Slonkie> Thanks both of ya :)
<mikechelen> hehe good to hear :)
<th0r> Slonkie: we could make them harder if you like
<Slonkie> No reason to ;)
<Slonkie> Well another question then.. Is it possible to add this link to sidepane right beneath the Filesystem link?
<Slonkie> link/shortcut
<Slonkie> I made a launcher on the desktop.
<AqA> why it is happening with me :(( always i have to set screen resolution and always my panel things change their positions
<th0r> Slonkie: again easy...right click the folder in thunar and send it to the side pane
<th0r> Slonkie: and if I remember right you can order the links in the sidepane by dragging them around the sidepane
<Slonkie> Well if i send the folder to sidepane the logo isen't what i want it to be
<Slonkie> i wanna send the launcher to the sidepane, which isen't possible
<th0r> Slonkie: you're right. When I created a launcher with a custom command line I found I had to actually create a bash script with the commandline and link to that
<th0r> Slonkie: but I thought you were linking to a hard drive
 * Slonkie wouldn't know how to do a bash script and link to that
<Slonkie> I am, th0r.
<th0r> Slonkie: where is the hard drive mount point?
<Slonkie> It's /media/storage/
<th0r> Slonkie: if you right click on /media/storage you should be able to add 'storage' to the sidepane
<Slonkie> yes
<Slonkie> as i said that doesn't have the "harddrive" icon that i want it to have.
<th0r> Slonkie: ah....I see. I don't know of a way to change the icon
<Slonkie> Okay :)
<th0r> Slonkie: however...sounds like an interesting item....(going to google)
<Slonkie> :)
<th0r> Slonkie: those links are stored in ~/.gtk-bookmarks but there is no icon info there
<qwerkus> Hello all: I very new to scripting, and would like to know if it is possible to automate online tasks (like logging everyday into the same html/js site, updating some stuff and logging out again) via a script ? Which language would you recommand ) Perl ? Thanks for your help.
<th0r> qwerkus: it is possible to automate daily tasks, but, for instance, once you open the firefox browser there is no way to automate what IT does
<th0r> qwerkus: you might be able to use wget to download items from the web automatically...it is a command line program
<th0r> qwerkus: and as far as a language you should investigate using shell scripting. There are several good tutorials on the linux documentation project (tldp.org)
<qwerkus> know about wget, but it cannot INTERACT with web contents
<th0r> qwerkus: right...I don't know of any way to automate the interaction.
<qwerkus> no problem: thanks for your help
<zethero2> its becoming increasingly frustrating to get DVD playback to work in *buntu
<th0r> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zethero2> I install the libdvdcss packages and install them etc ... and still nothing
<qwerkus>  zethero2: only one answer: MPLAYER
<th0r> zethero2: or vlc
<zethero2> I have been getting DVD playback going in Ubuntu for about 2 years but its never goes like they say it should
<qwerkus> "they" ? Who's "they" ?
<zethero2> look at what this guy says .. http://linuxmoderate.wordpress.com/2008/08/01/a-quick-look-at-xubuntu-xtreme/
<zethero2> DVD playback worked, but not quite perfectly. Inserting a commercial DVD brought up Totem Movie Player, which couldn’t play it. VLC, however, which is one of the extras you get with Xubuntu Xtreme, played the DVD just fine
<th0r> zethero2: I just finished a fresh install of jaunty and it went out of the box, although Totem never worked for me...I always immediately install both mplayer and vlc
<zethero2> well I always also install VLC
<zethero2> but that does not do the trick ..
<qwerkus> Totem is calibrated to work only with opensource codecs
<zethero2> mind you I am using Hardy here
<zethero2> but still
<zethero2> I gave up on Totaem long ago
<qwerkus> that's why it doesn t wok out-of-the box in most of time
<mikechelen> to play dvds with totem or mplayer requires codecs although vlc does not
<qwerkus> one you manually configure it, it works well...
<qwerkus> yes, but i found out vlc to be far less flexible than mplayer
<qwerkus> of course, it can be tricky to learn all the command-line options...
<qwerkus> For an example: try mkv with vlc, you might be surprised !
<mikechelen> mkv plays in vlc, performance depends on system though
<zethero2> ﻿mikechelen: vlc never works for me unless I install some other packages ....
<zethero2> anyhow my problem is just that I want to play a commercial DVD here and cannot .. dunno what I am missing... again
<mikechelen> zethero2, for what kind of files? it usually seems to work for me
<mikechelen> to install codecs quickly use the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<th0r> zethero2: can you play ANY commercial dvds?
<mikechelen> or xubuntu- i guess
<zethero2> ﻿mikechelen: what do you mean by what kind of files?... its a commercial dvd ... so its .vob and .ifo etc etc
<zethero2> ﻿th0r: nothing...
<zethero2> ok I'll install restricted-extras
<mikechelen> zethero2, ah ok, that probably does required restricted components
<th0r> agreed
<mikechelen> even vlc will not play it?
<th0r> mikechelen: nope
<th0r> mikechelen: need libdvdcss2
<zethero2> I installed that already
<zethero2> and another one
<zethero2> libdvdread3 I think
<mikechelen> th0r, ah okay, well once thats added then all the players should work
<zethero2> nope
<qwerkus> zethero2: you sure the dvd is calibrated to your geographic zone ?
<zethero2> installed and still no playback
<th0r> mikechelen: won't promise anything about totem <smile>
<zethero2> ﻿qwerkus: please rephrase that question -- ha
<th0r> zethero2: run vlc or mplayer from a terminal and then open the file, see what error you get
<zethero2> http://pastebin.com/m1cf6215a
<zethero2> here you are
<qwerkus> zethero2: http://www.infrench.com/Merchant2/dvd_zones.htm
<qwerkus> If you try to play a dvd from another zone, it just won't work ...
<zethero2> oh your talking about regions
<zethero2> as in DVD Regions
<zethero2> yes ... I am all ok with that ...
<qwerkus> Where are you from ? Your pastebin error shows: "DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00f70000. Regions: 4"
<qwerkus> Australia - NewZealand ...
<zethero2> yes ... region 4 ... Australia
<zethero2> and my drive is set to region 4
<qwerkus> ok
<th0r> zethero2: jeez...don
<th0r> zethero2: let me try that again....don't recognize that error at all, not sure what is happening. It looks like everything is going well, then crash
<zethero2> I have had this in Ubuntu as well ... everything is there supposedly but its just not happening
<th0r> zethero2: do you have libdvdnav installed?
<zethero2> never checked ...
<th0r> zethero2: it is libdvdnav4 in jaunty
<th0r> zethero2: while yu are there check libdvdread4 also
<zethero2> still downloading restricted-extras ...
<zethero2> slow downloads for some reason
<th0r> zethero2: the data has to get all the way across the pacific!
<zethero2> but I mean I have never needed it before ...
<zethero2> well usually I get about 150 kb/s ... now its 50 - 60 kb/s
<zethero2> gonna have to wait for this to finish before doing anything else ... tsktsk
<subtwo> zethero2: any local mirrors?
<zethero2> yes
<zethero2> using the one here
<zethero2> in Australia
<zethero2> anyhow ... I asked before about desktop effects and don't remember what the answer was .. or if there was one
<aaqil> too bad i was very happy that xubuntu is compatible with my system but now its screen resolution problem is giving me headache :(
<aaqil> xubuntu is only linux fast with my pc all others are slow
<th0r> zethero2: from the printout you have libdvdnav 0.1.10 and jaunty is 4.1.3...could you have a very old version of that?
<zethero2> uh ...
<aaqil> like ubuntu there was launchpad for bug reports etc , is there anything to report bugs for xubuntu?
<zethero2> whichever comes with Hardy
<zethero2> I guess its just the Hardy version of libdvdnav ...
<zethero2> thing is that I am running Ubuntu hardy on another laptop here and it plays DVD's just fine
<zethero2> Ubuntu Hardy that is
<th0r> zethero2: I just ran vlc from the terminal and started a dvd....got this...libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.3
<zethero2> ok
<zethero2> and the version on my other laptop in Ubuntu Hardy is
<subtwo> zethero2: Have you tried medibuntu repository? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<aaqil>  When xubuntu will fully upgrade to 9.04? still most of the things are of 8.10
<zethero2> libdvdnav4 version 0.1.10-0.2
<th0r> zethero2: did you by chance install that from source? Your printout says ....libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.10 from http://dvd.sf.net
<zethero2> ﻿subtwo: I have before ... on other machines and had the same issues ... sometimes it works sometimes it does not ... but really it should not be needed
<th0r> zethero2: where does dvd.sf.net come in? (maybe a hardy thing I don't know about
<subtwo> zothero2: ok, just checking...
<zethero2> ﻿th0r: that is the version on the Ubuntu machine ... not the Xubuntu one ... and no not installed from source
<zethero2> ﻿th0r: I really dunno
<th0r> zethero2: ok...I am running xfce on an ubuntu install aslo. Just really surprised at the version difference
<th0r> zethero2: s/aslo/also
<zethero2> ﻿th0r: I'll see in a minute if I can upgrade libdvdnav
<zethero2> just got to let this thing finish installing
<th0r> zethero2: check for liba52....when your vlc crashes mine says this....[00000424] a52 decoder: A/52 channels:6 samplerate:48000 bitrate:448000
<zethero2> msttcorefonts installing
<zethero2> almost there
<zethero2> ;-)
<zethero2> ﻿msttcorefonts still installing ...
<zethero2> :-/
<th0r> zethero2: you should at least upgrade to a 386 <smile>
<zethero2> ha
<zethero2> thanks man
<zethero2> ok
<zethero2> done
<zethero2> using the same libdvdnav4 version as my other Ubuntu machine
<zethero2> so that should be fine
<zethero2> now ...
<th0r> zethero2: ok...check for liba52
<zethero2> yep
<zethero2> its installed
<zethero2> no upgrade available
<zethero2> so thats cool too
<zethero2> ahhh
<zethero2> its working
<zethero2> !!!!
<zethero2> so it was the restricted-extras package this time
<zethero2> thanks for the help
<zethero2> will compiz work in Xubuntu?
<Slonkie> Yes
<zethero2> so desktop effects and all as well?
<Slonkie> Worked when i tried, yes.
<zethero2> cool
<zethero2> could you tell me where to enable Desktop Effects?
<Slonkie> install the compiz settings manager
<lsbrum> Bom dia.
<lsbrum> Hi..
<SiDi> hi
<lsbrum> How i customize Xfce main menu?
<lsbrum> There is a mouse in bottom left, hehe
<lsbrum> This menus is very large, with many itens, more than in Gnome.
<lsbrum> Sorry for bad English, i am from Brasil.
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> You'll have to edit the .desktop files manually. There is no menu editor in Xubuntu 9.04 :(
<SiDi> http://wiki.xfce.org/pt-br/howto/customize-menu lsbrum ;)
<lsbrum> Hummm...
<lsbrum> I changed this file, but not happens..
<lsbrum> heheh
<lsbrum> /usr/share/applications/*.desktop and ~/.config/share/applications/*.desktop
<lsbrum> Who is the right?
<lsbrum> SiDi: Delete a *.desktop is not a trouble?
<lsbrum> hehe
<SiDi> Copy them in .config/share/applications/
<SiDi> and then open them with the text editor
<SiDi> and at the end, add "NoDisplay=True"
<SiDi> and they will disappear from the menu ;)
<lsbrum> wow!!!
<lsbrum> SiDi: Thanks a lot man!
<lsbrum> :D
<lsbrum> This works for me!!
<SiDi> you're welcome
<lsbrum> :]
<SiDi> ;)
<lsbrum> im going away for a while!
<lsbrum> Thanks again!
<SiDi> no prob
<SiDi> see you
<saketh> hi
<knome> !hi | saketh
<ubottu> saketh: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<saketh> how would i go about installing a HP officejet J6480 printer as a network printer through a windows XP comp
<saketh> while accessing on xubuntu
<saketh> ?
<saketh> i cant seem to connect to it
<saketh> hello?
<_Pete_> lo
<_Pete_> it's sunday and this is not 99$/minute helpline
<_Pete_> dont except miracles :)
<saketh> srry
<saketh> i just set up the comp on xp
<saketh> i just wanna configure on xubuntu
<saketh> i mean connect
<saketh> sri
<_Pete_> I dont know nothing about the issue, hopefullu someone other does
<saketh> ok
<saketh> thanx
<_Pete_> meanwhile best shot is to google
<saketh> i did
<saketh> no help at all
<knome> saketh, did you search the ubuntu forums?
<knome> saketh, the problem might be that your printer is just simply not compatible with linux.
<saketh> yes i did
<saketh> i couldn find any solutions
<saketh> i just wanna send print jobs to my xp comp
<saketh> which can sent them to the printer
<saketh> ...
<knome> right.
<knome> i think you still need the drivers.
<knome> saketh, a relatively good solution would be to print to pdf and print them from windows.
<knome> if you don't mind doing that.
<saketh> yea i guess
<saketh> or is there any way that i can acess at least the windows 'shared files' folder from xubuntu?
<saketh> howw ould i go about installing the drivers?
<bytejumper> Hi All, How I Can have more resolutions listed in the monitor preferences dialog in XFCE4 ?
<vidd> bytejumper, those are usually the resolutions detected by x server....
<vidd> have you run xrandr to see what resolutions that list is missing?
<bytejumper> vidd sure, But I have a 32" flatscreen which is not detected the correct resolutions
<vidd> does xrandr list those "missing" resolutions?
<bytejumper> I know the monitor should send his resolutions trough the I2C bus, but he does'nt sent it or I don't know...
<vidd> ill ask again...
<vidd> did you open terminal, and type "xrandr ?
<bytejumper> I'm currently not on this screen, but I will try
<bytejumper> What should I do if xrandr doesn't show the resolutions ?
<vidd> we need the answer to that question (does xrandr see the missing resolutions) before we can get your desired solution
<vidd> if xrandr does NOT show the desired resolutions, then the issue is outside my knowledge and expereance to assist
<vidd> (but it is usually an issue of the proper proprietary driver needing to be installed)
<FreeFull> How do I stop xfdesktop from autostarting? There was a checkbox in 8.10 but it's no longer there in 9.04
<vidd> FreeFull, are you looking to get a CLI-only option?
<bytejumper> thanks
<FreeFull> I just want to run a screensaver with -root option instead of xfdesktop
<vidd> screensaver with -root option?
 * vidd is not quite sure what you mean by that
<vidd> what does that do?
<vidd> wb dahaic
<dahaic> thanks :) i should probably look on the issue with VPN - I dont want to have all traffic routed through it :/
<vidd> dahaic, what ya trying to do?
<dahaic> well, right now, I need to do something in licensed software for my studies, so I have to connect to university VPN to be able to connect via remote desktop to our terminal server
<vidd> heh...thats insane!
<dahaic> but as soon as I connect to VPN, all connections start to route through it, so it disconnects me :)
<vidd> dahaic, so why not set up a VM
<dahaic> security issue I suppose :)
<dahaic> VM to run the soft on it, or what do you mean?
<vidd> have the vm connect to the vpn
<dahaic> ah
<vidd> so that way all the traffic from the vm
<vidd> and not the rest
<vidd> =]
<dahaic> heh :D
<dahaic> and that wouldnt be insane? :D
<vidd> where there is a will, tux has a way =]
<vidd> well...yeah...graphically connecting to a cli machine is ludicrus
<vidd> but ya got to do what ya got to do
<dahaic> or maybe I will try to find routing table or how it is called and force to NOT connect to vpn unless it is rdesktop :P
<dahaic> if possible of course :)
<subtwo> dahaic: how do you connect to vpn? networkmanager?
<vidd> anything is possible =]
<dahaic> subtwo: yeah
<subtwo> dahaic: what vpn? pptp? openvpn?
<dahaic> pptp
<subtwo> In ubuntu hardy I've a successful setup with VPN to remote network but only route traffic targeted to that specific network over VPN
<dahaic> yea, i see some checkbox like that
<subtwo> There is options in network-manager to enter routing rules
<dahaic> use this connection onliy for resources on its network?
<subtwo> As I said, I was running hardy and I know that network-manager has changed it's interface a bit since then so you have to try it out
<subtwo> but, yes it sounds like it
<dahaic> ok, lets try it :)
<subtwo> You can easily check your routing table from the command line with: route
<Marcurus> hmm, still the same :)
<Marcurus> at least for the irc
<subtwo> Also it is important that your local sub-network is different from the remote network (e.g. don't use 192.168.0.* for both networks)
<subtwo> otherwise you can't distinguish packets to route via the VPN
<Marcurus> well, I think I have public IP with VPN, it shouldnt interfere
<gamepockets> vidd: are you busy??
<Marcurus> well, thanks for the tips guys, I will try to fiddle with the routing table later, right now I am pressed hard by deadline :D
<subtwo> Marcurus: good luck to you then! :-)
<gamepockets> can anyone help me set up a wired network?
<Marcurus> thanks :)
<subtwo> gamepockets: (don't ask to ask!) what is the problem?
<gamepockets> i have a win laptop and a mac (xubuntu) want to transfer files over a wired network.
<subtwo> Routers? DHCP?
<gamepockets> dlink router
<subtwo> Both machines are connected to the network? Do you know the IP of each computer?
<gamepockets> yes, ithink
<gamepockets> been using gftp but the win pc rejects connection
<subtwo> What ftpserver do you use? Have you modified the firewall in windows to accept ftp connections?
<vidd> hello gamepockets
<subtwo> Another maybe easier way is to create a network samba share on the windows machine and connect to it with smbfs or smbclient or something from xubuntu
<vidd> gamepockets, which machine has the ftp server?
<gamepockets> vidd! you crafty b#st*rd... the mac (xu)
<vidd> gamepockets, if the linux box has the server, then the ftp client needs to be on the win machine
<gamepockets> wait a sec, i can transfer to my xbox with the linbox though...
 * vidd recommends filezilla (filezilla-project.org) for ftp client on windows
 * knome recommends linux
<Marcurus> subtwo: btw, that option worked... except that right now I dont know how to say "use the VPN" so I am deselecting it again for now :D
<knome> ;>
<vidd> gamepockets, does the xbox have an ftp server on it?
<gamepockets> filezilla won't load on the win (2000 pro)
<gamepockets> it may, wait it has to.... i never installed a server on the lin
<vidd> gamepockets, really? i never had any issue
<Marcurus> ahah, I am marucurs.. am so stupid :/ :D
<gamepockets> fresh install... won;t load
<subtwo> Marcurus: if the routing table is correctly setup you should be able to access the remote network by just accessing the remote ip
<vidd> gamepockets, then you will want to install an FTP server on a machine (i recommend doing so on the linux box)
<subtwo> Marcurus: you may also want to tunnel DNS requests over the VPN to be able to use remote hostnames instead of IP-numbers
<gamepockets> ok, the research into that seems a bit over my head.
<vidd> then in M$, open windows explorer, and type address ftp://ip.of.linux.box
<vidd> gamepockets, to get the ftp server on linux: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<gamepockets> but don't i need to set the M$ firewall for ftp?
<vidd> gamepockets, nope
<gamepockets> huh...
<vidd> by default, win2k doesnt come with a built in firewall
<subtwo> gamepockets: that is assuming you would run the ftp server on windows
<gamepockets> ah..
<gamepockets> with proftp do i want to use standalone?
 * vidd doesnt even like to run windows on M$ machines!
<vidd> gamepockets, stand alone
<gamepockets> excellent...
<gamepockets> (insert diabolical laughter)
<vidd> oh...and gamepockets , please dont PM without asking first...its considered rude ;)
<gamepockets> aw sorry about that.
<vidd> np
<gamepockets> so how do i use this proftp?
<vidd> what do you mean?
<gamepockets> i don't see it. no gui?
<subtwo> gamepockets: you have to configure it. look in /etc directory for proftpd configuration files
<vidd> on your linux machine, you make sure the files you want to be able to transfer are in the /home directory
<vidd> gamepockets, you dont need a gui
<gamepockets> so it just "is"
<vidd> the gui is the ftp CLIENT
<gamepockets> oooooh!
<gamepockets> (lightbulb)
<vidd> just like apache is the web server....but you see web pages in the web client program (browser)
<gamepockets> right..
<gamepockets> ok, think i got it.
<gamepockets> once more, your my digital saviour...
<vidd> older versions of M$ had ftp built into the OS
<vidd> so if you open IE or WE and browse to ftp://[address] you can drag-and-drop like you can inside windows
<gamepockets> nice! just make sure files to share are in home dir.
<vidd> yes...the username and passwd are the same as your username and passwd in linux
<gamepockets> you're the man vidd, njoy the holiday...
<vidd> btw...there are some more advanced settings for proftp if you are interested =]
<gamepockets> advanced??
<vidd> yes
<vidd> you can set up ldap support....
<gamepockets> ?
<vidd> multiple users having multiple access ponts....
<gamepockets> better stick with just the one
<vidd> yeah =]
<vidd> check out proftp's home page some time
<gamepockets> definately
<vidd> you might also want to check out the free on-line linux course
<vidd> http://www.linux.org/lessons/
<vidd> wb Marcurus
<gamepockets> yeah i was lookin at that, my old arch nemesis actually founded one of the ubuntu indiana teams...
<Marcurus> :) thanks
<gamepockets> anyway, thanks vidd!
<vidd> wb GaeliX
<bytejumper> Hi All, I have trouble with apt-get, I have installed 'apt-get install doxbox', but when I run it, I get a message about missing the file libpulse-simple.so.0, which should be in the libpulse0 package, the libpulse0 package is installed, but the file is not available in the system
<bytejumper> what should I do ? Sorry for the typo, dosbox, not doxbox
<vidd> so you installed dosbox
<bytejumper> yes, I have
<vidd> then you ran dosbox and are getting this error?
<bytejumper> yes, I'm running dosbox from a terminal
<bytejumper> the file should be /usr/lib/libpulse-simple.so.0
<bytejumper> but the file doesn't exists
<vidd> have you done a search of your system to make sure you have "missing" file?
<bytejumper> yeah, find / -name "lib...." -print doesn't give any results
<vidd> ok....one sec
<bytejumper> ok
<vidd> bytejumper, what version of libpulse-simple do you have?
<vidd> if you cant tell...then do this:
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove --purge libpulse0 && sudo apt-get install libpulse0
<vidd> now...you will also want to view what that takes out but does not put back
<vidd> there is a "reinstall" command but i dont know what it is off the top of my head
<vidd> something like "sudo dpkg-reconfigure {app} "
<vidd> anoher thing you can do is download the .deb for libpulse and dpkg -i it
<bytejumper> when I remove the libpulse0 package, many other packages will be removed
<bytejumper> I find it very strange because this is a fresh (today) install
<vidd> bytejumper, but i think you will find that your version of libpulse is 0.7.1
<FreeFull_> I never used pulseaudio, always used alsa
<vidd> bytejumper, yes? no?
<bytejumper> one moment, the system uninstall packages
<bytejumper> libpulse0 (1:0.9.14-0ubuntu20)
<vidd> so you are not looking in the /etc file to see which version of the .so file you have?
<bytejumper> no
<vidd> did you already uninstall?
<bytejumper> Yes
<bytejumper> dosbox now works
<bytejumper> but what is the reason for this problem ?
<vidd> (oh im so shocked)
<bytejumper> can You explain please ?
<vidd> yeah... libpulse sucks
<vidd> =]
<bytejumper> I'm new to the apt-get thing, I'm a old Slackware and ArchLinux user
<FreeFull_> Someone didn't create the packages properly, that's the problem
<bytejumper> hmmm, very odd, I have installed from the repo again
<vidd> bytejumper, dosbox doesnt NEED libpulse to run....
<bytejumper> why for the first time it hasn't worked and for the second it worked ?
<bytejumper> I know libpulse doesn't need libpulse :)
<vidd> but since libpulse is there (and broken() it caused issues
<bytejumper> ok
<bytejumper> So, a broken package causes apt-get to get dummy ?
<vidd> no...
<vidd> your apt-get is fine
<vidd> but a broken file can mess up other apps that use it
<bytejumper> ok, but dosbox doesn't use libpulse
<vidd> that isnt what i said....
<bytejumper> yes
<bytejumper> so I don't understand where the problem lies
<bytejumper> but I don't will waste Your time anymore
<vidd> dosbox doesnt NEED it...but if its there, dosbox will use it
<bytejumper> thank You for You help
<vidd> does that help any?
<bytejumper> yes :)
<vidd> and you are NOT wasting my time....
<vidd> you have the potential to be one of the helpers here...because you want to understand...not just get the stuff to work =]
<bytejumper> I thought apt-get manager is a more robust system against buggy packages
<bytejumper> I have installed apt-file
<bytejumper> and searched for the path for the missing library
<vidd> no...unfortunantly...buggy packages are buggy packages
<bytejumper> and I was very confused the missing file was not there
<vidd> they will get installed just as well as decent packages
<vidd> well....here is the thing.....
<vidd> that file is a symbolic link to the actual libpulse.so
<vidd> in my case libpulse-simple.0.0.2
<artistxe> would anyone know of a mirror for distros . I am looking for Puppy Tmxxine 3.01 Prism
<vidd> artistxe, ???
<vidd> have you looked on puppy'ssite?
<artistxe> yes.
<vidd> what exactly is it that your looking for?
<artistxe> keeps linking me to tmxxine site which has been down for awhile ( at least for downloads)
<vidd> so your looking for puppy linux?
<artistxe> the puplet Tmxxine Prism 3.01 iso
<vinnl> What is the reason you're asking in #xubuntu and not in, say, #puppy?
<vidd> vinnl, probly cuzz we answer? =]
<vinnl> Haha :P
<artistxe> true that ;)
<artistxe> in all honesty , I respect the ppl in this room much more.
<vidd> artistxe, so you want a puplet skin for your puppy install?
<artistxe> no.
<artistxe> is a remastered version of Puppy . Includes Python , Blender , Gimp , Inkscape.
<vidd> so you want a puplet FVI
<vinnl> artistxe, you might see if there's a torrent at http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrents
<artistxe> vinn1 . good idea . thank you.
<artistxe> :(    nope
<mib_rh2ecm8t> I know the xubuntu install size is around 1.5GB, can I install it to a 4GB pen drive - I am not looking for a live USB, I'd like a full install please.
<vinnl> artistxe, the tmxxine website links to another site that I don't suppose is down
<mib_rh2ecm8t> Can anyone help me with this?
<vinnl> See the Google cache: http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:pgDJkI_rp0QJ:tmxxine.com/Wikka/wikka.php%3Fwakka%3DLinuxTmxxinePrism217+Puppy+Tmxxine+3.01+Prism+mirror&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=googlet
<vinnl> mib_rh2ecm8t, why do you want a full install?
<mib_rh2ecm8t> vinnl: they just work better - I've tried a persistent install and it isn't working.
<vinnl> What method did you use?
<artistxe> vinn . vs number . very important
<vinnl> Ah, sorry
<mib_rh2ecm8t> vinnl: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-xubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/#more-1564
<vinnl> mib_rh2ecm8t, you might try using the application included with the Xubuntu LiveCD to do it from there. Wait, I'll link you to a blog post of mine...
<mib_rh2ecm8t> vinnl: I had a crunchbang install in this way and it worked pretty good - but there always seems to be driver issues, for example my Broadcom STA driver doesn't work so I have to stay wired for internet
<vinnl> mib_rh2ecm8t, here: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<artistxe> and the pages lead me to the same dead links
<vinnl> Hmm :S
<mib_rh2ecm8t> vinnl: I'll take a look
<mib_rh2ecm8t> vinnl: If I try it this way, will all my hardware drivers "stick"? So I can connect to wireless networks?
<vinnl> mib_rh2ecm8t, I believe the drivers are supposed to be included. Do you install them afterwards?
<mib_rh2ecm8t> vinnl: Yeah, I usually have to enable them, but when I have used the ubuntu create-usb feature - it won't locate the drivers until I have installed the distro, it was the same in CrunchBang.
<mib_rh2ecm8t> vinnl: Is it not possible just to install it, like on a hard drive?
<vinnl> Ah
<vinnl> Well, I suppose it is possible, but not really recommended for the drive
<mib_rh2ecm8t> Why not?
<mib_rh2ecm8t> too many read/write cycles?
<vinnl> Yeah
<vinnl> Then again, I've written to mine so often and it still works :)
<mib_rh2ecm8t> thought so =(
<vinnl> And it leaves less space, I think you'll fill up 4 GB quite quickly
<mib_rh2ecm8t> Oh well, I do have a wireless adapter that's pretty small and works in ubuntu+derivatives
<mib_rh2ecm8t> I could just try that, with CrunchBang.
<mib_rh2ecm8t> I'll try your method; thanks =)
<owen1> what audio should i choose? intel (alsa mixer) or realtek (OSS Mixer)
<vidd> owen1, i personally recommend the alsa
<owen1> ok
<vidd> owen1, but your going to want to use whatever works best for you
<vidd> =]
<owen1> can i remove xubuntu-desktop but keeping xfce?
<owen1> (with a single aptitude command)
<ochosi> owen1, xubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package
<ochosi> owen1, meaning: yes, you can remove it without removing xfce
<owen1> ochosi: ok. what do i have in xubuntu-desktop that is missing from xfce?
<ochosi> owen1, the only problems that might occur are related to your next upgrade of xubuntu to karmic
<owen1> ochosi: what can happpend?
<ochosi> owen1, dependency problems. you can easily work around that by installing the xubuntu-desktop package again before upgrading
<vinnl> owen1, why do you want to remove xubuntu-desktop?
<owen1> ochosi: i though of creating cleaner desktop.
<owen1> ochosi: but u'r right. i'll keep it.
<ochosi> owen1, the xubuntu-desktop package is a list of the standard set of apps from xubuntu including other stuff
<ochosi> owen1, removing it won't make your desktop "cleaner" or "slimmer", unless you decide to remove the packages the meta-package refers to
<owen1> ochosi: got it. thanks
<ochosi> owen1, if you want to see the list of dependencies of xubuntu-desktop (or any package for that matter), go to synaptic, rightclick the package > properties > dependencies
<vinnl> Randomly uninstalling stuff won't make your desktop lighter
<vinnl> There are much better ways to make it lighter
<owen1> vinnl: yeah, ochosi convinced me not to do it.
<vinnl> I'd guide you through making it lighter, but I really need to get to bed now, sorry :)
<owen1> vinnl: no worries. thanks
<vinnl> :)
<vinnl> Bye
<lesshaste> how do I take a screenshot in xubuntu?
<owen1> u can use scrot
<lesshaste> gimp seems to be missing file->acquire and alt prtsc does nothing
<lesshaste> how can I get gimp to work?
<owen1> just run it from terminal
<lesshaste> is it a plugin?
<lesshaste> I mean is there a screenshot plugin I need?
<owen1> lesshaste: no. package
<lesshaste> owen1, what is it?
<owen1> lesshaste: sudo aptitude install scrot
<lesshaste> I meant for gimp
<lesshaste> but thanks
<owen1> lesshaste: ahh.don't know
<ochosi> lesshaste, what version of the gimp are you using?
<lesshaste> 2.6.1
<ochosi> lesshaste, and btw: there is no extra plugin. the screenshot function is included
<lesshaste> there is no acquire menu under File
<ochosi> lesshaste, should be in file > create > screenshot, no?
<lesshaste> thanks!
<lesshaste> I hate it when things move :)
<ochosi> well, i guess they tried to make the menu easier
<owen1> when running totem i get: Gtk-Message: failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module". any clue?
<ochosi> owen1, does totem work though?
<owen1> no. crashes.
<ochosi> owen1, hmm. not really a clue, at first thought it might be related to your gtk-theme, but now i'm not so sure about that anymore
<owen1> i'll google for it. thank
<owen1> i want to remove some entries from the xfce menu but the 'xfce menu' option (it's the first item) is disabled. any ideas?
<th0r> owen1: there is not a good menu editor for xfce, but you can change it by editing the .desktop files in /usr/share/...just a sec
<owen1> th0r: i used to tweak the menu by choosing the first option on the menu. from some reason it's disabled now.
<th0r> owen1: jeez...getting old...have to look things up. /usr/share/applications. If you want to hide an entry just add the line 'NoDisplay=true' to the end of the file. If you want to add an entry just copy one of the existing ones and edit it
<owen1> th0r: great. i'll try it.
<owen1> what .desktop do i need to edit? i want to tweak the menu.
<th0r> owen1: the menu is created on the fly from the .desktop files. What do you want to do?
<owen1> th0r: remove those entries: help, Abount Xfce and Log Out.
<th0r> owen1: ok....just a sec
<owen1> th0r: those are the last 3 entries on the xfce menu
<owen1> th0r: i see xfce4-help-desktop. maybe i can delete it?
<th0r> owen1: don't delete it....add that line I mentioned to the bottom. That will hide it in case you ever need it.
<owen1> th0r: ok.
<th0r> owen1: no reboot necessary....it should immediately take effect in the menu
<owen1> th0r: i added NoDisplay=true at the end of xfce4-help.desktop but i still see the 'help' entry .
<th0r> owen1: did you edit it using sudo...you can't save it as yourself....need root access
<th0r> owen1: do 'sudo mousepad <filename.desktop>
<owen1> th0r: sudo vim (-:
<th0r> owen1: I just hid both help and about that way
<th0r> owen1: showoff
<owen1> th0r: let me try the about
<th0r> owen1: if you look over the contents of a couple of those you will see why they sometimes appear in the menu with different names, and sometimes in two or more submenus
<owen1> th0r: it works for the about file.
<th0r> owen1: have you ever used 'mc'?
<owen1> no. what's that?
<th0r> owen1: it is a console file manager. You can invoke it with 'sudo mc' and it is terrific for doing simple editing of several files like you are doing now
<owen1> th0r: is it like norton commander ?
<th0r> owen1: right...two panes much like nc
<th0r> owen1: got the name there...midnight commander
<owen1> th0r: interesting. there is also a textbased file manager with vim-like keys.
<owen1> th0r: don't remember the name. vimfm or something.
<th0r> owen1: well...I always had to struggle with vi so I am glad to find any alternatives <smile>
<owen1> th0r: print the vim's key mapping or set it as your background for a month.
<th0r> owen1: nano works just as well for simple files when I don't want mc
<owen1> th0r: i learend vim and dvorak at the same time. fun!
<th0r> owen1: never tried dvorak...but those who use it seem to swear by it
<owen1> th0r: what do u think of the help menu? it's still there..
<th0r> owen1: mine isn;t....check for a typo
<owen1> th0r: nevermind. it's not a big deal.
<th0r> owen1: check for a duplicate. Do you have findutils installed?
<owen1> th0r: yes
<th0r> owen1: locate xfce4-help.desktop
<th0r> owen1: I added NoDisplay=true to the bottom of that file and the menu item disappeared.
<owen1> th0r: me too but it didn't..
<owen1> th0r: nevermind. i have bigger issue. totem crashes with gtk-messege error.
<th0r> owen1: dump it for vlc or mplayer
<owen1> mplayer works but when i open some files with it i get wierd error messege. (but it plays the file)
<th0r> owen1: yeah...that is why my first default is vlc. Some of my files do give mplayer fits
<owen1> th0r: i am trying to restore some files from the Trash using thunar and get permission denied.
<owen1> th0r: any clue?
<th0r> owen1: did you delete them using sudo?
<owen1> th0r: no. just drag and drop from thunar.
<th0r> owen1: let me take a look at something
<owen1> i did it from terminal, but it's weird.
<th0r> owen1: ok...~/.local/share/Trash
<owen1> yead.
<owen1> yeah
<th0r> owen1: strange. I haven't tried drag and drop yet....let me give it a go and see....
<th0r> nope...works as advertised
<owen1> th0r: now it's working. not sure what happened.
<owen1> th0r: there is a wm based on openbox. i don't remember the name. something like xlce. have u heard of it?
<th0r> owen1: doesn't ring a bell.
<owen1> th0r: http://www.lxde.org/
<owen1> if anyone tried it and can compare to xubuntu, please share.
<Aqa> hello so no solution for me screen resolution problem? any website to report this problem?
<owen1> also, if anyone is using xubuntu with awesome, i'll happy to hear about the experience.
<Aqa> owen1, u xubuntu programmer?
<owen1> Aqa: no. ruby guy.
<Aqa> ruby is girls name
#xubuntu 2010-05-24
<assos> Hi, I've got a computer with intel 82801DB-ICH4 integrated sound, that I'm trying to get working with xubuntu - everything works, except the sound - it seems to be detected, but I get no output can anyone help me?
<ochosi> assos, tried alsamixer in terminal and there unmute every channel?
<assos> yup
<ochosi> assos, tried upgrading alsa by hand? looked in the alsa bugtracker for your card?
<ochosi> my background list in xubuntu forgets newly added items upon restart (apart from the active wallpaper), does this work for anyone here?
<ochosi> this is a bug i already noticed in karmic
<ochosi> and i was wondering whether i'm the only one
<ochosi> my background list in xubuntu forgets newly added items upon restart (apart from the active wallpaper), does this work for anyone here?
<ochosi> this is a bug i already noticed in karmic
<TheSheep> same here
<ochosi> this can't be the desired behavior, can it?
<ochosi> guess i'll check whether this is an issue upstream too
<_L30_> hello i have a issue with virtualbox guest additions
<_L30_> they seem to not work
<drizzt_> _L30_, try 3.2
<_L30_> yes Im with that
<drizzt_> _L30_, had you any compile errors?
<_L30_> are you able to get a good mouse interface
<drizzt_> _L30_, yes it seamless
<_L30_> drizzt_: yes unable to build kernel modules
<_L30_> some error like that
<drizzt_> _L30_, then you should check build log
<_L30_> but later installation proceeds
<_L30_> log of virtual box?
<_L30_> there is no error listed there aswell
<drizzt_> _L30_, no, when you're running additions installer it writes log
<drizzt_> check for it in /var/log on guest system
<_L30_> yea error : unable to find your linux kernel sources
<_L30_> how do i fix that
<drizzt_> _L30_, install linux-headers-<digits as your current kernel is>
<_L30_> ya i ran the update and linux kernel headers got installed
<_L30_> even then the problem persists
<drizzt_> _L30_, do you have compiler installed?
<_L30_> yes drizzt_ every update installed
<_L30_> sudo apt-get update
<_L30_> i ran that and installed them
<_L30_> and some installation went on for some 30mins
<drizzt_> _L30_, strange, it should work :(
<_L30_> ubuntu is working fine
<_L30_> problem is just with xubuntu
<_L30_> i am working to make a virtual appliance ...without this guest additions its a tough job :(
<_L30_> drizzt_: shall i go with installing 2.6.32-22
<_L30_> manually?
<drizzt_> _L30_, it's a current kernel, you should have it and headers already installed
<_L30_> ahh gkms issue :P
<_L30_> dkms*
<_L30_> drizzt_: wierd thing they werent installed :P
<_L30_> drizzt_: fixed thanks for your help :
<stoffus> hi
<stoffus> i just tried to install xubuntu but after picking "install ubuntu" in the bootscreen the graphics for the installation are somehow broken. I can only see vertical stripes with different colors and can't recognize anything...does maybe anyone know what i can do? =)
<TheSheep> safe graphics mode comes to mind
<stoffus> how do i call it??
<stoffus> or can i somehow start a console/text version of the installation?
<Pres-Gas> stoffus, you could use the alternate CD.
<midoubleko> anyone know how to enable 3rd level keys in xubuntu? the hash key is usualy alt-3 and euro sign alt-2 but they don't seem to work
<schlaftier> midoubleko: Alt or AltGr?
<midoubleko> what is AltGr?
<schlaftier> midoubleko: the key on the right hand side of the space bar
<schlaftier> the left is Alt, right is AltGr
<midoubleko> no the left hand alt
<schlaftier> Are you on a Mac? Because usually only AltGr is used for these IIRC
<midoubleko> yeah its a mac
<midoubleko> altgr doesn't work either
<schlaftier> it did for me, well... are you sure you are using the right keyboard layout? I enabled a Mac keyboard layout during installation
<schlaftier> Actually, that shouldn't be an issue, though
<midoubleko> yeah it's a mac gb keyboard layout
<schlaftier> best is probably if you open a terminal, type xev and press Alt key to see what the computer thinks it is
<midoubleko> and it was an install from ubuntu
<midoubleko> ok
<midoubleko> it says its Alt_L and the right one is super g or something
<schlaftier> okay
<schlaftier> what you can do is create a file .Xmodmap in your home directory
<midoubleko> ok
<midoubleko> where can i find what syntax to use
<midoubleko> i suppose i should just google it
<schlaftier> I think this will suffice: add mod5 = Alt_L
<schlaftier> then log out and in again and try
<midoubleko> ok
<schlaftier> btw.
<schlaftier> Shift-Alt should work too
<midoubleko> thanks
<midoubleko> logging out will see if this works
<midoubleko> no didn't work
<schlaftier> midoubleko: okay, maybe you have to source the file manually
<schlaftier> try in a terminal: xmodmap .Xmodap
<schlaftier> try in a terminal: xmodmap .Xmodmap
<schlaftier> and see what happens
<midoubleko> ok
<Sysi> by default xfce overruns xmodmap
<Sysi> see keyboard settings
<midoubleko> mikko@mikko-desktop:~$ xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<midoubleko> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<midoubleko>   Major opcode of failed request:  118 (X_SetModifierMapping)
<schlaftier> Ah, suppose my keyboard settings say "use whatever X uses"
<midoubleko>   Value in failed request:  0x17
<midoubleko>   Serial number of failed request:  11
<midoubleko>   Current serial number in output stream:  11
<schlaftier> oh
<schlaftier> is there an integer in your .Xmodmap at all?
<midoubleko> mod5
<midoubleko> like you said
<schlaftier> Maybe it's because of what Sysi said... see the Xfce keyboard settings
<midoubleko> i played around in there but can't find settings for third level keys
<Gabbriel> what's up people?
<mil_arg> Hi! help me, please
<Sysi> what's up
<mil_arg> i have Xubuntu in my notebook, 9.04
<mil_arg> i want upgrade to 10.4
<mil_arg> but CD-ROM not found
<mil_arg> and USB dont boot
<mil_arg> from my xubuntu i cant install new xubuntu 10.4?
<charlie-tca> you can't install directly from the installed desktop, no
<charlie-tca> you could run update-manager and upgrade to 9.10, then upgrade to 10.04, though
<mil_arg> ohhh! no!
<charlie-tca> there is no direct upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04
<mil_arg> then, with my iso 10.4 from xubuntu 9.04 running nothing to do
<charlie-tca> correct, the only way to go direct from 9.04 to 10.04 is a new installation of 10.04
<mil_arg> ok, but CD-Rom is broken and my notebook dont boot from USB... How?
<charlie-tca> In that case, you would do the upgrades
<mil_arg> from internet?
<charlie-tca> yes, using update-manager
<mil_arg> ok, thanks charlie-tca!
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading
<_L30_> hey when i run synaptic i get a error unable to run xauthorization
<renata> hello, I have a problem, I cannot boot lucid liveCD. I've tried to install with alternate, but it wont boot after install. Please help
<charlie-tca> renata: the liveCD failed to run for your system, so you installed with the alternate cd and the installation fails, now. Where it the boot stop?
<renata> charlie-tca, that's correct, I hangs after ugly splash
<charlie-tca> what kind of video card?
<renata> no idea, I've never used any propety drivers on that laptop, it ran like miracle with karmic
<charlie-tca> hit right-shift to get the grub menu, then try editing the menu to remove "quiet splash" for a one time boot. It should show you errors messages that will help.
<_L30_> hey i liked to previous boot screen of xubuntu
<_L30_> any way to get it back?
<_L30_> i mean the xsplash of 9.10
<charlie-tca> not that I know of
<charlie-tca> xsplash was replaced by plymouth in 10.04
<_L30_> ooh :(
<_L30_> i cant get it back ?
<charlie-tca> You could try google and see if someone knows how.
<_L30_> no help there
<_L30_> so crept in here :)
<charlie-tca> They are not compatible, so it probably is not possible at this time
<_L30_> hmm
<_L30_> burg can help?
<renata> charlie-tca, I cannot get to grub menu,
<charlie-tca> renata: tried switching screens with Ctrl+Alt+F1 or F4?
<charlie-tca> I think your video card may have been obsoleted. Thus when the liveCD would not work, neither will the install, normally
<charlie-tca> _L30_: burg ?? I don't this word
<_L30_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<renata> charlie-tca, it was all fine before reinstall... well not really, but at least it worked
<charlie-tca> Probably have to go back to 9.10, then
<renata> charlie-tca, thanks, I'll try that. Pitty I cannot get 10.04 working
<_L30_> renata: even you can check that
<charlie-tca> agreed. This might help ?? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<_L30_> might help you
<charlie-tca> _L30_: seems highly experimental
<renata> charlie-tca, I do not understat a thing :)
<_L30_> charlie-tca: i worked it out earlier
<_L30_> i had my own welcome screen and grub loader with that
<charlie-tca> still seems experimental. You are replacing Grub2 with something else
<renata> So what is your best suggestion? Run karmic again?
<_L30_> my work customizing xubuntu to the very extent that it looks my way :)
<renata> can I boot the lucid liveCD with, let's say, xvesa, or sth?
<charlie-tca> renata: you could try hitting F6 on the livecd and adding 'nomodeset' to the line.
<charlie-tca> That is the equivalent to 'vesa' mode now
<charlie-tca> If it works, you can use the livecd to modify the /etc/default/grub file to include that line on the installation
<_L30_> charlie-tca: is of good help here ; i must say :)
<charlie-tca> some days I can even do someone some good
<renata> charlie-tca, this fails for though
<_L30_> you are the one to reply me always :)
<renata> charlie-tca, it still hangs after splash
<charlie-tca> renata: I am out of ideas then. Only suggestion left is go back to karmic. Sorry
<charlie-tca> you didn't remove quiet splash from the line?
<renata> no, not really
<charlie-tca> try it. remove them and add 'nomodeset'
<renata> charlie-tca, no luck, just a buch of errors
<charlie-tca> what kind of errors?
<charlie-tca> are they pretty much the same or many different ones?
<_L30_> renata: did you check the checksum?
<renata> charlie-tca, many different one, I even cannot write them down. It seems the CD tries to load, but skips many things
<renata> _L30_, no, I did not do that
<charlie-tca> bad burn or bad download
<_L30_> that can be issues many times
<_L30_> just check that
<renata> md5sum give me nothing on that iso
<charlie-tca> Might want to try downloading from a different site, too. The mirror could be scrambled
<renata> do I need any extra package to check md5sum?
<charlie-tca> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<renata> I still cannot get my md5sum check, I get nothing after md5sum [iso]
<charlie-tca> That would be 'not too good' type thing
<renata> please, is there any package to check md5? I cannot get it checked
<charlie-tca> this line fails to give anything? md5sum xubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<charlie-tca> you do have to cd to the download directory
<renata> charlie-tca, that's right, it does not give anything, terminal hangs
<charlie-tca> It does take it about 2 minutes to return the checksum
<renata> charlie-tca, ok, ill wait then :)
<charlie-tca> and that's on a fast system
<charlie-tca> you get a very long freeze, because it is calculating the md5sum for the cd, it just seems frozen
<renata> charlie-tca, thanks, this was not mentioned on tutorial, it does seem as if md5sum command leads nowhere. Thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> My 64bit cd is taking more than 3 minutes
<charlie-tca> cd
<renata> charlie-tca, the md5sum is correct, that for a CD image that I got from another mirror, I'll try burning that and see it burns. I'll take some 10 mins. If that fails, I get to karmic again
<charlie-tca> good luck
<renata> charlie-tca, no luck
<renata> charlie-tca, is there anyway get my laptop (which is not that old) boot lucid?
<charlie-tca> I guess it is back to karmic, then. Keep an eye open, they may find a fix
<charlie-tca> Tried everything that I know to try
<charlie-tca> Is there still a 'safe graphics' mode on the livecd?
<renata> charlie-tca, karmic ran fine, but one day my sister (who is using that laptop) got to me saying "nothing is working". The setting were set to default, programs crashed and so. no idea what happed. Thats why i went to reinstall
<charlie-tca> Used to be hit F4, cursor to 'safe graphics', hit enter, hit escape, hit enter to install
<charlie-tca> Almost sounds like it could be a hard drive failure. Try the karmic install and see if it will work.
<charlie-tca> There is also the 'install karmic (9.10), then upgrade using 'update-manager' to 10.04
<renata> charlie-tca, i've managed to save the data though
<charlie-tca> sometimes that works when everything else fails
<renata> thanks
<renata> stdin: error 0
<renata> this is what I get after pressing f4 on slash
<renata> it's the same
<renata> sorry, when I press esc on splash
<renata> charlie-tca, 'shadow passwords are now on"
<charlie-tca> Can you turn them off?
<charlie-tca> shouldn't really make any difference
<renata> charlie-tca, as Ive mentioned before, it seems as if CD wants to load but nothing happens
#xubuntu 2010-05-25
<ochosi> has anyone here gotten the global menu to work with xfce4-panel?
<FlamingLinux> hello, does anyone know how to move the buttons to the left in Xubuntu Lucid Lynx?
<ochosi> FlamingLinux, go to settings > settings manager > window manager > and there drag and drop the buttons
<FlamingLinux> thank you
<ochosi> FlamingLinux, having said that: themes can also hardcode the button position
<ochosi> FlamingLinux, but with most themes the drag and drop works
<FlamingLinux> oh? thanks for letting me know :)
<ochosi> np
<visitor1> hi people, need help to get a canon mp640 under xubuntu 10.04 working,i downloaded the latest sane from the sane webpage and i did ./configure, make,make install
<visitor1> , i installed xsane form the ubuntu package manager, but when i start xsane it says no devices avaiable but the scanner is connected and i can print with it
<Distress> Hello, i have a bit of a problem. Some time ago i installed xubuntu on my mothers computer for safety reasons, its an old hp laptop. Now, all of a sudden the wireless stopped working, and if i right click the network icon in the top bar the "activate wireless" option is grayed out and unchecked. I tried rebooting, updating, rebooting, uninstalling the wireless driver and installing it again.
<Distress> I have no more options
<Distress> Please help!
<psycho_oreos> probably its missing a firmware, which chipset brand name and model?
<Distress> brb checking
<Distress> but how could it work earlier and stop working all of a sudden if firmware is mising?
<psycho_oreos> well its hard to say, anything is remotely possible
<Distress> THe laptop is a HP Compaq nx6110
<psycho_oreos> I've noticed ubuntu likes to create alternative directories for firmwares whenever a new kernel has been installed and if the proprietary driver was installed in the previous kernel version, in the upgraded and now booted up kernel version will not see those proprietary drivers for example
<psycho_oreos> pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<psycho_oreos> s/{driver,drivers}/{firmware,firmwares}/
<Distress> pastebin.org/278020
<psycho_oreos> hmm thought so, broadcrap.. even worse, there's no b43 module loaded
<psycho_oreos> could it be that b43 is blacklisted?
<psycho_oreos> hmm wait maybe its deliberately removed, there's no traces
<Distress> but according to the proprietary drivers dingy its activated
<psycho_oreos> I believe you may have activated the wrong way.. proprietary drivers for that instance would probably be using wl instead of b43.. wl doesn't support that specific chipset, b43 however otoh does
<psycho_oreos> modprobe -l| grep wl| wc -l
<Distress> it said 17
<psycho_oreos> err whoops
<psycho_oreos> modprobe -l| grep wl.ko| wc -l
<Distress> 0
<psycho_oreos> modprobe -l| grep b43.ko| wc -l
<Distress> 1
<psycho_oreos> weird.. so the driver is there (at least the right one and free/open one)
<psycho_oreos> sudo modprobe b43
<Distress> hmm, did nothing
<psycho_oreos> nope, check iwconfig for wlan0
<Distress> what should i look for? theres alot in the wlan0 section
<psycho_oreos> pastebin the last 20 or so lines of dmesg
<Distress> pastebin.org/278050
<psycho_oreos> nothing there
<Distress> should i just format and re-install the system?
<psycho_oreos> no
<psycho_oreos> dmesg| tail -30
<psycho_oreos> pastebin that
<Distress> pastebin.org/278059
<psycho_oreos> still nothing there
<psycho_oreos> something is telling me you're not doing it right
<Distress> yeah might be
<psycho_oreos> dmesg| tail -30 would and should display the last 30 lines of dmesg output
<psycho_oreos> copy and paste exactly what I typed into the terminal
<Distress> i get 62 lines
<psycho_oreos> ok copy and paste those into pastebin
<Distress> pastebin.org/278073
<psycho_oreos> I can't see any output from what you pasted, try another service, like pastebin.ca
<Distress> hmm, .ca isnt loading. but its weird, i can see output from my other computer
<Distress> trying .com
<Distress> pastebin.com/YRZ9jCAY
<psycho_oreos> ahh there we go, some progress ok, what I need is the last 30 lines of dmesg.. did you do dmesg| tail -30 ?
<psycho_oreos> wait, nm I see that
<psycho_oreos> lsmod| grep b43
<Distress> pastebin.com/bb5dhiqU
<psycho_oreos> hmm weird.. try using that interface through networkmanager or whatever you use
<psycho_oreos> interface as in wlan0
<Distress> cant activate wlan0
<psycho_oreos> what about scanning, does it support scanning? like can you see other wireless networks?
<Distress> no thats the problem, activating wlan0 is unchecked and grayed out
<Distress> and i cant do anything like that
<psycho_oreos> ok go back into terminal and do iwlist wlan0 scanning
<psycho_oreos> err sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Distress> "interface doesn't support scanning: network is down"
<psycho_oreos> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<psycho_oreos> and repeat that same command again
<Distress> unkown error 132
<psycho_oreos> pastebin your ls -al /lib/firmware/b43
<Distress> pastebin.com/6G6CRari
<psycho_oreos> pastebin your ls -al /lib| grep firmware
<Distress> pastebin.com/xCZ5d3xb
<psycho_oreos> weird
<Distress> yeah
<psycho_oreos> to say the least, once loading b43, dmesg should have entries about b43 such as the calling of regdom, etc
<Distress> god damn it
<Distress> guess ill format
<Sysi> you could try to boot to older kernel
<Distress> okay ill try
<Distress> Hmm, just noticed there isnt any menu.lst in the grub directory
<psycho_oreos> you probably have grub2
<psycho_oreos> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Distress> shouldnt it be in /boot/?
<Distress> i only have /boot/grub/
<arthurjohnson> Distress: Grub config is now in /etc/default/grub, make your adjustments and run sudo update-grub
<Distress> how do i get it to run an older kernel then?
<Sysi> grub menu on bootup
<Distress> okay so i tried booting an older kernel, but still nothing
<emerson> hi my toolbar just disappear what do I have to do to have it back ?
<knome> emerson, alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel
<emerson> knome: thank you man ..but I wanna know how  this happens ?
<emerson> knome: I don't understand...is it a bug ?
<likemindead> What version of Xubuntu are you running, emerson?
<Psilocybin_Elf> Wooosh, didn't realise how fast Xfce was 'til I turned compositing off!!!
<Sysi> bad graphics?
<Sysi> (card, drivers)
<ochosi> has anyone here tried global-menu in xubuntu?
<renata> hello, I am stuck with formating usb flash on lucid. I know that commad is 'sudo mkfs.vfat' for that. However, I dont know what follows next. I need a hand please
<Sysi> you definately want to use command line? i've always used gparted
<xbonton> xubuntu crashes randomly showing black and white lines flashing pls help ;(
<charlie-tca> !formatting
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<gottto> renata: you need the device name - e.g. /dev/sdb1 - but use   sudo fdisk -l   to find the right one
<renata> gottto, thanks, that worked, fdisk -l was what I needed
<gottto> np renata :]
<xbonton> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475153  <----- anyone please help
<gottto> xbonton: it's either the monitor refresh rate being wrong or the vid card overheating or similar - the X log will tell the refresh rate being used and you'll need to google to check if it is right
<dezza_k> Quick question, and I'm not holding out much hope for answer. Using an Nvidia GeForce 6200. Got a 1920x1080 plugged into the DVI socket and a 1280x1024 monitor in the VGA socket. Have twinview enabled, but the VGA screen will no go to a usable resolution above 1024x768 (same even on a single display set-up). It reports as being a CRT screen even though it's LCD. Any suggestions?
<dezza_k> Oh, using the Nvidia drivers 195.36.15 and X11 1.7.6
<gottto> there's some docs for nvidia in /usr/share/docs iirc - anything useful in there dezza_k ?
<xbonton> gottto: changed the refresh rate i hope it works ty ;)
<dezza_k> gotto: There doesn't appear to be documentation as such, but there are some source code for what appear to be sample apps. I'm gonna take a look through those.
<gottto> k
<cristian_c> Hi guys
<cristian_c> I tried to select the startup and login sounds
<cristian_c> in Lucid 10.04
<cristian_c> here I was told that with Lucid would restore service
<cristian_c> but I can not find the option
<cristian_c> I also installed Gdm2setup, but it does not have these options
<cristian_c> Fino a jaunty funzionava tutto. In tale versione c'èra la finestra chiamata Login Window  e la scheda Accessibility, dalla quale si potevano scegliere i suoni per il login e lo startup
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> Up to jaunty everything worked. In this version there was a window called Login Window and the Accessibility tab, where you could choose the sounds for the startup and login
<cristian_c> how can I fix this?
<charlie-tca> And then GDM was re-written and made real difficult to do much with if Gnome is not the chosen desktop?
<charlie-tca> I don't think there is a fix yet
<cristian_c> even from the command line?
<xubiNoob> hi all ... can anybody help me to solve an audio problem?
<xubiNoob> i can't play any audio
<xubiNoob> nobody?
<xubiNoob> tnx anyway ... have a good night.
<charlie-tca> !patience | xubiNoob
<ubottu> xubiNoob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<xubiNoob> just done :)
<xubiNoob> it's 2 week that i've the problem :)
<Darth_Tux> hi all, i hosed my grub in xubuntu, is there a way to repair it from the live cd?
<charlie-tca> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xubiNoob> i've an open topic on ubuntu-it.org forum
<likemindead> What exactly is the issue, xubiNoob?
<Darth_Tux> i am having trouble reinstalling grub from a liveCD. mounting sda fails because i have to declare filetype, how do i do that?
<likemindead> Have you looked here -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto ?
<Darth_Tux> likemindead, i have looked in alot of places thus far
<likemindead> Hahaha... yeah, I know how that goes.
<likemindead> Looks promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485445
<likemindead> (It has a "SOLVED.")
<Darth_Tux> yes, so has most of what i read
<Darth_Tux> but the SOLVED doesnt fix my problem so it is still UNSOLVED :(
<Darth_Tux> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<likemindead> Stick ext4 in there somewhere? :-\
<knome> mount -t ext4 ...
<Darth_Tux> its ntfs
<knome> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Darth_Tux> and when i add -t ntfs the error gets longer
<Darth_Tux> trying to avoid a reinstall
<knome> maybe you should try to pastebin the error what you get with -t ntfs then
<Darth_Tux> http://pastebin.ca/1872966
<knome> Darth_Tux, looks like the ntfs partition itself is broken
<knome> Darth_Tux, there's a tool called 'ntfsfix' in the package 'ntfsprogs'
<Darth_Tux> what filetypes can the boot partition be?
<knome> i don't know. sorry
<Darth_Tux> if i reinstall without formatting any drives would that possibly fix things?
#xubuntu 2010-05-26
<knome> Darth_Tux, no, the ntfs partition would still be broken if that is the case now.
<knome> good night->
<Nemo296> Hi
<Nemo296> I need some advice for Xubuntu, I'm new to it.
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<fabjoa_mwoz> hola
<fabjoa_mwoz> my task list is invisible, any idea why?
<fabjoa_mwoz> it's here, i can click on it but it doesnt show on the screen
<fabjoa_mwoz> cool i found how to do it, i didnt know there was a restart panel function
<fabjoa_mwoz> i love xubuntu
<vn> heya, since I went from karmic to lucid, no sound..anyone can give me a lead on how to solve this problem?
<likemindead> Possible answers here, vn -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467251
<vn> thanks
<vn> remove purge and reinstall from that page did it, thanks!
<razer> does anyone know how to get xfree86 keyboard shortcuts to work in xfce?
<visitor1> , i installed xsane form the ubuntu package manager, but when i start xsane it says no devices avaiable but the scanner is connected and i can print with it
<visitor1> hi people, need help to get a canon mp640 under xubuntu 10.04 working,i downloaded the latest sane from the sane webpage and i did ./configure, make,make install
<visitor1> hi people, need help to get a canon mp640 under xubuntu 10.04 working,i downloaded the latest sane from the sane webpage and i did ./configure, make,make install
<visitor1> , i installed xsane form the ubuntu package manager, but when i start xsane it says no devices avaiable but the scanner is connected and i can print with it
<visitor1> any way to use single click on desktop?
<well_laid_lawn> not afaik visitor1 ...
<visitor1> i just changed to single click in thunar becuase of the bug but i cant change it for the desktop icons
<TheSheep> visitor1: just put the launchers on your panel instead
<TheSheep> visitor1: desktop should be clear anyways :)
<well_laid_lawn> +1
<frnknstn> What CD-burning program is recommended for use in xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !info xfburn
<ubottu> xfburn (source: xfburn): CD-burner application for Xfce Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (lucid), package size 431 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<well_laid_lawn> frnknstn: I use k3b here myself
<Psilocybin_Elf> I use gnomebaker...integrates nicely with Xubuntu
<Psilocybin_Elf> It's gtk too
<frnknstn> cool, thanks
<slow-motion> hi
<FFForever> Ello
<FFForever> I enabled the nvidia driver from the restricted driver manager and for some reason it fails to load, any ideas on debugging it?
<likemindead> Hmm... I've never had a problem with it.
<likemindead> What's the hardware?
<FFForever> (or where the log file is for the nvidia driver)
<FFForever> an acer AR1600-U910H
<likemindead> But what is the NVIDIA hardware?
<FFForever> stupid wifi...
<FFForever> nVidia Corporation ION LE VGA
<FFForever> I got it working by reinstalling the driver
<likemindead> Oh, good!
<alexwizard>  first run slackware and black screen, what is the command to run xorg or other graphic mode ?
<likemindead> You're dual booting Xubuntu and Slackware?
<alexwizard> only one, Slackware
<likemindead> Well... head to #slackware then...
<alexwizard> ok
<alexwizard> thanks
<likemindead> Or just install Xubuntu! :D
<alexwizard> my computer: Duron 650, 256 RAM and i installed Xubuntu, but is too slow work
<likemindead> Ah.
<likemindead> antiX or CrunchBang would be my choice, then.
<Sysi> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<iamm> hello, i'm a semi-convert to linux just recently and i've managed to install xubuntu karmic on a lenovo s10-2, side by side with windows but having problems w/ the wifi driver
<iamm> the ISO i've downloaded doesn't come w/ b43fwcutter or the bcmwl ?
<schlaftier> iamm: could you open a terminal and run: lshw -C network
<iamm> so instead i've downloaded  fwcutter but doesn't activate even w/ a restart. and the bcmwl kernel doesn't pursued to install giving me an error in downloading, but i've downloadd it from the repositories
<iamm> i'm currently using the winxp here though... :/
<schlaftier> ah I see
<schlaftier> there are a couple of threads in the forums though
<schlaftier> I just did a quick Google search and tons of pages turned up
<schlaftier> for your specific hardware, there seems to be a workaround
<iamm> yes i've checked, but those drivers same w/ xubuntu? doesn't seem to work on mine... as i've downloaded the 2 drivers like on above
<iamm> one was installed but doesn't activate, and the other doesn't install at all...
<schlaftier> There is no big difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu, so anything that's not related to the interface should work on Xubuntu, too
<schlaftier> maybe try asking in #ubuntu (more people there)
<iamm> i see..
<iamm> thanks for the infos
<likemindead> I'd upgrade to 10.04 (Lucid Lynx), iamm. That alone may fix your issue.
<iamm> okay i'll try thanks. could i possibly upgrade from the new ISO i've downloaded, through Update Manager?
<likemindead> Yes.
<likemindead> iamm: http://www.geekazine.com/news/franks-thoughts/upgrading-ubuntu-karmic-koala-to-lucid-lynx
<iamm> thanks a lot
<likemindead> Good too: http://qwertyweb.blogspot.com/2010/05/update-ubuntu-karmic-to-lucid.html
<iamm> ah this is perfect, for offline upgrade :)  thanks thanks
<likemindead> GIYF! :D
<charlie-tca> http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/ vote  for the world play day competition
<MrNaz`> is there a basic calendar widget? you know like when you double click the system tray clock in windows?
<MrNaz`> and cal in a terminal is a bit too basic
<MrNaz`> i'd like to at least be able to flip back and forth between months
<charlie-tca> MrNaz: yes, it is called orage and is in the menu applications -> Office -> Orage
<charlie-tca> If you install 'orage clock' in the panel, you can click it to dropdown the monthly calendar, click again to disappear it
<charlie-tca> I replace the existing panel clock with 'orage clock' here
<schlaftier> I keep both and have the clock set to analogue and Orage shows the current date and weekday
<schlaftier> charlie-tca: thanks for your comment on that bug report, I went back to the original repositories now
<schlaftier> Can't say if it fixed the freeze for me, though. It still freezes but there might be some piece of exo lurking in RAM somewhere and I really can't reboot or log out right now.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Keeping my fingers crossed. It worked well for me on both 32bit and 64bit
<schlaftier> If not, I'll use the PPA again because that fixed it *and* added to Thunar's sidebar. (Just that minor exo-open issue)
<charlie-tca> That will work, too
<naxa> hi! ok, so the fireflies from xubuntu gdm artwork of karmid are gone in lucid. how can i get them back? ( 2) why on earth is that fascinating stuff is gone? )
<charlie-tca> naxa: go back to karmic?
<naxa> charlie-tca, no way!
<naxa> I hate karmic anyways. if I go back that would be jaunty
<charlie-tca> The applications used to boot changed, and the same splash screens were incompatible
<charlie-tca> or at least, not able to be used
<naxa> charlie-tca, but i thought karmic used the same gdm as lucid?
<naxa> the big shift was between jaunty and karmic
<charlie-tca> but lucid is using plymouth and xsplash instead of usplash
<naxa> and exactly that's why i love jaunty and hate poor karmic :)
<naxa> charlie-tca, well is that anything to do with the gdm?
<charlie-tca> yes
<naxa> i see
<charlie-tca> it changes the interactions
<naxa> were the fireflies gdm stuff?
<naxa> or usplash?
<charlie-tca> not sure
<naxa> i think they were fascinating
<naxa> anyway I think that it's a pain that the new gdm and new splash does not support the level of creativity the old ones do
<ochosi> naxa, the fireflies were xsplash
<naxa> ochosi, i see.
<naxa> charlie-tca, ochosi in that case they could be used in lucid, too?
<ochosi> i guess, if you really want an additional splash...
<naxa> now where can I find the package? what is the name? :)
<ochosi> xsplash?
<naxa> well I guess it's something like xubuntu-artwork-xplash or something like this
<naxa> s
<naxa> yeah
<naxa> any clue of why are they gone?
<naxa> I would like to point out for somebody somewhere that I've found them fascinating and I miiss them a lot
<knome> xsplash is not supposed to be installed by default in xubuntu
<schlaftier> I loved the fireflies too and find it sad they're gone
<schlaftier> But then again, I see the login screen rarely (all hibernate and suspend for me)
<knome> the credits on the fireflies go to madsrh, http://anotherubuntu.blogspot.com/
<naxa> schlaftier, well, one thing I don't accept is arguments like "oh it doesnt matter the user would rarely seen the login screen anyway" :)
<naxa> knome, thanks for the information
<naxa> schlaftier, I tend to think that the creativity of the members of the community is a big advantage of linux and open source stuff in general and that it should be taken seriously, not ripped off
<schlaftier> naxa: That was not meant to be an argument. It was just to say that I, personally, can do without the fireflies
<schlaftier> naxa: Would you please read my _first_ line too, instead of accusing me? I'm on _your_ side on this issue.
<knome> :P
<naxa> schlaftier, I see! and i didn't want to talk "against you", it's just you rang the bell and I started to talk in general
<schlaftier> naxa: fair enough :)
<schlaftier> I hope it's not too hard to get xsplash running again
<naxa> schlaftier, sorry if this seemed like an attack
<charlie-tca> knome: do you know if there is a way to replace the current splash screen with the karmic screen?
<knome> charlie-tca, no, i don't
<knome> charlie-tca, as said, the fireflies we're xsplash
<knome> charlie-tca, and we're not using that anymore
<schlaftier> naxa: No problem, I was just like "hey, fair point, but why is naxa talking to me personally" :)
<naxa> also, I would like to communicate to the creators of xubuntu that we miss the fireflies... how can this be done?
<charlie-tca> you have
<naxa> schlaftier, yeah sorry. :D
<knome> naxa, point taken. :)
<naxa> charlie-tca, you mean it's just happened here right now?
<charlie-tca> knome: can I pm you?
<knome> naxa, yes he does
<knome> charlie-tca, sure
<charlie-tca> yes, naxa
<naxa> charlie-tca, knome great! i am happy! :)
<charlie-tca> knome: pm me
<plouffe> does xubuntu have the same grub problems as ubuntu, with people not being able to boot after the upgrade to 10.04
<charlie-tca> Depends on what you mean, exactly. Upgrading from Ubuntu/xubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 should not be a problem
<charlie-tca> Upgrading in windows seems to be different
<charlie-tca> Windows dual boot may have issues, yes
<naxa> i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and there was no problem. I already used grub2 (or whatever, the new grub) in 9.10
<plouffe> so it only happens when it switches  to a new grub?
<naxa> well I do remember that in 9.10 getting grub2 done wasn't that trivial, maybe
<naxa> but I can't really reacall
<charlie-tca> no, it happens if you have windows installed
<plouffe> how can I check my grub version?
<plouffe> charlie-tca, are you saying that if I have a dualboot, I will have that same problem with every upgrade?
<charlie-tca> do you get a menu when booting?
<naxa> plouffe, it seems (charlie-tca tells that) it's nothing to do with the grub version. sorry, I think I've just mislead you. listen to charlie-tca he is far more experienced than I am :)
<plouffe> charlie-tca, ,  I do get a menu now. I did   fresh install of xubuntu 9.10 recently
<charlie-tca> plouffe: no, I am saying that at this time, there seems to be a problem with upgrading when dual booting windows
<charlie-tca> If you get a menu, it should have a line like "menu version 1.97~" or so across the top
<naxa> charlie-tca, what about "sudo grub-setup --version"
<charlie-tca> sure, if it works. I am by no means an expert on these things
<plouffe> 1.97~beta4
<plouffe> so not grub2 yet?
<naxa> charlie-tca, well i don't know if it tells the truth but mine is 1.98-1ubuntu6
<naxa> hm but I'm pretty sure i did installed the grub2. hm
<charlie-tca> plouffe: you are on 9.10, right? naxa: you are on 10.04?
<naxa> charlie-tca, it's 10.04 here, yes
<plouffe> charlie-tca,  yes 9.10
<charlie-tca> Both are grub2
<naxa> ok
<naxa> misleadinf the version info it is
<naxa> g
<charlie-tca> plouffe: I can't find the bug right now, on the upgrade when dual booting
<plouffe> charlie-tca, but there would still be problems with the upgrade? It took me one day to boot back into ubuntu after upgrading to 9.10
<charlie-tca> Those without windows don't seem to be affected, other than the ubuntu desktop / kubuntu desktop / xubuntu desktop installed bug
<plouffe> but since I've installed xubuntu a lot of my problems (sound, wifi, etc) disappeared
<charlie-tca> Some people with windows dual boot have reported issues upgrading to 10.04
<naxa> plouffe, I don't know if it is possible with you but I tend to think that it's better to keep a "test-ubuntu" on the computer and first try every upgrade on the test-ubuntu
<naxa> so i mean I prefer if one has two ubuntus, one for daily life and one for testing
<charlie-tca> there will be a ubuntu 10.04.1 also, in about 4 months
<charlie-tca> That will probably have the issues seen now fixed
<naxa> well it's the same with windows with me. I tend to think there is no need to hastle into the new version. better try it on another partition first...
<naxa> i ended up with ubuntu 10.04 and winxp dual booting
<naxa> by hastle i mean "rush" :)
<edakiri> Why might it be that I have no 'suspend' or 'hibernate' option in power manager?  Something need to be installed?
<naxa> (i don't know:( )
<charlie-tca> edakiri: how many channels are you asking in?
<edakiri> 2.  Am I forgetting any?  I should have asked in this one first, but it did not occur to me until I already asked in #XFCE.
<charlie-tca> If you ask in more than one at time, you could get banned...
<edakiri> They are both relevant channels.  If I don't get an answer, it's not redundant.
<edakiri> though this channel is more relevant, i think
<charlie-tca> I don't really know anything about suspend and hibernate, unfortunately. Please be patient, there are many people here that may know.
<charlie-tca> What version of xubuntu are you using/
<charlie-tca> ?
<edakiri> 10.04 : LL
<charlie-tca> check if power manager is installed - apt-cache policy xfce4-power-manager
<charlie-tca> also, do you have gnome-power-manager installed? If so, it may be a conflict
<edakiri> xfce4-power-manager is installed and gnome-power-manager not.
<mr_pouit> which version?
<edakiri> 0.8.4.2-1ubuntu5
<edakiri> I  have acpi-support and pm-utils installed.  Could that be a conflict?
<mr_pouit> might be a permission problem, with consolekit
<naxa> bye
<knome> FFForever, please do not use awaynicks
<FFForever> knome, :( ok ill update znc later
<FFForever> (before I dc)
<knome> FFForever, cheers. have a nice day! :)
#xubuntu 2010-05-27
<revisionz> Hi
<revisionz> new xubuntu user here. What is a good GUI disk/partition manager?
<samtop> hello, I just installed Xubuntu and I am pretty new to it.  I wanna listen to music on the internet with Exaile, but I get an error message that says "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins."
<datz> hi, is there anything which makes xubuntu lighter than ubuntu besides xfce?
<datz> is it basically ubuntu server with xfce?
<FFForever> *updates bnc*
<FFForever> *updated
<xubuntu373> hello
<FFForever> Hi
<subspider> hello everyone
<subspider> :D
<MalkavianManiac> anyone alive? i need somebody to check something for me
<well_laid_lawn> MalkavianManiac: if I can ...
<MalkavianManiac> well_laid_lawn, http://techie-server.getmyip.com/
<MalkavianManiac> prompt for a password?
<MalkavianManiac> is it prompting for a login?
<well_laid_lawn> it's taking forever to load...
<MalkavianManiac> hrmm
<MalkavianManiac> try this one
<MalkavianManiac> http://techie-server.getmyip.com:8080/
<well_laid_lawn> yep it wants a password
<MalkavianManiac> on 8080 or standard?
<well_laid_lawn> linksys wag 200g
<MalkavianManiac> yep
<well_laid_lawn> on 80 afaik
<MalkavianManiac> okay, thanks heaps well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<MalkavianManiac> was too lazy to tunnel to the UK to test it
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<MalkavianManiac> im gonna head to bed, catch ya around well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> night there MalkavianManiac
<well_laid_lawn> g'night
<likemindead> Any of you folks use Skype in Xubuntu Lucid? My video works fine, but audio is a problem. It was perfect in vanilla Ubuntu Lucid, though.
<TheSheep> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<likemindead> ...
<ochosi> likemindead, hard to say since both ubuntu and xubuntu use pulse-audio these days
<likemindead> Yep. It's strange. It seems to be the mixer that Xubuntu uses. It doesn't have the options the GNOME one does.
<likemindead> Can I uninstall the Xfce mixer and install the GNOME one? Will that cause problems?
<ochosi> likemindead, i can't see the mixer causing the problem
<ochosi> likemindead, before you start with that, what's the audio problem really?
<ochosi> likemindead, just saying "audio is a problem" isn't a very helpful description ;)
<likemindead> True.
<likemindead> In Ubuntu, you can select the input. In my case, the Hercules webcam mic.
<likemindead> No such option in the Xfce mixer.
<ochosi> ah right, so you're using an external usb device
<ochosi> you can try to install the pulse-audio mixer additionally, that might help with your problem
<ochosi> one sec, i'll dig up the package-name for you
<likemindead> Skype isn't picking up audio input from me in Xubuntu, but is fine in Ubuntu on my wife's laptop (and was fine on this one 'til I switched to Xubuntu).
<ochosi> likemindead, try "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol"
<Sysi> hercules doesn't appear on drop-down menu you mean?
<likemindead> Looking at it in Synaptic now.
<likemindead> Right, Sysi. Not like it does in GNOME.
<likemindead> The Xfce mixer is about the only thing I dislike in Xubuntu. Always have. :-[
<likemindead> Well, it shows up, but has no real options other than "Master."
<likemindead> :-\
<likemindead> What does the red dot button mean? Is red on or off?
<ochosi> likemindead, the xfce-mixer is actually pretty much a recent rewrite based on gstreamer, as long as you add all the channels it's pretty functional
<ochosi> the red button is a toggle button, so its state is pretty self-explanatory
<likemindead> So... red is on? Or off?
<likemindead> :-\
<ochosi> the color of the button doesn't change
<ochosi> in the xfce-mixer
<likemindead> Uh... yeah it does.
<ochosi> oh well, it does... :)
<ochosi> but still: it's a toggle button
<ochosi> so if it's pushed it's activated
<ochosi> and concluding from that means: red == pushed == activated
<likemindead> Thought so. That's not the problem, then. They were all red.
<ochosi> well for choosing your hercules webcam you'd have to use the drop-down and change to that anyways
<likemindead> In Xubuntu, Skype has fewer options. See this thread: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9368977
<likemindead> They're describing exactly what I'm experiencing.
<ochosi> likemindead, that's not a very eye-opening description of your problem tbh
<likemindead> IT LIVES!
<ochosi> basically it only tells us that you have an audio problem
<likemindead> Well, I just added all 1,000 options in the mixer and turned them all up to 80% and one of them did the trick.
<likemindead> Sweet.
<likemindead> But annoying.
<likemindead> It's so much easier in Ubuntu. :-\
<likemindead> It's a good thing I love Xubuntu so much. ;-)
<slow-motion> hi
<likemindead> Yo.
<slow-motion> n8
<cristian_c> hi guys
<cristian_c> I have a problem with the sounds of startup and login
<cristian_c> I was told that the service would be restored in Lucid
<cristian_c> I do not know how to select sounds
<cristian_c> Until Jaunty, this could be done
<cristian_c> Just go to the Login Window and select the Accessibility
<cristian_c> Now the Login Window dialog no longer exists
<cristian_c> How do I resolve this?
<charlie-tca> hmmm, ask in #ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> there is a "play login sound" in Applications -> System -> Login Screen
<cristian_c> Ok, but they told me they do not use xfce
<charlie-tca> You don't actually want sounds in xfce. You want sound in GDM
<cristian_c> ok
<charlie-tca> There is also "enable event sounds" in Applications -> Settings -> Appearance, Settings tab
<cristian_c> <charlie-tca>, ok, thanks, but I can't hear any sounds
<cristian_c> charlie-tca, Especially I can not select any custom sound as jaunty
<charlie-tca> GDM has changed too much since Jaunty to expect it to work the same
<charlie-tca> I think gnome took those options out when it was re-written
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> charlie-tca, then cannot I do anything to the command line?
<cristian_c> in the terminal, I mean
<charlie-tca> You said startup and login sounds. What does that have to do with terminal?
<cristian_c> charlie-tca, maybe that those options are no longer in the GUI, but that we should do everything through text file and terminal
<cristian_c> :)
#xubuntu 2010-05-28
<iamm> hi everyone, people in #ubuntu were busy, is there someone here could help me sort some problems in installing wifi driver... its been 3 days and i'm getting crazy..
<iamm> i'm activating Broadcom STA driver from the hardware drivers list
<iamm> but gives me error, 'Sorry, installation of this driver failed, please.... details: /var/log/jockey.log
<iamm> http://pastebin.com/AJ4cNQNG
<iamm> i uninstalled the other B43 wireless or the kernel-source and try to activate the STA
<iamm> its quite a pain that xubuntu lucid iso doesn't come w/ the bcmwl-kernel-source, b43-fwcutter, and some others to get my BCM4312 working...
<iamm> i just have to download ubuntu lucid iso to get it from there...
<iamm> :/
<ruien> iamm: hmm, which kernel are you running?
<iamm> um, where could i check that, i'm still starting to use linux..
<ruien> use "uname -a"
<ruien> your output log is saying something like "what you're trying to install was not built for the kernel you are using".. and you really should be using 2.6.32-22-generic
<ruien> in other words, simply open a terminal (right-click desktop, "Open Terminal Here") and then type "uname -a"
<iamm> Linux jacuzzi-star 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP
<iamm> then the date time UTC i686 GNU/Linux
<ruien> yeah, i recommend you upgrade the kernel to 2.6.32-22. Normally kernel upgrades aren't necessary but in this case your error message is specifically mentioning it
<iamm> mmm how would i be able to upgrade... w/ no wifi...
<iamm> i've got ubuntu and xubuntu lucid ISOs
<ruien> oh, you're not on a landline right now. so you have two computers?
<iamm> yes i'm using my cousin's
<iamm> wired wasn't also working trying to get help in #ubuntu but one helping me got out of options..
<iamm> because even ethtool wasn't present
<ruien> generally every package on ubuntu is available as a .deb, I think, which is a file you could put on a usb stick and copy-paste to your ubuntu install.
<ruien> i've never done that for a kernel upgrade and kernel source, though..hmm
<iamm> yes, but he said that should be out of package already... inbuilt i guess..
<ruien> you can't just connect the laptop to wired internet temporarily and run the appropriate apt-get commands?
<iamm> should i again... re-install xubuntu lucid... its taking me days already... :((
<ruien> i thought you already have xubuntu-lucid installed.. how would a re-install help?
<iamm> because maybe i thought i've messed up some things already, a fresh probably... could helpp
<ruien> nah, no need. linux is smart
<iamm> we've run the wired yesterday, but it just reads then nothing happens
<ruien> you mean you're not even getting internet with a wired connection?
<iamm> the network icon at the top, spins like reading, then returns to its orig icon... then that's it... still disconnected...
<iamm> yes
<ruien> that's odd. wired networks almost *always* work out of the box on ubuntu. I'm assuming you're connecting to a router, right?
<iamm> yes.. from a router..
<ruien> what type of network card are you using for the wired connection?
<iamm> RTL8101E / RTL8012E
<ruien> i really think that should be working out of the box. It didn't even work on a fresh install? Is your router doing normal DHCP?
<ElTimo> hey, i tried to install xubuntu on top of a kubuntu install using the xubuntu-desktop package, but now i can't log in. all i get when gdm tries to load is a grey screen and no mouse pointer
<ruien> "ifconfig" gives you general information on your network card config. It should be listing your wired network adapater as eth0, and it should have some basic info
<ElTimo> if anyone has any ideas some help would be nice
<ruien> ElTimo: i'm not sure, but it sounds like the computer is failing to locate the window manager. Do you get a window manager if you try to load xfce directly from the commandline with "xfce4-session"?
<ElTimo> ruien: it's actually failing to load the login manager itself. all i get is a blank grey screen that fades in from black, rather like gdm does
<ElTimo> but startx works fine
<ElTimo> i'd just rather not have to hit ctrl+alt+f1, log in, then type startx and then finally be able to use my computer
<ruien> how does startx know to load xfce instead of kde now that you have both installed?
<ElTimo> i uninstalled kde.
<iamm> ruien: http://pastebin.com/gSFwwn2k
<ruien> ah, okay. could you just do something like putting "su <your user> -c startx" in your /etc/rc.local?
<ruien> which basically just runs the startx command (as you, not as root) when the computer boots (since rc.local is run on boot)
<ruien> iamm: looking
<ElTimo> essentially, but i just feel like it's cleaner to do it the normal way
<ruien> agreed; it would be. Personally i don't know enough about window managers to fix it the right way
<ruien> i just installed xubuntu directly and obviously that works out of the box :)
<ElTimo> of course
<ElTimo> fsck it. i'm going back to lubuntu until i can fix this lol
<ruien> good luck
<ElTimo> thanks, and thanks for trying to help
<ruien> sure
<ruien> iamm: maybe i am missing something, but it looks like your eth0 wired adapter is getting a IPv6 address but no IPv4 address.
<ruien> other computers are connected behind this router without issue, right?
<iamm> should it be IPv4 not the 6?
<ruien> yeah, definitely
<iamm> yes.. all windows
<iamm> ^^
<iamm> should it be the driver too?
<ruien> well, it's hard to say. I am using a similar network adapter, and it's working out of the box. You *should* have a line that looks like: inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<iamm> btw i'm running the xubuntu side by side with windows.. if that helps :/
<ruien> err, 192.168.0.2
<iamm> i see
<ruien> as a VM, or dual-boot?
<iamm> dual boot on one physical HD and divided by partitions..
<ruien> it won't affect it then. anyway i gotta take off for lunch, be back later, sorry.. :-/
<iamm> alright
<Christos``> anyone here i need some help
<Christos``> join #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<ruien> Anyway, my turn.. I have one hard drive, sda, with sda1 and then sda2 holding logical partitions {sda5, sda6, sda7, and sda8}. My xubuntu installation is on sda1 as it is my main OS. I have a ghost image from a previous solely-windows-xp install that I have imaged onto sda7. Grub2 finds the install, but it does not boot. Does this method have any hope?
<ruien> wb iamm
<iamm> :) thx
<ruien> i meant to ask, with no internet connection, how were you installing the bcmwl-kernel-source module anyway?
<iamm> i've downloaded it
<ruien> the .deb?
<iamm> from the ubuntu package site
<iamm> yes
<ruien> ohh.. that's the problem. I see now
<ruien> you know about dependencies right?
<iamm> yes...
<iamm> getting familiar with it
<iamm> though i've did it one by one .. those
<iamm> when it ran error because it needed some files
<ruien> i think you missed some
<iamm> then download some again
<iamm> i see..
<ruien> right. I think you need the kernel-sources.. let me see if I can find the package
<iamm> i've ran through this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=06c6ee239e7c9752ace5ce73bbaa0805&t=1368699 though its for karmic, i saw for lucid and saw the same package version i've downloaded before
<ruien> looking...
<iamm> my case applied for liveusb offline, but the xubuntu iso don't have dkms
<iamm> only dkpg
<iamm> and also, b43 and STA needs to be installed both isn't it? or only one..
<ruien> i'm not sure, because when I installed my wireless driver I only did "apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source", had no errors, and it worked. It did have to download dependencies though, and I had an internet connection so it found everything.
<iamm> so i've got both dkpg and dkms installed... gee i'm getting cloudy...
<ruien> right
<iamm> would you walk me through getting the wired working... i guess its the easiest way..
<ruien> yeah. Basically, i think you just need to configure the adapter manually, because it's likely the drivers are there
<ruien> i'm looking up info on that now
<ruien> what error do you get if you try to ping 192.168.0.1 / 192.168.1.1
<ruien> no route to host?
<ElTimo> okay, i think xubuntu SERIOUSLY needs more work
<ElTimo> or at least attention to detail
<Sysi> like what?
<ruien> iamm: try something like ifconfig etho 192.168.1.105 netmask 255.255.255.0
<ElTimo> neither the default gdm theme nor the default settings are installed with the metapackage, and even when they are installed, the settings aren't honored AT ALL
<iamm> okay
<ElTimo> i have NEVER needed a cigarette when dealing with an ubuntu-based operating system
<raevol> hey all, i am looking at the XScreensaver app-defaults file, has xubuntu considered modifying this to make it prettier?
<ElTimo> and i damn near just threw my laptop across the room
<iamm> ruien, should i be actively connected to the wired while doing so?
<bazhang> ElTimo, please calm down
<ruien> yes.
<ruien> connect to the wired, restart the machine.
<ruien> then give me a printout of `ifconfig`
<ElTimo> sorry, i'm just appalled that there is so little care taken in an LTS release
<iamm> okay brb in a moment
<bazhang> ElTimo, you have not said what the issues or errors are; you won't get any help in your current mode.
<Datz> Hi, is there any difference between Ubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu-server besides desktop environment?
<bazhang> !details | ElTimo
<ubottu> ElTimo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Datz> well, I supposed -server has no envi
<Sysi> Datz: no
<ruien> Datz: nope
<Datz> ok, thanks
<bazhang> Datz, they are cli
<ElTimo> alright, bazhang i was in here earlier. and if you'd care to read the scrollback, i did mention what my problem was
<Datz> why do I get different numbers of modules with lsmod on these different installs?
<ElTimo> so before you pull out your prepackaged responses on me, pay some attention
<bazhang> ElTimo, please lose the attitude
<ElTimo> you first.
<ElTimo> don't bother to kick me, i'll leave
<ruien> bazhang, i can only second ElTimo in this case
<Sysi> i can't
<Sysi> let's not make flamewar
<ElTimo> i'm not trying for that
<Datz> are default config for packages different for Ubuntu/xubuntu?
<ElTimo> Datz, yes, that's actually the reason i'm having so many problems lol
<Sysi> you have two separate installs in same machine? (why)
<Datz> ah
<ruien> Datz: yes. What problem are you trying to solve; maybe we can recommend one of them?
<Sysi> ElTimo: i think gdm default settings are taken to use when you install xubuntu-artwork and xubuntu-gdm-theme
<ElTimo> but not with ubuntu-*?
<Sysi> idk about that
<Sysi> that' #ubuntu problem then :)
<Datz> ruien: no problem, going to move from xubuntu to ubuntu server if resource use in general is the same. I remember someone complaining about apache2 taking up too much ram with -server, they having 320MB RAM.. this machine I want to install is old P3 with 256MB RAM.. wondering if xubuntu is lighter resource wise discounting GUI
<ElTimo> yeah good point :P
 * ElTimo is currently in his 4th attempt at getting xubuntu to install properly ><
<ruien> Datz: ubuntu-server will be MUCH lighter than xubuntu with xfce loaded and such.
<Datz> xubuntu with gdm stopped seems very light
<Datz> ruien: that's why I say minus GUI
<Sysi> anything is pretty light without grapics
<iamm> ruien, quite laborous.. error goes something, permission denied, eth0: error while getting interface flags: No such device
<ElTimo> ruien, wouldn't ubuntu server have a bunch of server apps running in the background?
<Datz> well, I have only 256MB ram
<ruien> ElTimo: not really.. I installed a machine from ubuntu-server and it was very barebones
<Sysi> with alternate disk you can make barebone cli installation also
<ruien> iamm: when you type "ifconfig", you get no output except for the error?
<iamm> ruien, for only 'ifconfig' it lists eth0 and lo, with 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.105 netmask 255.255.255.0 it gives that error
<ruien> iamm: right. i want to see the output for "eth0" when you just run ifconfig normally, while the wired network is attached.
<iamm> ruien, i think its the same w/ the pastebin i've given earlier, but i'll give the lines in a sec...
<ruien> okay, i was thinking maybe that pastbin didn't have the wired attached on reboot.
<iamm> ruien, http://pastebin.com/jvGHE0dz
<iamm> wired was connected when i restarted
<ruien> hmm, what happens when you run "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.105 netmask 255.255.255.0" as root?
<iamm> means, with 'sudo' ?
<iamm> its the same error as above..
<iamm> does ddwrt some issues w/ linux clients?
<well_laid_lawn> the router doesn't care what os the comps are running
<iamm> ...okay :/
<ruien> well, that's generally true, assuming the router's protocols have been implemented correctly. Is it a respectable brand?
<iamm> linksys router
<iamm> this is what i get 3 lines of error http://pastebin.com/qKLn9xCA
<well_laid_lawn> you spelt it ehth0 - it is eth0
<ruien> iamm: you typed "ehth0"?
<raevol> wow why is the image on the unlock screen for screensaver so hard to change...
<iamm> ah dang, yes...
<raevol> still trying to figure out where it is loaded from
<iamm> ruien, no error anymore..
<ruien> iamm: okay, there shouldn't be any output. Can you pastebin the output from "ifconfig" again?
<iamm> okay one sec
<iamm> http://pastebin.com/D46Ah8sQ
<ruien> iamm: that *looks* normal now.. can you ping google?
<iamm> 'ping google.com', unknown host, checked the icon at the top still disconnected...
<ruien> okay, i don't know then. I can only direct you over to #ubuntu...
<well_laid_lawn> restart the network
<well_laid_lawn> now the cards up
<iamm> okay... thanks for the help anyway ruien..
<well_laid_lawn> sudo service networking restart
<iamm> well_laid_lawn, okay
<iamm> restart: unknown instance:
<iamm> error
<ManicMalkavian> iamm, sudo /etc/init.d/networkign restart
<ManicMalkavian> iamm, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<well_laid_lawn> I've just been assuning everyone's on 10.04 lately...
<iamm> ManicMalkavian, * Reconfiguring network interfaces... [OK]
<ManicMalkavian> does it work now?
<ManicMalkavian> ping www.google.com -n 4
<iamm> ManicMalkavian, nope, still disconnected
<iamm> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<ManicMalkavian> ping 58.28.4.2 -n 4
<ruien> i think the problem is that I told him how to make the network card listen on, say 192.168.0.105, but that wasn't DHCP-generated, and the card still does not know the default gateway and such
<ruien> ManicMalkavian: ping x.x.x.x -c4
<ManicMalkavian> aaah i see
<ruien> (i know next to nothing on network adapter manual config)
<well_laid_lawn> should try to ping the router
<iamm> all is network unreachable...
<iamm> i'll try to restart the system
<well_laid_lawn> ping -c 3 192.168.1.1
<well_laid_lawn> for the router
<well_laid_lawn> do we know if the router is 192.168.0 or 192.168.1
<ruien> we don't know.
<well_laid_lawn> it would help - best to just use dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces
<ruien> oh, wait. he said it was a linksys router
<well_laid_lawn> never used one here...
<iamm> um, its still network unreachable
<ruien> well on a fresh install of xubuntu, i assumed it would already be attempting to use dhcp automatically.. but that wasn't working (his eth0 had an inet6 addr but no ipv4)
<iamm> i'll do another install anyways... it would take less than hour and hopefully i could have the wired working
<iamm> thanks guys
<well_laid_lawn> and with the firmware upgrade to the router is ipv4 enabled?
<ruien> good luck iamm.. we tried :-/
<iamm> well_laid_lawn... not sure how that works tho..
<well_laid_lawn> you would have to connect with the routers interface to check it...
<iamm> i see.. i'll still have to check it
<iamm> not much of a networker.. :D
<well_laid_lawn> I onlt know enough to get myself into trouble and sometimes out :]
<well_laid_lawn> s/onlt/only
<well_laid_lawn> if another comp can use the router it prob is fine
<iamm> thanks well_laid_lawn.. i'll try to reinstall first xubuntu and see if the wired works
<well_laid_lawn> k luck
<ruien> iamm: there is a guy (JHAY) in #ubuntu with exactly the same problem you are seeing
<iamm> thanks ruien
<iamm> Slart is familiar, i think he's one of the guys who helped me yesterday with the wired...
<iamm> everything goes good just stopped with ethtool
<ruien> the guy helping JHAY is "Loshki", so read his responses to jhay and try them yourself
<iamm> just sharing..
<iamm> thanks
<ruien> ok
<Allanea> Hey
<Allanea> Guys I need urgent help
<Allanea> like NOW NOW NOW help
<ruien> uh, what's up?
<bazhang> Allanea, then ask a question
<well_laid_lawn> hard to help not knowing the issue
<well_laid_lawn> clues ^^
<bazhang> you are crossposting in #ubuntu as well
<bazhang> !find chromium
<ubottu> Found: chromium, chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, chromium-browser-inspector, chromium-browser-l10n (and 9 others)
<bazhang> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.342.9~r43360-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 11477 kB, installed size 38368 kB
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<bazhang> no need for firefox on that one
<Allanea> thanks
<Allanea> is there any way to uninstall FF after this is done?
<bazhang> same helpers in most major channels
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> via the package manager
<Allanea> okay?
<iamm> hi guys i've reinstalled xubuntu but wired still not working, out of the box..
<bazhang> iamm, what chipset
<iamm> where could i possibly see that..
<iamm> newbie ^^
<bazhang> iamm, try lspci if its pci, lsusb if its usb
<iamm> i see, lspci chipset for wired?
<bazhang> should be yep
<Allanea> wow this install is slow as fuck out
<bazhang> just type lspci
<Allanea> sorry for the cursing
<bazhang> Allanea, language please
<Allanea> have spent 3 days and 5 empty CDs trying to make the machine work
<bazhang> iamm, paste.ubuntu.com with the output and give us the url
<Allanea> while also writing my essays on a lappy
<Allanea> :)
<Allanea> a VISTA lappy
<bazhang> Allanea, recent machine
<Allanea> 2 years old
<bazhang> try unetbootin then boot from usb flash stick
<bazhang> no need for CD
<iamm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/440728/
<bazhang> reading now iamm
<Allanea> well the browser is working
<bazhang> iamm, what does ifconfig show?
<iamm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/440730/
<bazhang> iamm, that looks good
<bazhang> iamm, now in terminal try sudo dhclient eth0 followed by your user password
<bazhang> iamm, I had that same chipset in previous computer, so certainly works
<well_laid_lawn> bazhang: sorry to interrupt but there used to be a botlink for intel hd sound fix but I can't for the life of me find it - is it still there?
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bazhang> well_laid_lawn, that?
<well_laid_lawn> bazhang: thnx :]
<iamm> hmmn when installing, should the wired be connected? because i didn't....
<iamm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/440737/
<bazhang> iamm, is the ethernet cable plugged in now?
<iamm> yes when i performed the the dhclient
<bazhang> that's odd
<iamm> when i plugged in the cable, the network icon reads but gets back to disconnected
<bazhang> the network manager applet?
<iamm> yess at the top..
<bazhang> was it still trying to connect when you did that?
<bazhang> sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<iamm> nope.. just either when i re-plug the cable or select the auto eth0 option on the icon
<bazhang> iamm, ok. lets leave that applet alone.
<iamm> i'm thinking of fixing the wireless first, but i don't know which of which on the guides i've been through with google
<bazhang> iamm, dual boot?
<iamm> yes, side by side w/ windows xp
<bazhang> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01) that's your wireless
<bazhang> very well supported in Ubuntu
<iamm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=06c6ee239e7c9752ace5ce73bbaa0805&t=1368699&page=2
<iamm> could i follow that guide
<iamm> instead of karmic though, i'll download the lucid ones..
<bazhang> iamm, I seem to recall windows likes to shut down certain wireless devices unless otherwise told
<bazhang> what does sudo ifup wlan0 return
<iamm> i'm now disconnecting the wired...
<bazhang> iamm, taking a break for the night?
<iamm> not sure what that means... lolz...
<bazhang> iamm, you said you are disconnecting the ethernet cable
<iamm> heheh got error: ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0. ignoring unknown interface return=return
<bazhang> no need to disconnect the ethernet for that command btw
<bazhang> iamm, reconnect the ethernet cable and don't use the network manager applet , but instead run the command sudo dhclient eth0  once more
<iamm> the same err :(
<Arch_NME> hi
<Arch_NME> anyone around?
<bazhang> hi
<Arch_NME> hello baxhang
<Arch_NME> I'm having trouble getting xubuntu to install on my toughbook cf-29
<bazhang> recent notebook? what errors
<Arch_NME> well, actually I finally got it installed but now it freezes on boot
<Arch_NME> it's not recent
<bazhang> using the live or the alternate
<Arch_NME> pentium M 1.4 768 ram
<Arch_NME> using alternate
<Arch_NME> the live would not work
<Arch_NME> got all the way through install on alternate though
<bazhang> tried any bootoptions?
<Arch_NME> how do I access that?
<bazhang> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<bazhang> does it get to the login screen?
<Arch_NME> no
<Arch_NME> it briefly shows the xubuntu logo then goes blank
<Arch_NME> this is booting off the HDD
<Arch_NME> which I just installed xbuntu to off the alt disk
<bazhang> what about in recovery mode
<Arch_NME> how do I access that?
<bazhang> hold shift at boot
<Arch_NME> that got me grub
<bazhang> this a dual boot?
<Arch_NME> no
<Arch_NME> I choose recovery mode
<bazhang> yep
<Arch_NME> now I have recovery menu
<bazhang> several choices, correct?
<Arch_NME> options are clean dpkg failsafex grub netroot root
<bazhang> I'd try failsafe
<Arch_NME> it said now runnign in low graphics mode
<Arch_NME> what would oyu like to do
<bazhang> what video card
<Arch_NME> I think this uses intel grphics
<bazhang> lucid 10.04?
<Arch_NME> Intel 915GMS Graphic
<bazhang> check lspci in terminal to be certain
<bazhang> okay
<Arch_NME> yeah this is with 10.4
<Arch_NME> so run for one session
<Arch_NME> pr reconfigure graphics
<Arch_NME> pr = or
<bazhang> sounds like that's not the issue then
<bazhang> you could certainly try though, no harm
<Arch_NME> well this is much farther than I have gotten with it before
<bazhang> that's positive at least
<Arch_NME> Im at desktop now
<bazhang> is the system up to date?
<Arch_NME> lspci says intel 82852/855gm integrated graphics
<Arch_NME> it's a fresh install of an miage I downloaded today
<Arch_NME> miage = image
<Arch_NME> have not run any updates though as this is the first time I have been able to get it to start
<bazhang> might want to update now that you can :)
<Arch_NME> perhaps runnign the update will help?
<Arch_NME> ok
<Arch_NME> 88 available
<Arch_NME> installing now
<bazhang> great :)
<Arch_NME> update download complete now installing
<Arch_NME> updates complete restarting system
<Arch_NME> and it appears to have frozen again on the same spot
<Arch_NME> any other ideas?
<gabi_> hello guys, can you tell me how to update xfce 4.6.1 to xfce 4.6.2 in xubuntu 10.04. Thnaks
<well_laid_lawn> Arch_NME: I think the boot option suggestion that bazhang posted earlier is your best bet
<well_laid_lawn> Arch_NME: I would suggest using   noapic nolapic   as first try for boot options
<bazhang> gabi_, why would you need that
<Arch_NME> I have started installing ubuntu 9.10
<Arch_NME> what's apic though?
<gabi_> i don't need it, but I thought it would be useful to have the latest version. If it's not smth. trivial then i will wait for next xubuntu release
<bazhang> gabi_, best to wait then
<gabi_> ok, thanks
<Arch_NME> yeah 9.10 just works
<Arch_NME> wtf...
<well_laid_lawn> Arch_NME: could be kernel options maybe
<Arch_NME> idk...
<Arch_NME> you got me
<well_laid_lawn> just guessing - i'm a long way from your lappy here
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<Arch_NME> idk
<Arch_NME> I'm just glad I got something working at this point
<Arch_NME> I'm using this computer as a navigation system this weekend
<Arch_NME> and the sun just rose...
<Arch_NME> lol
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<Arch_NME> don't suppose you know anything about openCPN eh?
<well_laid_lawn> never even heard of it sorry :]
<Arch_NME> it marine nav software, quite nice actually
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like fun
<iamm> hello... i'm quite close here w/ the wifi now... i am able to see my SSID but i can't connect to it...
<p0a> Hello how do I send a notification to the user using C on xubuntu?
<p0a> I've seen the update manager do it
<well_laid_lawn> c the programming language?
<p0a> yes
<well_laid_lawn> that would be root and evey active user afaik - from the kernel up apps use c
<p0a> Is root necessary? I think a user can send a message to himself
<p0a> message/notification
<p0a> I think pidgin does it too
<well_laid_lawn> if you type   top   in terminal you will see apps running and the user that started them - root is listed lots 'cause lots of daemons and stuff are written in c
<StaRetji> Hello folks, can someone help me out with ssh here
<StaRetji> for some reason if I change sshd port to 2222 instead of 22
<StaRetji> connection is rejected
<StaRetji> same thing works well on ubuntu, so I'm a bit confused
<well_laid_lawn> you changed it on the server but not the client?
<StaRetji> I just opened sshd_config changed 22 to 2222 restarted deamon, nothing
<well_laid_lawn> or is it blocked by the firewall
<StaRetji> nopes, it works on another usb stick on the same machine
<StaRetji> so, basically, everything is the same
<StaRetji> if I put back to 22 it works
<well_laid_lawn> sshd is on the "server" - the client comp would default to using 22
<StaRetji> so I wonder, if xubuntu has firewall
<StaRetji> yeah, i know, but i specify 2222 on the client
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<well_laid_lawn> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.30pre1-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 126 kB, installed size 748 kB
<well_laid_lawn> in terminal do   ps aux | grep ufw   to see if it is running
<StaRetji> root@ubuntu:~# ps aux | grep ufw
<StaRetji> root      6870  0.0  0.1   1856   608 pts/1    S+   11:26   0:00 grep --color=auto ufw
<StaRetji> i tried sudo ufw default allow
<StaRetji> same thing
<well_laid_lawn> k
<StaRetji> once i go back to 22 it works, damn :)
<StaRetji> 10 mins ago, i've tried ubuntu it works on 2222, no problem
<well_laid_lawn> you could try in #ubuntu-server they might be more familiar with ssh
<StaRetji> thx mate, appreciate your help
<well_laid_lawn> np
<StaRetji> one more question if you don't mind
<StaRetji> where do I change menu.lst
<StaRetji> or this is different now?
<StaRetji> I would like to modify it a bit, as I don't need boot menu anymore, just want default one
<well_laid_lawn> r u using 10.04?
<StaRetji> yep
<well_laid_lawn> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<StaRetji> ok, thx!
<well_laid_lawn> no menu.lst anymore
<StaRetji> understood
<well_laid_lawn> options are moved to diff files
<well_laid_lawn> same options - different files for 'em
<StaRetji> on to reading ;)
<StaRetji> hm, it will be tough, I'm using xubuntu live on usb stick with persistant storage
<StaRetji> root@ubuntu:~# /usr/sbin/update-grub
<StaRetji> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<StaRetji> i tried searching for grub.cfg on usb stick, but there is none
<well_laid_lawn> afaik livecd doesn't use grub
<StaRetji> exactly
<StaRetji> now I have to find where's the boot file
<well_laid_lawn> so what is it you want to change?
<StaRetji> there boot option, several
<well_laid_lawn> boot is syslinux iirc
<StaRetji> when I start, it offers whole lot
<StaRetji> I just want to leave the one with persistant storage and make it boot instant
<well_laid_lawn> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<CuriosTiger> Hi all. So this is just cosmetic, but I discovered that if I enable display compositing (in Window Manager Tweaks), the actual body of my Terminal windows (which had app-specific transparency) goes completely opaque.
<schlaftier> CuriosTiger: are you using the xfce4-terminal?
<CuriosTiger> yes
<schlaftier> CuriosTiger: then it should play along with the Xfce compositing capabilities... just enable transparency in the preferences
<CuriosTiger> I did, and it doesn't seem to be playing along
<CuriosTiger> it did in 9.10, so this seems to have changed in the latest release. Then again, I did reinstall (rather than upgrade), so it could be a setting issue somewhere
<schlaftier> How did you proceed to make it transparent before you enabled Xfce compositing?
<CuriosTiger> xfce-terminal preferences -> Appearance -> Transparent background
<CuriosTiger> and that works fine with compositing off. It's only when I enable compositing globally that the windows return to being completely opaque (except for the title bar, which does then become transparent as it's supposed to.)
<schlaftier> I see. However, that's not real transparency without compositing (it only shows part of the desktop background picture)
<CuriosTiger> True. Are you saying I should disable the feature in xfce-terminal and rely only on the global settings?
<schlaftier> I can confirm that when I disable and enable transparency, it stays grey.
<schlaftier> No, I'm not suggesting you to disable it in xfce4-terminal, because you need it there too
<CuriosTiger> well, need and need. It really is just eye candy.
<CuriosTiger> But you're right it's not true transparency -- xfce-terminal only shows the background, not other windows behind it for example
<schlaftier> Try quitting the terminal and opening it again, worked for me
<CuriosTiger> that worked for me too. Danke. :)
<CuriosTiger> now it also shows other windows behind it
<schlaftier> You're welcome
<schlaftier> It uses the default compositing features now
<CuriosTiger> neat
<CuriosTiger> I just configured it so that it becomes more transparent when inactive
<CuriosTiger> seems a good way to tell the active window apart from inactive ones
 * CuriosTiger goes through every time he does a fresh install, trying to tweak the desktop "just so"
<CuriosTiger> Actually pretty happy with the result right now.
<schlaftier> CuriosTiger: there are a couple of new features in each release, so it's worth it... also you don't get bored that way ;-)
<CuriosTiger> schlaftier: I was just happy that vmware was quick about releasing a new version of vmware tools this time. That usually takes them a while.
<CuriosTiger> (My primary desktop OS at work is win7, but I always have xubuntu running in a virtual machine for easy access to bash, various command-line tools and certain unix/linux utils that are either unavailable or poorly ported to windows)
<CuriosTiger> I'm particularly happy to have xfce because compiz fusion doesn't work in vmware (the vmware video driver lacks the necessary support)
<schlaftier> Compiz is overkill anyway for me :)
<CuriosTiger> for me too
<CuriosTiger> but it's nice that xfwm gives me eye candy on emulated graphics :)
<chavez> Hi all, I recently upgraded from kubuntu 8.04 to 9.10 and then to 10.04. Removed all kde4 stuff and changed to xfce (minimal xubuntu, with only few apps). Now can't get mouse acceleration to work - xfce settings manager doesn't work, xset mouse 20 2 also
<slow-motion> hi
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bluds> hi
<bluds> anybody can tell me how can i read a compact flash at bit level
<frnknstn> what do you mean by 'at bit level'?
<frnknstn> something lower than dd would do?
<choi> hi what do i do when my kernel has no iso9660 (cdrom) filesystem support?
<Kangarooo> hello. im maybe having this problem https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes so first i tyd link whats first in that page. X  freezes . https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze from there i found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen and in bottom theres command sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg and intel_reg_dumper > regdump_good.txt  while working and when not then thrue ssh intel_reg_dumper > regdump_broke.tx
<Kangarooo> i just now got again crash and from another pc ssh did that. what more info should i make? some more commands to make crash report? maybe apport ubuntu-bug offline for later uploading but for what package? xorg?
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: ? for error when pc has one of theese intel integrated video what bug report should i do? im now in ssh to crashed pc. apport-cli -f -p xorg ? or xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<kangarooo1> ok i made offline ubuntu-bug for xorg apport.xserver-xorg-video-intel and apport.xserver-xorg witch one should i report?
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: if it is an intel video, use the -intel package
<charlie-tca> If it is not intel, use xserver-xorg
<knome> charlie-tca, who would be responsible for wacom-related stuff in ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. bug would be against 'wacom'
<knome> i don't want to file a bug. i want to get my hands on that person.
<charlie-tca> It is in main, I believe, which normally means desktop
<knome> thay've apparently removed the wacomcpl tool, which makes configuring the tablet a nightmare
<likemindead> facepalm.jpg
<charlie-tca> looking
<charlie-tca> says 'Ubuntu X-SWAT'
<knome> and that would be?
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-lists
<knome> irc channel?
<charlie-tca> heh... good luck with that one
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu X-SWAT does not use Launchpad. This page was created on 2008-10-06  when the xserver-xorg-input-joystick_1:1.3.2-1ubuntu1 package was uploaded to intrepid/RELEASE.
<knome> read that
<charlie-tca> oh, maybe that is wrong. That is not in lucid
<knome> that?
<charlie-tca> Oh, same team though for lucid and maverick
<charlie-tca> Timo Aaltonen <tjaalton@ubuntu.com>
<knome> right...
<charlie-tca> ^ ^ published it for lucid
<charlie-tca> looks like #ubuntu-x should own it
<knome> meh
<charlie-tca> it is part of xserver-xorg packages
<knome> yes, but the package no longer includes wacomcpl
<charlie-tca> timo also has a ppa for it
<knome> ò.O
<charlie-tca> The X team should be the ones responsible for that, I think
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/~tjaalton/+archive/ppa
<charlie-tca> bugs for it go here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-wacom
<charlie-tca> yup, #ubuntu-x
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<knome> NOTE: there is no package wacom-tools in Ubuntu 10.04 any more, so you'll have to use your tablet without it.
<charlie-tca> Is that the missing package?
<knome> yes
<knome> and i have no idea why it is dropped
<knome> maybe because sabdfl do not want any "complex" gui's in...
<knome> this just makes configuring your tablet with dual head a really, really hard job
<knome> and i wouldn't want to use time for that kind of stuff
<charlie-tca> Well, at least it is an answer
<knome> it's a very bad one
<knome> and there is no answer, to be exact
<knome> i'm just guessing
<knome> why would anybody want to drop a package if it makes life uh... really hard for somebody?
<charlie-tca> You could ask bryce that one. He is the head guy for xorg, isn't he?
<knome> no idea
<knome> i'd just like my wacom to work again really
<knome> i've been working on this a couple of hours already.
<woodworks> hey, i installed ubuntu 9.10 on an old box and decided gnome was just too sluggish, so using some debian dvds and aptitude installed xfce, is this close to what xubuntu does? should i try to get xubuntu installed?
<knome> well xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce rather than gnome
<charlie-tca> Actually, xubuntu installs xfce along with lightweight applications to try and keep resources required as low as possible
<charlie-tca> or what knome said
<woodworks> so its pretty much the same? the way i did it?
<charlie-tca> What apps does debian install? don't really kniow
<woodworks> i mean it runs pretty nice
<charlie-tca> If it ain't broke...
<woodworks> charlie-tca: my sentiments exactly, thanks for the input guys
<likemindead> LOL -- http://bit.ly/9WmQPx
<xubuntu778> hi
<knome> !hi | xubuntu778
<ubottu> xubuntu778: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu778> This is fantastic
<likemindead> Yes, it is. :D
<xubuntu778> I have internet and system not instaled for all
<xubuntu778> before this I was on Kubuntu 9.10
<xubuntu778> does have many diferents ?
<knome> xubuntu778, xfce instead of kde
<xubuntu778> ok
<xubuntu778> if I want to use PPPOE did I need to use terminal to create connection or have something else
<likemindead> Like for a dial-up connection? :-\
<xubuntu778> you mean it's the same way like for dial-up?
<xubuntu778> sea you later I need to restart, installation complete
<Kangarooo> will command sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat add ppa from https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat ?
<Kangarooo> couse in vi /etc/apt/sources.list i dont see anything changed and dont see that ppa added
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> looks to me like it is ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<charlie-tca> or ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<charlie-tca> depending on which one you wanted
<charlie-tca> Go to the website https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat and click on the one you want to use. It will take you to the lauchpad page the tells what to add for that ppa.
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: i wanted https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test so i tryd sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-freeze-test and that also didnt add anything
<Kangarooo> maybe ubuntu-x-swat/x-freeze-test/ubuntu  ?yes?
<Kangarooo> no that also didnt add
<charlie-tca> Read that page carefully. It tells you it is ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-freeze-test
<charlie-tca> There are two packages in that ppa, both for Jaunty
<Kangarooo> and that also didn add. i tryd also deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-freeze-test/ubuntu jaunty main  but since that didnt work i was looking for other ways to add
<pahindr> hello
<Kangarooo> ah wait
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: are you using jaunty?
<Kangarooo> i dont know. 10.04
<charlie-tca> !hi | pahindr
<ubottu> pahindr: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<charlie-tca> 10.04 is lucid
<charlie-tca> jaunty was 9.04
<Kangarooo> ah im confused with thouse name :)
<charlie-tca> bookmark this page that tells you the name and number - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<Kangarooo> ah ok since that package is only for jaunty i cant add that?
<charlie-tca> You did add the ppa, but the package will only show up in jaunty
<Kangarooo> and also shouldt it show at least that i know its added in that sources.list?
<charlie-tca> I am not sure
<charlie-tca> think you have to reboot the computer to make it show up, but I could be wrong
<Kangarooo> i want to do this full bug report so im folowing steps in https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test since i see that in that list theres that intel-gpu-tools then i dont need that ppa since this package is also in universe
<knome> Kangarooo, the ppa probably has a newer version, which you are supposed to be using
<charlie-tca> Actually, the ppa is old
<knome> then the instructions are probably old as well
<slow-motion> n8
<Kangarooo> but link to theese instructions i found in page about bugs in newest version
<Kangarooo> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes i used first link Xfreezes that goes to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze and and end theres info about this page https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test
<Kangarooo> ill comunicate with that teams channel #ubuntu-x to make attention to that
<knome> if those packages are indeed in the repo's, you don't need the ppa
<knome> #ubuntu-x might not be really that responsive...
<knome> (don't hold your breath)
<Kangarooo> then in step 1 that should be added as comment that for verion that and that skip step 1. but maybe that ppa isnt for step 2 but for some else step but i dont see any other installation step. so then i also totaly asume that step isnt needed
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: yes after reboot sources.list wasnt updated so since its ppa for older ver. then that deb command and add-apt-repositorys didnt added or added in somewhere else
<charlie-tca> okay
<Kangarooo> yes that channel is sleeping. i tryd step 4   4.  `sudo INTEL_DEBUG=batch /etc/init.d/gdm restart` but got error http://pastebin.com/G4UCuFpS so instead of that command i should do restart gdm ?
<charlie-tca> I can't help with that. I don't know anything about it
<Kangarooo> ok ill try as that error said restart gdm
<Kangarooo> how thrue ssh execute sh script to run in monitor of that computer?
#xubuntu 2010-05-29
<T`_> what desktop search utility is a good choice for xubuntu 10.4? I'm looking for something equivalent to spotlight on the Mac
<bazhang> find?
<T`_> well i have find on my mac too
<T`_> looking for something which can do metadata + content search
<T`_> in applications, folders, etc.. everywhere
<bazhang> so something shiny then
<T`_> not necessarily.. as longa s it can do the above
<T`_> find is file centric only
<xubiNoob> Hi! Can anybody tell me how can i add a program to application menu bar?
<eev2> Hi all, I'm observing about 20 sec idle time after I log-in until the autostart applications start. I was wondering if you could help me diagnose what is causing this. I can't see any action when I use the top command. Any ideas? I have xubuntu 10.4.
<xubuntu491> hi
<astroboy> I have a problem with notification: when I go over them with the cursor, they disappear
<knome> astroboy, that is a feature
<astroboy> fresh xubuntu installation
<astroboy> knome: why is that useful?
<astroboy> ah not to get in the way
<knome> astroboy, they are not clickable
<astroboy> fair enough :P
<knome> astroboy, yes, not to get in the way
<astroboy> ok, thanks. I didn't know that and I thought it was a problem
<astroboy> another thing
<astroboy> is there a way to move them
<knome> astroboy, i understand that can be confusing :)
<astroboy> because they are slightly low
<knome> afaik, http://mupuf.org/blog/article/22/ is still pretty much the only way
<knome> i'm not sure if you can control their exact positioning, though
<astroboy> uhm ok
<Sysi> knome: am i only who think notify-osd completely sucks?
<knome> Sysi, you're not.
<knome> Sysi, but sometimes you just have to adapt
<knome> Sysi, one could think it's pretty easy for you since you're still young ;)
<Sysi> i can remove it and live without notifications
<schlaftier> I must admit I like notify-osd
<Sysi> if it worked like in others, click and it goes away it would be okay
<Sysi> or it would be in other place
<morwen87> I just installed xubuntu but my audio doesn't work...
<Sysi> how are you testing?
<morwen87> through skype
<morwen87> plus, i'm not able to listen any default sound
<Sysi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<well_laid_lawn> in terminal do   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   - careful it is loud - ctrl_c to kill it morwen87
<well_laid_lawn> anything?
<morwen87> i'm trying to that, thanks
<morwen87> do I have to install alsa drivers?
<well_laid_lawn> they should have been installed by default
<morwen87> how do I check if I have it or not installed?
<well_laid_lawn> dpkg -l | grep alsa
<Sysi> they might aren't on xfce mixer's list by default
<morwen87> ok apparently I have alsa driver
<well_laid_lawn> try   alsamixer   in terminal and turn all up
<morwen87> done but still not working
<well_laid_lawn> the command cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp produced sound? morwen87
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<morwen87> no
<well_laid_lawn> o
<morwen87> it says the device is occupied or something
<morwen87> busy, I mean
<well_laid_lawn> then you need to explore   lspci   to see if the sound card is deected
<Sysi> even if it shows in lspci there may isn't drivers
<well_laid_lawn> morwen87: is this a xubuntu install or an ubuntu install with xubuntu-desktop?
<morwen87> xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Sysi> i should't matter in lucid
<morwen87> i installed lucid
<Sysi> *it
<morwen87> anyway in lspci I cannot find the sound card
<morwen87> but there is a multimedia audio controller
<well_laid_lawn> lspci | grep audio
<Sysi> grep -i
<well_laid_lawn> that's the sound card morwen87
<morwen87> ok, then it is detected
<morwen87> but still no sound
<Sysi> tell us the model of it
<well_laid_lawn> morwen87: but what is using it atm? "morwen87> it says the device is occupied or something"
<morwen87> hmmm may it be the you tube page I opened to test the sound?
<morwen87> i'll close it and try again now
<well_laid_lawn> k
<morwen87> still "busy"
<well_laid_lawn> morwen87: all I can suggest is a logout/login to try to kill the app using it - unles Sysi has a suggestion?
<Sysi> install updates
<morwen87> how do I install updates?
<morwen87> sorry for the very silly questions, but I'm a linux newbie
<Sysi> there should be application in pnel telling if there re any available
<xubuntu931> buona sera
<xubuntu931> c'e' qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<schlaftier> !it | xubuntu931
<ubottu> xubuntu931: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<_L30_> anyone here to help me with plymouth?
<Sysi> what's up
<Kevin___> algum fala portugues?
<_L30_> how to get the grub menu?
<_L30_> at startup?
<slow-motion> hi
<Kangarooo> how can i connect from xubuntu to xubuntu using Xvnc? ive heard there was xvnc-viewer and xvnc-server but cant find anything like that. found how to connect to XDMCP but in xubuntu cant get System->Administration->Login Screen Setup      Tab Security->Enable XDMCP
<_Anthony> kangarooo u can just use vnc no?
<Kangarooo> as im reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC its not very easy. one solution in that page is everytime i need to ssh and from that computer to connect to the one i want to open vnc session. it would be easyr if i could just use some vnc-server to witch i just need to connect using som vnc-client
<_Anthony> yeah
<_Anthony> u can use vncviewer
<_Anthony> the SSH tunneling is for security purposes
<Sysi> just install vino and vncwiewer and it should work
<_Anthony> yeah
<_Anthony> vino is the server i was trying to think of
<Sysi> or vinagre maybe does for instead of vncviewer
<Kangarooo> Sysi: vino in server comp yes?
<Sysi> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.2-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 166 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<Kangarooo> ok
<_Anthony> actually since your using xubuntu
<_Anthony> x11vnc is probably a better choice
<_Anthony> its command line though
<Kangarooo> that was a server. ive installed that on server comp
<_Anthony> kangaroo: you do vino on the one you want to connect to
<Kangarooo> aaa. that i need to use to connect thrue ssh to comp i want to use as viever
<_Anthony> then the vncviewer/vinagre to connect to the server
<_Anthony> you dont need to use ssh tunneling
<_Anthony> its just for security
<Kangarooo> nnnye but thats very dificult way. so theres no easyr way to just make some vncserver to be working on server comp waiting for client comp to connect with one command from client comp?
<_Anthony> yeah
<_Anthony> ...
<_Anthony> thats what its like if you just install it
<_Anthony> the only thing you have to do s open the port in the firewall for the server
<_Anthony> do is*
<Kangarooo> yes computer who i want to connect has it own ip so no router is in the way for that. on client is home
<Kangarooo> ee client comp has router network
<_Anthony> ok then all you need to do
<_Anthony> is install vino
<_Anthony> and start it
<_Anthony> then connect using any vnc viewer
<_Anthony> client comp is making the connection so it doesn't need any ports opened
<Sysi> xub doesn't have firewall by default
<_Anthony> I meant in the router if it was behind a router
<Kangarooo> ph :) i was writing in terminal this messege: on server comp i cant open vino thrue ssh. so i need to physicaly start it on it?
<_Anthony> you can start vino through ssh
<_Anthony> im pretty sure at least
<Sysi> but is it possible to set it up?
<_Anthony> i dont remember
<_Anthony> i use x11vnc
<Sysi> i did graphically
<Kangarooo> mm no. i installed on serv comp vino but it suggests did i mean kino or vinfo. theres packages installed vino-passwd and vino-preferences witch asks for GTK
<_Anthony> hmm
<_Anthony> if you want to start it from command line i think x11vnc would be your best bet
<_Anthony> kangarooo: if you want it to keep a seperate user/session for vnc sessions than tightvncserver is nice
<_Anthony> it uses a separate profile for all vnc sessions though
<Kangarooo> ah ok i somehow managed.
<Kangarooo> but i managed only to get in to already opened session
<Kangarooo> and also without asking password..
<Kangarooo> thrue ssh i opened just x11vnc and it gave info username:2 then in this comp using vncviewer ip:2 i connected without password to exacly the same how i left it.
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-05-30
<Aquina> n8
<scrambled> i am trying to connect to my wireless WEP network, I entered the key but i can not connect.  iwconfig  shows the ESSID field scrambled, that is a long of string of garbage characters
<scrambled> it may be related to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/575960
<mikubuntu> could somebody help me fix some broken files on my system?  i forgot how
<mikubuntu> i seem to have fixed the 'broken packages' in synaptic, but open office presentation still will not launch, and i get this when i try to use the update manager: http://imagebin.ca/view/fwgZERo.html
<EJay_Napoleon> moin moin
<EJay_Napoleon> sind ja doch viel mehr da als ich jetzt erwartet hätte
<EJay_Napoleon> ich dachte da is son chanel woe die neuen erstma rein kommen und wenn die lück haben kommt mal irrgend einer daher gelaufen und gibt mal nen rat
<Sysi> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<EJay_Napoleon> also ich hab erstmal garnichts eingegeben
<EJay_Napoleon> ich installiere gerade xubuntu
<EJay_Napoleon> es stand auch nicht dabei das die chanels nach sprachen sortiert werden
<EJay_Napoleon> muss neustart machen bye
<xubuntu540> Hi, I have booted Xubuntu from Live-USB, made a hdd-install, not rebooted into the hdd-installation. I want to change the grub-installation from mbr to bootsector of the system partition. Afterwards booting from NT-Bootloader. I need only the grub commands for grub-installing/updating. My hdd-installation is on /dev/sda7. Any help much appriciated.
<xubuntu450>  Hi, I have booted Xubuntu from Live-USB, made a hdd-install, not rebooted into the hdd-installation. I want to change the grub-installation from mbr to bootsector of the system partition. Afterwards booting from NT-Bootloader. I need only the grub commands for grub-installing/updating. My hdd-installation is on /dev/sda7. Any help much appriciated.
<val_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<val_> alsp try #ubuntu
<xubuntu450> #ubuntu
<Sysi> /join #ubuntu
<tmobileuk> hi, i am a complete newbie to xubuntu and would like to have internet access via my T Mobile Huawei Mobile  Connect Model E160 usb modem stick. can anyone help me?
<Arpad2> what is winbind daemon?
<tomasparks> winbind is use by wine   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_%28software%29
<Arpad2> ok, thx
<joe_c> Hi all!  Is the current Xubuntu 10.04 an LTS or regular version?
<tomasparks> based on the website it should be LTS version
<slow-motion> hi
<tmobileuk> hi, i am a complete newbie to xubuntu and would like to have internet access via my T Mobile Huawei Mobile  Connect Model E160 usb modem stick. can anyone help me?
<tmobileuk> i installed usb-modeswitch but whenever i execute the application i get the error:  No default vendor/product ID given. Aborting
<steven> I had to install Empathy on Xubuntu myself.  When I do that...does it automatically install the Telepathy Connection Manager components as well.
<owen1> i added a command (xmodmap -e 'clear Lock' -e 'keycode 0x42 = Escape') to .xinitrc but it's not being executed on boot. why?
<hawkal> xubuntu 10.04 livecd is asking for login details. Anyone know what they are?
<hawkal> anyone?
<knome> ubuntu:ubuntu ?
<hawkal> tried that get an authentication failure
<knome> have you tried to just press enter? :P
<hawkal> yes
<knome> what about ubuntu and no pw?
<hawkal> and that
<knome> then no idea
<hawkal> thanks anyway
<knome> hawkal, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497118
<knome> hawkal, should relate to xubuntu as well - have you checked the cd integrity?
<hawkal> Thank you. No I didn't check the cd integrity.
#xubuntu 2011-05-23
<Guest8231> hello, folks, i have a strange issue with my laptop Xubuntu 11.04. after a few hours of working i drop out of session and some radeon problem is on screen, of course i can't make a screenshot of it. and also laptop gets very hot. i've been on maverick gnome for a year, and never had such problems.
<Guest8231> can it be 2.6.38-8 issue?
<bin_bash> can you write down the error?
<Unit193> Guest8231: Or check syslog/other logs?
<Guest8231> bin_bash well, probably i will have it in few hours again and make a photo of it.
<Guest8231> Unit193, how?
<bin_bash> cd /var/logs/
<bin_bash> then type
<bin_bash> ls
<bin_bash> and check out
<bin_bash> xorg.0.log
<Guest8231> cd /var/logs
<Guest8231> bash: cd: /var/logs: No such file or directory
<Unit193> /var/log/
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> cd /var/log/
<Guest8231> opened in gedit and i'm not sure it's here
<Guest8231> bin_bash, ok, when it happens again, i'll take a photo and come back here and post it on imagebin
<bin_bash> k
<Guest8231> one last quest. i recently installed 2.6.39 rc4 and wireless stopped working. now it's ok, i returned to 2.6.38 and brcm80211 is used. will it be fixed in new kernel releases?
<jmfurlott> I just did a fresh install of 11.04 and for some reason I can't get the power manager to come up
<jmfurlott> for my laptop battery. the icon is non existent
<nas> hi
<nas> problem with parole media player
<risd> hi all,..
<risd> i want to change the network proxy on my xubuntu, how can i do that?
<lemraish> risd, i'm not an advanced xfce user, so i suggest that u change ur proxy settigns in a preferred browser. w8 until somebody else can respond ur question.
<Cuchulainn> just this side of installing xubuntu (been an ubuntu user for a year)...where is the quick guide to help me transition?
<Cuchulainn> just about to install xubuntu..sorry the first part of that question got lost..
<Cuchulainn> to recap: me=gnome user about to try xfce...resources?
<lemraish> Cuchulainn, u wanna install xubuntu, right? what exactly is the difficulty?
<Cuchulainn> lemraish, no difficulty...am gnome user, tried kde, and want to transition to xfce, on accounta gnome unity move in natty...just looking for the resource or two that will help make said transition smoother, as opposed to not?
<Cuchulainn> lemraish, isntalling xubuntu right now, almost finished..
<Sysi> xfce is so simple you shouldn't have much problems
<Cuchulainn> Sysi, thanks...that's what i'm hoping...i found kde nice looking, but i will admit that the change was a little frustrating at first..
<Sysi> much options - it can be about anything
<Cuchulainn> Sysi, sounds like you know it...about ten mins left, then i'm sure that i'll have ??s..just trying to have it all queued up by then..
<Cuchulainn> Sysi, a little off topic...you ever had to produce much documentation?
<Sysi> i've done quite little docs, i now would need to write short guide "from ubuntu to fedora"
<lemraish> Cuchulainn, if u have questions, just get here and people will try to help ya. don't worry. i recently transfered to maverick myself. it's ok. and i'm even surprised with some things here, which were not present in gnome.
<Sysi> yeah, like window manager settings
<lemraish> from* maverick
<Sysi> and hotkey settings
<lemraish> and configurable notifications ))
<lemraish> and not working emerald O:-)
<Cuchulainn> Sysi, well i'm producing (perish the thought) microsoft docs, for work, and am having trouble documenting the winkey...i have a graphic, but for ease of entry want to turn it into font...
<Sysi> !emerald | lemraish
<ubottu> lemraish: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<lemraish> thx, Sysi )))
<Cuchulainn> but emerald was cool...still using it for mav..
<Sysi> it wasn't bad, compiz settings were
<Cuchulainn> compiz is broken in natty...for sure
<Sysi> bugsy
<lemraish> well, i was stupid enough to remove maverick after xubuntu natty installation ))
<lemraish> Cuchulainn, exactly. i still can't get compiz working with xfwm
<Sysi> it has never worked with xfwm, use it's decorator plugin
<lemraish> Sysi, u mean gtk-window-decorator?
<Cuchulainn> lemraish, almost made that same mistake...but fortunately have a netbook to use as testbed..
<Sysi> lemraish: no, compiz-window-decorator-plugin
<Sysi> i don't know how to use it but it's used with unity
<Sysi> fiddle with ccsm
<lemraish> Sysi, oh. :-O and i also should use it with --replace under ccsm's window decoration section?
<Sysi> no idea
<lemraish> Sysi, i'll explore this now, thanks :-)
<Cuchulainn> Sysi,  it is, but beware, you can really hose it if not careful...i only know cause i inadvertantly broke it so hard it had to be reinstalled..
<Sysi> i twice shortly tried compiz with 9.04 and back then emerald worked, with 11.04 i've heard in irc that it doesn't and unity uses compiz-plugin
<Cuchulainn> ccsm works great through 10.10..
<Sysi> IMO xfwm is best things in xfce, gnome got metacity as good just recently with gnome3, kwin has a bit more options
<Cuchulainn> gnome3?..me=ignorant...do go on?
<Sysi> ubuntu doesn't have it, for the firtst time ever ubuntu lacks the newest gnome
<Sysi> http://gnome3.org/
<Cuchulainn> mint then?...debian?
<Sysi> fedora, arch
<Sysi> debian sid maybe, dunno about mint
<lemraish> Sysi, u know i would use xfwm compositing with pleasure, but it doesn't have transparency within _active_ window. that's why i would like to use compiz
<Sysi> lemraish: alt+scroll on window title
<lemraish> Sysi, will it be saved after reboot? ))
<Sysi> i guess no
<Sysi> for what window do you need that?
<lemraish> Sysi, for a few apps ))
<lemraish> i always used it on maverick with a dak gtk theme, it looked awesome
<Cuchulainn> Sysi, tried to download fedora all day today, and apparently the server isnt up to snuff...i'll admit my connex. isn't the best, but everywhere else was recoverable..
<lemraish> may be there's way to add transparency on constant basis through editing some configs?
<Cuchulainn> Sysi, is Arch worth the effort?
<Sysi> lemraish: you maybe could do something with devilspie
<Sysi> i don't like arch very much
<lemraish> Cuchulainn, it's worth if u have time ))
<lemraish> Sysi, what's this?
<Sysi> program for settings custom stuff to windows
<Sysi> on arch, big effor to set it to defaults of every other distro and package manager had stupid command syntax, and i didn't like AUR
<Cuchulainn> lemraish, if you say, i'll figger out how to make the time...thanks..
<lemraish> Cuchulainn, but be ready for difficulties. )) thought arch is the most lightweight distro i've ever seen. btw, u could also try opensuse 11.4 it's a recent edition and still has gnome 2.32.
<Cuchulainn> Sysi, gotta be at work soon, so thanks for the response..
<Sysi> lemraish: it's not lighter than minimal ubuntu installation
<Sysi> just easier to make/keep it light
<lemraish> Sysi, well, i never tried this one :-) well, ubuntu was always lightweight for me.
<lemraish> yup
<Cuchulainn> lemraish, wasn't real thrilled with opensuse, not to contradict..looked nice, but outofthebox functionality was sh*t, from my limited experience,,,plus it seemed to run super slow...
<Cuchulainn> but then again, i only ran it as VM...anyway...thanks all for the advice..
<lemraish> Cuchulainn, the only thing slow in opensuse was always zypper - package manager. have a good time -)
<jozefk> o/
<jozefk> i don;t see serbian cyrillic keyboard. how can add that one?
<jozefk> maybe like this http://www.gate2home.com/?language=sr lol
<dvanstone> morning anyone awake
<dvanstone> maybe   ...  come back later
<Sysi> i wish people learned to ask
<lemraish> folks, how do i apply a kernel patch? i downloaded a.bz2 file
<Sysi> may i first ask what do you need it for, some driver?
<jozefk> really why we don't have cyrillic keyboard in xfce?
<lemraish> nope, just interest :-) except, i'm hoping that it will improve performance and solve my strange problem with dropping out of session after a few hours of work and reduce battery usage.
<Sysi> jozefk: at least russian should be cyrillic
<lemraish> and prevent my laptop to be hot so much. to be honest i think that 11.04 is not that stable yet. as maverick was, for example.
<jozefk> yes but russian keyboard is different than serbian
<jozefk> and some characters are also different
<lemraish> jozefk, u do have it. install package xfce-goodies. it'll install keyboard applet for panel. there u can switch layout
<jozefk> I can switch without applet. but I can't add serbian cyrillic coz it's not existing. actually this is first time I see serbian cyrillic is missing in linux distro. because usually ONLY cyrillic is available for serbian language
<jozefk> since it's the official one now. latin was there before because of Croatia. which is separate country now...
<jozefk> monetenegro's keyboard is what I can use if want to type serbian latin
<lemraish> u can add a layout in settings manager -> keyboard -> layout tab
<lemraish> it must be there
<Sysi> jozefk: croatia layout doesn't work?
<jozefk> I added but latin only. there is no cyrillic for serbian
<lemraish> i see it available
<Sysi> lemraish: please write complete words
<lemraish> aaahh
<jozefk> croatia is latin only :)
<Sysi> how about login screen?
<Sysi> or you could ask #xfce
<jozefk> is that question for me?
<Sysi> yes
<jozefk> the OS is in english. I just need to type on serbian sometimes
<lemraish> may be there must be an additional lang pack with cyrillic support?
<andre_> Hey all, there is an applet to monitoring the temps of the cpu and mb like the lm-sensors for gnome? Thanks in advance!
<jozefk> andre_, right click and add and find it there
<Sysi> andre_: panel apllet you mean?
<jozefk> there are more than one I think
<lemraish> andre_ xfce-goodies package
<Sysi> or you can use gnome applets through xfapplet
<jozefk> I didn't install those goodies and I have the applets
<andre_> jozefk, you mean installed by default? i cant find anything!
<andre_> lemraish,  thanks i'll try!
<jozefk> yes for me they are installed by default
<lemraish> np
<lemraish> Sysi, so don't u know, how to install a kernel patch in ubuntu? or there are some all distros instructions?
<Sysi> u doesn't know
<lemraish> aaahh. got you :-)
<lemraish> sorry, it's just a whole life addiction
<Sysi> (neither do i)
<Sysi> i guess if there are instructions, google finds them
<lemraish> u instead you and r instead are :-)
<lemraish> i just thought there are ubuntu specific instructions. thanks
<Sysi> those too
<lemraish> btw, if i install a vanilla kernel, will it break the system? ))
<dvanstone> what is the command to check for updates ?
<jozefk> vanilla icecream
<andre_> it seems that my cpu sensors it always says 46 C°, is that a bug or?
<lemraish> sudo apt-get update
<lemraish> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<dvanstone> thanks
<lemraish> np
<Sysi> andre_: run sudo sensors-detect
<Sysi> ansver yes to everything
<andre_> ok
<dvanstone> so that just checks for update/upgrade
<Sysi> lemraish: depending about drivers you use and how well you can set it up, it should work well
<Sysi> apt-get upgrade install updates but it asks before it
<dvanstone> ahh
<lemraish> Sysi, i use only opensource drivers - radeon and brcm80211.
<andre_> Sysi, i've done, now it should works?
<Sysi> you need to modprobe modules it wanted or reboot and then see if it works
<andre_> k i'll try rebooting, brb! thanks btw
<Sysi> np
<lemraish> Sysi, thanks, bb. i'll try it now.
<andre_> now it works, thanks! :)
<dvanstone> too much breakage
<dvanstone> download kills itself
<dvanstone> exceeds size limits
<dvanstone> now what
<dvanstone> ?
<dvanstone> anyone
<bazhang> what's the issue
<dvanstone> exceeds size limits
<bazhang> dvanstone, please clarify, all on one line
<dvanstone> it exceeded download size limits
<bazhang> what is "it"; explain what you are trying to do
<dvanstone> update
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com with the command and the full error and give us the url
<dvanstone> yeah I get right on that
<dvanstone> resize partition needed brb
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting today at 19:00 UTC in #xubuntu-devel. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<pteague_work> ok, that was weird... started up this morning & no xfwm4 loaded...
<charlie-tca> just use Alt+F2, xfwm4
<pteague_work> yeah, but took me a while to figure out what was going on... it's a monday & i have my trip on my mind
<pteague_work> kind of odd that it would "suddenly" not be loading... added it to session start
<Cube``> guys, how do i connect to previously used wireless networks using the command line only without having to type in passwords but using the ones that are saved anyways just like the GUI NetworkManager (the nm-applet) in particular uses?
<pteague_work> good question
<charlie-tca> I did not think you could from the cli
<Cube``> you can do with cnetworkmanager
<Cube``> but you cant used saved pws
<Cube``> you got to be like "cnetworkmanager -C SSID --wpa-pass=PASSWORD"
<Sysi> create alias for it
<Sysi> alias connectwifi='command --arguments' into ~/.bashrc
<Cube``> Sysi: well of course, for that particular one, but i want a general solution
<Cube``> ok thanks
<Cube``> i happen to know how to do aliases :)
<Sysi> i don't know there to be any
<Sysi> unless nmcli can do it, if cnetworkmanager doesn't offer anything
<Cube``> hm
<dusf> 'to install xubuntu restricted extras libavodec52, and libacutil50 must be uninstalled', is it okay to proceed with this?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu-restricted-extras is a meta-package. After installing it, you can remove it without removing everything else, and reinstall those if you need them
<dusf> charlie-tca: ubuntu-software-centre reports 'failed to download.... check your internet connection', my internet connection is fine and i've tried twice now
<charlie-tca> Then open terminal, type       sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<charlie-tca> and hit enter
<dusf> charlie-tca: there is also a xubuntu-restricted-addons, which seems to do the same sort of thing as xubuntu-restricted-extras
<charlie-tca> hm, is that 11.04?
<dusf> charlie-tca: yes, xubuntu-restricted-addons also failed to download, something wrong with software centre, will use apt-get
<charlie-tca> That package just came out in 10.10, I think it will replace -extras. It is a way to use ubuntu-restricted-extras to hold all the packages, and still separate them for each distro
<dusf> charlie-tca: so go with the addons one then?
<charlie-tca> I still like -extras myself
<dusf> i know i can try both if needs be, problem is with some streaming radio as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1763303
<dusf> charlie-tca: extras it is then
<charlie-tca> I would have to examine both packages to see the differences
<dusf> charlie-tca: http://pastebin.com/ncYuQvzr
<dusf> please see the errors at the end, maybe something is up with the repo?
<dusf> --fix-missing = Unable to correct missing packages.
<charlie-tca> Your archive site is down, temporary - http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<charlie-tca> is not found for most of the updates
<charlie-tca> either try http://archive.ubuntu.com or wait a couple of hours and try again.
<charlie-tca> That's probably why software center failed too
<charlie-tca> It is just not giving the error messages
<charlie-tca> Software Center hides the error messages, and just gives some easy to read thing when it fails
<dusf> charlie-tca: would this also cause the same problem for sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install tor tor-geoipdb
<dusf> even though i added tor's own repo?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> it could
<charlie-tca> It might be a connection issue
<dusf> i guess i'll have to stop tweaking xubuntu for aehile :)
<dusf> there seems to always be something to tweak
<charlie-tca> Give it a couple of hours.
<dusf> charlie-tca: have you confirmed the repo is down from your end, and it's not something i'm doing wrong?
<dusf> or a firewall issue etc etc
<charlie-tca> Not yet. I am in a meeting right now, give me a few minutes, please.
<dusf> charlie-tca: nps
<dusf> and ty for your help thus far
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> dusf: you don't have medibuntu archive?
<charlie-tca> You should add this to sources - deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ natty free non-free
<charlie-tca> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dusf> *click*
<dusf> charlie-tca: will i use the two commands at the top of http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php ?
<charlie-tca> Add  to the bottom of /etc/apt/sources.list - deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ natty free non-free
<charlie-tca> nm
<charlie-tca> dusf: copy / paste the top command in terminal, it will add the repository and the gpg key for you
<charlie-tca> dusf: you can copy/paste the second command in terminal to add the stuff to the Software Center
<charlie-tca> but do the first command first
<dusf> charlie-tca: thanks, looking good :)
<dusf> but...
<charlie-tca> but?
<dusf> fail
<charlie-tca> what failed?
<dusf> charlie-tca: http://pastebin.com/j3ZQ3em8
<dusf> charlie-tca: 16:47 < thethomaseffect> I've been getting en-ie 404s for a good while
<dusf> it may just be the Irish servers?
<charlie-tca> same error. The mirror is down
<charlie-tca> Try changing servers. It looks like ie.archive is down
<dusf> charlie-tca: i'm asking him to clarify 'a good while'
<charlie-tca> good idea
<charlie-tca> I think you could try using de, or gb instead of ie
<dusf> charlie-tca: it's the exact same software though, right? also, what's the best way to change?
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> you have to change it in /etc/apt/sources.list by editing it. You can do that using sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<charlie-tca> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<charlie-tca> might help; have not read it
<dusf> charlie-tca: there are a lot of 'ie's in there
<charlie-tca> I know
<charlie-tca> all those ie.archive.ubuntu.com will need to be changed
<dusf> is it uk or gb? someone is telling me that changing them will defeat the purpose of stats
<charlie-tca> dusf: easy way == search/replace ie.archive.ubuntu.com     with     archive.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> It will at least yet you install new software. If it screws stats up, that is a side effect to the mirror being down
<dusf> charlie-tca: i've encountered this woman before, she's very pro ubuntu stats in ireland lol :D
<charlie-tca> Don't tell, then they won't say anything
<charlie-tca> ask her how to get the mirror fixed fast
<charlie-tca> since you can't install until it is, if you don't change mirrors
<dusf> muhaha
<dusf> she says it's going on weeks, and i'll only get 404 at some hours of the day
<charlie-tca> Tell her that's not good enough
<charlie-tca> Since you don't what the hours are, how do you decide what is the okay times?
<dusf> lol
<dusf> indeed :)
<volga629> I have problem with blueman on MAverick NMintegration don't show in plugin tab tried reinstall and remove all directories under blueman
<volga629> Blueman version 1.21
<Soupermanito> i don't know what blueman is
<Soupermanito> but will try to help you if i can
<Soupermanito> !blueman
<volga629> this GTK manager for bluetooth
<jozefk> Soupermanito, how is your notebook today? :)
<charlie-tca> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): A Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21-4.1build1 (natty), package size 423 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<Soupermanito> jozefk, was my sisters and it runs smoothly whit win7 now
<volga629> yes and on Maverick I can't make Network Manager Integration plugin to work it show in plugin tab, but it is not there and I checked for log and no any specific error
<volga629> http://pastebin.com/XeCyS4Bn
<philippe> Does anyone else have lagging in xubuntu 11.04 with firefox 4?
<charlie-tca> and I was thinking how much faster it is now
<KM0201> philippe: negative, quite the opposite.
<philippe> I just upgraded from 10.10 and firefox scrolling is laggy :(
<bios__> hi it seems that i cannot use the key crtl+f11 within a program but it seems to has no global function and i cannot see any options involving this key combination
<Kangarooo> hi i havent been testing and reporting for long time. how could i understand to witch package should report. for example ubuntu-bug to witch package if bug is: 1.) Far left side of vertical scrollbar cant be clicked- taked in action.
<charlie-tca> bios__: might be limited by the old key layout which ended at F10 in that application
<bios__> f11 is working fine
<bios__> just in combination with crtl
<charlie-tca> weird
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: how do you define the far left of the scrollbar? There is no longer an edge there in greybird
<Kangarooo> ou right side
<charlie-tca> hm, not a bug, really. It is the final pixel before the border, right?
<Kangarooo> i wrote wrong. scrollbar is on right side and far right side is edge of screen and its easy to move mouse to end and start using crollbar
<charlie-tca> The scrollbar is usable, but the final pixel before the border is not part of it
<charlie-tca> You could report a wishlist against artwork - ubuntu-bug xubuntu-artwork
<Kangarooo> well that final pixel could be made as also clickable- ok ill report. is there someways i can try understand to where report?
<Kangarooo> another example 2.) sound muted on clean install. Btw i found this bug reported in launchpad but in case it wouldnt be reported then how? right clicking on sound icon on panel i see info - Indicator plugin. so then ubuntu-bug indicator-*other* there is but not indicator-plugin
<charlie-tca> The fact that Ubuntu does not want anything left for scrolling doesn't mean Xubuntu will follow that rule
<charlie-tca> sound is reported against linux
<charlie-tca> indicator is not the cause, it is in the kernel
<Kangarooo> if there would be better way to understand how to report then launchpad would have more people affected by bugs.. just a thought :)
<Kangarooo> yes.. ok ill try to think some ideas about this
<charlie-tca> This explains really well how to report bugs and even how to find the packages - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<volga629> found this report https://bugs.launchpad.net/blueman/+bug/660373
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 660373 in Blueman "DUN connection not registered in Network Manager" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<volga629> :-(
<charlie-tca> Add a comment that it is not working for you, include your release (xubuntu 10.10) information, too.
<charlie-tca> I will look at the bug for missing info
<volga629> right now the question how to make working without NM on this moment
<Kangarooo> o ouh- BUG. try sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge gimp thunderbird . then he asks questions about dependecies on xubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> Not a bug
<charlie-tca> gimp and thunderbird are defaults for xubuntu-desktop.
<Kangarooo> so it will not mess up system if i press something wrong? once i had something like that
<Kangarooo> 1 or 2y ago i messed all up with similar situation
<charlie-tca> If you are just installing aptitude, you have to let it install before you can use it.
<charlie-tca> If Xubuntu-desktop is removed, it needs to be reinstalled to upgrade to the next release
<charlie-tca> and that will install whatever is needed for it
<Kangarooo> 1 && 2 means finish 1 then do 2 right? or  just & ?
<charlie-tca> It is not a bug if aptitude refuses to allow you to screw things up
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I would never add something not yet installed to the line, myself
<Kangarooo> i like aptitude couse it also removes unneeded programms witch were needed only to programm that depends on the one im trying to remove. should i better use just apt-get ?
<Kangarooo> u can put command && comand && command && they && will execute && each after another
<Kangarooo> 1st finishing then doing only next
<Kangarooo> whatever the outcome is it will then do next after &&
<KM0201> Kangarooo: apt-get does the same thing
<charlie-tca> The point is even if aptitude fails to install, it will attempt to run the next command anyway
<KM0201> hmm, dunno, never had apt-get fail, so i dunno.
<Roasted> Why is it in XFCE I have random freezes with my screen saver? I didn't have this issue in gnome but I came back to my laptop that was plugged into AC power for an hour and my screen saver had locked it.
<Roasted> My screen saver was not animated or moving on the screen. it just stopped.
<Kangarooo> KM0201: aptitude does more
<charlie-tca> different screensavers?
<Roasted> charlie-tca, yes. I have a monitor on my laptop - different screensaver was on each monitor.
<KM0201> i guess..
<Roasted> could that be it?
<charlie-tca> could
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: yes even if command1 && com2 and if command1 fails it will after end of command1 do immidiattly com2
<Roasted> also, is there a way to make my darn monitor be used as extended instead of cloned by default? In Ubuntu it just auto detects my stuff, whereas xubuntu clones ti by default with no way to save the profile.
<charlie-tca> yes, and command 1 is to install aptitude which command2 requires
<charlie-tca> Roasted: arandr
<Roasted> charlie-tca, using it.
<Roasted> can I save the profile somehow?
<Kangarooo> charlie-tca: yes and it will execute and outcome will be then- no such command :)
<charlie-tca> Don't use it, myself. Hope someone else can answer it
<Roasted> er wait. is arandr the same as "multiple monitors" under system?
<Roasted> cause arandr does nothing when I open it. nothing.
<Roasted> yet "multiple screens" works great, I just can't save the profile
<charlie-tca> !arandr
<charlie-tca> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR 1.2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1 (natty), package size 43 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Roasted> okay
<charlie-tca> not sure
<Roasted> haha k, wasn't sure what I was supposed to do with that info
<Roasted> :P
<charlie-tca> try running arandr in a terminal and see if they are same
<Roasted> I get an "AssertionError"
<charlie-tca> in terminal?
<charlie-tca> That's usually bad
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 35minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<jozefk> so many errors and problems. why I don't have some also?
<charlie-tca> Not everybody has some
<charlie-tca> Some of us insist on doing things that make errors, some don't.
<charlie-tca> Mine won't start for two more weeks, when I upgrade to oneiric
<jozefk> I just installed 11.04 yesterday and no problems and errors so far
<charlie-tca> I think it has very few issues, but for some people they become big problems
<Sysi> it has all general linux problems
<volga629> blueman
<volga629> I looked for solutions, but no result
<charlie-tca> volga629: did you try the solution through network manager?
<volga629> NMintegration plugin didn't show up in plugin tab
<volga629> and in directory .gconfig
<Cube``> how do i set the governor from commandline?
<volga629> and no any indication for this plugin in all directories of blueman
<jozefk> why OS X works better than linux since they are both unix?
<charlie-tca> OS X is older, and has paid developers dedicated to it
<jozefk> RHEL has paid developers too
<drc> Apple can control the hardware the OS/software runs on.
<charlie-tca> and you pay to use both
<jozefk> microsoft can't control the hardware but it's also works fine
<charlie-tca> If it works so fine, why are you using linux?
<jozefk> because linux is fun. works fine but malware and viruses are pain in the ass
<jozefk> I'm not talking about that now
<Kangarooo> jozefk: can u send me virus i want to try getting one
<charlie-tca> Microsoft also pays all developers to work on it, and makes it much harder to help them with anything
<jozefk> I'm lazy to search for them now Kangarooo and those I have will not do anything to you also since I got them fixed right
<drc> jozefk: Search the history of MS major updates (especially drivers), things were not so good until someone (i.e., paid developers) wrote new software
<jozefk> linux has paid developers too
<jozefk> but for desktop users it's still big difference I would say, than os x for example yeah
<Kangarooo> jozefk: if u were able to modify then it wasnt virus. right?
<jozefk> I didn't modify. I just burned those exe files on CD :) but if you have good enough antivirus it will be harmless for you.
<Kangarooo> lol jozefk virus on windows can be exe. exe cant be virus on linux couse u cant open exe exept on wine
<jozefk> I didn't want to say I have virus for linux man
<Kangarooo> im using linux u have linux virus?
<jozefk> are u reading at all ? :))
<Kangarooo> yes (10:10:18 PM) charlie-tca: If it works so fine, why are you using linux? (10:10:50 PM) jozefk: because linux is fun. works fine but malware and viruses are pain in the ass
<jozefk> ah sorry. the second sentence was talking about windows :D
<jozefk> my bad yeah. you are right
<jozefk> actually I thought it was clear that malware and viruses are always going together with windows not linux.
<mister_m> where can I get some good themes? Should I be looking for GTK themes? I'm not sure what most of this all means
<jozefk> and RHEL is not the only one paid distro
<mister_m> like GTK 2.x?
<charlie-tca> Okay, before this goes farther, I would request it go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<drc> mister_m: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2 for one
<jozefk> mister_m, look into Appearance in settings
<drc> mister_m: google gtk2+themes...I got 254K hits :)
<mister_m> man customizing this stuff is always difficult for me
<jozefk> i'm not sure you can do too much things than play with appearance
<mister_m> I can never get it right
<mister_m> though, it is much easier to customize things on xfce than it is when I used awesome
<mister_m> that was a nightmare
<jozefk> gnome is even more easier I think. but gnome3 is some new story. don't know
<mister_m> I was going to try openbox, but I couldn't figure out how to get the panels working
<jozefk> you have some old pc?
<mister_m> no, I was just interested in trying some different window managers
<mister_m> but all the ones I tried were really hard to configure properly
<jozefk> did you try e17?
<jozefk> bodhi linux for example
<mister_m> nope
<jozefk> e17 looks nice it that's what you are looking for
<mister_m> I think the problem is that I didn't know what exactly I was looking for
<mister_m> awesome was neat - but I couldn't get used to the tiling aspect
<jozefk> see bodhi or macpup linux. both with e17. very nice :)
<jozefk> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<zylinder> Hiya
<zylinder> TheSheep: I'm back :)
<zylinder> TheSheep: after the system checked my harddrive my notebook froze
<Bri0> Hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | Bri0
<ubottu> Bri0: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Bri0> I need some help please. I've downloaded Xubuntu 11.04 and everytime I try to install it, at the very end of the installation, it fails
<charlie-tca> did you try closing it and restarting anyway?
<Bri0> you mean, it didn't ask me to reboot and i have to do it myself  ?
<charlie-tca> yup. just close the window, click the upper right corner, and select restart
<Bri0> okay, I try !
<Bri0> thanks !
<charlie-tca> it will then stop for you to take out the cd
<charlie-tca> you hit enter after removing the cd, it should be okay
<Bri0> it works fine !
<Bri0> thank you very much
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Bri0> have a good evening !
<Cube``> how can i access facebook through a text-based program?
<Cube``> ie in the terminal
<jeward> Hi, I've just installed xubuntu on my netbook and eve3rything seems fine except vim is not loading the gnupg plugin?
<charlie-tca> Cube``: add the pidgin facebook plugin and run it from terminal?
 * charlie-tca thinks that was a bad answer
<charlie-tca> I don't think that is what you want, though
<Cube``> charlie-tca: no, im already talking to people, its xmpp, ie a standard. i want to access the facebook site
<Cube``> not chat with people
<Cube``> but i thank you for trying to help me charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Cube``: check out newsbeuter if you can do it with an rss feed
<charlie-tca> !info yum
<ubottu> yum (source: yum): Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.25-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 619 kB, installed size 2412 kB
<Cube``> im looking for a file manager thats still GUI but lighter (ie faster coldstart) than thunar
<Cube``> 7[A
<charlie-tca> Cube``: I could suggest trying emelfm2, which is gtk, gui, two-panel file-manager. It seems to be lighter than pcmanfm
<charlie-tca> but it does not do networking, either
<Cube``> charlie-tca: oh really?
<Cube``> charlie-tca: what about through .gvfs?
<charlie-tca> To the best of my knowledge, it doesn't do it
<charlie-tca> maybe I am misinformed, though
<xrdodrx> <Cube``> how can i access facebook through a text-based program?
<xrdodrx> would atextmode browser like elinks or w3m work?
<xrdodrx> for what you want to do
<Cube``> xrdodrx: they're both blocked by facebook and would look ugly if they werent
<roasted> hello!
<xrdodrx> Cube``, you can change elinks' useragent
<xrdodrx> might make it work with facebook
<xrdodrx> roasted, hi :D
<roasted> I'm looking for work friendly (yet decent looking) themes. xfce-look was kind of a let down, unless I missed something
<roasted> any specific recommendations?
<xrdodrx> roasted, clearlooks, greybird :)
<xrdodrx> default distro includes nice themes
<roasted> greybird is nice, but man its so mac ish
<roasted> at work I think we'll use bluebird. I like that one.
<drc> roasted: I use greybird with a Basix WM.
<roasted> wait
<roasted> I dont think greybird is what I thought was mac ish
<drc> roasted: change the WM to BAsiz...makes it more XP'ish :)
<xrdodrx> Cube``, add "protocol.http.user_agent Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686; rv:2.0.1) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/4.0.1" to elinks.conf
<drc> Basix, that is
<charlie-tca> I suppose if one never saw a mac, one would not know the difference?
<roasted> ew, yeah. the greybird window manager sucks.
<Guiri> Hi. Is there a way to do a network install of Xubuntu for PPC? The disk image for 10.04 doesn't fit onto a CD so I installed kubuntu and then used apt-get to install xubuntu-desktop. I'm getting a ton of errors now though.
<xrdodrx> roasted, :(
<charlie-tca> Guiri: ppc was discontinued in natty for Xubuntu
<roasted> the greybird theme is nice tho
<xrdodrx> xfce is the whole point of /x/ubuntu
<Guiri> 10.04 is an LTS, right?
<xrdodrx> I don't know why you'd use it if you don't like xfce
<roasted> axiomd is kind of nice
<charlie-tca> I tend to go with greybird and clearlooks, myself, with Defcon-IV for the window manager theme when in clearlooks
<roasted> bluebird is what I want to use at work for the students
<roasted> but I like a little more eye candy :P
<roasted> but some themes make me sick to use after just a few minutes time
<xrdodrx> I like xfce-dusk
<charlie-tca> so, you want a work theme but with eye-candy?
<roasted> charlie-tca, is that too much to ask? :(
<xrdodrx> roasted, they're mutually exclusive
<roasted> xfce dusk is nice. is there a way to tone down the white text?
<charlie-tca> eye-candy is not really work theme material
<roasted> charlie-tca, I'm just looking for a theme that A - looks good, B - doesn't suck, C - looks semi work friendly.
<roasted> I'm sure there's an option out there.
<charlie-tca> I'm sure there is one. I just don't have any suggestion for it, since my themes are pretty plain and functional
<xrdodrx> charlie-tca, since we're in a support room now do you think you could help me a bit with that thunar workaround :)
<xrdodrx> it takes ~1:20 to start on my netbook :\
<charlie-tca> you could try putting        thunar --daemon in autostart
<charlie-tca> it will start slower logging in, but thunar will be faster.
<charlie-tca> There are a couple of alternate file managers too, emelfm2 is good if you don't need networking through it
<xrdodrx> gvfsd is indeed running
<charlie-tca> gvfsd needs to be running
<xrdodrx> is it the 'bottleneck'?
<drc> roasted: /usr/share/themes has the config files for the themes/WM...if you feel brave you can edit any of them ;)
<charlie-tca> We don't know for sure what the issue is exactly yet
<roasted> drc, nice. I've edited some themes before. what sits there though, just the default theme config files?
<drc> roasted: It looks like all the theme/appearences and window mangers (155 items in the folder)
<charlie-tca> xrdodrx: I leave thunar running in a separate workspace all the time, so I don't see the slowdown
<roasted> drc, nice. maybe I could customize one
<drc> roasted: I did today...
<roasted> drc, looks just like preinstalled ones tho
<xrdodrx> charlie-tca, I've added thunar --daemon to my autostart, thanks for the tip :D I'll see if it has a positive effect next reboot
<roasted> not ones I manually add
<drc> changed the background color to be more eye-friendly (i.e., not #FFFFFF)
<roasted> lets see how well my atom responds to some serious gimp-age
<xrdodrx> roasted, mine doesn't respond well xD
<roasted> I'm gutsy. we'll try it anywya :P
<xrdodrx> roasted, I can't tell if it's the placebo effect or not, but my netbook seems more responsive/faster on xubuntu 11.04 than ubuntu lucid or maverick
<xrdodrx> :)
<roasted> xrdodrx, I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 on a CR-48. I installed Xubuntu-Desktop.
<roasted> Unity is by no means slow on Netbook hardware, but XFCE is definitely a bit faster.
<xrdodrx> hp mini 110-3000 here
<roasted> Unity gave me a 1-2 second lag when I populated "all programs" in my dashboard. The issue is, I have a TON of programs installed.
<roasted> My Core 2 Duo laptop is wicked fast on Unity. Real solid. But I don't want to deploy Unity with as new as it is, and XFCE has a proven track record, so I put XFC Eon my netbook since we have some netbooks.
<roasted> I wanted to use what I might deploy. So here I am on Ubuntu 11.04 w/ XFCE. :D
<drc> roasted: Maybe the themes you installed yourself are in ~/.themes ?
<roasted> drc, yeah, they are. :)
<xrdodrx> roasted, I can't use unity because of its lack of panel applets. I absolutely need a brightless applet and a cpu/ram/network load applet doesn't hurt :)
<roasted> xrdodrx, well, let's be fair here. Unity is very young and very new. I'm giving it time to mature. I've used it extensively and I loved it, whereas I originally hated it. I ate my words, but it's still too new to deploy.
<roasted> I don't want to push something onto 2,000 systems that's 5 weeks old. ya know?
<drc> roasted: They're only kids, what to they know ;)
<xrdodrx> roasted, I hear ya, I don't find any fault with unity but it's linux and we have choice, and Shuttleworth himself said Unity will never have a customizable panel
<xrdodrx> and I don't choose unity :)
<roasted> xrdodrx, I don't know. I spoke to Shuttleworth in an IRC questionaire thing. He said there's more to come with customizability.
<roasted> But that they wanted to keep it very thin for now to stabilize.
<roasted> hmm
<xrdodrx> roasted, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/unity-panel-wont-allow-any-kind-of.html
<roasted> a slight edit of my theme and I love it a whole lot more
<xrdodrx> they're going to allow customizations to things that aren't the panel, probably
<roasted> I think I found a theme I might stick with
<roasted> axiomd, with slightly darker main background
<roasted> the lighter gray is too light imo, clashes with the not-so-pure-white-text
#xubuntu 2011-05-24
<roasted> I love this fricken laptop
<roasted> it can gimp without crapping itself. go intel atom.
<xrdodrx> I want to get an amd fusion netbook
<roasted> are they out now?
<roasted> I read the new chromebooks coming out ina month will have dual core atoms. I'm tempted, but I'm not sure a final-product "Cr-48" will warrant the 350 dollar drop for a dual core atom
<bin_bash> cp: cannot stat `/Music/': No such file or directory
<bin_bash> what does this mean
<charlie-tca> usually means you missed something in the directory, because /Music isn't found
<charlie-tca> should it be /home/Music?
<bin_bash> it's there when i do ls
<bin_bash> and then this
<charlie-tca> you trying to copy the whole directory?
<charlie-tca> it needs cp -r /Music/ to copy everything in it
<bin_bash> oh
<bin_bash> lol
<bin_bash> durr
<bin_bash> thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> I usually forget the -r, and fight with it for a while trying all kinds of things before I remember
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> i was like "wtf now it's saying it doesnt exist"
<bin_bash> "IT'S THERE IN THE DIRECTORY"
<bin_bash> then it's like "omitting"
<number9> Hey on a fresh install of 11.4 with some updates and a few programs, if I open thunar and click my home directory it gives me an error: "Failed to open directory: "user"; Error stating file '/home/user/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected"
<number9> In bash I can list the contents of my home directory, but get the same error if I try to cd or ls ~/.gvfs
<number9> Any ideas?
<number9> any one there?
<xrdodrx> Changing my cursor theme in main menu > settings manager > mouse leads to some strange effects. For example, the new cursor only takes effect in firefox and goes back to the default theme if I hover over a panel or the desktop. anyone know what could cause thsi?
<bin_bash> xrdodrx, maybe it's not a omplete theme
<charlie-tca> xrdodrx: it is caused by a problem in xfce desktop, IIRC
<charlie-tca> They are aware of it.
<roasted> thoughts @ theme? Do elementary icons work on a darker theme?
<roasted> http://img64.imageshack.us/i/screenshotyki.png/
<KM0201> anybody know how i would go about setting up a "reverse remote connection" with a windows user? it's easy to do w/ Linux.
<Guest8231> bin_bash, hello, man, that's the pic of what's happening after dropping out of session and hot laptop after a few hours of normal work. http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/imag001436.php - what i promised yesterday
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> what?
<Guest8231> sorry for quality.
<bin_bash> oh
<Guest8231> what that things does mean?
<bin_bash> that looks like a kernel panic to me
<Guest8231> what can i do to make it not happen again? mb install new kernel?
<Guest8231> latest vanilla
<bin_bash> tbh i don
<bin_bash> don't know wnough
<bin_bash> which kernel are you running
<Guest8231> default after installation - 2.6.38-8
<bin_bash> hmmm yeah unfortunately I can't help you
<bin_bash> i'm sorry :(
<Guest8231> it's ok :-)
<Guest8231> i'll test new kernel.
<Soupermanito> ok, totem has awful subtitle support
<bin_bash> lol
<jozefk> o/
<philippe> Hi all
<philippe> I can't use xubuntu 11.04 because of a refresh rate problem
<philippe> Scrolling on firefox is really jerky
<philippe> Does anyone know if this is a video driver issue?
<Murray_B> Hi! I just tried out ubuntu 11.04 live-cd and really liked the panel applet which presents the application-menu and the window-titlebar in one thing. Is this available at xubuntu for the xfce-panel, too?
<Cube``> Murray_B: sure
<Cube``> Murray_B: got a screenshot?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> that is part of unity and ayatana's work
<Cube``> charlie-tca: dude, i have it right now
<charlie-tca> It still is not part of Xubuntu
<Cube``> you can put it together from 2-3 parta
<Cube``> charlie-tca: it's *availiable* though, which is what Murray_B was asking for
<Murray_B> Cube``: Of this panel in xfce? No.
<charlie-tca> Xfce does not include it. If you add it and have problems, you are on your own
<Murray_B> charlie-tca: :-( Okay, thank you. I think, I'll live with plain xfce. But that one looks really interesting.
<charlie-tca> That's why you have choices. Ubuntu is definitely a different choice at this point
<Murray_B> Cube``: Hm, which parts would I need for it?
<charlie-tca> I know some are also running unity in xfce, that doesn't make it work right either.
<Cube``> charlie-tca: ok, let's make sure we're talking about the same thing. is he talking about gnome-shell?
<charlie-tca> no, gnome-shell is not on the live cd
<charlie-tca> He is talking the menu in the panel
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu moved the menu from the windows to the panel, and you only get a menu for the active window
<charlie-tca> Separation of Ubuntu and Xubuntu widened in 11.04. It will grow bigger in Oneiric due to gtk3 and gnome3
<sancho> Hello,  I have a problem getting the electricsheep screensaver to work in xubuntu natty 64.  It doesn't show up in the list of screensavers, but works if I type electricsheep in the terminal.  Is there anyone here who could help me out?
<charlie-tca> Since it is an addon, you could create a menu entry for it by adding it to ~/.local/share/applications
<charlie-tca> I don't think it can be added to xscreensaver itself, though
<sancho> Hmmm, could I use gnome-screensaver instead of xscreensaver in xfde then?
<charlie-tca> yes, you can
<sancho> Ok, I'll give that a try.  sudo apt-get install gnome-screensaver and sudo apt-get remove xscreensaver?
<roasted> What's up with XFCE not auto mounting my drive? If I reboot, it auto mounts. But I rebooted 4 minutes ago and the 2nd time I plug in my external Nautilus wont auto mount it.
<sancho> Sorry, still a bit of a n00b
<charlie-tca> sancho: yes
<sancho> thanx guys
<roasted> Under thunar it says "daemon is inhibited"
<charlie-tca> nautilus is not part of xfce
<charlie-tca> I am not sure why it would not automount more than once, unless it forgets to unmount it
<charlie-tca> perhaps there is a ghost left in /dev
<roasted> thunar and nautilus do it
<roasted> but I found this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604563
<charlie-tca> roasted: try unmounting it using eject mountpoint
<roasted> I have ubuntu w/ xfce installed, not "xubuntu"
<roasted> I cannot unmount if it doesn't mount ;)
<roasted> but it seems to work now after the killall command in that thread
<charlie-tca> you plug it the first time after a boot and it doesn't mount?
<roasted> after a boot, yes
<roasted> 2nd time after a boot, no
<roasted> some users were saying udisks may need reinstalled
<roasted> I didnt do that yet, I just did the killall udisks and it works now. I'll keep an eye on it and see what happens and reinstall udisks if need be.
<Soupermanito> where is the trash:/// folder located?
<drc> ~/.local/Share
<Soupermanito> oh :) thanks
<Soupermanito> :D im doing xubuntu help on #ubuntu-es
<drc> Soupermanito: Then it would be ~/local/basura ;)
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> no, its Trash
<Soupermanito> or in any case it would be "papelera"
<drc> True, but in my defense, it's been more than 20 years since I've used any spanish
<drc> I did well to remember "basura"
<Soupermanito> :D yes you did!
<Soupermanito> :)
<drc> Which brings up a point, when one localizes xubuntu (or any distro), are things like "trash" localized, or just the menus?
<drc> An/or: are the menu(s) localized and the file(s)/folders themselves English?
<charlie-tca> I don't know if the folders are localized
<charlie-tca> I think they retain the english names, but am not sure
<Soupermanito> O_o
<Soupermanito> i dont understand
<Soupermanito> i use spañish localization
<charlie-tca> The menus should all be in the language chosen, so spanish would mean all menus in Spanish
<Soupermanito> I have >lugares >papelera >escritorio
<charlie-tca> Soupermanito: are your folders in English or Spanish?
<charlie-tca> Spanish, then
<Soupermanito> also folders are
<Soupermanito> >Música >Imágenes >Vídeos
<Soupermanito> thats how it comes
<charlie-tca> drc: translations should then be complete, menus, help, folders, everything
<Soupermanito> :) it is
<Soupermanito> i usually end the localization for non standard programs
<Soupermanito> also libreoffice has an awful language support, which is sad
<charlie-tca> Yes, language translations for that are behind
<jeward> So I just installed xubuntu luicid on my netbook.  I can forward X11 from our jump box, but nothing further in...  I am able to do this further in forwarding on an iPad?  Something is more picky on xubuntu.  Can anyone helpo me figure this out?
<jeward> I've looked ast ssh_config aned sshd_config, but so far, no luck.
<jeward> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<jeward> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:12.0
<jeward> The .Xauthority file looks fine...
<Soupermanito> sorry, i have no idea about what you are talking about
<charlie-tca> Sounds like vnc, but I don't know enough to help with it
<jeward> Hmmm.
<jeward> Maybe an X11 room.
<Soupermanito> charlie-tca, help does NOT come on spañish
<charlie-tca> It is supposed to. That would mean we did not get it translated for the final release
<Soupermanito> im using 10.04
<Soupermanito> XD
<charlie-tca> That explains it. We did not even get the documentation for it done until last cycle
<Soupermanito> :) oh
<Soupermanito> i have all running so smoothly here i dont even want to move on
<charlie-tca> No need to then.
<Soupermanito> :D thats why i wanted to try on vboxes so i would not mess whit grub :) but will also use another drive i have around that i dont use
<charlie-tca> I do use VirtualBox to test. I also have a couple of spare machines here.
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> i only have a pII whit 128mb ram spare machine XD
<Soupermanito> what does xubuntu uses when prnt-scrn is pressed, and how can i change it?
<charlie-tca> Settings -> Keyboard -> shortcuts
<Soupermanito> :) great, will try to change it to scrot
<Soupermanito> :( still no luck
<Soupermanito> pressing prnt-screen while a menu is expanded results in nothing
<Soupermanito> i can't help people to do stuff if i can't show them where the options are located
<drc> Soupermanito: Use Screenshot (in Accessories), set the delay to what you want and then open the menus?
<Soupermanito> i can do that whit scrot
<drc> um
<Soupermanito> but thats really silly
<drc> OK, then use scrot, I was assuming that scrot didn't work either.
<Soupermanito> if i bind scrot to prnt-scrn and press it while a menu is expanded it doesnt work either
<drc> Soupermanito: Looks like open the menus overides most things (ALT-F2 doesn't work either)
<drc> It may be "silly" but it looks like it works as *designed* :)
<drc> or is at least consistent.
<bin_bash> whats the name of the libre office pkg
<charlie-tca> libreoffice
<bin_bash> y
<bin_bash> ty
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Soupermanito> drc, yes, i saw that, i couldnt alt-f4 either
<Lamusj> Hellooo! xD
<Soupermanito> hi people, my friend lamusj installed xubuntu 11.04 a few days ago, and today he nothed that empathy-logger is consumming a hella lot of his ram
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> so he wanted to know why and how to fix ti
<aberhow> so, is there a reason i can't get three montors to work with nvidia and Xinerama?
<charlie-tca> Use pidgin instead of empathy
<aberhow> the same xorg works fine with rhel
<charlie-tca> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Soupermanito> aberhow, nvidia has its own multimonitor support, i've heard is pretty good
<charlie-tca> Did you create the xorg.conf in /etc/X11 ?
<aberhow> yes, i used the nvidia-settings tool to create the xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<Lamusj> empathy-logger I used 89% of the cpu :/
<charlie-tca> Is the xorg exactly the same as the one from rhel?
<aberhow> where is the bugtracker, i'm pretty sure i'm doing it right and this is a bug
<aberhow> no, not EXACTLY the same, but pretty close
<charlie-tca> Then it can't work exactly the same
<aberhow> that xorg.conf was also generated with the nvidia-settings tool
<aberhow> sure it can
<charlie-tca> okay, you win
<aberhow> same driver same hardware
<charlie-tca> different settings
<aberhow> ok, where's that bugtracker
<charlie-tca> aberhow: open a terminal, file a bug using      ubuntu-bug xorg
<charlie-tca> include the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<charlie-tca> Lamusj: is it possible to turn the logger itself off?
<Lamusj> yes, with top in the terminal could!
<charlie-tca> Does that help?
<charlie-tca> I don't use empathy, but perhaps there is a way to start it without the logger. You could check      empathy --help     in a terminal for options
<charlie-tca> If there is, just copy the /usr/share/applications/empathy file to ~/.local/share/applications and modify the exec=    to start empathy without logger
<Lamusj> charlie-tca, ok!
<Soupermanito> XD he has a hard time reading english so im translating him on a private channel
<charlie-tca> Thanks. That is a really good thing to do
<Soupermanito> :)
<charlie-tca> The ~/.local/share/applications files overrides the /usr/share/applications so you don't get two menu entries
<Soupermanito> I didn't knew that
<charlie-tca> That's why I said just copy the file
<Soupermanito> :D
<Lamusj> charlie-tca,  thanks for the help! xD
<charlie-tca> Lamusj: you are welcome
<Lamusj> I'll be in this channel more often xD charlie-tca
<drc> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<charlie-tca> That does help whether or not windows got involved
<jozefk> does this means I need to be in some group or it means I need to umount the device? http://bit.ly/lJ87op   Disk inside DVD-Rom is not empty by the way
<Soupermanito> jozefk, you using brasero?
<charlie-tca> no, it just means close the window and right click the disk to click unmount
<jozefk> xfburn is that
<charlie-tca> If you don't have the disc icon, open a terminal and type      eject
<Soupermanito> oh
<jozefk> brasero is smart enough to handle that
<jozefk> but I have xfburn right now
<Soupermanito> i don't know i had that exact problem whit brasero the other day
<drc> Ok, that was *relatively* painless...adding "GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=TRUE" to /etc/default/grub and running "update-grub" afterwards will set my last grub menu selection as the default on the next boot?
<charlie-tca> I have never seen it with xfburn
<jozefk> eject will really eject the Rom. it will not umount only
<charlie-tca> really?
<charlie-tca> eject should unmount before ejecting
<jozefk> did you ever try eject?
<jozefk> before?
<charlie-tca> yes, which is why I said try it
<jozefk> how do you stop him?
<charlie-tca> stop the eject?
<jozefk> stop to open the DVD rom
<Soupermanito> O_o
<charlie-tca> you mean it is spinning?
<Soupermanito> eject is probably the very first terminal order i have ever used
<charlie-tca> I open task manager and tell it to kill cdrom
<jozefk> well, every time before if I type eject in terminal the CD/DVD in Rom goes out of it. door is opening and I have to remove it
<jozefk> no question asked :)
<charlie-tca> That is what I expect to happen
<jozefk> then how can I burn on it?
<jozefk> if I put it back what's the difference?
<jozefk> or how can I blank it
<charlie-tca> It said try again. If it is a blank, close the drive and it should be good, unless you got a bad disc, which happens sometimes
<charlie-tca> Is that a cd-r or cd-rw ?
<jozefk> first. I guess xfburn is not smart enough to blank it automatically
<jozefk> DVD-RW
<jozefk> and it's not blank right now
<jozefk> as I mentioned already
<charlie-tca> most burn applications will not blank automatically
<jozefk> brasero and k3b will do it :)
<jozefk> it will ask you and do it
<charlie-tca> but if it recognize it as a -rw, it should blank it
<jozefk> it should? that's good. just to umount it first :)
<charlie-tca> Maybe xfburn is not that advanced yet. It is pretty new
<jozefk> right click in Thunar is giving only one option: Eject Volume
<jozefk> no Umount
<charlie-tca> The message was "Please unmount the disc" . it is not umounting because it is not mounting the disc.
<jozefk> that's it. I typed Eject and door opened and I close it again :)
<jozefk> and same message from xfburn
<jozefk> shall I umount it with sudo umount /dev/sr0?
<charlie-tca> you can try to
<charlie-tca> It is possible that xfburn just won't work for the dvd-rw, and you will need to use brasero or k3b
<jozefk> ok that worked. sudo umount /dev/sr0
<jozefk> xfburn is not complaining anymore. at list not yet :))
<jozefk> least*
<jozefk> I didn't blank the disk first. just did burn image. xfburn didn't asked me anything at all :))) it just blank it and start burning lol which is cool but I expected to ask me like k3b do and brasero as well
<charlie-tca> xfburn probably thinks you were smart enough to know the disc you put in needed to be reformated
<jozefk> so it's smart enough to blank it but not smart enough to umount it
<Soupermanito> yes
<Soupermanito> thats linux fou you
<jozefk> well I am :)) I check first what is on the disk. then decided to overwrite
<jozefk> already finish
<jozefk> :)
<jozefk> it seems it's fine. ok not a big deal to umount it manually with sudo
<Soupermanito> :P you could create a launcher whit that option XD
<charlie-tca> Glad you got it to work :-)
<Soupermanito> gksu umount -f /dev/sr0
<jozefk> launcher? come on :))
<jozefk> terminal is always open
<jozefk> what image/photo manager you are using?
<charlie-tca> I don't use any, myself
<Soupermanito> irfanview trough wine
<jozefk> lol
<jozefk> forget about wine. I don't use it and don't want to use it
<Soupermanito> gpicview is pretty good
<jozefk> shotwell, f-spot also
<jozefk> and there was one more, can't remember the name
<jozefk> the default I see, is Risretto or something like that.
<Soupermanito> ristretto is really, really, not for me
<Soupermanito> i mean, its the dafault viewer and it can't even change the desktop walpaper? come one
<charlie-tca> um, viewer, right, not modifier application, right?
<jozefk> ristretto can change the wallpaper
<charlie-tca> it does one thing, and it does it quite well, view
<charlie-tca> Even better was feh, if I recall correctly
<charlie-tca> It could display png thumbnails on the desktop
<jozefk> charlie-tca, my favorite is gwenview. but it's KDE. I didn't use it long time. actually I use it for couple of days these days, coz I used KDE for a while.
<Sysi> gwenview can't ever roll around directory
<Sysi> when you're at the and, you're at the end
<charlie-tca> feh displays images, and uses very few resources to do it
<jozefk> but there are many other managers. good ones. in linux. like digikam for example. also KDE :) even those I mentioned already are fine. anyway ristretto works fine with Right click > open with Gimp :))
<Sysi> i like ristretto
<charlie-tca> I would like it better if I could remember it
<jozefk> save a  copy of the image is also fine feature
<Soupermanito> when i tried lubuntu it came whit gpicview, which is pretty good to do simple transformation tasks
<Soupermanito> like rotate or change format
<jozefk> I have never tried that feh. will see on google
<jozefk> ristretto can also rotate
<jozefk> no crop no anything else it seems
<jozefk> it can save as png. didn't try tif or something. jpg works of course
<tomekh> hi. where xfce-4.8 is keeping cache of background images (wallpapers)?
<jozefk> this is my xubuntu :) http://bit.ly/mlI9Yo  click on image to zoom it a little bit
<jozefk> tomekh, ~/.thumbnails
<charlie-tca> That's a temporary holding area for thumbnails. Looking for the location
<jozefk> ~/.cache/wallpaper
<BigBigAl1979> Good afternoon, does any one know how to create a black png file for use with the ffmpeg codec?
<jozefk> black png file? gimp would be the first thing I would try :)
<BigBigAl1979> Thank you!:)
<BigBigAl1979> Please may I ask how I can turn two png files, one black and one white in to a strobing ffmpeg video file?
<Soupermanito> i thin you can use gimp for that
<Soupermanito> ask goodle
<Soupermanito> google^
<jozefk> see in ffmpeg channel if exist
<jozefk> if ffmpeg can do it
<jozefk> if not then yes gimp what else
<BigBigAl1979> Thank you for your help:)
<jozefk> BigBigAl1979, did you try kdenlive?
<BigBigAl1979> not yet, thank you for your suggestion:)
<jozefk> I guess you have xfce but kdenline is really great app
<jozefk> it's of course kde :))
<inspiron1525> Hi, I'm new in the chat and my english is not soo good.
<inspiron1525> I have a problem with xubuntu 11
<charlie-tca> inspiron1525: Ask your question, all on one line if possible. If anyone knows the answer, they will try to help you.
<inspiron1525> The audio is not work any more but I don't now why
<inspiron1525> I'm Italian
<charlie-tca> It just died?
<charlie-tca> or it quit working when you upgraded, or it quit when you installed Xubuntu 11.04?
<inspiron1525> Yes, to day I have listing the music but now no work
<charlie-tca> Anybody good with audio issues? Sound quit while listening to music...
<inspiron1525> and watch movies the movies play but no audio
<charlie-tca> The best I can do is tell you to install pavucontrol
<charlie-tca> and make sure nothing is muted
<preecher> thats what i had to do
<inspiron1525> No, there is on every things
<inspiron1525> I try to install pavucontrol
<Soup|away> inspiron1525, try to run alsa force-unload & alsa force-reload
<inspiron1525> Yes, work again - Thank you!
<bin_bash__> I uninstalled pulseaudio lol
<Soup|away> no problem inspiron1525 :) glad it worked
<inspiron1525> thank you and Good night to all
<Soup|away> :) bonna notte :D
<drc> Well, that was a bit more painful...gpartd resized partitions correctly, Kubuntu installed to the correct partition correctly, grub2 found the correct booting data and worked correctly...but I could not for the life of me get grub2 to default to the correct partition.  I finally re-installed grub2 and all was automagically correct.  Go figure.
<drc> So now as soon as the Xubuntu team gets their daily builds up, testing can begin.
<drc> And I can commence to break things :)
<Sysi> i have two useless netbooks now..
<charlie-tca> Combine them and make one useless netbook out of them?
<drc> Install Ubuntu/Unity and Gnome3/Shell and let them fight it out?
<Sysi> i have gnome3 on other one
<drc> Shell Wars!
<Sysi> i think other one has two small screen
<Sysi> 480×800
<drc> Sysi: Yes but that's Fedora )iirc), so that doesn't count
<Sysi> gnome3 broke unicode on xfce-terminal on ubuntu
<Sysi> every BT gui failed on *buntu too
<Sysi> i think i'm putting kde-netbook there, i *could* try kubuntu because with that ican get the globalmenu
<Lamusj> Hi, anyone knows if there is a ppa for xfce 4.8 on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<pleia2> xfce 4.8 comes with 11.04 by default
<pleia2> no need for a ppa
<Lamusj> pleia2, yes, but I have installed xfce on ubuntu 11.04
<pleia2> I guess I don't understand your question
<pleia2> if you install the xfce4 package, you get xfce 4.8 on 11.04
<Lamusj> Ummm! ok! ppa not find a xfce 4.8 for U-11.04: / in case future updates!
<DarkEra> I believe xfce isn't that fast with updates. 4.6.1 to 4.6.2 for example took almost a year.... if i'm not mistaken
<ronsonol> Default behavior of alt-space is to bring up a menu on the left side of a window.  I'd like it to do a backspace.  Anyone know what I need to change?
<ronsonol> (I just got a new keyboard with a small backspace button that's driving me insane).
<drc> DarkEra: http://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.10/roadmap
<MK``> I just upgraded to 11.04 but I receive this error: http://pastebin.com/EvTESBC8
<DarkEra> drc: thanks
<aberhow> ahh, fixed my triple monitor Xinerama problem finally, turns out logging into the xfce session worked, moved the panels to the proper monitor, log back out and into the xubuntu session and everything is fine. weird
#xubuntu 2011-05-25
<Cube``> how can i boot into xmonad right away, skipping login managers and the like?
<mariontes> hi
<mariontes> i notice something strange be for a update of my system
<mariontes> my wireless card have lost of signal and decreace the speed past some 10 or 20 sec befor the connection
<risd> hi all,...
<risd> anyone got a tutorial to install canon ip1980 driver on xubuntu from tar?
<risd> i got a problem on compiling it.,...
<xubuntu521> bust place and no one talking?
<xubuntu521> <-------------n00b or b00b or whatever the eff you wanna call me
<xubuntu521> i'm such a noob that in order to mount a new sata hd i had to reinstal my os
<xubuntu521> seriously
<xubuntu521> awe you missed it
<xubuntu521> had the whole crowd laughing
<Cube``> xubuntu521: ?
<xubuntu521> i dunno man
<Cube``> xubuntu521: id suggest to switch your dealer
<xubuntu521> i am tryin this linux thing out
<Cube``> that often fixes things
<xubuntu521> i am the dealer how am i supposed to switch
<Cube``> drug dealer
<xubuntu521> ya new topic
<xubuntu521> linux
<xubuntu521> need help man
<Cube``> ok ya
<Cube``> sup with the kernel
<xubuntu521> i dunno he poppin in the microwave got the munchies
<xubuntu521> how you know?
<xubuntu521> nah just kiddin
<xubuntu521> kernel fine as far as i know
<Cube``> xdd
<Cube``> where you from xubuntu521
<xubuntu521> in the middle of a reinstall saw this link clicked it
<Cube``> i assume us
<xubuntu521> BC,Canada
<Cube``> ooh
<Cube``> ye
<Cube``> what happened
<xubuntu521> Surrey/Vancouver
<xubuntu521> well bought a new hd
<xubuntu521> and after reading several forums what they say was not working for me
<Cube``> umm
<Cube``> hds shoudl work
<Cube``> i dont see any big problemz
<xubuntu521> well most i read were old sayin it be hda hdb or whatever and so one then i found it be sda sdb and so on for sata
<Cube``> ok
<n8daddy> hello
<n8daddy> i was the xubuntu521 guy my install finished and i reboot all by accident
<n8daddy> hello
<n8daddy> cube hello
<MK``> give it a moment
<n8daddy> you handy?
<n8daddy> say i mounted a 500gig hd /home does that mean everything after home will be placed on the hd...so not like windows where it a seperate drive it really a seperate folder?
<n8daddy> am a microsoft loser but since i own 3 xbox's figured i could at least take microsoft of my pc
<n8daddy> but this linux stuff a bit confusing
<n8daddy> * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                    [ OK ]
<n8daddy>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel modules                                            * No suitable module for running kernel found
<n8daddy>                                                                          [fail]
<n8daddy> also a problem i have no idea how to fix
 * n8daddy gonna wait all day...rollin time
<n8daddy> miss this irc thing been years....
 * n8daddy cutting and rolling
<n8daddy> j/k gonna light up a roach
<n8daddy> preecher
<n8daddy> preech to me
<n8daddy> tell me how good linux is and how me giving it an opportunity is a great thing
<n8daddy> and why some sites say xubuntu is really not a lightweight os like ubuntu claims
<n8daddy> i really like it
<n8daddy> tried ubuntu gave up with that one this xubuntu very user friendly for me i find
<n8daddy> could really use some good reading material to get me up to par as to how to work with unix maybe one day hack the...
<n8daddy> wait for it
<preecher> n8daddy kinda like shoes---just try until you find a good fit
<n8daddy> the DoD
<n8daddy> hey somebody speaks to me
<n8daddy> well i like the fit of this xubuntu so far has been good
<n8daddy> so good in fact
<n8daddy> true story
<n8daddy> last night was all gitty with how well it was working with my external hd's with fat32 for ps3 and xbox usage with vuze and everything
<n8daddy> got up so quickly kicked my vantec hd enclosure off the shelf all tangled in the wires
<n8daddy> so down about 2 hours of file transfer and organization i figure ok ide hd's be cheap
<n8daddy> right
<n8daddy> wrong more expensive than a sat twice the size
<n8daddy> so now here i sit at home hours ago tryin to get new sata hd out box to work with os been working with for a maybe 5 days now
<n8daddy> read forums all say pretty much same thing
<n8daddy> found on that update me to the new sd rather than hd still no working for me
<n8daddy> sda sd* hda hd* thing
<n8daddy> so i just reinstal xubuntu with usb stick (excellent feature) shows up when i type df in terminal
<n8daddy> new hd does i mean but sayts mounted as /home
<n8daddy> so...with it being mounted /home does that mean that everything in the directory tree should be on that new hd?
<n8daddy> have lots of doss experience working with batch files back in the early 90's but it has been years since i have even thought about that
<n8daddy> need something good to read i guess
<n8daddy> maybe one day i will know all the answers and i can be quiet and sit idle on irc lol
<n8daddy> j/k
<n8daddy> in a good mood i understand irc such old software most you guys prolly have it open and your box been on for the past 12 years while the irc died away
<n8daddy> and forgot to log off
<n8daddy> well i have moved off to inactive window like all you but i'ma check back OFTEN
<n8daddy> still nothing
<n8daddy> please
<MK``> <n8daddy> say i mounted a 500gig hd /home does that mean everything after home will be placed on the hd...so not like windows where it a seperate drive it really a seperate folder?
<MK``> "after home?"
<n8daddy> well in a directory tree
<MK``> if it's mounted to /home, it'll put the stuff in /home.
<n8daddy> open home then i create directory and so on inside that directory i put files
<n8daddy> that will all be then stored on my new 500 gig right
<MK``> Yes
<n8daddy> excellent
<n8daddy> windows
<n8daddy> not like that
<MK``> Windows's whole system dealing with partitions and drive letters is a hack job
<MK``> at least they fixed it for mounted network locations
<n8daddy> yes i have learned
<n8daddy> done a lot of research ofn fat files systems
<n8daddy> ntfs kinda fixed it but they hold all the secrets
<n8daddy> from whati  understood when i was reading of course
<n8daddy> i dun know shit but what internet is able to inform me of
<MK``> But yeah Xubuntu is not super-lightweight, but definitely much better than Unity
<MK``> Lubuntu is good if you need it to be really lightweight
<n8daddy> ya i have always been interested in tryin linux
<n8daddy> atholon 64 2.7ghz with 2.5gb ram and built in video that share 128mb my ram
<n8daddy> can barely run windows but this xubuntu is quick and snappy
<n8daddy> and very user friendly for what i have got working
<MK``> yeah
<n8daddy> which not much but i dun need much either
<MK``> I don't think modern OSes use hd* anymore by the way
<MK``> even for PATA drives
<n8daddy> vuze, web browser, this irc when i tried, pkr through wine, and now i am just tryin this virtual box which is gibving me problems i deally like to make a usb flash drive of windows so i can install that make my 40 gig for windows in need to situaitions and 500 gig for my linux and what i need to have work all the time situaitions
<n8daddy> ya i read that
<MK``> http://www.resplect.com/?q=node/30 <-- ram
<n8daddy> ya that seem about right add vuze and a 2.5mb transfer rate and you use about an extra gig
<n8daddy> that what task manager shows on my comp
<n8daddy> report-hw
<n8daddy> whoops
<pteague_laptop> hmm... getting a crash report (looking at the info from the reporting it looks like gnome services?) when i login & then my wallpaper doesn't show up & i get a weird grey border around windows... & if i drag a window around it turns the background where it's been to grey
<n8daddy> i just started usin linux i know nothing and not many people around here
<n8daddy> like a ghost town probably blow dust off most the names over there ----------->
<pteague_laptop> i'm wondering if it's because i upgraded from lucid -> maverick -> natty rather than doing a fresh install
<n8daddy> no idea i did fresh instal xubuntu from web torrent download took like 10 minutes to dl then about 15 to make usb startup disk then about 20 min for an install
<n8daddy> and during the install you c an even come in here and chat
<n8daddy> i thought that was pretty kewl
<n8daddy> got any experience with virtualbox?
<MK``> The channels are strangely inactive today
<MK``> even the normal ubuntu one
<MK``> I think it's all the bad weather
<pteague_laptop> yep, it's quiet...
<pteague_laptop> oh, didn't even think about the weather
<n8daddy> kewl
<n8daddy> i like vibrance maybe i become a regular
<pteague_laptop> i've used virtualbox, but it's been a while
<n8daddy> can be one of them lurking learners mwahaha
<n8daddy> i can't get it working
<pteague_laptop> what exactly can't you get to work? is it not starting up at all?
<n8daddy> vitual hard disk
<n8daddy> ahh
<pteague_laptop> is that where you're using the real hard drive?
<n8daddy> lol
<n8daddy> get someone willin to help try and get back to the error and it works
<n8daddy> thanks for your help
<n8daddy> with this virtualbox i can run macosx?
<n8daddy> how cool is that runnin a windows setup while on an irc window with a web browser open
<MK``> heh
<n8daddy> ok
<n8daddy> i got a question
<MK``> shoot
<n8daddy> if i do a fresh windows install on my 40 gig then dual boot another linux install onto my 500 gig is there anyway i can boot the xp os while runing linux on the other drive?
<MK``> I have no idea, I'm sure there's a way, but, no idea
<n8daddy> ok
<n8daddy> that what i tryin to acheive right now have xp on one drive linux on another and i read this a way to make usb bootable xp install from linux
<n8daddy> since i dun wanna use any cd media
<n8daddy> that would have been the simple solution burn a copy of xp install usb install linux done
<n8daddy> now that i got this virtual box in my hand though am curious about running a windows install inside linux
<n8daddy> pretty quick install down to 19 minutes left
<n8daddy> woah scary got my mouse stuck in the virtualbox
<n8daddy> lmao
<n8daddy> some good entertainment this computer has been for a couple days
<n8daddy> been jammin xbox and windows for years...install linux xboxes are media players and the computer gets used again
<n8daddy> love how i can type and get shit down in linux
<n8daddy> done
<n8daddy> done*
<n8daddy> funny windows runs better in virtual box then it does installed
<n8daddy> well wtf...virtual box not flawless hehe stole my mouse but not my keyboard and now i am stuck
<n8daddy> lucky i stuck here can someone helkp me with this one?
<n8daddy> any over rulling keyboard commands or something
<john_rambo> Hi ..I just finished installing Xubuntu 10.04 ...configured dsl via pppoeconf ......problem is the networka manager is writing 192.168.1.1 as dns server in /etc/resolve.conf.......I want to use my own choice of public dns    But the nm-applet is gone
<n8daddy> told me right ctrl to get my mouse back which worked before but is not working now...it's like the window is not actually selected but my mouse thinks it is
<MK``> D:
<MK``> no idea
<n8daddy> man i been hiding under a rock or sumthing
<n8daddy> is there anything linux can't do?
<MK``> nope
<MK``> well, get viruses, but you can even do that if you try hard enough
<n8daddy> huh
<n8daddy> no viruses?
<n8daddy> got this windows all up and running inside my box now but i can't get usb to work yet have rebooted windows so many times tryin different things then it dawned on me....boots like super quick compared to a normal install
<zero> hi
<Guest39420> some one
<Guest39420> hola
<Guest39420> mmm
<Guest39420> hola
<Guest39420> hello
<Guest39420> need some help please
<Guest39420> i have some problem whit the wireless
<Guest39420> perfect conection but.. cant enter in a page
<Guest39420> no one can help
<Guest39420> ok thanks in advance
<Guest39420> cya later
<n8daddy> so i imagine there must be some good rpg style games for linux?
<MK``> probably. There's also wine
<n8daddy> uhh
<n8daddy> you there?
<n8daddy> just curious if there is a default password for xubuntu
<n8daddy> when i try and use fdsik to format forums say su -
<MK``> default password?
<MK``> oh, root account does not have a password by default, n
<MK``> o
<n8daddy> then fdisk /dev/sda
<n8daddy> su -
<MK``> use sudo, I'd imagine?
<n8daddy> well i get authenticaition failed
<MK``> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<n8daddy> and if i log in with one i created i don't have enough permissions
<n8daddy> ok i read that now thanks
<n8daddy> ahhh excellent mk thank you very much for the info
<n8daddy> much more of an understanding as to what i am doing at the terminal level
<MK``> yeah
<MK``> sudo is your friend
<n8daddy> i see said the blind man to his def dog as he pissed towards the wind...it all comes back to me hehe
<MK``> heh
<n8daddy> ya totally i just had no idea as to why they were asking for shit to be like this and mine not working
<n8daddy> but now i get it
<n8daddy> especially when i know the only password i entered into the thing and it still sayin wrong password
<n8daddy> omg i give up to many hours with the same problem
<n8daddy> gonna break down and buy myself a burnable c d tomorrow
<n8daddy> lol
<jarnos> If I upgrade to 11.04 via Update Manager, can it utilize the Alternate installation image installed in an USB stick?
<MK``> You can try, adding that as a software source first
<tsimpson> or start the upgrade from the loop-mounted ISO
<Unit193> jarnos: Scroll down in this wiki for more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<MK``> Wish I knew that before taking 3 hours to upgrade today
<jarnos> Thanks,
<jarnos> Unit193, I wonder, if you can run cdromupgrade from bootable USB stick made of the alternate iso?
<Unit193> jarnos: I have never done so, but I would guess you could
<n8daddy> anyeasy way to make a windows usb install from linux?
<jarnos> What about packages that are not contained in the image, but I have installed in my Maverick system? Can you upgrade them later using network?
<n8daddy> or any experience makin usb work  in virtual box on windows
<risd> can anyone help my installing my canon printer on xubuntu 64bit?
<zero> hi
<Guest4445> mmm
<n8daddy> hooooowwwwwwllllllll
<balvonas> hi
<balvonas> does anyone experiencing the same problem? [72536.439871] xfce4-xkb-plugi[14963]: segfault at 7470616c ip 00509203 sp bfd2711c error 4 in libc-2.13.so[494000+15a000]
<JoeR1> I have foud success
<JoeR1> is anyone out there?
<n8daddy> any easy way to change external hd label?
<Sysi> gparted
<Cube``> whats the default xubunut login manager?
<ochosi> Cube``: gdm
<Cube``> ok thx
<four2zero> thank you sysi
<four2zero> was n8daddy b4 with the volume label question
 * four2zero was n8daddy b4 with the volume label question
<TheSheep> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> is there a shortcut for changing the fontsize inside a terminal?
<TheSheep> no
<cousin_mario> TheSheep: Any alternate terminal you would recommend?
<TheSheep> no, I'm happy with the defaut
<TheSheep> default
<cousin_mario> That's the only thing stopping me from switching to it.
<roasted> IS it normal to select shut down while logged in and it takes me to the login screen?
<drc> roasted: bug (iirc)
<drc> It is hit and miss for me...I never know which one I'
<drc> ll get (shutdown or login).
<roasted> o boy
<drc> I'm looking for the bug report....
<charlie-tca> That is a bug as noted in the release notes for Xubuntu 11.04. A good, valid workaround is to logout, then restart or shutdown from the GDM screen, using the icon in the bottom
<roasted> thats what Ive been doing
<roasted> simple workaround
<roasted> just made me wonder if it was intentional, somehow
<charlie-tca> It is not normal, I only experience using my intel video system
<charlie-tca> My system with Nvidia does not do it more than once in maybe 100 shutdowns
<drc> And my nvidia system (as I said, hit and miss)
<roasted> I also noticed on my desktop, which is Ubuntu 11.04 + XFCE (just like my two laptops) that it always defaults to Ubuntu. always. IT wont default to Xubuntu Desktop, even though that was the last DE I used.
<roasted> While my 2 laptops come up as Xubuntu Desktop EACH time since that's what I last used.
<charlie-tca> Did you install Xfce or xubuntu-desktop?
<roasted> Xubuntu Desktop
<charlie-tca> That would be a bug then. It should always default to the last session used
<Sysi> iirc you can specify manually what session to use by default
<roasted> Sysi, would you know how to do that, by chance?
<Sysi> system → login screen
<roasted> hey off topic. have any of you guys used puppet?
<charlie-tca> I have used puppets to help teach my grandsons ;-)
<drc> I had the same problem when I partitioned for a testing partition...Grub2 would not "use" any changes to the config file. I solved it by re-installing grub2 (according to the wiki) and it mgically solved itself.
<charlie-tca> That is not uncommon
<roasted> charlie-tca, have you heard of puppet?
<charlie-tca> hand or marionettes?
<roasted> the program
<roasted> for linux
<roasted> its a system administrator's appication
<charlie-tca> no, I don't think so
<roasted> supposedly you can control all linux systems on the network. every 30 mins or so they check in to receive new instructions
<roasted> so I can say at 1130 install gparted or something, etc.
<charlie-tca> I don't have enough systems to bother with that
 * drc can see roasted's questions for tomorrow :)
<roasted> charlie-tca, we have 2,000. :)
<roasted> were not on linux tho
<roasted> not yet :D
<charlie-tca> We will have to refer roasted to #ubuntu-server when it gets too much for us
<roasted> I might be headed there right now actually
<roasted> I'm trying to find someone who's used it so I can just kinda bum ideas around with
<roasted> instead of the #ubuntu chat which wants you to ask very direct and specific questions
<charlie-tca> They might know, or #edubuntu, would be another possiblility
<roasted> I want to have a starbucks conversation about puppet. ya know? Sit around and just kinda yack about it and learn from each other.
<coldpizza72i> whats the best newb-proof program to backup and restore a drive's image?
<charlie-tca> deja-dup
<coldpizza72i> thanks, it looks good
<charlie-tca> It even automatically encrypts the backup. There is an option to turn the encryption off too
<coldpizza72i> im setting this up for my mom so she can restore her windows partition every time she messes it up lol
<charlie-tca> Then turn off encryption so it doesn't ask for passphrases
<coldpizza72i> yea i will
<bin_bash> when i try to open a .ppt with libreoffice impress i get the error: "version incompatibility. Incorrect FIle Version"
<bin_bash> I opened one from the same class yesteray so idk
<drc> bin_bash: Maybe it was created on a different machine, with a different version...or maybe it's just your bad luck gremlin at work again ;)
<bin_bash> yeah maybe all three!
<drc> bin_bash: You do know that as long as you keep feeding that gremlin, she'll stick around ?
<bin_bash> le sigh
<bin_bash> what d you suggest
<drc> Actually I heard thru the grapevine that roasted was looking for a spare gremlin (he's been working his pretty hard lately).
<bin_bash> orly
<bin_bash> i'm using SO much RAM lol
<roasted> hallo
<bin_bash> ohao
<bin_bash> ohI
<drc> I discovered this morning that KDE doubles my basic RAM usage (as compared to xfce, but that was to be expected), but also it adds 10 degrees C to my laptop's temp :(
<bin_bash> I'm using 23% of my RAM
<roasted> kde is the lighest DE out there guys.
<bin_bash> totally
<bin_bash> only unity is lighter
<roasted> unity actually is lighter
<bin_bash> LOL rly?
<roasted> unity runs nice on my netbook
<roasted> KDE does not
<drc> I read an article (somewhere) that stated that GNOME3/Shell basic RAM usage was even less than xfce...of course the comment ripped him a new one for his (lack of) methodology.
<bin_bash> lol no ff uses a lot of RAM
<roasted> gnome shell is java based
<roasted> :/
<bin_bash> what
<bin_bash> noway
<roasted> :/
<bin_bash> sadness
<roasted> unity ftw
<roasted> and xfce
<roasted> <3
<bin_bash> unity sucks
<bin_bash> but srsly
<bin_bash> gimme something else to open .ppt with
<bin_bash> maybe console-based
<bin_bash> libreoffice doesnt take my colortheme anyway
<Soupermanito> bin_bash: search on the app center
<Soupermanito> there is a standalone ppt displayer
<bin_bash> rly?
<Soupermanito> rly
<bin_bash> dotell
<bin_bash> what is it
<Soupermanito> is called like powerpoint viewer
<bin_bash> ok
<Soupermanito> :P from microsoft
<bin_bash> ghey
<Soupermanito> i dont know if its wine dependent XD
<Soupermanito> but i installed it before installing wine, so i think not
<bin_bash> well i have wine
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> search it its there
<Soupermanito> like 1mb installer or something like that
<Sysi> bin_bash, hint: libreoffice-gtk
<bin_bash> k
<bin_bash> gd my intetnet is slowwwwww
 * Soupermanito opinion is that libreoffice-gtk is overrated
<MK``> Ever since I upgraded to 11.04, the normal splash screen is replaced with a plain-text, non-centered "Xubuntu 11.04", looks pretty ugly. How do I fix this?
<MK``> when I boot up
<Soupermanito> mmm
<Soupermanito> wait, i tell you
<Sysi> propietary driver?
<Soupermanito> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Soupermanito> there MK`` do that
<Lamusj> Soupermanito, Hi xDD
<MK``> it's set correctly...
<MK``> it's set to /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo, but it seems to read /lib/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-text
<Soupermanito> :) hi Lamusj
<MK``> maybe there is a text setting that chaged by accident
 * Soupermanito shrughs, dunno lol
<Soupermanito> i could never make my plymouth work like it should
<Soupermanito> mine is soupuse to be a stargate, but it aint
<MK``> hm yeah it's executing text.plymouth, not default.plymouth
<MK``> need to fix that somehow
<Soupermanito> nope it doesnt work, now i get broken characters colors and stuff
<foobar> Hi :)
<foobar> Where should I report a bug concerning xfapplet? At xfce or launchpad?
<MK``> ok I ran something, restarting
<foobar> After installation on one PC only stock-market quotation can be chosen and on the other system none...
<Soupermanito> mmm
<Soupermanito> i don't know
<Soupermanito> ask on #xubuntu-devel
<Soupermanito> they might know
<MK``> I changed the text setting and ran to update initramfs, and it's looking at the right text setting...hm
<foobar> I'll do that. Thanks Soupermanito
<foobar> cu
<dirtycookie_> hello people
<dirtycookie_> i need help
<dirtycookie_> i have an eeePC
<dirtycookie_> and installed xubuntu without any problem
<dirtycookie_> but i cannot mount my sdcard
<Soupermanito> dirtycookie_, :) we will try to help, but please try no to use the enter key as punctuation mark
<dirtycookie_> ??
<Unit193> !ask | dirtycookie_
<ubottu> dirtycookie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dirtycookie_> ah ok
<dirtycookie_> sry
<Sysi> dirtycookie_: what eee model?
<Soupermanito> :) not a problem
<dirtycookie_> model is a 4g and the device node when inserting the sd card it gets attached to sdc
<dirtycookie_> here is the dmesg http://pastebin.com/r5Hpb2Ff
<Soupermanito> dirtycookie_, can we see your fstab please?
<dirtycookie_> sure
<dirtycookie_> http://pastebin.com/GgKFBBDL
<Soupermanito> you installed 11.04 correct?
<dirtycookie_> Soupermanito: yes
<Soupermanito> :) ok, let me investigate and see if i can find something to help you
<dirtycookie_> Soupermanito: :) thank you
<Soupermanito> dirtycookie_, http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=44013
<dirtycookie_> Soupermanito: if that would help u, when i insert the sdcard, which has been formated by a windows machine. and when entering "mount /dev/sdc /media/sd" into the console, it hangs
<Soupermanito> tried this?
<dirtycookie_> ONLY when taking the card out, would make my console responsive again
<Soupermanito> i see
<Soupermanito> tried other card?
<dirtycookie_> Soupermanito: tried what?
<Soupermanito> if you tried mounting another sdcard?
<dirtycookie_> Soupermanito: well i have an usb sd cardreader and xubuntu was able to automatically mount the card and appeared on the desktop.
<dirtycookie_> Soupermanito: i have only one card
<Soupermanito> okay, so readed the link i pasted you? it gives an option to add stuff on fstab that should work apparently
<dirtycookie_> Soupermanito: where? send it again please
<Soupermanito> http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=44013
<Soupermanito> this particular one http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=379801#p379801
<dirtycookie_> Soupermanito: ill try and give you feedback
<dirtycookie_> Soupermanito: ok ill reboot and come online
<Soupermanito> :=
<linuxman410> does anyone know why unity was included in xubuntu 11.04
<Sysi> it isn't, xubuntu uses xfce :p
<Sysi> canonical wanted unity to ubuntu
<linuxman410> but it says stuff about unity when i boot up with live cd
<Sysi> hum, where?
<linuxman410> right as the desktop comes up
<drc> linuxman410: I remember seeing something like that also...I *think* it's just an oversight from using the basic Ubuntu install slideshow
<linuxman410> drc so its not really in there right
<drc> Unity is not included in Xubuntu (I know that:)...I Think it was just some text that mentioned Unity...I
<drc> m going to re-install Xubuntu 11.04 to my spare partition and pay close attention this time.  Back in a bit
<drc> I must have been wrong, I couldn't find the Unity mention in the Xubuntu install, although I thought I saw something like that a while back.  They do say the memory is the second thing to go....
<linuxman410> drc why does xubuntu have icons at bottom now
<Soupermanito> linuxman410, because someone though it would look pretty that way
<drc> 1) To simulate a dock; 2) To confuse one by hiding; 3) It looks pretty.
<drc> linuxman410: It's panel 2, if you don't like it, delete it (but you can never get it back)
<Soupermanito> also thats how the OSX dock looks like i guess, i never found it at bottom to be a proper way, i like my docks to be on top, but thats me
<linuxman410> xubuntu stoppedsupporting my intel video at 10.04
<drc> linuxman410: update the hardware...really, if they stop support a piece of hardware, it's usually really old (on not used by many people)
<linuxman410> drc the intel video is on a pentium 4 2.5 computer
<drc> Contact a museum :)
<linuxman410> i am running lubuntu on it
<drc> That's what lubuntu is for.
<Soupermanito> also if you installed lubuntu, then lubuntu stoped supporting, not xubu
<drc> It's sort of replaced xfce as the "lightweight" Ubuntu-based distro. Hope they "official" status soon, they are doing good things.
<linuxman410> drc i thought the whole concept behind linux was to be able to use your old hardware
<Soupermanito> thats pretty much not true
<drc> Where did you hear that?
<Soupermanito> the whole concept behind linux is that other poeple care about other people
<Soupermanito> thats opensource for you, old hardware support aint
<linuxman410> well if that is not true then linux is like windows buy a new computer everytime a new version comes out
<Soupermanito> not true
<Soupermanito> given that people care enough about other people, some support to old hardware is always given, if people who do the sofware think is worth its time
<linuxman410> to me a pentium 4 2.5 is not old
<Soupermanito> that might not be, but you could consider using a newer vpu
<Soupermanito> gpu
<jarnos> My 11.04 is broken, first it didn't let me reboot since session was busy or something, and after it finally reboted, desktop environment is seriously broken.
<Soupermanito> mmm
<Soupermanito> did you upgraded ?
<jarnos> yes
<Soupermanito> yeah, upgrades can be like that
<Soupermanito> first take a deep breath
<Soupermanito> and then lets fix things
<jarnos> Soupermanito, yes, I will sleep until morning.
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> ok, comeback later and ask again then :D
<PipeToDevNull> So.  Just switched my DE from Gnome to XFCE by way of xubuntu.  Liking it a lot; question, though - is there any way to configure a panel, so it won't move, but isn't in one of the pre-set positions?
<nicofs> I can't connect to WLAN anymore. Ally I get is "Bad password." On three different computers with different cards - in three independent networks. Where can I start troubleshooting?
<charlie-tca> by unlocking the panel, you can put it anywhere on the desktop
<charlie-tca> PipeToDevNull: right-click the panel, panel, properties
<PipeToDevNull> I'm trying to lock it into the position I drop it at afterward. >.>
<charlie-tca> uncheck the lock, move it anywhere
<charlie-tca> You can not do it by using move
<charlie-tca> after unlocking, click on either end where there are a bunch of dots, and move it by holding down the left-button
<PipeToDevNull> :/ Guess I'll just have to be careful not to accidentally drag it about.
<charlie-tca> after moving it, you should be able to check the lock again
<charlie-tca> Then it will stay, even in the middle of the screen
<PipeToDevNull> Hrm.  That's in XFCE 4.8, I'm betting?
<charlie-tca> You do have to make sure it is the right panel, though. I played with one for two days before I figured out it was the pnel 2
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> 4.8, yes, which is Xubuntu 11.04
<PipeToDevNull> That might be the issue.  I'm in 10.04 lts, and it looks like that stopped at 4.4
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah
<charlie-tca> I think you are limited to top or bottom
<charlie-tca> left or right, too, if you go vertical
<PipeToDevNull> Looks that way.  Shame.
<PipeToDevNull> I'm not terribly apt to upgrade my full distro just so I can make sure a panel stays where I plop it.
<charlie-tca> yeah, it isn't worth that
<PipeToDevNull> (Even if it would let me avoid my chief issue with 11.04.  Stupid unity...)
<charlie-tca> unity doesn't affect Xubuntu yet
<PipeToDevNull> I'd hope not.  Would be kinda' silly, given the main idea behind xubuntu is xfce.
<nicofs> How can I access a shared folder in my network? (sharen from a ubuntu machine via default share menu from nautilus)?
<nicofs> *shared
<charlie-tca> should be able to do it using thunar in 11.04, gigolo in 10.10 or less
<nicofs> charlie-tca, how?
<charlie-tca> in 11.04, just navigate to the folder
<charlie-tca> I use mount points in /mnt for my shared folders, and use ssh-fuse to access them
<nicofs> charlie-tca, where should i look for it? "network" only has "Windows Network" which has nothing to display...
<charlie-tca> where is your mount point?
<nicofs> erm... what mount point?
<nicofs> i had somehow hoped to not have to do anything other than point and click...
<charlie-tca> not possible in Xubuntu. Ubuntu does that for you, though
<nicofs> ok - so i'd better just install nautilus...
<charlie-tca> You set things up in Xubuntu and Xfce.
<four2zero> i am falling in love with linux as an os
<four2zero> i do not see myself ever goin back to ms except as a dual boot for need to situaitions
#xubuntu 2011-05-26
<Soupermanito> :D
<bin_bash> what's the command to restart the xfce session
<Soupermanito> restart?
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash> it's like
<bin_bash> xfsession or something
<bin_bash> like when i login
<bin_bash> i have to manually start xfwm
<bin_bash> i know the command for that is xfwm4
<charlie-tca> it depends on how much you want to restart, but from a tty, startxfce4 starts a session
<bin_bash> no like
<bin_bash> i'm in xfce right now
<bin_bash> when i login i have to manually restart xfwm4
<bin_bash> and then
<bin_bash> all my workspaces are gone
<bin_bash> and i have just the one
<Soupermanito> D:
<charlie-tca> that should be xfsettingsd
<bin_bash> that'd it
<bin_bash> thnaks
<charlie-tca> no problem
<bin_bash> noe
<bin_bash> nope
<bin_bash> :(
<charlie-tca> I got the whole list here
<charlie-tca> xfce4-settings-helper
<charlie-tca> xfce4-session
<charlie-tca> xfwm4
<charlie-tca> xfdesktop4
<charlie-tca> xfce4-panel
<charlie-tca> got to be one of them
<charlie-tca> if any one of those is not running, the session has something broken
<bin_bash> yeah something is definitely broken lol
<charlie-tca> try each one from Alt+F2, one at a time, to see which one it is
<bin_bash> none of them worked
<aminiesta> which one is better xubuntu or lubuntu
<four2zero> i think i heard it best from someone in here it like a shoe if it fits where it
<aminiesta> my shoe is one giga size of ram
<four2zero> xubuntu ran fine for me on 512
<aminiesta> lighter than Lubuntu
<bin_bash> it's all about personal preference
<four2zero> i dunno am new as well....try ubuntu was alright try xubuntu it fits everything is logical to find and i like it and the more i sit here for hours on end and play with it the more i like it
<four2zero> i have total of maybe 36hours of use
<aminiesta> I'm also newbie here
<aminiesta> I'm just give a lubuntu a try today
<four2zero> currently got install of xp in a virtual box makin a usb windows xp installer so i can dual boot right now
<four2zero> and then after that i gonna try and figure out how to run my xp install through virtual machine
<four2zero> virtualbox rather
<aminiesta> great
<four2zero> ya installs are fairly quick and easy to change if you have a usb stick handy i have noticed
<bin_bash> xubuntu is probably better for beginners
<four2zero> ya i am finding that so far
<four2zero> i feel i have acheived a lot for being brand new
<four2zero> i have a lot of does experience from back in the early 90's but that a long time ago
<four2zero> dos even lol
<four2zero> my biggest help for me was understanding sudo...
<bin_bash> sudo is important
<four2zero> ya
<four2zero> shoulda kept that link thati  got in here handy not in my buffer no more
<charlie-tca> What was the link for?
<charlie-tca> We probably can find it again
<Soupermanito> !info virsh
<ubottu> Package virsh does not exist in natty
<Soupermanito> oh thank you ubottu
<Pirevai> hekki
<Pirevai> hello
<Soupermanito> !hi | Pirevai
<ubottu> Pirevai: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Pirevai> someone there?
<Soupermanito> nope, the rupture came. and you are lonely, sorry :(
<Pirevai> thanks
<Soupermanito> XD
<Pirevai> :(
<Soupermanito> whats your problem Pirevai :D
<Soupermanito> and how might we help you whit it? :D
<Pirevai> I don't have any problems
<Soupermanito> :D awesome then!
<Pirevai> thank you for asking
<Pirevai> ummm...
<Pirevai> I'm just curious about Xubunto
<Pirevai> ups
<Pirevai> Xubuntu
<Soupermanito> :) what is you are curious about?
<Pirevai> I'm studing to fix computers
<Pirevai> I'm from Paraguay
<Pirevai> and we usually don't use Linux
<Pirevai> and I'm curious about Linux
<Pirevai> coz I never used before
<Soupermanito> :) Pirevai no problem =D im from argentina che! :D
<Pirevai> heee, ya esta ya entonces
<Soupermanito> tho here we speak english :D
<Pirevai> ups
<Pirevai> sorry
<Pirevai> ummm...
<Soupermanito> but you could go to #ubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es-offtopic to speak whit people freely
<Pirevai> one sec
<Soupermanito> sadly there aint a #xubuntu-es
<Pirevai> ohhh I see
<Pirevai> but I don't have any problems to talk in english
<Soupermanito> apparently there is a #xubuntu-es but is unhabitated
<Pirevai> my wife is an american
<Soupermanito> :) then you could go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Pirevai> so I talk all the time in english}
<Soupermanito> and talk freely there :D
<Pirevai> ohh I see
<Soupermanito> here is for people who have problems to come and ask, there is to speak about stuff
<Pirevai> ohh I see
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> we are usually a kind community
<Pirevai> well, so that means that I need to go to other place?
<Pirevai> I mean, other channel?
<bin_bash> if i want to reformat this usb would i do cd /media/ and then sudo rm -rf /CDROM/
<Soupermanito> :) to chat about stuff not related to problems whit xubuntu, yes Pirevai :) but feel free to stay here if you want, to learn stuff XD
<Soupermanito> bin_bash, what?
<bin_bash> i need to wipe this usb drive
<Soupermanito> never, ever sudo rm -rf bin
<Pirevai> thank you Soupermanito, I will do that, thank you for your help
<bin_bash> why?
<Soupermanito> because its stupidly dangerous
<bin_bash> why?
<Soupermanito> because if you for some silly reason add a space after / cdrom/ you delete everything
<bin_bash> oh right
<bin_bash> ok
<Soupermanito> also use gparted
<Soupermanito> or some partition editor
<bin_bash> ok
<Soupermanito> or use gksu thunar
<Soupermanito> and do it manually
<Soupermanito> but never, ever sudo rm -rf
<Cube``> halt vs poweroff?
<Cube``> whats the diff?
<Soupermanito> halt keeps the system runing, poweroff kills every process and saves energy.
<Soupermanito> Pirevai, :) i recomend you to /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Soupermanito> to chat :)
<Pirevai> thank you bro
<bin_bash> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/Macintosh HD/Random Stuff/chakra-2011.04-kde462-i686.iso': Read-only file system
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> how can i fix that
<bin_bash> how can i write to a read-only file system
<ubuntu564> how can i see all my partitions and how much of the partition is filled
<bin_bash> sudo apt-get install gparted
<ubuntu564> that doesnt tell me bin_bash
<ubuntu564> just "-----" under used
<ubuntu564> bin_bash, is there any other wall
<ubuntu564> way*
<bin_bash> you can use the mount command
<Soupermanito> he is gone
<Soupermanito> anyway bin_bash next time, you can know disk usage whit du
<Soupermanito> no df
<Soupermanito> whit df /dev/sda1 for example
<Soupermanito> oh and if you use df /dev/sd* it lists all your disks :D
<bin_bash> oh right
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> now
<bin_bash> how do i write to a read-only partition
<Soupermanito> your problem
<Soupermanito> change its attributes
<bin_bash> i cant
<Soupermanito> chmod 666 /dev/whateveritis
<Soupermanito> or something like that
<bin_bash> mehhh
<Soupermanito> or change the usb slot you are using to toher one
<bin_bash> no it's my os x partition
<Soupermanito> D:
<bin_bash> i need to put this iso over there so i dont ave to redownlaod it
<Soupermanito> can't you mount the linux partition form osx?
<bin_bash> no
<Soupermanito> mmm edit fstab to give you write powers?
<Soupermanito> bin_bash, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/how-to-edit-etc-fstab-so-that-normal-user-has-read-write-access-to-ext4-partitions-873700/
<bin_bash> it's not ext4
<Soupermanito> oh well can't you translate it to whatever format mac uses?
<Soupermanito> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338830
<bin_bash> ugh
<bin_bash> fkit
<bin_bash> i'll just redownload
<Soupermanito> :(
<wcchandler> In 11.04 in the indicator applet, is there a way to make the background transparent?
<Soupermanito> not knowing what the indicator applet it, will say "don't know"
<wcchandler> Indicator Plugin...  I migrated from a default install of vanilla Ubuntu then did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.  Then from the login screen setting I changed it to do Xubuntu.  This is whatever the default were...  The indicator plugin included an envelope, speaker, and network manager.
<wcchandler> After deleting it then re-adding it, it doesn't show the icons anymore.  But it also doesn't show the non-transparent background.  It also doesn't show the running processes in the background. :/  Hmmm...
<Soupermanito> can you screenshot please?
<Soupermanito> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<wcchandler> http://i.imgur.com/73EDx.jpg
<wcchandler> The area that I'm talking about looks like a grey bar to the right of the trash can
<Soupermanito> in the panel menu, when you choose the indicator applet, cant you use the gear icon to choose properties?
<wcchandler> A picture of the icons that were previously in the area are here: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/S8HiGi-cwJI/AAAAAAAAHVw/tx_1OqaJFH4/s400/Selection_001.png  The volume thing, mail thing, and other stuff
<wcchandler> Nope.
<wcchandler> I have it opened and selected but the properties gear is greyed out and unclickable.
<wcchandler> Nevermind, I did not
<wcchandler> in the picture
<wcchandler> http://i.imgur.com/WE62R.png
<Soupermanito> :( i don't know sorry
<wcchandler> it's cool, thanks for the troubles
<jgvox> oi
<jgvox> algum brasileiro aqui
<jgvox> ????
<charlie-tca> English please, in
<charlie-tca> this channel
<dirtycookie> hello people, i have an eeePC 4g where i successfully installed xubuntu. my problem is that i cannot mount my sdcard into the slot. but i cat access my sdcard from an external usb cardreader without a problem. xubuntu even automounts it
<psycho_oreos> maybe the media card controller is not supported, i.e. no drivers
<john_rambo> Hi I am using squid caching proxy ....How use it system wide in Xubuntu
<john_rambo> ?
<dirtycookie> psycho_oreos: cant be, because when inserting the card to the slot, dmesg tells me that the device sdb ist being created
<Unit193> john_rambo: Does this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/6943/how-can-a-proxy-be-set-for-the-whole-xubuntu-system
<psycho_oreos> weird, it might be udev issue then
<dirtycookie> psycho_oreos: here is the dmesg part http://pastebin.com/cfyCmxEp
<dirtycookie> psycho_oreos: funny thing is that when i use the mount command to mount the device the console halts for as long as i take out the card
<dirtycookie> psycho_oreos: ctrl+c doesnt have any affect
<Sysi> dirtycookie: totally fresh install, not old user configs stored?
<dirtycookie> Sysi: no is 11.04 completely fresh
<Kevin_Flynn> How do you change the panel color in XFCE?
<Kevin_Flynn> How do you change the panel color in XFCE?
<Kevin_Flynn> How do you change the panel color in XFCE?
<Kevin_Flynn> How do you change the panel color in XFCE?
<Sysi> repeating doesn't help
<Sysi> from settings, if you're using 11.04
<Kevin_Flynn> 10.10
<john_rambo> Sysi, I got logged out ... Repeat ???
<Sysi> john_rambo: what Kevin_Flynn said
<john_rambo> Hi I am using squid caching proxy ....How use it system wide in Xubuntu  ?
<Kevin_Flynn> Sorry, Instead of answering my question in Ubuntu I basically got told "go to Xubuntu stupid!"  I generally find these chats are full of people who are logged in but, not willing to help.  I thought maybe repeating would at least get me some response.
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<Sysi> hum, not there
<Sysi> easiest would be just to find new gtk-theme
<Sysi> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Sysi> or workaround with something like this
<Kevin_Flynn> how do you install a new theme?
<Sysi> extract the tarball and copy folder inside it to .themes in your home folder, you may need to create that folder
<Kevin_Flynn> I can't create a folder in my home folder.
<Sysi> that folder or any folder? files and folders starting with . are hidden
<Kevin_Flynn> nevermind I gksu-ed it.
<Kevin_Flynn> Ok, so, Gnome themes work in xfce?
<Kevin_Flynn> Sysi, Ok, so, Gnome themes work in xfce?
<Kevin_Flynn> Do Gnome themes work in xfce?
<jarnos> greetings from broken desktop
<jarnos> In Natty Windows buttons don't show up and work anymore, windows don't have title bar anymore, alt-tab does not work either...
<four2zero> high
<four2zero> anyway to fix a missing cursor?
<four2zero> without reboot? am in the middle of install here and lost my mouse cursor somewhere still works but not really functional
<four2zero> kinda like click and hope type go at it
<TheSheep> four2zero: you can try switching to the text console and back
<four2zero> how do i do that
<TheSheep> four2zero: with alt+ctrl+f1 and then alt+ctrl+f7 (or f8)
<four2zero> am in the middle of an install right now
<TheSheep> it won't stop it
<four2zero> ok
<TheSheep> at least shouldn't
<four2zero> nope no luck
<four2zero> and my text console looks messed
<four2zero> buncha the same beige character U where it should be black
<four2zero> sure is taking a long time this install is
<four2zero> anyway to safely abort an install?
<TheSheep> four2zero: you mean undo it? no
<four2zero> i dunno taking an aweful long time...imported my shit from a fresh xp install probably shouldn't have done that
<four2zero> hd got lotsa activity but the lil bit of info i get from the install don't tell me much
<four2zero> ubuntu acpid: client 1986[0:0] has disconnected
<four2zero> ubuntu acpid: client connected from 1986[0:0]
<four2zero> ubuntu acpid: 1 client rule loaded
<four2zero> did that 4 times about 23 minutes ago lol
<four2zero> i dunno man
<four2zero> how you copy paste from terminal window? keyboard shortcut
<TheSheep> just select it with a mouse and then press middle mouse button
<TheSheep> no keyboard needed
<four2zero> got no nmouse though lol
<four2zero> almost 2 hours now on an install that normally take 20 mins
<four2zero> wtf could be wrong and all i wanted to do was dual boot
<four2zero> restarted install
<four2zero> think it was the import settings from xp that was screwing up
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu Bug Day today for compiz bugs - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110526
<emiel_> Hi
<emiel_> I have a question. Is it allowed to use a domain name with xubuntu in it?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu name is owned by Canonical, which makes that a trademark/copyright question for the corporation.
<charlie-tca> !trademark
<Sysi-> !logo
<ubottu> Official Ubuntu artwork including the Ubuntu logo can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<Sysi-> no..
 * charlie-tca fails too
<charlie-tca> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<emiel_> can i use the name xubuntu in a domain name?
<charlie-tca> You should check out http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<charlie-tca> but It would depend on how it is used. xubuntu.com/xubuntu.net, etc will not be allowed
<charlie-tca> Things like myxubuntublog might be okay
<emiel_> xubuntu-info.nl
<charlie-tca> borderline, Would suggest checking with Canonical first, to save headaches later
<emiel_> ok I will do that.
<emiel_> thanks
<charlie-tca> Wish I had a clear answer for you
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu Bug Day today for compiz bugs - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110526
 * drc looks around for the staff lawyer...*everybody* has a lawyer these days ;)
<charlie-tca> We use the one Canonical supplies us
<charlie-tca> It is easier that way :-)
 * charlie-tca doesn't see the lawyer here, either ;-)
<emiel_> yes thanks for your help
<drc> ninja-lawyers!
 * drc has to do something with that indicator bug he filed, but he's not sure anymore exactly what the real problem is, it appears to have mutated.
 * charlie-tca hates when they that. He still has a bug from natty iso testing that did that to him.
<mnemoc> hi, can one open webm files with parole?
<Soupermanito> webm?
<Soupermanito> i don't know what that is
<Soupermanito> let me do some research
<likemindead> Not familiar with "webm" either.
<Sysi> if it can't, vlc will
<Soupermanito> ^
<Soupermanito> this vlc says it can play webm
<mnemoc> vlc leaks and eats the 4G of real ram and the 6G of swap whenever I pause
<Soupermanito> i would try to do so,  aparently if gstreamer is updated anything that uses it should too
<Soupermanito> so try lurking gstreamer package that supports webm
<mnemoc> the parole-browser-plugin (or however it's called) opens the videos just fine, but the "GUI" app ignores them :(
<mnemoc> not sure if there is any connection between both packages
<Soupermanito> yes, thats because firefox supports webm natively
<mnemoc> ic
<Soupermanito> also chrom[e/ium]
<charlie-tca> usually means the codecs or gstreamer package is not there
<Soupermanito> mnemoc, http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/webm
<Soupermanito> also http://www.webmfiles.org/how-to-play-webm-files/
<Sysi> mplayer could also be worth a try, if you can't use firefox for local files
<Soupermanito> you need to install ffmpeg apparently
<mnemoc> Soupermanito: gstreamer-plguins-good supports webm since 0.10.29.1 .... natty has 0.10.28 :(
<Soupermanito> :(
<Soupermanito> isnt there a ppa for the newest version?
<drc> clear
<|thrawn|> are there any known problems with xfce4-xfapplet-plugin in xubuntu 11.04?
<|thrawn|> i'm wanted to insert the gnome clock-applet into xfce (because of it's evolution-data-server integration)
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> xfapplet has never been known to work very good
<|thrawn|> :-(
<charlie-tca> Only a few applets are available now when you install it, and once gnome3 integration finishes, it will not be usable at all.
<charlie-tca> Not sure how it will work in the future
<|thrawn|> is there another clock applet in xfce with support for webcal
<|thrawn|> as far as i could see orage only supports local calendars
<mAxImUnKiLlEr> i have a problem
<charlie-tca> not that I know of
<mAxImUnKiLlEr> :-D
<charlie-tca> I looked for one about 6 months ago and could not find one
<mnemoc> Sysi: gnome-player has the same "weakness" that chromium playing some HD webm talks... it doesn't allow me to scale the video to the size of the window so I can only see 1/4th of it :<
<charlie-tca> mAxImUnKiLlEr: Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<charlie-tca> |thrawn|: if you find one, let me know, huh?
<mnemoc> gnome-mplayer i mean
<|thrawn|> i will
<charlie-tca> I used to use Sunbird, and it worked great. Now it is discontinued... :-(
<mAxImUnKiLlEr> always good when I turn on my pc the screen instead of being usplash xubuntu patches is 11.04 please help
<mAxImUnKiLlEr> :-$
<|thrawn|> evolution (at least the calendar part) with it's nice integration to the gnome-clock-applet was very nice
<mAxImUnKiLlEr> hello help me
<|thrawn|> but gnome3  is just unusable to me, therefor i switched to xfce
<charlie-tca> mAxImUnKiLlEr: you are not seeing the xubuntu splash?
<charlie-tca> We don't use usplash for
<charlie-tca> anything anymore
<mAxImUnKiLlEr> if you see what happens is q q instead of letters there patches of otherwise perfectly
<charlie-tca> but it will get to the desktop, right?
<charlie-tca> just looks ugly?
<mnemoc> nomodeset maybe?
<charlie-tca> |thrawn|: I wound up switching to google calendar in a browser until I find something
<mAxImUnKiLlEr> if only looks ugly but otherwise nice
<charlie-tca> yeah, I don't think we can fix that
<mAxImUnKiLlEr> to bad better I will change the GUI to console
<mAxImUnKiLlEr> :)
<|thrawn|> charlie-tca: does that give you reminders?
<charlie-tca> yeah, but it opens them in the browser and swithes the tabs to it, and even the workspace will switch regardless of what I am doing
<charlie-tca> Typing a sentence and having it jump to the calendar in the middle of a word is not the best thing.
<|thrawn|> i see
<mAxImUnKiLlEr> good bye
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jozefk> o/
<jozefk> I notice red "fail" while rebooting but it was too fast to see what was it related to. I check all logs in /var/log and I don't see it anywhere. where is the log I should check?
<Sysi> jozefk: check dmesg
<jozefk> it was while the system was going off
<charlie-tca> usually something unimportant, like the VBox manager or something on my system
#xubuntu 2011-05-27
<mtrg> hi -- wireless not working after an update
<mtrg> network manager says wireless disabled
<mtrg> anyone here
<four2zero> having issues with mounting a hd anyone around?
<four2zero> having issues with mounting a hd anyone around?
<Soupermanito> does xubuntu comes whit example content? like some ogg audio files or something to test audio?
<mnemoc> hi, how does one change the "avatar" for gdm on xubuntu?
<mnemoc> (11.04)
<TheSheep> you put an image in your home directory called something specific
<TheSheep> but I can't recall what
<Unit193> Not in /usr/share/pixmaps/faces ?
<Unit193> TheSheep was right. Put the image in your home with the name .face
<mnemoc> thanks :)
<yakeb> anybody in here?
<Sysi> ask a quastion and if you get an ansver from somebody, there is at least that person
<yakeb> i was looking for something like expose' on xfce, it seems like this should be possible, just not sure how to do it.
<Sysi> you can get thatwith compiz, but it may need some setupping to get window borders with it
<Sysi> or kwin (kde-window-manager)
<yakeb> do you know what it's called in compiz?
<Sysi> can't remember, it was something weird
<yakeb> hmm
<sss314> I have a small screen and can't see the bottom of the Xubuntu Installor, any way I can see it?
<Cube``> guys
<Cube``> goddamit
<Cube``> i just got a nvidia geforce 520, and xubuntu wont boot
<elros> are there any updates to xubuntu/xfce4 since the branching of oneiric?
<drc> elros: Yes
<elros> are they worth the update?
<charlie-tca> however, oneiric is a development release. It is very much in an unstable state at this time, and not really usable
<drc> elros: They're free
<charlie-tca> If you are asking about updates for Xubuntu 11.04, you should run update manager and install updates regularly
<elros> i know
<drc> elros: Oh, do you mean updates to 11.04 or 11.10 (which is not even in alpha yet)?
<elros> i came back from debian sid to natty
<elros> and now i have this perpetual identity crisis of rolling-release vs point release
<elros> drc: i have 11.04, was asking about package updates to oneiric
<charlie-tca> Until at least beta, oceiric will be unstable and have many updates daily
<charlie-tca> s/oceric/oneiric
<charlie-tca> Most likely, oneiric will have more than 100 updates daily from alpha1 to rc
<elros> ok
<elros> maybe I'll wait 3 more months and jump in at beta
<drc> AFAIK, Xubuntu 11.10 images are even up on the web yet...but are probably being passed from hand to hand in some dark, dingy bar somewhere in Casa Blanca.  "Psst, hey kid, wanna a free peek at Oneiric?"
<Sysi> you know, sid isn't *really* rolling release :P
<Unit193> Welcome backm jarnos :P
<elros> is there a way to remove the playlist from parole? some hidden config?
<elros> it looks like a promising project, but the playlist is annoying
<Unit193> Why might it be that when I upgrade, it says this: Need to get 3,237 kB/3,812 kB of archives. | After this operation, 2,499 MB disk space will be freed.  | When it's not going to free 2,499 MBs (This isn't the first time)
<Sysi> it's bad with math
<Sysi> upgrade with apt-get?
<Unit193> Yep
 * Unit193 doesn't use/like aptitude
<charlie-tca> It will remove enough for 2499MB, but will also add 3237kB, so the net result doesn't match up
<Unit193> charlie-tca: This is the second time (Same exact number) and it's only upgrading some freenx stuff... (~30MB download)
<Sysi> charlie-tca: it shouldn't calculate it like that
<Sysi> Unit193: if you run apt-get autoremove does it do anything?
<Unit193> Sysi: I had just done that before (And just now with nothing)
<temp123> It does some cleanup of packages no longer required
<charlie-tca> but every upgrade means changing file sizes, at least a little bit, since the file changed or you would not be upgrading it.
<charlie-tca> If I change a word in a file, the file size almost always changes too
<charlie-tca> It might be the "need to get" size is for a compressed file, too, and the "going to free" is not for compressed sizes
<rsleventhal> afternoon folks.
<elros> yup
<rsleventhal> I was wondering if someone might point me in the right direction for fixing a very 'grainy' mouse pointer issue with xubuntu (natty) on my dell latitude d800 laptop (upgrade from maverick)
<rsleventhal> the pointer itself seems to be at the left side of a dotted rectangle.  while it all works, it's really annoying
<charlie-tca> is that on the desktop or all over?
<elros> do you mean that the icon is ugly?
<elros> oh now i see
<rsleventhal> @charlie the pointer is that way everywhere in the gui
<rsleventhal> @elros the arrow itself is fine, but it's sort of overlayed by this dotted box
<Unit193> rsleventhal: The pointer is in the wrong spot? I 100% agree on this (Try to resize a window)
<charlie-tca> rsleventhal: I think I would suggest trying a different cursor theme, to make sure that isn't it.
<rsleventhal> I'll try that, charlie, thank youy
<rsleventhal> @Unit the pointer works fine, but when it moves, this dot-filled rectangle does too
<charlie-tca> means the mouse cursor is not an arrow by itself, but a box with an arrow, like gimp used to use
<rsleventhal> exactly, charlie.
<rsleventhal> this is with the default driver.  i've got nvidia, but when i use nvidia-current, i'm stuck at console, even after changing Driver=nvidia to Driver=nv in the xorg.conf file
<charlie-tca> hm, might have to blacklist nouveau for nvidia-current to work right. I have seen that mentioned somewhere.
<charlie-tca> It seems nouveau does not always get out of the way for nvidia-current
<rsleventhal> interesting.  i've been looking around with google and forums, but hadn't seen that mentioned.
<rsleventhal> blacklisting nouveau seems to have done the trick.  thank you *very* much for the tip
<rsleventhal> thanks again....out
<Soupermanito> D:
<Soupermanito> i has a problem
<Soupermanito> a huge problem
<Soupermanito> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drc> I has a cheesburger!
<Soupermanito> ok, ok, when i go to a tty i can only see weird greencolored blocks D:
<Soupermanito> just colored blocks, like huge pixels
<Soupermanito> i can see that im writing
<Soupermanito> but its not text just huge color pixels
<Sysi> i guess it's issue with nvidia
<Soupermanito> you guess
<Soupermanito> ok
<Soupermanito> i buy that
<Soupermanito> :(
<charlie-tca> Sounds like an issue with the video card not responding correctly to the file buffer commands that are setting things up now
<charlie-tca> which may never get fixed, too
<Sysi> http://www.linux-archive.org/debian-user/528691-console-messed-up-nvidia-drivers.html
<Sysi> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<Soupermanito> :) thanks will read
<Soupermanito> :(
<gr8m8> well now, 69 nicks in the channel, must be getting near the record
<Sysi> !stats
<Sysi> meh
<Soupermanito> okay fixed, thanks Sysi
<Sysi> which one worked?
<Soupermanito> the last one
<Soupermanito> i know what i did now
<Soupermanito> i used plymouth manager to try to change my botsplash
<elros> have you tried startupmanager?
<Soupermanito> and it added something to my /etc/default/grub inside the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" it added something like "vga 772" or something like that
<Soupermanito> so i deleted that and things work again
<Soupermanito> no elros i have not :)
<elros> good choices for a lightweight web browser? must be gui (elinks for extreme cases), and I know that midori / arora / chromium / epiphany exist
<Soupermanito> the one that comes whit puppy linux :P
<gr8m8> I like conkeror for the keyboard control
<Sysi> chromium is fast but need quite much ram, at least with multiple tabs
<Soupermanito> >lightweight >konqueror
<Soupermanito> choose one
<Sysi> midori may be a bit unstable
<Soupermanito> links2
<gr8m8> I said conkeror -> there's no k involved
<Soupermanito> links2 is pretty awesome
<gr8m8> !info conkeror
<ubottu> Package conkeror does not exist in natty
<Soupermanito> D: >conkeror >onkeror >nkeror >keror >K
<Sysi> !search conkeror
<ubottu> Found:
<Soupermanito> !info konqueror
<ubottu> konqueror (source: kdebase): advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 975 kB, installed size 3364 kB
<Sysi> !find conkeror
<ubottu> File conkeror found in app-install-data
<gr8m8> it is based on firefox but much lighter
<Soupermanito> oh, my ignorance
<Sysi> Soupermanito: Different app.
<Soupermanito> !info konkeror
<ubottu> Package konkeror does not exist in natty
<elros> you're selling me kde
<elros> not buying
<Sysi> no, Soupermanito is messing
<Soupermanito> D: i messing what?
<gr8m8>  http://conkeror.org
<Sysi> actually i think rekonq isn't that heavy but i'd go with epiphany, chromium or midori
<Sysi> install and see
<elros> conkeror, ok, I'll look at that
<Soupermanito> elros, links2
<Soupermanito> :P
<elros> Soupermanito, is there much difference to elinks?
<Soupermanito> don't know im trying to install that one to see but it says 404 to some dependencies
<Soupermanito> :D after apt-get update it worked
<Soupermanito> elros, is similar, but whit images support
<Soupermanito> can run on X
<Sysi> apt-get update is better to do at least every day
<Soupermanito> yes
<Soupermanito> i know
<Soupermanito> was being lazyt
<Soupermanito> elros, http://imagebin.org/155516
<Unit193> I try not to do it more than once a day...
<elros> that's impressive
#xubuntu 2011-05-28
<xubuntu657> ...
<Soupermanito> ...?
<brad_> Hello.
<xrdodrx> it seems that xubuntu doesn't come with a font viewer by default? All the ones I've installed are full-blown font managers
<xrdodrx> I just want a program that shows me a sample of the font when I double-click it. There's one in ubuntu, anyone know the package name? :)
<Soupermanito> if you make the icons bigger you can see the sample on the file icon
<xrdodrx> Soupermanito, that's not really a fix and looks bad on my netbook :)
<Soupermanito> mmm
<Soupermanito> lemme do some research
<Soupermanito> xrdodrx, if you only want to see the font you have already installed you can download this http://code.google.com/p/gfont-viewer/
<Soupermanito> it works, not to add new fonts and stuff unles you gksu it
<Soupermanito> still searching for one that provides live sampling
<xrdodrx> I just want to be able to open a font and see a preview
<xrdodrx> it's in ubuntu, I know it
<xrdodrx> Soupermanito, ex http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_MfwRx_4ERx8/S-cYVWgbQII/AAAAAAAABwM/1qoUUpRBErM/s400/install-fonts-in-Ubuntu.jpg
<Soupermanito> yes, i know what you want, its just that i havent found it yet :P thats why i gave you the thing i did found
<xrdodrx> oh, sorry, i thought you misunderstood xD
<sweBers> morning
<Soupermanito> night
<sweBers> depends on when you are
<sweBers> I'm doing my first xubuntu install in the hopes that it doesn't break my display like ubuntu 10.04 did
<Soupermanito> :)
<sweBers> err, 11.04
<Soupermanito> hope you are lucky
 * Soupermanito : Xubuntu free of unity since ever!
<sweBers> yeah, I think it was the unity UI that broke it.
<sweBers> or at least the changes to the x server for unity
<Soupermanito> xrdodrx, soooo the gnome thing
<Soupermanito> is called gnome-font-viewer, and is part of the gnome-control-center
<Ycarene> How smoothy does the upgrade feature work?
<elros> you're talking about the distro upgrade?
<Unit193> http://launchpad.net/bugs/673489 Seems to be the only bug report on it (10.10 > 11.04)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 673489 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "xfce4-terminal cursor opaque / not inverting" [Low,Triaged]
<elros> remove custom packages from PPAs to avoid unnecessary conflict with dependencies
<elros> that's for every major upgrade
<xubuntu217> hello, i am just installing xubuntu. really excited. nice job guys!
<xubuntu217> i noticed that there is no multiple monitors setup in Settings Manager, i fixed it now with running xrandr by hand. is fixing xorg.conf my only option on setting permanent configuration for dual monitors?
<xubuntu217> off to reboot into installed xubuntu. yeaaa
<jozefk> o/
<jozefk> https://pzt.me/46l0 how to fix this?
<bazhang> jozefk, how about some synopsis
<jozefk> synopsis?
<bazhang> a brief description of your issue.
<jozefk> ok. this is xubuntu 11.04 x64, and this happened after I enables source code in repositories settings. the server I'm using is in France. after hitting the Reload I got this famous error message
<jozefk> if I disable back the source code - no error
<bazhang> why would you need the src
<jozefk> those error message in synaptic are driving me crazy for long time and already couple of times pushed me aways from ubuntu and ubuntu based distros. I want to make bootable USB flash drive xubuntu for installing it on netbook and in instructions it is mentioned that it is advisable to have source code enabled
<bazhang> not really
<jozefk> what are they there for by the way?
<jozefk> the source code in repository? what is it for?
<bazhang> some 3rd party tutorial?
<jozefk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bazhang> if you want to build from source
<jozefk> Make sure the software-sources are activated if you are on a LiveCD (software sources or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list). You may need to install the python-gnome2 package as well.
<bazhang> never needed to use it. you used unetbootin?
<jozefk> python-gnome2 is installed by default
<bazhang> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 471-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 276 kB, installed size 820 kB
<jozefk> not yet unetbootin. will try first usb-creator
<bazhang> I'd skip that and go straight for unetbootin
<jozefk> usb-creator is installed by default as well
<bazhang> so is empathy for irc
<jozefk> empathy for IRC?
<bazhang> default hardly means the best tool
<bazhang> its terrible for IRC
<jozefk> I don't even know empathy is working for IRC
<bazhang> yet it is default
<jozefk> well you mentioned :))
<jozefk> I use xchat
<bazhang> same
<jozefk> it's the no.1 :)
<bazhang> the sane ones are NOT default for some reason
<bazhang> like usb-creator-gtk over unetbootin
<jozefk> then how the default apps are becoming default? what is the criterium?
<jozefk> they*
<bazhang> lord only knows
<bazhang> give usb-creator a shot, then if it does not do it, try unetbootin
<bazhang> sometimes it takes more than one try, or it seems like it has stopped at 5%, but its worth the wait
<bazhang> it'll go from 5% finished to 65% finished right when you are starting to look at the clock
<jozefk> ok I'll try
<bazhang> good luck :)
<jozefk> I just start it and after few seconds it's already 50%
<jozefk> :))
<xrdodrx> I'm still having my same font-viewer pdoblem as last night...what I want to do is doule  click a font _I have not installed_ and see a preview of it. every font manager I can find is overly complex and only displays installed fonts
<bazhang> !info font-manager
<ubottu> font-manager (source: font-manager): font management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7-3 (natty), package size 623 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<xrdodrx> I was recommeded the package "gnome-control-center", but it has absurd dependencies, like gwibber
<bazhang> gnome, but still installable by xubuntu
<xrdodrx> bazhang, I tried that, it doesn't do it
<xrdodrx> It shows installed fonts
<jozefk> does font matrix works for GTK?
<bazhang> do what
<bazhang> apt-cache search font
<xrdodrx> I want this: http://geekyprojects.com/wp-admin/images/05-01-11-install-fonts-ubuntu/install-fonts-ubuntu-02.gif
<xrdodrx> no more than that lol
<xrdodrx> it's in the default ubuntu distro
<xrdodrx> I'd go so far as to install kde's font installer, but I can't find the package name
<xrdodrx> I think this is a bbug in xubuntu
<bazhang> what does apt-cache search font turn up in that regard
<jozefk> finish :D
<jozefk> let's see where is that netbook :)))
<xrdodrx> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/614167/
<bazhang> xrdodrx, no need to paste that, I can d o it in terminal here
<xrdodrx> sorry :(
<jozefk> of course it does not work :D
<bazhang> info tkfont
<bazhang> whoops
<jozefk> how simple is PXE install?
<bazhang> depends
<bazhang> I'd give the usb-creator another shot, then try unetbootin
<jozefk> I will try first to see if it is bootable that usb flash. because I got the message: Operating system is missing :)
<xrdodrx> I had so many problem with USB I invested in an external optical drive
<jozefk> I have external optical drive :)
<jozefk> but usb is faster
<xrdodrx> it's great, and now I can watch my netflix disks on my netbook :D
<jozefk> and usually it works
<xrdodrx> bazhang, tkfont?
<bazhang> xrdodrx, could be
<jozefk> PXE seems kind of complicated
<jozefk> or I'm lazy to read now. maybe both :)
<jozefk> I'll try to format that flash drive and do another usb-creator
<xrdodrx> DESCRIPTION
<xrdodrx>        tkfont allows you to view the various fonts in X11. It displays a list of fonts, you can then pick which one to display. Useful to find a nice font to use.
<xrdodrx> bazhang, no, that's not it at all x(
<xrdodrx> I wish ubuntu's font viewer was installable
<xrdodrx> :)
<xrdodrx> :D!
<xrdodrx> I figured it out
<xrdodrx> you can install the "imagemagick" package
<xrdodrx> then from terminal "display example.ttf"
<xrdodrx> Now if I could just integrate this into thunar
<jozefk> oh boy you are right XFCE doesn't shows fonts :D
<xrdodrx> lol it's silly really
<jozefk> it is shitty really :D
<jozefk> did you try fontmatrix?
<xrdodrx> way too much, jozefk
<xrdodrx> I use it often
<jozefk> too much?
<jozefk> then what's wrong?
<xrdodrx> but just to display a sample of a font
<jozefk> yeah you are right :)
<jozefk> maybe opcion
<jozefk> it's kind of java app
<jozefk> I don't know. in KDE you can see the fonts with font manager or somthing like that. don't know what it is called but it is in seetings
<jozefk> and it shows the fonts very nicely
<xrdodrx> here's display from imagemagick: http://i.imgur.com/vGuy0.png
<xrdodrx> I just need to get thunar to work with it
<jozefk> so imagemagick works
<xrdodrx> and maybe change the default text
<xrdodrx> correct, very nicely :)
<jozefk> thunar? I don't know how to do that. I didn't even know fonts can't be seen in xfce by default
<jozefk> 2nd try with usb-creator failed
<jozefk> now unetbootin :)
<jozefk> yes unetbootin stacked at 5% as you said it will
<jozefk> same message. not working
<jozefk> I'll just go for external dvd rom really
<jozefk> it will save my time I'm sure
<sss314> Sometimes an empty window name "Debconf on <computer name>" appears for a second and desappear
<Soupermanito> thats weird
<xrdodrx> sss314, same
<xrdodrx> happens when installing stuff from software center, right?
<xrdodrx> happens to me all the time when installing software, only in software center lol
<sss314> xrdodrx, yes, when using the software center
<xrdodrx> also Soupermanito
<xrdodrx> I found a really cool way to fix my font display thing
<xrdodrx> sss314, I guess it's a bug, thought I was the only one tbh
<Soupermanito> sss314, xrdodrx probably is not a bug, just something that runs while installing
<sss314> Soupermanito, It shows a blank gray windows and then it disappears after one second
<xrdodrx> Soupermanito, it's a bug that it flashes around 5 on every new software install instead of running silently
<xrdodrx> so yes, it's a bug :|
<Soupermanito> oh well
<Soupermanito> never happened to me
<Sysi> i never use software-center..
<Soupermanito> so how do you fixed the font thingy xrdodrx
<xrdodrx> Soupermanito, imagemagick's 'display' command
<Soupermanito> D:
<xrdodrx> I recompiled imagemagick with a different string so now it says "The  quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog" instead of the default saying
<xrdodrx> :D
<xrdodrx> s/jumped/jumps
<Soupermanito> ah
<Soupermanito> yeah i see
<Sysi> (c) KDE
<Sysi> or is it general GNU
<Soupermanito> you know you can install fontforge and it comes whit a preview tool
<xrdodrx> Soupermanito, that's silly and not the same at all
<xrdodrx> I have fontforge but it can't run and automatically display a preview just from opening a font file in thunar
<xrdodrx> also, compiling imagemagick so it shows like this was fun :D
<xrdodrx> http://i.imgur.com/Ymx1h.png
<Sysi> i preview fonts by setting them as system font and keeping it like that for a week
<xrdodrx> o.o
<Soupermanito> xrdodrx, yes, yes it can
<Soupermanito> i tried it
<Sysi> i don't fiddle with fonts very much
<xrdodrx> Sysi, you don't have collections of like 3000 fonts though xD
<xrdodrx> Soupermanito, command?
<xrdodrx> Also the fontforge in the ubuntu repos is a year out of date :s
<xrdodrx> I always end up compiling that too
<Soupermanito> open whit> fontforge
<xrdodrx> Soupermanito, :|
<Soupermanito> xrdodrx, http://imagebin.org/155654
<xrdodrx> That;s slower than imagemagick and imo it's a little silly to open it in a font editing tool just to display a font preview
<xrdodrx> but to each his own
<xrdodrx> :3
<Soupermanito> it works :P
<Soupermanito> oh but display works pretty neath
<xrdodrx> I didn't like the default string because it didn't show all the characters
<xrdodrx> And there was no command line switch to change it either, it's hard-coded in :/
<Soupermanito> oh
<Soupermanito> so you hardchanged it
<xrdodrx> yeah
<xrdodrx> and then recompiled imagemagick
<xrdodrx> *lol*
<Soupermanito> you know what XD i can open it whit irfanview using wine
<Soupermanito> XD
<xrdodrx> :(
<xrdodrx> why would you do that
<xrdodrx> that's the least efficient way so far lol
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> hahaha it probably is, but then again i use irfanview as my default viewer
<Soupermanito> http://imagebin.org/155655
<Sysi> i should find out how to use custom font on webpage..
<Soupermanito> <font></font>
<Soupermanito> XD
<xrdodrx> Sysi, CSS is the preferred way
<Sysi> aren't there many native font previewers? dolphin shows them as thumbnails
<xrdodrx> Sysi, one would think
<xrdodrx> but there aren't any.
<Sysi> xrdodrx: but where i need to place that font
<xrdodrx> Sysi, I don't really understand the question...you can use CSS if the font is going to be installed on both machines just by declaring
<xrdodrx> font-family: DejaVu Sans
<xrdodrx> for instance
<Sysi> but if i want some random font
<xrdodrx> or you can use a .woff webfont, but only if it's a libre font because of licensing
<xrdodrx> you can use fontforge to convert any font to .woff format
<Sysi> ..luckily it doesn't matter that much
<xrdodrx> IdleOne, seems like you like Dynasty Warriors :P
<IdleOne> xrdodrx: I'm an old time arcade player :)
<IdleOne> you can't imagine how many quarters I put into that game
<jimrew> hi can i turn off the dock in xubuntu 11.04??
<Soupermanito> yes
<jimrew> how?
<charlie-tca> remove the bottom panel? usually by removing panel 2
<Soupermanito> its a panel, be aware if you do that you wont get it back
<jimrew> lol silly me duh
<jimrew> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> not really a dock, we faked it
<jimrew> you work on xbunt?
<charlie-tca> who?
<jimrew> you
<charlie-tca> no, I don't do any packaging or development, myself. I do some testing and bugs, though
<jimrew> ohh ok :0
<jimrew> :)
<charlie-tca> And I might be the project leaer
<charlie-tca> And I might be the project leader
<jimrew> just never let them make a real dock and you cant turn it off
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> we just follow the lead that Xfce sets up
<charlie-tca> They made the panels work really good for us
<jimrew> ohh ok:)
<charlie-tca> and ochosi, the guy that really did the work on it.
<jimrew> so you project leader of xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes
<jimrew> wow cool :)
<jimrew> can i ask you something?
<xrdodrx> jimrew, yeah, it's a pretty small community but it's lately my favorite linux distro :D
<charlie-tca> sure
<xrdodrx> and I've used a lot of em :)
<jimrew> will you put in libreoffce
<charlie-tca> You can always ask. I answer if I can. :-)
<charlie-tca> nope
<jimrew> why?
<xrdodrx> jimrew, no, you can install it from the software center, it's too large of a package and is no good on slow systems
<charlie-tca> libreoffice does not conform to the lightweight design we are looking for
<jimrew> ohh ok
<charlie-tca> We put in abiword and gnumeric because they use less disk space and ram
<xrdodrx> Also, here's a good thing about xfce
<xrdodrx> when you install it you don't get the libreoffice-gtk package
<charlie-tca> You can add any application in the repositories, though
<xrdodrx> so you can choose your own theme and it won't carry over to libreoffice if it's dark
<xrdodrx> :D
<jimrew> im useing xbuntu and kubuntu becuse i dont like gnome 3
<charlie-tca> I have used Xubuntu since it came out in 2006
<jimrew> wow
<jimrew> xubuntu is very good :)
<charlie-tca> I do test Ubuntu and Kubuntu, though
<jimrew> unity and gnome 3 to much RAM
<charlie-tca> yup, for some machines
<jimrew> is it ok if i add you to bud list i got to go
<charlie-tca> sure, but it is best to come in here and ask things.
<jimrew> ok bye :)
<jimrew> i like xubuntu :) bye
 * charlie-tca going hide again now
<EpicCyndaquil> hey guys, on a fresh install of xubuntu, I'm having an issue where I have to click above things: the cursor isn't accurate. Is there a simple fix?
<Soupermanito> >accurate?
<EpicCyndaquil> okay, I'll try to be more precise. To click on a button, I must be about 3cm above it
<EpicCyndaquil> this goes for anything and everything I need to click on
<Sysi> really weird, did you try relogin/reboot?
<Sysi> updates installed?
<Soupermanito> sounds like something that happened to me ages ago on X
<EpicCyndaquil> updates are not yet installed
<EpicCyndaquil> but I got the iso today
<EpicCyndaquil> from the official US archive
<Soupermanito> EpicCyndaquil, you should update your video drivers
<Soupermanito> gksu jockey-gtk
<Soupermanito> and choose the best ones
<EpicCyndaquil> I tried to fix with the experimental 3d nvidia driver it suggested, did not help, but I'll see what that throws at me
<EpicCyndaquil> yep, that's all it shows
<EpicCyndaquil> and it's active
<EpicCyndaquil> looks like there's an X update, I'll just hope that fixes it
<EpicCyndaquil> my laptop is on an Ubuntu 10.10 base with xubuntu-desktop, so I wasn't sure if this was an 11.04 issue
<charlie-tca> If a restart doesn't fix it, try either renaming or removing ~/.config. You will have to re-do all the customizations for the desktop and panels, but it might fix it.
<EpicCyndaquil> I haven't done any custom config yet. It's also worth noting that the top bar seems to be off: it's too tall (blank space at the top) and seems to be too much toward the left and has begun to mirror?
<charlie-tca> You upgraded from Ubuntu 10.10 to Xubuntu 11.04?
<EpicCyndaquil> not on this computer
<EpicCyndaquil> that was regarding another, apologies
<EpicCyndaquil> and restart didn't fix, so I'll try killing ~/.config
<EpicCyndaquil> trying another restart....
<EpicCyndaquil> same issues.
<EpicCyndaquil> any other ideas?
<Sysi> have you tried propietary driver? or currently using it
<EpicCyndaquil> I've tried it, can try again if you'd like
<EpicCyndaquil> no visual difference between the two
<EpicCyndaquil> the whole screen positioning seems off, honestly
<EpicCyndaquil> the bottom userbar is too low, can only see about half of it
<EpicCyndaquil> maybe I'll try playing with some compiz settings in a bit, otherwise I'm clueless
<charlie-tca> reset your monitor?
<EpicCyndaquil> the issue with that is that I'm dual-booting with Windows XP, can't reset it every time
<charlie-tca> MIne has a button to adjust it, pushing it fixes that "not quite on the monitor thing"
<EpicCyndaquil> I suppose I could try
<EpicCyndaquil> but again, it's not my computer, and having to push a monitor button might frustrate this person.
<jimrew> how do i enable compiz in xfce?
<charlie-tca> EpicCyndaquil: then maybe this is not for them?
<jimrew> how do i enable compiz in xfce?
<charlie-tca> jimrew: install first, then I think you use           compiz --replace           to run it in place of xfwm
<jimrew> ok :)
<EpicCyndaquil> ah, maybe I should try that on this computer...
<EpicCyndaquil> (compiz instead of xfwm)
<EpicCyndaquil> interestingly, it seems Windows XP is booting faster than xubuntu
<EpicCyndaquil> my mind is blown
<Sysi> ten year old OS, should fly on modern hardware
<Sysi> too bad usability and security sucks
<Sysi> did you count loggin in, AV installed?
<jimrew> i got it to work but the window butons go away and i cant make it stay on after restart
<jimrew> hello?
<charlie-tca> yeah
<jimrew> i got it to work but the window butons go away and i cant make it stay on after restart
<charlie-tca> no idea. Maybe the window buttons are tied to unity now?
<charlie-tca> I have never tried to use compiz, myself
<Sysi> you need compiz-plugin for window decorations
<Sysi> it stays on reboot if you rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and then save session on logout
<jimrew> ok just a sec
<Soupermanito> ok so, i have vlc volume at 400% and all the alsamixer or xfce4-mixer at 100 and still volume is awfully low
#xubuntu 2011-05-29
<EpicCyndaquil> what's the command to lock the display in xubuntu?
<xrdodrx> EpicCyndaquil, xflock4
<jimrew> thank you for helping me with compiz :)
<Alexandre_> hello
<Alexandre_> i installed xubuntu on my notebook hp pavilion 2080
<Alexandre_> but
<Alexandre_> when a rebooted my pc
<Alexandre_> it freezes on a black screen
<Alexandre_> someone can help me?
<Soupermanito> freezes?
<Soupermanito> when?
<Soupermanito> after loging in?
<Grumpywolfe> Hi all does anybody here use gmail chat
<xrdodrx> Grumpywolfe, occasionally
<Grumpywolfe> well I can connect but the mic does not work in the firefox with gmail chat or pidgin
<Grumpywolfe> but can recorde my voice
<xrdodrx> Make sure Flash is configured properly.
<Grumpywolfe> I did not have flash in at first will try agin
<Grumpywolfe> have flash plugin for browser do I need a differnt one
<xrdodrx> I don't know really, I'm sorry :/
<xrdodrx> I only use the text chat usually lol
<Grumpywolfe> I just tried again and no good just can hear my wife but she can not hear me
<Grumpywolfe> no problem it was an idle
<Grumpywolfe> I even fired up firefox in a term to see if there was any error messages but none
<Grumpywolfe> done installing so have to reboot see ya all
<Deathspawn> anyone know how to configure dual monitors so that it isn't the same image on both of them?
<Sysi> Deathspawn: nvidia/ati tool or arandr
<xeranas> morning, I need help.. i need know more about xubuntu sessions logic, can someone paste some link to explanation how it works why it so different from gnome2 ?
<Sysi> because it's not gnome2 or ment to be it
<Sysi> what are you having problems with?
<xeranas> yes ie after restart 3 instance of pidgin runing
<xeranas> not sure why, do on start it counts from autostart too (runing pidgin was saved on last seesion) so I try figure out why some programs runs muliptle instances after restart :/
<xeranas> trying search on internet explanation about xubuntu sessions,  but no luck :/
<Sysi> some problem with session saving, you could try rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions/ and then save session on logout
<Sysi> if you want to save session
<xeranas> ok I will try
<xeranas> thx <Sysi> looks issue with pidgin fixed
<Sysi> np
<xeranas> now only one issue left - how to save 'Change layout option' for Keyboard Layouts.. it reset to blank after restart
<grumpywolfe> Hi all I had some time wanted to ask if any body can help me get the mic to work in google talk
<lostson> grumpywolfe: have you checked to see if the mic is muted ?
<grumpywolfe> yes I have I can use sound recourder and recourd a sound but not use google talk
<lostson> are you using pidgin or empathy ?
<grumpywolfe> and I have tried pidgin same thing not going out
<grumpywolfe> get a lot of feed back
<lostson> in the plugins section for pidgin do you have voice and video settings checked and configured
<grumpywolfe> let me check again
<grumpywolfe> I think I do now but cant test at the moment will have to test later thanks for the info but what about firefox and google talk
<grumpywolfe> I use it a lot to call my kids and need it
<lostson> i have never tried it firefox
<lostson> i use the chromium daily builds personally
<grumpywolfe> in the sound setup i see this one is hda intel alsa mixer the other is pulse audio mixer so I need to set one for the mic
<grumpywolfe> have to go to work see ya later thanks for your help
<lostson> have a good day at work and your welcome
<jm__> hello how can i change the name of a file ?
<Sysi> right click -> rename
<jm__> thanxx Sysi
<jm__> but how i could rename a pendrive for example'
<Sysi> with gparted
<jm__> oh ok
<jm__> thanxx
<Sysi> what would be best FS for linux/mac-driven external hdd, hfs+ without journaling?
<Sysi> then it would be read-only with windows.. i almost count that as plus
<Sysi> ntfs-3g failed on mac, i don't feel like buying driver for windows filesystem to be used with mac/linux
<Amacidia||> hows everyone doing today?
<Amacidia||> XFCE is pretty nice.
<Soupermanito> :D
<PhorceP> is there an xubuntu-specific version of this? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<Soupermanito> mmm
<Soupermanito> dont know
<Soupermanito> wait thats the one you can use to choose pakages while installing?
<Soupermanito> then you should be able too chose xubuntu-desktop instead of ubuntu-desktop
<PhorceP> hmm, I can give it a shot...
<Kurdistan> hey guys/girls.
<Kurdistan> how is xubuntu 11.04 progressing?
<Kurdistan> most bugs fixed?
<xrdodrx> Kurdistan, xubuntu 11.04 has been released for about a month now :)
<Kurdistan> xrdodrx, yes I know. Natty (Ubuntu) have been problematic.
<xrdodrx> That all depends on your perception, I guess.
<xrdodrx> What specific problems did you have?
<Kurdistan> xrdodrx, I have read reviews of xubuntu natty, seems to be hit.
<Kurdistan> maybe the best xubuntu ever?
<xrdodrx> ?
<xrdodrx> Kurdistan, I can't really say :)
<xrdodrx> This is actually my first release of Xubuntu, having used Ubuntu since 6.06/dapper
<Kurdistan> I am confused what to choose in the world of buntus
<xrdodrx> but it works quite well with minor bugs
<Kurdistan> xrdodrx, I use now, Ubuntu 10.10 (perfect 10 :=) ).
<xrdodrx> well remember it's up to you if you want to upgrade
<xrdodrx> maverick is supported for another year on the desktop
<Kurdistan> :)  thats true
<xrdodrx> but yeah, I'd definitely recommend xubuntu 11.04 to anyone :D
<Kurdistan> I think I will wait to the battery-time bug will be fixed
<Kurdistan> if it will be fixed during natty
<xrdodrx> Kurdistan, I have that problem too :x
<Kurdistan> xrdodrx, it is the reason why I dont make upgrade (new installation) becuase it feels to risky.
<Kurdistan> why break something that works?
<Kurdistan> ubuntu maverick have been fantastic so far
<Soupermanito> :)
<Soupermanito> if it aint broken don't fix it
<drc> If you can't fix it, don't break it :)
<Soupermanito> weeeell
<Soupermanito> thats more difficult
<jozefk> \o
<jozefk> why can't we change the icon of a  dir in thunar? to use different icon then the default one
<Sysi> unnecessary feature :P
<jozefk> but I like to do it
<jozefk> XFCE is also unnecessary
<jozefk> we should all be happy with CLI only that's it
<jozefk> it's not about unnecessary or not. it is not more necessary in Nautilus then in Thunar but in Nautilus it is possible to do it. no matter if it is necessary or not
<Sysi> that's why smiley
<Sysi> light-intended stuff usually lacks something, that's why it's light
<jozefk> ah I see
<jozefk> I don't think it would be to bigger with that option really
<jozefk> no tabs no panes no nothing in Thunar :)
<jozefk> that's already enough to make it light. I think.
<jozefk> but this is nothing special I believe so
<jozefk> or at least if all dirs would have the same icons. that would be better for me
<jozefk> now I have some default dirs with default icons and if I create my own dirs I can't change their icons
<jozefk> that sucks :)
<Sysi> there's a file under ~/.config/ where those default folders are set, you can propably edit it
<Sysi> dunno if it somehow could work for other directories too
<jozefk> I found some instructions but things were missing in this version of xubuntu. don't know about previous version. I didn't use xubuntu before. even xfce almost not at all
<Sysi> i started with xfce because i had little ram, i got more and tried gnome, it felt lacky
<jozefk> i liked gnome2 and never had any complain about it. but I use xfce now coz I don't like gnome3 and unity
<jozefk> and kubuntu was a little bit ugly for me
<jozefk> other kde distros didn't worked good enough for my taste :)
<Sysi> gnome3 isn't bad, alttab just is weird and it isn't quite made for dualscreen
<Sysi> i have fedora kde, thinking of going back to xfce
<Sysi> (too) familiar with it
<jozefk> I don't like it. I tried fedora 15 live and didn't like it. gnome3 version
<jozefk> fedora kde would be good I think but I don't know. I like xfce also
<Sysi> nautilus is bad to, but the basic idea is great
<Sysi> *too
<Sysi> even if workspace setup isn't as good as with xfce
<jozefk> dolphin is crashing too often for me. nautius is not perfect. but it works better than dolphin
<jozefk> Thunar works the best
<Soupermanito> i don't know
<Sysi> dolphin has never crashed for me
<jozefk> yes missing tabs and panes but that's not that important for me :)
<Soupermanito> for me the last thunar has been... weird
<Sysi> plasma/kwin has, twice
<jozefk> dolphin is crashing for me from time to time
<Sysi> thunar 1.2 is laggy, otherly good
<Soupermanito> :P tabs on windows are not that useful
<Soupermanito> or folders i mean
<Sysi> i like my filemanager simple
<jozefk> kde is not that stable I think. they do too much experimenting with nepomuk and other things like that
<Soupermanito> i like my filemanagers to be two panels sides
<Sysi> they're releasing stuff too often
<Sysi> IMHO being able to drag multiple files is only reason to use GUI for data managment
<jozefk> most probably. I would like kde without nepomuk. I don't even know what is that nepomuk for :D
<Sysi> you can disable it
<jozefk> you can but then, most probably, half of KDE will start crashing
<Sysi> didn't do that for me..
<Sysi> entire kde just got stuck when i had problems with memstick
<jozefk> but I like how KDE looks like. except it was not that nice in kubuntu. xfce looks beautiful anyway :)
<jozefk> today I format one usb flash drive with gparted to fat16 and copied two files on it. opened in win7 and it worked fine. I went to printing store to print out those files and they could not open the usb flash at all in win xp
<Sysi> weird
<jozefk> it was weird. I came back home and tried the flash again and it is still working fine
<jozefk> on win and lin :)
<Sysi> winxp..
<jozefk> have no idea what kind of computers they are using or what they are doing
<jozefk> yeah xp
<Sysi> reason why i started with xubuntu, i was so full of windows xp
<Soupermanito> fat16? why not fat32?
<jozefk> she tried to use the flash on 3 different PCs in the store. same result
<jozefk> I don't know why :) I just went for fat16 this time. haven't use it for long time that's why
<jozefk> why not actually?
<jozefk> i didn't use XP for years already
<Soupermanito> just fat16 is old
<Sysi> fat16 should work everywhere
<Sysi> i had to format my stick as fat16 when i updated my bios
<jozefk> xp fresh install + fixing the drivers + installing all apps = PITA
<Sysi> just using xp sucks
<Soupermanito> indeed
<jozefk> oh yeah. I think I already mentioned here once before: when you setup your linux - it works, when you setup your windows - it start dying :)
<Sysi> i could be really amazed with this mac, but i've seen so much obscure linux stuff this feels somewhat lame
<Sysi> better than windows, more stable than linux..
<Sysi> i maybe will try linux on this when they get broadcom drivers donw
<jozefk> ibook?
<jozefk> I used debian on ibook g4
<jozefk> and ubuntu worked too
<jozefk> fedora stopped supporting PPC processors
<jozefk> i got wifi working with debian. I think with ubuntu as well
<jozefk> mac os x is the best OS I think :)
<Soupermanito> havent tried
<Soupermanito> i dont like the metalic look
<Soupermanito> also never had anything mac
<jozefk> I used g5 ppc desktop in the office 2 years. it's great machine!
<Sysi> i don't like look of osx very much, but can't say this would be ugly
<jozefk> and that ibook g4 was not mine. my friend gave it to me to see if I can rescue his files from HDD. coz HDD died. os x coudn't do anything. but I got the filex back with finnix linux
<Sysi> newest MBP 13"
<jozefk> that's intel
<Sysi> yup
<Sysi> sandy bridge
<jozefk> it should be much easier to have linux working fine on it
<Sysi> new, closed hardware isn't easy
<jozefk> closed hardware? they did something about hardware?\
<Sysi> afaik they don't give too much specs, but bot sure
<Sysi> at least broadcom is closed, no drivers at all
<Sysi> windows drivers could work trough ndiswrapper
<jozefk> why people use that broadcom so much?
<jozefk> my wifi on this dell is also broadcom
<Sysi> why not, works on propietary Oses
<jozefk> broadcom is everywhere today
<Sysi> i'm happy with osx and there's no possibility linux worked as well on this
<jozefk> that's why. we are open source users. that's why
<jozefk> ubuntu? not working?
<Sysi> battery life will be shorter, wifi propably works worse, all little stuff
<jozefk> I don't care about battery life. if wifi works good enough then it's ok
<Sysi> if i didn't care i've got a pc or MBA
<covidiu> Hi. How do I edit the menu in Xubuntu? I want to remove some of the items.
<drc> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<covidiu> Thanks.
<Guest1283> hello, guys, looks like i've encountered a serious bug. i made a screenshot. http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05302011-013135am.php
<Guest1283> that happened after i switched off wireless during apt-get update
<Guest1283> when i tried apt-get update again, that thing appeared
<Guest1283> anybody?
<Kurdistan> hey guys do somebody have bug-rapport only for xubuntu?
<Kurdistan> which bugs are fixed and stil needs to take care
<grumpywolfe> Hi all need some help trying to get what I call the gphone the google gmail phone to work I do like xubutu but need to be able to call my kids
<Kurdistan> grumpywolfe, you can use skype
<Kurdistan> ekiga etc
<grumpywolfe> never tried it so not sure
<grumpywolfe> what does it cost to call a cell phone with skype
<Kurdistan> grumpywolfe, no idea, :) don´t use it.
<Kurdistan> only have it installed
<Kurdistan> are you going to call phones?
<grumpywolfe> it connects but I can hear my wife she just cant hear me
<Kurdistan> selfphones I mean
<grumpywolfe> yes that is why I use gphone it is =free
<Kurdistan> grumpywolfe, I am not familiar with does things.
<Kurdistan> maybe it´s better you ask your question in the ubuntuforums.org?
<grumpywolfe> it worked just fine when I had puppylinux but now I want to use xubuntu
<Kurdistan> the official forum
<grumpywolfe> ok will thanks
<Kurdistan> grumpywolfe, I dont think people are awake and I am not using xubuntu 11.04 yet. :)
<grumpywolfe> hey me I am trying to quit building my own and just have one that works and can just set and watch a few movies and read a ittle
<Kurdistan> grumpywolfe,  for sound and mic device it is good to take a look pulseaudio
<grumpywolfe> well when I installed sound record it changes my sound control panel so not able to get to the differnt sound options that I did have
#xubuntu 2012-05-21
<agarwood> Hi, wich langage here ?
<agarwood> some one ? Il y a quelqu'un ?
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<agarwood> okay, I need that " boot.img.gz " for xubuntu 12.04, do you know where I can find it ? thank you
<agarwood> bye
<laite> Hm, it seems that plymouth doesn't show with nouveau drivers, screen stays blank until it's filled with some garbage on startup
<laite> does anyone know some solution for this
<laite> I have geforce gts450
<thermi> Hello
<thermi> I have a Problem
<thermi> the Update Manager doesn't show me, that 12.04 LTS is available, although it is set to display me newer LTS Releases
<thermi> I receive upgraded packages normally and everythin works fine, but it still bothers me that the notification for newer releases doesn't work.
<thermi> I have it now set to display normal releases as well and now it shows me that 10.10 is available. Normal or not?
<thermi> Ok, I think this is broken. I set it to display LTS-releases only, reloaded and now the old display for 10.10 is stuck.
<laite> thermi: you could try running update manager from terminal like this:  update-manager -d
<thermi> ok.
<thermi> uh
<thermi> now it works
<thermi> magic.
<laite> =)
<thermi> hm
<thermi> it is odd.
<thermi> I hope that Bug is fixed in 12.04
<magnus__> what do you guys usually use to manage your ssh connections?
<Marzata> xfce terminal
<magnus__> ah right, nice and simple
<magnus__> don't get me wrong, I prefer xfce way of dealing with lots of windows, compared to Gnome 3 and Unity, but sometimes wonder if there is an even easier way of managing loads of connections at the same time
<magnus__> I loose track of the tabs and windows I have some times ;/
<Marzata> xmonad?
 * magnus__ gooles xmonad
<magnus__> googles ;)
<magnus__> maybe what I am after, will have a play later ;) cheers
<magnus__> xfce can use this too I take it?
<Marzata> magnus__: you can install xmonad and uses Xfce ot Xmonad, or even together
<Marzata> magnus__: Google is a xmonad user
<magnus__> hmm; may give it a go
<magnus__> hope its not too complex to setup. Just works out the box?
<Marzata> yes
<Marzata> and you log out, then on the login menu choose xmonad session
<magnus__> cool
<magnus__> thanks Marzata ;)
<Marzata> fyrir ekkert
<magnus__> we'll see
<Marzata> Google and Ubuntu: http://youtu.be/yGIGmve78Yg
<rcjames> Hey guys I have one problem with ati catalyst it wont open.
<magnus__> well I installed xmonad; when I came to login by selecting it, it just hung
<magnus__> back in xubuntu  :(
<magnus__> just wanted to try it out
<knelix> Hello
<knelix> I've got an issue logging in- Login keeps looping- throwing me back to the login screen.
<baizon> does someone use the kernel mainline ppa?
<recon69_lap> I take it xubuntu has lots of little glitches ? like my sound is earphone only since i booted with ear phones plugged in?
<sakrayaami> hi there, I'm using the latest Xubuntu 12.04 on a virtual machine and it has amazing performance. However I have some strange issue, when I try to play a movie there is no video output, however the flash is running as well as the sound. Any ideas?
<holstein> recon69_lap: likely just something with your specific hardware.. you can always check with the main ubuntu live CD and take XFCE out of the equation..
<holstein> sakrayaami: maybe a codec issue...
<sakrayaami> really strange
<sakrayaami> let me check the codecs, i've tried to use vlc, smplayer and parole - the same
<recon69_lap> holstein: well, it matches up with the glitch last night when pluging in the ear phones did not silence the speekers :)
<holstein> yeah?.. im sure we can find a file type that any operating system cant play sakrayaami
<holstein> recon69_lap: some folks install the pavucontrol package.. its not a glitch though that the hardware has no software or drivers to communicate with it
<recon69_lap> sakrayaami: video driver? old ATI?
<sakrayaami> vmware
<sakrayaami> i'm installing the restricted extras for xubuntu
<recon69_lap> sakrayaami: that will probably work :)
<sakrayaami> hope so
<recon69_lap> holstein: pavucontrol is the default in xubuntu
<sakrayaami> anyway as I said it has very good performance
<sakrayaami> i've just migrated from mint xfce edition and i'm very pleased from what I see in xubuntu
<recon69_lap> working good for me to, just a few little things cropping up
<sakrayaami> no sign of the old shitty xubuntu
<recon69_lap> lol, going to reboot to see what happens to sound :)
<holstein> recon69_lap: i say, take xubuntu/XFCE out of the equation and test.. i tend to think its likely hardware support rather than something isolated to linux
<sakrayaami> aaand?
<recon69_lap> yep, speeker sound back after reboot
<sakrayaami> does the birdy singing again?
<recon69_lap> and plugging in earphones does not silence speakers
<holstein> recon69_lap: it really shouldnt... i think that requires a driver
<holstein> i heard there was development to include that soon, but the conversation was over my head
<recon69_lap> not a big issue, missing the disk utility package seems a bigger boo boo :)
<holstein> as i said before you left, try with other live CD's and take xubuntu/XFCE out of the equation... i think you'll find that its a hardware support issue
<recon69_lap> holstein: so what you suggesting is that I find the driver from my sound device and install it?
<holstein> recon69_lap: what im suggesting is, the manufactuerer of your device has not supplied a driver that supports the features you are looking for in the operating system you are using
<recon69_lap> holstein: worked fine in ubuntu 10.04, so I suspect something else
<autif> What is the right place to ask about Install CD customization? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization is based on hardy and i386 - I need to customize a CD for amd64 - have some questions.
<holstein> recon69_lap: this is important information.. likele a module you can add back in... the kernel cant keep *all* drivers and support in it
<recon69_lap> thats a lot of reading autif
<autif> recon69_lap: Yes. I know there are a lot of Ubuntu devs in this channel, so may be someone know where is the right place to ask something about *.conf files under "Building the repository with apt-ftparchive" - those files are specific to i386 - whay needs to be done with amd64
<recon69_lap> autif: I would think just use a amd64 iso image as your starting point instead of a 32bit
<autif> recon69_lap: I am using the amd64 iso image to begin with - but it seems like files like apt-ftparchive-deb.conf need some sections in addition to what is listed in this article
<xubuntu272> Hola
<Unit193> Howdy.
<xubuntu272> quisiera saber como cambiar de arquitectura mi xubuntu
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu272> lo instale en 32 bits quiero pasarlo cambiarlo a 64
<nuba> hi folks, is there a mini.iso for xubuntu? it seems that'd be the simplest way to install in a x220 ultrabook.. don't have a usb stick handy, the other choice would be netboot..
<Unit193> The mini.iso is the mini, there's not one for Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Lubuntu.  It's just the core system, but you can install xubuntu-desktop
<nuba> great! will give it a try, then! thank you! :)
<daniel2> i have a friend with a flash problem! bbc i player says need to install flash! she has already installed it anyone had a similiar problem or fix
<Unit193> What browser, package, and OS version?
<daniel2> firefox not sure which os version i have yet to pay her a visit
<Unit193> Then it'd be rather hard to help.
<daniel2> i think from googling that she may not have libflashplayer.so in the plugin directory
<Unit193> I generally have whoever purge flashplugin-installer and install adobe-flashplugin (after adding the !partner repo)
<daniel2> as adobe flash is not being supported for linux any longer! how long do you think it will take for migration to html 5
<daniel2> or is there a linux work around for flash in future! i have heard of gnash
<Unit193> Flash is fine for now, and will get security updates still too.
<daniel2> do you have to add ppa to repo's to install flashplayer on xubuntu or can i get deb from adobe site
<Unit193> Another option would be insntalling and using Chrome.
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<daniel2> yeah i have assumed she is using firefox as chrome comes with flash built in! unless xubuntu comes with it's own browser
<Artemis3> comes with firefox but you can install others
<daniel2> ah cool
<Artemis3> flash is not installed tho
<daniel2> would not having restricted extras install some how be a problem or is this not associated with flash
<Artemis3> i think you need to add the partners repository and install adobe-flash as instructed
<Tiktalik> hm
<Tiktalik> should I update to 12.04
<daniel2> ok thank you i will try that when i get to meet up with her
<daniel2> thanks for your help! she really loves xubuntu btw
<Unit193> Make sure to remove -installer first.
<Unit193> Tiktalik: Up to you.
<Tiktalik> Unit193: Will it mess up my drivers?
<Artemis3> which drivers? are you using restricted drivers?
<Unit193> ℡Shouldn't, but you should look at jockey after.
<Tiktalik> well, uh
<Tiktalik> my drivers are..to put it lightly
<Tiktalik> fucked up
<Tiktalik> I really have no clue what I have
<Unit193> Except you really shouldn't use the type of language. :/  You can use  lshw or lspci to figure what drivers.
<Artemis3> Tiktalik, you can try in a terminal sudo lshw and paste the resuls to paste.ubuntu.com
<Tiktalik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/999559/
<Artemis3> sandybridge using nvidia video
<Artemis3> look simple
<Artemis3> why not try booting the livecd image? should work fine
<Tiktalik> kk
<Tiktalik> well Artemis3, I was having opengl problems with steam
<Tiktalik> it wouldn't run
<Tiktalik> a sudo apt-get autoremove after I got it working broke it.
<Artemis3> i don't think you will have any problems, but backup any important data just in case
<Artemis3> all you need is to run the restricted driver manager (jockey) and enable the nvidia drivers, that is all
<Tiktalik> Artemis3: How can I get a package list
<Artemis3> i don't know about steam, but i have tried many games with wine and they work fine with the nvidia driver supplied by jockey.
<Tiktalik> bah
<Artemis3> perhaps you can install fresh? Would be much simpler.
<Unit193> Tiktalik: dpkg --get-selections > package-list
 * Tiktalik throws caution into the wind and upgrades
<Artemis3> from 11.10 you should expect any important trouble. Don't mess the nvidia driver just use the one supplied by jockey after the upgrade.
<Artemis3> should not
<milen8204> I can not run video in some Internet sites.
<milen8204> like http://screen.yahoo.com, vbox.com and others
<holstein> milen8204: i would try the chrome browser.. maybe its the sites and not the software?
<milen8204> holstein,  no i did try whit several browsers but no success
<milen8204> I thing is something else youtube runs well
<holstein> milen8204: you tried with the chrome browser?
<milen8204> Yes
<milen8204> same effect
<milen8204> just blank screen
<holstein> milen8204: screen.yahoo.com is just flash
<holstein> its playing for me right now in chrome
<milen8204> I got flash installed
<holstein> maybe make another user and test there.. maybe you have broken something in the browser config
<holstein> milen8204: AFAIK, the *actual* chrome browser has its own flash (not chromium)
<milen8204> holstein, I have preinstall my OS 2 times
<milen8204> and that is the problem every times
<holstein> milen8204: sure.. im just saying it is *your* problem.. which makes me want to isolate the browser config... with the actual chrome browser.. not chromium.. is that the case?
<milen8204> my browser in the moment is Firefox
<holstein> milen8204: user whatever browser you like.. im suggesting hte *actual* chrome as a troubleshooting step, since AFAIK, that is the only way to get current flash support in linux right now
<milen8204> aha I see
<holstein> milen8204: i use the actual chrome, i get normal video playback on screen.yahoo.com
<milen8204> I must write in my terminal sudo apt-get install chrome ?
<holstein> milen8204: nope
<milen8204> :D
<holstein> milen8204: thats for chromium, whch is why i suggest trying the acutal chrome browser.. then you'll know for certain that the issue is the out of date flash player
<milen8204> ok I will look up in the Ubuntu Software center
<holstein> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<csenger41> hello
<csenger41> please help me, how can I configure gmusicbrowser not to fill up the playlist after each startup with my whole library
<milen8204> holstein, ok thanks will try
<holstein> milen8204: it literally wont hurt, and im not trying to get you to switch browsers at all :)
<laite> csenger41: gmusicbrowser is somewhat different from many other players and uses mainly 'filters' to achieve selections from library. However, you can create new playlists, which stay exactly the way you set them, but I think the 'main' PlayList always has everything from library
<csenger41> all I want is an empty playlist after startup
<holstein> id probably just not store my music where its looking
<holstein> ~/Music or whatever.. just move it from there to somewhere else
<milen8204> holstein, no problem I dont get it that way
<milen8204> :D
<csenger41> i like using gmusicbrowser, its just a waste of time to empty the playlist every single time its launched
<holstein> csenger41: some likely consider it a convenience, but you can tweak as you need
<csenger41> holstein: but how can I tweak it like that? :S
<csenger41> I've tried to find an option to turn this off, but wasn't able
<holstein> csenger41: i would just not put my music in the music directory, or i would tell the app to not look there
<laite> gmusicbrowser is incredibly versatile player, and unfortunately that makes it a bit hard to learn in the beginning - I haven't had need for exactly that, but you could take a look to layout 'Exaile' (Preferences->Layout->Player window layout->Make it look like->exaile)
<csenger41> ok but then I can't browse my music files from the program
<laite> it has by default 'static playlist' in there
<laite> and you can easily create new, empty lists by right clicking 'playlist 1'-title bar
<milen8204> holstein, well done
<milen8204> it works
<milen8204> whit chrome stable
<holstein> milen8204: not sure how to get a more updated version of flash in firefox though...
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> I will use chrome as default
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> thanks
<Marzata> why use Cr?'
<csenger41> thanks for the help :)
<csenger41> goodbye
<milen8204> holstein, clips a littlebit stutter
<milen8204> little bit
<milen8204> and the browser crashes time to time
<holstein> well, flash is subpar in linux at best
<milen8204> any ideas why chrome crashes ?
<holstein> milen8204: flash
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> because flash?
<holstein> milen8204: if flash is envolved, its almost certainly flash
<Marzata> what are you watching?
<Marzata> no browser crashes for me in Xubuntu
<holstein> milen8204: its not too crashy for me though.. maybe every 30 vids
<milen8204> every time when I try to open facebook
<Marzata> and?
<holstein> i would try as a different user.. i open facebook no problem
<Marzata> milen8204: create one new user, add him to sudo group, try the same
<milen8204> ok
<Marzata> it's very strange that a browser is crashing while opening the facebook. xubuntu is a pretty stable os.
<milen8204> I think so but not for me :D
<milen8204> should I log in whit other user ?
<milen8204> as administrator ?
<Marzata> yes
<milen8204> ok will joint after sekond
<milen> hello again
<Marzata> is it crashing now?
<milen> yes
<Marzata> milen: and you did a clean Xubuntu 12.04 install?
<milen> first time when I tried to join in facebook
<milen> Marzata, I had installed alternative
<milen> iso file
<Marzata> milen: alternate?
<milen> not desktop , alternative
<Marzata> dunno what is this
<milen> when you chose which iso file you will download
<milen> on the xubuntu site
<Marzata> we have deployed Xubuntu 12.04 to many pc clones and we haven't any browser crashes
<milen> It is like I closed the browser
<holstein> milen: maybe you did. launch the browser from the terminal and note the output
<milen> no i did not but will try to open terminal :D
<Marzata> milen: why not install from iso?
<Marzata> milen: desktop install, I mean
<milen> i did install from ISO
<milen> ok
<milen> Becouse
<milen> in the middle of installation it stopped and a massage has been shown that said there is a error and the installation will stop
<Marzata> huh?
<Marzata> is your iso, ok?
<milen> yes
<Marzata> or your hard drive?
<milen> i chacked it
<milen> whit md5sum
<milen> and have CD checked
<Marzata> and the hdd?
<milen> when it has been booted
<milen> hdd did not :D
<milen> do you think HDD is the problem ?
<Marzata> install disk utility and see if there are any hdd errors
<milen> will try
<sankey> milen: did you already try opening the browser from terminal?
<milen> what should I write in terminal to start chrome ?
<sankey> google-chrome
<sankey> or firefox
<milen> ok
<Marzata> milen: looks like this http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Disk-Utility1.png
<milen> Marzata, I cant open :D it crashes ;D
<holstein> milen: what is the error message?
<milen> cant see
<sankey> from terminal?
<milen> It does not crash now when I have opened whit a terminal :D
<Marzata> you can use lynx browser :)
<Marzata> it is very fast
<holstein> milen: just use it a bit.. theres really no difference
<Marzata> and pls, check your hard drive
<milen> ok
<milen> I have installed disk utility
<milen> disk is healthy
<milen> everything is good and green :D
<sankey> you need to get your browser to crash while opened from terminal
<sankey> open ten of them or something
<milen> Crash dump id: 7bc880b662cd766c
<milen> Aborted (core dumped)
<sankey> are those all the error lines?
<milen> I have been opened 3 facebooks :D
<knome> !pastebin
<milen> i think so
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> (if you have longer pastes...)
<milen> knome, I cant use paste bin becouse my browser crashes
<knome> milen, we have pastebinit installed by default, but i'm not sure if that works right nwo
<knome> *now
<milen> i will try to pastebin
<knome> yeah, that works
<milen> i will try whit firefox it does not crash
<sankey> do you prefer chrome? I suggest you just stick with firefox if it works
<milen> there is the report: http://pastebin.com/bUDzjb9T
<milen> sankey, I use chrome because flash in firefox does not work well
<sankey> did you install flash?
<sankey> or does it work, just not well?
<sankey> also, have you joined the youtube html5 trial?
<milen> sankey, yes I joint in html5
<milen> and install flash
<sankey> is it slower than chrome?
<milen> who is slower ?
<sankey> flash in firefox, flash in chrome
<sankey> you said "does not work well"
<milen> flash in firefox dont start, but in chrome is slow
<sankey> milen: how did you install flash?
<milen> ubuntu software center
<milen> and some plugins in firefox
<holstein> milen: i dont trust hard drive tests that dont take a few hours to run
<sankey> how new is the computer?
<sankey> or old
<milen> sankey, not so new :D Ithink 10 yeasr
<holstein> how much ram?
<milen> 1 GB
<milen> athlon 1.900 MHZ
<milen> radeon 9200
<milen> 256 MB
<milen> HDD 41 GB
<milen> I have new one but need this only for Internet and chat
<holstein> that should be plenty for what you are doing
<milen> I think so
<holstein> i run facebood and flash in chrome on an EEE with a gig of ram... no trouble
<holstein> faebook*
<holstein> facebook*
<milen> ok thanks for the help all I am going to bet tomorrow will find a solution :D
<milen> bye
<jeffmjack> my xubuntu desktop just went crazy when I started trying to fix video drivers... any suggestions?  Right now I'm thinking easiest thing is to purge/reinstall xfce?  Will that get me anywhere?
<Unit193> What would you define as "crazy"?  Did you use jockey when downloading drivers?  What did you do to fix them?  Can you just undo that?
<jeffmjack> i didn't use jockey, was doing everything from command line
<jeffmjack> tried using ati something-or-other for AMD graphics card, and then got in the weeds when it failed to install correctly
<jeffmjack> now, sidebar is missing, top bar is missing, unable to properly configure dual monitors
<jeffmjack> at this point, between the different proprietary/non proprietary drivers i've installed/purged at various times, i have no idea where I am
<jeffmjack> and by command line, i mean apt-get
#xubuntu 2012-05-22
<KombuchaKip> http://digitizor.com/2011/08/04/linus-torvalds-ditches-gnome-for-xfce/
<mlsmith> KombuchaKip: The first comment on there made me chuckle
<KombuchaKip> mlsmith: LOL ;)
<stueng> hi, I had ubuntu 12.04, I apt-get install xubuntu-desktop but how do I make this my default session? instead of unity?
<stueng> and I dont mean choose a session when I start, I want it default
<stueng> surely this is something that is done quite commonly
<sankey> stueng: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins
<sankey> i think it's in your /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<sankey> but when i used ubuntu 11.10, i just clicked on one and it automatically defaulted to it
<sankey> you shouldn't have to mess with config files
<sankey> just pick one, and bam, it's the defaul
<GridCube> what seems to be the problem?
<sankey> GridCube: in ubuntu 12.04 and lightdm, cliking on a session automatically makes it default, right?
<GridCube> it should, only if you dont use autologin
<GridCube> if you use autologin you need to manually edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and change the default there
<GridCube> like this line: user-session=xubuntu
<sankey> GridCube: just to clarify, i was answering somebody else's problem :)
<GridCube> :)
<sankey> but thanks
<KombuchaKip> Anyone know what happened to the thunar-shares-plugin? Was it abandoned?
<GridCube> !info thunar-shares-plugin
<ubottu> Package thunar-shares-plugin does not exist in precise
<GridCube> it seems like
<Gnumatic> I have xfce4 on 12.04 (upgraded from 11.04-11.10) and it worked nicely, but now when I start a xfce session I have no window decorations and my keyboard isn't working, my guess is that compiz is starting as a windows manager instead of metacity or whatever and compiz is stomping on my interface. Since my keyboard isn't working I can't type "metacity --replace" and have to kill X.  What can I do to ensure that compiz isn't activated 
<holstein> Gnumatic: remove it
<Gnumatic> Won't that screw up Unity if I want to use it?
<Gnumatic> I was kind of hoping for a less drastic solution.
<holstein> Gnumatic: i would just run metacity --replace on startup
<Gnumatic> I would, but my keyboard isn't working in xfce.  Is there a XFCE-specific startup script that I could add that to?
<holstein> Gnumatic: i would get the keyboard working in XFCE first
<Gnumatic> Maybe if I disable compositing. Unfortunately when I run xfce4-settings-manager from KDE the fields in Window Manager and Window Manager Tweaks are greyed out.
<Gnumatic> But it seems like I can access the Application Autostart applet in Session & Startup.
<Gnumatic> I disabled a couple of things, I'll try to log in to Xubuntu again, if it doesn't work I can try adding a "metacity --replace" script there. Is metacity the normal XFCE window manager?
<Gnumatic> Or is it xfwm?
<Gnumatic> I guess it is xfwm4.
<Gagarin> Hi, i have a problem since 12.04 LTS: Everytime i go to standby there is ~ 50% chance that after wakeup there is a black "fog" on the screen
<Gagarin> only the coursor is white and unaffected
<Gagarin> it looks like that what comes on the desktop if a policy kit dialog pops up
<Gagarin> but without the dialog
<Gagarin> i can use everything, but it all very dark, and it does not go away until i relogin.
<car^xubuntu> hi there
<car^screen> guess would be better to join in a screen when trying to fix x-problems :)
<car^screen> yesterday i accidentally ubgraded from 11.04 to 12.04 and now I am having troubles with xfce running via my usb-vga-adapter (need this to attach 2nd monitor to my laptop)
<car^screen> full resolution works, desktop is showing and such, but I cannot move windows or maximize them... ich can resize them but they keep jumping to the upper left corner upon resize
<car^screen> actually i _can_ move them but only in the space they are using when shown...
<car^screen> damn, this is hard to describe :)
<car^screen> additionally no menues are working... neither the "home/start"-menu nor any rightclick on the desktop
<Fudge> oh thats bad
<Fudge> perhaps purge your gconf and start over?
<Fudge> does that work on xfce
<car^screen> i just reinstalled the system with a fresh 12.04
<car^screen> same problem :/
<car^screen> there must be some difference between 11.04 and 12.04 that is causing this behaviour
<car^screen> kde is able to handle windows on that display
<car^screen> but i do not like kde (still on core2duo, not enough for kde)
<Fudge> yeah lag sux
<car^screen> since kde is able to handle windows there i don't think it is a problem with the usb-vga-adapter
<car^screen> or they do have some fancy workarounds hacked in :)
<laite> car^screen: you could perhaps ask from #xfce, might be better place to get answers for that
<car^screen> might be, i will give it a try
<Jonne_> has anyone here upgraded to xfce 4.10 using the ppa yet?
<Jonne_> any issues?
<Sysi> no issues for me
<Jonne_> does the indicator applet still work?
<Jonne_> i use a bunch of gnome/ubuntu stuff in the panel
<Jonne_> meh, i'll just go for it
<Marzata> no issues with 4.10 but on VM only
<Marzata> will not do that on production machines
<knome> Jonne_, please note that the ppa is not officially supported
<Jonne_> i know
<Jonne_> half the stuff on this box is not supported
<knome> yup, just mentioning :)
<altairbueno> hola
<knome> hello
<Guest93877> Hola.
<Guest93877> ¿Hello?
<knome> hello
<astraljava> Hi.
<ochosi> ahoi
<fenoamby> bonjour, hello
<gordonjcp> fenoamby: hi
<fenoamby> gordonjcp > french ou english ?
<gordonjcp> fenoamby: non, je n'suis pas anglais, je suis ecossais
<gordonjcp> fenoamby: mais je parle un petit petit peu francais ;-)
<fenoamby> gordonjcp   i want to install a ?buntu version (X for a light version with a XP 2200+ and 512 RAM) but the installation block. I try Knoppix and there is no problem
<astraljava> fenoamby: You could try the alternate installer, that should be able to cope with those resources.
<fenoamby> i try the alternate version on a USB Key, but the installation try to mount the CD/DVD and it stop
<fenoamby> Sorry for my english (i m french)...
<olbi> I wonder, why Xubuntu LiveCD on USB doubled the repositories, I have cdrom and ethernet :) it is normal?
<astraljava> fenoamby: How did you create the USB stick?
<astraljava> olbi: You should just comment out the cdrom, as that's obviously going to be outdated pretty quickly.
<fenoamby> i DL the xubuntu alternate iso and i use Unetbootwin
<fenoamby> astraljava>  i DL the xubuntu alternate iso and i use Unetbootwin
<gordonjcp> fenoamby: what does it get stuck on?
<gordonjcp> fenoamby: your English is way better than my French ;-)
<fenoamby> gordonjcp > the installer try to find the CD/DVD and i block
<olbi> I did it in USC or edit sources.list :P But didn't know about this error :P
<olbi> I use UNetBootIn on Ubuntu or Universal USB Installer on Windows 7
<astraljava> fenoamby: Hmm... that's strange, I'm gonna have to give it a go when I get home. Can't really help until that, sorry.
<xubuntu017_> anyone here?
<furycd001> Anyone know the best way to create window boarders in xfce :?
<fenoamby> i try again an install but the installer want to mount the DVD Drive and the installation Stop
<valdur55> Installing xubuntu 12.04. Looks nice
<ochosi> valdur55: good to hear
<valdur55> Why is risetto and gthumb default installed?
<valdur55> are *
<knome> gthumb can import photos from cameras, ristretto is lighter to quickly look at images
<Yoshimi-pink> my panels are suppose to be clear but for some reason they are grey and i cant find the appearance settings to make them invisible again
<ystesta> hey fellas!
<valdur55> Ok. Do i have double envice installed?
<knome> ystesta, enable display compositing
<ochosi> Yoshimi-pink: maybe you switched off compositing?
<knome> Yoshimi-pink, ^
<valdur55> I see it on Office and Graphics
<ystesta> I managed to get xubuntu working after screwing it up badly, but now I decided to swing by to see if you have any suggestions for things I should download
<Yoshimi-pink> how could i find out if i did?
<knome> valdur55, no, it's possible apps are visible oin multiple menus
<ystesta> :x like theme packs and stuff
<Yoshimi-pink> oh sweet
<Yoshimi-pink> thanks guise
<knome> ystesta, if you want to change the appearance, see xfce-look.org (for xfwm and gtk themes) and gnome-look.org (for gtk themes) - however, please note that many gtk themes aren't supporting gtk3 well yet
<ystesta> knome, thanks!
<ystesta> sure beats searching for packs in the console
<ystesta> o_o however I have just stumbled onto a worrying complication
<ystesta> can't log in as root
<knome> you shouldn't log in as root.
<mips1911> it's disabled by default, you can enable it it by setting a password for the account
<ystesta> I thought I had one
<knome> !root | ystesta, mips1911
<ubottu> ystesta, mips1911: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mips1911> that's a bit misleading
<knome> mips1911, that's to say, enabling root is the least encouraged thing to do.
<mips1911> freedom of choice.
<ystesta> thanks for the tip
<knome> ystesta, you shouldn't, not with a default install. use sudo
<knome> mips1911, of course, but if you have enabled root, you "void your warranty"
<mips1911> linux comes without any warranties
<mips1911> and you use at your own risk
<knome> mips1911, xubuntu has community suppot - but if you enable root and anything bad comes out of it, you're out of luck - it is not supported on xubuntu
<ystesta> knome, thanks for the tip!
<knome> ystesta, no problem :)
<mips1911> knome, I know. Like I said use at your own risk.
<ystesta> for some reason this whole time I felt I had to log in as root to do stuff in the console
<ystesta> my ignorance of linux is vast and unprecedented :D
<knome> mips1911, well, yes, after i told you it's not supported on xubuntu. this is not an argument - please don't tell people to enable root
<mips1911> ystesta, in that case you should not use it.
<knome> ystesta, fortunately there is all kind of tutorials and support channels :)
<mips1911> knome, I did not tell anyone to use root. I just said it's disabled and it can be enabled by setting it's password.
<knome> ystesta, a good rule of thumb is that if you don't know what you are doing, don't :)
<mips1911> there is nothing factually incorrect or encouraging in what I said.
<ystesta> knome, I'll take advantage of that when I break everything again
<knome> mips1911, okay, to be nitpicky then, please don't do that again then.
<valdur55> You can use sudo -s for root shell
<knome> usa_today, hello?
<mips1911> knome, ok in future I will tell people to use google. I'm not gonna lie to them.
<knome> mips1911, no, don't tell people to "use google". you can use the !root factoid, which explains why enabling root account is not suggested
<valdur55> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mips1911> knome, that factoid is false to a degree. Anybody that googles this out of their own free will will get a gazillion hits on how to do it.
<knome> valdur55, yeah, "sudo -s" is muuuuch better :)
<gordonjcp> root with a valid login is obsolete
<gordonjcp> basically there should be a script that zeroes out all attached disks if it detects a valid root password has been set
<knome> mips1911, sure. but that factoid tells they are using it at their own risk and that it is not encouraged - with explanations - which many of the sites from google do not do
<mips1911> knome, if you look at the link in the factoid it will even tell you how to enable root and this is a official ubuntu site.
<gordonjcp> "ok, there's a valid root password! rm -rf / time!"
<gordonjcp> root passwords made sense 30 years ago, not now
<knome> mips1911, yes, but it is after long explanations and with caution.
<knome> mips1911, as i said, this is not an argument. please don't tell people they can enable root account, or point them to google. you can use the !root factoid, if necessary.
<mips1911> knome, ok I will tell them to look at the root factoid which will tell them how to do it anyway. Same thing at the end of the day.
<knome> mips1911, no, it's not. most people do not want to enable root, they just think they need to because some tutorial or user told them to
<knome> mips1911, or because they thought there was, or should have been, a root account
<ystesta> got a really general question for you
<ystesta> what is GTK
<mips1911> knome, I will just point to !root factoid in future and leave them be.
<mips1911> gnome toolkit I think
<knome> mips1911, thanks
<knome> yes, that's it
<ystesta> is it an alternate theming thing or is it something that runs alongside the default theming thing
<knome> actually, gimp toolkit ;)
<ystesta> I'm an expert in all teminology
<mips1911> knome, yes gimp
<knome> ystesta, it is a toolkit that defines how different widgets are drawn
<knome> ystesta, you need a theme to change the default appearance
<knome> ystesta, themes basically tell GTK that "you need to draw the button like this" etc.
<ystesta> I managed to nab a couple and I'm trying to figure out where to put them
<ystesta> oh
<ystesta> so GTK manages all the themes?
<knome> well, gtk is linked only with gtk themes.
<ystesta> what's the other sort of themes?
<ystesta> xfwm or something?
<knome> xfwm themes, which control the window borders
<ystesta> hm
<ystesta> but gtk, that controls more than window borders
<ystesta> how do I know which ones I'm choosin'?
<knome> the buttons, text areas and anything else inside the windows, and usually panel appearance too
<knome> ystesta, xfce-look.org should tell you whether the theme is gtk or xfwm
<ystesta> oh it does, but I don't know where to put them
<ystesta> where in the settings menu do I find the gtk settings and the xfwm settings
<knome> under /home/yourusername/.themes/
<ystesta> or is it just appearance and window manager, respectively
<knome> yep
<ystesta> and if there isn't a .themes here, I just make one?
<knome> yep
<ystesta> (looking at all the hidden folders)
<ystesta> ah okay
<ystesta> yeah that didn't work
<ystesta> do I save it as .tar.bz in there
<knome> extract it
<ystesta> fantastic!
<ystesta> now, is it the same for mice?
<ystesta> and anything goes in .themes, gtk or xfwm?
<knome> ystesta, both gtk and xfwm go to ~/.themes
<knome> ystesta, i think cursor themes too
<ystesta> cool
<ystesta> what if they don't show up?
<ystesta> of all the ones I put in there, only one came around
<ystesta> haha figured it out
<xubuntu052> Hello, can someone help me?
<xubuntu052> I accidently removede the volume control from the panel.. I can finf pulse audio, but not the simples volume control
<McGuyver> xubuntu052: i think what you want to add back in is "indicator plugin"
<xubuntu052> Thasnks! I'll give it a shot.
<ystesta> quick question
<ystesta> where do new fonts go?
<fenoamby> i want to install Xubuntu but the installer crash with a Desktop version or an alternate
<fenoamby> it's an USB dongle. with the alternate, the installer want to mount the DVD/CD drive and stop. i add "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" in the command before installing but it try to mount it.
<xubuntutest> Hi, I'm testing the latest Xubuntu and so far I'm pleased with it, so I want to install it on my hard drive.
<xubuntutest> Can this be done from an usb device?
<xubuntutest> (I don't have a DVD drive on the target computer)
<pleia2> xubuntutest: yep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<pleia2> pretty common method these days, a lot of systems don't have optical drives
<xubuntutest> This is a desktop from 2005-ish, but the DVD-drive is broken.
<xubuntutest> Thanks for the link.
<xubuntutest> Another question would be: for some reason Abiword refuses to use the Clearlooks or any gtk2-based theme. Is this normal?
<xubuntutest> It looks fine with the Bluebird theme though.
<xubuntutest> Also, to whoever is responsible for the font quality in xubuntu: thank you. This may be the first time I actually like fonts in a linux distribution.
<ystesta> hey fellas, I have another question
<ystesta> I tried to modify a theme but after I did that it refused to use the GTK colors
<ystesta> I basically altered the brightness of pixels
<ystesta> did I just commit a travesty?
<laite> ystesta: are you talking about modifying window borders/titlebar?
<laite> or gtk2/gtk3-theming
<ystesta> laite, modifying one of the window managers
<ystesta> I suppose that's the correct way to say it?
<laite> ystesta: gtk-colors are taken by .xpm-files, see http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/xfwm4_theme#from_wikipedia_the_free_encyclopedia
<ystesta> I might just bite the bullet and make all my stuff
<ystesta> :| I modified the .xpm files
<ystesta> shooot
<ystesta> laite, so why would modifying one part of an xpm file change the whole deal?
<laite> you'll just have to take note of colors and edit .xpm manually by text editor to get them link 'real color' and wanted 'gtk color'
<ystesta> I did that though
<laite> ystesta: when .xpm are saved by image handling program, like GIMP, it loses gtk links (I think)
<ystesta> oh
<laite> so they have to be manually rewritten
<ystesta> :| how do I fix that
<laite> you could load original images, take note of gtk-colors from them and use them after you modify pictures
<laite> also, that xfce4 wiki page I linked might be useful to read as a whole
<laite> you can e.g. use one .xpm and one .png to form a single 'image' to window border
<ystesta> hmm
<ystesta> wow I had it very wrong
<ystesta> is it true that a theme basically has a handful of colors working for it?
<ystesta> for gtk that is
<ystesta> well I helped it out a little
<ystesta> I suppose the only way to make it satisfying is to change everything and learn how it all works
<recon69_lap> hi, anyone know how to get the brightness app remember it's setting between boots?
<milen8204> any one know how to make script for desktop changing?
<xuserr> hi
<xuserr> i cant install xfce 4.10
<xuserr> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<xuserr> my internet connnection is working
<rbrt> did you check your sources.list file
<xuserr> ???
<xuserr> how can i do this
<xuserr> ok i resolved my problem
<rbrt> ok
<xuserr> :)
<rbrt> what was the problem, typo?
<shpank> g'day
<rbrt> g'day
<shpank> could anyone be so kind to tell me why the audio volume doesn't change when i try to set it via keyboard? (Fn + F8/F9)
<shpank> i use xubuntu 12.04 btw
<baru_> hello guys... a question for you...
<rbrt> hmm maybe your keyboard shortcuts aren't working right?
<xubuntu855> Hi, I am using xubuntu net book as a printer server, since i dont need the whole desktop to load up ( i do need it to connect to wireless and see printer is plugged in via usb and execute one small script ), is there any way to reduce the boot time?
<rbrt> shpank I think u can make a keyboard shortcut for that
<xuserr> i installed xfce 4.10 and it works great
<rbrt> shpank, or if the Fn key doesnt work with other stuff perhaps that is not functioning right
<rbrt> xuserr, what was the problem before
<shpank> rbrt: the shortcut works. the applet thingy shows up properly
<shpank> some value gets changed
<shpank> but not the right one
<recon69_lap> shpank: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137421/volume-keys-working-in-unity-but-not-xfce4
<xuserr> rbrt: no problem before
<shpank> and i can't find out which one it's trying to change
<xuserr> but i want to try xfce 4.10
<rbrt> xuserr, oh ok
<milen8204> say some way to make wallpaper changer
<rbrt> shpank, maybe try making a different shortcut to see if it works?
<shpank> where do i have to make that shortcut?
<recon69_lap> milen8204: right click desktop, select desktop setting, hit the + and pick your wallpaper
<milen8204> i want automatically change trough a period of time
<rbrt> milen8204, https://launchpad.net/desktopnova
<rbrt> never used it though
<milen8204> rbrt, thanks
<rbrt> you welcome
<milen8204> rbrt, I tried that application but it does not work for me
<rbrt> milen8204, ok maybe this iwll work for you http://sites.google.com/site/theitnotes/desktop/how-to-configure-the-wallpaper-to-periodically-rotate-in-xubuntu
<Plamen> Hi there
<rbrt> hi
<Plamen> can anyone help me with a sh script that I want to run from desktop launcher in xubuntu x64 system??
<milen8204> rbrt, I cant understand that :D
<Plamen> :)
<Plamen> ok, i will explane in short
<rbrt> milen8204, yeah thats why i showed you the program
<Plamen> I have WebStorm IDE  and it starts from a sh script
<Plamen> I want to make a desktop launcher and start it from there
<milen8204> rbrt, ok thanks
<Plamen> but the script doesn't start at all from launcher
<Plamen> it start if I write in console the exactly same command
<shpank> rbrt: thanks for the help. after setting the shortcut again and logging out it works
<rbrt> shpank, oh good!...it's hard to determine where to start with that because sometimes those function keys are all messed up and you need a driver
<rbrt> I wasn't sure how much of an issue you were having lol
<xubuntu155> hello!
<rbrt> hi!
<rbrt> milen8204, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272105
<xubuntu155> can i ask a question regarding shortcut keys in xubuntu
<xubuntu155> ?
<rbrt> milen8204,  you can try ot read through that if you like,, it's just a script
<rbrt> xubuntu155,  I think so?
<milen8204> rbrt, ok I will try that thanks a lot
<rbrt> :)
<xubuntu155> i ave a problem: fn + key combination works perfectly
<xubuntu155> but i would like to use single key to control the volume
<xubuntu155> in ubuntu its possible but in xubuntu i cant do it
<xubuntu155> anyone?
<rbrt> you want to use one key press?
<xubuntu155> yes!
<rbrt> like say letter 'v' ?
<rbrt> im confused with the question
<xubuntu155> well instead of using fn+f4 lets say
<xubuntu155> to reduce the volume
<xubuntu155> i would like to use only f6
<recon69_lap> xubuntu155: I'm sure there is a way, have you tried adding a new short-cut key?
<xubuntu155> well i am not an expert with linux so i am not sure how to do that
<xubuntu155> actually i am novice
<xubuntu155> i did try to read around but i found nothing
<xubuntu155> no one seems to want what i'd like
<xubuntu155> thats how i ended up on this chat
<xubuntu155> i am kind of desperate
<recon69_lap> xubuntu155:  http://wiki.xfce.org/faq and search for "Is it possible to use Media keys in the Shortcut Editor?" might give you some clues
<xubuntu155> i'll try! thanks!
<rbrt> xubuntu155, i know you can use amixer to set volume
<recon69_lap> the m in master has to be capitalized too "amixer set Master 5%+"
<rbrt> xubuntu155, like amixer set Master 5%+
<rbrt> oh recon has it
<rbrt> lol
<rbrt> xubuntu155, so go to Settings Manager-> Keyboard->Application Shortcuts
<rbrt> xubuntu155, then click Add button
<xubuntu155> yes
<rbrt> xubuntu155,  ok you ahve it?
<rbrt> xubuntu155, amixer set Master 5%- for decrease and just pick 2 keys
<xubuntu155> mhmm
<xubuntu155> let me try
<xubuntu155> and for the mute - ?unmute
<recon69_lap> works a here :) plus/minus change volume, but cant use type them :)
<rbrt> amixer set Master toggle
<rbrt> thats for xubuntu155
<xubuntu155> thank you..i sopouse i i should log aout
<rbrt> I don't think you have to
<rbrt> lol
<rbrt> oops "lol" not for here
<xubuntu155> i guess than i does not work
<rbrt> what version are you on
<xubuntu155> 12.04
<xubuntu155> wait
<xubuntu155> it works
<rbrt> yeah it should
<xubuntu155> GREAT!!
<xubuntu155> :)
<rbrt> :)
<xubuntu155> sooo glad...thank you a loot
<xubuntu155> :)
<rbrt> no problem
<recon69_lap> anyone know how to change the brightness permanently ?
<cloir> Hi. How can I change the... heh. brightness.
<cloir> Actually, the question is: how can I change the brightness without installing the nvidia driver (or other non-free stuff).
<recon69_lap> cloir: the brightness applet not working for you?
<cloir> Brightness applet? what brightness applet?
<rbrt> recon69_lap, http://www.jogglerwiki.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=362
<cloir> Note that this is not a laptop.
<cloir> It can't find a brightness applet when trying to add new items to the panel. Is it on the repositories?
<recon69_lap> cloir: it's part of xfce4-power-manager , but might not work on a CRT monitor
<cloir> recon69_lap: yep, installed it and although it is a LCD it says: 'no device found'.
<cloir> So I need either another way to change the brighness or a monitor that isn't broken. :P
<recon69_lap> cloir: is there a knob :)
<cloir> recon69_lap: on the monitor itself?
<recon69_lap> I know, so old fashioned :)
<rbrt> ahah
<cloir> It has a brightness button, but it's been broken for about 2 years.
<rbrt> is this a monitor or laptop?
<recon69_lap> cloir: have you installed the xfce4-power-manager-plugins and added the brightness applet to a panel?
<cloir> recon69_lap: yes, "no device found".
<cloir> rbrt: a normal lcd monitor on a desktop computer, no laptop here.
<rbrt> oh ok
<cloir> I know I can fix it installing the Nvidia driver.
<cloir> But I would prefer not to use non-free software, since I won't be gaming anyway.
<rbrt> well...
<rbrt> lol
<recon69_lap> right, back to my issue :)
<recon69_lap> cloir: try "xgamma -gamma 0.9"
<cloir> Let's try.
<rbrt> if you say the driver solves the problem I'mthinking maybe there isn't a way aroudn it?
<cloir> It does not fix it (probably because it changes gamma but not brightness) but it definitely helps.
<cloir> So it's a good workaround for the time being, thanks recon69_lap.
<recon69_lap> god, I forget the simplest stuff, how to get to etc/rc.local
<rbrt> cloir, http://linux.die.net/man/1/xbacklight
<rbrt> longshot
<rbrt> lol
<cloir> rbrt: thanks!
<rbrt> we've moved beyond xubuntu at this point lol
<cloir> So... I've made a new partition, using mkfs.ext4 on /dev/sda3, and it automatically shows up on my Desktop. However, only root can write to it, how do I give all users permissions to read/write to this new partition?
<Unit193> If it's already got a entry in !fstab, just edit that.
<rbrt> cloir, is itm ounted?
<rbrt> mounted
<rbrt> cloir_, if it's mounted you can do something like "sudo chown username:username /media/partitionname"
<rbrt> "/media/paritionname " replaced with name of your partition
<rbrt> sudo chown -R  ...sorry
<beanpole> elooooooo
<GridCube> !hi | beanpole
<ubottu> beanpole: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rbrt> hi beanpole
<beanpole> thank u all
<beanpole> zubuntu is better than ubuntu
<beanpole> xfce ftw
<cloir_> rbrt: I'm looking at 'mtab'. I would like to give permissions for that partition to ALL users not a particular one.
<rbrt> cloir assign the users to a group then
<rbrt> then use the gid
<cloir_> That sounds good, I'll try.
<cloir_> Thanks. :)
<rbrt> :)
<nuaimat> hello all, i have ubuntu setup, it's connected to LAN but not to internet, other devices connected to the same LAN can access inet, can anyone help please ?
<GridCube> nuaimat, press alt-f2 and write: nm-connection-editor
<nuaimat> GridCube: i am sshing to the server, i can't open display there
<nuaimat> GridCube: is there any command line alternative for this ?
<GridCube> let me see
<GridCube> nm-tool
<GridCube> should tell you what device is connected
<nuaimat> GridCube: http://pastebin.com/TLGjpgHd
<GridCube> you are not getting an ip
<nuaimat> GridCube: http://pastebin.com/pmw8T0Na
<nuaimat> GridCube:  that's the output of my ifconfig
<GridCube> i see
<GridCube> yes again you have no ip given by your router
<nuaimat> GridCube: how can you say this ? inet addr:192.168.1.10
<GridCube> oh yes
<GridCube> i didnt see that im distracted sorry
<nuaimat> GridCube: relax bro, no worries
<GridCube> wait please
<GridCube> nuaimat, you can use nmcli
<GridCube> man nmcli to see how to use, i've never did that tho
<xubuntu100> hello
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> is xubuntu any good?
<mattwj2002> :)
<Unit193> Asking in the Xubuntu channel, most of us are going to say "yes, it is."
<mattwj2002> lol
<mattwj2002> yeah I know :P
<Unit193> "Yes, it's awesome!"
<mattwj2002> I used lubuntu it was pretty good but it was missing a lot of features I missed in ubuntu
<mattwj2002> is xubuntu better in that regard?
<Unit193> It's not quite as lightweight, but what were you missing?
<mattwj2002> like the settings
<mattwj2002> bluetooth support
<Unit193> Should have it out of the box, has a "settings manager" too.
<Unit193> Should, as in I don't have bluetooth.
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> maybe I'll give it a try
<mattwj2002> :)
<Unit193> You can always check the Live Env.
<mattwj2002> I really hate Unity
<mattwj2002> :P
<mattwj2002> anyone buy Facebook stock?
<mattwj2002> :P
<mattwj2002> that stock is doing well ;)
<mekazu> Hi I'm on 12.04 with the latest updates. When I booted up this morning none of my windows contain borders or title bars, there are other problems too, Alt-Tab doesn't switch between windows anymore, Settings > Window manager and Settings > Window Manager Tweaks don't load (grey screen only), and I can't bring windows into the foreground. It makes it a bit difficult to get things done
<mattwj2002> wow
<mattwj2002> xubuntu has a pretty startup screen
<mekazu> Also, none of the windows appear in the application panel
#xubuntu 2012-05-23
<knome> mekazu, try running xfwm4
<mekazu> xfwm4xasfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfasdfx4wm4
<mekazu> whoops, there you go, no window switching
<rbrt> hm
<mekazu> thanks, using xfwm4 --daemon worked. Obviously the window manager wasn't loading
<mekazu> Not sure if that's a bug I can submit. It's replicable, but I suppose somebody would want to see a stacktrace
<mekazu> and I don't know where to look for the logs
<gurrag> Any reason why Xubuntu on Dell Mini 1018 with Synaptics touchpad/driver would be sending spurious middle clicks?
<sly4tehwin> hi i neeed some assistance!
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<khayyim> I just used xkill on the taskbar on accident.... how do I get taskbars back?
<bazhang> see above
<khayyim> oh hi
<chelz> bazhang: psychic :o
<bazhang> chelz, or in another channel :)
<khayyim> Ding! fixed
<khayyim> Thanks
 * Marzata blue-tooth applet crashed again...
<Jonne_> upgraded to 4.10, i have 2 issues
<Jonne_> how do i make compiz start up automatically again
<Jonne_> and why are all my panel items aligned to the left?
<bazhang> 4.10?
<bazhang> the ppa for xfce4.10?
<Jonne_> yes
<bazhang> contact the ppa maintainer
<Jonne_> was hoping someone here would know these things
<bazhang> since ppa are not supported, contact the maintainer, file bugs
<sankey> Jonne_: regarding the panels on the left, i think you just need to enable some "auto expand" option/separator (which really should be the default)
<sankey> it's just a matter of bad defaults
<Jonne_> adding the seperator worked
<Jonne_> tnx
<sankey> also, between 4.8 and 4.10, the "window buttons" applet no longer auto-expands
<sankey> it really isn't supposed to...that's what the separator is for
<sankey> so with 4.10 you have more control
<sankey> control over spacing and such
<Jonne_> the compiz thing is weird, it's in my automatic startup thing, but it starts without window decorations (or anything, really)
<Jonne_> i can get around this easily by just starting compiz myself
<Jonne_> just wondering what the 'proper' way is
<sankey> Jonne_: what exactly did you add to the auto start?
<sankey> i think you just need to add the compiz tray icon
<Jonne_> compiz --replace
<sankey> Jonne_: if you want to do it that way, i think you need to just start the "fusion-icon"
<sankey> but that first loads xfwm, then compiz (but you only need compiz)
<Jonne_> i don't care how it's done, as long as it works :p
<sankey> basically it's just slower
<sankey> you could do it this way too: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz#Xfce_autostart_.28without_.22fusion-icon.22.29
<Jonne_> i'll try fusion-icon
<sankey> that's how i did it (with fusion-icon)
<sankey> i never restarted my computer, so it didn't matter much
<Jonne_> i apparently already have the xfce4-session.xml set up as mentioned in the wiki, doesn't seem to do anything
<sankey> did fusion-icon work?
<Jonne_> haven't restarted yet
<Jonne_> i'll see tomorrow :p
<sankey> you actually do want the compiz features, right? otherwise, you get some compositing from xfwm natively
<sankey> like drop shadows
<Jonne_> yeah, i use the opacity thing a lot when slicing websites
<Jonne_> and wobbly windows :p
<sankey> oh got, not wobbly windows
<Jonne_> and the switcher
<Jonne_> *scale plugin
<Jonne_> i could live without the wobbly windows, but the opacity and scale thing is essential to me
<laite> just out of curiosity, why does wine install want to remove my debhelper and some other packages
<ochosi> laite: maybe bad packaging?-
<Unit193> I have debhelper and wine installed, no hacks or workarounds.
<ochosi> yeah, i can't see where/why the two would conflict (also had them installed side-by-side a few times)
<cYmen> I have a weird problem with my keyboard layout. The escape key doesn't work anymore.
<cYmen> Does anybody have an idea on how to fix or debug this?
<xubuntu699> hi everyone!
<xubuntu271> Hi!
<Yoshimi-pink> how can i disable the notifications?
<Yoshimi-pink> my computer is freezing on log in
<Yoshimi-pink> i get tot he login screen and enter my password and it takes me to a xfce default background and just sits there
<Yoshimi-pink> I'm using 12.04 does this sound familiar to anyone?
<Yoshimi-pink> no?
<Yoshimi-pink> thought not
<martian> The volume control notification area applet seems to have gone missing on me and I don't see it available in the list of items to add to the panel. What can I do to restore it?
<laite> martian: I believe it is 'indicator plugin'
<holstein> i usually just add each one and learn what they do.. you can always fire up the live CD, or make a new user to "learn" what is what martian :)
<martian> thanks laite; good idea, holstein!
<holstein> martian: i dont have XFCE running right here in front of me to look, or i would...
<martian> it was indicator :)
<Corvin84> hello
<rbrt> hello Corvin84
<Corvin84> i have a (big) problem whit flash player and java script in to Xubuntu distro
<Corvin84> anyone can help me please?
<rbrt> what's the problem?
<Corvin84> the flash video or interactive applications don't work
<Corvin84> I tried to install it in all ways
<Corvin84> console, apt..
<Corvin84> same thing for java
<rbrt> in your browser?
<Corvin84> yeah
<Corvin84> firefox and chrome
<Corvin84> same
<rbrt> in firefox when you go to Tools->addons-> plugins  do you see shockwave flash in list
<Corvin84> yes
<rbrt> so what happens when you go to page with flash on it
<rbrt> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<rbrt> go there to test
<Corvin84> black window with missing plugin and one puzzle piece.. you know...
<rbrt> which version of Xubuntu you using?
<rbrt> do you have any flashblocker software etc isntalled
<rbrt> add-in
<Corvin84> 12.04
<Corvin84> nothing the installation is totally clean..
<rbrt> launch the ubuntu software center
<rbrt> type adobe flash plugin in the search box
<Corvin84> ok
<rbrt> does it say installed
<Corvin84> yes
<rbrt> Click installed button top
<rbrt> then go to Uncategorized
<rbrt> do you have Ubuntu restricted extras installed
<Corvin84> it's a question?
<rbrt> no I am asking you if its under the category Uncategorized
<Corvin84> ah ok.. one moment...
<rbrt> can you type in terminal?
<Corvin84> don't have xubuntu restricted extra
<Corvin84> yes i can type
<rbrt> you can try  doing a "apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-addons ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rbrt> see if that solves the problem
<G__81> i am using 12.04 and i use xubuntu. Any package that i install i get errors with respect to locale can some one help me on how to resolve this
<G__81> the errors are pasted @ http://fpaste.org/k1wB/
<G__81> it would be very helpful if someone helps me out on this
<Corvin84> rbrt: i can install xubuntu o ubuntu restricted addons... which you recommend?
<rbrt> Corvin84: you can do "apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<rbrt> the xubuntu version is based on ubuntu i belive
<G__81> hi rbrt can you help me out with those errors ?
<rbrt> not sure if ther is differnce
<rbrt> G__81: um nto sure if I can help gimme a sec
<Corvin84> ok tnx try.. although I think I have already tried this solution
<G__81> rbrt, am using 12.04 and i get these errors only in 12.04 :(
<rbrt> G__81: whats the locale you are trying to use
<G__81> its english only :(
<rbrt> you want english?
<G__81> yes
<rbrt> G__81: "sudo locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8"
<rbrt> G__81: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<G__81> would that solve all these errors ?
<rbrt> I don't know you could give it a try
<rbrt> have you tried that before?
<G__81> ok sure will give it a try right away
<G__81> no
<G__81> i gave the second command though but not sudo locale_gen
<rbrt> worth a shot I guess
<rbrt> ok
<rbrt> do that first
<rbrt> before the reconfigure
<Corvin84> rbrt: don't work...
<rbrt> strange
<rbrt> maybe try removing and reinstalling
<Corvin84> with another install I tried them all
<rbrt> hm
<Corvin84> unistall.. re-install with offical repository...
<rbrt> Corvin84: i don't know maybe google around
<Corvin84> i have seen... tnx a lot bro...
<rbrt> mayeb someone else will ahve a solution for you
<Corvin84> i hope so... bye bye
<rbrt> bye
<G__81> rbrt, when i install the package citrix receiver i get the same errors again and again :(
<G__81> rbrt, http://fpaste.org/0mdv/
<rbrt> G__81: mayeb try :setenv LANG "en_US"
<rbrt> G__81: setenv LANGUAGE "en_US.UTF-8"
<G__81> interesting to see i dont have setenv command @ all :)
<rbrt> yeah
<rbrt> see if that works
<G__81> it says setenv command not found
<rbrt> I'm jsut taking guesses I don't have time really to look at it right now lol
<rbrt> oh
<rbrt> use export
<rbrt> sorry bout that
<rbrt> G__81: so export LANG=en_US
<rbrt> G__81: so export LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8
<G__81> rbrt, when i do sudo apt-get install i get the following errors
<G__81> http://fpaste.org/H4o2/
<rbrt> did that fix your locale issues
<G__81> i am not sure about it :(
<rbrt> G__81: type "uname -m"
<rbrt> what's that return
<G__81> uname -m
<G__81> x86_64
<rbrt> ok go to /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<rbrt> is there a file called icaclient.postinst there
<G__81> yeah one sec
<G__81> yes
<G__81> its there
<rbrt> edit that file
<rbrt> find the line "echo $Arch|grep "i[0-9]86&quot; >/dev/null"
<rbrt> replce it with *echo $Arch|grep -E "i[0-9]86|x86_64" >/dev/null
<G__81> i see only this
<G__81> cho $Arch|grep "i[0-9]86" >/dev/null
<G__81> this is the one right ?
<rbrt> yes
<rbrt> change it to the line i pasted
<rbrt> then run a dpkg --configure icaclient
<G__81> ok did that
<G__81> ok
<G__81> still it says errors
<G__81> dpkg: error processing icaclient (--configure):
<G__81>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<G__81> Errors were encountered while processing:
<G__81>  icaclient
<rbrt> maybe install it from tarball
<rbrt> from citrix
<G__81> ok i ll give it a try
<G__81> how do we make sure that the locale issue is solved ?
<rbrt> are you still getting the error?
<G__81> i got that error when there were some updates shown by update manager but now since all updates are installed i am not able to check whether i get it or not
<rbrt> type locale
<rbrt> look for the Lang and Language cariables they shoudl ahve to results in them
<rbrt> variables
<G__81> this is what i get
<G__81> http://fpaste.org/ysEU/
<rbrt> you know you miht have to log in and log out
<rbrt> link is broken
<G__81> i still get the locale error
<G__81> :(
<G__81> installed vlc player to test whether the error does not come
<G__81> i still get the same error
<G__81> http://fpaste.org/reg5/
<rbrt> what does locale give you
<rbrt> when you type it
<G__81> i removed icaclient and things seem to work fine
<G__81> i dont see the locale errors
<rbrt> jsut for good measure what is thr output when u type "locale"
<rbrt> http://www.citrix.com/English/ss/downloads/details.asp?downloadId=2323812&productId=1689163
<rbrt> you can download the deb from there
<G__81> http://fpaste.org/7grG/
<G__81> rbrt, i downloaded the citrix receiver from their site
<rbrt> which one though
<rbrt> the 32 bit or 64
<G__81> 64
<rbrt> well the locale should be ok
<rbrt> did you install the motif  dependcy
<rbrt> I would just install it from the tar file
<G__81> ok i ll install it from the tar file
<G__81> i installed the motif dependency too
<G__81> rbrt, thanks a lot for your help and time
<rbrt> G__81: were u able to get it working?
<rbrt> I think the install script in the deb has issues?
<G__81> oh is it but it worked fine with 11.10
<rbrt> yeah
<rbrt> it will be fixed
<rbrt> maybe bring it to citrix attention
<knome> file a bug
<rbrt> knome: should you if its directly from citrix?
<knome> rbrt, if it is in the ubuntu package, you should file a bug against that
<knome> rbrt, if it's citrix's own bug, then it will be forwarded anyway
<rbrt> knome: oh ok, it is a deb supplied on citrix site
<knome> rbrt, right, in that case, file a bug for them
<rbrt> G__81: you heard the man, file a bug lol
<G__81> :)
<chanhannigan> trying to install xubuntu 12.04 32 bit on an HP pavilion dv9000, 1) panels and menus seems to be missing
<chanhannigan> and 2) install has taken ~2 hours so far from USB drive
<chanhannigan> did I brakes the interwebs?
<rbrt> yep
<rbrt> :)
<chanhannigan> fantastic
<chanhannigan> Mint does the same thing
<rbrt> both from usb ?
<rbrt> maybe its the usb drive?
<knome> usa_today, unless your connectivity issues stop, and unless you stop using awaynicks, i'm going to temporarily banforw you
<rbrt> they porb aren't even around
<knome> rbrt, probably not, but it's the third time i'm notifying - that's enough
<rbrt> agreed
<xwalk_> Can anyone enlighten me as to what is wrong with this cron file? http://ideone.com/JxrMk
<knome> that doesn't look like a cron file.
<xwalk_> It's one I made for a backup script I want to run.
<knome> right, there's some new syntax...
<knome> @midnight is not predefined value? try @daily
<knome> or just 0 0 * * *
<xwalk_> I didn't understand what man 5 crontab meant about asterisks being "first-last".
<xwalk_> That phrase didn't mean anything to me for some reason.
<knome> xwalk_, that means it means "any value for this column"
<knome> xwalk_, eg. for months, * is 1 and 2 and 3 and 4 and ... 12
<knome> xwalk_, (like a normal "wildcard")
<Liquidedge> Hi all
<knome> hello Liquidedge
<Liquidedge> I'm trying to do a fresh install but it seems that I can't get too far.  It looks like a video card problem.
<knome> did you try if the live cd/session works?
<Liquidedge> After I hit "Install Xubuntu" the screen just goes crazy.
<Liquidedge> Will try that now.
<Unit193> You could try a few alternate boot options, or use the alternate install CD.
<Liquidedge> Unit193:  Which alternate boot options do you recommend?  nomodeset?
<Liquidedge> knome:  Just tried the live session, made it reboot.
<xwalk_> knome: Oh, okay. That makes much more sense.
<knome> xwalk_, documentation is not always crystal-clear, just try to keep you head so, and try common sense, and you might get better results ;)
<milen8204> my google-chrome crashes all the time see error http://pastebin.com/NFyz5a62
<xwalk_> knome: Gotcha. Thanks =)
<knome> xwalk_, np
<Liquidedge> What boot options should I use to make it use less video resources?
<knome> Liquidedge, i'd google your laptop(?) model and linux and see what other people have done :)
<knome> Liquidedge, or if it's not a laptop, then google for you GPU model and linux and see the same ^ :)
<Liquidedge> Yeah, just tried nomodeset and it went crazy.
<Liquidedge> An another machine, it keeps making me choose my primary web browser.
<Liquidedge> Is there a way to make it permanent?
<martinphone> does any of you play warzone2100?
<martinphone> its odd: I didnt have problems with ubuntu 11.10 and the game, but xubuntu and the game results in 10 minutes of playable time, then freeze
<martinphone> only thing I can do then is reset the machine
<martinphone> this is a 2GB RAM laptop
<xwalk_> knome: One more thing about crontab. When I fill in the date fields, is that a tab character that I put between them and the command to be run?
<knome> xwalk_, tab or space should work both
<xwalk_> knome: Alright.
<ChristopherNg> knome: are you there?
<knome> ChristopherNg, i am.
<ChristopherNg> on sec
<Liquidedge> An another machine, it keeps making me choose my primary web browser.
<Liquidedge> Is there a way to make it permanent?
<drc> App Menu>Settings>Settings Manager>Preferred Applications>Web browser
<Liquidedge> drc, Thank you!
<drc> np
#xubuntu 2012-05-24
<strictland> hello everyone
<strictland> i have an issue booting up xubuntu, can any one offer assistance?
<strictland> its my first time joining these chat room so please forgive my noobness
<drc> strictland: Just ask your question and if someone has an answer, they'll say so.
<drc> i.r., don't ask to ask
<strictland> So my xubuntu system is setup to shutdown via cron at a specific time everyday, then it wakes on lan everyday as well at a specified time. my problem is, a few weeks ago, my system would wake onlan but stop at a black screen with text saying something about "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported ubuntu" .... I dont know what to do?
<strictland> Here are my boot info script results if that helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004011/
<haux> I installed xubuntu 12.04 on a system with this board: http://www.logicsupply.com/products/kino_690s1  It is hooked up a television as a "media" pc. I can't get fglrx to work, and otherwise am having serious resolution issues. None of the resolutions I select fit the screen very well. They are either oversized, or too small. Any ideas?
<rbrt> Anyone know how I view the changelogs of files that will be upgraded, when I do apt-get upgrade?
<rbrt> I see there is a changelog option in the apt-get man, but I'm not sure how to go about useing it to display the files that come back from apt-get upgrade
<rbrt> apt-listchanges the only way to do this?
<chelz> aptitude changelog package-name
<Liquidedge> Hey all.  Having a rough time with a new install.
<rbrt> chelz: yeah but when I do apt-get upgrade and it spits me back a list of programs, there isn't a more automated way?
<chelz> rbrt: you can use fancy aptitude searching for packages that will be upgraded
<Liquidedge> After I hit "Install Xubuntu" it works for a bit then the graphics on my screen go crazy.
<rbrt> Liquidedge: try passing options at boot for differnt video options
<rbrt> or try alternate install
<Liquidedge> I tried alternate install with nomodeset
<Liquidedge> What other options do you suggest?
<rbrt> chelz: can you elaborate on that? I think I'm jsut confusing myself now lol
<rbrt> Liquidedge: what kind of video card do u have
<chelz> rbrt: the aptitude manpage says about searching stuff "see the section “Search Patterns” in the aptitude reference manual"
<Liquidedge> Not sure.  It's a Toshiba Satellite laptop.
<Liquidedge> Older.
<Liquidedge> Model number is scratched off.
<Liquidedge> Can't even get to lspci to get info
<rbrt> Liquidedge: oh its alptop
<Liquidedge> I had Linux Mint on it.  Just doesn't seem to like the Xubuntu install.
<chelz> rbrt:  for example to search installed packages for packagename, you can do:    aptitude search '~i'packagename
<rbrt> chelz: how does that give me the changelog though?
<chelz> rbrt: you find what gives you results of packages to be upgraded, then use it with "aptitude changelog"
<chelz> aptitude changelog '~i'packagename
<chelz> but not ~i
<rbrt> chelz: oh ok I have to read up on aptitude then
<chelz> this is one way to do it. i'm used to aptitude more than apt-get so there might be some way with apt-get that i don't know about
<rbrt> chelz: I saw thi s apt-listchanges package too but I didn't want to go down the rabbit hole before seeing if there was a trick i was missign with apt-get
<rbrt> chelz: gotcha, thanks for the tip
<chelz> rbrt: well that apt-listchanges might be some 3rd party tool, which is okay, like i like apt-file, but i prefer to use existing features of tools when i can
<rbrt> chelz: yeah I feel exactly same
<Liquidedge> So, it's a laptop so I'm screwed.
<Liquidedge> ?
<rbrt> Liquidedge: lol no sorry
<rbrt> let's see
<chelz> Liquidedge: there's gotta be some magic combination of boot options
<rbrt> put it this way what have you tried so far
<rbrt> Liquidedge: it might take couple tries to figure it out
<Liquidedge> Is there a way to get past the graphical install environment but still have it be automated?
<chelz> Liquidedge: if you take off "splash" and "quiet" and "--" you might get some info about where it's erroring
<chelz> Liquidedge: you can do a preseed file but that's fairly advanced
<rbrt> did you try the nomodeset Liquidedge ?
<chelz> mash f6 is one thing, and try the "try xubuntu" rather than just doing install. but yeah if you're having graphical errors then using the alternate CD does increase your chances of a good install
<rbrt> can you boot into windows maybe and get some info about the vid? so you have some idea what your dealing with
<chelz> well if mint boots, can just boot a mint livecd
<rbrt> I was just thinking same thing
<Liquidedge> Sorry guys.  Connection got weird.
<Liquidedge> Okay, I'll try it with mint.
<chelz> Liquidedge: well i mean take off splash and quiet from boot options to get an error msg
<rbrt> fb=false you coudl try too
<rbrt> Liquidedge: add that to boot prompt
<Liquidedge> gotcha
<Liquidedge> Windows is installing just fine.
<Liquidedge> This makes me sad.
<chelz> that's not mint ;/
<Marzata> that is Wisonds?
<Liquidedge> Mint kept rebooting, too.
<Liquidedge> Must be something with the video card.
<chelz> Liquidedge: heyy you said mint worked
<Liquidedge> Of course, Comcast has chosen this moment to be wonky so finding answers is extra hard.
<Liquidedge> It did, but I stopped that install to try other Xubuntu stuff.
<Liquidedge> Then it didn't work.
<Liquidedge> so
<Liquidedge> yay
<chelz> dying vidjeo card maybe
<Liquidedge> Probably.  I wonder if that's even replaceable on a laptop or if it's on the mobo?
<chelz> a few laptops have gpus that aren't soldered but those are rare. the socket is called mxm
<chelz> Liquidedge: still, you should try to boot xubuntu, mash f6, then on the boot option line take off quiet and splash
<chelz> so you can get an error message
<chelz> and find out what's actually wrong
<Liquidedge> Yeah, but as it's going, the text gets all weird looking.
<Liquidedge> I can get to the "Install Xubuntu" prompt and then hit F6 and change any of the variables.
<lycrat> Hi, I recently installed xubuntu besides my ubuntu (12.04). What I can't figure out: how do I change to a second user (go back to login screen)?
<Unit193> Top right there is a username, click that.
<lycrat> I found that, but there I have to log out.
<lycrat> I want to login another user...
<lycrat> And then switch between them: Ctrl-Alt-F7 and Ctrl-Alt-F8.
<Unit193> I have it, I'll blame my version and say it'll be in the next version of Xubuntu.
<Unit193> Oh, that's a bit different.
<chelz> lycrat: go to ctrl-alt-f6 say and do "startxfce4"
<lycrat> I had to login and got a fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0.
<chelz> startx -- :1
<chelz> lycrat: try that
<lycrat> It's easier: I had to lock my screen and then I can login another user. Now I have two displays running...
<chelz> oh yeah that's fast user switching
<lycrat> Thanks guys!
<qwentin355> Hello, I've been sent here from #UbuntuStudio because they couldn't figure out what what wrong with my desktop. I am using Xfce4 and have been having trouble for quite some time. Here is my tale. Many months ago I installed a distro called UbuntuStudio, I was unfamiliar with Xfce but over time I became familiar to it, but one fateful night the firey fox died, resulting in unforseen metamorphosis, the background became light blue
<chelz> qwentin355: you got cut off at "became light blu"
<qwentin355> thank you chelz, the defualt icons were  never seen again, and the desktop icons I had made were gone, any new icons I made were now able to be resized, a feature that I profusley enjoyed for many nights, I started a new life with a linux that was the same but had changed so much in an very short time, and in time I grew fond of it, but last night the musical giant Ardour died which resulted again in change, back to the way thin
<chelz> qwentin355: cut off again at "back to the way thi"
<chelz> a fix might be panels
<chelz> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<qwentin355> ngs were but not the same at all, this distro was different from the distro I knew before, it was broken, the windows no longer fit within there confines and... you know what I'm done with that time for the issues, my windows open outside of the monitor and just far enough out that I cannot manipulate them, I also cannot create new workspaces, when I open firefox  or any program I cannot interact with the drop down widgets, when
<chelz> qwentin355: you might want to pastebin what you want to say since you keep getting cut off
<qwentin355> so I cannot access preferences for them, also right click drop down closes when my cursor is over it so I cannot copy paste I have run rm -r .config/xfce4 which did its job but did not fix all the problems, I can now maybe see the windows that I have open on my panel, I cannot be sure because the open window cover the left 2/3 of my screen, also
<qwentin355> the minimize all open windows is completly inefectual. now we have tried restoring it to its original state to no avail, we have tried different monitors one a 46in and the other 22in both 1080 and that is the resolution being put out
<qwentin355> my panels are still where they are supposed to be
<chelz> hm
<chelz> qwentin355: you could backup and try a fresh install
<chelz> i'm not entirely sure what you're saying the issue you're experience is. is your display resolution changing on its own?
<qwentin355> the display resolution is fitting but windows simply open outside of the display, beyond the reach of my cursor, I am also unable to make more workspaces, I have added 7 but I still only have one, also all open windows do not show on the top panel where you would expect them to
<chelz> qwentin355: hm might be easier to reinstall than figure out how to fix that stuff
<chelz> if removing .config/xfce4 doesn't fix it, i'm not sure
<qwentin355> yeh that was there conclusion but they sent me here just to make sure, I have no issue with reinstall just kinda wanted it to be a last ditch effort
<chelz> qwentin355: anything in particular you were doing around the time this happened?
<baizon> qwentin355: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6102
<baizon> try that
<qwentin355> baizon are you a wizard?
<baizon> qwentin355: ?
<qwentin355> that looks exactly like what my issue might be
<baizon> so i hope the sollution will help :)
<qwentin355> Im certainly going to try when my upgrade finished downloading.
<qwentin355> now I feel lame, and I really hope you do not role your eyes but I dont know how to run it in XTerm
<qwentin355> can you help this noob out one more time?
<baizon> you mean that command?
<baizon> qwentin355:  just open xterm, then type: "rm -r ~/.cache/sessions"
<baizon> or instead of ~ you can type: "/home/<youusername>/.cache/sessions"
<qwentin355> no such file or directory
<baizon> then type "ls"
<baizon> or better "ls -a"
<baizon> and check for the .cache directory
<qwentin355> not found
<qwentin355> would something like cd .config work
<baizon> what dirs do you got?
<baizon> there must be a .cache dir
<qwentin355> ~/.config$ rm -r ~/.cache showed no syntax but I am not sure if it did anything
<qwentin355> ttyyy
<qwentin355> should I descend into write protected directory /home/quentin/.mediatomb?
<qwentin355> yy
<qwentin355> oh dear god what have I done
<qwentin355> gone, every thing gone
<qwentin355> hahahahahaha
<qwentin355> every filesystem is empty
<qwentin355> but atleast the problem is fixed, silver lining
<baizon> xD
<baizon> i hope this isnt your productivity pc :)
<qwentin355> so anyone know of a good file recovery program for linux?
<Unit193> !testdisk
<Unit193> ubottu: quiet.
<Unit193> qwentin355: Use testdisk, it's CLI, but works great.
<qwentin355> well here is what happened, I came here for help to fix a problem and we accidentially removed almost everything from my harddrive, I still have every thing I got from software center but everything else is gone, will testdisk get these back?
<Unit193> Don't restore it to the same disk, or boot from it and your chances are higher.
<qwentin355> looks like I have a lot to learn before I can run a recovery
<Unit193> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step Generally this site should help.
<qwentin355> I hope this works, I am not sure If I have anything of value, thank you all, I hope this works but It can wait until the morning
<Unit193> Heck yeah, it's 04:23 here. :P
<xubuntu179> hello there, could anyonw please tell me how i could place a close button into the top panel so i can run all windows with miximus and than close them from the panel
<ochosi> xubuntu179: afaik you can't with xfce-panel
<Jonne_> that dual-screen bug in window buttons is still not fixed in 4.10, apparently
<cathper> Will I be presented with an option to use an encrypted homedir when installing?
<cathper> 12.04
<xubuntu179> yeah i found that xfpanel isnt used anymore and indicator applet doesnt work
<xubuntu179> but shound there be a possibility to add a button like bodhi close button or the close button which was in the mid edition
<ochosi> xubuntu179: what do you mean xfce-panel isn't used anymore? (same goes for the indicator-plugin btw, both are used by default in xubuntu)
<ochosi> cathper: i think so, but i'm not 100% positive
<xubuntu179> no i mean the xfpanel plugin to run stuff like gnome-window-picker
<ochosi> oh right, yeah, xfapplet is deprecated, that's true
<xubuntu179> so does anybody know a way to add a close button to the panel. not the whole stuff like the globalmenu. just a close button like in the ubuntu mid edition
<cathper> ochosi: You were right.
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> is there a way to check if the cpu freq is scaling / changing?
<baizon> dmidecode | grep “Current Speed” | head -n 1
<baizon> is this right?
<baizon> cause then my cpu isnt changing the clock speed anymore :(
<baizon> damn it
<Kingsy> guys, how do you share folders to a windows network on xubuntu ?
<Kingsy> there is no option to do it int he file explorer
<gordonjcp> Kingsy: samba
<schoppenhauer> hellow. how is it possible to change a toolbar from being on the bottom to being on the top and vice versa (I would like to "swap" the toolbars, and I cannot find an option in the toolbar menu)
<Kingsy> gordonjcp: yeah got it.. there is no tool for it, you just have to mount the drive manually in xmb.conf
<Kingsy> somb*
<Kingsy> ffs you get the idea
<gordonjcp> Kingsy: do you mean access files on the Xubuntu machine from Windows machines?
<Kingsy> gordonjcp: yeah, its ok I got it working just fine, I was just wondering if there was a GUI tool was all, and there isnt one
<gordonjcp> Kingsy: tbh server-y things tend not to have GUIs
<Kingsy> yeah.. the smb.conf file was pretty self explanitory.. it even had examples there I could use :) and bang.. restart samaba.. it works
<schoppenhauer> ok got it, it is a bit complicated, one has to unlock it first and then lock it again
<SandJ> In Xubuntu 11.10, how do I edit the menu options?  I want to add one.
<Kingsy> SandJ: applications -> settings -> main menu
<SandJ> Kingsy, there is no "main menu" under "settings"
<SandJ> Actually, I remember now - there is no menu editor in Xubuntu.  It is something to do with editing .desktop files.
<ochosi> SandJ: at least in 12.04 you can edit the menu with alacarte
<ochosi> might be that it's also possible in 11.10
<ochosi> i just forgot, because i never do that
<bluesabre> I was actually having trouble with alacarte.  I cannot get rid of my Wine menu
<ochosi> bluesabre: wine's menus are in a separate folder in /home
<ochosi> usually in .local/share/applications/
<bluesabre> that's what I thought too
<bluesabre> I deleted those, menu persists
<ochosi> don't ask me why though
<ochosi> it's kinda messy
<ochosi> that's odd
<ochosi> that usually works
<bluesabre> I agree
<bluesabre> I'll probably log that when I get home
<ochosi> mhm
<ochosi> btw, i have no problems with hiding the wine-menu with alacarte
<ochosi> i just unticked the "show" column for the wine menu and it's gone from the menu
<ochosi> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05242012-030516pm.php
<bluesabre> Really weird
<bluesabre> Time to recreate my profile!
<ochosi> :)
<ochosi> yeah, sometimes a good idea
<ochosi> lots of old cruft if you always keep everything in /home
<ochosi> (which i usually still do)
<bluesabre> yeah, but I usually reinstall about once a month, so dunno
<Kingsy> ochosi: just out of curiousity.. don't you have a windows buttons item on any of your panels?
<Kingsy> you use the top panel for everything?
<ochosi> Kingsy: you mean the window-button plugin that shows open windows?
<Kingsy> well no, its just a panel item
<Kingsy> that shows you your open windows..
<ochosi> Kingsy: yes, that's what i meant (and said), but to answer your question: yes, i do use that
<ochosi> otherwise my top-panel would be rather empty
<ochosi> (and i only have 1 panel btw)
<drc> like all right thinking people.
<tinkerttoy> Hello, everyone! ^^
<tinkerttoy> I need a little help with Xubuntu on my laptop. Mine is one of those that has keys for volume control, right?
<tinkerttoy> Well, my issue is that, while it changes the volume, it changes the volume of the wrong stream. Instead of my speaker, it changes the volume on my HDMI out. I don't have much PulseAudio knowledge so if anyone could help that would be great!
<tinkerttoy> My laptop model is a HP Pavilion g6-1d18dx Notebook PC.
<tinkerttoy> And, uh, that's just about it I guess! :3
<tinkerttoy> Again, if anyone could help that'd be great.
<tinkerttoy> Hello Pen! What do you know about PulseAudio on laptops?
<bluesabre> tinkerttoy: Have you looked at Sound Settings in the Sound Menu?
<bluesabre> What you might be looking for would be under Output Devices.
<bluesabre> Is there more than one device listed?
<tinkerttoy> [09:42] <tinkerttoy> Well, my issue is that, while it changes the volume, it changes the volume of the wrong stream. Instead of my speaker, it changes the volume on my HDMI out. I don't have much PulseAudio knowledge so if anyone could help that would be great!
<tinkerttoy> "It" being the volume keys on my laptop.
<bluesabre> You may just need to click the "Set as fallback" icon in the upper right of the Laptop Speaker output
<tinkerttoy> Already tried that, Blue, didn't work.
<Sysi> uff, why can't I find the blog who had fix for that..'
<tinkerttoy> Remember, the actual audio plays through the proper stream, it's just the keys that go to the wrong stream.
<Sysi> you need to change default device/channel in settings editor (not manager)
<tinkerttoy> Okay, I've found the proper settings, I think I can figure out how to change this.
<g0to> hi
<g0to> I've read Thunar is already able to mount remote fie systems
<tinkerttoy> Actually, I can't! >< How should I figure out the setting corresponding to the stream I need?
<g0to> but using Go->Open location and adding a ssh:// correct address doesn't work for me :S
<tinkerttoy> g0to, I'm pretty sure that it doesn't work because ssh isn't a filesystem. Have you tried substituting it with ftp:// ?
<Sysi> try sftp instead of ssh, make sure you have gvfs-backends installed
<bluesabre> Or go to System > Gigolo and let the gui do it for you :)
<g0to> tinkerttoy, so it isn't ftp. Both are protocols to reach a remote system.
<g0to> tinkerttoy, I've tried sftp since I have no ftp server running in the target machine
<tinkerttoy> Well, I'm pretty sure you'd have to SSH into the server and transfer it back to you from within the console. I'm no expert on networking, though. :P
<g0to> Sysi, gvfs-backends is not installed. I believed that it was only needed for Samba (2nd bullet on 2nd point -> http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/)
<ochosi> g0to: sftp should work
<Sysi> g0to: oh
<g0to> bluesabre, ochosi :neither sftp or gigolo do the job but I can access the remote system using CLI ssh
<ochosi> g0to: any special parameters you're using or plain "ssh $user@$ip"?
<ochosi> you can also try sshfs btw
<ochosi> first you'd probably have to install sshfs, then "sshfs user@server:/folder mountpoint"
<g0to> ochosi, the regular call but, when I use the Open Location feature, I use sftp://user@machine
<ochosi> g0to: that works for me
<g0to> ochosi, I'm going to try installing gvfs-backends
<ochosi> g0to: hihi, yeah, without that it can't work :)
<g0to> time to restart X, see you in a moment
<g0to> ochosi, Sysi: it worked. After installing gvfs-backend I can ssh remote machines from Thunar
<g0to> \o/
<g0to> thanks, guys ;)
<ochosi> np
<baizon> guys a question... im using jupiter (http://www.jupiterapplet.org/), when i uninstall it the Asus Super Hybrid Engine (SHE) doesnt get the default settings. It stays on the last configuration
<baizon> any ideas how to set the default settings?
<neronin> I just installed the 64bit version of Xubuntu (uname -a: x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux) But it only think i have 3Gb of ram (Mem:   3083408k total) although i have 4Gb. Any idea why this could be?
<baizon> neronin: integrated graphics card?
<neronin> baizon, good question, it is a laptop. But i thought the card had its own memory.. I'll double check that
<baizon> neronin: mine is integrated and uses 500MB memory :) so i got 3,5GB :)
<neronin> Yes it seems i remembered correctly: Graphics Memory Type: ATI - Dedicated 1024Mb
<neronin> I assume dedicated means its not taking those 1024 from my RAM, right?
<baizon> so you got your answer :)
<baizon> 4GB - 1 GB = 3GB :)
<neronin> baizon, yes, but what about "Dedicated"?
<neronin> Shouldn't it be "shared" if it used the RAM?
<baizon> neronin: yes its shared but i allocates the amount of memory
<baizon> when im not wrong you can change it in your BIOS
<baizon> ...so its static
<neronin> baizon, really, thats really shady marketing. I really thought "Dedicated" meant it had it's own memory
<Kingsy> speaking of RAM, is it possible to force ubuntu to make more use of the ram? I have 24GB of ram and I swear its never been above 3% :P
<Kingsy> it would be nice to see it load alot more stuff into ram.. just cos it can.. and obviously see the benefit with the speed..
<neronin> Kingsy, at least with other Linux distros you can load the whole OS into the RAM memory. Not sure how to do it in ubuntu though
<baizon> Kingsy: http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-using-ramdisk-for-better-performance-and-fast-response
<baizon> and put apps cache etc in there and it will run faster :)
<Kingsy> well, I kinda already have a full installation.. will all of this mean a re=installation?
<baizon> for example you can put there your browser cache so the webbrowser will run much faster
<baizon> Kingsy: no
<Kingsy> umm
<baizon> Kingsy: search for "ramdisk"
<baizon> Kingsy: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/Ramdisk/ramdisk.html
<Kingsy> thanks
<baizon> np
<baizon> neronin: try to boot into your bios and change the amout of vram :)
<neronin> baizon, I still think dedicated means the card has its own memory
<neronin> "Dedicated and shared memory are exactly what they sound like: dedicated memory is memory, usually embedded on the graphics card itself, that is used only by the graphics card. Shared memory means that the graphics card uses system memory (RAM)"
<Kingsy> bbl
<neronin> baizon, I'll reboot and check the bios
<baizon> neronin: ok so check it
<baizon> damn
<neronin> baizon, Ok problem solved. I only had 3Gb of RAM :)
<baizon> :D
<neronin> I was sure i had 4.. :)
<baizon> and your right
<baizon> dedicated means own
<neronin> well...Then at least we learned that dedicated at least means its on the graphics card
<baizon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphic_adapter#GPU_forms
<havane31> hi everybody
<havane31> i need some help, xubuntu boot is too slow
<formas> hello guys
<formas> I have a doubt about xubuntu, somone could help me
<Spike29> formas: sure
<formas> OK. I have three users or sesions example alumno, admin and another if I want to boot alumno
<formas> How can do this?
<knome> formas, please don't enable the root account
<knome> formas, rather, use the sudoers -file to give sudo access to any users who need root access
<formas> In ubuntu ther is Login screen to configure
<knome> formas, applications -> system -> users and groups
<formas> OK I going to try it
<doc|home> hey, have upgraded to 12.04 and now dialog text and the like have a practically invisible colour for the theme I'm using (Albatros). Anyone know how to fix this?
<knome> doc|home, see #9 at http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<doc|home> knome: great, thanks, seems like a bug that should never have happened in the first place
<knome> doc|home, yeah - but gtk3 happened :)
<doc|home> I prefer the look of albatross :/
<doc|home> oh well
<knome> we're working on porting it to gtk3, but that will take some time
<doc|home> ok, thanks
<knome> np
<xubuntu756> sALVE!!!!!!!111
<rbrt> good afternoon
<xubuntu037> Hi
<xubuntu037> Which version of XFCE comes with Xubuntu 12.04?
<bluesabre> 4.8
<Guest31378> hi
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guest31378> excuse me
<Guest31378> i need some help
<Guest31378> can you readme¿
<Unit193> Yes.
<Guest31378> well
<Guest31378> i downloaded a 32bit alternate version of xubuntu...
<Guest31378> i thank that it was live
<xubuntu037> thank you
<Guest31378> but when i start xubuntu on pendrive
<Guest31378> it try to install complete
<Guest31378> and i need only livecd version
<Guest31378> do you understand me?
<drc> You dowkoaded the alternate version of Xubuntu, installed it on a pendrive, booted it and it did not boot to a live version and you really need a live version?
<drc> downloaded
<Guest31378> yes
<Guest31378> from here: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<drc> I don't think the alternate version has a "live version", that's why it takes so little ram to install
<Guest31378> is there any version live?
<drc> At the URL you posted, choose "desktop"
<Guest31378> really?
<drc> yes
<Guest31378> well i'm going to try it
<Guest31378> thank you so much
<drc> no problem...enjoy xubuntu
<Guest31378> and...
<Guest31378> with xubuntu, can i view, save and load file en XFS format hard disk?
<drc> I have never done it, but http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=xubuntu says yes.
<Guest31378> ok, thanks
<Zhyl> hi quick question
<Zhyl> just installed xubuntu 11.10 on a dell inspiron 1525 and now the mouse isn't working and wired ethernet connections aren't connecting to the net
<Zhyl> not really sure what to do
#xubuntu 2012-05-25
<xwalk> Could anyone tell me what is wrong with this crontab I made? My cron daemon is running and I have still yet to see the command that I specify in the file execute. http://ideone.com/4m6NJ
<Guest45739> hi
<Guest45739> can you help me¿?
<Guest45739> can you read me?
<holstein> !ask | Guest45739
<ubottu> Guest45739: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest45739> well
<Guest45739> i try to explore a XFS file format HD
<Guest45739> with xubuntu livecd
<Guest45739> i get an error: Error mounting: mount: Structure needs cleaning
<holstein> Guest45739: i would test the drive
<holstein> Guest45739: i would try another live CD.. live a system rescue one
<Guest45739> you?
<holstein> Guest45739: thats what my suggestion to you would be, thats what i would do if i saw that message
<holstein> i assume you are mounting it from a live CD as a rescue attempt? the drive could be bad
<Guest45739> is a usb drive
<holstein> Guest45739: but, yes... "i" refers to me, as to what i would do assuming i were looking at that message
<holstein> Guest45739: if you have windows on that machine, and you are booting linux to try and rescue a USB stick, look into something running photorec
<holstein> its part of testdisk http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<holstein> its in the repos for ubuntu... i use it with a live CD from http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Guest45739> i tried torepair with testdisk
<Guest45739> but failed
<holstein> Guest45739: photorec from the testdisk suite will get the data from the stick.. assuming it can be recovered
<holstein> Guest45739: otherwise, linux is not magic... i wouldnt expect to pop in a live CD and just boot that USB stick if its failing
<holstein> i would run photorec on it and let it run as long as you can...
<Guest45739> what photorec can do?
<holstein> Guest45739: for me, i use photorec on *any* hard drive that wont mount and has data that i would like to recover
<Guest45739> well
<holstein> Guest45739: photorec can do anything from recover the data to nothing at all
<holstein> i let it work on an SD card i had overnite and it recovered everything
<Guest45739> i use the hd to record from samsung smart tv
<Guest45739> this tv use xfs file system
<holstein> Guest45739: doesnt matter what you use it for.. if its trashed, photorec is your best bet, other than taking it to a professional
<holstein> they will likely use photorec though
<holstein> Guest45739: doesnt matter what file system either... it'll either get the data, or not
<Guest45739> when i play a record the disk fail
<Guest45739> and the tv can not recognize it
<holstein> Guest45739: correct
<holstein> Guest45739: that is what i would expect to see from a failing disk
<holstein> Guest45739: is that what you are suspecting?
<Guest45739> what?
<holstein> Guest45739: seems like the disk is dea, and its a proprietary format that may not allow you to do much with it as far as recovery
<holstein> Guest45739: im asking you if you suspect the drive is failing?
<Guest45739> no
<holstein> Guest45739: OK
<Guest45739> i don't
<holstein> Guest45739: then just pop it in the computer and mount it
<Guest45739> in windows with a program i can view the files
<holstein> cool
<Guest45739> and directorys
<holstein> grab them
<holstein> gota go! good luck
<holstein> Guest45739: i think it would do you well to accept that the drive could be failing.. or that it needs to be formated at least
<holstein> just my opinion.. i usually just test and confirm that the drive is good :)
<holstein> later!
<Guest45739> i don't want to format it
<Guest45739> and i can't play the drm files
<chelz> dd the partition and run fsck?
<Guest45739> only i need is to repair the file system and try that the tv recognize the hd
<chelz> a tv uses xfs?
<Guest45739> yes
<Guest45739> i don't undertand your first question
<chelz> oh
<chelz> Guest45739: how do you know it uses xfs?
<chelz> Guest45739: do you want the drive to work or to get data off of it?
<Guest45739> to work
<Guest45739> with the data
<Guest45739> i don't want to format it
<Guest45739> do you know xfstest command for linux console?
<holstein> move the data off with DD... reformat... put it back
<Guest45739> dd?
<chelz> Guest45739: open a terminal and type "man dd"
<Guest45739> Error mounting: mount: Structure needs cleaning
<Guest45739> i prefer no use the terminal
<Guest45739> because i don'y know what i'm doing
<xubuntu939> hi there
<xubuntu939> need help please?
<xubuntu939> regarding partitioning?
<xubuntu939> anyone?
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu939> how to do partitioning?
<Guest45739> with gparted?
<Unit193> Generally gparted is the best tool, but that still doesn't say what you need to do, so harder to answer. :P
<xubuntu939> well im doing a dual boot for Windows 7 and Xubuntu
<xubuntu939> i already installed WIndows and left a 100GB disk space for the installation of xubuntu
<xubuntu939> hello?
<Unit193> The installer should generally give you an option.
<Guest45739> Unit193,  did you read me before?
<xubuntu939> i can see here /dev/sda1 ntfs
<Unit193> Trying to mount? ntfs-3g for NTFS.
<xubuntu939> no no
<xubuntu939> i have a free space here
<xubuntu939> 100gb
<xubuntu939> but i dont know how to partition say like / or swap or /home etc
<Unit193> It should do it for you just fine.
<xubuntu939> how can i use gparted if i havent installed xubuntu yet?
<Unit193> < Unit193> The installer should generally give you an option.     The installer should let you "use largest unused space"
<xubuntu939> so if i let the installer do it for me.. it wont touch any ntfs drives?
<xubuntu939> ?
<Unit193> Unless you check the wrong one, otherwise it'll be fine.  It's always recommended you to backup the NTFS one.
<mekazu> is it possible to get unity running on xubuntu? I find xubuntu doesn't have any great ways of swapping between windows when there are lots
<mekazu> it's a bit too windows xp and not enough osx entourage
<mekazu> I'm not sure if unity is the solution, but it would be worth trying I guess
<chelz> mekazu: a lot of what powers unity is compiz, you might be fine just with a tweaked compiz
<chelz> personally i prefer the 'windows xp' style stuff and all this stuff adding docks and weird exposé stuff is laggy
<SandJ> mekazu - if you want unity, why run Xubuntu?  For me the point of moving from Ubuntu to Xubuntu was to escape from unity.
<nbjensen> Hi all. Is there any way I can change thunars standard open behavior for shell scripts without a file extension such as configure?
<AndreeeCZ> hi, I am running 12.04 on aspire one, and when i run on battery, wifi doesn't work. What could be the problem? Thx
<recon69_lap> hi, cant seem to get any sound from web radio stations?
<recon69_lap> never mind. f'n earphugs where is, turn off main sound :(
<Os_Maleus> AndreeeCZ: guess, You have to check the driver to the adapter that is built into the machine.
<Os_Maleus> lspci should give You some hint for that.
<Os_Maleus> what does 'ifconfig' tell to You?
<Os_Maleus> do You find there something like "eth0"?
<Os_Maleus> or "eth1"?
<xubuntu898> hi there
<drc> hello
<xubuntu233> algum brasileiro aki?
<xubuntu233> hello
<drc> hello
<xubuntu233> do you speak portuguese?
<drc> no
<drc> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<drc> !pt
<xubuntu233> ok ok tnks
<drc> no problem
 * drc was wondering why there was a ! br but no ! pt, even though ! br makes reference to #ubuntu-pt?
 * GridCube thinks that maybe portuguese people goes to pt before, and brazillian people things there should be a br, instead of pt (being that there are 10.000.000 portuguese and 300.000.000 brazilians...)
<drc> wow...Brazilians reproduce fast...last time i looked, there were ~190 million :)
<GridCube> ups :P 194
<GridCube> still thats 2000% more
<drc> true
<Artemis3> and there are more spanish speakers in latin american countries than the whole of spain, so where is our ubuntu-latam? ;)
<bazhang> Artemis3, check the loco guide for possible channels, groups
<bazhang> !loco | Artemis3
<ubottu> Artemis3: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<ball> In Xubuntu, is there a command I can type to identify the model number of each hard disk?
<holstein> i would try the disk utility... though it might depend on the hardware
<ball> holstein: let me see if I can find that
<drc> Is disk utility included by default?
<drc> I seem to remember having to add it....
<Sysi> smartctl tells it, not installed by default
<GridCube> sudo lshw
<Hello_mr_man> Hello! Im having problems installing Xubuntu on an "Acer aspire One" (from USB) Screen freezes and flickers on Xubuntu loading bar, in both install and run-from-usb. Any help would be apprechiated
<GridCube> Hello_mr_man, check your ISO integrity, against its md5, if its ok, i recommend you to use the alternate ISO
<Hello_mr_man> how do i do that? (Im new to linux)
 * ball tries smartctl
<ball> GridCube: That gave useful info too, thanks for that.
<GridCube> ball, use sudo lshw
<GridCube> :)
<Sysi> GridCube: but that gives *tons* of unuseful info about rest of hardware:P
<GridCube> !md5 | Hello_mr_man
<ubottu> Hello_mr_man: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GridCube> Sysi, :P welp yeah
<Sysi> if you downloaded via torrent, that's not really needed
<Hello_mr_man> btw: i downloaded via torrent, and made USB with Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.9.8,
<GridCube> if you torrented then you have the correct file
<GridCube> mmm Hello_mr_man you can try using unetbootin
<GridCube> it never failed me
<Sysi> format the stick first (fat32)
<Hello_mr_man> y i formated the stick using windows xp built-in
<GridCube> Sysi, sudo lshw -class storage
<Hello_mr_man> is unetbootin an alternative to Universal-USB-Installer?
<GridCube> Hello_mr_man, never used that one, i always make my boot usb with unetbootin
<ball> GridCube: That got it.  Thanks
<Sysi> Hello_mr_man: I'd say other way round
<ball> Interesting to see how much more information you get when you run that sudo root
<Hello_mr_man> Thx guys! Ill try that, and get back to you
<Hello_mr_man> btw: What differs between atandard and alternate xubuntu version?
<Sysi> alternate is text-based installation (not really harder but different)
<Hello_mr_man> ok ty
<ball> Doesn't alternate also include ltsp?
<Sysi> yeah
<ball> I need to try that at some point.
<Hello_mr_man> do i have to do something with the "space used to preserve files across reboots"option during ISO-shizzle?
<Hello_mr_man> (in UNetbootin)
<gordonjcp> Hello_mr_man: no
<gordonjcp> not if you don't want to
<Hello_mr_man> ok ty
<gordonjcp> also, recent .iso images can just be dd'ed to a USB stick
<gordonjcp> you don't need to muck about with unetbootin and put up with its crappy broken bootloader
<Hello_mr_man> and is it okay to format USB using winXP?
<Sysi> should be
<Sysi> gordonjcp: I prefer that too, but for newcomer it's not really nice if you don't have linux yet and you need to fiddle with stick afterwards anyway
<Hello_mr_man> on something else: Im installing this on a friends computer, and he has no clue about anything PC-related. Will he survive with xubuntu?
<drc> gordonjcp: On the other hand, I like to take my boot-USB's and make a partition for the ISO, and another that contains all the config files and such I need for a new install.
<drc> Everything but Big Data on one stick.
<cypher-neo> Hello_mr_man, If he has no clue, he won't know the difference. ;)
<Sysi> not (much) worse than with any other OS
<drc> unless he suddenly wants to play skyrim :(
<Sysi> or watch silverlight videos
<Hello_mr_man> hahaha
<Hello_mr_man> Is the ubuntu distr supporting flash?
<Sysi> adobe flash is available
<Hello_mr_man> good
<Hello_mr_man> dammit, i got the same flickering during installation load with unetbootin
<Hello_mr_man> does it use vga in installation?
<Hello_mr_man> i think the internal gpu may be damaged
<GridCube> use the alternate iso
<Hello_mr_man> ok
<Hello_mr_man> does it have same functionality after installation?
<Sysi> yup
<Hello_mr_man> should i make the xubuntu Alternate USB using UNetbootin? (im noob)
<GridCube> yes
<Hello_mr_man> ok
<Hello_mr_man> Is it possible to run antivirus from linuxbootable usb, that detects windows viruses on hd?
<Unit193> That's the idea behind trinityTRK.
<Hello_mr_man> ill check it out
<Hello_mr_man> ty, that one seemed great
<Hello_mr_man> can i use unetbooting to make bootable trinityTRK usb?
<Hello_mr_man> np, there was a noobfriendly exefile there :P
<Hello_mr_man> Question (While im waiting for installation): What can xubuntu not do, that ubuntu can?
<holstein> Hello_mr_man: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> main ubuntu doesnt come with XFCE.. thats what xubuntu has...
<Hello_mr_man> so the interface is the only difference?
<Unit193> Interface, defauolt programs and settings, nothing else really.
<holstein> Hello_mr_man: the default configuration... correct.. not just the interface..
<Hello_mr_man> ok ty guys!
<Hello_mr_man> do you have some noobfriendly programs to recommend?
<holstein> nope... some advice
<Hello_mr_man> media/browsing etc
<holstein> keep it simple.. use the defaults... test things on the live CD, and in the guest account, or in another user account
<Hello_mr_man> ok
<mr_man> (im installing xubuntu alternate now) What is LVM?  (in the partition options)
<mr_man> "use entire disk and set up LVM" - what is LVM?
<drc> Little Vert Men ?
<mr_man> really?
<mr_man> strange option
<drc> no...joke
<mr_man> :P
<Unit193> You shouldn't need it if you don't know it. :P
<Unit193> Basically.
<mr_man> haha
<mr_man> ok
<ball> Logical Voume Manager, at a guess
<mr_man> ty
<ball> (disk pooling?)
<drc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<ball> Volume*
<Unit193> !lvm |this too
<ubottu> this too: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mr_man> damn i love open source community! Creds to all of you! <3 <3 <3
<ball> I love pie.
<mr_man> pie also
<drc> mmmm....bacon pie
<mr_man> blueberry*
<ball> Pecan Pie
<Unit193> Pumpkin Pie, all the way.  Anywho, LVM is useful if you want to encrypt your drive too.
<mr_man> ok ty, that wont be a problem, i guess this computer will be for strictly youtube/porn-purposes
<mr_man> :P
<gordonjcp> chicken and mushroom pie
<ball> Pumpkin pie is a close second to Pecan pie in my experience.
 * ball doesn't eat chickens
<gordonjcp> and you generally don't want disk encryption
<mr_man> i dont think we have these pies in norway
<gordonjcp> disks are slow enough as it is
<mr_man> y
 * ball wonders what a cloudberry pie would taste like
 * drc wonders how one encrypts a chicken and mushroom pie?
<ball> I could certainly render a mushroom pie unreadable.
<ball> ...good luck getting it back though.
<ball> mr_man: Where do you live?
<mr_man> norway, bergen
<mr_man> ball: you could perhaps uncompress it after gutteral decryption? (this is my first go at linux-humor)
 * ball chuckles
<mr_man> yay! success!
<Sysi> /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<mr_man> roger
<mr_man> during installation i get this: "installation step failed: 'select and install software'"
<mr_man> what to do?
<mr_man> skip?
<crond> mr_man, you using USB stick install or CD?
<mr_man> usb
<crond> cause that happens when the USB is written badly.
<mr_man> its after the "automatic updates" option
<mr_man> aah
<crond> I've had it occur more than once
<mr_man> i used unetbootin in windows
<crond> just wipe it and try again.  I've had success with http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<crond> instead of unetbootin
<mr_man> ok
<mr_man> ty alot
<GridCube> mr_man, i think your pendrive is faulty
<bluesabre> +1 for LiLi
<mr_man> how come?
<crond> mr_man, worst case you CAN boot into the system if it fails on that part if you write grub to the MBR, and then manually edit your sources.list in vi, and then apt-get update and apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mr_man> can i test this somehow?
<crond> not that I've ever had that happen... lol
<crond> mr_man, USB may be fine, I've had the same issue, re-written the USB, and then had it work.
<mr_man> ill try that first then
<mr_man> i read somewhere that the windows fat32 format sometimes was faulty, could this be it?
<bluesabre> A full (not quick) fat32 format with windows might take care of things
<bluesabre> or if it errors out, it would alert you to faultiness of the USB
<mr_man> no errors, no quic format - it should be ok?
<bluesabre> Ideally :)
<mr_man> wow! All dis gui!!! i dont even!! (LiLi USB creator)
<bluesabre> haha
<crond> mr_man, haha yeah
<bluesabre> and if you look really hard, you'll see the usb symbol in the background.  Probably took me a year before I noticed it
<bluesabre> (if you more observant, it probably is more obvious)
<mr_man> hehe
<mr_man> in LiLi: "not on compability list"
<mr_man> is this ok?
<GridCube> no idea
<bluesabre> Should be fine.  It will use the generic syslinux settings, and you'll boot to the xubuntu desktop instead of the install or desktop menu
<mr_man> i just went ahead using "regular linux "
<bluesabre> But the Install Xubuntu will still be on the desktop
<bluesabre> That should be fine
<mr_man> does any hardware usually need drivers install after completed installation?
<Sysi> graphics cards may do
<mr_man> ok
<mr_man> in that case, where do i find the correct drivers?
<mr_man> its an integrated gpu
<mr_man> another question: Is there a way to check the usb integrity etc?
<mr_man> after making it using LiLi?
<crond> mr_man, intel integrated?
<crond> you won't need drivers for that
<mr_man> i think its amd
<mr_man> 2 sec
<crond> amd you'll by default use the open source radeon driver
<crond> you can then install catalyst (fglrx) later if you like
<mr_man> no its intel atom something
<crond> ok then intel gma, no drivers needed
<mr_man> nice
<mr_man> ty
<crond> they're 'built in'.
<crond> np
<mr_man> but do you know if i can check if my USBstick is faulty somehow?
<mr_man> or damaged or something
<mr_man> can i choose not to use internet during installation, and only use files from iso?
<mr_man> new question: If my previous installation failed, could the leftover files interrupt the new installation?
<drc> mr_man: are you formating the partition(s) each time you (re)install?
<mr_man> y
<drc> if yes, then no
<mr_man> ok ty
<mr_man> hfhusiafhuishuaif
<mr_man> installation step failed - again
<mr_man> at the same plave
<mr_man> place*
<mr_man> "select and install software"
<mr_man> any ideas?
<drc> what step was that (again)?
<mr_man> "select and install software" didnt see exactly what setup was doing at the time
<mr_man> it was just after installing language pack i think
<drc> Could it have been at the install grub step?  I have seen it fail at that step for me if I'm not careful when I tell it to install the grub (which is earlier in the process)
<mr_man> "the grub"?
<mr_man> no it was before the "GRUB" option
<mr_man> after "configure the package manager"
<drc> ok...any chance you can use a cd ? :)
<mr_man> no it doesnt have cd rom, and i havnt got any external to use
<mr_man> and its an small laptop(netbook?), so i dont think i could easily install using the HD in another pc
<mr_man> any ideas??
<drc> Ok, if it fails at exactly the same place...and the md5 check passes...and you're not geting any error on installing it to the USB...I admit to being completly baffeled.
<mr_man> hehe
<mr_man> all above is true
<mr_man> i havent done md5 check, but uset torrent to dl
<drc> It's going to turn out to be one of those times that if one was there seeing <everything> it wuld be obvious :)
<mr_man> yeah probably :P
<mr_man> should i try skipping the step?
<mr_man> got nothing to lose:P
<mr_man> do you know what the "select and install" step actually does?
<mr_man> the "base system" is installed
<mr_man> so
<mr_man> what software is it installing?
<mr_man> no one?
<mr_man> ill try again, and try to see exactly where it goes wrong
<mr_man> it is after "running tasksel..." on the "please wait" on 85%
<mr_man> does this help?
<drc> mr_man: This is over my pay grade :(
<mr_man> hehe
<holstein> mr_man: you dont have to select and install anything there
<mr_man> can i just skip it?
<holstein> its all available after you install... it will install whatever you select from there
<mr_man> wow
<mr_man> great!
<genma> hey, im trying to save some data with ntfsundelete, but I need to unmount /dev/sda2, whats the propepr way to do so sudu unmount dindt work
<holstein> mr_man: you can do as you please... i skip it
<mr_man> ill try it, thanks!
<drc> mr_man: was this using the alternate version?
<mr_man> yes
<drc> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :)
<mr_man> hehehe
<mr_man> have the bafflement been uncalled for?
<mr_man> has*
<drc> not really, i have only used it once (quite a while ago)...but some things make sense now.
<mr_man> hehe ok
<mr_man> problem: The computer is going crazy here!
<mr_man> starting/stopping something so fast i cant see what its doing
<mr_man> something: "/2478414 blocks" and "daemon"
<mr_man> total crazy
<mr_man> Starting System (something i cant see)      [ OK ]
<mr_man> been going like that for a couple of minutes
<mr_man> i think this computer is having some serious problems
<Sysi> genma: sudo umount
<holstein> mr_man: i would test the hardware if you think something is wrong... i would try and see the desktop with one of the live CD's as a test, to see how the hardware is supported
<mr_man> ok
<mr_man> ill do that
<mr_man> could it be some kinda kernel/ram virus or something?
<holstein> mr_man: not sure what that means.. it could be a bad iso, could be bad hardware, could be bad hardware support
<mr_man> hehe me neither, ill try the live versions out
<holstein> if you are asking if the image you downloaded is infected with a virus, then if you downloaded it from the official channels, then no
<holstein> mr_man: one good generel thing to keep in mind is that these images are tested, and do work for lots of folks on as many hardware cases as possible, out of the box
<rarog70> привет!
<Unit193> !ru | rarog70
<ubottu> rarog70: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mr_man> is it possible the dl got corrupt, even if DL via torrent?
<holstein> !md5 | mr_man
<ubottu> mr_man: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> just verify the iso, then you'll know :)
<recon69_lap> mr_man: what are your computers specs, the CD can self test, there is an boot option
<Sysi> torrent does md5(-like) checksum by itself
<mr_man> ill selftest the new iso, ill check hardware specs now
<recon69_lap> mr_man: it's strange for a install to fail if a live cd works
<recon69_lap> mr_man: a badly written CD is most likely cause.
<mr_man> yes, ive tried 3 times using: LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.12 , unetbootin-windows-575 , and a third i dont remember, without getting any errors
<recon69_lap> mr_man: can you boot any of the cd's to a live session without installing?
<mr_man> i only tried that the first time using the desktop version, but that didnt work. But that was using a iso2usb that was supposed to be bad for xubuntu
<recon69_lap> mr_man first thing is to get a live session going, you can install from that. so do the cd self check, and then boot to a live session. let us know if you get stuck anywhere
<mr_man> ok thanks, do i need the desktop version for that, or can i use the alternate
<mr_man> ?
<recon69_lap> mr_man: you are booting from a CD to a live session. you need very little
<drc> recon69_lap: no cd...it's a usb
<recon69_lap> mr_man: the alt CD installs without a graphical user interface, avoiding some memory/grapical/net issues. not a solution for most people
<recon69_lap> mr_man: you alive? you using a CD or a USB?
<mr_man> hehe sorry, USB
<mr_man> PC is a netbook
<mr_man> which i cant find specs for online
<mr_man> acer aspire one ZG5
<recon69_lap> can you boot menu from the usb?
<recon69_lap> can you get the boot menu from the USB
<mr_man> y
<mr_man> im creating new USB now using LiLi
<recon69_lap> mr_man: seem to meet min specs
<mr_man> where did u find specs?
<mr_man> (its a friends computer)
<recon69_lap> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200905-2911/
<mr_man> nice
<mr_man> ty
<recon69_lap> mr_man: min specs on wikipedia where move than min specs for usb install
<mr_man> ?
<recon69_lap> mr_man: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acer_Aspire_One , smallest one has 512mb, which is bigger that 256mb http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<mr_man> ok
<mr_man> ty
<mr_man> but regardding HW support, i only know its a poor intel atom processor, and integrated GPU, but this should be ok?
<recon69_lap> mr_man: really need proper make/model number to have any hope of checking. it should work, easy way of checking is wilt a live USB.
<mr_man> y ill try that now, when LiLi is finished doing its magic
<crond> mr_man, it'll work just fine.
<holstein> intel is typically well supported out of the box... works great on my asus EEE pc's
<mr_man> thats actually bad news, since i suspect this pc may have some HWissues
<mr_man> :P
<mr_man> one thing i didnt understand: does the alternate version not support live from USB?
<recon69_lap> mr_man: been ages since i used a alt cd, was from the bad old days of having to set up your own video driver.
<mr_man> hehe
<mr_man> hardcore!
<mr_man> the USB now failed the MD5 checksum verification
<mr_man> hmmmmz
<mr_man> does it matter what file it was that failed?
<mr_man> it says that its "checking CD-ROM integrity" , i am using USB...
<mr_man> does this mean anything?
<recon69_lap> mr_man: well, not looking great. you can try boot to the live session see if it works.
<xubuntu947> Hola, hola...
<recon69_lap> mr_man: Let me check with my USB live, be back in a bit :)
<mr_man> k
<xubuntu947> I have a question...
<recon69_lap> mr_man: also check the MD5 checksum of the ISO you downloaded
<xubuntu947> I have problems getting sound though the HDMI to the tv.
<recon69_lap> xubuntu947: can be a challenge :)
<mr_man> btw: is the LiLi USB Creator okay to use with xubuntu?
<xubuntu947> Through.
<xubuntu947> I have research but no solutions found :(
<xubuntu947> Actually my laptop Toshiba crashed trying to fox the smurf effect in YouTube.
<xubuntu947> Fix, sorry.
<xubuntu947> The people appear blue-skin.
<xubuntu947> Then I had to reinstall Ubuntu but now I have Xubuntu.
<recon69_lap> xubuntu947: well, I used to have to change the sound hardware device in 10.04, not sure about xubuntu though, have not used HDMI yet
<xubuntu947> I think it is controlled by the Nvidia card.
<xubuntu947> My laptop has a 8700 GT.
<xubuntu947> I am not sure if Nvidia controls it or anocther program but I am having the same issue with Xubuntu and previously with Ubuntu 12.04.
<recon69_lap> god usb is slow
<recon69_lap> xubuntu947: and have you look at sound settings ?
<xubuntu947> Yes. When I select HDMI as the device for output nothing sounds.
<xubuntu947> I just can see the image on the tv and that's it.
<xubuntu947> With windows it works.
<xubuntu947> I have vista as another OS.
<xubuntu947> In this same laptop.
<xubuntu947> It is a Toshiba.
<xubuntu947> I have also tried with the alsa directory but I cannot get in to it.
<xubuntu947> The command says it does not exists but I can see it listed.
<recon69_lap> xubuntu947: have you tried all the option in "configuration" ? like "Digital Stereo output(IEC958)"
<recon69_lap> mr_man: dont know about LiLi USB creator , have not used windows since the bad days :)
<xubuntu947> I have tried all though... Even when I know it does not work since the sound and video does through HDMI output.
<xubuntu947> Goes...
<mr_man> Okay! The md5 checksum was ok, and i can run it live from USB. Should i install from the live OS, or from boot?
<recon69_lap> xubuntu947: can only say "huu?" to that
<recon69_lap> mr_man: not likely to make a difference which way you start it, the usb appears to have errors. you could try it and hope it completes. I'l looking for a good set of "how to create a ubuntu usb stick from windows"
<recon69_lap> mr_man: this one seems good http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mr_man> thanks
<mr_man> ill check it
<nimei> mr_man: also: https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer
<recon69_lap> mr_man: a USB stick should report no errors when "check CD" is run, I just checked
<nimei> (I've had better experiences using that to copy isos to usb disks)
<mr_man> thanks alot recon69 and nimei!
<mr_man> ive been stuck with problems now for about 6 hours, and ive gotten a LOT of help here! Ive also learned a lot, so thanks to all of you! Its greatly apprechiated
<mr_man> the "check cd for defects" was succesful now, so im close! SO CLOSE
<recon69_lap> mr_man: no problem, sounds like you on the way now :)
<recon69_lap> mr_man: but there really should be a make/model stamped/stuck on that netbook :)
<mr_man> yes all stickers have been ripped off :P
<mr_man> serialnumber too
<mr_man> hehe
<mr_man> maybe its stolen?
<recon69_lap> mr_man: I'm indulging in apple tart,fresh cream with a bit of sugar :)
<mr_man> hahaha
<mr_man> great! sounds sweet
<mr_man> i have to go for a kebab, since all stores are now closed
<mr_man> :/
<mr_man> btw: home made apple tart?
<recon69_lap> have not have a good kebab in years
<recon69_lap> lol, home made from the supermarket :)
<mr_man> hehe, i hear the supermarket is great at making appletart
<recon69_lap> mr_man: did it install?
<mr_man> its working on it now, looks very good so far
<rahul_> hey i am running ubntu 9.04 on atom, samsung netbook,  whats the best thing to do? *upgrade?/xubuntu?/what*
<mr_man> and while it installs, i won a pokertourney ive been playing the last 3 hours, so things are now  looking great :P
<rahul_> how do i get xubuntu on 9.04?
<recon69_lap> rahul_: might be a good time to upgrade, 9.04 out of support , 12.04 works well for me with few issues, not a fan of unity thats why I'm here
<ball> What's the binary name for the "Users Settings" utility?
<Unit193> users-admin
<ball> Thanks, I'll try that.
<ball> Hopefully it'll let me add a user now.
<rahul_> thanks.. but.. any ideaif i can update the os without pendrives and iso files?
<rahul_> thanks.. but.. any ideaif i can update the os without pendrives and iso files? <recon69>
<Unit193> From 9.04? That'd be a ton of upgrades...
<knome> 9.04 is EOL
<rahul_> oh.. shd i get xubuntu then.. cuz its an atom netbook.. (?)
<Unit193> Actuallly, if you go from 9.04 > 9.10 > 10.04, you may be able to jump from that to 12, no?
<Unit193> knome: you're op'd
<knome> Unit193, who?
<knome> :]
<recon69_lap> Unit193: well, your choice. I keep a separate partition for user directories and reinstall every LTS
<Unit193> Weird, I thought I saw someone.... Guess not.
<knome> Unit193... 9.04 is EOL, so i don't think upgrades work
<Unit193> Ah, then nevermind.
<Unit193> recon69_lap: Last upgrade (11.10 > 12.04) actually was rather good.
<recon69_lap> Unit193: would not know :) 10.04 -> 12.04, and still a bit in shock :)
<drc> 'buntu upgrades are like windows releases...every other one works :)
<rahul_> gettin 12.04 rightawaythen.. and moreover i have no data to loose.. :) the internet dongle shd work on it  right?
<recon69_lap> loved Lucid Lynx , hopefully precise pangolin will be as good, but unity was just awful for me
<knome> guys... #xubuntu-offtopic
<recon69_lap> rahul_: you will probably need passwords for network and such
<uskerine> hi, i would like to apply a similar theme to ambience in xubuntu (like in http://linuxmint-art.org/content/show.php/Ambiance+&+Radiance+Themes+for+Xfce+LXDE?content=146674&PHPSESSID=ac42d45dfad2eef8194ae3e90b36755e). I download and install both colors and themes for my version but I get the window decoration still in light grey instead of dark gray, any ideas or other website suggested?
<mr_man> no no no no no.... :( After a "succesful installation" the OS wont launch... Ill try again!
<recon69_lap> mr_man: not much point, what happens, wont launch not much help
<mr_man> aaarghs
<mr_man> i dont get it. Live worked, and innstallation seemed to work
<recon69_lap> reminds mr_man https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer
<recon69_lap> the error or a description of what happened would help though !!!!
<mr_man> only a blinking -
<recon69_lap> mr_man: did you remove the USB?
<mr_man> yes
<mr_man> was that amistake?
<recon69_lap> no, just checking the obvious first.
<mr_man> hehe ok phew
<recon69_lap> ok, boot back using the usb so we can see what on the netbook hdd
<mr_man> y
<recon69_lap> y?
<mr_man> ill try the "recovery menu" first
<mr_man> when loading memorystick i now get the GNU GRUB menu
<mr_man> hmm
<mr_man> have i managed to install the OS on the USB!?!? haha!
<mr_man> what?
<mr_man> no
<mr_man> cant be
<mr_man> 2 sec
#xubuntu 2012-05-26
<xubuntu919> hello
<xubuntu569> alguien habla español?
<Sysi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Unit193> !es
<Unit193> Bleh...
<didli> hi everyone !
<didli> Got a problem this morning with a "waiting for network configuration" during boot. Conf failed, but xubuntu boots anyway. But I can't connect to Internet ("network-manager is not launched").
<didli> I must do a "sudo service network-manager restart" to get a internet connection again.
<didli> It occured since the last network-manager update yesterday.
<didli> Hello ?
<xubuntu709> hello all !
<xubuntu709> is there someone who knows how to install ati catalyst and make the settings stick from one boot to the next
<baizon> xubuntu709: what setttings arent sticky?
<xubuntu709> all of them; I set the monitors (2) and each desktop to show different wallpapers; apply the settings but when I reboot it is to be redone
<baizon> ou well ccc is crap :)
<xubuntu709> so the 2 desktops becom one and the other is a clone
<baizon> to be honest
<xubuntu709> I know and I am able to try something wel
<xubuntu709> else even if that is possible
<baizon> how do you use the second monitor?
<baizon> how did you configure it?
<xubuntu709> mainly if I have to use the terminal, or to keep an et
<baizon> mostly i run sudo amdcccle
<xubuntu709> eye to firefox while doing something else
<baizon> and it works
<baizon> but every change i made i have to restart the system
<xubuntu709> the last install was like you said, but I reinstall and now it does not want to stick
<xubuntu709> I AM IN T
<xubuntu709> wow
<xubuntu709> sorry about that
<xubuntu709> I am reinstalling right now and keep my finger crossed
<xubuntu709> ergo the bad typing
<xubuntu709> ok install is done, now to the real thing;
<uskerine> hi, where could I find information about "/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce-applications.menu"?
<uskerine> I need to create a menu for desktop users including only explicitily listed applications, instead of using the standard repository
<laite> uskerine: there is a general info about xfce4 menu here: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<laite> hope it helps
<uskerine> thanks laite i will have a look
<ICWeiner> My touchpad and internal wifi adapter don't show up.
<ICWeiner> help?
<ICWeiner> I switched from kubuntu to xubuntu and I don't think it removed kubuntu completely is another issue...
<ICWeiner> Anyone there?
<ICWeiner> Oh and debconf doesn't work
<ICWeiner> Also I can't switch to command line. Only terminal emulators work.
<Mike-Linux-NL> Hello everyone
<Mike-Linux-NL> i have a question regarding ALSA on Xubuntu
<GridCube> ask
<Mike-Linux-NL> i have removed the pulseaudio package, due to dissapearing sound, and sound control. Now i installed the package gnome-alsamixer packager, wich works nice, but i do want to havea proper icon for it in the systray. i have installed the package volumeicon-alsa and it shows an icon, but when i rightclick it, and select mixer, it opens a terminalmixer instead...
<GridCube> Mike-Linux-NL, add a launcher
<Mike-Linux-NL> is there an icon for the systray that i can use, that controls the gnome-alsamixer? or is there a good alternative for ubuntu, so i can use plain alsa (or OSS) with a nice volume control icon?
<GridCube> no idea
<Mike-Linux-NL> hmm starter works.. have put it in docky... a systray icon would have been better.. i remember it me doing this on ubuntu 9.04
<Mike-Linux-NL> i think it has to do with my Asus K50ij laptop. it does not like Pulseaudio
<Mike-Linux-NL> maybe it still is not supported very well
<GridCube> i see, well, i don't know :(
<GridCube> sorry
<Mike-Linux-NL> thnx for the starter tip tho. i wonder why i havent figured that out myself lol.... maybe it was too easy :P
<GridCube> :P
<Mike-Linux-NL> btw, xfce hada good review on the last Linux Action SHow ;)
<GridCube> :D nice
<P-Chan> I can't se java in action with my openjre 7. Why? I chrome, firefox and chromium I can't see plugins in java
<P-Chan> http://www.ghost-hack.com/p5/svgimport/ I can't see java
<GridCube> P-Chan, have you installed the rxubuntu-restricted-extras?
<GridCube> -r
<P-Chan> GridCube: Yes but not work. Can you helpme ?
<GridCube> P-Chan, will try
<P-Chan> GridCube: Must I remove OpenJRE?
<Mike-Linux-NL> hmm why does my soundcard show up as a VIA, instead of HDA Intel?
<Mike-Linux-NL> in ALSA mixer
<P-Chan> Mike-Linux-NL: maybe bug
<holstein> Mike-Linux-NL: i dont trust the labels in ALSA.. thats where you would file those bugs too
<Mike-Linux-NL> well i do know that when OSS gives another output than ALSA...
<astraljava> Mike-Linux-NL: Can you pastebin the output of `lspci`? It could be that it gets the controller instead of the chip.
<astraljava> The name, I mean.
<Mike-Linux-NL> give me the full command?
<holstein> lspci or aplay -l
<astraljava> Er... that was the full command.
<Mike-Linux-NL> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<holstein> yeah, thats what i would expect to see... if its working, i wouldnt worry about it Mike-Linux-NL
<Mike-Linux-NL> if i use: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec     it gives me another one:
<Mike-Linux-NL> VIA VT1708S
<GridCube> P-Chan, sorry
<GridCube> :/ i dont know
<GridCube> P-Chan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Mike-Linux-NL> if i use: cat /proc/asound/cards then it gives me following:
<Mike-Linux-NL>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Mike-Linux-NL>                       HDA Intel at 0xfe9f4000 irq 45
<Mike-Linux-NL> so, they way i read it its using a via codec?
<holstein> Mike-Linux-NL: if you would, use pastebin as astraljava suggested
<Mike-Linux-NL> holstein: thnx for the tip. i kept the lines very small.. when a bigger output would come out i would have used the pastebin so i dont flood the chat ;)
<uskerine> hi, i am trying to heavily customize "xfce-applications.menu" limiting the number of applications, so far I am able to manually select categories and applications for each category, but I can not find "<Menu><Name>Internet</Name>" anywhere. There is nothing like xfce-internet.directory in /usr/share/desktop-directories. Any ideas?
<P-Chan> Why my softwar center aren't themed? http://imagebin.org/213967
<P-Chan> The xubunu tgheme not work in some applications
<GridCube> P-Chan, you are using a gkt2 theme and USC is gtk3
<GridCube> so, yes, some applications, that are gtk3 wont work with gtk2 themes, for obvious reasons
<P-Chan> Thanks GridCube
<GridCube> uskerine, use alacarte
<strictland> Hello everyone, my problem: "error: hd0,1 out of disk." during boot, details at the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986518
<baizon> strictland: hdd full?
<strictland> hdd not full
<baizon> strictland: defect sectors?
<strictland> how do i check for that?
<baizon> strictland: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37659/the-beginners-guide-to-linux-disk-utilities/
<baizon> strictland: or http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.de/2010/12/bad-blocks-on-harddisk.html
<strictland> thanks, I'll check it out and forum post and here with results
<baizon> ok
<baizon> good luck
<strictland> zero bad blocks on sda1
<strictland> correction, i checked the wrong hdd, checking the one with linux right now for bad blocks
<strictland> results from sudo badblocks -v /dev/sdc1: Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found.
<tjingboem> i want to see how space there is left on a particular disk ao usb. Can this be done in Thunar?
<Unit193> Should be able to right click > Properties
<tjingboem> yes you're right
<Unit193> I personally just use df -h
<tjingboem> i go to /media/usb something and right-click
<tjingboem> Unit193, that's even quicker. Thanks!
<Unit193> Well, you asked for in thunar, so I gave that.
<tjingboem> and more info as well
<aguitel> GridCube, estas ?
<GridCube> aguitel, :)
<linux_junkie> hello
<linux_junkie> I have a problem with xscreensaver
<GridCube> !details | linux_junkie
<ubottu> linux_junkie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<linux_junkie> whenever I play a video using Parole media player...
<linux_junkie> ...in full screen the screensaver kicks in after 10 mins...
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> it happens
<linux_junkie> ...even though I have selected the option in player to...
<GridCube> yeah, it happens anyway
<linux_junkie> ...disable screensaver
<GridCube> you have to manually disable the screensaver
<linux_junkie> so theres nothing I can do except manually disable it?
<GridCube> not that i know off
<GridCube> no
<laite> you could ask with devs of parole if they're willing to look into issue
<linux_junkie> do you know of any other screensavers that I can use instead of xscreensaver?
<laite> so the option in player would work
<GridCube> linux_junkie, i think its more a player than screensaver issue
<Unit193> Well, there is gnome-screensaver, but xscreensaver was selected for a reason and as he said, player issue.
<linux_junkie> I was just about to ask if the problem was with the screensaver
<Unit193> VLC works fine for it, or I keep touching the mouse when I should just be watching.
<linux_junkie> so there are no other light screensavers around?
<linux_junkie> have you had any such issue with other media players?
<laite> linux_junkie: At least with SMPlayer screensaver kicks in, and I rather just set screensaver to 180 min than looked for a real solution :/
<Sysi> what do you need screensaver for, aren't CRTs dead with '10s
<laite> I used to have my monitor as a clock since I don't have any wall clocks around =)
<laite> when I was doing something else away from computer
<Sysi> you could probably get clock on your desktop
<laite> but not fullscreen =)
<laite> that initiates automatically after a while
<Sysi> I don't really know if not suspending/turning off screen works with media players though
<xubuntu543> Hey guys ... second day on xubuntu and have some basic trouble with it i guess
<GridCube> !details | xubuntu543
<ubottu> xubuntu543: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu543> I have trouble with the window manager. Everytime I restboot the computer xfce opens 1 terminal window 1 thunar window and 1 firefox window that tells me it crashed lately.
<xubuntu543> any ideas on how to fix this?
<GridCube> xubuntu543, please test this, open a terminal and write: naut   and then press tab twice
<xubuntu543> ok, did that
<Sysi> xubuntu543: rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and uncheck "save session" on next logout or don't leave windows open
<xubuntu543> it opens them even if i reboot with nothing opened
<GridCube> xubuntu543, did the naut[tab][tab] completed nautilus?
<xubuntu543> yes
<GridCube> xubuntu543, you need to do this: sudo apt-get purge nautilus && sudo apt-get autoremove
<GridCube> nautilus breaks the memory of sessions and remembers stuff even if you tell it not to
<xubuntu543> ok - done
<GridCube> that should do it
<GridCube> use thunar, not nautilus
<xubuntu543> thx a lot i'm off for a restart
<GridCube> :)
<Sysi> you still need to remove that one saved session
<GridCube> Sysi, not if nautilus remembered it
<Sysi> oh right
<xubuntu647> wow thx a lot - it worked
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu647> can you explain what exactly i just did?
<GridCube> you had a secondary file manager, called nautilus, installed, its used by gnome to manage its desktop so it remembers the sessions for gnome
<GridCube> but you are not using gnome so it remembers stuff but you have no way to tell it not to
<xubuntu647> strange
<xubuntu647> if was a clean install ... 2 days old
<GridCube> thats why you allways install software with --no-install-recommends
<xubuntu647> i'm absolutely new to linux :D
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu647> ill rŕemember that in the future
<GridCube> you should read this then http://xubuntu.org/news/category/faq/
<xubuntu647> i did 10 min ago
<xubuntu647> i realy staring to love linux allready
<zyxel> hi
<GridCube> !hi | zyxel
<ubottu> zyxel: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu647> thx for the great help i'm off to explore the new system now - bye
<zyxel> what can i do if i have an error on usd hd "error to mount, clean structure"?
<Aetcho> Hey, whatsup everyone? If you have some free time, i need some support. If you have the time, that is.
<uskerine> hi
<uskerine> how can i configure session menu (the one on the right side of the panel) and remove SUSPEND, HIBERNATE,  REBOOT  AND SHUTDOWN?
<GridCube> uskerine, :) maybe you need to read this https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/xubuntu
<martinphone> tumblerd doesnt allow me to unmount a hdd, what do I do? om doing nothing with it
<martinphone> I just deleted a folder
<martinphone> one or more applications are keeping the volume busy
<uskerine> i already did that GridCube, but now my question is specifically related to the session applet and the included hibernate, suspend, reboot and shutdown buttons
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> you just want to have a button to go to change users only?
<uskerine> i would like to have only lock screen and logout
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> i see
<uskerine> it is going to be a server with 10 users
<uskerine> so no further need to explain why i need to remove it
<uskerine> :)
<uskerine> maybe something in the kiosk mode could do it?
<GridCube> uskerine, http://wiki.xfce.org/tips
<Sysi> remove it and change for "Action buttons"
<uskerine> Sysi, that's plan B
<Sysi> real solution would be actually preventing users from shutdown/suspend/reboot of course
<GridCube> uskerine, http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=4781
<GridCube> but thats old
<uskerine> gridcube
<uskerine> thanks
<uskerine> i guess i can do the same modifying xfce4-session.xml
<uskerine> right?
<GridCube> uskerine, see the last posts
<GridCube> are from this year :D
<GridCube> in any case you can ask there :P
<uskerine> thanks gridcube, i will try it
<uskerine> GridCube
<uskerine> that's for the logout menu
<uskerine> (http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=4781)
<uskerine> not for the "session menu applet"
<GridCube> oh
<uskerine> but it seems to work on the logout menu
<uskerine> however all options where already disabled except logout in that menu
<GridCube> then you can have simply a logout launcher :P insted of the session menu applet
<uskerine> i liked the session menu applet, because of the name of the user
<uskerine> and because you can combine logout with lockscreen
<uskerine>  hi, what should be done to ensure that new home directories created by adduser will be set up with permissions that enforeces that nobody else can access their data?
#xubuntu 2012-05-27
<aguitel> uskerine, try to login in this user with different password
<aguitel> home directory is only visible for the propietarie user and for the administrator
<deevad> hey, is mouse pointer 'busy' icon is broken in 12.04 ?
<deevad> when I launch an apps , no startup feedback.   Thats weird. My install is default one... : /
<erict> what does the 'stick' window manager button do?
<erict> the little circle one that takes an arrow to the knee when you click it
<ruien> I'm not sure if you're describing the one I'm thinking of, but I think you are talking about the button which causes a window to stay on top even when it loses focus. That's useful for notes written in a text editor that you want to keep on top
<erict> I don't know, it's under settings manager > window manager > button layout - and it's got a + symbol in the settings panel
<erict> and when you say it loses focus, what do you mean?
<erict> oh woahhh, sorry I'm new to Xfce and just tried out the focus follows mouse setting in window manager
<ruien> open two windows and drag one onto the other. Then click the sticky button on the top window, and then click the window behind it so the window manager focus is now on the back window. Typically that window would pop to the front, but if the front window is stickied, it should stay in front (just not active)
<erict> ok then, either mine is messed up or that's a diff button... that would be a handy tool
<ruien> oh, i'm sorry
<ruien> you meant the sticky button - i wasn't using that one
<ruien> that makes it appear on all workspaces
<erict> ohhh lol yea I just figured that out
<ruien> sorry for misleading
<ruien> The always on top is actually in the Xfce pull-down menu in the top-left of the window
<erict> np mate, though what is the button you were talking about?
<erict> ahhh ok cool
<erict> thanks for the help, another question about workspaces, I set ctrl + arrow as my switch workspace shortcut in regular ubuntu, any idea what the command would be to switch workspace?
<ruien> by default, it's CTRL-Alt-arrow
<erict> -facepalm- I must be blind, I looked for it in keyboard shortcuts and didn't see workspace nav
<ruien> You can configure it in the Settings Manager -> Window Manager -> Keyboard tab, under "Left Workspace" and "Right Workspace"
<ruien> I change it to <Super>-arrow
<erict> yea I had it as <Super>-arrow on my desktop but on my netbook it's a lot easier with ctrl-arrow
<ruien> yeah ok
<erict> oh ok, I'm looking under the wrong keyboard settings window, I'm looking at apps shortcuts
<erict> lol I thought it was kind of weird that I was going to have to look up commands for all of the usual window nav shortcuts...
<ball> Is there an easy way from the command line to tell what version of Xubuntu is installed?
<ruien> yeah, there are two places where shortcuts are defined - under the Window Manager settings "Keyboard" tab, and also the "Settings Manager -> Keyboard" panel. Just set all the keyboard commands to be whatever you're already used to.
<ruien> ball: Xubuntu is constantly updated (like Ubuntu), so two people with ostensibly the same Xubuntu won't necessarily have exactly the same version. Can you give me an example of what you mean?
<ruien> Do you mean the version of Xfce?
<ball> No, I just meant in terms of release
<ruien> hmm, well there's /etc/lsb-release which tells you the compatibility
<bazhang> !version | ball
<ubottu> ball: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ball> Lucid apparently
<ball> Thanks
<ball> Is 12.04 an LTS?
<ruien> yes
<ball> Perhaps it's time to upgrade her.
<ball> ...wonder if I can do that without hosing the system though
<ruien> I used lucid for a couple of years as well. I didn't try to upgrade in place (I don't think that's possible from 10.04); I bought a new hard drive and did everything fresh.
<ball> Hmm... okay
<ball> I could probably just back up her files to another machine and break out a 12.04 CD
<ball> ...means extra hours of work though
<ruien> Yes, that's why (like you) I only do it once every two years :)
<erict> ruien: how long have you used Linux/Ubuntu?
<erict> */Xubuntu
<ruien> since about 9.10
<erict> did you start off with Ubuntu?
<ruien> no, originally Mandriva then Gentoo, then Ubuntu 9.10, then went to Xubuntu 10.04 and stuck with that until 12.04
<ruien> I am also familiar with CentOS 5 and 6 though
<erict> gotcha, and what do you use now with 12.04?
<ball> This is the first time I've had paws on this machine since I built it.  I'm not surprised the user didn't do a release update
 * ball tries to remember how to install something that knows about the CPU temperture
<ball> lmstat?
<ruien> erict: I'm still on Xubuntu 12.04 (I prefer Xfce to the other window managers)
<ball> lm-sensors, that's the one!
<xubuntu689> hi a complete newbie here. using latest xubuntu and love it but get this error when I try to open software centre: Failed to execute command "/usr/bin/software-center %u".
<ruien> can you tell us how you installed xubuntu? When installing 12.04 from scratch, /usr/bin/software-center should exist. Does that binary exist on your system?
<xubuntu689> it does exist but I always get that message and this:  Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/software-center" (No such file or directory)
<ruien> on 12.04?
<xubuntu689> the same thing happens when I try to access Update Manager?
<Moonchild1520> hello
<laite> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<uskerine> hi, is there any drawback in Xubuntu 64 bits? (like chrome, or flash or youtube not working) thanks
<baizon> uskerine: enable html5 or install flash
<baizon> else you can install chromium-browser
<baizon> the choice is yours :)
<Sysi> in other words, no drawbacks
<Sysi> I'm not sure about skype though
<baizon> Sysi: skype is in universe if im not wrong
<uskerine> sorry i am not sure i got it, are you saying that html5 and flash won't work?
<baizon> uskerine: i mean you CAN use html5 or flash, both work
<uskerine> ok good
<uskerine> so if i have a 64 bits machine, there is no reason for going with 32 bits installation, right?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> im using x64
<baizon> and there is a x64 flash version
<uskerine> good
<uskerine> i thought there was no x64 flash
<uskerine> is it new one?
<Sysi> been around for ages, even for linux
<baizon> uskerine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<uskerine> good
<Sysi> I think x86_64 flash has been around for at least three years
<uskerine> ok thanks
<uskerine> maybe it was in freebsd where it was not available
<uskerine> (or maybe i am getting too old and i speak of 4 years ago like if it were yesterday)
<Fudge> hi
<Fudge> i want to put xubuntu-desktop on a slow machine p4 dual core 3gig ide hard drive 1gig ddr, i have precise gnome running on it but it s very slow. my question is how i can i get lightdm to export some accessibility settings for xubuntu-desktop like i have in my xinitrcexport GTK_MODULES=gail:atk-bridge SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=gtk
<Fudge> after installing xubuntu-desktop shouldnt lightdm show a session name?
<laite> Fudge: try pressing F1 in login screen
<laite> oh sorry, no, that was for slim
<Fudge> what is slim laite
<Sysi> different login manager
<Fudge> when ever I try t ouse xubuntu on plain ubuntu system I seem to have pulse problems
<Fudge> ill switch to pulse system and remove pulse xdg/autostart desktops items
<adasiek_abix> hello to everyone ;-) after years of using Gnome2, and 2 months of using Unity, Xubuntu is very great piece of software ;-)
<chelz> adasiek_abix: welcome. never leave ;)
<adasiek_abix> I think, if Unity will not  change in future its behavior, I'll stay with XFCE ;-)
<adasiek_abix> I thought that Unity will be good for bussiness as desktop solution, but it is not
<chelz> yeah xfce won't do that to you
<chelz> it stays sane so people can get work done
<chelz> gnite though
<adasiek_abix> the way in which Unity take control over the applications is so ugly
<adasiek_abix> I could not install QT Designer in Unity, in XFCE without any problems
<Fudge> ok guys i use gnome-orca which is a screen reader for the blind, now using xubuntu-desktop 4.10 i seem to be able to use the system enough to watch media. is anyone well versed on accessibility to help me get firefox/thunderbird working?
<Fudge> currently my .xinitrc exports: export GTK_MODULES=gail:atk-bridge SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=gtk
<Aetcho> Hey, I have a problem with xubuntu. Whenever i boot it from my usb, and open a window in it ( firefox for example ), it freezes and i can't do anything else than alt+f2 and sudo reboot. Anyone have a solution?
<japplo> hi
<japplo> will xfce 4.10 come to xubuntu 12.04?
<baizon> japplo: no
<baizon> 12.10
<japplo> shit
<baizon> but there is a ppa with 4.10
<baizon> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10
<japplo> ok, I know
<japplo> it seems, that I can only use xfce, because 3d is not supported (Geforce 4)
<baizon> japplo: you mean you want to use ubuntu but cant?
<japplo> baizon:I tried ubuntu but without 3d I can only use unity 2d and this is very slow
<baizon> indeed
<baizon> unity 2D will be droped with 12.10
<baizon> so maybe it will work then :)
<stu2000> hey all, anyone know how i can reset the xfce4-terminal back to default colouring?
<stu2000> i guess ill hit the forums
<laite> I would've known o/
<baizon> me too :D
<baizon> but people dont like to wait
<ben_says> xubuntu 12.04   looking for audio guidance... what is default... pulse or alsa?
<Sysi> alsa trough pulse
<ben_says> ok.   i installed audacity and attempted to record what was coming out of my speakers... like wave out or stereo out.
<ben_says> and first just hit record. nothing... so i went options and changing my input, and then my sound went wacky.
<ben_says> like a fast chop adn almost a buzz.   i've rebooted and gone to audio settings and things are ok at the moment...  but does any one have an idea as to what happened...
<ben_says> thanks sysi, ill check out other options.
<ICWeiner> How do I change the console color?
<ICWeiner> As in ctrl+alt+f1-f6. Not terminal emulator.
<ICWeiner> How do I change the console color? I'm in CLI.
<genii-around> ICWeiner: setterm -foreground blue -background black      for instance.
<genii-around> ICWeiner: the setterm manpage has the colour names somewhere that you can set
<ICWeiner> kool
<ICWeiner> thx
<Micah_> hello
<Micah_> i am having trouble getting xubuntu to find my windows computers through the network can anyone help?
<aguitel> with thunar ?
<Micah_> yeah thunar
<Micah_> or nautilus
<Micah_> i can type smb://<ip> and get into the folder
<Micah_> but if i click on windows shares i get nothing no workgroups or anything. just completly blank
<Micah_> i just switched from sabayon where it was working fine so i know it's not my windows machine setup wrong.
#xubuntu 2013-05-20
<Gnot> Xubuntu wont boot when i have an Ethernet cord connecting to the internet, has anyone heard of this before?
<Unit193> Have you checked in the BIOS if netboot/PXE boot is enabled?
<Unit193> (Shouldn't do that anyway, but...)
<Gnot> not yet, ill try that thanks
<nixnine> Hey guys, i am trying to install adobe air but it keeps telling me to install gnome keyring first.  I have that already installed though.  Any ideas?
<bazhang> nixnine, adobe air support ended some good while ago
<xubuntu284> hello
<seronis> Q:  'man xscreensaver' claims you can use the -window argument and supply a window ID and it will draw there instead of fullscreen.  I used xwininfo to get the window ID of my desktop but xscreensaver isnt recognizing the ID. anyone able to help ?
<seronis> nvm issue solved
<xubuntu275> Hi everyone, I downloaded xubuntu-desktop on top of Ubuntu, now I'd just like to keep Xubuntu, is there any way of doing this?
<xubuntu275> hi anyone
<Unit193> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<xubuntu275> i have ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop on top of it. will it still work for me?
<Unit193> That's the idea of it, but isn't perfect.
<xubuntu275> Not perfect?
<Unit193> Sure, but nothing really is.  That was made for Quantal, but shouldn't be too far off.
<seronis> Quantal == xubuntu 12.10 for reference
<patteh> i'm trying to make a custom terminal launcher for my launchbar using the flags specified in xfce docs to set the terminal title and execute an SSH connect
<patteh> i'm using r click, properties, edit and then adding these flags to the command line box
<patteh> but no matter which way around i put these flags i cannot get it to work
<patteh> any tips?
<th0r> patteh, try putting the entire thing in quotes?
<patteh> this is my current command
<patteh> xfce4-terminal --tab -T, --title=IRC; -X, --execute ssh "xxxx@xxxx.xxxx"
<th0r> patteh, you don't need -x...it is the same as --execute and you can use either.
<patteh> okay ty
<gatsu1000> hi all
<gatsu1000> need a little help out there... quite new to linux and can't find the cdrom... someone can help?
<gatsu1000> i mean, can't find it as device to read a cd
<gatsu1000> mmm, seems no one can help down there...
<patteh> open file manager and check if its mounted
<th0r> gatsu1000, sorry I was so slow...I was only half way through typing when that last comment came through
<gatsu1000> thanks thor... and no patteh, i think it's not mounted at all
<patteh> menu > settings > removeable devices and media
<patteh> menu top left corner usually
<gatsu1000> there are some options
<gatsu1000> but not a list of devices
<gatsu1000> i found some tips telling me to create a dir and modify the etc/fstab
<gatsu1000> just tried, but it tells me to reboot the pc
<gatsu1000> i will give it a shot...
<gatsu1000> coming back in a min
<gatsu1000> hi again
<gatsu1000> nope, it haven't worked
<gatsu1000> still no cdrom present
<gatsu1000> thor, any clue?
<th0r> gatsu1000, take the cd out of the drive, open a terminal, enter the command 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', put the cd in the drive and see if there is any indication in the log file that the drive is recognized.
<th0r> gatsu1000, new lines should show automatically in the terminal as activity requires
<gatsu1000> nope, no new lines
<th0r> gatsu1000, then the drive isn't recognized. You need to determine what kind of drive it is, then what driver is requires, then add that driver to /etc/modules
<patteh> does the drive spin up gatsu1000?
<gatsu1000> yep, it spins
<gatsu1000> mmm, it's an lg cd burner/dvd reader
<patteh> k yeah do what th0r said
<patteh> need model for proper driver
<gatsu1000> erm... how?^^
<th0r> gatsu1000, I would ask google
<patteh> idd
<patteh> or if you have windows on dual boot
<patteh> load that and look there
<patteh> for model etc
<gatsu1000> don't have windows
<gatsu1000> and the issue is really that: i was trying to load a virtualbox with winxp
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<gatsu1000> because TomTom decided to not support at all linux
<Starcraftmazter> i just installed opensshd on xubuntu and i cant ssh into it
<gatsu1000> and i need to update the maps in it
<Starcraftmazter> even if i do ssh root@localhost it says connectioon reset by peer
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, I think root login is disabled by default. Did you edit the sshd config file?
<Starcraftmazter> th0r: i opened it, its blank
<Starcraftmazter> if i do ssh myusername@localhost it does the same
<Starcraftmazter> ive never really had to configure opensshd before after install, it just worked
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, then something is amiss. There should be a default config file in /etc/ssh
<Starcraftmazter> what do i need to do on xubuntu
<Starcraftmazter> the file is there...its just blank
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, the file is sshd_config and it should have been installed with the daemon
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, if it is blank then I would suggest reinstalling the package
<Starcraftmazter> ok
<Starcraftmazter> th0r: whats the apt command for that
<Starcraftmazter> nvm just did remove and install
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, open Synaptic, remove openssh-server, make sure the config file is no longer in /etc/ssh (delete it if it is) then install the server again
<Starcraftmazter> ok now the config is there
<Starcraftmazter> how do i enable passwordl ogin
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, you should be able to log in as user without editing.
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, I would recommend not logging in as root, it is a security issue
<Starcraftmazter> doesnt work, still says connection reset by peer
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, is the server running? Open a terminal and type "ps ax | grep ssh' and see if sshd is there
<nikola_> I happily just installed xubuntu on my mac, but can't figure out the notorious "right-click" - it appears control-click does something right-click-esque on my lower panel, but shift-click does something right-click-esque in the file browser...
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, I believe you can start it with the command 'sudo service ssh start'
<Starcraftmazter> yeh its running
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, open a terminal in the server and try 'ssh localhost', see if you can even login locally
<Starcraftmazter> no cant
<Starcraftmazter> same thing
<Starcraftmazter> basically a fresh xubuntu 13.04 install
<Starcraftmazter> not really sure why it doesnt work
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, What error does it give when you try localhost?
<Starcraftmazter> Connection reset by peer
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, are you sure it is running? there should be two lines in response to the ps ax command, one is the grep from the command, and the other should be sshd -D if I remember right
<Starcraftmazter> yeh
<Starcraftmazter> there's sshd -D, ssh-agent and grep
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, try 'service ssh restart' and then try 'ssh localhost' again and see what it says
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, you will need to use 'sudo service ssh restart'
<Starcraftmazter> same thing
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, do you have firewall rules in the server?
<Starcraftmazter> i haven't added any, i have no idea what xubuntu comes with as ive never used it before
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, it shouldn't have any by default
<Starcraftmazter> it doesnt come with selinux or anything like that does it
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, no
<Starcraftmazter> ah i was looking at ssh_config and didnt realise
<Starcraftmazter> umm
<Starcraftmazter> what needs to be enabled to allow password authentication
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, it is empty, isn't it <smile>....I was just getting there
<Starcraftmazter> maybe its disabled by default now
<Starcraftmazter> no its not empty
<Starcraftmazter> :P
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, no, if it is the default file there is no editing necessary out of the box
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, but you need to restart the server to make it reread the file. Did you use sudo with the service restart?
<Starcraftmazter> about 10 times
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, and if you simply 'ssh localhost' on the xubuntu box it doesn't connect.....that says it isn't running....how aggravating
<Starcraftmazter> if it makes you feel any better, i can telnet it from another computer on port 22 and get the openssh welcome msg
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, then it is running. That at least makes me feel a bit better <smile>. it is a problem with ssh then.
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, is the ssh_config file in /etc/ssh also empty?
<Starcraftmazter> no
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, it hasn't been edited, has it?
<Starcraftmazter> nope
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, try 'ssh -p 22 localhost' and see if that works
<Starcraftmazter> man this is really annoying, an entire night of productivity has been ruioned
<Starcraftmazter> no same result
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, just a check....'
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, just a check...'iptables -L'...make sure the firewall is off
<Starcraftmazter> ah
<th0r> although I think localhost bypasses it anyway
<Starcraftmazter> hang on
<Starcraftmazter> myu face when
<Starcraftmazter> just checked the logs
<Starcraftmazter> auth.log
<Starcraftmazter> man
<Starcraftmazter> could not load host key
<Starcraftmazter> 3 errors
<Starcraftmazter> thats weird
<bekks> Yeah, its weird to use enter that often :)
<Starcraftmazter> not for me 8)
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, the key should have been created at install. You might need to delete any old keys to get the new one recognized
<bekks> For all others, it is.
<bekks> Starcraftmazter: Check wether the missing key exists, under a different filename.
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, this is a new install. Just delete ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Starcraftmazter> the files it gives are ssh_host_rsa/dsa/ecdsa_key
<Starcraftmazter> which are all blank
<bekks> And those filenames arent recognized at all.
 * Starcraftmazter shrugs
<Starcraftmazter> should i delete them
<bekks> ssh-keygen -t dsa
<Starcraftmazter> but im not using keys
<bekks> The ssh server has to identify itself - so you actually are using keys, always :)
<Starcraftmazter> well i did that, still those same 3 error messages
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, I think the key error is on the client side, it is looking for old keys. Try deleting that file I mentioned
<bekks> Starcraftmazter: Which error messages...?
<Starcraftmazter> theres no known_hosts file
<Starcraftmazter> let me log onto irc from the server
<Starcraftmazter2> http://pastebin.com/ykcdnNTN
<bekks> Check that filenames. At least one of them does not exist, from what you told us earlier.
<bekks> And if those files are empty, they are useless.
<Starcraftmazter> no...i said known_hosts doesnt exist
<Starcraftmazter> all those 3 exist and are empty
<Starcraftmazter> should i delete them?
<xubuntu837> hello can anyone help me? i have installed cairo dock in my xubuntu and it runs great but when i am starting the computer always on the startup it starts double times
<bekks> Starcraftmazter: Your choice. You have to have valid keys.
<Starcraftmazter> what are the keyboard shortcuts to cut and paste in xubuntu terminal
<Starcraftmazter> bekks: what are you suggesting?
<xubuntu837> so i have to close the one dock via task manager lol or via the menu right click on the dock and quit and just remains the one dock
<bekks> Starcraftmazter: Recreate valid keys.
<th0r> xubuntu837, either remove it from autostart or save the session when it isn't running.
<Starcraftmazter> bekks: how?
<Starcraftmazter> screw it ima get rid of the ssh dir and reinstall al lthe packages
<bekks> Starcraftmazter: I dont know how those keys where generated. ssh-keygen -t dsa will create new keys, in a normal ssh environment. Which you dont have, I guess.
<bekks> Starcraftmazter: That will not help. Thats not windows.
<bekks> Starcraftmazter: reinstalling software literally never will recreate your personal config.
<Starcraftmazter> i didnt create any personal copnfig
<Starcraftmazter> this is a _new_ xubuntu install
<Starcraftmazter> i dont understand why opensshd doesnt just work out of the box like every other distro ive ever used
<xubuntu837> th0r thank you but how i check anyway the autostarts?i knew in the windows i could just cmd==>and msconfig
<bekks> Those keys mentioned on your error messages do not exist in a default xubuntu config.
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, it should. I wonder why the keys and the config files are all empty files on that server
<th0r> xubuntu837, Menu - Settings - Sessions and Autostart
<Starcraftmazter> well i dont know what to tell you guys, i guess i must have obtained the xubuntu iso from a parallel universe
<th0r> xubuntu837, if it isn't in autostart you saved a session while two docks were running. Again, save a session with no docks running
<bekks> Starcraftmazter: Why dont you just recreate valid keys then?
<Starcraftmazter> bekks: i already ran the command you mentioned twice, it did not solve the error
<Starcraftmazter> im reinstalling ssh, will advice once it finishes
<bekks> Starcraftmazter: Of course it doesnt. Because you have to modify your config.
<xubuntu837> th0r thanks :) still 20 days on xubuntu and i am so noob :)
<Starcraftmazter> would have been good if you mentioned that..
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, I don't think that will help as it won't overwrite existing keys
<Starcraftmazter> i dont have any keys, i got rid of the ssh dir
<bekks> Starcraftmazter: It is very obvious, since my command displays different filenames than those in your error message.
<Starcraftmazter> you're gonna hate this bekks
<Starcraftmazter> but reinstalling ssh metapackage fixed everything
<bekks> Because it writes a default new config, which means: you have modified your config and broke it.
<Starcraftmazter> no, i never touched it
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, someone did
<Starcraftmazter> you also said reinstalling wont fix it >_>
<Starcraftmazter> well this server is brand new, its never been connected to the internet before, and its in my room
<Starcraftmazter> i just highly doubt that
<bekks> Starcraftmazter: However. You had a modified, broken ssh config.
<Starcraftmazter> yes - but it was already broken
<Starcraftmazter> next question, why wont it let me ssh with root
<Starcraftmazter> as in, it claims the password is wrong
<bekks> Because there is no valid root account in Ubuntu.
<Starcraftmazter> urgh
<Starcraftmazter> is there any way around that
<th0r> Starcraftmazter, and root login is disabled in ssh server by default
<bekks> And ssh as root should be prosecuted and sentenced with no less than 10y of prison.
<bekks> Starcraftmazter: Use sudo.
<Starcraftmazter> theres no difference between logging in with my user and elevating priviledges
<Starcraftmazter> it requires the exact same information
<Starcraftmazter> just extra steps
<bekks> There is a heavy differency in terms of security.
<Starcraftmazter> why cant i find the libcurl-devel package
<bekks> Because it isnt named like that.
<Starcraftmazter> okey, what is it named?
<bekks> libcurl-dev :)
<Starcraftmazter> i still cant find it :/
<bekks> Starcraftmazter: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcurl&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Starcraftmazter> libcurl4-openssl-dev?
<Starcraftmazter> ;_____;
<bekks> If thats what you want - yes.
<Starcraftmazter> i want non confusing package names ;________________;
<bekks> The names are obvious. -gnutls-dev and -nss-dev -- depending on what you want, you have to choose.
<Starcraftmazter> why am i being prompted with a login screen of a sudden and i cant log in
<Starcraftmazter> nvm
<Starcraftmazter> how can i make xubuntu boot into non gui mode by default?
<Farnots> Just a question :  Xubuntu is more faster than a classic Ubuntu ? It's for a little netbook.
<elfy> Farnots: in my experience it is
<Farnots> Ok cool and i've only 1go of ram. It's good ? (yeh i know it's ridiculous ^^ )
<elfy> I use it on an old laptop with less than that :)
<Farnots> Haaaa ok good it's perfect :)
<Farnots> Thanks for your help.
<elfy> welcome
<elfy> Starcraftmazter: I believe that removing quiet splash and using text instead in /etc/default/grub will do that
<elfy> Starcraftmazter: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" then update grub
<Starcraftmazter> elfy: whats update grub?
<Starcraftmazter> grub2-update doesnt work
<elfy> sudo update-grub
<elfy> just checked in vm - worked here
<nikola_> I have sound from my built-in speakers, but sound isn't working from the headphones
<Starcraftmazter> cheers
<nikola_> pulseaudio volume control shows the sound levels moving just fine when headphones are plugged in, but i cant hear anything - any ideas?
<Starcraftmazter> elfy: it did not seem to work, still loads xfce
<nikola_> (everything looks fine in alsamixer if that is relevent - the speakers are on full, and my volume buttons seem to control the master level - mic isnt muted, etc)
<elfy> Starcraftmazter: well I'm not sure what you've done exactly - but it worked fine here, booted to terminal, removed it and it's back to login screen
<Starcraftmazter> urgh errr
<Starcraftmazter> elfy: i did do update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<elfy> oh yea I can see exactly where I said that
<Starcraftmazter> this was previously :P
<Starcraftmazter> do you think that would effect it?
<elfy> no idea - but what version of xubuntu are you using ? can't remember when we went to lightdm
<Starcraftmazter> 13.04
<elfy> and you're using or were using gdm?
<Starcraftmazter> its whatever the default was
<Starcraftmazter> i read that bit of advice on some forum
<Starcraftmazter> doesnt seem to have done the trick
<elfy> well if you've got a default 13.04 it won't have gdm but lightdm
<Starcraftmazter> okey
<elfy> I'd try and undo what you've done :)
<Starcraftmazter> well thats all i did
<Starcraftmazter> if it doesnt have gdm then i did nothing
<Starcraftmazter> :P
<elfy> well then I've no idea why it doesn't work there but does here
<elfy> sorry
<Starcraftmazter> ok ;(
<Starcraftmazter> elfy: i just had a look, text wasnt in the kernel options
<Starcraftmazter> for some reason
<elfy> Starcraftmazter: check the /etc/default/grub file again - edit if necessary - update-grub
<elfy> or you can reboot - then e at grub and edit the line insitu at grub and see if it works
<peyam> if you wana update the grub look here : http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com/2013/05/04/ubuntu-doesnt-work-grub-rescue-after-installing-ubuntu-xubuntu-kubuntu/
<elfy> peyam: that's not the issue :)
<peyam> sorry. I just came ! :)
<elfy> s'ok :)
<Starcraftmazter> so what does update-rc.d -f gdm remove do
<Starcraftmazter> if anything
<elfy> it used to once upon a time remove a gdm symlink apparently
<Starcraftmazter> interesting
<elfy> not completely sure tbh - was just reading - anyway have you got the file edited properly? if you're not sure then cat /etc/default/grub |pastebinit
<elfy> and give us the url
<Starcraftmazter> yes it works
<elfy> k
<Starcraftmazter> but now my graphics cards are uninitialised or something
<Starcraftmazter> but it was doing that prior
<Starcraftmazter> but after i did the gdm thing
<Starcraftmazter> :/
<elfy> Starcraftmazter: you're not having a lot of luck - I see a whole lot of scrollback re ssh and stuff as well
<Starcraftmazter> yeeeeeh
<Starcraftmazter> fixing things one by one
<elfy> Starcraftmazter: why did you want to boot to terminal rather than login screen?
<Starcraftmazter> because i dont need the gui
<Starcraftmazter> that is happening fine now, but im just wondering how i've stuffed up X
<elfy> well hopefully you'll have done everything in a terminal so you can backtrack :)
<Starcraftmazter> heh...
<Net-1> Are skype working on Xubuntu 13.04 ?
<Net-1> I dont finde skype in the software center.
<elfy> Net-1: yea you can install it - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Net-1> elfy: Will skype be available in the software center again ?
<elfy> it will be if you enable the partner repository
<Net-1> What is that ?
<elfy> read the wiki link I gave you :)
<Net-1> elfy: So i have to use a command to enable the partner repository ? Is it on a meny some place ?
<elfy> settings - software sources - other software
<elfy> then reload however you do that in software centre - no idea personally, don't use it, then skype will be there
<xubuntu138> I have a laptop without usb boot and a broken cd-rom but supports network boot
<xubuntu138> can i install xubuntu on it?
<knome> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bullgard4> Where can I find a schedule for Ubuntu Open Week 2013? http://is.gd/8rtIi does not answer this question.
<Pici> bsk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<Pici> bsk: sorry
<bsk> Pici: no problem
<xubuntuNewb> Hi, I'm having trouble with GRUB.  I've tried to get it to overwrite the windows bootloader but nothing happens.  To get into xubuntu I have to 'root (hd0,2)' and 'kernel * root=/dev/sdd3' etc. every time.
<xubuntu238> Hi all
<elfy> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu238> I'm having trouble with GRUB.  I've tried to get it to overwrite the windows bootloader but nothing happens.  To get into xubuntu I have to 'root (hd0,2)' and 'kernel * root=/dev/sdd3' etc. every time.  :(
<xubuntu238> sorry to be a mouth-breathing-noob... I'm not really familiar with irc either
<elfy> you're fine - you miught need to be patient for someone who can help you to come along though
<pleia2> xubuntu238: what file are you editing to accomplish this?
<elfy> I assume that this is a win8/xubuntu dual boot though
<elfy> or uefi/efi somehow
<xubuntu238> Yeah it's win8 and xubuntu 12.04.  I'm not actually editing any file.  I'm just typing at the 'grub>' prompt.
<xubuntu238> thx :)
 * elfy doesn't know much about efi and boot I'm afraid
<elfy> my old grub install command is unlikely to be of much help currently
<xubuntu238> I don't think the grub loader installed on the main partition. I tried to overwrite windows bootloader with grub by selecting the main drive for grub, but it didn't work.
<xubuntu238> I wouldn't think so.  I'm sure grub2 installed on the os, but it didn't write to the mbr.
<elfy> you could try - sudo grub-install /dev/sda then sudo update-grub if the first works
<elfy> but I doubt it'll work
<xubuntu238> Cheers, I will try it
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xubuntu238> elfy, it looks like it probably worked, but I'll have to reboot to see :D
<elfy> good luck then :)
<elfy> xubuntu238: you did do both?
<xubuntu238> Yep, I did both, and the update found the linux kernels and the windows 8 loader.
<elfy> k
<elfy> good luck then :)
<xubuntu238> will report back
<Mouth-Breathing-> no joy :(
<Mouth-Breathing-> Might be because I used /dev/sdd as that's my primary drive. I'll try it again as /dev/sda
<xubuntu572> a quick question on xubuntu 13.04
<xubuntu572> trying to install google chrome browser and it gives me a dependsie of libudev0 >0.47
<holstein> xubuntu572: are you up to date? i would do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and try using something like gdebi-gtk that might help with dep's
<xubuntu572> just installed and did software update, should be already accomplished, chromium was installed successfully
<holstein> xubuntu572: and you still have the error? i remember trying to install chrome in 13.04 when i was beta testing and seeing that issue.. its really something that chrome will be responsible for making sure 13.04 can run
<xubuntu572> thanks for help
<xubuntu406> hi
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu406> i just updated to xubuntu 12.10, but u have aproblem
<Noskcaj> xubuntu406, you might want to go to 13.04
<Noskcaj> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<Noskcaj> or back to 12.04.2
<Noskcaj> !precise
<ubottu> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Xubuntu.  Download at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu  Release notes at http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<xubuntu406> the system already connected to wifi but unable to open any page.
<Noskcaj> xubuntu406, strange, that sounds like a bug in your modem though
<xubuntu406> before upgrading every thing worked fine. but now although the wifi conected, but i canot open aything
<Unit193> If you open a terminal and type in  dig xubuntu.org  what's the output?
<Noskcaj> i have no ideas, other than use either 12.04 or 13.04
<xubuntu406> i have not tried dig xubutnu.org
<xubuntu406> but itried opening google.com
<Unit193> Yes, but try using the  dig  command with google.com, and tell us what the output is.
<xubuntu406> i am on windows mode, i have to restart to switch to xubuntu.
<Unit193> Seems like it may be your DNS.
<xubuntu406> but i am now on windows i dont have any problem
<xubuntu406> before upgraidng to 12.10 everything was ok
#xubuntu 2013-05-21
<Guanacat> buenas tardes
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Guanacat> bona cera
<xubuntu986> hello? i just uploaded xubuntu and it asking for user and password what should i do
<xubuntu986> hello? i just uploaded xubuntu and it asking for user and password what should i do
<sketch_> ok i got a few ?'s... i want to be able to access my movie drive from my other pc also running xubuntu 13.xx
<sketch_> any ideas? i also want a good snes emulster like snes9x
<sketch_> emulator*
<nyRednek> sketch_: i like zsnes
<sketch_> how do i get it to work in xubuntu?
<sketch_> i tried bsnes and its not letting me run anything
<nyRednek> sketch_: zsnes is in the universe repo
<nyRednek> sketch_: you running 64 bit or 32 bit?
<sketch_> 64 all day
<nyRednek> sketch_: oh...zsnes is 32 bit
<nyRednek> sketch_: and written in assembly
<sketch_> and when i goto the software center to try to install it i get this   There isn’t a software package called “zsnes” in your current software sources.
<nyRednek> sketch_: there isn't a 64 bit version
<sketch_> figures
<sketch_> any ideas?
<nyRednek> i forget if ubuntu still does multilib
<sketch_> i have no idea
<Unit193> Yes.
<sketch_> anyone know how to get file sharing working?
<sketch_> i have all 4 of mt pc's im my house on xubuntu 13.04 and one thats always on that has all my music/movies that i want all the pc's to be able to connect to
<Unit193> Over Samba/cifs it isn't so hard.
<sketch_> do explain please
<Unit193> I just edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and I'm good to go, but maybe below will help.
<Unit193> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sketch_> i installed samba on all the pc's but now im lost
<Kilos> morning from za
<Kilos> can someone please help me with getting xchat alert sound working
<Kilos> on ubuntu it plays bell.ogg but here on xchat i get nothing
<Kilos> all other sound works
<Kilos> i am using 12.04
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i've updated to 13 version of xubuntu, and my terminal became xterm, or something like this
<XATRIX> Actually when i open my terminal , i have a plain windows, without borders, caption bar. Windows decorations
<XATRIX> That's the screenshot i have http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-21052013-103720.php
<XATRIX> Anything you can advice me to get back windows manager styles back on this window ?
<Myrtti> and you can repeat the bug even after logging out and back in again?
<XATRIX> Didn't test it, but i think it should be the same
<XATRIX> You wan't me to log in/out ?
<Myrtti> is this the first time you've logged in after the upgrade?
<XATRIX> Nope, i upgraded yesterday, then rebooted one time after, and was working about half of the day
<XATRIX> And today i see this crappy thing
<XATRIX> Ok, let me relog
<XATRIX> I'll test it
<XATRIX> Myrtti: Yea, the same shit happend again, no windows styles for this window
<TheSheep> XATRIX: right-click inside it, select preferences, go to the appearance tab and check the 'display borders around new windows' checkbox
<TheSheep> XATRIX: then open a new terminal window
<TheSheep> also
<XATRIX> Yeap, thanks
<TheSheep> !language | XATRIX
<ubottu> XATRIX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<XATRIX> that's my fault... i've disabled...
<Myrtti> well that was interesting, total hands free experience while my laptop decided it was time to do something with my harddrive
<XATRIX> Ah, sorry, i won't say a bad words... I'm not english-native, so, didn't think that was distressing
<XATRIX> Also, is there any shortcuts for using as "maximize window" ? Not a fullscreen mode, not to override pop-ups
<koegs> XATRIX: ALT+F10
<koegs> you can change it in the system settings
<XATRIX> Yea, thanks a lot!
<Mohi> hey guys
<Mohi> anyone there?
<Myrtti> to a varying degree
<Mohi> hi Myrtti
<Mohi> Iḿ trying to use an USB device on my Xubuntu
<Mohi> which requires USBFS
<Mohi> apparently, this is not available for thos kernel versions higher than 2.6, which is the case here
<Mohi> Do you have any idea how to deal with that?
<madam> Greetings Mere Mortals.
<bazhang> madam, do you have a xubuntu support question?
<madam> bazhang? What sort of a name is that? Are you jewish too?
<bazhang> !ot | madam
<ubottu> madam: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<madam> That's nice.
<gmg85> hi guys
<gmg85> voyager distro based on xubuntu has a full screen unity type application finder...where can i download that?
<madam> gmg85, do you have a xubuntu support question.
<madam> gmg85: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<madam> Yeah I am about to install windoze 7 on a vacant partition, on my linux machine....... and to then modify the GRUB boot loader... will lurk here until I get stuck.
<madam> I just so hate microsoft......  I just so wish I could run SOME of the apps, without installing it. Anyone good at using virtual machines? I'd rather that than installing win 7 at all. Nothing much installing virtual machines in the software centre or on the net. Any ideas on what they are called, where and how to install them and use them.
<bazhang> !vbox > madam
<ubottu> madam, please see my private message
<gmg85> fullscreen application finder for xubuntu?
<madam>  Ubuttu - can't you find anything better to do with your time, besides sending private messages, to people who do not want to hear from you, or to read your messages?
<madam> Come to think of it, I should remind you that the rest of the human race is not here to play social worker for you or your issues. If your hard up for someone to boss around, buy a dog to kick.
<knome> madam, stop right now.
<elfy> ty bazhang
<elfy> gmg85: I've not seen one that's fullscreen - I just use the Alt+F2 one if I need to
<gmg85> elfy get voyager 13.04 run it live and click on the application launcher
<elfy> why would I want to do that?
<gmg85> elfy dont
<gmg85> the launcher is called slingshot
<elfy> there's a ppa for that apparently, not sure I'd try it
<knome> gmg85, voyager isn't supported on this channel
<Donnie> Need some help... Can I run a complete xubuntu on my flashdrive, and 'save' what I do on it for use when I need it? Somethings I prefer to do on linux rather than windows
<TheSheep> Donnie: yes
<lderan> Donnie: this may be of help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Donnie> Nice. Now can you help me partition my flash drive in half? I have a 16gb and I'm willing to give half for a liux system, and half for whatever I need to port from windows to windows
<Donnie> Actually I can probably do it on a live install couldn't I?
<Donnie> Cut down the linux how I want it, save it to the flashdrive. install everything I want then use gparted to cut it in half
<TheSheep> Donnie: the usb-creator actually just asks you how much of the space you want for your data
<TheSheep> Donnie: you just move the slider
<Donnie> Wel I'm on windows now. I have unetbootin, I'm gonna find a good, fast, stable 'live' to put on it, then boot into it... Where would I go from there to make it a perm install on just the flash drive
<TheSheep> too bad
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<Starcraftmazter> in additional drivers, what is the difference between fglrx and fglrx-updates
<th3pr0ph3t> Hi, I installed xubuntu after a while and I'm amazed! It looks great, it's fast and doesn't look like Ubuntu's lesser brother anymore... all the contrary :O
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> eggcellent!
<bsk> agreed :D
<bsk> and Thunar now has tabs o/ :P
<th3pr0ph3t> Thunar in xubuntu copied a defect from nautilus too... the Backspace no longer navigates up in the directory tree (but at leas goes back in history).
<bsk> th3pr0ph3t: yes, but I think that Alt + Up is more appropriate for this
<th3pr0ph3t> well yes but that's how it works in Windows and people get used to it :/
<th3pr0ph3t> anyway, it's no big deal...
<bsk> :)
<Guest26200> hi all
<elfy> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mati75> hello
<veebull> hello there
<veebull> I was trying to get rid of the second bluetooth icon, and suddenly when I log out xubuntu no longer gives the option to save session
<veebull> so now I'm stuck with a series of windows that I *don't* want popping open every time I log back in.
<veebull> Any hints as to where I need to look to remedy this?
<SonikkuAmericaX> veebull: In xfce4-settings-manager (Settings Manager)...
<elfy> you can cleat the saved sessions - setting manager - session and startup = session tab
<SonikkuAmericaX> (Thanks elfy, you beat me)
<elfy> :)
<SonikkuAmericaX> (Except we're not playing a sport that requires cleats [I hope]) :)
<veebull> That worked, thanks!
<elfy> :)
<toast> ok so i have a always on pc that runs xubuntu 13.04 and i have a few laptops that also run the same but i want to have a open way to share all the movies/music on all connected to my network and i've been struglling with samba... anyone got the knowledge to get this to work for me and my fam?
<baizon> toast: try owncloud :)
<toast> ?
<baizon> just a suggestion :)
<Myrtti> baizon: a bit over the top one
<baizon> i think so :)
<Myrtti> toast: which part are you having trouble with?
<toast> getting the folder to share/see it from other pc's
<toast> i have a 1tb hd dedicated to just movies and have 5 people thand cant see um
<Myrtti> xubuntu doesnt have samba installed for a start
<Myrtti> nor any other Ubuntu derivatives
<toast> i got it installed
<Myrtti> so you'd have to install it first. Then Xubuntu doesn't have any graphical user interfaces for sharing, either, so it's mainly editing config files, unless you find some app to do it - but it's not worth it as the config files aren't too difficult to handle in my opinion
<Myrtti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide#Samba_Server_Configuration_in_terminal
<toast> i got that part but i just dont know how to do the config to make it all work
<Myrtti> *squint*
 * Myrtti fixes an error
<toast> damn it im lost...
<Myrtti> well you need to define users (or machines) and groups (or levels of trust) first
<Myrtti> who can you trust to do what with which files
<toast> only me and 2 other but we have are own pc's so we dont have accounts on each others pc's if that matters
<vabik> Hi, i have a problem with my creative Audigy 2 ZS card, sometimes output is ok, and microphone is never working, it's making output not working too, when i only try to record something.
<toast> and does everyone have to have samba installed?
<toast> or just the main pc?
<Myrtti> toast: server no, client yes
<Myrtti> I am a bit rusty in this since it's been a good while since I've last done any of this
<toast> bahhh i have no idea... i need this done
<bsk> toast: I like the system-config-samba package
<bsk> it's very simple and powerful :)
<toast> so what do i do?
<bsk> toast: Settings Manager > Samba
<toast> did that
<bsk> configure the shared folders and that's it
<toast> as soon as i try to open it it says ithat some lines cant be understood 248: 	server role = domain controller  294: 	server role = domain controller
<bsk> toast: did you edit some samba configuration file manually?
<toast> yeah tried
<bsk> I recommend you purge them all and retry: sudo aptitude purge samba system-config-samba && sudo aptitude install system-config-samba
<toast> is there a way i can get someone to do like a teamviewer thing and just show me?
<bsk> unfortunatelly I have to leave now, sorry :/
<toast> that command dont work either btw
<toast> anyone???
<toast> how do i compleatly remove everything samba and start over?
<toast> this is the most annoying thing
<toast> now im stuck with the samba file in /ect
<toast> anyone use teamviewer that knows what there doing with file sharing?
<bekks> toast: They use a closed source method of transferring files.
<toast> no i need someone to show me how to get this pc to share my movies/music with the rest of the network
<_maddy> hi all
<_maddy> I have a problem, I just installed xubuntu 13.04, and it looks like no bootloader (grub) was installed at all...I used the custom install option
<_maddy> I have 2 hard disks, with windows on one and linux on one, I can only boot the windows disk
<_maddy> so how can I manually install grub?
<SonikkuAmerica> _maddy: Pop your Live image in, boot from it, get Boot Repair [ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair ], update, install Boot Repair and go!
<SonikkuAmerica> (Oops(
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<toast> I NEED HELP!!! Please help me get this working...
<SonikkuAmerica> !help | toast
<ubottu> toast: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SonikkuAmerica> toast: Tell us about what kind of setup you have
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | that is
<ubottu> that is: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<toast> im trying to get the main pc to share my movies/music  to my network... all the pc's in my house run xubuntu 13.04 and we all need access
<toast> if anyone has teamviewer and could just show me that be great... sorry for my post
<SonikkuAmerica> I have TeamViewer but not Xubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> I have Unity.
<SonikkuAmerica> But if you gimme a second, I'll pull up my VBox'ed Xubuntu and figure it out for ya.
<toast> wouldnt it really be basicly the same sence there both ubuntu ? thx i'll be here
<toast> someone told me to do NFSv4 but im lost
<Luke__> Hi, just a quick question - do you have any experience with Xubuntu 12.10 (altest updates) and a laptop with docking station with two monitors attached, running core i5 with intel HD 4000 graphics? I just installed it, and it can't be booted in dock without "nomodeset" and if it is, it recognizes only one screen... I really want it to behave like Win 7, which have no trouble with dock and multiple screens at all.
<elfy> toast: I can possibly help you with nfs
<elfy> just give me a few minutes - half way through some real life stuff
<toast> i'll be here
<toast> thank you
<vabik> Hello, is there any chance to force Audigy 2 ZS to work properly (output and input) on Xubuntu 13.04?
<elfy> toast: hi - so I don't use nfsv4 but I do use nfs
<elfy> toast: so what have you done so far - where are you reading information from ?
<toast> in xubuntu?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<elfy> ok cool - so what have you done from that page so far? or none of it?
<toast> just the apt-get install nfs-kernel-server  and  mkdir -p /export/users
<elfy> ok
<toast> this is where i got to sudo mount --bind /home/users /export/users  mount: special device /home/users does not exist
<elfy> I'd rather use the nfs that nfsv4 - I know that works, or at least it works here for me :)
<toast> ok so what do i do?
<elfy> sudo apt-get install rpcbind nfs-kernel-server
<elfy> do that - then we need to know where the music etc that you want to share are
<elfy> and we need to know the IP address of your server machine - which I assume is yours
<toast> sudo apt-get install rpcbind nfs-kernel-server
<toast> Reading package lists... Done
<toast> Building dependency tree
<toast> Reading state information... Done
<toast> nfs-kernel-server is already the newest version.
<toast> rpcbind is already the newest version.
<toast> rpcbind set to manually installed.
<toast> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<elfy> gah
<elfy> please don't do that :)
<elfy> toast: if you want to share a bunch of lines use paste.ubuntu.com
<toast> sorry what would you have me do?
<elfy> toast: ok you got a terminal open?
<toast> yuppers
<elfy> ifconfig
<elfy> make a note of the inet addr you see in the second line
<elfy> toast: ok - now we need to know what folders it is you want to share - where abouts are they ?
<elfy> if you have no idea where then tell me
<toast> its a 2 hd's... uder devices?
<elfy> you got thunar open - click on one of them - then tell me what path it says for them at the top :)
<toast> hold on
<toast> it wont let me paste it
<elfy> type it :)
<elfy> won't let you paste from thunar to here?
<elfy> toast: actually are these devices both mounted?
<toast> it wont come up here i can copy and paste it but it wont come up here when i hit enter
<toast> yeah
<elfy> type it then
<elfy> nvm
<toast> tried and still
<toast> media toast movies
<elfy> /media/toast/movies?
<elfy> if that's what you're trying to do you need an extra leading / :)
<toast> yeah with a cap Movies
<elfy> ok - music?
<elfy> and in linux capitals are important - movies and Movies are 2 completely different things
<toast> that be the same place but with Stuff
<elfy> we need to know the paths to both folders - or you do :)
<elfy> do these both get mounted when you boot?
<toast> not auto
<toast> but the machine never gets turned off so
<elfy> ok - as far as I know we need to have them automounted so that nfs can see them
<toast> ok
<elfy> are they both linux drives or have you moved to xubuntu from windows and they are both ntfs
<toast> they're fat 32
<toast> both 500gb drives and bout full
<tumble> hello guys, can anyone tell me how long a bug like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/1172018 needs to get fixed? is it about days, weeks or rather months?
<elfy> toast can you run these 2 commands from a terminal please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1104435 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu Raring) "duplicate for #1172018 xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New]
<tumble> I'm asking because it renders my whole system unusable
<toast> yup no prob
<elfy> toast: sudo blkid | pastebinit and mount | pastebinit
<elfy> toast: you'll get 2 urls - give them to me please
<Unit193> toast: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/1104435 has it marked as fixed in saucy, so I'd think it'd be SRU'd to raring.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1104435 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu Raring) "xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New]
<Unit193> tumble: Sorry, that was for you.
<tumble> SRU'd, I guess that's good? :D
<Unit193> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Unit193> Yep./
<toast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687868/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687872/
<elfy> ok
<elfy> 2 secs
<tumble> thank you very much for the info then ;)
<Unit193> tumble: You'll see the upstream bug report, and that it has a patch attached.  Anyway, you may be able to request a SRU, don't remember how those work.
<elfy> toast please do this sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.2105
<elfy> do it exactly like that please
<toast> done
<elfy> ok - gksudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<elfy> at this point please be very careful
<elfy> go to the last line and enter a couple of times to get away from the system mounts
<toast> ok
<elfy> toast - copy this UUID=3556-1D0A /media/toast/Movies vfat defaults,user,dmask=027,fmask=137 0 0
<tumble> Unit193: would it make a difference for me if I would use ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10 ? Does it already contain this fix?
<elfy> toast - no - sorry - edit the UUID to UUID=4232-8181
<Unit193> tumble: Not as far as I know.
<elfy> toast: then UUID=3556-1D0A /media/toast/Stuff
<tumble> looks like I should try to build xfce from their git repositories then
<tumble> should work following http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/building right?
<elfy> toast - long day  UUID=3556-1D0A /media/toast/Stuff vfat defaults,user,dmask=027,fmask=137 0 0
<elfy> once you've done those - cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit and give us the url
<Unit193> tumble: Could setup pbuilder and build from saucy, it's not much different right now.
<Unit193> tumble: Can't wait for an update?
<tumble> oh well, if you think it could happen within a week or so, I can wait. I'm just waiting for a bit already, hoping that something happens :D
<Unit193> 32bit or 64?
<tumble> 64
<elfy> toast: how you doing?
<toast> hold on dog messing with me
<vabik> hi, sorry for repeating it :D But i have a problem with Creative audigy 2 ZS input.
<elfy> lol
<toast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687931/
<Unit193> tumble: As long as you're going to go off and compile something, try a package here in a few minutes, if it doesn't work, just purge and go on to the next option.
<tumble> ok
<toast> i forgot the space in the 0's
<elfy> open it up and put the space in there please - save again
<toast> already done
<elfy> k
<elfy> you're going to have to create mountpoints now - but your drives are already there at the moment, so if you're watching a film or listening to music you'll have to stop for the moment
<toast> i'm all in this so go ahead lol
<elfy> sudo umount /dev/sc1 /dev/sdb1 && sudo mount -a
<elfy> sigh
<elfy> that will fail
<toast> not good
<elfy> sudo umount /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdb1
<elfy> sudo mkdir /media/toast/Movies /media/toast/Stuff && sudo mount -a
<elfy> should all work - then you should have the drives back and mounted
<elfy> if at any point there's an error it should get echoed into the terminal
<toast> looking good
<elfy> all done?
<toast> yeah but if i try to open Movies i get permission denied
<toast> or Stuff
<elfy> I hate windows file systems
<toast> join the club
<Unit193> tumble: It's not an official package, but it's just the saucy one built for raring.  http://vanir.unit193.tk/raring/xfce4-session_4.10.0-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<elfy> toast - open fstab again   sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<tumble> thank you, I will give it a try
<toast> done
<tumble> I guess it takes a full reboot to take effect, doesn't it?
<elfy> toast change the ends of both the 2 new lines to defaults,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000 0 0
<Unit193> tumble: Would need to log out and back in, to cycle out xfce4-session.
<tumble> okay, brb
<elfy> save and close then sudo umount /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdb1 && sudo mount -a and check again in thunar
<elfy> toast: ^^
<Unit193> tumble: yey or nay?
<tumble> yey so far, trying to break it :D
<tumble> was relatively easy to reproduce actually, it happened almost everytime I started some application from either the application menu or the dock
<tumble> so far it works^^
<toast> done take a look pleas to make sure   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687986/
<Unit193> Great, hopefully the SRU will come in soon too.
<tumble> so what you did was checking out their git repo and compiling it right?
<elfy> toast they look ok - but at this point I'm just reading things - long long time since I needed to mount windows filesystems
<elfy> toast: save and close then sudo umount /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdb1 && sudo mount -a and check again in thunar
<Unit193> tumble: No, I rebuilt the saucy package (only change was fixing that bug) and rebuilt in a raring chroot.
<toast> beautiful it works
<tumble> uhm, what do I need to google for to read a bit about it?^^
<elfy> toast: k so now we can get on with the nfs bit
<tumble> building packages and stuff
<Unit193> !pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<toast> yay!!! lol
<tumble> okay nice, thanks again
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<elfy> toast: you made a note of the inetaddr from ifconfig?
<toast> yuppers
<elfy> sudo mousepad /etc/exports
<toast> just the first one rish on the 2nd line?
<elfy> yep - what is it
<Unit193> tumble: There's also the Debian package documentation to read, fun stuff.
<toast> 192.168.0.6
<elfy> ok - got the exports file open?
<tumble> yet a young padawan I am, a lot to learn about Linux I have :s
<elfy> toast - go to the bottom again - new line then
<toast> done
<elfy> toast: /media/toast/Movies 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<elfy> then do the same again but use /media/toast/Stuff instead
<toast> done
<elfy> save and close
<elfy> sudo exportfs -ra
<elfy> then sudo exportfs  and you should see the two shares
<elfy> sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart
<toast> ok
<elfy> all done - no errors?
<toast> no hoast name?
<toast> host*
<elfy> sudo exportfs |pastebinit
<elfy> brb need tea
<toast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688059/
<toast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688077/
<elfy> toast: cat /etc/exports | pastebinit
<toast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688086/
<elfy> odd - neveer seen that before, the only thing I can think of is did you completely undo your samab efforts?
<toast> i believe i did is there anyway to remove all traces of samba even in the /etc?
<elfy> not sure never used it
<toast> i did the apt-get remove
<elfy> cat /etc/samba/smb.conf |pastebinit
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep samba  see if there's any rc there too.
<toast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688106/
<elfy> Unit193: there's a bunch of stuff at the bottom of toast smb.conf - which can be removed please
<Unit193> elfy: Everything past postexec
<toast> lost...
<elfy> toast: sudo mousepad /etc/samba/smb.conf
<elfy> right at the very bottom - delete everything after the postexec line - that is all the stuff that looks like your paths
<elfy> save and close
<elfy> Unit193: ta :)
<toast> done
<Unit193> Sure.
<elfy> toast: sudo exportfs -ra
<elfy> sudo exportfs
<elfy> do you now just get 2 lines?
<toast> done and i get 2 with the ip's and 2 with world
<elfy> ok - no idea what that's about - maybe there's a samba service needs to be stopped and started again ... Unit193 ?
<Unit193> elfy: Yes, but he also has [homes] shared.
<elfy> can you explain how to unshare it then :)
<elfy> Unit193: ^^
<elfy> Unit193: nvm - think I got it
<toast> also can i add to the files from anothe pc?
<Unit193> Comment out lines 249-251, and not sure about the two before, I don't hav 'em.
<elfy> open that smb.conf file again toast and put # at the beginning of ^^
<elfy> toast: lets get this machine of yours sharing first
<toast> done
<elfy> try the sudo exportfs -ra and sudo exportfs again
<bekks> exportfs will not work for samba, but for nfs only.
<bekks> restart samba or reload its config.
<elfy> I thought as much bekks
<Unit193> sudo service smbd restart
<toast> yeah its the same elfy
<elfy> oh hang on
<elfy> do ls /export/users
<toast> smbd: unrecognized service
<elfy> ^^
<elfy> that's a lower case L not a 1
<toast> done
<elfy> does it show anything ?
<toast> nope
<elfy> you did this before I started helping you mkdir -p /export/users and had issues with the mount --bind is that right?
<toast> yeah
<elfy> bekks: you got any idea? toast and I have mounted with fstab, got the exports in /etc/exports and they work but he was doing ^^ and got stuck earlier
<bekks> MAybe some typo in the config.
<elfy> the nfs one? that looks good to me - I'm not undertsanding where the extra two shares are coming from here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688059/
<elfy> toast: try this sudo rm -r /export/
<elfy> then do the exportfs -ra things again
<toast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688175/
<elfy> toast: can you do cat /etc/exportfs |pastebinit again
<elfy> I'm completely lost now - they were there a short while ago
<toast> cat: /etc/exportfs: No such file or directory
<elfy> sorry exports
<toast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688192/ didnt even see that
<elfy> toast: you've got a space between 255.255.255.0 (rw - remove the space from both lines
<elfy> gksudo mousepad /etc/exports
<elfy> bekks: that sort of typo perhaps
<toast> habit to space lol
<toast> its done
<elfy> sudo exportfs -ra && sudo exportfs
<toast> yay!!! just 2
<elfy> 2 - you should have 10 ... :p
<toast> ?
<elfy> joking - because I need it :)
<toast> ok then we both do i was lie wtf? lol
<elfy> :)
<elfy> right so that's almost there now - you need to work on each of the machines you want to share to now
<toast> on in front of me
<elfy> ok - sudo apt-get install rpcbind nfs-common
<toast> done
<elfy> forgotten a step :|
<toast> damn
<elfy> go back to the machine your sharing from please
<toast> still there
<elfy> gksudo mousepad /etc/hosts.deny
<elfy> add this line - as it is  here rpcbind mountd nfsd statd lockd rquotad : ALL
<elfy> save close
<elfy> gksudo mousepad /etc/hosts.allow
<elfy> add this line - as it is here rpcbind mountd nfsd statd lockd rquotad :  192.168.0.6
<elfy> save close
<elfy> sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart
<toast> done
<vabik> hi, i deleted pavucontroland now i've reinstalled it, is there any way to bring back its icon in panel tray?
<elfy> toast: copy what you just did with the hosts.deny and hosts.allow files on the client machine
<elfy> oh - please ignore that
<brainwash> vabik: simply install indicator-sound-gtk2
<toast> now just to make sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688259/
<elfy> edit the files but in hosts.deny put rpcbind : ALL and in hosts.allow put rpcbind : 192.168.0.6
<elfy> toast: is that the server deny file?
<toast> n/m i see my wrong now
<toast> yeah
<elfy> I'm not helping - I've been up since about 5am and its 10pm :)
<elfy> then that looks ok
<vabik> brainwash: thank you very much :)
<elfy> I thought you'd done them both and were back at client
<toast> well you did lockd not locked
<elfy> oh
<elfy> are you not copy pasting?
<toast> cant from xchat from what it seems
<bekks> Why dont you just start using NFSv4 instead of messing around with these dinosaurs of hosts.allow and hosts.deny?
<elfy> bekks: if you'd been here when we started you could have :)
<elfy> I use what works for me :)
<toast> im lost with the deny thing
<elfy> rpcbind mountd nfsd statd lockd rquotad : ALL
<toast> what was i supossed to add?
<elfy> that ^^
<toast> i got that so now what?
<elfy> save it
<elfy> then do hosts.allow and add
<elfy> rpcbind mountd nfsd statd lockd rquotad :  192.168.0.6
<bekks> Or forget both files and set the nfs share to be shared with that IP only.
<elfy> bekks: if you can take over then do so - I'm tired out
<bekks> Instead of * in /etc/exports just issue the IP.
<bekks> Done :)
<toast> ?
<bekks> Please show me one line from your /etc/exports
<elfy> toast: follow bekks
<toast> /media/toast/Movies 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 (rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<toast> ok elfy thanks a bunch and get some rest
<bekks> And the only IP allowed to access that share is 192.168.0.6 ?
<toast> thats the ip of the pc that has the movies i want 2 other pc's to be able to access it and add files
<bekks> And both other hosts have static IPs?
<toast> 1 host, 2 clients and no
<bekks> Then try to explain why you mess with hosts.allow and hosts.deny?
<toast> i dont know what im doing i just want it to work thats why i ask
<elfy> bekks: toast doesn't have an idea - and I justuse what works for me
<bekks> ah :)
<bekks> So basically you should drop hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<toast> ok then how?
<elfy> and it'd be pointless me using a single Ip here as they change :)
<bekks> toast: By removing their content.
<toast> yet again how
<bekks> By opening an editor and deleting the content.
<toast> step by step man its all new
<bekks> You have been using an editor all the time - dont you remember that you just edited files on and on?
<toast> yeah but the names of stuff i mean
<toast> so im here in mousepad /etc/hosts.deny
<bekks> So delete the content and save it.
<toast> ok done
<bekks> On to the next file then :)
<toast> which would be?
<bekks>  /etc/hosts.allow
<toast> wasnt anything thare anyway
<toast> there*
<micom> hello, funny it looks like i lost my themes
<micom> i do not see icons, menu bar is gray
<micom> moreover i cannot change it to other style
<micom> do you have any ideas?
<micom> xubuntu 13.04 fresh installation, only updates
<toast> so now what?
<bekks> toast: Restart the NFS server.
<toast> done
<bekks> Now you should be able to mount your shares from you other clients.
<toast>  dont we have to set them up?
<bekks> No?
<bekks> Its jus one command to be issued on them.
<toast> ok so how would i do it then
<Unit193> micom: And you're saying that going to Appearance and resetting the theme does not work?
<micom> Unit193, exactly, when i change it to other in appearance there is no effect
<bekks> toast: mkdir /tmp/test; mount -t nfs root@ipofyourhost:/your/share/name /tmp/test
<bekks> toast: Wrong
<micom> Unit193, there is even no icons in folders
<micom> only white space and text
<bekks> toast: mkdir /tmp/test; sudo mount -t nfs ipofyourhost:/your/share/name /tmp/test
<Unit193> micom: Tried moving .config to .config-backup and relogging in?
<micom> ok Unit193 will try it in next few minutes, gotta save all my open pr0n sites
<toast> /your/share/name?
<toast> and this is done on the cliant pc's right?
<micom> Unit193, it looks like there is no .config in my home directory
<Unit193> micom: Random thought, your home is owned by your user, right?  Do you have the same issue if you create another user?
<micom> Unit193, do know...will check it
<bekks> toast: You have defined the shares in the host's /etc/export
<toast> i believe so idk
<bekks> toast: use one of them to replace /your/share/name when running the command above on the client.
<toast> ok but i have 2  things i want to share
<bekks> Is the second thing already defined in the host's /etc/exports ?
<toast> yeah
<bekks> Then just mount it as the first thing.
<toast> confused
<micom> Unit193, something is wrong, new user works properly, so i have copied .config to new user, but it still does not works
<bekks> mkdir /tmp/test2; sudo mount -t nfs ipofyourhost:/your/second/share /tmp/test2
<toast> it says it cant mkdir "/tmp/test" file exists
<bekks> I said something different.
<toast> /media/toast/Movies and the second is /media/toast/Stuff
<bekks> 0521 230637 < bekks> mkdir /tmp/test2; sudo mount -t nfs ipofyourhost:/your/second/share /tmp/test2
<toast> it also says that access denied by server
<bekks> Then whats the line for the second share from your host's /etc/exports ?
<toast> /media/toast/Stuff 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<bekks> Syntax error. Missing space in front of (
<bekks> Fix it, and restart the nfs server.
<toast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688387 this is what i get on the client pc
<bekks> 0521 231139 < bekks> 0521 230637 < bekks> mkdir /tmp/test2; sudo mount -t nfs ipofyourhost:/your/second/share /tmp/test2
<bekks> mkdir /tmp/test2 -- which is not mkdir /tmp/test
<bekks> And replace /media/toast/Movies with /media/toast/Stuff
<bekks> You already mounted /media/toast/Movies to /tmp/test
<bekks> Now, you want to mount /media/toast/Stuff to /tmp/test2
<toast> ok access still denied by server
<bekks> So whats the very exact command you are typing?
<toast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688409
<bekks> then show the very exact line of your host's /etc/export, in a pastebin please.
<toast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688417/
<bekks> And you did restart the nfs server?
<toast> sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart right?
<bekks> Yes
<toast> this is what i get now http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688421/
<bekks> Then you didnt show me you current /etc/exports from your host.
<toast> but i did and here it is again ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688433/
<bekks> Ok. Well, I think I'd told you something wrong. Delete the space character before ( and restart the nfs server again.
<toast> thats what i thought and you said it was a syntax error
<bekks> I think I was wrong with that.
<toast> restarted and no bs
<bekks> :)
<bekks> So you should be able to mount that second share from your client.
<toast> acess denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.6
<bekks> Then pastebin the output of ls -lha /media/toast/ please
<toast> client or host
<bekks> host
<toast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688464/
<bekks> sudo chmod 755 /media
<bekks> on the host
<bekks> restart the nfs server
<bekks> try mounting from the client again
<toast> still the same
<bekks> Well, you have some weird permissions on /media on your host, you are using ACL.
<toast> idk
<bekks> Notice that little "+" in your last paste.
<bekks> d'ooh.
<bekks> sudo chmod 755 /media/toast
<bekks> restart nfs server and try mounting again.
<toast> ok it seems as if it mounted but how do i check
<bekks> df -h
<bekks> mount
<toast> on client?
<bekks> yes
<toast> duh...
<toast> what am i looking for now with that
<bekks> You tried to setup two nfs shares for being mounted from differentclients. Congratulations, you just did succeed :)
<toast> or rather how do i access the files now
<bekks> Go into /tmp/test or /tmp/test2 and do what you like with them,
<bekks> If you want to automatically mount these shares, please see the wiki article for mount and for the fstab
<toast> word i just figured it out  lol
<bekks> :)
<toast> and i believe i have them to be auto mouted how do i check
<bekks> Check the /etc/fstab on the client.
<peyam> hi
<peyam> what is the best light weight latex editor?
<knome> !best | peyam
<ubottu> peyam: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<peyam> leightweight
<toast> is this right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688503/
<knome> nano? :P
<bekks> toast: No. NFS does not know anything about UUID, and it isnt VFAT, it is nfs. That /etc/fstab will not work for a client.
<SonikkuAmerica> knome: <3 nano
<bekks> toast: Dont touch the /etc/fstab from the host. :)
<toast> ok so what do i put in the client?
<bekks> toast: Please refer to the wiki articles for mount and the fstab.
<bekks> toast: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#Mount_at_startup  -- read up to the section "static mounts".
<SonikkuAmerica> knome: By the way: Is there/has there been an Ubuntu OpenWeek where anyone talked about Xubuntu's plans going forward?
<knome> SonikkuAmerica, nope.
<SonikkuAmerica> Glad I didn't miss anything then... :) phillw of Lubuntu Testing got caught off guard yesterday about having to go today.
<knome> yeah. i don't think we have the capacity at the moment
<toast> this is confusing me
<bass_goon> I'm starting to think that EFI booting isn't quite ready for primtime...
<Unit193> !uefi | Not as easy as BIOS, but doable.
<ubottu> Not as easy as BIOS, but doable.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bass_goon> well, I'm installing to a USB drive, and...it doesn't seem to move well between different EFI capable machines
<toast> i cant figure out how to get my client machines to auto mount nfs
<bekks> toast: Follow "Setting Up the NFS Client" here: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-an-nfs-mount-on-ubuntu-12-04
<bekks> toast: All you need to follow there is on how to edit your fstab
<toast> all i gotta add in the fstab is the lines i mad in the host right and it will auto connect?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> You have to add different lines.
<bekks> Examples are shown in the links I posted.
<toast> man.... under the setting up the nfs client in the last link you gave me is where i should find my answer right?
<bekks> Yes.
<bekks> And a wonderful example, too.
<toast> im just confused where do i put my info to the host?
<bekks> You dont touch your host.
<bekks> You want to mount your shares on your clients.
<bekks> Thats where you have to edit the fstab for automounting your shares.
<toast> ok so where do i get my client info i am to use?
<bekks> The client info is called /etc/fstab
<bekks> There you have to add a line similar to the example from the link above to mount your share automatically.
<bekks> Thats described in the link. :)
<toast> ok this is where i am in the steps in the link... mount them... dont i use my ip?
<bekks> The ip of the host where the shares are, yes.
<toast> wtf! i typed sudo mount 192.168.0.6:/home/mnt/nfs/home and i get access denied by server
<bekks> Because thats not your share...
<bekks> You shares are named differently.
<bekks>  /media/toast/Movies ... and /media/toast/Stuff
<toast> ahhh ok i see
<dez> ...hiya, anyone here?
<pleia2> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dez> hi!
<dez> i feel rude sauntering in and asking, no, pleading for help, but i was just hoping that someone might have a smart answer for a problem which has just come out of nowhere. what do you reckon?
<dez> i know nobody's really chatting, but it's kinda cool to be back on IRC again, after, like..... 14 years?
<toast> lol
<dez> mad. gone are the days of black backgrounds and neon colours and "choose your own annoying font" huh?
<bekks> dez: Well, then just tell us some more details.
<dez> thanks bekks
<dez> right, so, the only thing that i can thing of that changed was an update to the truetype fonts (2 packages) this aftrernoon.
<dez> rebooted tonight, and my PC's in "mega basic mode", i.e.:
<dez> BeOS looking graphics
<dez> no option to change...anything, on the settings
<dez> screen res is wider than the monitor so the top right icons (inc error logs etc) are missing.
<dez> i can shut down by scrolling off into the distance and left clicking, since the dialog box pops up on the screen, semi-oddly
<dez> instead of the pop-under icons menu being central, it's on tthe left. and the icon set is different, i think. certainly it's got gnoosic which i didn't even know i had.
<dez> it's not on the internet tho i'm still connected to the ethernet cable as normal
<dez> rebooting doesn't cange anything.
<dez> um, what else....
<dez> can sleect different desktop resolutions but it doesn't change anything
<dez> successfully ran software updater, which updated the kernel, but no improvement
<dez> i'm on 12...04?
<dez> and have the option of updating.
<dez> so i guess the fallback thing to try is to run the update
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: [ lsb_release -a ] will tell you what you're on.
<dez> 12.10
<dez> nice command!
<dez> so, re: fallback option of updating to 13: as a side question, am i right in thinking it can't be updated in place, it needs a liveUSB, or can i just hit update and it'll run?
<SonikkuAmerica> So... Xubuntu 12.10, and your machine is doing weird things.
<dez> (i'd still prefer to just fix this, btw)
<dez> haha, yes, in brief!
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: To get to 13.04, (a) run [ do-release-upgrade ] in a terminal, (b) use a live image of the next release (select "Upgrade to Xubuntu $VERSION"), or (c) use the graphical updater (not recommended).
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: But anyway, 12.10 is still supported, so I'll try and see what I can do
<dez> thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> (I prefer option A myself)
<dez> likewise!
<SonikkuAmerica> So first, let's address the screen resolution problem:
<dez> it just seems like a weird one - was running perfectly and suddly gone really od.
<dez> yep
<SonikkuAmerica> So the icons on the bottom panel are off to the left?
<dez> bottom right hand corner, instead of bottom central
<dez> large icons, slightly
<dez> on a basic grey overlay
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. (Yeah, I'm familiar with that setup.) Right-click the panel, point to "Panel >" and click "Panel Prefs..."
<dez> yup
<SonikkuAmerica> In that combo box up top, pick the bottom panel (you'll know which is selected by means of a red dashed box)
<SonikkuAmerica> When the correct panel is selected, click the "Items" tab
<dez> yup
<SonikkuAmerica> And check to see if you have a separator in both the top and the bottom of the list.
<dez> i do
<SonikkuAmerica> If you do, select the separator on the bottom and click the gear button (Settings)
<SonikkuAmerica> A window should pop up. Is the "Expand" check box checked? If not, check it, and it's fixed.
<dez> no obvious gear button, you want me to hit the wrench  /spanner icon for edit?
<SonikkuAmerica> No...
<dez> yep
<dez> expand is checked
<dez> we're talking aobut hte same thing i think
<SonikkuAmerica> I think so too. Then check the options for the other separator list item in the same wise.
<dez> tbh tho, i can't help thinking that the bottom panel change is only a part
<dez> (top also expand checked)
<dez> a part of a larger sweeping change which has afffected:
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. So we know that (a common mistake) is not the problem.
<dez> the screen size
<dez> the bottoom panel layour
<dez> layout
<dez> the appearange
<dez> the inability to change settings
<dez> internet being down
<dez> etc
<SonikkuAmerica> What screen resolution do you normally use?
<dez> honestly not sure
<dez> it's on the highest possible one currently but i can't change it: normally on xubuntu/ubuntu when you select another option it applies it. now: no. and since there's not forcible "apply" button, i can't change most settings....
<SonikkuAmerica> Open a terminal...
<dez> unless i terminal them, potentially
<dez> yup
<SonikkuAmerica> ...and type [ xrandr -s $WIDTHx$HEIGHT ]
<SonikkuAmerica> where $WIDTH is the screen width and $HEIGHT is the height.
<SonikkuAmerica> It's altogether possible that a graphics update conked one of your resolutions out (esp. if it was 16:9) so you may have to either (a) upgrade to 13.04 or (b) use a lower screen res (in this case)
<SonikkuAmerica> Just to be comical, start with 640x480 and work your way up
<dez> given how many things are suddenly bugggered up, how drastic a
<dez> inbore that
<dez> right, i removed the dollars and it worked.
<dez> thanks fo the 640 by 480 idea, hahahaha
<SonikkuAmerica> You didn't need the $, that was just to name a variable by reference.
<dez> lets try something that isn't designed for my grandpa, or someone looking at it through a telescope... :)
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<dez> right, groovy, 1280x1024 loks normal enough to see the whole screen
<SonikkuAmerica> A wide screen should at least use 1440x900, if you have one.
<dez> crash report detected ( i can see icons now)
<dez> gvfsd-http closed unexpecredly
<SonikkuAmerica> I CAN SEE ICONS NOW... oh, crap, going !ot here, lol
<dez> might explain why firefox wasnt' working but synaptic was
<dez> nerd version of the sixth sense "I SEE DEAD.... ICONS!"
<SonikkuAmerica> So OK... can you see the right half of the desktop now?
<dez> YUPO
<dez> i mean, yup
<dez> caps typo
<SonikkuAmerica> Now, the next thing to do is see if the gvfsd-http problem replicates itself.
<dez> okey dokey
<SonikkuAmerica> A reboot and a start of Firefox will do this for you.
<dez> before we do that, one thing:
<dez> i can now see the display settings dialogue box
<dez> which has - as it did before - 2 options
<dez> both say digital display
<dez> top one has the res i put in
<SonikkuAmerica> OK...
<dez> bottom one has nothing
<amanda_> can anyone help me get my pc to see nfs shared folders
<dez> potentially meaningless but i just wonder if it might be connected to this wide ranging largely-appearance-based problem...
<dez> but lets try the reboot first
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: That one on top being the selected one, I see no reason why it needs changing.
<dez> seems to work, so. i just tohught i'd say.
<dez> i'll reboot and let's see
<amanda_> my friend toast got info here and had to goto work
<dez> nfs or ntfs?
<amanda_> nfs
<SonikkuAmerica> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: Well there's that to start with, at least...
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: [ sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server ] is the first thing you'll want to do, if you don't have it already.
<amanda_> i have no idea what im doing  and he wont be back for a few days
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: First, run the command I mentioned in terminal.
<amanda_> ok done
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: I assume we're using your machine (the host) as a client so it can see other machines ("guests")
<amanda_> i guess the host is done and my pc is a client but i dont see it
<dez> sonikku, sorry to dual-core you. rebooting a couple of times found that: 1: rebooting worked, kinda. it's still at the poor but workable res we chose but i can see all icons AND the icon set is back to normal rather than being BeOS style basic or missing application icons. 2: setting the previous res drags the screen too wide (wsa fine bfore) but also changes the appearance set to a basic grey box look, with the BeOS ico
<dez> ns again. sorry i can't screenshot easily.
<dez> firefox is working again tho
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: Hmm... guess that screen res is being a pain... graphics card info plz?
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: You'd be right, so let me move down to those instructions
<dez> nvidia ge_force xfx um....
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: We also need the nfs-common package, so go ahead and install that too.
<dez> actually the graphics card precipitated a problem with ubuntu which led to me changing to xubuntu, so....!
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: Are you using the NVIDIA prop drivers or no?\
<amanda_> that was done
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: Good.
<dez> can you remember where i check that? i'm looking in the wrong place currently
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: Apps menu > Settings > Additional Drivers
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: So now run [ sudo start nfs-kernel-server ]
<dez> sorry dude, i'm potentially being stupid, but i dont seem to have that option. i have apps menu>setting, then personal, harware, system & other, no additional drivers in there....
<amanda_> unknown job it says
<Unit193> dez: Software Sources, then Additional Drivers.
<dez> sorry. software sources. additional drivers.
<dez> haha, snap.
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: Actually we may not need that... try this instead: [ sudo mount -t nfs -o ro AAA.BBB.CCC.DDD:/path/to/shared/folder/ /wherever/you/want/to/mount/it/ nfs rw 0 0 ]
<dez> proprietary, tested.
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: (where AAA.BBB.CCC.DDD is the IP address)
<dez> using nvidia inary xorg driver, kernel module an vdpau library from nvidia-current
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: (In that terminal line, scratch the rw. That should go where ro is if you want to mount the share as read/write vs. read-only)
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: (and the 0 0)
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: So just [ sudo mount -t nfs -o ro AAA.BBB.CCC.DDD:/path/to/shared/folder/ /wherever/you/want/to/mount/it/ ]
<amanda_> lost
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: ^ That whole line there. Copy it into a terminal.
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: (I screwed up myself)
<amanda_> i cant with xchat
<dez> ctrl shift v pastes to terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> (Thanks dez)
<dez> ctrl c copies from xchat (he guesses)
<dez> i get to use my one piece of knowledge.
<dez> hooray.
<dez> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: Once that's copied in, use the left arrow to edit the line so that AAA.BBB.CCC.DDD is the correct IP address, /path/to/shared/folder is the path, and /wherever/you/want/to/mount/it is the place where you want it to show up.
<seronis> dez++   now i dont have to take my hands off the keyboard to click the middle mouse btn
<dez> the middle mouse button.......does that paste into terminal? keeewl!
<seronis> yup
<dez> although, as you say, i don't need to know that, haha
<seronis> middle mouse is the generic 'paste'
<seronis> works most places
<dez> TIL
<seronis> yeah.. except on windows i used middle mouse as my teamspeak PushToTalk
<seronis> so i dont like it so much
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: You still there?
<amanda_> yeah
<amanda_> trying to figure this out
<dez> smart. man i had such high hopes for windows gaming and teamspeak and just cold gave up on that thing. Be more complicated, why don't you? annoying. And yet if i'da managed it, it would have been wall-to-wall geeky middle aged gamers chatting, rather than the 14y/o xbox crowd....
<seronis> only use it for friends private servers so no xbox personality issues
<dez> "i fragged you mom" etc.
<dez> *your
<dez> still surprised there isn't more ability to choose who you can chat to.
<pleia2> might want to take this to #xubuntu-offtopic if you wish to continue :)
<dez> on a xubuntu-related slant: have you upgraded to 13.10 and if so, is there much benefit?
<dez> (sorry pleia, realised i/we were wandering!)
<pleia2> dez: 13.10 hasn't even reached alpha yet, not recommended
<seronis> i only started using 3 weeks ago so only have used 13.04
<dez> 13.04, sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: All right: (1) sudo: We know what this does. (2) mount -t sets a temporary mount point. (3) nfs is the file system. (4) ro is read-only, rw is read-write. (5) $IPADDRESS:/path/to/shared/folder/ is the IP address of the machine you're heading into, while /path/to/shared/folder/ is the path to the folder you're trying to access. (6) After all that is the place you want it to appear in your file system.
<seronis> recent win7 convert..  and so far even as a newbie i've managed to get things running how i like
<dez> until tonight i was in the same boat: soooooo impressed with xubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> seronis: Xubuntu and all? XFCE is for hardcore tweakers... :)
<seronis> mailto links now open a gmail window, i can right click files to get public dropbox urls, auto upload screenshots to imgur with link put in clipboard automatically
<amanda_> ok i think its mounted
<seronis> SonikkuAmerica: that was why i chose it.. 'efficient tweaking'.  unity looked like apple spam to me
<dez> that's pretty sweet.
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: That last part you typed is where it shows up in your file system. So now, open Thunar (File Manager) and look for that folder.
<seronis> also figured out how to get xscreensaver's to render to desktop for livewallpaper
<amanda_> i see it
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: Open it and you should be there.
<dez> ugh. unity.... take the fanbase you've created with ubuntu then force-feed it mac amazon-sponsored OSX. Hmmmm......
<amanda_> how do i get it to do it auto every time i boot up?
<seronis> so my wallpaper is now 'boxfit'  =-)    http://i.imgur.com/t5a3qtG.jpg
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: Take Apps and Computer menus and force-feed Apps/Places/System.
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: Later, (11.04) take the GNOME 3 route.
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: To set it up for startup mounting, we edit a file called /etc/fstab.
<seronis> im liking xfce with very minor issues (bad alphanumeric filename sorting being my biggest peeve)
<amanda_> ok
<dez> meh, i'll accept that for smooth running and "get out of your own way" simplicity.
<dez> sonikku: not sure if you're direting me for my problem or joining our chat about OSs! :)
 * seronis googles fstab
<SonikkuAmerica> (Funny, it's fs-tab, but I see f-stab) O_o
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: lol sorry..
<amanda_> ok i realized i made it ro not rw how do i change that first
<dez> @seronis: rather nice wallpaper. tried middleclick pasting the link to browser. failed. the one thing i learnt today was a lie. my life is hollow.... :P
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: If you remember how it's mounted on your filesystem (I'll call it $PATH for reference) run this command: [ sudo umount $PATH ], then hit the up arrow in the terminal until you reach the [ sudo mount -t ] command from earlier and change rw to ro
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: *ro to rw
<SonikkuAmerica> (umount being the command to unount.
<seronis> if i have any basic text in the clipboard i can paste it to the urlbar in chrome-beta and chromium
<SonikkuAmerica> *unmount.
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<seronis> or even in hexchat or  gedit etc
<SonikkuAmerica> seronis: You should be able to paste it anywhere.
<seronis> SonikkuAmerica: i can.  dez couldnt
<SonikkuAmerica> Wha..?
<dez> story of my life.
<dez> firefox on winXP
<seronis> just incase anyone wants the  screensaver AS wallpaper script i made  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13440285/tdesk
<seronis> usage    'tdesk [name]'  will set the given screensaver as your wallpaper.  with no argument will terminate the livewallpaper
<amanda_> all better so about auto start/fstab?
<seronis> only thing i need to figure out is how to have your -actual- wallpaper redraw when closing the screensaver
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: Our next trick is to edit /etc/fstab to add this NFS share to our startup mounting...
<seronis> dez: you have any similar tricks to share ?
<amanda_> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: [ sudo nano /etc/fstab ]
<amanda_> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<amanda_> oops wrong windo lol
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: Yes. Try that in the terminal. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> (Oh no! Amanda's trying to get us to open nano!)
<amanda_> ok done and im not trying anything lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Good idea. Go down to the bottom using the arrow keys.
<seronis> you're not trying? dang it and i already opened it
<SonikkuAmerica> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<SonikkuAmerica> Well we can utter it anyway...
<SonikkuAmerica> !warning
<dez> hmm. all quiet on the western front. any thoughts as to whether my choice of graphics driver might be the root cause of my issue?
#xubuntu 2013-05-22
<SonikkuAmerica> Mess up fstab and permanently cause damage.
<seronis> i've used nano before =-) no risk of me fubaring my fstab
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: It could be.
<seronis> (disclaimer: last time i used nano was 15 years ago)
<amanda_> i'll be careful to only type what you tell me
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: Now that you're at the bottom, type the IP address of the target, followed immediately by a colon and immediately after that the path to the folder you want to mount.
<amanda_> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Hit TAB twice, then type in the path to where you want to see it on your file system.
<amanda_> k
<SonikkuAmerica> Hit TAB twice, then type in exactly this:     nfs
<amanda_> k
<SonikkuAmerica> Hit TAB twice, then enter the digit 0, then repeat. (Just once.)
<SonikkuAmerica> So a sample line looks like:
<SonikkuAmerica> 192.168.1.1:/home/sonikkuamerica/       /mnt         nfs          0           0
<dez> test
<amanda_> ok i got it right
<SonikkuAmerica> Now hit Ctrl+X, then Y, then hit ENTER until you see a command line.
<amanda_> done
<SonikkuAmerica> Now reboot, login and see if the folder is there.
<amanda_> ok cool thx
<SonikkuAmerica> amanda_: If it's not, tell us... we might've missed something.
<amanda_> i did it with out him lol he's gonna be like wtf?
<amanda_> lol
<amanda_> ill brb
<dez> nice work taking the initiative!
<dez> ha, timing.
<dez> guys any tohughts on the graphics driver thing? worth just updating to 13.04 or might there be a better drive choice to try?
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: What are you using right now? (I wasn't looking if you answered)
<dez> using nvidia inary xorg driver, kernel module an vdpau library from nvidia-current
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: So nvidia-current then.
<dez> yup
<dez> sorry, i wrote that firs but didnt repaste it
<dez> wanna keep you on your toes?
<dez> heh
<amanda_> nope not there anymore
<SonikkuAmerica> The folder?
<amanda_> it's 2 hd's and was under devices before i rebooted
<SonikkuAmerica> And it's not there anymore...?
<amanda_> nope
<SonikkuAmerica> You might be able to get away with dumping that huge [ sudo mount -t ... ] command into a startup application.
<amanda_> ok cus i just ran that mount command you told me in term and it works
<SonikkuAmerica> That giant mount command you can go to Settings Manager > Session and Startup > Application Autostart and type it in the Command field. Give it a name and description, hit OK, reboot, log in and you're golden.
<amanda_> and we try again brb
<dez> guys, apologies for bumping, any ideas about the video driver or do you think that's a write off?
<amanda_> didnt work either
<amanda_> is it cuz it goes to /tmp/ folder?
<amanda_> ???
<sketch_> hello everyone... how would you get nfs files to show up auto mount?
<sketch_> my friend toast got his pc set up as a host and me and my girl amanda can access it but it would be a pain to have to do it in the terminal every boot
<hipster4u> is there no alternate install iso for 13.04? can't find it on the download page
<hipster4u> or will it be available at a later time maybe?
<bsk> hipster4u: alternate CDs were dropped from Ubuntu 12.10
<hipster4u> oh ok. too bad
<hipster4u> also I just read support period for non LTS releases is now only 9 months
<hipster4u> that kind of sucks
<hipster4u> maybe I will stick with 12.04
<bsk> it's a good choice
<surfdaemon> or you could also upgrade later, right?
<hipster4u> upgrading for me means a fresh install which is a bit of a hassle. and if I use the auto upgrader I would attribute everything that doesn't work exactly as expected to that from there on so I just can't do that
<hipster4u> wow even 12.10 has longer support than 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeo
<SonikkuAmerica> *Yep
<dez> hi, anyone about?
<chaitime> hello
<chaitime> how do I get a wifi utility to scan for networks?
<chaitime> I dont see any tool for this
<chaitime> I did ifconfig and wlan0 is listed
<chaitime> so at least I guess xubuntu knows I do have wifi
<holstein> chaitime: there should be a network icon in the tray in the panel.. just use it to locate wifi access points
<chaitime> holstein: yup I have that networki manager
<chaitime> but nothing is listed
<chaitime> I have to add it manually
<chaitime> it seems...
<chaitime> why is that?
<chaitime> under network connections, its not listed
<holstein> chaitime: several things.. your hardware is not supported.. your hardware is able to be supported, but not made so by installing drivers or modules.. the wifi card is off in the bios or hardware switch
<chaitime> if wlan0 is listed in ifconfig, that is a good sign though right?
<holstein> chaitime: i "good" sign would be, you are connected.. and if you are not, you are not
<holstein> chaitime: i would run "lspci" and see what hardware i have.. i might run "lspci -vv" to see what (if any) modules are being used
<holstein> chaitime: do you know that the access point is good?
<chaitime> AP is def good
<chaitime> im just wondering why xubuntu doesnt come with a wifi utility
<holstein> chaitime: do you know the wifi hardware is good?
<chaitime> especially if ifconfig says I have wlan0
<holstein> chaitime: it does
<chaitime> yep
<holstein> chaitime: typically, you literally just click on the includd utility i have mentioned above.. it will just show the access points
<holstein> chaitime: let us assume for a minute that it *does* include such a tool.. and its not working due to driver support
<holstein> chaitime: what hardware do you have? when you run lspci? what is the output for the wifi chip?
<chaitime> holstein:
<chaitime> check this....
<chaitime> I hit ADD, and then manully entered the info, AP name and wep key
<chaitime> it now says "connected to ISX"
<chaitime> the ap
<holstein> chaitime: if i were you, i would disable WEP, as it could be the issue
<chaitime> and now I see an arrows icon on bottom
<chaitime> and now I see all these other networks
<chaitime> so it works now
<chaitime> I just dont get why xubuntu doesnt have a utility by default
<chaitime> to scan
<holstein> chaitime: test with no encryption, then, you can switch to WPA, as you should be using
<holstein> chaitime: ?
<holstein> chaitime: that *is* the utility.. and it *is* scanning
<chaitime> oh sorry
<holstein> chaitime: it scans, and finds wifi points
<chaitime> fogive me on the confision
<chaitime> it works!
<chaitime> let me disconnect
<chaitime> my direct line
<chaitime> thanks holstein
<holstein> chaitime: ok... enjoy.. but, you should *not* use WEP
<chaitime> test
<chaitime> cool it works
<Unit193> holstein: Half the time I have to service network-manager restart it first.
<holstein> Unit193: you think thats the case there? that it just got "cycled" or whatever?
<Unit193> Haven't been able to read scollback, barely skim.
<i_> Hi guys, where can I find information on whether or not my computer is 64bit compatible?
<Unit193> In /proc/cpuinfo
<i_> I'm using windows
<bazhang> ask in ##windows
<Unit193> WinKey+Pause/Break to bring up sysinfo, but it'll only tell you if you are running such.  Can lookup your processor info.
<skp1> does anyone know of a way to make wobbly windows work in xubuntu 13.04?
<skp1> nm, i got it
<xubuntu007> Hi
<xubuntu007> There is someone ?
<xubuntu007> I'm alone.
<xubuntu007> Bye,
<koegs> no patience...
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<Starcraftmazter> i'd like a shell script to execute when my user logs in
<Starcraftmazter> how can i do this
<brainwash_> Starcraftmazter: create an autostart launcher, or are you looking for another method?
<Starcraftmazter> i wanted to do the autostart actually but it didnt work
<Starcraftmazter> seems like just symlinking to the script isnt adequate, have to create a whole .desktop file
<Starcraftmazter> no...its still not working
<Starcraftmazter> brainwash_: anything special i need to do? give the .desktop file execute permissions or something?
<brainwash_> nah, just make sure your .desktop file is valid
<brainwash_> and it is located in ~/.config/autostart?
<Starcraftmazter> yeh
<brainwash_> you didn't mention the actual content of your script yet, but it might be necessary to delay the execution (sleep x)
<Starcraftmazter> starts a program
<Starcraftmazter> which typically runs from the shel
<brainwash_> the script itself is marked as executable? how does your Exec= line look like?
<Starcraftmazter> yes, just the script location and name
<Starcraftmazter> hell this is too much effort, ill just plug the monitor in and do it with gui
<brainwash_> so it's calling some xrandr commands?
<Starcraftmazter> no
<Starcraftmazter> unamazingly it did not work
<brainwash_> creating an autostart launcher is the way to go, not sure what might be wrong on your end
<dez> hi, anyone here today?
<brainwash_> Starcraftmazter: but you could also try to add it to your .profile file
<Starcraftmazter> thats only for terminals
<Starcraftmazter> correct me if wrong
<brainwash_> test if the X server is running
<Starcraftmazter> well it must be, im looking at my desktop
<brainwash_> nah, you can test in your .profile if the X server is running and run your script
<brainwash_> if $DISPLAY is set
<brainwash_> otherwise the script shouldn't be run
<Starcraftmazter> :/
<Starcraftmazter> when does .profile get executed?
<brainwash_> on login
<Starcraftmazter> alright lets find out
<brainwash_> back to the .desktop file, does it actually work if you open it by clicking?
<brainwash_> or with exo-open in the terminal
<Starcraftmazter> no, i dont open it by clicking on it i just run it in a terminal
<Starcraftmazter> ie. /home/user/file.sh
<Starcraftmazter> interesting
<Starcraftmazter> if i put it in profile...the line executed but the script isnt running wtf
<Starcraftmazter> maybe i will put a sleep in, for good measure
<brainwash_> yea, i guess some debugging is needed
<dez> anyone free to offer a moment & hopefully an idea or two? thanks in advance.
<Starcraftmazter> brainwash_: it just runs the script but it immediately exists :/ wtf
<Starcraftmazter> does it matter if its in a screen? i mena idk
<knome> !ask | dez
<ubottu> dez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<knome> Starcraftmazter, please watch your language
<dez> sorry guys. right:
<Starcraftmazter> urgh, it says Must be connected to a terminal.
<dez> yesterday my pc (12.10) went from fine to "really basic graphics, no internet connection in firefox, bottom panel on right instead of central & with different icons". I got help here which fixed the bottom panel & firefox worked again on restart.
<Starcraftmazter> i think this is a question for #linux at this stage
<dez> but main problem remains:
<brainwash_> Starcraftmazter: so add "Terminal=false" to your .desktop file
<brainwash_> ehm, True
<brainwash_> :)
<dez> BeOS looking graphics
<dez> no option to change...anything, on the settings (e.g. different desktop resolutions)
<dez> screen res is wider than the monitor so the top right icons (inc error logs etc) are missing.
<dez> rebooting doesn't change anything.
<dez> i can menually change res with  [ xrandr -s $WIDTHx$HEIGHT ]
<dez> as per instructions last night from SonikkuAmerica
<Starcraftmazter> brainwash_: but its no longer a desktop file :P
<dez> was using nvidia inary xorg driver, kernel module an vdpau library from nvidia-current (proprietary, tested)
<dez> which is 310 i believe. but have tried others with no change.
<brainwash_> or call it with xfce4-terminal --command=/path/to/script.sh
<dez> last night i updated to 13.04 but it didn't change anything
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: [ do-release-upgrade ] I presume?
<dez> i ended up just clicking the option in the GUI, but it upgraded fine, it seems.... other than not changing the driver/display problem :/
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: Did you fall back to Nouveau?
<dez> didn't try that, no. worth a shot?
<dez> pic of my problem here: http://imgur.com/MW5VgEs
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: uhh... wow. Do you have ARandR by any chance?
<SonikkuAmerica> (If not, install it)
<dez> um, not sure, sorry! can't check now as i'm not in front of my machine, but i'm assuming [ apt-get install ARandR ] will do the trick?
<dez> will that hopefully/maybe fix the problem by itself, or is it an intermediary stage/solution?
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, [ arandr ] anyway, but then you'll have to open it.
<dez> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> My guess is that the "phantom monitor" will be detected by ARandR, so one it's open, see if you can remove the "phantom monitor."
<SonikkuAmerica> *so once it's open
<dez> i only have one monitor on this setup, btw. i used to connect to my tv as a second monitor but not since ubuntu so i'm surprised if that's the monitor being left over, HOWEVER,
<dez> as per the screengrab you can see there's a second "digital display"
<Starcraftmazter> brainwash_: did the terminal thing, terminal came up and immediately disappeared on login :(
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<dez> which has only blank settings
<dez> arandr is the best way to remove this, yeah?
<SonikkuAmerica> dez: It's the program I trust to get rid of extra monitors.
<dez> and that might then make life simpler for the display driver? which might then simply work and display stuff as normal?
<dez> (thanks)
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah. So open up ARandR and get rid of the other monitor (I think it's an "X")
<dez> will do.
<SonikkuAmerica> Or rather, select the display you want to get rid of and click the pushed-in check box
<SonikkuAmerica> (I was thinking of KDE's display manager)
<dez> sounds simple enough. i'll give that a try this evening & cross my fingers. If that doesn't do anything, any secondary ideas off the top of your head, just in case it doesn't & i'm no further this time tomorrow? (thanks in advance!)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ironically enough, ARandR never failed me, but if all else fails, you may need to try a reinstall (from the reinstall option on a 13.04 live image).
<SonikkuAmerica> It should reset the X.org configuration as well as the rest of the system, but it'll also keep your personal files (i.e. your /home folder)
<dez> boo. well at least i've finally got my backup process sorted and have /home seperately partitioned.
<dez> Thanks a lot for all your help/ideas mate, i really appreciate it
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome.
<dez> aaaand, back to work :)
<Starcraftmazter> when xubuntu has an improper shutdown, the grub screen sits there until an option is selected
<Starcraftmazter> is there a way to prevent this?
<koegs> Starcraftmazter: yes
<Starcraftmazter> koegs: please reveal to me your ways
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/178091/how-to-disable-grubs-menu-from-showing-up-after-failed-boot
<Starcraftmazter> good good
<Starcraftmazter> next up, xubuntu rarely manages to properly shut down my computer
<Starcraftmazter> usually leaves it on
<GridCube> i can't setup the USC to work with my proxy
<GridCube> i modified .bashrc to have HTTP_PROXY and http_proxy and apt-get works
<GridCube> but the aditional drivers can only be installed from the usc now, so i need that to work with the proxy
<GridCube> oh look at that, i installed synaptic and setted up the proxy there, and now the USC works
<koegs> GridCube: you could have set it in /etc/profile or in /etc/apt/apt.conf :)
<GridCube> i tried the later and that didnt work either
<GridCube> i haven seen anyone pointing to profile
<GridCube> i find it rather sad that xubuntu doesnt have global proxy settings
<GridCube> like from a gui
<koegs> neither does ubuntu :(
<TheSheep> GridCube, koegs: fortunately they both accept patches
<koegs> i don't really care, i am good with apt.conf and firefox-settings :)
<phisher1> hello all, I'm having problems getting an ssh:// protocol handler working with xdg-open
<phisher1> I've made an ssh.desktop in ~/.local/share/applications/  and /usr/share/applications that point to a script that will handle ssh:// urls  .. the script works fine..  I have set an xfg-mime handler using: xdg-mime default ssh.desktop x-scheme-handler/ssh  ..  through google chrome though, which uses xdg-open and even running xdg-open manually, if I xdg-open ssh://host.name     it will open an sftp:// session in Thunar
<SonikkuAmerica> phisher1: Have you tried Gigolo?
<phisher1> any help greatly appreciated..
<phisher1> I don't want a gui SFTP window.. My script opens xfce4-terminal  .. which is what I would like to happen
<phisher1> I want to be able to click ssh:// links and have them open in a terminal window and then ssh to the host
<phisher1> but yes, I have used Gigolo
<SonikkuAmerica> phisher1: Is OpenSSH installed?
<phisher1> Yes
<SonikkuAmerica> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11805/how-to-open-ssh-usernamehostname-link <<< You'll want to modify the commands a bit but I think this is along the lines of what you're trying to do.
<phisher1> precisely the same page I've been on.
<phisher1> ahh, well one of them.
<phisher1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/190895/how-to-change-what-xdg-open-does-with-ssh-userip-liniks
<phisher1> Ah, although I am in #xubuntu, I should state that I am using Xfce, not Gnome.
<SonikkuAmerica> Or you could set the MIME handler for SSH to go directly to xfce4-terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> phisher1: That's why I said "You'll want to modify the commands a bit"
<phisher1> the commands related to my situation have been modified.
<phisher1> The problem I can see is that xdg-open is ignoring my newly specified mime type
<phisher1> or rather, the change of application handler for the ssh mime type.
<SonikkuAmerica> phisher1: You wouldn't need xdg-open to dump the ssh:// URL into a terminal
<phisher1> Google chrome uses xdg-open for external protocol requests..
<phisher1> I am trying to make ssh:// web links open a terminal and ssh to the host in the URL ..
<SonikkuAmerica> In all reality you could just copy the URL and type [ open [CTRL+SHIFT+V] ]
<phisher1> .. In all reality, I can just type ssh hostname
<SonikkuAmerica> Tru dat
<phisher1> Not my current goal.
<phisher1> getting somewhere.. got xdg-open working with a different protocol handler..
<phisher1> now ..just getting it to properly handle x-scheme-handler/ssh    .. whereas it will properly handle x-scheme-handler/abc   i.e.   I can  xdg-open abc://host.name   .. and it calls my script, which opens terminal and ssh's to the host
<gatsu1000> hi all
<gatsu1000> need a little help down there!
<SonikkuAmerica> ... down there? XD
<gatsu1000> yep :P
<gatsu1000> can you help me? i don't know why the system isn't recognizing any cd-rom
<SonikkuAmerica> Well ask up! I'm also in #ubuntu-classroom for Ubuntu OpenWeek; Mark Shuttleworth is holding a Q+A right now
<gatsu1000> oh, good!
<gatsu1000> still new to linux in general, so i have some problems trying to figure out how everything works
<SonikkuAmerica> About 20 mins left in that session
<SonikkuAmerica> gatsu1000: It's not recognizing the CD drive, or just the media you put in there?
<gatsu1000> the drive
<gatsu1000> i've googled something, and the result is i've no "dir" named cdrom0 or so on in media nor mnt
<gatsu1000> and the fstab file doesn't have any line regarding the cdrom too
<SonikkuAmerica> gatsu1000: Can you insert a disc into the drive and see if something shows up?
<gatsu1000> i tried, nothing showed up
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: you lost it just from googling?
<gatsu1000> nope, i tried to find a solution with google :P
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: did you have it before?
<phisher1> do you know if the cdrom drive has ever worked?
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: the cdrom, I mean, did it disappear?
<gatsu1000> no, since the installation some days ago, never found it
<gatsu1000> but i never had the issue to use it, so i noticed only now that it doesn't mount or found at all
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: does lshw list it?
<gatsu1000> i try again, but if i remember well, not
<TheSheep> if not, then I have to ask this, don't feel offended: is it connected at all?
<gatsu1000> yep, electrically it works
<gatsu1000> it open and close right
<gatsu1000> and in windows it worked correctly
<gatsu1000> and if i remember well, bios sees it too
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: it can also be disabled in bios
<gatsu1000> i will check it again, but i'm quite sure it doesn't
<phisher1> if you recently installed Ubuntu using the cdrom, and you haven't made any changes in the BIOS, then the cdrom drive is likely physically functioning
<gatsu1000> i've installed it through usb
<phisher1> Ah.. So, you don't know for certain if the cdrom drive is working at all then
<gatsu1000> and haven't made changes in bios, perhaps only taking the usb as first boot
<gatsu1000> well, just before installing the os, yes, it was working...
<phisher1> I would insert a known working cd, then run dmesg
<phisher1> see if anything shows up regarding the rom
<TheSheep> phisher1: it won't, if even lshw doesn't see it
<gatsu1000> i can post the lshw if you want
<gatsu1000> but i can't see nothing about the cdrom
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: yes, please, it may be not obvious, use a pastebin
<gatsu1000> erm... how?
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: paste it there, save and give us the url here
<gatsu1000> ok
<gatsu1000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691012/
<gatsu1000> suppose that can be right
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: Maxtor?
<gatsu1000> nope, there are 2 hdd
<gatsu1000> plus the cdrom
<TheSheep> ah, so it indeed doesn't see it
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: you can looks into 'dmesg | less' to see if there are warnings about the cdrom
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: but I would also check the data cable (not the power one) of the cdrom, just to be sure
<TheSheep> then again, if bios sees it, it's not the cable
<gatsu1000> nope, cannot see any warning in dmesg
<phisher1> is this machine dual booting?
<phisher1> what type of cdrom is it? sata? ide? usb?
<gatsu1000> nope, i erased windows partition
<gatsu1000> the cd is ide, it's an lg, cd writer and dvd reader
<phisher1> do you have any cds or dvds that boot.. just so you can test the drive, make sure it is functioning outside of Ubuntu ?
<gatsu1000> yes, i've
<gatsu1000> i can give it a try
<gatsu1000> ok, going offline a sec
<gatsu1000> coming back as soon as possible
<phisher1> okie dokie
<[0gb_us]> My system ended up damaged yesterday, so I reinstalled Xubuntu. Now some of the software I used to have from the Ubuntu Software Center is no longer there. For example, Puzzle Moppet. I've tried running "sudo apt-get update", but it didn't re-add Puzzle Moppet to the Ubuntu Software Center. And according to https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/puzzle-moppet/, it should still be there. Any ideas?
<phisher1> reinstall it..
<[0gb_us]> Drats. I just finished putting all my files back on the drive.
<Sysi> [0gb_us]: are you browsing it from a category or using search?
<[0gb_us]> Sysi, I've tried both.
<[0gb_us]> I've also tried clicking the software link on that page I posted the URI of, which should have pointed directly at it.
<TheSheep> [0gb_us]: what does 'apt-cache policy puzzle-moppet' say?
<gatsu1000> back
<gatsu1000> same issue... cd is detected and working fine on boot
<gatsu1000> i used a boot cd and it asked me if i wanted to boot from it
<gatsu1000> so, cdrom is really working
<TheSheep> but once booted, does it see it?
<gatsu1000> could not try it, sorry... it was the windows xp installation disc :P
<gatsu1000> but i still suppose it's not an hardware related issue
<gatsu1000> because the cdrom, at low level, is working fine
<[0gb_us]> TheSheep, "N: Unable to locate package puzzle-moppet".
<gatsu1000> any clue about that?^^
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: I found something similar: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125686
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: but it doesn't have to be the same
<gatsu1000> it's not sata...
<gatsu1000> it's ide
<TheSheep> gatsu1000: ide is handled by the same driver as sata in recent kernels, iirc
<gatsu1000> ah, ok
<gatsu1000> ok, i will try to change the cable with one of the other hdd
<gatsu1000> i will let you know if this comes to and end ;)
<gatsu1000> thanks a lot for your help!
<Gloamglozer> the .gconf metacity folder is missing, how do I get it back?
<TheSheep> metacity is a gnome app
<TheSheep> not related to xfce or xubuntu
<TheSheep> we simply don't know
<Gloamglozer> Fair enough
<g0to> hi there, gents and gals
<[0gb_us]> Hello!
<g0to> since I upgraded to 13.04 my volume control is buggy
<[0gb_us]> That's not good. I don't know what to do about that, I'm still on 12.04. Maybe a driver issue?
<g0to> the lowest level I can set is 18% of the total, a bit loud when I use headphones
<g0to> [0gb_us], I tried alsamixer from the CLI to test the weird behavior
<Sysi> I have the same issue on 12.04, but I can lower volume with alsamixer or xfce4-mixer using "PCM Front" slider
<Sysi> (without pulseaudio it was just Front on this soundcard)
<g0to> Sysi, could you be more precise? I tried raising and lowering the PCM values using alsamixer, but I couldn't get rid of the issue
<Sysi> try all of values
<Sysi> all different bars/sliders that is
<g0to> but the main volume is controlled by dedicated keys in my keyboard
<Sysi> but if you lower that switch it stays lower and you can just use the main control
<g0to> Sysi, I just installed xfce4-mixer
<g0to> it's not the default volume control application in 13.04
<Sysi> it's just GUI for alsamixer
<g0to> so I'm doing the same I was doing with the CLI alsamixer :S
<g0to> Sysi, are you sure that xfce4-mixer is exclusive for ALSA?
<Sysi> it can change pulseaudio master volume too but not other settings for pulse
<g0to> this isn't working as it should. I don't know how to describe it but, definitely, is not working
<g0to> I'm gonna try asking in the Ubuntu channel. Maybe is not a Xubuntu exclusive issue
<iamyounow> hello
<iamyounow> I ran apt-get update and it seems to update the repo list
<iamyounow> but how do I update all the packages I have installed?
<iamyounow> apt-get upgrade
<iamyounow> correct?
<seronis> 'sudo' and yes
<iamyounow> thanks seronis
<sded> hi all. i was on here earlier & SonikkuAmerica was helping me with a display problem. it looked like [ arandr ] could be the solution to my problems, allowing me to delete a second 'ghost' monitor which is interfering with my display settings. But i've got it open now and can 'deactivate' the ghost, but not delete it. And it keeps coming back. Anyone know how to do it?
<knome> sded, can you pastebin your 'xrandr' output?
<sded> um.... do you know the command to do so?
<sded> if it's the properties thing
<sded> then
<sded> #!/bin/sh
<knome> sded, 'xrandr | pastebinit' should do it
<sded> %(xrandr)s
<knome> sded, then paste the url
<sded> um, sorry knome, how do i do the straight bar? i did alt-gr [top left key] and it gave me the xrandr options list
<knome> !pipe
<knome> sded, altgr + <> key does it on my keyboard
<sded> knome, haha, i don't even know what that key would be!
<sded> talk about failing at the basics! i'm usually *quite* good with this stuff... :/
<sded> got it!
<sded> sorry
<knome> okay :)
<sded> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691991/
<sded> ti'm not chating from the xubuntu PC so i had to type that somewhere, will paste it once it loads in browser on this machine
<knome> is this with the ghost monitor being enabled or disabled?
<sded> enabled, currently.
<sded> which is DVI3
<knome> apparently, your screen is bigger than your resolution
<sded> dvi-i-2 is the proper screen
<knome> are you using the proprietary nvidia dirvers?
<sded> the screen's spreading onto the ghost monitor
<sded> yep, proprietary current
<knome> have you looked at nvidia-settings?
<sded> sonikku half-suggested trying the nouveau drivers, but he didn't suggest it (or she), just askde.
<sded> haven't yet, am now
<knome> i would try to fix the issue via that GUI first
<sded> um, which GUI?
<knome> the nvidia-settings GUI
<sded> aha
<sded> thing is, i'm not really sure what i'm looking for.... nothing looks overly out of place. ghost monitor isn't shown here....
<knome> sded, xrandr doesn't really show a ghost monitor either. it just thinks the display area is larger than it should
<knome> it's hard to explain it, but that's two different things..
<knome> i would try to autodetect the monitors in nvidia-settings
<knome> i can't access the GUI atm, since i'm not on a pc with an nvidia card
<knome> so i'm not able to tell you exactly where to find that...
<sded> well xrandr at least has the ghost listed, which is what i'm hoping to delete, based on Sonikku's.... idea
<knome> xrandr says it's disconnected though
<sded> in advanced: mode name: nvidia-auto-select
<sded> i know, that's what's weird. it's defo tracking onto the ghost
<sded> which is why i suspect deleting it completely might be useful
<knome> do you have anything plugged to it ever?
<sded> maybe it's a remnant from when i plugged my tv in as a second monitor once. at some point later, ubuntu went nuts and died, hence me being on xubuntu in the first place :)
<sded> just realised the cable was sytill plugged in
<sded> will redo xrandr
<sded> no change, rebooting
<sded> haha, there's me gone
<sded> hmmmm. sexy. screen res normal. screen size normal. icons look fine. bottom shortcuts popup is correct. crash which i've seen before: /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-http
<knome> sounds unrelated though
<sded> i think it is
<sded> previously was making firefox not connect to net but software updater wsa fine
<sded> and a reboot fixed it
<sded> not  a priority
<sded> so that seems to have sorted it.
<knome> so i suppose your fix it.. don't plug in cables if you want the correct resolution
<sded> glad i didn't reinstall from live USB!
<knome> apparently it messes up nvidia
<sded> can't believe it was all because of a cable!!!!!!!!
<sded> sorry ubuntu!
<knome> lad it works now
<knome> glad too
<sded> thanks for your help knome. and sonikkuamerica, even though you're not here. crazy that that was what did it.
<knome> no problem :)
<sded> knome does british grandpa impression
<sded> heh
<xubuntu287> Evidently, I have lost most of my Linux prowess and have failed repeatedly trying to get my ATI card working.
<knome> i don't currently have too much beard.. but yeah, i could when i do
<sded> haha
<knome> robm111, start explaining by what is wrong and let's see if we can help
<robm111> I've followed several guides, everytime I install the ATI catalyst drivers, I get a black screen with a visible task bar at the top
<robm111> Each time I have to CTRL-ALT-F1 into terminal and remove everything and try again
<robm111> Let me track down the last guide I used as a reference I suppose
<sded> ok i'm off, thanks again guys. g'night (or afternoon or morning)
<robm111> This is probably the first one I used
<robm111> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<knome> robm111, is there a reason why you need the closed source drivers?
<robm111> Not that I'm aware of. I've tried both ways however, both to the same effect
<knome> you don't need to install catalyst if you use the open source drivers
<robm111> Unless I'm missing something anyway. Default video driver that installs gives me a pretty bad display... glitching while scrolling in Firefox, for example
<knome> unfortunately, i'm not too experienced with ati
<robm111> I'll try reinstalling the open source driver again, I think I've only tried the closed-source the past two times
<robm111> Hmm ok, when I try aticonfig --initial, I get "No supported adapters detected" after installing fglrx
<robm111> Which, as I remember now, is why I started heading towards the closed source drivers
<robm111> Yep, black screen again.
<robm111> Hmmm...
<robm111> Trying to remember the last time I messed around with the xorg.conf file
<knome> i'm off to bed now
<knome> good luck!
<robm111> Thanks! :)
#xubuntu 2013-05-23
<i3luefire> hi
<i3luefire> can anyone help me with this grub intall issue
<Guest34651> So when I install Xubuntu on USB 2 from USB 1, I should only need usb 2 right?
<holstein> Guest34651: your install is not booting?
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> i would just restore it, and put it where you want it again, manually
<Guest34651> yeah it doesn't boot. I'm reinstalling again. I do remember when it rebooted it was just a command prompt with grub..
<Guest34651> Would it make sense that openssh-server couldn't be installed correctly on the live session?
<holstein> Guest34651: i would reinstall grub.. not the os
<holstein> Guest34651: if you have internet access, i would try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<Guest34651> I think that
<Guest34651> that's probably the trick. I didn't do sudo apt-get update...
<Guest34651> I'm 99% sure that's the issue. I was getting an error along the lines of dependency issue. 2ubuntu xx:xxx is what was on the machine and openssh-server had a dependency of 3ubuntu xx:xxx? Sound familiar?
<holstein> Guest34651: well, i dont know specifics, but i have had that issue before when installing things into a live environment.. which can be a challenge.. though, an ssh server should be plausible
<Guest34651> Does "sudo apt-get update" update apt-get?
<holstein> Guest34651: "apt-get update" updates the package list you have
<Guest34651> Makes sense.
<Suave> Holstein you still there?
<xubuntu081> can someone please help me?
<xubuntu081> My graphics card isnt showing up to xbuntu
<Unit193> How so?  Do you have a black screen on boot?
<xubuntu081> well im connected to my onboard video right now..
<xubuntu081> here's the card I have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127667
<xubuntu081> Im new to linux and not sure how to find drivers
<xubuntu081> and my screen looks stretched too :/
<Unit193> Open the Settings Manager and go to Software Sources, you'll see additional drivers in there.
<xubuntu081> not having a good first try with linux and getting frustrated
<Unit193> (Could also run software-properties-gtk --open-tab 4  should take you directly to the screen.)
<xubuntu081> in software sources, under the additional drivers tab its empty
<Gustavo__> Hi all! I am installing xubuntu in a new MSI A1500 notebook and network and bluetooth lights don't work. Someone know what is happening?
<Gustavo__> I am now with live cd
<xubuntu943> K, so I have an .iso image on USB flash drive. . . now what do I use to install the operating system (from XP), new OS, NO partition.???
<xubuntu474> yeah, I have the .iso image on USB drive. . .what makes that install?
<Suave> Do you have a bootable usb drive or did you just drag and drop the iso on the usb?
<xubuntu474> drag and drop, my "bootable copy" is also still on the drive, but asks me for a username and pasword (which no-one remembers assigning)
<Suave> Download UNetbootin http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/583/unetbootin-windows-583.exe/download?use_mirror=surfnet
<Suave> install it and then make a bootable usb with the iso file
<xubuntu474> OK, I'll have to put that on the USB as well, because the machine to be installed on is not connected to the internet.
<Suave> Ah you should probably get it connected to the internet to allow updates for Xubuntu to install
<xubuntu474> dont have the internet password
<Suave> Ah. Sounds like you have bigger issues.
<xubuntu474> well, it is automatically selecting for a mac software b/c that is what I am on . . .. i sthere an address for a XP unetbootin?
<xubuntu474> I downloaded the unetbootin-windows 583, I don't see how that can be useful when that machine isn't connected to the internet. .. give me a workaround. . I have a USB drive and a working connection on a Macit's not
<xubuntu474> ubuntu can't install updates until it is initially installed. . .can't initially install until i get past the .iso file. . . can't get past the /
<xubuntu474> .iso file until I have unetbootin for windows XP?
<xubuntu474> What do I need?  Thanks for your help.
<Unit193> !usb | xubuntu474
<ubottu> xubuntu474: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Unit193> Just use Lili.
<xubuntu743> it is asking me for keeping the partition on /dev/sba. . . what the heck is that want it?and do I
<xubuntu743> sorry, /dev/sda/
<xubuntu306> I agree with terms of service
<Sysi> nice calm green-patched greybird setup ready.. so next I could try moebuntu
<onr> no idea how could they make such simple program "ubuntu software center" horribly slow
<TheSheep> onr: they accept patches
<TheSheep> if you think you can do better
<onr> yeah i can create something better, not through patching though
<TheSheep> onr: "pathces
<TheSheep> onr: "patches" as in suggestions on what to change
<TheSheep> onr: pull requests, if you will
<onr> TheSheep: is there a public API for software center's package reviews?
<TheSheep> onr: launchpad.net
<TheSheep> onr: oh, reviews. I have no idea, sorry
<DIMEAVE> hola
<DIMEAVE> hi
<DIMEAVE> hello
<xubuntu096> ciao
<xubuntu096> c'è qualche italiano a cui posso rivolgere una domanda su xubuntu?
<DIMEAVE> Xfce > Gnome 3 && Unity
<koegs> !it > xubuntu096
<ubottu> xubuntu096, please see my private message
<kxzu> Hi here. I'm using kx-studio for proffesionnal MAO use. Based on ubuntu 12.04, I'll like to use xfce4.10 instead of .8. How can I do? is there any back port repo?
<koegs> kxzu: kxstudio is not supported in here, but you can search for a 4.10 ppa
<ObrienDave> you can D/L the XFCE desktop through the normal Ubuntu repository
<ObrienDave> I run Xubuntu
<koegs> ObrienDave: on a xubuntu 12.04 you wont get xfce 4.10 without a ppa
<Sysi> you need a PPA but there's very good one https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10
<kxzu> ok found it: ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10
<ObrienDave> ok, i'm on 13.04
<kxzu> thanks all! ;D
<Sysi> though it's not officially supported because it's a PPA
<ObrienDave> yes, this is true. you're on your own there ;)
<ObrienDave> kxzu: why not just install Xubuntu 13.04 and save the hassle?
<kxzu> ObrienDave, re-read my first message.
<kxzu> cu all!
<ObrienDave> ok, bye
<Sysi> hmm, I could update my xfce too
<ObrienDave> yea, you got me looking as well
<ObrienDave> oh, crap. it's a LTS release. no wonder
<Sysi> I'm on LTS too
<ObrienDave> *slaps head*
<ObrienDave> what was i thinking
<ObrienDave> oh boy mySQL and mariaDB updates. yippie
<ObrienDave> now, if i could just get mySQL workbench to update. grrr
<GridCube> P: you need to download the deb and thats that
<GridCube> im using 5.4.27
<Quix86> Is there a way to give programs a 'default transparency' with xfce/xfwm? For example, xterm is 60% by default
<Sysi> wmctrl or devilspie maybe can do that
<alexsanderpunx> jajajajaj
<Belial> i always picture spanish people actually laughing like that out loud ^
<Belial> and, in turn, makes me laugh.
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alexsanderpunx> oh ok
<Belial> holstein, you were dying to do that.
<Belial> you'll make a great op one day.
<holstein> Belial: feel free and join me in the #xubuntu-offtopic channel to discuss
<sketch_> can anyone tell me how to remove the panel so that i can use just cairo dock?
<Sysi> panel preferences allow you to remove panels
<sketch_> yes i know that but it wont let me remove the last panel
<holstein> sketch_: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/38048/how-to-remove-all-the-panels-in-xfce is relevant
<sketch_> ill check it out thx
<Sysi> then go settings -> session and startup -> SEssion
<Sysi> quit xfce4-panel from there and save session on logout
<Sysi> or right away
<tyrog> Hi everyone. Which one is the best to install right now? Xubuntu 12.04 or 13.04? To use xfce 4.10
<tyrog> What are the strong points of Xfce against Unity, Gnome Shell and KDE? thanks
<tyrog> and the weak points by the way xD
<holstein> !better | tyrog
<ubottu> tyrog: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<Sysi> if you're ready to update to 13.10, then 13.04, but if you'd like to wait until 14.04 or 15.04 then 12.04
<holstein> tyrog: this is the xubuntu channel.. so we will say xfce is what you want.. try them all live
<holstein> tyrog: no reason not to use 13.04..
<Sysi> xfce is quite configurable, light/responsive yet simple and very stable
<tyrog> holstein: What can you do with the DEs I told that you can't on Xfce? That's mostly the point I meant with the previous question :)
<Sysi> they're really hard to list since everyone likes different things
<tyrog> Sysi: My PC is good enough to handle all DEs. I like to customize the system, that's one of the things I love in Linux. What advantages do you see on Xfce vs KDE, which is what I was using right now?
<Sysi> I suggest testing with live-usb or virtual machines
<Sysi> tyrog: lighter, less hassle with gtk apps, but personally I'd use KDE if I could get my soundcard to work with it
<Sysi> some people think KDE is too complicated having so many options
<tyrog> Sysi: Aren't programs like Thunar or Xfce Terminal too "simple"? Compared to others like Dolphin or even Nautilus
<TheSheep> tyrog: depends what you use them for
<Sysi> they have all features I need and faster to set up and test new things
<tyrog> Sysi: I heard Thunar is quite buggy and could crash often
<Sysi> of course you can select what file manager to use
<tyrog> So some people recommended the one from LXDE instead
<Sysi> never xrashed for me
<TheSheep> tyrog: that's no longer the case
<TheSheep> tyrog: maybe 3 or 4 years ago that was true
<wolf29> Upgrade from 12.10 ubuntu studio to 13.04. XFCE is a little broken, on the bright side, k-desktop is entirely broken. On XFCE, mouse is invisible over settings manager dialog, skype dialog and a few others.  is still visible over firefox and openoffice.
<Sysi> with thunar people mostly miss having tabs and split view
<tyrog> TheSheep: I think I will go with Xfce then. I like KDE, but like Sysi said, it has too many things I don't care about
<TheSheep> wolf29: go to settings and set your mouse cursor
<TheSheep> Sysi: except thunar has tabs
<TheSheep> Sysi: since about a year
<TheSheep> that that they are useful for anything
<Sysi> I thought they weren't in stable release yet,, sorry for being oldie
<TheSheep> Sysi: just press ctrl+t
<tyrog> TheSheep: Would you recommend Xfce over KDE too? xD
<Sysi> I'm on 12.04, too old thunar
<TheSheep> tyrog: personally I prefer xfce, but it's all mostly about what you are used to
<tyrog> Sysi: I found there is a PPA :)
<TheSheep> tyrog: if you are going to use a ppa, you might as well just install a newer release
<tyrog> TheSheep: I would definitely use Xfce 4.10 and Thunar 1.6 xD
<wolf29> TheSheep: I am not sure what to do with it.  I changed the theme from default and that worked, but cursor is still invisible over skype window.
<TheSheep> wolf29: I suppose it will use the new theme when you next start it
<wolf29> TheSheep: It is using the theme everywhere but over the skype window.  Maybe I need to relogin
<tyrog> TheSheep: You would recommend 13.04 for that too?
<Belial> what's the shortcut to show the menu in thunar?
<TheSheep> tyrog: I think, and that is my personal opinion, that you are going to get better stability by using a complete release that has been tested with those versions, than by using an older (and perhpas more stable) release with those versions added from a ppa
<tyrog> TheSheep: are the upgrades between releases reliable?
<TheSheep> Belial: ctrl+m
<TheSheep> tyrog: as long as you don't have too much custom stuff
<Belial> TheSheep, thanks
<TheSheep> tyrog: for example, a custom gtk theme may break in newer version
<Belial> thunar doesn't do split view, does it?
<TheSheep> Belial: nope
<TheSheep> Belial: but you can open two windows
<Belial> yeah
<tyrog> Belial: or tabs
<tyrog> TheSheep: Is there something like aero "Snap" feature for Xfce? Two windows side by side in the same workspace of course
<Belial> yeah, i was using tabs, but i can't drag and drop files on them
<koegs> tyrog: you have tiling from xfce 4.10 on
<tyrog> koegs: What's exactly tiling? sorry xD
<koegs> tyrog: that is what you just asked for
<gatsu1000> hi all
<koegs> like "aero snap"
<gatsu1000> still in need of some help here...
<gatsu1000> this damned cdrom won't came up in any manner
<gatsu1000> hi Sheep
<Belial> tyrog, drag a window to the top of the screen
<Belial> and then the bottom
<gatsu1000> someone here that can help?
<tyrog> Belial: That's not the same thing. Top and bottom windows don't give a good perspective of their contents
<koegs> tyrog: you can do the same with left/right... in xfce it is called tiling
<koegs> you either just drag the window to the top/bottom/left/right to "snap" and/or you can define hotkeys for that just like in windows
<tyrog> koegs: But when I try to put one window on the side it goes to the workspace 2 or whatever it is called
<gatsu1000> hi koegs... can i ask you a little help?
<koegs> tyrog: which ubuntu-version do you use?
<tyrog> koegs: 12.04, but I think I am going to reinstall with 13.04
<koegs> tyrog: with 12.04 that feature is not available unless you install the xfce 4.10 ppa
<koegs> you have to use 12.10 or 13.04
<Belial> i'm using 13.04 and going to the left and right put the windows in another workspace
<tyrog> koegs: Yes, that's what I thought of. Use the PPA on 12.04, or clean install of 13.04. I was thinking of the latter xD
<koegs> gatsu1000: i am not sure i can help you with the cdrom
<gatsu1000> oh, ok...
<gatsu1000> this damned thing won't work in any manner and i can't understand why
<gatsu1000> there is something like "found new hardware" in there?
<koegs> Belial: i am trying to remember the setting for that :)
<tyrog> koegs: Does Xfce handle steam well?
<koegs> no problem using steam (either native ubuntu or with wine)
<koegs> Belial: i think it was somewhere in the window manager settings or window manager tweaks
<Belial> koegs, yeah, i'm checking right now.
<koegs> Belial: Windows Manager -> Advanced -> Uncheck "Wrap Workspaces when dragging..."
<tyrog> koegs: Is there some way to enable VSync for the Xfce window manager? KDE has an option for it on KWin :)
<Belial> beautiful.
<Belial> that works good.
<koegs> tyrog: vsync is a topic on its own... never tested it: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/xfce-sync-to-vblank-support-for-xfwm.html
<gatsu1000> in your opinion, why the cdrom isn't visible on devices?
<tyrog> koegs: Good, right what I was looking for
<gatsu1000> what if wodim gives me cannot open scsi driver ?
<tyrog> koegs: What is the best GTK based music player? I was getting used to Amarok and Clementine as an alternative too xD
<tyrog> koegs: I think Qt apps look bad in GTK DEs :P
<mneptok> gatsu1000: try gmusicbrowser
<mneptok> bah.
<mneptok> tyrog: ^^^
<tyrog> lol
<tyrog> ok
<tyrog> mneptok: Does that support lyrics?
<xubuntu199> Hello, for some days i am having the problem that when i try to maximize a window, or switch vlc into fullscreen mode, there are gaps at the sides where the desktop background is visible (around 100px wide each). Any advice of how to get rid of this?
<xubuntu199> Interestingly enough, F11 in a browser does cover the whole screen as expected.
<tyrog> xubuntu199: Maybe its your video
<gatsu1000> ok, no way
<gatsu1000> there isn't a way to install this damned cdrom on this system
<genii-around> Could be monitor is 16:10 and video is 16:9
<gatsu1000> there isn't really no one that can help?
<gatsu1000> it seems not
<NetCatty> hi
<gatsu1000> hi catty
<gatsu1000> can you give me some help?^^
<NetCatty> gatsu1000: what's the matter?
<gatsu1000> i'm becoming mad with the cdrom reader
<gatsu1000> it doesn't appear in any manner
<gatsu1000> tried quite everything i could as a very newbie of ubuntu
<NetCatty> gatsu1000: type 'mount' into your terminal past it here: http://pastebin.com/
<gatsu1000> http://pastebin.com/Lx7inBcZ
<gatsu1000> here you go^^
<gatsu1000> does it makes any sense?
<NetCatty> gatsu1000: now 'uname -a && cat /etc/*release'
<gatsu1000> http://pastebin.com/BAAfGwP1
<NetCatty> gatsu1000: open gnome-disks; does it show up?
<gatsu1000> nope, only the 2 hdd
<NetCatty> gatsu1000: is it properly connected and your bios settings right?
<gatsu1000> yep
<gatsu1000> i can boot a cd, for example
<NetCatty> gatsu1000: what kind of cdrom driver do u have?
<livingdaylight> hallo
<livingdaylight> I'm looking to install oracle java. Do i need to remove open-jdk?
<genii-around> livingdaylight: Not really. You can have multiple java versions, it's just a matter of which one gets chosen tpo be default with update-alternatives
<genii-around> livingdaylight: If you don't want to manually install the oracle version, there is https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<livingdaylight> genii-around, thank you i just installed the ppa from web8
<livingdaylight> but, I saw no instructions on his site for dealing with open-jdk hence i ask
<genii-around> livingdaylight: You need to run the oracle-java7-set-default    ( or 8 for version 8 )  for the update-alternatives to make oracle the default
<NetCatty> livingdaylight: there isn't much of a difference between open-jdk and oracle java, why do u want to use it?
<livingdaylight> genii-around, how?
<Arthur_D> hi all, I am having trouble with dual-monitoring to my TV via VGA: I only get 640x480 and 320x240 as options even though it is a Full HD TV. The manual suggests 1280x768 for the VGA input, but as said I don't get that option either
<livingdaylight> NetCatty, habit I guess.... it came with some java plugins missing for the browser and webstart for .jnlp files... If it worked out of the box I wouldn't bother, but, since I do, I just reach for oracle as that 's proven better in the past
<NetCatty> livingdaylight: install oracle java and then: sudo update-java-alternatives -l && sudo update-java-alternative -s $jdk
<livingdaylight> thank you
<NetCatty> np
<livingdaylight> that will make oracle the default, yes?
<NetCatty> yep
<sketch_> ok all is working well and i finally got cairo dock as my only thing but now i need to know how to set my new printer up any ideas?
<sketch_> n/m i got it
<genii-around> livingdaylight: Apologies on lag, work required me... just install the package oracle-java7-set-default   or oracle-java8-set-default   ( depending what version you previously just installed)
<livingdaylight> genii-around, thanks i think its done now.
<genii-around> livingdaylight: And then you can check after with java -version     ...to make sure it took
<livingdaylight> ty
<NetCatty> re
<toast> so i got a directv home cinema box that is conected to my home network and im running NFS on my host machine. how can i access the files on my host from the directv box?
<genii-around> I would think that's more of a question for the people at DirecTV
<th0r> unless the directtv box is running xubuntu
<toast> ok thanks if they have no answers i will b back
<K1rk> Hey, I'm trying to remove Suspend & Hibernate options from Indicator-Session... I am not finding any tutorials which work.  Here is my thread on the Ubuntu Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147996  Any suggestions?
<seronis> K1rk: there is a tutorial on ENABLING hibernate since its disabled by default in xubuntu.  maybe you can use that to figure it out
<seronis> i dont have the link off hand but i googled and found it when i switched to xubuntu
<K1rk> seronis, I disagree that it's enabled by default.  My install is a clean install and it was enabled out of the box...
<elfy> seronis: it's not about enabling or disabling but actually removing the options
<seronis> well its disabled by default in 13.04.  i only installed 3 weeks ago
<K1rk> seronis, ah, we're doing LTS here so I am on 12.04
<seronis> but the tutorial shows the locations to edit.
<K1rk> seronis, I've heard various things, from making xfconf entries, to changing upower policy settings, to compile your own indicator-session...
<K1rk> So far upower has been successful in turning the options off, but not removing them from the menu.
<K1rk> xfconf doesn't remove them from the menu either, with the booleans I read about.
<K1rk> I'd hate to have to compile my own indicator-session.. that would be a nightmare to manage on 1,000 machines.
<seronis> OK. I just figured since instructions exist for adding those things, you could follow them to remove it. Its the limited help I can give and figured having a potential lead is better than just idling with no response in 3 channels =-)
<K1rk> lol yeah that's fine seronis.  If you have that link, I can take a look at it.
<elfy> K1rk: if you're setting this up on 1000 machines - I assume that you'll be creating an image to do them with - am I right in reading the thread that you just want to remove options from the action button?
<elfy> if you can do that and stop them re-enabling 'button options' I guess that's what you're after
<K1rk> elfy, yeah.  I'm particularly interested in modifying it in my skel folder. The users' profiles are wiped at logout, so I'm not overly concerned about preventing them from changing it.
<elfy> beyond me that - I just know you can remove things from the action button
<K1rk> elfy, we do have the "action buttons" as well.
<K1rk> But we'd like to keep indicator-session because "click on your name in the upper right" is part of our yearly training speech.
<K1rk> lol
<seronis> http://linuxg.net/enable-hibernation-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<seronis> it has the instructions on the file to edit to add the button.
 * elfy thought action buttons was the 'name' of the thing K1rk 
<K1rk> "Action Buttons" are the icons to the left of the name in my screenshot
<K1rk> Big picture of a power button, big picture of a logout button, etc
<K1rk> The "name" thing is indicator-session
<elfy> oh right - I fiddle with my setup
<elfy> I'd need to get a 12.04 iso to look
<elfy> K1rk: none of the machines I've got have indicator-sessions even installed lol - I can look a bit later with a vm if no-one else pitches in
<elfy> and I've subscribed on the forum too
<elfy> I see Toz said exactly the same as me :)
<Sysi> I think 4.10 brought more options to "Action buttons", at least I can set it's appearance in preferences
<elfy> K1rk: I assume that these machines will be not messed about with - eg ppa's added
<K1rk> elfy, not by end users, but by me... maye
<K1rk> *maybe.
<elfy> ok - well I've got it downloading now
<K1rk> elfy, okay.
<jessie10472> can I install quickbooks in xubuntu
<jessie10472> and microsoft office
<jessie10472> Those are the two main programs I need
<knome> jessie10472, i don't know what quickbooks is, but you might want to look at libreoffice for microsoft office replacement
<TheSheep> jessie10472: as soon as they make a linux version of them
<jessie10472> thanks
<jessie10472> I have used libreoffice and liked it
<jessie10472> but quickbooks there seems to be no getting around from
<knome> jessie10472, what's that software doing?
<TheSheep> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QuickBooks
<TheSheep> accounting software
<TheSheep> seems pretty specialized
<jessie10472> thanks thesheep
<jessie10472> I was getting to that lol
<TheSheep> jessie10472: you may try if it works under wine
<Unit193> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=120 Not very well.
<TheSheep> the 2007 version seems good
<jessie10472> ok
<TheSheep> the 6.0 version is even better
<knome> they have an online version that's supposed to work on firefox
<[0gb_us]> I'm taking a course right now so I'm inspecting things I normally wouldn't. In doing so, I found my disk partitions are sda1, sda2, and sda5. I shecked a second system, with the same results. Does anyone know why sda3 and sda4 are missing?
<elfy> because you only have 2 primaries and one of those is an extended - assuming this isn't gpt
<[0gb_us]> So the first four numbered names are reserved for primaries?
<Sysi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/151968/what-does-the-term-extended-partition-mean-is-it-safe-to-use-this-type-of-par
<elfy> yep and then it starts numbering logicals from 5
<[0gb_us]> Okay. Thanks!
<elfy> [0gb_us]: all normal - I ahve sda1,2,3,5,6,7,8
<th0r> [0gb_us]: I believe the way it works you can have four partitions, either primary or extended. If you create four primaries that is all you can have. If you create one or more extended partitions, then you can create logical partitions within those extended partitions, and their numbering would start with 5
<TheSheep> it's really legacy of DOS
<TheSheep> it's because there is room only for 4 partition tables at the beginning of the disk
<Sysi> you can have 4 logical partitiond in each of 4 extended partiotions, totalling 16
<TheSheep> and extended partitions have room for additional partition tables in them
<[0gb_us]> Yeah, wow. I just read that answer that was linked, and the old system was limited to four. How sad.
<Sysi> ubuntu installer has some funky reason to make third partition logical
<TheSheep> [0gb_us]: it was a great improvement compared to what you had with just diskettes :)
<[0gb_us]> True.
<TheSheep> and four should be enough for anybody, right? ;)
<[0gb_us]> I only use the three the installer sets up, personally. But my drive is small.
<th0r> TheSheep: four partitions and 640K of memory....more than we will ever need
<TheSheep> and 4294967296 ip addresses
<[0gb_us]> Does the boot loader have a partition to itself? One partition isn't mounted, and I'm guessing it's for GRUB or something.
<th0r> bet that required a calculator <smile>
<TheSheep> [0gb_us]: it may be swap, or it may be EFI partition, if you have EFI bios
<th0r> [0gb_us]: the extended partition isn't mounted....the logical partitions inside are
<TheSheep> ah, that's right
<[0gb_us]> AH! Okay, cool. SO the logical partitions are in one of the four partitions.
<[0gb_us]> And sda5 is mounted as swap.
<th0r> [0gb_us]: right, each of the four can be either primary or extended. Logicals must be inside an extended partition
<TheSheep> like those russian dolls
<bazhang> matrioshka dolls
<elfy> K1rk: does this work ? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/change-logout-layout-from-xfce-871357/
<th0r> elfy: it worked just now for Suspend
<elfy> how to confuse a half asleep man - someone else reply ... :p
<th0r> elfy: well, I have been wanting to remove Suspend from my logout dialog, but hadn't yet gotten around to searching for info. Never use Hibernate, but assume it will work also.
<elfy> aah ok :)
<th0r> elfy: didn't even have to log out. Issued the command in a terminal and the Suspend button was gone
<elfy> ok - K1rk ^^ :)
<sketch_> well i got the nfs working but not auto mounting at reboot any ideas?
<sketch_> i have to mount them evertime in the termal and its getting to be a pain in the butt
<th0r> sketch_: can you pastebin fstab?
<elfy> sketch_: basically you need to add more or less the same thing into fstab
<sketch_> i forgot how
<elfy> pastebinit /etc/fstab
<sketch_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695003/
<elfy> and what's the line you've used in the terminal to mount it
<sketch_> sudo mount -t nfs -o rw 192.168.0.6:/media/toast/Movies /tmp/test
<elfy> well that all looks right
<sketch_> and this sudo mount -t nfs -o rw 192.168.0.6:/media/toast/Stuff /tmp/test2
<th0r> sketch_: I mount my nas like this....might be worth a try   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695017/
<bekks> sketch_: your fstab is horribly wrong and not taken from the example I showed you.
<th0r> sketch_: the credentials file is a simple one...two lines...username=xxx and password=yyy the login for the nfs
<sketch_> can you help me fix it?
<bekks> sketch_: Just use these options "_netdev,auto,nointr" instead of "auto,noatime,nolock,bg,nfssvers=1,intr,tcp,actime0=1800"
<bekks> Arrr.
<bekks> sketch_: Just use these options "_netdev,auto".
<bekks> there is no NFSv1 anymore out there, since decades, so its an invalid option and will not work at all.
<sketch_> so i change to _netdev,auto,nointr and it should work now?
<bekks> sketch_: Just use "_netdev,auto"
<bekks> sketch_: But it will not work, since /tmp is cleaned up during reboot, so there is no "/tmp/test" anymore. Run these command: "sudo mkdir /mnt/test /mnt/test2" and change "/tmp/test" to "/mnt/test" and "/tmp/test2" to "/mnt/test2" in your fstab
<bekks> sketch_: Then, it will work upon reboot
<sketch_> rebooting and trying brb
<sketch_> didnt do anything
<bekks> So whats your /etc/fstab now?
<sketch_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695076/
<sketch_> does anyone have teamviwer that can just show me?
<bekks> sketch_: "192.168.0.6:/media/toast/Stuff   /mnt/test2   nfs      _netdev,auto 0 0"
<bekks> Without the "". You deleted the "0 0" at the end of the lines.
<bekks> No need for teamviewer to correct it.
<sketch_> reboot and should work?
<bekks> Yes.
<chaitime> hello friend
<bazhang> hi
<sketch__> great now it works
<bekks> sketch__: :P
<chaitime> Is there a way to download a big pack of themes for xubuntu?
<bekks> sketch__: You now owe me a beer ;)
<tyrog> chaitime: Why a big pack? Just download the ones you want
<sketch__> ok lol now my next noob ?.. can i get it to just come up auto under devices?
<tyrog> chaitime: If you don't know beforehand the ones you want, that's part of the fun of testing xD
<chaitime> tyrog, it seems the suggestion is to visit a xfce-look website and browse themes from 2008
<chaitime> which is not cool
<chaitime> tyrog, yea I want to test it by having it loaded and then going down the list in the manager sorta like how I test screen savers :(
<MrElg> just installed xubuntu on my netbook
<Noskcaj> MrElg, good to hear
<NetCatty> 'one of u guys here with xubuntu 13.04, nvidia video card and proprietary driver?
<knome> NetCatty, what if you asked the real question?
<NetCatty> knome: I'm searching for a solution regarding the tty1 bug with nvidia proprietary drivers and the invidible text
<NetCatty> I search the net for hours, but I can't find a satisfying solution
<NetCatty> the text of my tty1- 6 just stays invisible, despite my best efforts
<holstein> NetCatty: ive seen that before... when using a chrome driver on an hp mininote.. i just dont use TTY. is that an option?
<NetCatty> holstein: regrettably no, I need tty
<Chaser> NetCatty, am using 13.04 and nvidia propriety driver. I can login via tty1 etc
<Sysi> NetCatty: see http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=18215
<NetCatty> Sysi: thx it works!
<Sysi> you're welcome
<wuzuuz> seems that only you guys will still use gtk+
<wuzuuz> lubuntu and unity is porting to qt
<Belial> you mean lxde is going to qt?
<bekks> Lets talk about when they've done.
<Sysi> gnome won't go qt
<wuzuuz> do you have any plans to port to gtk3? gtk2 will be sooner or later abandoned, that's for sure
<wuzuuz> no one will use it besides you
<wuzuuz> I mean, xfce
<Sysi> upstream xfce will go to gtk3 at some point, making own gtk3 fork doesn't seem likely
<petero983> hi there, I just installed xubuntu 12.04 and after trying lots of stuff I am stuck. I want to use 2 monitors. I installed arandr, saved the settings a.s.o.. How can I make these settings permanent? Cheers
<knome> wuzuuz, do you have a support question?
<Sysi> petero983: export a script and put it to autostart in settings -> sessions and startup
<petero983> Sysi: already did that, does not work
<petero983> when I start it manually, it does
<petero983> I have a xrandr command, which does exactly what I want, but I don't know how to start it automatically
<ObrienDave> i would like to see arandr leave the desktop on the RIGHT monitor. not always push it to the left
<petero983> for me on the left one is okay, just need to know how to do it via autostart :D
<petero983> I already tried "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/45custom_xrandr-settings"
<petero983> and .xprofile
<Sysi> petero983: try putting the commands in ~/.xinitrc
<petero983> okay
<petero983> Sysi: I'll try it
<petero983> Sysi: just that xrandr-command?
<Sysi> well you can put script that contains them too
<petero983> k
<Sysi> (but you need to have the right path)
<petero983> alright, just have to wait. I had to reinstall xubuntu, because I followed the tutorial on webupd8, with the xubuntu-dev ppa, which destroyed my system
<petero983> no luck, still nothing happens
<petero983> it is getting even worse, now with the same command the monitors go black and won't wake up again
<petero983> even when using arandr
<ObrienDave> i think you need to adjust your desktop settings. let me hook up my other monitor. let you know
<ObrienDave> ok, i had to go to display settings to turn on the second monitor. give me a minute
<ObrienDave> then go to arandr and move one of the screens next to the other. desktop icons are forced to the left monitor
<ObrienDave> hit the green check mark to apply
<ObrienDave> any luck?
<jiggawillis> anyone on?
<pleia2> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ObrienDave> yes, just quiet
<jiggawillis> my flash for xubuntu 13.10 has stopped working properly every since the download from 13.04. all my videos are a green and purple color. such as youtube
<pleia2> 13.10?
<petero983> well, all that stuff works
<jiggawillis> I cant recall.. but w.e the new update was for
<ObrienDave> you runnng the daily-build?
<jiggawillis> yes
<pleia2> jiggawillis: 13.10 is the development version that hasn't even reached alpha yet :) please submit a bug
<ObrienDave> well, that would be unsupported at this time
<pleia2> you probably want to use 13.04 if you want a stable system
<petero983> but sometimes the monitors just switch off and won't switch on again, and sometimes everything but the autostart works fine
<jiggawillis> oh ok. now how can i downgrade back to 13.04
<pleia2> in theory it should be possible, but in reality it's very very hard
<pleia2> you're better off reinstalling
<jiggawillis> Yeah i figured that would be the case
<ObrienDave> petero: what version you running?
<petero983> 12.04
<petero983> what drives me crazy, is that it sometimes works, and next time I try it doesn't
<ObrienDave> what card do you have?
<petero983> oh
<petero983> I hve no idea
<petero983> how can I find out?
<ObrienDave> nVidia? AMD? onboard?
<ObrienDave> pizza time. brb
<ObrienDave> am back
#xubuntu 2013-05-24
<petero983> the card works fine
<petero983> I think it's nvidia
<petero983> maybe I'll try nvidia driver
<ObrienDave> make sure before you install the driver
<petero983> but if that does not work, I'll wait for 14.04 and will use ubuntu with classic mode instead
<ObrienDave> why not go for 13.04?
<petero983> now I tried xrandr --output VGA-0 --auto --output DVI-0 --auto --right-of VGA-0 and everything was fine
<ObrienDave> cool
<petero983> then I put that command into autostart
<petero983> and when logging in I end up with black screens and have no idea how to change that
<petero983> ***
<petero983> 13.04  will have the same problem, because it's still xfce4.10
<petero983> it's for my father, therefore I need something stable, I don't want to change it every 9 months
<ObrienDave> gotcha
<petero983> but thank you
<i3luefire_> help. i am having issues with my display constantly changing res and refresh rate. it is a 1080p hdtv and the signal is going through hdmi and through an surround sound reciever
<SonikkuAmerica> It's changing resolutions? How?
<i3luefire_> idk
<i3luefire_> screen just keeps saying that the res is 1nnnX7nnn then another different one and so on. randomly like it cant guess the available modes of my tv
<i3luefire_> 50hz 29hz 60hz 720p ...
<i3luefire_> 1024x768
<SonikkuAmerica> Have you tried [ xrandr -s $WIDTHx$HEIGHT ], where $WIDTH is width and $HEIGHT is height?
<i3luefire_> i cant get anything typed in on the main screen... can it be done via ssh?
<SonikkuAmerica> Try hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1
<i3luefire_> mouse is also very very sluggish. this is the first time i have booted with a display. i had a standard ubuntu server until i installed xubuntu-desktop
<i3luefire_> k
<i3luefire_> ok im in
<SonikkuAmerica> Logged in and such?
<i3luefire_> yea
<i3luefire_> it says cant open display
<i3luefire_> when i did xrandr...
<SonikkuAmerica> You might try another desktop environment... if there's another problem we can then trace it to the X server.
<SonikkuAmerica> I'd try lubuntu-desktop first, since it's the lightest
<i3luefire_> i have "4 zombie processes" too.
<SonikkuAmerica> And they are...?
<i3luefire_> how do i see them?
<i3luefire_> htop
<i3luefire_> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> I think [ top ] alone will list them
<i3luefire_> i cant figure it out. but lubuntu is isntalled now
<i3luefire_> reboot?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah
<i3luefire_> logged in. and no issue yet
<SonikkuAmerica> Into Lubuntu?
<i3luefire_> except sluggish mouse. and yes lubuntu
<i3luefire_> 1024x76860hz
<SonikkuAmerica> OK... was it just switching for the sake of switching, or don't you know?
<SonikkuAmerica> i3luefire_: btw pop into #lubuntu
<i3luefire_> i dont know but. it happened as soon as i clicked the update manager notification
<Magicantian> Hi, I am trying to compile MAME 0.148 (Vanilla Source) on Xubuntu 13.04 x64. The following link is the error I am getting. ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136033&p=12654035#post12654035 )
<xubuntu987> hi could someone help me with my xubuntu question?
<Magicantian> xubuntu987:  just ask your question, dont ask to ask, someone whom may know the answer to it will respond as soon as possible.
<xubuntu987> ok.... see I've installed Xubuntu 12.04 LTS on my computer (there's no windows anymore) and I have no problems to use it. However when I've done the first 130 and something updates, I restart then as ask and I can't access anymore to Xubuntu
<xubuntu987> I had to reinstall it again
<Magicantian> that's pretty odd. I would say try 13.04 to see if that helps any. Otherwise if you want to use 12.04 you might want to wait to see if anyone else has any idea. If no one responds in here, it also may help to post this on the Ubuntu forums.
<xubuntu987> the reason why i wanted to use the 12.04 was for the LTS version
<holstein> xubuntu987: i would try the older kernel.. if you update, and it wont boot, or is broken, try with the older kernel
<holstein> xubuntu987: at this stage, i would have no issues installing 13.04.. especially if my system didnt work with 12.04 for some reason
<xubuntu987> ok I'll try doing that tomorrow, it's way to late for that....
<xubuntu987> will download the image and let's hope it was just with the 12.04 the problem
<xubuntu987> thanks anyway guys :D
<Magicantian> You're welcome.
<Magicantian> holstein:  I wrote up above a problem i am having, with a link to the ubuntu forums, do you have an idea as to what i could try doing?
<holstein> !info mame
<ubottu> mame (source: mame): Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator (MAME). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.146-5 (raring), package size 19567 kB, installed size 67324 kB
<holstein> Magicantian: i would just use the one from the repos
<Magicantian> yes, that package is out of date, which is why i am trying not to go backwards.
<Unit193> Could file a bug for it to be updated.
<holstein> Magicantian: if its too out of date for you, then, you can look for a PPA version, otherwise its going to be up to whoever is supplying you the packages you are using to support it properly
<Unit193> Otherwise apt-get build-dep mame  and that should at least get you started out with all you need to compile it.
<Magicantian> in the forum post it states build-dep was attempted and still churned out said error.
<Unit193> Aha, I didn't look at that (and only barely processed your question.)
<Unit193> http://packages.qa.debian.org/m/mame.html more up to date in debian exp. you can build a package off that.
<Magicantian> I guess what I don't understand, is, I was able to compile this on 12.04, 12.10 of Lubuntu
<Unit193> (Trying out a build, see if it works.)
<Magicantian> Cool, thanks Unit193. May I ask what Distro you are using?
<Unit193> Xubuntu. ;)
<Magicantian> 13.04?
<Unit193> It's a 64bit chroot of precise, I have raring setup too though.
<i3luefire_> which gfx card vendor has the best drivers for linux. i may need a card for decompressing 1080p mkv videos on the fly
<Unit193> Magicantian: How long did it take for you to compile?  Ad did you say that you haven't tried it on 64bit yet, then?
<Magicantian> I am on x64, i am compiling it now and its still going.
<Magicantian> i started compiling at 11:49 pm EST
<Magicantian> the last time i compiled, which i think was yesterday, seemed to take around 40 min to an hr
<Magicantian> it fails at the very end when it's linking the mame executable.
<Magicantian> it just errored out.
<Magicantian> confirming that build-dep does not resolve issue.
<Magicantian> http://pastebin.com/wEZeD2Ci
<Unit193> I take it you've seen http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.games.devel/23471 ?
<Magicantian> I am not too familiar with this site nor the full depths of compilation. Everything in the past just went so straight forward.
<Unit193> Debian Bug #708716
<ubottu> Debian bug 708716 in mame "mame: ftbfs with eglibc-2.17" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/708716
<Magicantian> I guess i'll wait till 0.149 rolls out.
<Unit193> Mine should fail too, unless I have the needed patch.
<Unit193> Worked.
<Magicantian> hm
<Unit193> About how long until their next release?
<Magicantian> could be a month or two till .149, just a rough guess as i've been following mame for a long time.
<Unit193> (Wondering if I should bother trying again with raring amd64. :P )
<Magicantian> well, if it compiled on precise, that kind of makes sense, cause it did work for me on Lubuntu 12.04 & 12.10
<Magicantian> I have not tried Lubuntu 13.04
<Magicantian> Xubuntu 13.04 only.
<Unit193> Same gcc, so...
<Magicantian> I guess if it comes down to it and get desperate enough, ill just use 12.04 till LTS is up.
<Magicantian> ya, think im gonna go do that real quick, revert to 12.04, thanks anyways
<Unit193> Hopefully not trying to "downgrade"?
<Magicantian> I was hoping to not have to go back to an older version of xubuntu as i already have 13.04 installed. I have some issues with Lubuntu and I find that Xubuntu is suiting me at the moment so..
<redderhs> Unit193: Magicantian here, got 12.04 on, compiling now =]
<Unit193> Aha, now I know the nick.
<redderhs> aww you remembered me <3
<redderhs> bam. it worked. phew, now my brain will leave me alone about computer issues.
<pirkil> Hi, I have upgraded to 13.04 . I have installed newest sw update today and encfs stopped working. Has anyone the same problem?
<Caesi> Hi All. I'm using the latest Xubuntu and am trying to access my sound settings but can't. Can anyone help? Many thanks.
<TheSheep> what error are you getting?
<Caesi> TheSheep: I just can't access it when I click on it (under the sound symbol in the navigation menu)
<Caesi> TheSheep: Nothing happens.
<MrElg> sound settings, is it the volume controller in the panel you mean?
<TheSheep> Caesi: see the errors in ~/.xsessionerrors
<Caesi> MrElg: Yes
<Caesi> TheSheep: OK, will do, thanks
<Caesi> TheSheep: it doesn't say anything about sound in there
<Caesi> Need to restart - will be back in 3 minutes
<zdigger> Hi. First of all - great job with xubuntu 13.04, looks very fancy and more fancier with faenza icons. My question is - how do I add a daemon to automatically start? I know there is /etc/rc.local, but I know there is command to disable/enable startup scripts
<zdigger> just can't recall it
<Caesi> TheSheep: Do you know how I can change the audio output device from jack to USB speakers?
<zdigger> update-rc.d - we still use this, right?
<TheSheep> Caesi: with padevchooser
<Unit193> (Removed from repos.)
 * ObrienDave is away: Snoozin
<Caesi> TheSheep: thanks very much
<Sysi> has anybody tried making full backup with tar and succesfully booted it after restoring? (after reinstalling grub)
<koegs> Sysi: with rsync, not tar, but should be the same, i think
<dej_1> just one q...on win7 i had music in the music folder now i can't see none of it?
<MrElg> what do you mean, dej_1?
<Jay_> Hi, i'm completely new to xubuntu/unix and i'm running it from a persistent live usb stick installation. Now i wonder how i can skip the installation window after boot which asks me everytime if i want to install xubuntu or use it in testmode. I want to go into testmode by default.
<MrElg> its going to ask you by default, its an installer you're trying, i just lets you install from within the os
<MrElg> if you wish to run os from your stick, you should rather install the os to the usb, and then run the installed os from there
<Jay_> Is there a quick way to do that without loosing my current setup with all the settings i made already?
<knome> Jay_, you could backup your /home, then install to the usb stick and copy /home back
<Jay_> I guess drivers are not included in /home dir so i have to reinstall them. Thanks for your help!
<knome> Jay_, no, they are not
<MrElg> drivers and the programs you have are not in home
<knome> Jay_, and no problem; enjoy
<knome> yes, just settings, but that helps most people a lot
<knome> installing apps and drivers is easy enough
<MrElg> sure, at least a lot easier than win
<xubuntu638> Hi! I have a quick question that someone here may be able to answere. I am trying to install MATLAB on my xubuntu machine. I'm using a thinkpad x1 carbon that has dual-boot windows and xubuntu. During activation matlab requires an "eth" device - however, my laptop doesn't have an ethernet card or connector. Is there any way I can mimic an eth device that MATLAB can use for activation? Thanks a lot.
<knome> xubuntu638, is it unable to use any other devices like wlan0 ?
<xubuntu638> Yes - it needs an eth device unfortunately
<xubuntu638> could i rename wlan0 into eth0 or something like that?
<knome> you might be able to set up a "fake" eth device that's piped to wlan0, but i have no idea how you'd do that
<xubuntu638> OK, I will try and look for a solution like that
<knome> good luck
<Fedor_Mihalych> hi there, i am completely new to linux and xubuntu. have some questions. first of all. i have 5 buttons mouse, xubuntu see it like 3 buttons mouse. How can i change it and remap 2 additional buttons?
<Fedor_Mihalych> xubuntu 13.04
<Fedor_Mihalych> is there some kind of gui utilite or something?
<Fedor_Mihalych> or step to step how-to...
<MrElg> there should be a way, but i havent done it in xubuntu before
<MrElg> let me check
<MrElg> see if this helps you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<xubuntu456> hh
<Fedor_Mihalych> lets see..
<Sysi> using xinput like this guide might be easier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB
<Yanakin> I have a little problem installing xubuntu. anyone can help ?
<knome> !ask | Yanakin
<ubottu> Yanakin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yanakin> -e-after installing xubuntu I reboot my computer and then i get an error message saying: error: no such device: 5f701740-e935-4d2a-8ceb-2a3d9a6d1adb grub rescue> what can I do to fix that ?
<GridCube> Yanakin, you installed from an usb?
<Yanakin> xubuntu is on a dvd in my usb dvd drive
<GridCube> was there an usb pendrive in the machine?
<GridCube> while you installed?
<Yanakin> no. all i have is a remote hard drive plugged in the usb port
<GridCube> thats the same
<Yanakin> should i remove it while installing ?
<GridCube> its plugged now?
<Yanakin> yes while im installing
<GridCube> boot from the livecd again and install boot-repair
<GridCube> use it to choose from wich drive you want to boot
<GridCube> try to see that it does NOT install grub on the external disk, unless ofcourse thats what you want
<Yanakin> how do i install boot-repair ?
<GridCube> !boot-repair
<GridCube> great
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Yanakin> all right! got it ! Ill do that right away. thank you very much my friend.
<tech1337> anyone able to help with a non booting xubuntu after upgrade
<tech1337> 12 - 13.04?
<GridCube> !details | tech1337
<ubottu> tech1337: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Fedor_Mihalych> well.. that Sysi's tutorial is kinda hard for me..      http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Mice-and-Pointing-Devices/M570-and-Linux/m-p/557682/highlight/true#M31605   in this post it looks easier, but there is no such place "/etc/X11/xorg.conf " in xubuntu. is it "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d" ?
<tech1337> I have a problem after upgrading xubuntu 12.10 to 13.04, boot hangs and stops at * Starting Bridge Socket Events into Upstart
<GridCube> no, Fedor_Mihalych , you have to generate a new xorg.conf, its not there by default
<Fedor_Mihalych> GridCube, how to do it?
<GridCube> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<knome> Fedor_Mihalych, 'Xorg :1 -configure' should create one
<Fedor_Mihalych> knome, after this command it says: Fatal server error:
<Fedor_Mihalych> Server is already active for display 0
<Fedor_Mihalych> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Fedor_Mihalych> 	and start again.
<Fedor_Mihalych> should i remove that .X0-lock first?
<knome> Fedor_Mihalych, try replacing :1 with :0
<Fedor_Mihalych> same: :~$ Xorg :0 -configure
<Fedor_Mihalych> Fatal server error:
<Fedor_Mihalych> Server is already active for display 0
<Fedor_Mihalych> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Fedor_Mihalych> 	and start again.
<knome> try with sudo then
<Fedor_Mihalych> like this? sudo X -configure
<knome> yes
<Fedor_Mihalych> absolutely same result
<GridCube> you need to kill your session and do it from a tty
<Fedor_Mihalych> what is tty?
<GridCube> close you session, go to a tty, do sudo service lightdm stop and then sudo Xorg -configure then restart the lightdm  service
<GridCube> a tty its one of the 6 termianls you can access by pressing ctrl-alt-F1 to F6
<GridCube> in F7 there is the gui you are using now
<GridCube> you can cycle trhought them all now
<Fedor_Mihalych> to restart lightdm - sudo service lightdm start?
<GridCube> im pretty sure that is yes
<Fedor_Mihalych> it was said configuration failed in the end, but there was a  short list of hardware before
<JohnC> I have Xubuntu LTS 12.04 running well with a couple of annoyances. In particular, when I attach a USB memory stick I can only access that as root.  As a user when I cd to /media/memstick it says "permissions denied"
<GridCube> Fedor_Mihalych, if you just want to add the settings for the mouse you could try just making an empty xorg.conf file and add the settings
<Fedor_Mihalych> in etc/x11/ ?
<GridCube> then restart the x server and see, if the x server doesnt boot back you can go to a tty and do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<GridCube> yes
<Fedor_Mihalych> permisson denied
<Fedor_Mihalych> or what command to create it in console?
<MrElg> permission denied, did you start with sudo?
<Fedor_Mihalych> nope, i dont know how sudo use in this case
<Fedor_Mihalych> how to use
<MrElg> what are the command you're typing?
<MrElg> use sudo before it
<Fedor_Mihalych> i ve tried via file manger
<brainwash> Fedor_Mihalych: is your system not able to detect the extra buttons or are you just not able to map these buttons without a gui?
<MrElg> oh, file manager isn't in root, use terminal
<brainwash> Fedor_Mihalych: you can run "xev" in a terminal window and test your mouse buttons inside the window which pops out
<Fedor_Mihalych> brainwash, how to check it? in system settings it - logitech unyfying device with no settings for remapping, and that 2 additional buttons arent work at all
<Fedor_Mihalych> MrElg, what comand to create a file with sudo, is it just sudo /etc/x11/xorg.conf ?
<MrElg> sudo mousepad  /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Myrtti> gksudo.
<MrElg> if you use the basic text editor shipped with xubuntu, Fedor_Mihalych
<Myrtti> my eyes start to twitch whenever someone suggests using sudo with graphical apps
<Myrtti> use gksudo or little kittens will cry
<MrElg> ;)
<brainwash> but.. some people like to live dangerously :D
<genii-around> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<GridCube> its X11 no x11
<GridCube> !case
<ubottu> File names in Ubuntu are case sensitive, MyFile is not the same as myfile, and if you put spaces in there and use a console you need to "escape" the space, thus "gedit My\ File.txt"
<Fedor_Mihalych> yep, now it saved
<GridCube> Fedor_Mihalych, you used X11 right, no x11?
<Fedor_Mihalych> so will it be enough - Section "InputDevice"
<Fedor_Mihalych>     Identifier  "Mouse0"
<Fedor_Mihalych>     Driver      "mouse"
<Fedor_Mihalych> Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
<Fedor_Mihalych>     Option        "Device" "/dev/mouse"
<Fedor_Mihalych> Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<Myrtti> gah
<Fedor_Mihalych> Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 10 11"
<Fedor_Mihalych> Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"
<Fedor_Mihalych> EndSection    ?
<GridCube> no
<Myrtti> pastebin
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GridCube> and yes, that should do that
<Fedor_Mihalych> GridCube, yes, X11
<GridCube> ok
<Fedor_Mihalych> it didnt allow to save file with x11 as i typed first )
<Fedor_Mihalych> fool proof in action )
<GridCube> in this case
<Fedor_Mihalych> to  restart the x server is it enough just close session and enter again or it need reboot system?
<Fedor_Mihalych> just asking for the future..
<genii-around> If logout to main login screen, ctrl-alt-f1  and login to command prompt then usually sudo restart lightdm
<Fedor_Mihalych> and last moment before restart.  in this command ' sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old'   mv means move?  is it ok that there is no xorg.conf.old in X11?
<Fedor_Mihalych> should i create the empty one before restart?
<Myrtti> it's to make a backup of the file you have
<Myrtti> I'd probably use cp myself tho
<Fedor_Mihalych> what is cp?
<Myrtti> copy
<Fedor_Mihalych> cp instead of mv in that command? didnt get
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> mv its the one, you want to remove it in case something fails
<GridCube> Fedor_Mihalych,
<GridCube> cp will leave it there and you wont be able to boot, mv its for renaming it to .old
<GridCube> so you will be able to boot
<Fedor_Mihalych> i see, thanks
<GridCube> Fedor_Mihalych, if it boots properly you dont need to do that
<Fedor_Mihalych> ok, seems that 2 buttons are working, first part is done
<Fedor_Mihalych> now how to remap em to midlle click and double click instead of back \ forward
<L30> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello
<L30> quick question. If I installed Lubuntu as an OS can I remove Lubuntu-desktop sicne I now use Xubuntu?
<knome> !purexubuntu | L30
<ubottu> L30: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<knome> hmm...
<knome> that page needs updating
<genii-around> Yes :(
<Fedor_Mihalych> so, what i should change here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697353/   to double midlle click buton and double left click instead back and forward  ?
<xubuntu338> Hello, I'm new to linux and wanted to install xubuntu on my old thinkpad machine.  I copied the image 12.4 onto CD, and set my BIOS to boot from it.  However, it keeps booting from windows.  Anybody out there have any suggestions?
<MrElg> is there any boot boost or security boot on? they often has to be turned of
<xubuntu338> let me get back to bios and i'll let you know.
<genii-around> Also, did you just copy the ISO file to a CD/DV D or did you burn it as an image ?
<xubuntu338> my system has a "boot mode" function with options for "quick" which is "intended to boot the operating system as soon as possible by reducing the POST elapsed time" and "Diagnostics" which is used for problem determination, but I don't see any security or boost boot options
<MrElg> did you do like genii said? burn image files
<MrElg> or just as iso file
<xubuntu338> I downloaded the image, unzipped it and copied it to my CD write "prep" folder and hit copy
<MrElg> at boot screen, did you press esc or something to get to boot menu, or does nothing happen
<xubuntu338> i had two options when it wrote to the disk, one I think allowed me to use the disk as a USB drive type storage device
<MrElg> F1 it is
<xubuntu338> I might have to burn it the other way
<xubuntu338> I used f1 to get to the BIOS set up screen
<MrElg> oh, i dont know how you burned it, anyways, if you have an usb drive available, its just as easy to boot from that as from the disc, just use unetbootin
<xubuntu338> I think I still have to burn it as an image
<xubuntu338> thanks for the help guys
<MrElg> not the bios setup, the boot menu, try F12
<livingdaylight> Hi this isn't a xubuntu question, but radiotray related
<livingdaylight> or for that matter any media player that has radio
<livingdaylight> Want to know how to get radio that is embedded in a website so i can add to my radio app
<livingdaylight> for instance: http://528records.com/radio how would I get the radio url? I've looked in 'source' but don't see it
<holstein> livingdaylight: i would ask the maintainer of the web service.. maybe try one of the *-offtopic channels
<genii-around> The music is called by /files/radio-player/muses-config.swf in line 55 of the source code. Whatever options they are feeding it determine the source of the music. Eg: SWFObject("/files/radio-player/muses-config.swf", "sotester", "407", "26", "9", "#E5E5E5");          is using sotester, and whatever the variables of 407, 26, 9, and #E5E5E5  mean internally to the Muses flash player
<livingdaylight> thx, genii-around
<livingdaylight> i found an add on for FF which should give me the embedded url of streams. just testing it now
<genii-around> DownloadHelper firefox extension shows the url for the default radio station here as 528records.com:8000/main_station_free?1369414634082.mp3 but of course since it's streaming, putting the url in the bar just times out since it tries to download it instead  of just playing it as it arrives
<GridCube> and mplaying it?
<livingdaylight> UnPlug addon not working for me on this particular url
<livingdaylight> 528records.com:8000/main_station_free?1369414634082.mp3 doesn't work when I insert it into radiotray
<genii-around> Yes, as I explained, it wants to download it first and then play it. But it will hang because it can never finish downloading since it's continuously streaming
<livingdaylight> genii-around, ok, i thought you were experience was in reference to that particular extension (Downloadhelper) and might otherwise work if I put the url in a radioapp like radiotray
<livingdaylight> http://528records.com:8000/main_station_free now works... the ?1369...mp3 was superfluous
<genii-around> Interesting
<firehawk> hello
<aiena> hi koegs
<aiena> suppose i have partially downlaoded dependencies for a software (not installed any) and i want to cleanup is there a way ?
<aiena> e.g. if i run sudo apt-get install xxx and then i press ctrl+c in terminal because i decided i don't want it ?
<knome> aiena, sudo apt-get clean
<aiena> thanks a lot :)
<aiena> so that will clean paritally doenloaded files too
<aiena> knome:
<knome> yes.
<aiena> great
<aiena> knome: will the libreoffice package 4.0 package directly from the site work on xubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<aiena> *libreoffice 4.0 package
<koegs> there is a ppa for 4.x
<aiena> hmm
<aiena> but that ppa is alpha ans betas
<koegs> nope
<aiena> I am taking about the 4.0 release
<aiena> hmm
<aiena> koegs which one ?
 * aiena is very interested
<Unit193> Anything outside of the main repos isn't officially supported, so YMMV.
<aiena> Unit193: I know most ppa's arent anyways
<koegs> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-4-0
<aiena> koegs thats not in typical ppa format
<aiena> do you add it as ppa:https://....
<koegs> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<aiena> is this maintained by libreoffice themselves ?
<aiena> hmm seems so :)
<User123> Hello all, I seem to have a problem with apt-get upgrade
<Juanqui13> hi
<Juanqui13> i have a low resources pc, pentium 300 Mhz, 128MB RAM and  would like to install xubuntu on it, will it work? barely?
<genii-around> User123: A more specific description of the problem will help us to help you
<Juanqui13> breakaly? XD
<aiena> User123: What is the problem ?
<Juanqui13> I can't sell it, y can't trash it (don't like trashing) i need to make some kind of use of it
<toast> so i messed up somewhere and now whenever i try to sudo anything i get that im not in the sudo list any ideas?
<User123> Processing was halted because therE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aiena> Juanqui13: yes it will the basic ubuntu
<aiena> *xubunut
<aiena> Juanqui13: but you should use lubuntu
<aiena> better for that pc me thinks
<User123> I get that error when trying "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<knome> User123, do you have another package manager running?
<Juanqui13> right... can't thank you enough :) bye bye
<aiena> User123: try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-985232.html
<User123> aiena: I have already tried everything in that thread. Thank you for the link, though
<User123> knome: I don't believe so. I am new to linux, however. How could I be sure I do not have another package manager running?
<aiena> is synaptics open ?
<User123> No, it's not
<aiena> knome: but then a different error would have shown if a package manager was open
<aiena> not that
<aiena> right
<User123> Should I pastebin the output and you could take a look?
<aiena> knome: the error would be  " Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" right
<User123> http://pastebin.com/460b8MJJ
<aiena> User123: one way to fix such a bug would be to backup and reinstall xubuntu but that is last resort if everything esle does not work.
<User123> Yes, I have considered reinstalling but I've not yet gotten that desperate
<aiena> i mean backup all data + make a list of installed software and ppa's and configs are overwrite whatever is messed up.
<aiena> i just cleaned up my xubuntu partition because i had a lot of junk and messed up configs eating up space.
<toast> how do i readd my name to the sudoers list?
<User123> I was just going to completely reinstall Xubuntu. If I do indeed have to reinstall, I'll not worry about backing up the little data I have
<User123> Any advice? :/
<aiena> hmm go for a reinstall
<aiena> I think that if you leave it like this more things will break over time
<User123> Is there any way to fix the current issue? Should fix everything else, right?
<aiena> the worst thing is that it is difficult to know the cause only the symptoms are visible
<aiena> Unit193: I don't know - as knome
<aiena> *ask
<toast> myshit
<toast> sorry didnt mean to put that there
<aiena> toast: sudo adduser <username> sudo
<User123> I am on a 1.66GHz processor with 1024MB of RAM. Should I keep Xubuntu or try out Ubuntu? I need a friendly interface as I am not well-educated with Linux :)
<toast> im not in the udoers list so i cant do that
<aiena> hmm keep xubuntu
<aiena> User123: ubuntu hogs resources unnecessarily
<aiena> xfce is lighter and very user freindly compared to unity
<aiena> so you can do more with the same hardware specs
<User123> That is why I used Xubuntu in the first place. Ubuntu looks a bit more user friendly though :p
<aiena> I have 4gb ram and a a 2.4 ghz i5 but i run xubuntu because it leaves more cpu and ram for graphics etc.
<aiena> User123: its a personal choice
<User123> Hmm, I am looking for speed and such. I will keep Xubuntu for now. I would definitely prefer Ubuntu's GUI though :P
<aiena> e.g. I hate pidgin and love kvirc so much so that i compiled the latest from source but i know there are loads of users who love pidgin
<Pwnna> is there a way to specify the panel's screen
<Pwnna> via shell?
<aiena> User123: do you have a lot to loose by installing xubuntu from scratch ?
<User123> Not data-wise. I just don't have the time right now :) I will probably end up doing a clean install, though
<aiena> yeah i agree it takes time
<aiena> to pull everything again a day or 2
<aiena> toast: see if http://www.ehow.com/how_7310279_root-password-ubuntu.html helps
<aiena> knome: ho do i install the latest flash on my system ?
<aiena> *how
<knome> aiena, toast: please don't enable the root account.
<aiena> knome: i do not wish to
<aiena> toast has been locked out
<aiena> by removing sudo priviliedges from his own account
<aiena> so that seems the only logical way i guess
<knome> with the recovery mode one should be able to recover the password without enabling the root account
<knome> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<aiena> wehn he cannot use sudo adduser <username> sudo
<aiena> toast: try that
<aiena> what knome said
<toast> im lost
<aiena> knome: can you guide toast
<aiena> giver him a step by step
<aiena> *him/her
<toast> him
<knome> toast, the last link in the factoid i just posted should guide you through it
<aiena> toast: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo link
<aiena> knome: any idea how to install the latest flash on xubuntu ?
<toast> im there looking
<knome> aiena, if you mean the absolutely latest, i don't think you can get it without having chrome
<knome> and i don't know chrome/their stuff enough to know if even they'll be able to install the latest latest flash
<aiena> hmm on the flash website i can only find a tarball and something for the yum package manager
<Sysi> ubuntu flash packages download flash from addobe, linux versions just are behind
<Sysi> I don't know if even chrome has the new flash
<aiena> knome: should i install ubuntu-restricted-extras or xubunt-restricted-extras is enough to get it ?
<aiena> *xubuntu
<Sysi> you don't need the whole restricted-extras, but that does contain it
<Sysi> single package is flashplugin-installer
<aiena> thanks a lot
<aiena> i did not want to install all the rest
<aiena> besides it was removing libavcodec and libavutil needed by vlc
<peyam> hi people
<peyam> what is the deal. you release new kernels everyday
<peyam> I updated to 3.5.30 yestarday and today to 31
<knome> peyam, we don't want your pc to leak like a broken umbrella.
<knome> peyam, if you don't want to upgrade... don't upgrade.
<peyam> yeah! but why not release the latest one!
<knome> because maybe it wasn't avilable yesterday.
<knome> peyam, and please calm down
<peyam> im calm! ? :D
<knome> your exclamation marks give a different impression
<aiena> lol
<peyam> I'm pretty calm actully! I inactivate the automatic updates.so iI do it manually. i was surprised
<aiena> peyam but you are using raring i guess if you are using 3.5.x kernel
<peyam> what is raring?
<aiena> so you would expect frequent updates
<aiena> ubinti 13.04
<knome> aiena, 3.8.x in raring...
<aiena> ok
<aiena> peyam sorry
<peyam> no I use 12.10. I installed 13.04 and I felt that lxubuntu 12.10 was much more stable and nicer.
<aiena> ok
<aiena> but yes still higher than the lts
<peyam> 12.10 is better than lts and 13.04 so far
<peyam> let see what updates do to 13.04
<knome> peyam, if you want to avoid as much updates as possible, stick with the lts and disable most repositories (including proposed, backports, etc)
<peyam> :P
<peyam> peyam <3 12.10
<knome> that will naturally also give you older software versions, but you'll avoid updates
<aiena> hehe
<peyam> if I run 12.10 will the software not be updated?
<aiena> knome: but there is a ppa for what you need in that case topo
<aiena> *too
<aiena> thats one thing i like about ubuntu
<aiena> want xfce 4.10 on lts and you can still have it :)
<knome> aiena, why would you disable supported updates and then add a ppa? :P
<aiena> i wouldnt
<aiena> i could actually
<knome> peyam, that's not what i'm saying.
<aiena> peyam: software would be updated way more me thinks
<knome> peyam, but ultimately, when the support period is over, you won't get updates and you're also not able to upgrade to later versions.
<aiena> LTS would only be security fixes and maybe upgrades to the latest FF browser
<sketch_> hey this is toast and on my rm's pc, so i got into the recovery and tried to add user and i get gpasswd: cannot lock any ideas?
<aiena> knome: ??
<knome> sketch_, did you follow the url at all?
<peyam> knome: I still dont understand! so in few years I can have the latest version of FF if I still run 12.10?
<knome> peyam, no.
<peyam> dåligt
<aiena> no peyam in the LTS you always have the latest FF
<sketch_> yeah i believe i did... send me the link again
<peyam> aiena: so how do I update my softwares?
<sketch_> please
<aiena> sketch http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<knome> peyam, it isn't. that's the release schedule, and if you're installing a normal release, there will be no updates after 9 months.
<aiena> *sketch_
<aiena> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<knome> peyam, you don't. if you stay with 12.10 for more than 9 months, you're on your own
<sketch_> ok im there
<aiena> are you in the main root account ?
<peyam> wel.. åhhh. my dropbox and everything.. such a pain in the ass
<knome> peyam, please watch the language.
<aiena> lol yes
<aiena> but thats the price you pay
<aiena> for not using LTS
<aiena> and everyong who lives on the bleeding edge doesnt minf
<aiena> *mind
<knome> exactly.
<peyam> LTs is ugly
<sketch_> duh... i forgot to do the remount
<aiena> peyam: you signed yourself up for the bleeding edge
<aiena> so thats what you get
<peyam> yeah. hahaha
<aiena> if you dont like it stick to LTS and use ppa's for the latest backports
<knome> aiena, well not the bleeding edge... ;) but at least regular updates/upgrades.
<aiena> knome: i know bleeding edge is fedora or ringtail atm
<peyam> knome: aiena when will the latest updates for 12.10 be released?
<aiena> but yeah peyam isnt far behind
<aiena> peyam better to upgrade to raring
<aiena> and watch as it gets better
<aiena> if you dont like 12.04
<peyam> aiena: yeah but the main menu had someproblem! and one more issue that I dont remember
<Sysi> peyam: you can install theme of 12.10 to 12.04 from shimmerproject ppa
<knome> october 2012 + 18 months (9 months for normal releases starting with 13.04). so april 2014.
<aiena> if you prefer stability and peace of mind then stick to older  but well tried and tested 12.04 with a lot of experience at its hands.
<knome> peyam, if there are bugs in software, report them and the developers can fix them.
<peyam> great. knome so the updates for all softwares will be released and not just the kernel?
<aiena> yes
<aiena> thats the pro fo ringtail
<knome> bug fixes mostly
<peyam> knome:  the problem is that i cant wait for solutions.. thats why I wait untill the raring is optimal before I install it. then I can directly install the updates.
<aiena> yes but you get the latest audacity and all the gizmos :)
<knome> a new major release of xfce isn't something the xubuntu team would be porting for a normal release
<knome> peyam, that sounds much like you should stick with the LTS releases.
<knome> peyam, theming is always fixable
<aiena> yes peyam
<aiena> but peyam you seem to be in limbo
<peyam> I guess i will wait. since I 'm in examinationperiod and later in summer I will upgrade
<peyam> aiena: what is a limbo?
<aiena> you dont want the bleeding edge you want a lot of support and are not happy with the currentl LTS
<aiena> peyam: its the place between heaven and hell
<aiena> in this context it means you have 2 opposites tearing at you and dont know where to go.
<peyam> aiena: well I have the 12.10 . If I want to change the os I will rather upgrade to 13.04.
<aiena> well then do that
<aiena> and watch 13.0.4 get better
<aiena> as it gradually evolved into the next LTS
<aiena> *evolves
<aiena> or stick to 12.04 :P
<peyam> I want to upgrade but when the updates are pretty good. so I wont get problems with stuff. becouse the smallest thing can make me very upset
<aiena> and wait for the next LTS - limbo
<peyam> is Limbo a bad word?
<knome> peyam, again, it sounds like the LTS release would be optimal for you.
<aiena> knome would have asked me to watch my language in that case - no
<elfy> though it's all getting a bit offtopic
<peyam> knome: but it is ugly and especially the installations process :P
<aiena> limbo is not a bad word.
<aiena> elfy indeed
<peyam> aiena: then we both are limbos
<aiena> peyam hop onto xubuntu-offtopic
<peyam> okej
<peyam> before the boss get angry
<knome> peyam, as i said, theming is fixable. also, you're not looking at the installation every day, are you?
<aiena> peyam: this is a support channel and this fun convo is getting too long :)
<knome> starting to get repeating, ok otherwise ;)
<Sysi> can I use same port for two different applications? other needs TCP and other UDP
<genii-around> Sysi: I think you'd have to use xinetd to pass it off to some packet inspection routine which would then figure out what app should get what packets
<Sysi> I guess I'll just try and see
<xubuntu750> hello , can someone help me with activating the mic for using skype? just installed xubuntu and touched all buttons of pavucontrol but i don t know anything about it
<TheSheep> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<TheSheep> see 'troubleshooting skype' link in there
<xubuntu750> skype is installed already
<xubuntu750> i don't want to record, i just want the mic to work
<MrElg> doesn't the input devices in the control work?
<xubuntu750> no, it s written 'no input device available'
<MrElg> probably a driver issue then, it seems like it isn't installed
<xubuntu750> what do i need to do then?
<MrElg> sorry, try google for it, not sure if i can help properly, do you use mic through usb? or through mini jack
<xubuntu750> mini jack
<MrElg> try to run alsamixer from the terminal, how does it work?
<TheSheep> xubuntu750: that page has hints for troubleshooting, not just installation
<xubuntu750> ok. i don't know. any suggestions are welcome
<th0r> xubuntu750: I had some issues a while back that I traced to pulse audio. I have made it a practice since to not use pulse, just alsa. I am not saying this will solve your problem, but if you are looking for straws to grab onto.....
<MrElg> pulse audio has a lot of issues, i had to fix some on my bodhi related to pcm not long ago
<MrElg> if you enter the terminal, type alsamixer, press F4, what does it say, can you detect there
<MrElg> which computer do you have, there is a lot of similar errors described on google
<xubuntu750> intel ICH6 realtech ALC 655 rev 0
<xubuntu750> i don  t know what info is needed
<MrElg> i cannot say what the problem is, there is many different troubleshooting options out there, the simplest being just reinstall alsamixer and drivers, search for 'microphone not detected linux' and you'll probably be the best one to find what matches your case
<dado33> good evening i hace this problem
<dado33> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10
<dado33> [sudo] password for dado33:
<dado33> You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
<dado33>  Xfce 4.10 packages for Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin).
<dado33> Please note that only Xfce 4.8 is officially supported on Xubuntu 12.04. Therefore, any bug report filed with this PPA enabled is likely to get rejected, or you may be asked to reproduce the issue with Xfce 4.8. The first Xubuntu release to feature Xfce 4.10 will be Xubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal).
<dado33>  More info: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10
<dado33> Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it
<dado33> Exception in thread Thread-1:
<dado33> Traceback (most recent call last):
<dado33>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 551, in __bootstrap_inner
<dado33>     self.run()
<dado33>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 99, in run
<dado33>     self.add_ppa_signing_key(self.ppa_path)
<dado33>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 132, in add_ppa_signing_key
<dado33>     tmp_keyring_dir = tempfile.mkdtemp()
<dado33>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/tempfile.py", line 322, in mkdtemp
<dado33>     name = names.next()
<dado33>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/tempfile.py", line 141, in next
<dado33>     letters = [choose(c) for dummy in "123456"]
<dado33>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/random.py", line 274, in choice
<dado33>     return seq[int(self.random() * len(seq))]  # raises IndexError if seq is empty
<th0r> dado33: nice flood
<dado33> ValueError: cannot convert float NaN to integer
<dado33> sorry :D
<koegs> do you use a proxy?
<dado33> no t..
<dado33> i don use
<dado33> no, i dont use
<nantou> alll my local goldendict dictionaries have disappeared, but the local folder is instact, any tips?
<nantou> its been like that since the upgrade to 13.04
<peyam> knome: can you change the log in screen in 13.04?
<peyam> so ugly
<peyam> why cant I hear anything from youtube while chatting on skype?
<Inoki> Hi all, did anyone manage to get Bluetooth working?
<Inoki> I'm on 12.10
#xubuntu 2013-05-25
<xubuntu130> its any way to open multible tabs conversations but from different accounts
<xubuntu130> on pidgin?
<xubuntu130> i have a skype and a msn account
<xubuntu130> and i want to see both friend lists of these account and talk them
<brainwash> xubuntu130: try asking in #pidgin
<xubuntu130> okie thanks :)
<th0r> xubuntu130: pidgin doesn't support voice
<xubuntu130> what you mean? no video calls?
<xubuntu130> i am talking only about text\
<th0r> xubuntu130: ah...you said 'talk'
<xubuntu130> yeah i mean text chatting :P by the way it sucks that no voip services in pidgnin...i think linux looses a bit on chatting or? :P
<th0r> xubuntu130: well, those are topics for #pidgin
<brainwash> but microsoft offers an offical linux skype client
<xubuntu130> brainwash i know but i think isnt so good designed as it should be...and also why micorosoft to have to make a such important service for linux?
<brainwash> there are alternative voip services and programs, but most people simply use skype i guess
<xubuntu130> maybe i dont have searched much about this ;) by the way just testing now the youtube-dl the terminal program for download youtube videos
<xubuntu130> i can tell that i enjoy it alot more than even youtube downloader intereface program of windows 7 :P
<brainwash> enough offtopic talk :P
<xubuntu130> hehe why not :P sometimes offtopic talk when there is no talk at all  isnt bad:P
<brainwash> many people don't agree with that, this channel is only meant for support queries
<brainwash> so you better ask some xubuntu related questions :P
<xubuntu130> oh ok i am sorry hehe :) dont worry i ll find sure alot xubuntu related questions but for now i am going for some sleep :) gn fellows!
<toast> trying to install serviio in the process of making "serviio.conf" i get a Permission Denied when trying to save to etc/init...why?
<th0r> toast: did you use sudo?
<toast> i used gedit to write the script and then save as
<th0r> toast: the user doesn't have permission to write into /etc/anything, you need to start gedit with sudo (root priviledges) or sudo nano in the terminal.
<genii-around> Save it for now in your home folder then just do : sudo cp filename /etc/init-wherever
<genii-around> th0r: sudo for gui is not recommended
<xubuntu130> gksudo is the right
<xubuntu130> :)
<th0r> genii-around: yeah....I know....momentary slip
<th0r> actually....I was testing you guys
<xubuntu130> :P
<xubuntu130> will i take a candy? :D
<toast> done thanks
<xubuntu130> by the way its true that medit is better compatible for xfce than gedit?
<th0r> xubuntu130: I use mousepad for the gui, and nano for editing in the terminal
<xubuntu130> interesting...never heard of them...in terminal i just know the vi
<xubuntu130> oups i have the nano and i dint knew it lol
<th0r> xubuntu130: mousepad used to be the official xfce editor...just a basic text editor. Nano isn't as cryptic as vi. For serious programming I still prefer nedit. A little rough around the edges by today's standards...but plenty capable
<xubuntu130> yeah leafpad i think is excellent too for default editor :) nedit?interesting i ll check it too
<brainwash> used to be?
<brainwash> mousepad is back in 13.04
<th0r> brainwash: I think it has been replaced, hasn't it?
<th0r> brainwash: it was never removed, but I don't think it is the default any more.
<xubuntu130> The program 'mousepad' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mousepad
<xubuntu130> :P
<brainwash> it's in Raring
<brainwash> they changed the default editor
<brainwash> for what ever reason
<brainwash> xubuntu130: are there any problems while running gedit?
<genii-around> xubuntu130, th0r, et al: Actually gksu is no longer installed by default now, the current recommendation is to use: sudo -i gedit /wherever        type of syntax now
<th0r> genii-around: I heard something about that recently. Don't worry much about it since any root editing I need to do is done in the terminal with nano <smile>
<brainwash> what about pkexec?
<toast> trying to start serviio following this http://wiki.serviio.org/doku.php?id=howto:linux:install:ubuntu and this is where im stuck at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698779/
<genii-around> brainwash: http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default-in-13-04  suggests it also, but I'm not sure of the usage
<th0r> toast: sudo service serviio start/stop/restart  (or ...start serviio....?)
<brainwash> lucky me, focusing more and more on terminal applications
<th0r> toast: yup...man says sudo service serviio start/stop/restart
<toast> still says the same thing
<th0r> toast: check sudo service serviio status and see if the script is even there
<toast> nope same gonna start over
<th0r> jeez....need some patience
 * ObrienDave is away: Snoozin
 * ObrienDave is back (gone 00:01:31)
<Unit193> ObrienDave: Please don't use away scripts like that, thanks.
<ObrienDave> yea, yea, been told, been fixed. thanks
<xubuntu760> wanderfull
<deckard> hello. Is XFCE that comes with XUbuntu the same as XFCE from site?
<ObrienDave> yup
<holstein> deckard: xubuntu uses xfce.. the same "one" that you can get from the site, and customizes it
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<deckard> ty holstein
<deckard> under appearance, and icons is that just for desktop icons?
<ObrienDave> and menu icons, i think
<deckard> which do yuo think goes best with ALbatross/
<deckard> same for font and size
<holstein> deckard: try it live. you can poke around and customize
<holstein> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<ObrienDave> i like the standard xfce set
<deckard> holstein, do you use another font?
<ObrienDave> not much into 'eye candy'
<deckard> what are event sounds? the dog bark?
<deckard> and "enable input feedback sounds"
<ObrienDave> yup, another waste of computing power
<deckard> ok
<holstein> deckard: i would say, if you are new to xubuntu, try the defaults for a while.. mess around with the settings on a liveCD
<deckard> ok
<ObrienDave> or, install it yo a VM like VirtualBox
<deckard> I use xfce so that my game can get as much priority as it can from stock os
<ObrienDave> *to a
<deckard> someone showed me some clock test where xfce gives you like 15% better
<deckard> maybe higher
<deckard> does that sound accurate ?
<ObrienDave> yup, less overhead. LXDE is supposed to be lighter than XFCE
<deckard> what is the command to get that?
<ObrienDave> it's called Lubuntu
<deckard> oh yes i have it
<deckard> i will try my game
<deckard> ty
<ObrienDave> yw
<deckard> be well all
<blech_> i logged out and i see "gnome/open box lxgames lubuntu and lubutnu nexus 7 session. which is best for the game?
<holstein> !best | deckard
<ubottu> deckard: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<deckard> sure i mean which is lxde?
<holstein> deckard: the desktop environment wont make your machine any faster
<holstein> deckard: lxde is  light.. the "l" stands for light
<holstein> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<deckard> so lxde is the lubuntu option on boot?
<deckard> i dont see just lxde
<holstein> deckard: lubuntu is using LXDE.. as xubuntu is using XFCE
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ObrienDave> yes
<holstein> deckard: what would i do? try them.. try the live if you want.. see what works for you
<deckard> !lxgames
<deckard> !lx games
<holstein> deckard: i do not know what lx games is
<deckard> holy crap, is holstein a bot?
<deckard> sob xD
<holstein> deckard: ?
<ObrienDave> could be......
<holstein> deckard: im am saying, i do not know what lxgames is.. its not a known desktop environment
<deckard> when i go to login in, i se lx games as one, ill look on forums
<holstein> deckard: right. so, you have added that somehow.. maybe with a PPA
<deckard> it show up with Xubuntu
<holstein> maybe by trying to find a lightweight gaming desktop..
<deckard> yes
<deckard> i am
<holstein> deckard: lubuntu doesnt "show up" with xubuntu
<holstein> deckard: so you have changed things from the default
<ObrienDave> dang holstein, you almost had him convinced you were a bot ;)
<deckard> holstein, marys mother has 4 daughters. their names are martha, jessie and jill. What is the 4th daughters name?
<holstein> !ot | deckard
<ubottu> deckard: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<deckard> ty
 * ObrienDave is away: Snoozin
<xubuntu432> hello! just installed xubuntu and the mic doesn t work with skype. did someone happen to have the same pb?
<ObrienDave> make sure the mike is not muted
<ObrienDave> *mic, sorry, tired
<xubuntu432> can i see that in pavucontrol? wha is the name of the tab?
<ObrienDave> open a terminal, run alsamixer
<ObrienDave> F4 for capture volumes
<ObrienDave> sorry, F3 will show you mic volume (gain)
<xubuntu432> when i click F4 i have a column dedicated to mic
<xubuntu432> it s written capture R L
<xubuntu432> L R actually
<Sysi> make sure you have the right input device selected and set to be used with skype
<xubuntu432> how do i know?
<Sysi> look at pavucontrol
<xubuntu432> there is no input device available...
<xubuntu432> how can i solve that?
<lqid> Cisco AnyConnect Secure Mobility Client - Any Xubuntu alternative for this? Would love to get a VPN connection to work going.
<bekks> lqid: openvpn client. But it may not qwork because of your VPN administrator forcing to use that distinct software only.
<lqid> bekks: Thanks very much. Greatly appreciate the help.
<nantou> help to create a shortuct to a program that works under wine
<nantou> please
<veebull> halp!
<veebull> for some unknown reason, my xubuntu has been getting more and more flaky over the last couple days
<veebull> keeps logging me out when I click on seemingly random things
<veebull> opening a PDF (sometimes)... open a program from the applications menu(sometimes)... etc.
<nightyyx> anyone knows if it is possible to make the thumbells of icons (images) to be a bit bigger?like windows 7
<veebull> opening the startup and windows sessions section of the preferences - every time => logs me out
<livingdaylight> Hi, I have a usb camera, which when I plug in lights up, but neither cheese or skype give me a picture
<livingdaylight> Cheese says its usb2.0 PC Camera/dev/video1
<nightyyx> you checked the skype options in video settings?
<nightyyx> to see if its selected in skype settings this usb camera?
<livingdaylight> skype recognizes it as usb 2.0PC Camera (/dev/video1) as well
<livingdaylight> http://clip2net.com/s/57tCwI
<nightyyx> hmm
<nightyyx> i cant say much as i am new too the linux too :(
<livingdaylight> ok :)
<nightyyx> hmm i guess your usb camera should be mounter for to get recognized from skype?
<nightyyx> i would say to go to File Manager
<nightyyx> and check on the devices
<nightyyx> if its mounted
<livingdaylight> how annoying. I'd have to go to a terminal and mount it?
<livingdaylight> how do I see whether its mounted or not?
<nightyyx> hm
<nightyyx> go to File manaer
<nightyyx> where it have your home folders
<nightyyx> and hard disks of your computer
<nightyyx> and see if its on the list the name of usb camera!
<livingdaylight> which list?
<nightyyx> applications menu ---> File Manager
<nightyyx> on the list on the left
<livingdaylight> http://clip2net.com/s/57tJAH I would say not
<nightyyx> you should see your home folder desktop and hard disks
<livingdaylight> you mean like when I put a cd or external hd, and it shows in the left column?
<nightyyx> yes
<livingdaylight> yea, don't see it
<nightyyx> :)ok
<nightyyx> then thats why you have problem
<nightyyx> i dont know if it have to do with drivers about this specific usb camera or you have to mount it
<livingdaylight> ok, thx
<nightyyx> try to unplag it and plug it to another usb port
<ktwo> hi i there a gui for samba which integrates nicely in thunar/xubuntu?
<ktwo> basically i want to quickly share folders occassionally without messing with text editors
<TheSheep> ktwo: sure, you should see 'network' in the sidebar
<TheSheep> 'browse network'
<Sysi> I think that's only for client
<ktwo> eh yea but i need to share a folder of my linux filesystem
<ktwo> to access it from windows
<TheSheep> there was  a gui dialog for that...
<TheSheep> 'shared folders' or something
<ktwo> i remember thunar shares or something
<ktwo> but it isnt in the repo :o
<Sysi> you could keep the windows share up and then upload files after connecting to it, or use WinSCP to get the files
<TheSheep> it wasn't part of thunar, but it was in the system settings
<ktwo> nah i need native access in file explorer
<ktwo> cause i need to work on this files directly with some other program
<TheSheep> well, you can always make a custom action
<TheSheep> for mounting it
<Sysi> the inverse solution worked for me, made a folder writable in windows and connect client to it and then upload
<ktwo> i think i found the plugin in ppa
<ktwo> though i dont see an install button strange.. its  thunar-shares-plugin
<xubuntu285> quit
<MrToine58> bonsoir
<apm1> xubuntu 13.04 just acted weird
<apm1> i was running xchat and i did a /quit
<apm1> i saw a info window pop up before i could quit xchat "xchat couldn't get permission to write logs "
<apm1> thus i had to check my home folder
<apm1> turns out the thunar icons had little locks on them in /home/user
<kRush> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<apm1> that sounds like a classic case of borked authentication ?
<apm1> oh and after not being able to do anything abt it ,i tried log out from the gui , but x didn't restart , it hung on a blank screen with nothing but a blinking cursor
<apm1> so i switched to tty2 and logged in from there and did sudo shutdown -P now
<apm1> it immediately went down , and when i booted it again , there was the plymouth xubuntu screen with "system performing routine fs checks " and then "/ fs has errors "
<apm1> i rebooted and did an fsck on my / partition , from a live cd
<apm1> turned out fine there
<apm1> now , wtf happened here exactly ?
<apm1> meh i hope this turns out to be a phantom bug
<apm1> but fs permissions locking in
<apm1> why do i have a feeling of deja-vu ?
 * apm1 gets sick of waiting 
<apm1> blargh !
<apm1> meh i am just gonna disregard this and wait for it to reproduce itself
<apm1> let it resurface then we'll talk
<xubuntu550> Hello
<xubuntu550> I have a probleme, my xubuntu doesn't wan't connect to internet HELP ME PLZ
<th0r> xubuntu550: don't yell. is the wifi router plugged in?
<holstein> xubuntu550: no problem... xubuntu doesnt actually connect directly to the internet.. you need hardware.. do you have networking hardware? if so, do you know what it is?
<memand> Hey guys, I'm going to do a fde install of xubuntu 12.04 on a USB flash drive, I'm wondering how a system like that would hold up against bruteforce atacks on the passphrase?
<holstein> memand: its really the "best" way to do it... everything is compromisable though, in theory.. just depends on the time and resources of the attacker, i supppose
<memand> holstein: but is there any built in delay on receiving passphrases?
<holstein> memand: im not an encryption expert.. i'll answer as clearly as i can.. how would a system like that hold up? likely as good as anything else would. is it "crackable"? sure
<memand> holstein: Ok, thanks :)
<holstein> memand: what would i do? set it up and try and compromise it.. use security algorithyms that are in place already.. use appropriate technology.. consider paying an expert if this is mission critical
<holstein> one could also just setup truecrypt, and make things as complicated as you want for a smaller store of data.. thats usually the way i go, since i dont need or want the overhead on my entire system
<holstein> really depends on your exact needs.. but i think anyone who says "you are completely and totally safe" should be ignored
<memand> holstein: Indeed :) I might actually do both, since I'm going to use it for my offline Bitcoin vault I see no reasson not to go to extreme measures :)
<Sysi> I believe it comes down to your password
<memand> ^
<holstein> sure, the password can help, but *any* password is compromisable, assuming enough time and/or resources of the compromiser
<holstein> you would choose a passcode that is resonably hard enough to crack given current technology
<Sysi> I mean it's the main thing in order to slow down attacker, because password length exponentially adds possible combinations
<holstein> if i find your USB stick and want to hire out an amazon farm to crack on it, how long will it take is that realistic?
<memand> The key is to find out how fast it is feassible that an attacker could "type" in passwords and then how make password that is loong enough to make it uneconomical for an attacker to crack it and still short enough so that you don't need 30 mins to type it in you self
<holstein> well, if the question is, what size or quality passcode is big or good enough. on some level, that is a matter of opinion.. and totally up to your needs
<holstein> also, depends on where and how you are storing it.. you might be able to add 2 factor authentication
<chaitime> hello friends
<memand> I think I'm just going to go with a 12-15 char phrase and have more than one coppy of the wallet, so that I can empty it before it would get compromised
<chaitime> The games that come with Xubuntu, is that based off a default gnome-like package or Xubuntu team chooses them?
<Bishey> hi guys, is anybody here able to explain to me
<Bishey> why my xubuntu on my laptop seems to use utf8 but when i ssh on my mainmachine it seems like i not using utf8
<Bishey> bc chars like äüö are broken
<Bishey> never seen that behavior on any other distribution
<Bishey> only seems to occur with ssh
<holstein> Bishey: you ssh to a server? the server could have different settings.. have you tried a different terminal emulator? what terminal do you usually use? i would just install it and see.. also, test from TTY
<Bishey> well im sshing to that machine all the time. im using terminal
<Bishey> im gonna test from tty
<Bishey> tty same behavior, it adds "s" after every ü for example
<holstein> Bishey: i would try as a different user.. i would try from a live CD if i thought it were something to do with the keybaord hardare
<holstein> hardware*
<Bishey> but it works outside of ssh
<Bishey> nyeh
<holstein> Bishey: ok.. so you are not testing as a different user.. i'll throw out some more suggestions.. how about ssh to localhost?
<Bishey> okay, gonna try that
<Bishey> sshing localhost works
<holstein> Bishey: you can try ssh to another host.. but, as i suggested first, the issue seems server side
<Bishey> yeah guess you're right
<Bishey> i tried my root server and im not having the problem
<Bishey> but the machine im sshing doesn't do that
<Bishey> i mean, i ssh that thing all the time, and im not having the problem
<holstein> Bishey: the firts step is to admit you have a problem.. seems like the user on the server is the issue..
<Sysi> Bishey: on the problem machine, what does "locale" say?
<Sysi> Bishey: are you using screen?
<Bishey> oh, it says nothing
<Bishey> in fact
<Bishey> POSIX
<Bishey> it's a gentoo machine, and it's usually set to DE_de.UTF8
<Bishey> but it seems that is not right, when sshing to it
<holstein> Bishey: well, at least you know the issue is not with the client
<Bishey> well, yeh, but i never having that problem elsewhere
<holstein> Bishey: you dont have that problem from the same client in with another user, correct?
<holstein> Bishey: you can try the other emulators.. or answer Sysi  about screen..
<Bishey> öhh, can try root
<holstein> Bishey: or, make another user and test..
<Bishey> yep, problem still there
<Bishey> locale seem to not get set by my main machine when sshing to it
<holstein> Bishey: you said it wasnt there as root? correct?
<Bishey> yeü
<Sysi> try setting locale in .bashrc/similar
<Bishey> oh, locale seem to be set nowhere on my main machine
<Bishey> seems like gdm are setting 'em
<Bishey> is*
<Bishey> that explains alot, but why do other machine ssh without any problems
<Sysi> maybe they have send_env set in conf or not actually using utf8
<holstein> Bishey: what would i do? try another terminal emulator..
<Bishey> but i only like terminal
<holstein> Bishey: ok
<holstein> Bishey: but, even as a troubleshooting step, it can be helpful.. and helpful for the volunteers that are helping you to gather data
<Bishey> i think i will just let the locale set on the host somewhere
<nantou> how do I download a video from a random site? (not youtube)
<holstein> nantou: i would ask the content creator for a copy
<Sysi> maybe some browser plugin
<TheSheep> or you just right-click and select 'save as' if they didn't disable it
<TheSheep> and if they are using html5 video
<nightyyx> :PO
<nightyyx> :O
<nightyyx> wow
<nightyyx> html 5 will kill all the cool browser plug ins and programms about downloading videos from sites
<nightyyx> :P
<TheSheep> not if they include the drm spec that w3c is working on now
<TheSheep> but that's offtopic
<nightyyx> yeah
<memand> Hey, I'm following this http://57un.wordpress.com/2013/02/01/full-disk-encryption-using-ubuntu-in-most-secure-mode-with-aes-xts-plain64/ guide to making an encrypted install but I have overwritten the disk I want to install to with 'dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdX' and gparted is telling me to choose a partitioning table for the disk, which one should I choose?
<memand> And why, if not too much trouble to explain
<memand> , = ?
<Unit193> !filesystems | ext4 is default
<ubottu> ext4 is default: ext3 and ext4 are the default filesystems in Ubuntu (and many other Linuxes). Alternative Linux filesystems include reiserfs and xfs. fat32 and ntfs are DOS/Windows filesystems. hfs and hfs+ are filesystems for the Mac. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<memand> I have the choice between MS-DOS, aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, sun and loop
<memand> It says MS-DOS is the default
<memand> Unit193, ^
<Unit193> YOu have overwritten the disk, you need to format it.
<memand> yes
<memand> But I must admit that I don't know much about the advantages/disadvantages of the different formats
<memand> I have tried google'ing linux partion tables,  but it did not turn up anything useful
<peyam> hi
<peyam> When I have video convesation on skype I can hear sound from youtube or vlc
<peyam> what can the problem be?
<xubuntu052> installing skype? -- I moved over from ubuntu and having been trying to install skype. It's not in the repositories and the download from the skype website doesn't work either... I'm using a live DVD 64-bit xubuntu.
<Unit193> It's in the partner repo,
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<peyam> xubuntu052: worked for me! doenload the .dep file för ubuntu 12.04 and run the .dep file in software center. just dubble click on it
<Unit193> Erm, better to install from repos, automatic updates and packaged for Ubuntu.
<peyam> there is one in software center as well
<xubuntu052> I added the canonical respositories and updated. apt-cache search skype shows it's there but it can't be installed for some reason.
<peyam> you can. it is already in your dash
<peyam> just type skype
<peyam> it is there even if the "install"button doesnt turn to "remove"
<elfy> dash?
<xubuntu052> i'm using xubuntu.
<peyam> unity launcher..
<peyam> yeah
<peyam> go to Internet
<knome> peyam, this is the xubuntu support channel.
<elfy> peyam: dash and unity is not xubuntu
<peyam> I mean application lounter > internet
<xubuntu052> isn't dash unity?
<Unit193> There is no Unity in Xubuntu.
<knome> peyam, and please check your attitude.
<knome> peyam, please consider this as the last warning
<peyam> knome: it is the second time you say that.. I dont know what im writing that makes you believe I have  abd atitude
<peyam> xubuntu052: go to application menu > internet. Skype is there
<seronis> is there any software in the repos that would help with tabletop gaming?  D&D or Pathfinder? (pf specific is best)
<xubuntu052> anyway back to the issue, is this a live dvd issue? do xubuntu users have any issues installing skype 4.2 -- if not, I'll just take it as gospel and deal with it after a full install.
<peyam> I just installed skype! I donno what the problem is!
<knome> xubuntu052, there shouldn't be any problems. if you have them once you've installed the system, just come back here and ask for help
<elfy> xubuntu052: I installed skype fin less than 5 days ago
<xubuntu052> skype 4.2 elfy / knome? or the one in the canonical repository?
<Unit193> xubuntu052: Canonical repo *has* 4.2
<xubuntu052> not sure if the repository has 4.2 but I am assuming it's <4.2
<knome> xubuntu052, i can only speak for what is in the repositories
<knome> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in raring
<xubuntu052> ah, ok unit193.
<knome> hmm.
<xubuntu052> what ubottu?
<Unit193> !info skype-bin partner
<ubottu> skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 16613 kB, installed size 38380 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<knome> Unit193, yeah... just figured out.
<Unit193> knome: I win! :D
<peyam> knome: why do you think I have  abad attitude?
<knome> peyam, if you want to discuss it further, please take it to #ubuntu-ops. thanks
<xubuntu052> sorry can someone translate that -- skype-bin 4.2 is in the repository then and I can just install in xubuntu yes? it must be a live DVD issue then.
<peyam> knome: next time you can pm me! :)
<xubuntu052> I'm using xubuntu 13.04 64bit
<Unit193> xubuntu052: Yes, it's in an additional repo you have to enable, but it is there nonetheless.
<xubuntu052> it's not the canonical repo?
<Unit193> It is, that's the additional repo, as seen in Software Sources.
<xubuntu052> OK - I added the canonical repo using the live dvd already. I get an i386 dependency error on install. I guess it's a live dvd issue. OK thanks everyone.
<peyam> xubuntu052: still hanging on skype?
<knome> xubuntu052, if you want to debug it, you can !pastebin the error, but if you're installing anyway, it might be better to do that first
<peyam> knome: what is the default font in xubuntu?
<xubuntu052> If people have been able to install skype 4.2 on xubuntu 13.04 64bit without issue, it must be a live dvd problem so I'll do that knome. Thanks for your help.
<knome> xubuntu052, we have. no problem, enjoy :)
<seronis> I noticed that the partners repos are deactivated in sources by default.  Is there any way i can see whats in them to decide if i want to activate them or not ?
<xubuntu803> hey there, quick question if i may?
<Unit193> You can visit them and read the Release file, seronis.
<knome> !ask | xubuntu803
<ubottu> xubuntu803: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<seronis> Unit193: except i dont know -what- needs visiting. There is no url listed in the 'other software' tab
<seronis> it just says "Canonical Partners" without saying what that means
<seronis> id like to get a package list
<xubuntu803> okay, thanks.  just done a fresh install (hard-drive died) of 13.04 and can't remember how I enabled video thumbnails within Thunar.
<Unit193> seronis: It's not exactly normal, but it works to gunzip this and read it http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/partner/binary-i386/Packages.gz the more interesting ones are skype and adobe flash.
<nightyyx> since i red somewhere the word thumbnails
<seronis> Odd..  i already have flash with the 'restricted-extras' package
<nightyyx> can i make the pictures thumbnails larger?like windows 7?
<nightyyx> :P
<seronis> that was in 'Independant' i thought
<seronis> nightyyx: i cant help with that, but if you need the slideshow feature of win7 i can help
<Unit193> nightyyx: Yeah, check in view, or Ctrl+scroll
<Unit193> seronis: Yep, flashplugin-installer is in main, adobe-flashplugin is in partner.
<seronis> Unit193:  thank you (for link and flash info)
<seronis> i had actually already found out how to make my own Packages.gz for using a local folder as a repo.  didnt know how to figure out the urls for offsite ones yet
<nightyyx> Unit193 yeah but ctrl and scroll make folders also thumbnails...i mean i would like normal size for folder and bigger thumbnails inside the folders
<conoral11> Hi there, I'm having an issue with network sharing. I am sharing my WiFi connection from my netbook, to my desktop via ethernet. Both are running 13.04. I am using the network manager to share the connection. And it works, for about 5-10 seconds, then the desktop machine no longer loads web pages. No notification of lost networking either. Any clues where I should be looking?
<Unit193> seronis: Sure, and you can use apt-cache for that, many useful commands there.  You use mini-dinstall for local?
<Unit193> conoral11: Can check logs in /var/log/, and `dmesg`
<seronis> apt-cache hadnt learned that one yet either.  thank you will check out man page on it
<xubuntu052> Just a big thank you to any xubuntu contributors out there - I've been demoing various distros and have gone through mint-xfce, mint-cinnamon 15, ubuntu 13.04, aptosid, debian live, debian wheezy, fedora 18 xfce and I keep coming back to xubuntu which I will install. Thank you!
<knome> xubuntu052, thanks and enjoy :)
<seronis> knome: i know i brought this up once before,  but do you accept any patches for xfce or thunar or do you only use the versions as released by xfce directly?  im almost getting comfortable enougn to start messing with thunars missing features (ctrl-tab between tabs, exe bit in properties) and i've heard mention the xfce team itself is VERY picky about their design choices, even when others consider those
<seronis>  choices wrong
<knome> seronis, if you have a patch that won't be accepted to xfce but which is considered a good one for xubuntu collectively by the team, we can consider patches.
<knome> seronis, but i still can't promise anything
<nightyyx> nautilous or thunar? witch is best? :P
<knome> !best | nightyyx
<ubottu> nightyyx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<seronis> nightyyx:  this is a biased channel to ask that
<knome> nightyyx, and what seronis said ^
<nightyyx> :P well it have to do a bit with xubuntu since its about thunar comparision too :P
<knome> not really
<seronis> nightyyx:  well in the past 6 years i've installed linux probably 20 times and never kept it more than a few days or a week
<knome> nightyyx, do you have a support question?
<seronis> this is my first time using xfce (xubuntu) and i havent felt a single urge to put win7 back on after over 3 weeks
<nightyyx> seronis true :) even as a window user for years i feel so ok with xubuntu no the need to go back to windows 7 :P
<nightyyx> knome well
<nightyyx> i would like to make some more customization to thumbnails
<knome> if you want to discuss migration from windows more, please take it to #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> nightyyx, you mean more emblems?
<nightyyx> ok :)
<nightyyx> sorry for my bad english first of all! well i want to have the option to make the pictures thumbnails bigger
<nightyyx> but without affect the folders! i mean i want to keep the folders size in normal size and make larger the thumbnails pictures inside these folders :P
<seronis> knome: the  ctrl + mousewheel method that Unit mentioned works for the entire Thunar session.. not for specific folders
<nightyyx> yes :)
<knome> seronis, you can change the listing type for the directories with images; see the view-menu, or press ctrl+123
<knome> err, sorry, nightyyx ^
<seronis> both
<knome> hmm.
<knome> yeah, you're correct
<knome> iirc, it used to be different before
<seronis> but thats not the issue.  mode '1' for icons is what I also prefer
<seronis> but id like image folders to have larger icons
<seronis> that doesnt seem possible
<nightyyx> yeah
<nightyyx> the only thing that i missed from windows...
<nightyyx> i want to give a more multimedia look to my xbuntu that already is amazing with cairo dock too :)
<knome> there are applications for photo browsing though, maybe that's something you might want to look at
<seronis> 'feh' is great
<seronis> its what I scripted to use for the slideshow option
<nightyyx> i checked a few still cant decide...i think the default image viewer is good for browsing photos but i wanted to make it without a app
<nightyyx> feh?is your script?
<Unit193> !info feh
<seronis> well i installed 'feh' which is an image browser that supports full screen, window mode and even 'set to wallpaper'.  i like customizability
<ubottu> feh (source: feh): imlib2 based image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-2 (raring), package size 145 kB, installed size 372 kB
<seronis> and inside Thunar  'custom actions' i set a right click option to    feh -FZYzr -D5 %d
<seronis> named it  "view as slideshow"  and now when i right click on an image i get the same feature as in Win7
<nightyyx> interesting...i am downloading also feh
<conoral11> Unit193: Nothing obvious in dmesg, and I can't find anything nasty in the logs. What is happening is the network ondesktop machine side seems to hang, giving a ping command doesn't return anything
<nightyyx> i will make also the same customization...lets see :) but it would be great as a feature by default to another xubuntu version :)
<Unit193> conoral11: Yeah, I'd do as you did and try to ping 8.8.8.8 and if that worked checked DNS, but since that's out...  Desktop and laptops cut out right?
<nightyyx> hm feh dint find his place to a application category type
<nightyyx> i have to use terminal to run it
<Unit193> Could be router/modem?  I've never use ad-hoc connections.
<nightyyx> and great...run errors :P
<nightyyx> nightyyx@nightyyx-A6VA:~$ feh
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.ICEauthority - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.Xauthority - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.Xdefaults - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.bash_history - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.bash_logout - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.bashrc - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.chromium-bsu - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.gksu.lock - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.goutputstream-A0RTXW - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.goutputstream-JN67WW - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.goutputstream-LNUUWW - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.goutputstream-MQAIXW - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.goutputstream-P5KKXW - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.goutputstream-TCP9WW - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.gtk-bookmarks - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.profile - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.pulse-cookie - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<seronis> nightyyx:  for large pastes try using a pastebin site and just pasting the links
<seronis> =-)
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.swn - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.swo - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.swp - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.viminfo - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.xscreensaver - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.xsession-errors - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./.xsession-errors.old - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./How to download youtube videos from terminal in Ubuntu.-qDQ4e0CKC8Q.mp4 - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./ex03_1.s - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh WARNING: ./linux.dummies.pdf - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nightyyx> feh: No loadable images specified.
<nightyyx> See 'man feh' for detailed usage information
<nightyyx> yeah my bad sorry :)
<nightyyx> i used only once this great pastebin feature and havent it in my mind
<seronis> also in the 'Appearance Conditions' tab the only checkmark i have is 'image files'
<MrElg> oh, and i have sound notification on, that enchanting rythm
<nightyyx> what you mean?
<seronis> for 'feh'
<seronis> in Thunar  Edit menu ->  Confingure Custom Actions
<seronis> click  '+',   name/desc both to  'view as slideshow'
<seronis> command is        feh -FZYzr -D5 %d
<seronis> then in appearance conditions tab   'image files' is the only checkbox
<seronis> after that right clicking on an image file in the thunar window will give you the 'view as slideshow' option
<conoral11> Unit193: Ping 8.8.8.8, hung a while and is now saying host unreachable. The Laptop is always working (It is what I am writng to you on)
<nightyyx> i should run this command in terminal?
<seronis> no
<seronis> type it inside the dialog box i just said
<nightyyx> ok w8
<Unit193> conoral11: I don't know, sorry.  All I can say is try restarting network-manager. :/
<nightyyx> i went Edit menu ->  Confingure Custom Actions
<seronis> good so far
<nightyyx> and i did as you told me
<nightyyx> but still cant find the slidshow option
<seronis> its not an option.. you are MAKING the option
<seronis> click the green plus icon
<seronis> "create custom action"
<nightyyx> yes
<seronis> in the name and description fields type   "View As Slideshow" or whatever you want it to show up as
<seronis> in the command field type  "feh -FZYzr -D5 %d"   but no quotation marks
<nightyyx> ok
<seronis> then click from the Basic tab to the Appearance Conditions tab
<conoral11> Unit193: Thank you for you help nether the less!
<seronis> and make sure "Image Files" is the only checkmark
<seronis> i have an asterisk in the File Pattern with nothing else
<seronis> click 'OK'
<nightyyx> WOW! works like a charm! Amazing!
<seronis> then 'Close',   then in the Thunar window navigate to a directory that has a bunch of images and right click one
<seronis> =-)
<nightyyx> ;)
<nightyyx> its great now i can enjoy better some photos
<seronis> the specific options in 'feh -FZYzr -D5 %d'  will make it do a 5 second delay between image swaps, random image selection and also RECURSIVE selection so it will look in all sub directories of the specific file you click on too
<seronis> oh.. and auto stretch to fit window
<seronis> but you can check out the arguments feh supports and set it to the behavior you prefer
<nightyyx> your advices are precious :) i need a good detailed explanation of this command! thank you!
<seronis> Q: does anyone know how to adjust those custom action commands so that they only show up in specific directories instead of with specific filetypes ?
<seronis> cause i have one for grabbing the public link of my dropbox items and i would prefer the option not show up everywhere
<nightyyx> having close drivers instead the open source drivers of a ati graphic card desktop will look different?
<heoyea> hi
<memand> WHY IN THE .... did the xubuntu installer just start dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda2??
<memand> /dev/sda does not even have anything to do with where Im installing too
<heoyea> ?
<memand> Just my thoughts
#xubuntu 2013-05-26
<queenmya> hello?
<knome> ...lo
<memand> Any one in here who knows who wrote the install script for xubuntu 12.04???
<Unit193> What's the question/problem?
<memand> For some reason it zeros out whole disks which both seems like a waste of time and (take it from a guy that has just felt it) can lead to data loss if someone does something stupid
<Unit193> It's generally recommended to backup first, may need to file a bug report to ubiquity.  Did you do an encrypted install or anything different?
<memand> Yeah, but the the mistake I made was that I placed the swap partition (which where no encrypted at that point) on the wrong drive
<memand> s/no /not /g
<Unit193> Aha, yeah.  The installer will wipe the swap too, but looks like it hit the wrong partition?
<Unit193> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<memand> thx :)
<Unit193> The GUI installer is ubiquity, mini.iso uses debian-installer.
<memand> k, I'll file it in the morning. When I'm done being pissy about having to start from scratch with my prefect arch install ;)
<IdleOne> doesn't sound like a bug to me. If you selected the wrong disk/partition to use for swap, that is not the fault of the installer.
<IdleOne> the installer did what it is supposed to do after it is told where to do it.
<memand> IdleOne: I know, but it could be done in a more "safe" manner doing 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/where_you_point_it' seems both like a waste of time and invites data loss
<xubuntu287> me
<lqid> What notebook can I buy that will allow me to install Xubuntu with the greatest amount of ease?
<memand> (uneducated guess) pick one
<knome> lqid, you might want to check for hardware compatibility with linux in general before buying
<lqid> I've been eyeing the Lenovo X1 Carbon, but will wait for a Haswell-revised edition to drop. Would that be a safe-ish bet?
<knome> lqid, and naturally, more resources means smoother experience
<knome> lqid, i don't know their hardware, but searching components and "linux" or "ubuntu" in google should give you some information on how stuff is supported
<lqid> Gotcha. May I ask what you use?
<Unit193> Well, one to lookup would of course be system76 and that other one.
<knome> lqid, i have a samsung series 5 ultrabook, which isn't *supposed* to work with linux...
<lqid> System76 considered decent quality?
<holstein> when i look and read, seems quite good quality and good value..
<knome> lqid, i've talked with the system76 guys and i'm certain they are good
<lqid> knome: thanks very much. looks/sounds promising.
<llldino__1234> Hey guys, i'm having issues booting after grub
<llldino__1234> Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, i can'treplicate my own problem, any ideas?
<knome> lqid, no problem. good luck finding a perfect one for you!
<holstein> llldino: sounds like failing hardware.. i would rule out a bad hard drive
<cida> Hello everyone. I've been having issues with networking on the stock session of Xubuntu. I'm currently booted from my CD for Xubuntu 12.10, which seems to work fine while plugged in to the router via ethernet cable. Last I checked, the kernel version on the CD was like 29, and the kernel version on the stock session is 30. So I think it's a kernel issue
<cida> I'm using a Dell Latitude D520, and I've heard there's a lot of issues between Linux and Dell computers
<holstein> cida: issues?
<cida> holstein: For whatever reason the Linux Kernel doesn't play nicely with the broadcom chipset
<holstein> cida: there are no issues with dell in particular.. there issues with certain brands of hardware
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<llldino> holstein, seriously? i'm not having any otehr issues besides grub, mac boots from efi fine
<holstein> llldino: literally wont hurt to do tests
<llldino> holstein, Do you have a program to reccomend?
<holstein> llldino: i use a live CD callde "the ultimate boot cd".. but there are disk utlities in ubuntu live CD's
<llldino> I don't have a spare cd available, i'll have to try that when I get back home
<llldino> holstein, It seemed it would boot after i disconnected ac, would that cause an issue?
<holstein> llldino: i didnt have good luck with linux on the mac i had..
<llldino> holstein, Yeah, seems apple gets touchy when other stuff boots, it'll be the last apple I buy
<holstein> llldino: i would read the ubuntu wikis about your particular machine
<llldino> holstein, Ok thanks
<holstein> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cida> Another issue I've been having with this computer is that it won't power off when I go to shutdown. I usually shutdown via the terminal with the code "sudo shutdown -h +0". This used to work perfectly fine until I updated to 13.04... Which is when my networking issues started as well.
<holstein> cida: run 12.04
<cida> I am now, but the problem persisted for what ever reason.
<holstein> so, 12.04 worked, then you installed 13.04, and it was broken, and now 12.04 is broken?
<cida> Yep. It's confusing me, because networking worked just fine when I first installed 12.04 .-.
<holstein> cida: you checked the wiki page?
<cida> holstein: Yes, and I'm getting onto it from a second computer. I'm also getting onto this chat from said computer, and I'm about to restart this computer and go to the stock session and go through the steps on the wiki
<holstein> cida: just try the 2 packages.. and try the windows driver as well
<holstein> share your chipset here and ask about it
<cida> Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 for the ethernet controller and Broadcom Corporation BCM4311
<cida> I guess the chip ID is either BCM4311 or BCM4401
<cida> And the PCI-ID is 14e4: 4312 or 14e4: 170c , respectively
<cida> Wait... I think I've got it. I'll come back later if I'm still having issues with networking
<ntzrmtthihu777> sup folks. actually I think i'm in an offtopic mood
<arlosmar> hi. when i transfer files from my nexus4 to a local folder in thunar, it changes the names of the folders. does anybody know why?
<arlosmar> hi. when i transfer files from my nexus4 to a local folder in thunar, it changes the names of the folders. does anybody know why?
<nikolam> arlosmar, who transfers files? thunar with mounted external storage and using copy/paste or some other program/way?
<arlosmar> nikolam, thunar with copy-paste
<koegs_> mounted as usb-storage or via MTP?
<TheSheep> nexus4 only has mtp afaik
<arlosmar> is automounted in thunar
<arlosmar> new ubuntus handle mtp as usb-storage
<TheSheep> you can't handle mtp as usb-storage, because it's not a filesystem. new ubuntus automount it, but it's handled as a network share
<nikolam> as I read now, if is gvfs , gnome part that use MTP, it is not used as file system
<arlosmar> i think it worked well in other ubuntu tastes
<arlosmar> ubuntu, kubuntu, etc.
<TheSheep> how does it change those names?
<nikolam> arlosmar, tries other file manager , besides thunar?
<arlosmar> ok, i'm gonna try
<nikolam> see how it works there. and compare with thunar. If it happens only with thunar , file a bug about thunar.
<arlosmar> ok, thanks
<nikolam> if it happens to other apps, then to xubuntu in general
<MrElg> is it many files, why not use terminal?
<arlosmar> i'm going to install pcmanfm
<MrElg> pcmanfm is good
<arlosmar> i can use terminal, but the good would be everything working
<TheSheep> MrElg: because the terminal will not "see" an mpt device
<nikolam> try it
<TheSheep> MrElg: at least not until you mount it with thunar
<MrElg> you can mount it in terminal
<nikolam> as I amteading now, libgio is handling MTP
<arlosmar> with pcmanfm is the same. name folder changed to numbers
<TheSheep> arlosmar: can you show us an example of the name before and after the change?
<arlosmar> every folder and the change is to 1 1133 1134 etc.
<arlosmar> and inside each numbered folder, you have more numbered folders
<xubuntu946> qulcuno può aiutarimi?
<xubuntu946> hello
<xubuntu946> i need help
<MrElg> just type the question
<lqid> How can I make my terminal connect to a Telnet session when I click a hyperlink in Firefox?
<lqid> In other words, make the Xubuntu Terminal assosciated with Telnet hyperlinks?
<nightyyx> having close drivers instead the open source drivers of a ati graphic card , my desktop will look different?icons fonts i mean more shiny or?
<kRush> no
<brainwash> nightyyx: actually it will look the same
<Acetylene5> Hi, I have a question regarding minimum requirements for Xubuntu 12.04
<knome> Acetylene5, recommended to have at least 512MB ram
<Acetylene5> I have a Toshiba NB305-N310 with 1 GB ram
<knome> Acetylene5, it's probably just fine
<Acetylene5> and dual 1.66 GHz processors
<MrElg> no problem, works well on my old hp with 1gb ram
<knome> yup, you should be fine :)
<Acetylene5> and i've been running xubuntu 12.04 for a while now
<MrElg> just make sure to make a swap
<Acetylene5> and it works fine, but I swear it's been getting slower
<Acetylene5> specifically internet-related tasks
<knome> Acetylene5, have you installed applications that run background processes, or are you running qt apps?
<Acetylene5> i.e. I can no longer do google video chats
<knome> Acetylene5, are you sure it's not your internet that's been slowing down?
<Acetylene5> no, I've got a 30 Mbs connection
<MrElg> go into setting and see if it betters performance to turn off kde and gnome applications at startup
<Acetylene5> but I can't watch a youtube video for the life of me
<Acetylene5> I don't think I've got any kde or gnome
<Acetylene5> applications running
<Acetylene5> I'm using xfce
<Acetylene5> the video will load, but its choppy to the point of being unwatchable
<Acetylene5> which I don't remember ever being the case when I bought the laptop (2.5 years ago)
<Acetylene5> Could this just be youtube upping the resolution of their files?
<Acetylene5> or does hardware inevitably degrade over time?
<Acetylene5> or is this just my expectations changing?
<cfhowlett> Acetylene5, could be a setting in YT ... if you've selected "always display HD resolution ..."
<Acetylene5> I don't think that's the case, but I'll check
<Acetylene5> I've also noticed that sometimes the xubuntu update manager will take _forever_ to do its thing
<Acetylene5> so much so, that I never use the gui, and do apt-get update from the command line
<Acetylene5> is this a known issue?
<Acetylene5> the update manager will be unresponsive for sometimes half an hour
<brainwash> Acetylene5: that might be the case, if your selected update server is having some issues, try changing it
<cfhowlett> Acetylene5, definitely an issue ... not known to me, however.
<Acetylene5> brainwash, cfhowlett, thanks, I'll give that a try
<brainwash> Acetylene5: regarding your youtube problem, did you already try to run firefox in safe mode and watch a video, or in another browser like chromium/chrome.. or while booting from cd/usb (live mode)?
<Acetylene5> brainwash: I've tried chrome and firefox, and I'm wondering if it might be a browser issue... if I open a new tab and type in an address, I can usually finish typing the url before the letters actually show up in the address bar
<Acetylene5> brainwash: the computer seems abnormally slow from how I remember using it when I purchased it
<Acetylene5> and I was even using Ubuntu then, not xubuntu
<cfhowlett> Acetylene5, suggestion: spring cleaning.  first:  sudo apt-get update    then sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     that'll bring all packages up to date.  THEN  sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get clean to clean out old files.
<Acetylene5> cfhowlett: thanks, I'll give that a try.  Do you think upgrading the memory to 2Gb might help the video?
<cfhowlett> Acetylene5, ram?  couldn't hurt.
<Acetylene5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qDnAq5p9cg this video, even at 144p is choppy to the point (1 frame per 30 seconds).  The audio is fine.  I was able to watch pretty much any video when I bought this laptop 3 years ago
<Acetylene5> could this be a pulseaudio issue?
<cfhowlett> Acetylene5, audio wouldn't flutz the image processing.
<Acetylene5> cfhowlett, yeah, that's what I was thinking...  Is it possible that the processor has "slowed down"?  I wouldn't think that cpu's would "age" like this...  I'll try the spring cleaning that was suggested, and see if that helps things.  Thanks every one for all the suggestions.
<cfhowlett> Acetylene5, best of luck
<nightyyx> i got a problem
<nightyyx> with swap partition...when i installed my xubuntu and partitioned my hard disk to 3 logical partitions...one for home one for root and one for swap that was 3 gb partition
<nightyyx> then i installed perfectly my xubuntu
<nightyyx> but when i am using gparted now i can see the dev/sda6 that was supposed to be my swap partition is black colored
<nightyyx> and in the file system column says "uknown"
<elfy> encrypted?
<elfy> from memory gparted will see encrypted swap as unknown
<nightyyx> oh dint knew it
<elfy> neither did I the first time ;)
<nightyyx> i dont know if i choose swap encrypted but my home ye sit is
<nightyyx> and the funny thing is that i tried to repartioned to swap from gparted :d
<falcon_> hello :)
<firehawk> hello
<elfy> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<firehawk> how you doing elfy
<secret_ninja> woot, woot..
<secret_ninja> 13.04 is so awesome.
<xubuntu886> hi there
<xubuntu886> couple of questions
<xubuntu886> does xubuntu have wiki or forum ?
<xubuntu886> or i can use the ubuntu ones ?
<bekks> xubuntu is ubuuntu with xfce.
<pleia2> xubuntu886: use the ubuntu ones, we don't run our own forum or wiki
<xubuntu886> ok
<xubuntu886> already installed IT'S GREAT !
<elfy> the forum is good - post in http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=329
<elfy> but I would say that ;)
<pleia2> thanks elfy
<milan> hello
<milan> have q about repositories
<milan> is there any more bleeding edge repositories for xubuntu ?
<milan> is there any more bleeding edge repositories for xubuntu ?
<Belial> it depends on what you're looking for.
<Belial> search google for that particular ppa.
<Unit193> You could technically upgrade to saucy, but it's not stable or preduction ready.
<milan> ok
<milan> for me the most annoying thinks is for example chromium in 25 version
<knome> milan, for single apps, there might be testing PPA's
<knome> milan, they aren't any more supported than using saucy though :)
<milan> k
<Sysi> unless you really want OSS, I'd think google's chrome repo would be the best place to get new browser
<Sysi> (not supported by ubuntu of course, but google)
<timbermaniac> I'd think the most bleeding-edge you'd find in something like arch
<milan> one more: what ou guys think about installing new kernel (zen) ?
<Unit193> Liquorix?  It's not officially supported at all, but it's a nice kernel and I use it on the other computer.
<milan> worth in your opinion ?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> milan, and please dont crosspost
<Sysi> on low-end machine it adds some responsiveness
<bekks> Sysi: Even on low end machines, most of thos performance-optimized kernel options are already enabled in the stock ubuntu kernel.
<Unit193> Depends on if it's using bfq.
<milan> k
<milan> t
<milan> y
<Sysi> bfs is sweet
<debian7> d
<livingdaylight> Hi, I want to give virtualbox another go. I had trouble last time with guest additions. I googled but can't get clear how-to that easy to follow. In the past when I install windows as a guest I can normally install guest additions from within windows but that no longer works it seems and no matter what I did, I couldn't get it going. Anyone can help?
<livingdaylight> btw, haven't installed virtualbox yet. Do i enable some other packages from within Synaptic apart from virtualbox itself?
<bekks> It still works.
<bekks> And it is described in the manual.
<Unit193> You may want to look at the package virtualbox-guest-additions-iso, and there is a menu for "Install Guest Additions"
<bekks> No.
<bekks> Thats will most likely break stuff.
<Unit193> Ah, alright.  Why is that?
<Sysi> nope, that way you get guest additions version matching virtualbox version
<bekks> Use the official vbox installer from the official vbox website. Everything else might not work.
<livingdaylight> am i supposed to install the package virtual-guest-additions-iso in synaptic? before I never did this. Simply from within Virtualbox and the View Menu I think, as Unit193 says, installed guest additions there
<livingdaylight> not synaptics, bekks ?
<bekks> livingdaylight: I am suggesting to use the official vbox installer from the official vbox website which ships guest additions too.
<Sysi> vbox from oracle repo might be good idea, incase it's newer than version ubuntu ships, but you still should get the iso from that same repo
<bekks> It is far newer.
<Sysi> livingdaylight: if virtualbox doesn't pull that as dependency, install it manually
<bekks> Just follow the official installation instructions on the vbox website.
<Sysi> LTS probably has old vbox, 13.04 not so much
<Unit193> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.10-dfsg-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 13864 kB, installed size 50079 kB
<livingdaylight> bekks, http://clip2net.com/s/57Tg1S this one?
<bekks> livingdaylight: If that matches your distro and architecture, yes.
<livingdaylight> 13.04 64-bit, yes, Sir
<livingdaylight> then get Gdebi to install it
<Sysi> I recommend adding the repository, like stated a tad below that
<Sysi> that way you'll get updates too
<bekks> yeah.
<livingdaylight> hrmmm... which one?
<bekks> Read that page... :P
<livingdaylight> 13.04 is ringtail?
<bekks> Yes.
<livingdaylight> well, don't see rintail listed
<bekks> You posted a screenshot with it highlighted.
<bekks> So you did see it.
<Sysi> that's the package, not the repository
<Os_Maleus> Hi together!
<livingdaylight> yes, don't see the repository below
<bekks> livingdaylight: The rpo exists, it is just not shown on the web page.
<livingdaylight> so, how do I figure it out. Why do they list a bunch but not the latest?
<livingdaylight> i don't even know the name? something ringtail?
<bekks> Because the do not update the page for every single update out there in the world.
<bekks> livingdaylight: The release is named ringtail.
<Os_Maleus> how can I change the settings for the date for the system on the command line? I would like to have it presented/used in the way dd.mm.yyyy instead of mm.dd.yyyy
<Sysi> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/raring/
<bekks> livingdaylight: And the repo is named "raring".
<Sysi> Os_Maleus: displayer where?
<livingdaylight> raring ringtail, thank you
<Sysi> *displayed
<Os_Maleus> Sysi: I am having the problem that if I am changing the name of a picture in Picasa (with "include the date into the filename), it is being changed in the way that the date is inserted in the way named above.
<livingdaylight> Sysi, shouldn't it be deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian raring contrib
<Sysi> livingdaylight: yup
<livingdaylight> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/raring/ is wrong
<Sysi> just wanted to point that it exists
<Sysi> Os_Maleus: you need to change your locale to en_UK https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<Sysi> (or something else that has the right date format)
<Sysi> setting it in terminal and then starting picasa from same terminal might work too
<Os_Maleus> do I have to log out and in again, to make it active? or should it change immediately?
<Os_Maleus> Sysi: "date -u" is saying "Sun May 26 21:11:54 UTC 2013", but I guess, it should say "Sun 26 May 21:11:54 UTC 2013"
<livingdaylight> bekks, now that I did that guest-additions should automatically be part of the package when I install a guest?
<livingdaylight> can I install a 32-bit guest of on my 64-bit xubuntu?
<Sysi> livingdaylight: for the latter, yes
<livingdaylight> thank you
<livingdaylight> and the former? :)
<bekks> livingdaylight: The guest additions installation is covered in the vbox manual.
<Sysi> see if you have the guest-addons-iso-something package installed, if there is such
<Sysi> Os_Maleus: "date +%x" shows you the date format of current locale
<livingdaylight> how to Change to the directory where your CD-ROM drive is mounted and execute as root:
<livingdaylight> and execute: sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<knome> livingdaylight, if the disk is mounted properly in vbox, you should see it on the thunar sidebar
<livingdaylight> I guess its not mounted properly. I don't see it. http://clip2net.com/s/57U4lC
<livingdaylight> http://clip2net.com/s/57U4H0
<knome> livingdaylight, there's a menu item that mounts it
<livingdaylight> menu item? where?
<livingdaylight> do you mean the Devices drop-down menu in the Guest os (virtualbox) ?
<knome> yes
<livingdaylight> well, I did that but it gave me no option to mount for some reason. It did do something as you can see http://clip2net.com/s/57U4H0
<livingdaylight> can i manually mount it now?
<livingdaylight> what i hit guest additions from Devices nothing appeared to happen. I know normally there's a dialog that shows up with the mount option
<livingdaylight> knome, ?
<livingdaylight> anyone?
<livingdaylight> this is where I got unstuck last time
<knome> livingdaylight, how did you downlad the ISO? via the vbox GUI?
<livingdaylight> knome, yes, from the Devices drop-down menu
<xubuntu298> hi.  just done fresh install of 13.04 and wondering which Nivida driver to use with my GeForce GT 430 card?
<xubuntu298> options shown are 310, 304-updates, 313-updates, 304, 310-updates plus the Nouveau drivers
<Unit193> xubuntu298: You could open Software Sources and see which ones are listed or recommended there.  Also, would depend on if you want open source drivers or closed.
<xubuntu298> Thanks Unit193.  The ones listed are nvidia-310, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-313-updates, nvidia-304, nvidia-310-updates and then the Nouveau ones.  None are recommended, apart from the very first one, nvidia-310, says "tested".
<xubuntu298> I actually installed 13.04 yesterday and switched to nvida-310 but then the reboot screen was a horrible terminal like affair without the nice blue 'Xubuntu' screen.  I switched to Nouveau and it sorted that but I noticed my GPU was running quite hot, so today I've done a fresh install to try and get the nvida drivers working correctly.
<Unit193> I'd think the -updates one would be alright to use, but I don't know for sure on that.
#xubuntu 2014-05-19
<xubuntu044> Hi. Can I ask a really quick and kind of stupid question?
<Poisoned_Dragon> yup
<xubuntu044> What do you call the gui file manager in xfce?
<xubuntu044> I've been in Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and now Xubuntu
<Poisoned_Dragon> thunar
<xubuntu044> Theirs are dolphin and nautilus
<Poisoned_Dragon> yup, in xfce it's thunar
<xubuntu044> Ah, thunar! Thanks! :)
<hoho> hello, would anyone happen to know how to customise the login-screen of xubuntu 14.04 ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> one sec
<hoho> okay.
<Poisoned_Dragon> /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<hoho> Yes, I did try that
<hoho> But only certain changes are accepted.
<Poisoned_Dragon> What are you trying to change?
<hoho> the theme
<hoho> I can change font size, but not the theme
<Poisoned_Dragon> And you're editing the file with root privilege?
<hoho> Yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> Are you putting your themes in /usr/share/themes?
<hoho> I'll check...
<hoho> yep
<hoho> They are there
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then it must depend on the theme
<hoho> Font size changes are accepted
<hoho> Okay
<hoho> I tried NOX and darklooks, but neither works...
<Poisoned_Dragon> link me, so that I can see them.
<hoho> Sorry, bit of beginner, how does one link?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just wanted you to copy and paste me a link
<Poisoned_Dragon> is it this? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ECSTATiCA+(formerly+NOX)?content=105349
<hoho> yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> it only has gtk-2.0 in it's folder.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I dunno if lightdm uses that.
<Poisoned_Dragon> The default theme, Greybird has other schemes.
<hoho> Okay. Other schemes? How do I specify those?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I would try Adwaita, just to see if the theme changes. If it does, Then you'll know that you need a theme that has a scheme that lightdm can use.
<Poisoned_Dragon> in the conf file
<Poisoned_Dragon> You don't specify the scheme. The theme folder has to have it.
<hoho> okay. I'll test it
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think lightdm might be gtk-3 now
<Poisoned_Dragon> Nox, doesn't have a scheme folder for that.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Chances are, the other theme you're testing won't either.
<Poisoned_Dragon> wb
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, what happened?
<hoho> It worked!
<Poisoned_Dragon> Told ya
<hoho> So why exactly?
<hoho> gtk 2 vs. gtk 3 ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> again, I don't think lightdm uses gtk-2
<Poisoned_Dragon> And Nox only has that folder in it's theme folder
<hoho> I see.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Greybird and Adwaita have gtk-3 and other schemes.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, you'll have to experiment some.
<hoho> Okay, so they are compatible with lightdm.
<Poisoned_Dragon> yup
<Poisoned_Dragon> After all, greybird is the default theme
<hoho> True.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I would have to play with it myself, to be sure.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I dunno if it's a gtk-3 thing, or metacity, or what.....
<hoho> Another question - can one change the language of the login? For a French system it still says 'log on". No big deal, just, well not français...
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just know that Nox won't work for lightdm
<hoho> Okay no nox. Such a nice theme though...
<hoho> I like Darklooks too.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Link me for darklooks
<hoho> https://www.google.ca/search?q=darklooks+theme&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=2nl5U9f5I4ynyASX-YCoAQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=688
<Poisoned_Dragon> I found it
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's part of gnome extra themes
<hoho> does that mean it won't work with lightdm?
<Poisoned_Dragon> are you savvy with screenshots and image paste websites.
<hoho> With instructions....
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'd like to see the folder contents of Darklooks.
<Poisoned_Dragon> wait... lemme just install the package.
<hoho> Okay.
<hoho> What OS are you using?
<Poisoned_Dragon> xubuntu
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm getting the package now.
<hoho> Okay. I didn't come pre-installed?
<hoho> *It
<Poisoned_Dragon> nope
<hoho> hmm
<hoho> what release?
<Poisoned_Dragon> 14.04
<Poisoned_Dragon> btw, Darklooks only has a gtk-2 folder.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Not lightdm compatible.
<hoho> Okay.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You could Always try MediterraneanDarkest.
<hoho> Hmm. I'll take a look
<hoho> Not pre-installed...
<Poisoned_Dragon> Nope.
<hoho> Where did you grab Darklooks from?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Gotta get it from gnome looks
<hoho> sudo apt-get ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/?content=156782
<hoho> sudo extract the tar to themes?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I suppose you could do that.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I usually open the tar in archive manager and pick and choose.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Less to go wrong.
<hoho> But doesn't the theme need to be under usr/share/themes/ to be used?
<hoho> Thanks for your help! Bye.
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh, guess he got it
<boeri> Hiyas all,
<boeri> since i upgraded 2 trusty tahr my logout window has changed. a new button occured for a sleep or standby mode (my desktop is german) but neither of the 2 buttons work. Does anyone have experienced this too?
<emmanuel0791> Hello , question: Is it a common issue that the LAN connection sometimes works and sometimes not?
<donc3> Hi! I have some warnings and errors in the dmesg output could someone help me???
<donc3> this is the output of my dmesg
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7487790/
<gry> It is interesting that I have /usr/bin/X11/xflock4 and /usr/bin/xflock4, they are identical but not symlinked. Is that intentional?
<gry> And what do I use to lock an xfce screen with lightdm? light-locker exists, but not in Ubuntu repos.
<ochosi> gry: it does, from 14.04 onwards
<gry> Okay, thanks.
<ochosi> np
<gry> I'm on 12.04 now, so I will try to update.
<ochosi> gry: FYI, xubuntu uses it by default in 14.04 ;)
<meek_geek> bookman, HI
<bookman> <meek_geek> hi)
<meek_geek> sup bookman
<simpleuser> Hi there. When pressing backspace in thunar it goes to previous location. I’d like it to go to parent location. Where can I change this behaviour ?
<simpleuser> Found ! :) http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/23998/how-to-set-up-backspace-to-go-up-instead-of-back-in-thunar
<kupo_> herro room
<kupo_> I sadly woke up to a kernel panic screen this morning :(
<kupo_> I didn't update kernel yesterday or anything though. strange.
<bookman> <kupo_> that haapens each boot?
<bookman> happens*
<kupo_> first time it has ever happened.
<kupo_> with linux. never once woke up to an error.
<kupo_> I'll just see if it happens again. probably won.t
<kupo_> it mentioned hdmi and intel. I do use hdmi
<LonelyDanbo> My PlayStation 2 gamepad USB adapter seems to have mapped the controls to move my mouse cursor among other things, and I don't know what's doing this to unbind it.
<LonelyDanbo> I'm pretty sure I didn't install anything for that. no search results in installed packages for gamepad or joystick
<LonelyDanbo> It didn't do this in my Debian installation.
<bazhang> !info joystick
<ubottu> joystick (source: joystick): set of testing and calibration tools for joysticks. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.4.7-1 (trusty), package size 36 kB, installed size 157 kB
<LonelyDanbo> I installed something called jstest-gtk which does calibration and remapping, but it just has the controls mapped to like "AXIS_X" or something.
<LonelyDanbo> ABS_X
<LonelyDanbo> and the buttons are just BTN_THUMB , but when I press them I get like pasting from my clipboard or mouse double-clicking. so it's being remapped somewhere else.
<LonelyDanbo> hm... I seem to have joystick package installed. ... where do I find the device name that it needs?
<bazhang> try lsusb
<LonelyDanbo> ah, thanks.
<LonelyDanbo> hm... I found it, but it's not taking the "005" as a device even though that's the device.
<LonelyDanbo> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0810:0001 Personal Communication Systems, Inc. Dual PSX Adaptor
<LonelyDanbo> jscal -t 005 just gets me jscal: can't open joystick device: No such file or directory
<LonelyDanbo> hm. man page says it wants <device-NAME>
<LonelyDanbo> jscal Personal Communication Systems, Inc. Dual PSX Adaptor
<bazhang>  0810:0001  <---- what about that
<LonelyDanbo> gets me "jscal: missing device name"
<LonelyDanbo> nope. no such file or directory
<LonelyDanbo> oh man I found a webpage while saerching for a settings file that has a section "Disable Joystick From Controlling Mouse"
<bazhang> Twin USB Joystick <--- what about that
<LonelyDanbo> hm but I don't have an xorg.conf.d folder...
<LonelyDanbo> nope, bazhang. missing device name.
<bazhang> thats odd
<LonelyDanbo> hm. another page mentioned a /dev/input/js0
<LonelyDanbo> got it. jscal /dev/input/js0
<LonelyDanbo> hm.... I'm a little lost now. calibration hasn't changed anything.
<LonelyDanbo> this webppage I found talks about that /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ folder that I don't have.
<LonelyDanbo> in a later section it says "make sure you have xf86-input-joystick installed" but Xubuntu doesn't have that in the package manager.
<LonelyDanbo> well it is a page for arch linux... but it was talking about XFCE so I thought maybe...
<bazhang> you might try qjoypad as well
<bazhang> http://linuxaria.com/article/how-to-use-a-playstation-2-joypad-with-linux
<bazhang> !info qjoypad
<ubottu> qjoypad (source: qjoypad): Configuration tool for joypads. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.1.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 82 kB, installed size 241 kB
<LonelyDanbo> Hm.
<bazhang> nice gui on that
<LonelyDanbo> I don't think any of these programs are going to work, as the mapping to the mouse cursor is happening in spite of them.
<LonelyDanbo> I gotta find a settings file somewhere.
<bazhang> I'd not give up quite so easily
<bazhang> I spent a good deal of time setting one up, and once it was done, played a *tonne* of games with it
<LonelyDanbo> hm. looks like qjoypad won't run without a restart
<LonelyDanbo> Debian doesn't have this problem, but Debian's out of date with the emulator (among other things} and so getting the emulator running is my problem over there.
<LonelyDanbo> cat /proc/bus/input/devices gives Handlers=event15 js1  and I bet event15 is the problem.
<LonelyDanbo> oh wait, event14 for js0. event15 is for js1
<LonelyDanbo> brb. gonna restart.
<LonelyDanbo> "Uninstall xserver-xorg-input-joystick.   It's a package to control the mouse with the joystick. "
<LonelyDanbo> hm. now the gamepad's not working at all.
<LonelyDanbo> I don't know why the light on the adapter wouldn't turn on though when I plug it in.
<LonelyDanbo> hm. lsusb still lists the device.
<LonelyDanbo> oh there's the light
<LonelyDanbo> well, it's working under the emulator. I guess uninstalling that one package was all I needed.
<LonelyDanbo> thanks for bearing with me and trying to find the solution.
<bazhang> via qjoypad?
<bazhang> augh he quit
<Kekai> Can Ubuntu be ran off aa netbook with a 1GB of ram?
<pleia2> Kekai: this is the Xubuntu support channel, and Xubuntu can
<pleia2> Kekai: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/requirements/
<Kekai> I have Xubuntu I wanted to try Ubuntu Through terminal then delete using the Pure XCFE website
<baizon> Kekai: i dont think it will run well, but thats my opinion
<Kekai> This is why I cant wait for autumn
<pleia2> Kekai: you should really ask in #ubuntu
<pleia2> not here :)
<baizon> Kekai: what happens in autmn?
<Kekai> I posted to offtopic
<bazhang> Kekai, here is fine, as is #ubuntu , but with that minimal amount of ram, you really might try lubuntu
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop for the full suite, install, then logout, select at login
<Kekai> I been using Xubuntu just fine
<bazhang> ok
<Kekai> SInce november I been using 13.10
<Kekai> then upgraded fine to 1404 without problems
<Kekai> my PC seems to run cooler in 14.04 lts
<bazhang> you can certainly try ubuntu, but I think it would be very slow
<Kekai> its only till autumn till I get my 12GB ram, 1TB laptop
<bazhang> that will run anything
<Kekai> Then I dual boot either Ubuntu and windows
<Kekai> or Xubuntu/Windows
<Kekai> Maybe the later because I dont like the look the launcher in Ubuntu
<bazhang> so use gnome-shell , not unity
<heineken12> xubuntu, plz help
<heineken12> I installed gparted and formatted an external drive to btfs but now i cant write to it
<meek_geek> Slesa, hi
<aleXUBUNTU> Hello
<aleXUBUNTU> i have one question, i'm in windows 8, i burned XUBUNTU 14 in a DVD, and when i restart the system pressing F12 to BOOT DVD nothing happen
<aleXUBUNTU> whats wrong?
<Inoki> Yo, came to ask, anything gonna happen with the screensaver turning off sound when it locks the screen? Really annoying....
<TheSheep> Inoki: did you report a bug?
<TheSheep> Inoki: if no then no, nothing is goign to happen
<Inoki> TheSheep: nope, but guess I'll have to. Do you know, is it safe to simply do a sudo apt-get purge light-locker && sudo apt-get install xscreensaver?
<TheSheep> Inoki: no idea, I didn't upgrade yet myself
<Inoki> TheSheep: Technically, on Webupd8 they mentioned that those running GNOME can simply try out light-locker by installing it and removing it simply returns to GNOME screensaver.
<Inoki> Anybody here with experience on how to get GNOME screen saver running under Xubuntu?
<Inoki> Or does a simple install do the trick.
<TheSheep> just install it and enable in the sessions and startup in settings
<Inoki> Ok, coz I really think adding a development release (light-locker) to a stable branch was a mistake. Thanks.
<starrats> Inoki does your cursor/kb lockup at startup/reboot?
<Inoki> starrats: nope.
<starrats> ah ok
<Kekai> My network Manager is gone and I cant connect to the internet.
<Kekai> Please help
<knome> Kekai, please remember to keep patient; we're all volunteers here. you can search in ubuntu forums, askubuntu etc while you wait
<m1chael> i'm plagued by a bug in 14.04 where when i close my screen, the laptop never recovers.. its listed as critical and the fix seems to be working for some... once a proper fix is found, what happens? will the updates magically fix this?
<meek_geek> hi
#xubuntu 2014-05-20
<holstein> m1chael: its not so much a bug, as a specific issue related to your hardware
<cubed_root> is there a bug re: the minimum width a column can be in thunar?
<holstein> m1chael: keeping up with updates can help, since, a kernel update could address that
<sheer> hey does anyone know why i can't find this on the software centre app: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/screencloud/
<sheer> what extra repositories do I need to enable? I seem to have them all enabled
<holstein> !info screencloud
<ubottu> Package screencloud does not exist in trusty
<sheer> dammit
<sheer> thanks
<holstein> sheer: the link you have states the supported versions of ubuntu
<sheer> yeah, I see that now
<sheer> thanks holstein
<holstein> sheer: im not seeing a PPA in a casual search here
<xangua> https://screencloud.net/
<sheer> yeah it's a bit weird, it has no PPA and instead uses an inbuilt update mechanism
<holstein> yeah, i would just get the .deb that xangua linked, sheer
<sheer> which is probs why it's a few verions out of date on the software centre
<sheer> thanks for the help guise
<holstein> sheer: ppa's are made by community members
<MAbeeTT> Hi! I installed xubuntu 14.04 and I am searching for the GUI for setting proxy URI as global setting.
<Guest6132> hello
<xubuntu941> So in Xubuntu 14.04 - after logging out, I log back in to a blank desktop background (menus and all gone)
<xubuntu941> This happens every time I log in now, even after reboot
<xubuntu955> Hey does anyone know how to use synapse-indicator via shortcut. Even the default shortcut <super><alt>space is not working.
<nagev> xubuntu955: did you upgrade to xubuntu 14.04 recently?  Synapse package gets removed on upgrade as it is not included in the 14.04 repositories :(
<ochosi> nagev: he has long left...
<baizon> nagev: he meant the indicator-synapse package. That is a different problem :) but also not an xubuntu one
<baizon> yeah, also hes left the channel :)
<nagev> ok
<thchipmunk> Can anyone tell me how I can install Xubuntu from the minimal CD? I am not seeing an option for selecting Xubuntu anywhere.
<thchipmunk> Google just keeps giving me results for doing Ubuntu then installing Xfce
<kgb> never installed minimal, bt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<adrian> Hello there.
<thchipmunk> Wow! Sorry, next time I'll actually read the opening paragraph and not jump to the downloads. Thanks!
<Guest44723> I have strange problem with ssh, I can't log from fresh xubuntu to my centos server
<Guest44723> all I get is: debug1: Connecting to...
<Guest44723> and it takes ages before it time out
<Guest44723> Is there any option I need to tune to connect with ssh?
<Guest44723> I found out that I can connect with ssh to computers inside my LAN, but not to outside. (in this case AWS external IP)
<Guest44723> any ideas?
<kgb> thchipmunk: idk., you know: if you can install xfce on top of it..
<kgb> (or there are some blog-posts about actually installing xubuntu from minimal, but idk. :))
<thchipmunk> Yeah, I just found two. I think I just wasn't looking hard enough
<Guest44723> no one else had same problem with ssh?
<thchipmunk> Thanks for the help
<kgb> Guest44723: tried -4 option maybe
<Guest44723> what -4 stands for? It didn't help anyway
<Pici> force ipv4 iirc.
<kgb> ^
<kgb> .. because the time-out is long, it *could* suggest ipv6 issue; change it in the network settings to link-local only MAYBE
<MAbeeTT> Hi! I installed xubuntu 14.04 and I am searching for the GUI for setting proxy URI as global setting.
<MAbeeTT> thanks.
<baizon> MAbeeTT: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio
<MAbeeTT> baizon: tanks, this is not a GUI, and acctually the procedure is not aceptable for a laptop computer.
<baizon> MAbeeTT: ubproxy
<GridCube> there is no GUI to set up a proxy systemwide on x/l/ubuntu
<xubuntu689> bonjour je viens d'installer xubuntu sur un portable (vieux)  et mon ecran ne marche pas à l'ouverture de la session.  au demarage tout va bien mais au demarrage de la session l'ecran s'eteind
<ochosi> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ochosi> xubuntu689: ^
<cfhowlett> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<xubuntu991> Hey does somebody know how to start indicator-synapse via keyboard-shortcut? Even the default shortcut "<super><alt>space" is not working.
<Kekai> I run Xubuntu 14.04 lts and it will not mount my Usb Sticks
<Kekai> I have tried using the terminal comands, but no luck I get an error.
<GridCube> Kekai, is this with all usb sticks on all usb ports?
<Kekai> yes.
<Kekai> I wanted to try Ubuntu but I ourged it through the pure xubuntu site. Now my network manager is gone and i can not connect.
<Kekai> I thought I could fix this if i Made a new live usb.
<Kekai> Im getting a "can't find /dev/sdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" error when i try to mount in terminal
<Kekai_> I keep fetting a " can't find /dev/sdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" error when I use terminal to mount USB drives
<Kekai> I keep getting an "can't find /dev/sdd1in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<xubuntu320> Hi all. Running into a silly problem with the wireless GUI (nm-applet) not displaying. Is this the right place to ask questions about that?
<TheSheep> yes
<notwist> xubuntu320: "don't ask about asking" is usually a pointer made in these kinds of channels
<notwist> just write what's up :)
<ochosi> notwist: you can also use the !ask factoid ;)
<notwist> cool
<notwist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<notwist> ls
<notwist> ...right, this is not a prompt
<ochosi> :)
<notwist> I need some sleep
<xubuntu320> Okay. On 13.10 xubuntu it worked fine, after upgrading to 14.04 the process is running but not displaying. So no easy way to choose a network for example. This is the error I'm seeing when running it manually  "** (nm-applet:6071): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-mK7ElGSkVV: Connection refused"
<sergio-br2> hey hello everyone
<sergio-br2> someone using firefox, with html5 video in youtube?
<sergio-br2> it uses over 100% of cpu, it gets 80ºC here (normally is 50ºC)
<khamer> Anyone know if there is a SVG version of the Xubuntu trusty wallpaper? (blue, mouse in the middle)
<Noskcaj_> Does xubuntu hav an issue with uefi currently? My live usb is failing and going to an initramfs/busybox screen and won't let me type anything there
<bah_> hi... I am not able to get the "special" key mapping then using alt-right key and US keyboard settings.  why ?
<xubuntu067> Hi, I'm trying to import Eolution .ics calendar into Orage. Orage seems reading the file and then shows nothing in its own calendar. Anybody knows what might be a problem?
<bah_> ok,,it seems the only US keybord mapping that works is English(US) for example English(US, with Euro on 5) does not work. why ?  This drives me mad !
<xubuntu067> quit
<xubuntu067> Quit
<xubuntu760> hello
<a5m0> hey i've been trying to install nvidia proprietart driver on my gtx 670 but it only reboots to a completely red screen.. anyone have any suggestions?
#xubuntu 2014-05-21
<mmazing> is there a way to set up the whisker menu to pop up with just the super key?
<ochosi> mmazing: not sure, also, that would conflict with all other composite shortcuts
<ochosi> e.g. super+1
<mmazing> yeah, i would think that too, im planning on moving from unity to xubuntu and im trying to get some of the same functionality
<mmazing> like having menus integrated into the top bar :)
<mmazing> is that one possible? i can live with "ctrl-esc" for the whisker menu
<ochosi> not sure, the global menu stuff hasn't really worked well for me in xfce
<mmazing> ah "global menu" i have been trying to figure out what to call it
<ochosi> that's what most ppl call it
<ochosi> why switch from unity though if you're just gonna recreate it in xubuntu? :)
<mmazing> too much bloat
<mmazing> i like having the extra screen real estate by removing the menu, im looking into "maximus though
<ochosi> xfwm4 is quite good with fullscreen mode imo
<ochosi> you can always hit alt+f11 on any window
<ochosi> and the alt-tab dialog isnt very disturbing
<mmazing> looks pretty good
<bah_> mmazing, I have my whisker menu mapped to super+space,  maybe that is an alternative for you ?
<mmazing> bah_: thanks, that may work, i'll try it
<mmazing> so ... what would be the easiest way to migrate from ubuntu to xubuntu and maintain application settings
<mmazing> i've tried moving home directory in the past but something inevitably gets messed up
<mmazing> i guess ... i can just keep a copy of my old home and migrate settings as i install stuff
<MAbeeTT> Hi! I installed xubuntu 14.04 and I am searching for the GUI for setting proxy URI as global setting.
<holstein> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<MAbeeTT> I do have a PAC file scenario
<MAbeeTT> So I need a dialog as in the unity config.
<MAbeeTT> holstein: what?
<holstein> MAbeeTT: i was just hoping the bot would kick out something helpful like http://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio
<Rarrikins> Is there a way to make wider the area for grabbing the edge of a window to resize it?
<MAbeeTT> holstein: I searched the web too, but I did not find a wway for setting the proxy.pac URI. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_auto-config#The_PAC_File
<holstein> MAbeeTT: the information i gave should help you set a system wide proxy
<MAbeeTT> I do no t have a system wide proxy. I have an URI for a pac file which sets rules for diffents proxyes.
<MAbeeTT> so I need a GUI for setting the URI as http://proxy.my.university.edu/proxy.pac
<MAbeeTT> the ubuntu/unity gui calls it "automatic method"
<xubuntunoob> Hello everyone!
<baizon> hello xubuntunoob
<xubuntunoob> Just switched to Xubuntu, is it just me or is Xubuntu the only Linux distribution where you can easily disable a touchscreen?
<baizon> cant, tell using xubuntu for a long long time :)
<xubuntunoob> Wow it's already 11:30 over here.
<johndow> 130 here
<xubuntunoob> Which part of the world are you in?
<johndow> arkansas, usa
<xubuntunoob> California, USA
<johndow> so, i have put lubuntu on my comp
<johndow> now i am wondering if i should have chosen xubuntu
<xubuntunoob> I personally find Lubuntu and Kubuntu to be unappealing.
<johndow> lubuntu looks good so far
<johndow> response time is quick
<johndow> seems shit loads real good
<johndow> what do you use
<xubuntunoob> Off-topic but, I tried Fedora in the past two days, it was good.
<johndow> Does Fedora have a live cd option?
<xubuntunoob> Right now I'm using Xubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<johndow> I used Redhat 5 back in the day
<johndow> ....long time ago
<xubuntunoob> Yeah, I find it really hard to create a Fedora USB though.
<baizon> guys, you can continue your talk on #xubuntu-offtopic. This is a support channel only :)
<xubuntunoob> Ha-ha, back when Redhat Linux was free?
<johndow> well i bought it
<xubuntunoob> What's the point, no one needs support on this channel right now. :L
<johndow> baizon, are you an operator here?
<baizon> johndow: no
<johndow> ok
<johndow> I'll respect the channel rules though.
<xubuntu_> why does xubuntu show users desktop walppaer on login screen? how to stop it from doing that?
<larrypg> settings manager - session and startup-splash- then choose
<xubuntu931> my mouse pointer has been looking pixilated and then the system began to come up slowly or not at all on monitor
<xubuntu931> system is up now and I have installed all updates and restarted
<xubuntu931> my pointer now displays fine except that there is about a one inch by one inch grid of vertical bars with it
<cyborgcygnus> My headsets volume buttons turns something up & down but not the volume of my headset, anyway I can check what it is changing &/or how to make it change the headset volume.
<cyborgcygnus> how can I*
<cyborgcygnus> The headset controller changes the system sound but doesn't change media playing volumes. Weird
<bah_> hi.... is it anybody here that have a Mac US keyboard ?   I should really need some help
<bah_> *is it anybody here that have a Mac US keyboard ?     do  anybody here  have a Mac US keyboard ?    (sorry for the grammar)
<knome> bah_, rather tell what's your issue
<bhad> I have apt-get installed lamp-server^ . The webserver seems to work, as well as php when using a .php file and surfing to that. But <?php echo "something"; ?> does not. Why is this?
<bah_> knome, I went over to #ubuntu and asked the same question,  anyway I am not able to type any symbols using the US layout, works fine in the Swedish layout by using right-alt+some-key
<bah_> seems like bhad ask in both places at the same time,, I ask in one place and if no answer in another  :  )
<knome> bhad, please do not cross-post
<goneeuro> did any of you guys lose the google hangouts aplet from the top panel when upgradeing chrome today?
<goneeuro> This is the applet that i mean. http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y27/goneeuro/Screenshot-04282014-034934PM_zps5284d3ec.png
<goneeuro> Is there anyone in here today. ha
<cfhowlett> !quite a few|goneeuro
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<goneeuro> ha. ok. Ussually it moved so fast before.
<goneeuro> Any ideas on how to get the hangouts icon back in the top panel?
<haled> I've added http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/howto/ssi.html to apache2.conf and it seems to work. Why didn't xubuntu do this be default?
<haled> err, that not what I've added
<haled> I've added "AddType application/x-httpd-php .html .htm" to apache2.conf and it seems to work. Why didn't xubuntu do this be default?
<bah_> knome,    I had to catch a buss and then I got some issue that forced me to reboot, sorry for that (in case you try to answer)
<HIpatia> se me dañó el entorno gráfico, qué hago?
<HIpatia> de Xubuntu..
<knome> HIpatia, english only please
<cfhowlett> !es|HIpatia
<ubottu> HIpatia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<HIpatia> hmm :S
<HIpatia> sorry knome
<cfhowlett> or is that Italian?
<HIpatia> cfhowlett spanish
<Pa^2> Cursor changes to huge in app windows, back to small on the desktop.  Any ideas why?
<saxx_> Anyone know how to fix choppy audio?
<holstein> saxx_: i use a known-good audio file in a simple player i know works, and test the audio independent of any other variables.. such as mp3 codec support, or flash audio.. etc
<saxx_> The problem is mainly with Youtube, they audio skips and stutters, not sure what to do
<holstein> saxx_: test if its flash, or audio
<holstein> saxx_: test audio, and if audio is ok, then you have a different problem.. choppy audio in flash
<saxx_> I'll give it a try now, thanks holstein
<holstein> i use chrome's flash, since its factually the only recent version of flash for linux
<holstein> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<saxx_> I'll copy all my music over and then give it a try, I never thought it could be a flash issue
<holstein> you can use it in the chrom browser or force it into the chromium browser..
<holstein> you can try forcing youtube over html5 https://www.youtube.com/html5
<saxx_> Ah yeah, Saw that before, if the music doesn't skip I'll do that ^
<saxx_> Seems it's fine playing local audio files, I'll do the html5 thing now
<holstein> saxx_: or, use the latest flash.. or, dont use flash at all. and dont expect flash support for desktop linux, since its factually over
<saxx_> I'll update my flash, thanks for the help holstein :)
<holstein> saxx_: you cant
<holstein> saxx_: there is not update for your flash.. you have to use the one from chrome
<holstein> *if* you want current flash..
<saxx_> Well I'm using Chrome as my main browser, it's using the html5 player now and seems okay
<holstein> saxx_: google-chrome? or chromium?
<saxx_> Google Chrome
<saxx_> Also, what is the best audio player in your opinion?
<holstein> saxx_: then, you can confirm you have the latest version of flash with https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> saxx_: "best" is always a matter of use case and preference
<saxx_> I'll do that now
<saxx_> In your opinion though, what do you use?
<holstein> i usually get all i need from vlc.. and have been using it for years on many OS's
<holstein> i like audacious for JACK support
<saxx_> Ah vlc, I'll give it a try
<saxx_> I'll give a few a try and see what I like best :)
<holstein> banshee is a nice "bigger" one.. though, amarok is my fav of the big ones
<saxx_> I've used banshee before, I liked it when I used it
<OneWithWaves> Hello Xubuntu! Can anyone help me with a blank screen after boot? I believe I'm running 14.04.
<marko_serbia> hello everybody
<marko_serbia> I have one question, if somebody can help or has seen similar issues ...
<marko_serbia> I have installed xubuntu on laptop, which has hard disk plus ssd inside ...
<marko_serbia> (xubuntu is installed on hard disk)
<marko_serbia> problem is when I try to copy several GB of files from SSD to hard disk, everything slows down
<marko_serbia> load goes up to 6, for example
<marko_serbia> system becomes quite slow to respond and unusable, until copy is finished
<marko_serbia> I tried the same on fresh install of debian jessie, on other HDD partition, and there is no such behaviour
<rtzui> Hi. What handles the hardware audio controlls?
<rtzui> Because +/- volume it stopped working for me, while mute still works
<rtzui> the keypresses are still recognised correctly, for example as XF86AudioLowerVolume.
<a_> i have a dell inspiron  n5110 laptop that comes with a sandy-bridge intel core i processor with integrated graphics card and a dedicated nvidia card, i was attempting to boot ubuntu 14.04 interminal mode, changing the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub to "text" or "acpi = force" or even "nomodeset" would result in excessive use of the dedicated nvidia card, any advice on what parameters work best for optimus technology?
<rtzui> after trying lots of stuff, the solution is to kill xfce4-volumed, and run in _not_ as deamon, despite it's name
<RareshPCWhizz> Hello!
<saxx_> Hey Raresh
<larrypg> what lag?
<saxx_> ?
<xubuntu273> Hi there. I recently chose to move from Win to Linux. My PC is a Packard Bell Dot with a Atom 270N CPU (1,6 GHz) and 1 Gb RAM. I've then chosen Xubuntu 14.04.
<xubuntu273> My problem is that at the boot, I've the following message:
<xubuntu273> 17.210751 acerhdf unknown (unsupported) bios version packard bell/doa150/v.3103
<xubuntu273> Do you know what does it imply and how to fix this?
<ochosi> xubuntu273: i'm not sure, first of all: does it boot?
<xubuntu273> Yes
<Joe_knock> Hello
<larrypg> seems to be something about fan control
<slickymaster> !hi | Joe_knock
<ubottu> Joe_knock: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Joe_knock> Is there any way to get the original bottom panel in 12.04? I removed them when I first installed, but would like them back for my dev PC.
<Joe_knock> Thanks slickymaster :-)
<ochosi> xubuntu273: could be that the kernel cannot control stuff like the cpu fan
<ochosi> but hard to know
<slickymaster> Joe_knock: ared you referring to have it back in 12.04 or 14.04?
<xubuntu273> From what I read on the internet, yes, it seems related to the fan control. So it worries me...
<ochosi> xubuntu273: however, one thing that seems for sure is that since this is a kernel issue, it's very likely you'll get similar/the same errors with another distro
<ochosi> well, the bios isn't the only thing that controls the fan
<ochosi> or can control the fan
<ochosi> you can monitor the temperature of your cpu
<Joe_knock> slickymaster: I am using 12.04 currently and would like to get that panel back. I can add a panel, but it doesn't have the quick launchers that that panel had.
<ochosi> and see whether the fan ever kicks in
<xubuntu530> Hi
<larrypg> panel - proprerties
<Joe_knock> ochosi: I think my old laptops fan is dead (or almost).
<slickymaster> Joe_knock: The only way to get that panel back would be to wipe you panel config so that everything is reset to factory defaults.
<slickymaster> Joe_knock: you would have to l
<slickymaster> Joe_knock, logout and switch to a virtual terminal (Ctrl-Alt-F1
<larrypg> slickymaster, and Joe_knock , using 14.04 and 14.10 but think you can add (although not the default) what you want
<Joe_knock> slickymaster: I think I'll just try adding a couple and possibly running a livedisk and copy those settings .
<slickymaster> larrypg, Joe_knock is referring to 12.04, not to 14.04
<slickymaster> Joe_knock: in case you want to try it, after switching into ttl1 you'd run -> rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<slickymaster> then, after that ->rm ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml
<xubuntu273> So as it is a kernel issue, does it mean that the control of the fan will not be supported on any distro? In other words, I can get Linux working on my netbook?
<slickymaster> Joe_knock: with that done, switch back to the login manager (Ctrl-Alt-F7) and log back in
<slickymaster> Joe_knock, that should do it
<xubuntu273> Can't *
<Joe_knock> slickymaster: I'm tempted to try it out :P
<ochosi> xubuntu273: as i said previously, the bios is not the only thing controlling the fan. monitor your cpu temp and see whether the fan ever kicks in
<ochosi> xubuntu273: and yes, i said that too (that you'll see this in every distro most likely)
<slickymaster> Joe_knock: You can also delete those files graphically if you have another DE installed, as long as you are not logged into Xfce.
<Joe_knock> slickymaster: A virtual terminal = the commandline version of linux with no GUI?
<slickymaster> Joe_knock: yes, running without X Window System, which starts in the seventh virtual terminal
<acpiorwhat> how can i format a floppy disk *without*  installing kfloppy?
<acpiorwhat> are floppy disks supported by 14.04?
<TheSheep> sure
<acpiorwhat> TheSheep, how can i format a floppy disk *without*  installing kfloppy?
<TheSheep> !info mtools
<ubottu> mtools (source: mtools): Tools for manipulating MSDOS files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.18-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 185 kB, installed size 339 kB
<TheSheep> you can just use mkfs.vfat
<TheSheep> too
<TheSheep> but I find mformat easier
 * ochosi is amazed by TheSheep's arcane retro knowledge...
<acpiorwhat> mformat a:  gives me the error "v
<acpiorwhat> mformat a:  gives me the error "can't open /dev/fd0" . yes i am root
<acpiorwhat> by the way /dev/fd0 does not exist
<TheSheep> that would explain it
<acpiorwhat> /dev/floppy does not exist either
<TheSheep> acpiorwhat: aah, the floppy module is not loaded into the kernel by default anymore
<TheSheep> interesting
<TheSheep> acpiorwhat: try "sudo modprobe floppy"
<xubunturyan459> do any of you know how to recover lost abiword files?  Mine wouldnt save and when i tried it crashed and lost everything
<xubunturyan459> i dont think it was saved
<TheSheep> acpiorwhat: then 'dmesg' to see what it said
<xubunturyan459> and sorry if im in the wrong forums
<acpiorwhat> TheSheep, thank you! modprobe worked!
<TheSheep> acpiorwhat: cheers
#xubuntu 2014-05-22
<xubuntu904> hi is anyone a xubuntu 14.04 lts user?
<Azelphur> ?anyone | xubuntu904
<Azelphur> !anyone | xubuntu904
<Azelphur> oh, this bot has different factoids, that's boring :(
<Azelphur> xubuntu904: many questions start with "does anyone", why don't you ask your real question instead? it's fairly obvious most people in here are running xubuntu.
<ochosi> !ask | xubuntu904
<ubottu> xubuntu904: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu904> hi mate ok well I ve grabbed the 14.04 lts and make it to be bootable via usb drive so after I restarted and boot in to xubuntu to try it out I wanted to format a partition to be compatible with xubuntu and in the Ubuntu soft center was said that the Gpared was installed but I couldnt find so Ive removed it but after I clicked to install it back the xubuntu crashed only textmode was avaible
<David-A> xubuntu904: you un-installed and installed gparted in the live-system? (the system running of the usb-stick)
<xubuntu904> yes because there was no other option let me tell you I search twice for gparded soft to make sure but it wasnt there - so is that any new bug that can accor in LTS versions?
<Azelphur> xubuntu904: gparted doesn't show up in the menus I've noticed, you can access it by running gksudo gparted in a terminal
<xubuntu904> hi azelphur thank you
<xubuntu904> have a good week
<Azelphur> :)
<Azelphur> xubuntu904: also you don't need to make a partition, the installer can do that for you.
<xubuntu904> ok and azelphur u think the virtual box on xubuntu is stable? Id need xp and photoshop to run
<Azelphur> xubuntu904: virtualbox runs fine on xubuntu, Running XP is a bad idea (Have you been living under a rock?), I don't know about photoshop in a virtual machine.
<xubuntu904> well you see I would need to run the graphic program on xp for some tasks nothing serious
<Azelphur> irrelevant, XP is abandoned and has major security vulnerabilities.
<David-A> xubuntu904: there are websites that lists alternatives for windows-only-programs that you may use in linux. have you looked there?
<xubuntu904> hi yes there is inkscape and gimp but I m used to Illustrator, and PS ... so
<xubuntu904> thank you guys
<xubuntu904> anyway
<xubuntu904> see you later
<havenstance> why does it have to be so hard to dual boot win8 and xubuntu?
<havenstance> nvm figured it out.... Windows is a gigantic piece of malware....
<Azelphur> havenstance: hard? doesn't the installer...just do it for you
<havenstance> Azelphur, sure if I wanted my setup like everyone elses
<Azelphur> xD
<havenstance> I want xubuntu on the Ext HDD
<havenstance> Windows takes over every single time
<Azelphur> ah, if Windows is nuking your boot partition, a good tool is boot-repair
<havenstance> Azelphur, the problem is that once I install Xubuntu on it, I choose the Ext to boot and it only gives option for UEFI boot. If its empty windows sees it as a regular drive.
<havenstance> s/Windows/UEFI
<Azelphur> I see
<havenstance> Don't understand it lol. Oh well, I'll keep going and eventually get it. I just wanted to gripe a bit about how im still forced to dual boot because certain game manufacturers refuse to port to linux
<havenstance> It might be that I need to turn off AHCI when I want to Boot to Nix, then back on for Winblows
<gain> hi all, I'm new to xubuntu and just installed the 1404
<gain> some days ago the lock screen worked like a charm, locking screen with ctrl+alt+canc or from the button in the main menu
<gain> now I have no lock screen, button and key binding do nothing at all
<gain> how can I check if the screensaver process is up and running? `ps faux | less` show nothing about screen and `dpkg -l | grep xfce | grep screen` shows only xfce4-screenshooter (that is not the lockscreen imho)
<gain> any help would be appreciated
<koegs> gain: then you do not have xscreensaver installed
<gain> koegs: when it worked it not seemd xscreensaver
<koegs> gain: light-locker is used in 1404
<koegs> and then it is "light-locker-command -l" to lock the screen
<gain> $ light-locker-command -l
<gain> ** Message: light-locker is not running
<gain> asd
<gain> launching it manually works... why the hell is not started at boot anymore?
<gain> in settings > start applications screensaver is checked...
<gain> but there's no command associated!!!
<gain> I can't edit it... where is the associated file?
<koegs> there is light-locker-settings, check if it is enabled
<gain> koegs: it was not enabled... thanks
<gain> gotta go, thanks again
<gain> bye
<xubuntu582> this is a test
<Philippa_> assuming I don't want to use Crouton, what's the recommended way to install xubuntu 14.04 on a samsung arm chromebook? (1st gen, in case the 2nd gen's out anywhere yet)
<Philippa_> hrmm. Given the images that are/aren't available, I assume it amounts to "whatever you're supposed to do for mainline ubuntu and then install xubuntu from your package manager of choice"
<notwist> I love the feature in XFCE where you can tile windows to left and right with keyboard shortcuts, but is there any way to tile windows into corners? I.e. show four windows on a screen, one in each corner.
<dovah> hey does somebody know why i cant run a xscreensaver as a desktop wallpaper by doing savername -root
<dovah> i killed the xfdesktop it still wont show
<aliensbrah> Probably a really dumb question but I just install Xubuntu 14.04 and I saw an image of a desktop from 13.10 I believe: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-JoWhpj9zET4/UrTUqFeK0BI/AAAAAAAAB_c/ZvrvSa2HoRo/s1600/desktopwithmenu.png
<aliensbrah> I really want to make a application panel like the one at the bottom of that image, so I attempted it and it came out like: http://i.imgur.com/y3UqtH2.jpg
<aliensbrah> How can I go about getting it like the 13.10 one?
<koegs> you have to put a space with automatic size on the left and right side
<koegs> aliensbrah:
<aliensbrah> Okay koegs, the other thing I couldn't figure out though is the opacity, when I change the opacity of the bar it makes the icons see through as well as the bar, I want them to be solid like in that screenshot
<aliensbrah> koegs, oh derp, I just needed to change the Alpha setting, not opacity - I appreciate the help :)
<koegs> aliensbrah: yep :)
<xubuntu526> how do i upgrade to the latest version by terminal?
<koegs> sudo do-release-upgrade -c
<xubuntu526> ty
<xubuntu526> i mean for xubuntu not ubuntu
<cfhowlett> xubuntu526 same same command
<xubuntu526> k
<z4nD4R> Hi all, I have trouble with message indicator in notification area.. simply it doesn't work (desn't show me when I recieved mail or pidgin, doesn't indicates new article from liferea..) any advices can be helpful, thx (xubuntu 14.04)
<xangua> do you have pidgin-indicator installed z4nD4R¿ once installed do you have the plugin enabled¿
<z4nD4R> xangua: no and I can't find it in standart repo
<z4nD4R> xangua: but I can place my pidgin icon on panel
<xangua> !info pidgin-indicator
<ubottu> Package pidgin-indicator does not exist in trusty
<z4nD4R> xangua: I have to go.. maybe latter.. (I hope so)
<xangua> sorry is pidgin-libnotify
<xangua> !info pidgin-libnotify
<ubottu> pidgin-libnotify (source: pidgin-libnotify): display notification bubbles in pidgin. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14-9ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 16 kB, installed size 104 kB
<aliensbrah> Alright - another stupid question.  It seems that the default terminal in xubuntu 14.04 can't have transparency settings?
<ElderDryas> pidgin>preferences>interface>show system tray icon has 3 options, if that's what you're looking for (came into channel late :)
<TheSheep> aliensbrah: it does have transparency
<TheSheep> aliensbrah: you just need to enable the composer
<TheSheep> aliensbrah: in the last tab of window manager tweaks
<aliensbrah> I have compositing enabled in Window manager tweaks
<aliensbrah> Argh
<TheSheep> then in second tab of the terminal settings, "Appearance", you can select transparent background and transparency levels
<aliensbrah> Right after I ask a question I find what I'm looking for
<aliensbrah> Yeah, thanks TheSheep - in a few of the posts I found online people said it was in the colors tab so I kept looking there
<notwist> anyone here use the compton composer? I use it to solve screen tearing issues and I can't understand why it's not the default
<xubuntu228> hi
<xubuntu228> network connections is not working in xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu228> wired and wireless connections
<xubuntu228> someone help me
<xubuntu259> hi
<slickymasterWork> !hi | xubuntu259
<ubottu> xubuntu259: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu259> upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04
<xubuntu259> upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04
<xubuntu259> now the wired network connection itself not working
<xubuntu259> anyhelp with the network connection will be appreciated
<xubuntu259> anybody here
<xubuntu259> please help me with the wired network connection
<xubuntu313> hi everyone
<xubuntu313> I got my keyboard on PT but when I type accents it doesn't go over the letter
<xubuntu313> ´e like that
<xubuntu313> e´
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu313: that's strange xubuntu313, mine is also setup to PT and I can easily use all the accents
<xubuntu313> it's a fresh install 14.04 that I did yesterday
<slickymasterWork> é ã è
<xubuntu313> ´e ~a `e
<xubuntu313> can u tell me your keyboard model ?
<xubuntu313> currently I'm using Generic 105-key (intl) PC
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu313: can you open a terminal window and run the following -> locale | pastebinit
<slickymasterWork> and paste back here the url it will provide you
<xubuntu313> http://pastebin.com/gu1RTa0e
<slickymasterWork> hmm, your locale seems to be correct
<slickymasterWork> and I'm also using a Generic 105-key (intl) PC
<xubuntu313> when I press ´ it should wait until I type another letter, but it just doesn't.
<xubuntu313> the key ´ is working like any other regular letter key, instantly typing.
 * ElderDryas assumes you're both using the same key strokes?
<slickymasterWork> do you, by any chance, have the Use system defaults option ticked in the Layout tab of the Keyboard dialog xubuntu313
 * slickymasterWork also assumes it ElderDryas 
<xubuntu313> yes I do
<xubuntu313> I tried that
<xubuntu313> logged off
<slickymasterWork> if you have xubuntu313, untick it
<xubuntu313> and didn't fix
<xubuntu313> done.
<xubuntu313> I ticked it to test if it would fix
<slickymasterWork> log out and log in again xubuntu313
<xubuntu313> ok
<xubuntu053> still the sam
<xubuntu053> same*
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu053, give us a sec
<oneof3> hello. I have noticed that when i use the volume slider a second volume pop up comes up behind it. how can i disable it?
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu053: do you have Compose Key enabled?
<xubuntu053> no
<slickymasterWork> try enabling it
<xubuntu053> to which ?
<slickymasterWork> before that xubuntu053, let us try something
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu053: hit AltGr+; the E
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu053: it should produce é
<slickymasterWork> that's [AltGr]+[;] then [E]
<xubuntu053> €
<xubuntu053> ×¢
<slickymasterWork> ?!
<xubuntu053> altgr + e = €
<xubuntu053> altgr + ; + e = € as well
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu053: I confess I ran out of ideas
<xubuntu053> it's okay
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu053: I'll leave these links though
<slickymasterWork> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey#Xubuntu_with_XFCE
<slickymasterWork> http://duncanlock.net/blog/2013/05/03/how-to-set-your-compose-key-on-xfce-xubuntu-linux/
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu053: boa sorte ;)
<xubuntu053> vou maze instalar kde e ver se fica bom
<xubuntu053> isto eh so pc para programar, por isso, deixo sempre aqui no trabalho..
<xubuntu053> mas obrigado slickymasterWork !
<slickymasterWork> ok, good luck
<xubuntu053> hasta
<aliensbrah> So I made a panel with a bunch of launchers, and when located at the top of the screen, windows won't maximize over/under it: http://i.imgur.com/5EzUBuKl.jpg
<aliensbrah> I want it on the left side vertically, but then when I maximize windows they go underneath of it, does anyone know how to fix this: http://i.imgur.com/XQUrsiss.jpg
<aliensbrah> oops second screenshot didn't work, sec
<aliensbrah> This is how I created the panel, up top and limiting windows that maximize: http://i.imgur.com/LBsBhHw.png
<aliensbrah> I'd like it on the left side but as you can see things maximize under it: http://i.imgur.com/jNbweQJ.png
<atsukisama> Hello
<atsukisama> can someone help me here ?
<TheSheep> no, unless you explain your problem and then if someone knows the answer, they will tell you
<atsukisama> ok, then here my problem
<atsukisama> actually my login screen isn't at the right scale
<atsukisama> but when i log in it go back to normal
<atsukisama> how do i change the login screen resolution ?
<atsukisama> because it's alway lower than normal
<atsukisama> and here i am not talking about grub
<atsukisama> just the xubuntu login screen
<atsukisama> (note it only happen when i change my graphic card driver)
<atsukisama> going to X xorg to Nvidia
<atsukisama> so someone got an idea ?
<atsukisama> :/
<ElderDryas> atsukisama: I have noticed that (on my machine/screen) that the nvidia driver default resolution appears to be be 120dpi (see nvidia x-server settings), while the normal nouveau (?) resolution appears to be 96 dpi.  I only guessing, but I'd say that the nvidia 120dpi is replaced by the 96dpi settings once you log in.
<atsukisama> mmm
<ElderDryas> See Apearence>Fonts>DPI (usually 96dpi)
<atsukisama> i am going to check that out
<atsukisama> however i quite don't understand why would my resolution only be fixed when i log in
<ElderDryas> becasue the nvidia driver (120dpi) is active before you login, then the settings in Apearence>Fonts>DPI tyake over...this is all a guess remember.
<ElderDryas> Based on what I see on my machine.
<atsukisama> oh i see mmm
<atsukisama> well i' try to change the parameter
<atsukisama> i'll*
<atsukisama> thx for the help
<ElderDryas> If you cahnge the DPI, you probably need to change the font size also (I did)
<atsukisama> ah well i guess i'll see when i'll face those parameter
<atsukisama> however at first i though it might be lightgm problem
<ElderDryas> and it could be that too, I don't use it (auto login, and turned off)
<atsukisama> ahah lol
<atsukisama> well i tried to fix lightgm however nothing changed
<atsukisama> i set my screen resolution for it but well
<atsukisama> look like he don't care or it just might not be that
<ElderDryas> Ok, I'll refund your deposit...but only in store credit :)
<atsukisama> good luck, lol
<xubuntu572> hi guys Im currently selecting the partttion to use it as root for booting the xubuntu but I dont know what the options like : use it as ext4 journal system or psychisal volume partion means
<z4nD4R> Hi all, I have trouble with message indicator in notification area.. simply it doesn't work (desn't show me when I recieved mail or pidgin, doesn't indicates new article from liferea..) any advices can be helpful, thx (xubuntu 14.04)
<atsukisama> xubuntu572 : will you use dual boot with windows ?
<xubuntu572> atsukisama: no only xubuntu
<atsukisama> xubuntu572: choose ext4 and then install the root partition on it
<atsukisama> xubuntu572: at mount point choose /
<atsukisama> do not forget to select format parition
<atsukisama> partition*
<xubuntu572> atsukisama: hi ok but which option to choose for USE AS, in the edit partion menu http://imgupload.sk/viewer.php?file=o2lzezbphk0vv2jlcb4w.png
<atsukisama> xubuntu572: check "Format the Partition" & don't write "/root" just "/"
<xubuntu572> atsukisama: so the option psysical volume encryption is ok? or I need ext4 journal system file
<atsukisama> xubuntu572: ext4 journal system file is all you need
<xubuntu572> atsukisama: ok have a good week
<atsukisama> xubuntu572: good luck and have a good week too
<Inoki> Yo all
<Inoki> Can anyone suggest a way to get the old indicator back? The new  indicator applet is just terrible, as now one can't even pick which to  show and which not, as all of them are put under "Application  Indicators" within the indicator and if I tick to hide them, none of  them display anymore in the notification area plugin.﻿
<z4nD4R> Hi all, I have trouble with message indicator in notification area.. simply it doesn't work (desn't show me when I recieved mail or pidgin, doesn't indicates new article from liferea..) any advices can be helpful, thx (xubuntu 14.04)
<xos14> Hello? Can someone help?
<z4nD4R> Anyone? :)
<elfy> z4nD4R: I did something about liferea not working with indicator-messages - not just in Xubuntu, can't find that now though
<elfy> there does appear to be an issue with it and thunderbird too - not able to pin that down
<z4nD4R> elfy: so result is.. it simply doesn't work/
<elfy> atm - I'm not sure about pidgin to be honest
<elfy> is this a new install or upgrade?
<z4nD4R> elfy: new
<atsukisama> does someone installed nvidia driver with xubuntu ?
<z4nD4R> atsukisama: jop me
<atsukisama> z4nD4R: can you tell me if you have login screen resolution issue ?
<z4nD4R> atsukisama: no .. Even when I use 2 monitor.. there is no issue with login screen resolution.. some blicking.. after login.. (when I have 2 monitor) but no problem.. have you tried if nvidia driver is installed rightly?
<holstein> atsukisama: what issue? i have nvidia and login screen
<atsukisama> z4nD4R: i do believe that my driver installation is ok, however my login screen resolution is low
<atsukisama> login screen resolution is lower than normal, however after login it go back to normal resolution
<z4nD4R> atsukisama: I believe != it is :) try glxinfo | grep vend
<atsukisama> server/client/Open GL all are NVIDIA
<z4nD4R> atsukisama: so it looks like issue with lightgdm
<atsukisama> guessed so too
<atsukisama> however
<atsukisama> i creater a script
<atsukisama> but look like it's not working either
<atsukisama> :/
<z4nD4R> what's the idea of that script?
<holstein> atsukisama: there really is no "normal"
<holstein> atsukisama: are you able to login? if so, thats really all i require of my login screen.. the resolution is likely different
<atsukisama> z4nD4R: the idea of the screen is to apply a certain resolution for a certain screen
<z4nD4R> atsukisama: throug xrandr?
<atsukisama> holstein: well i can actually log in (thanks god, since it's not a off range resolution) but it buzz me off to see that this login screen resolution isn't right
<z4nD4R> atsukisama: don't you have nvidia with optimus technology, do you?
<atsukisama> z4nDAR: yup, with xrandr "xrandr --output VGA-0  --mode 1600x900"
<z4nD4R> atsukisama: and it doesn't help? .. when do you started it/
<holstein> atsukisama: sure.. but, whats "right"?
<atsukisama> z4nD4R: mmm i have a NVIDIA GT 630M (laptop)
<z4nD4R> atsukisama: another question.. are you sure you have wrong resolution or wrong DPI... 'cause DPI you can change in conf files
<holstein> atsukisama: there really is no "correct".. or "right".. its just whatever you want to configure it to be.. i typically just login, and set my desktop resolution, and move on.. is that not acceptable?
<atsukisama> holstein: my 800x600 login screen on a 1600x900 screen XD
<holstein> atsukisama: sure.. and thats not "wrong"
<holstein> atsukisama: they are just different.. is that not acceptable?
<atsukisama> holstein: well sure it's acceptable i guess but i still want to see if i can get the 1600x900 resolution on the login screen
<holstein> atsukisama: just set it
<atsukisama> holstein: yeah, but how ?
<holstein> atsukisama: http://askubuntu.com/questions/320518/change-login-resolution-in-xubuntu-13-04 suggests the lightdm.conf.. thats where i would start
<holstein> /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<holstein> atsukisama: set it as you please.. if its not configured, its just running as default, which is not incorrect in any way, just different from your desktop resolution
<atsukisama> holstein: could you tell me the exact step ?
<atsukisama> as i am seeing 2 lightdm different
<Unit193> Changing the init?
<holstein> atsukisama: i would just open the file, and edit, according to the info i found at that link
<holstein> atsukisama: i would use the particular file that i referenced, at least to start.. have you tried?
<holstein> atsukisama: i have no done this.. i literally put my password in and hit enter and get to work.. didnt even notice/care that it was different
<atsukisama> holstein: I have tried the files in that directory /etc/lightdm/
<holstein> atsukisama: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<holstein> atsukisama: youll need to find lightdm.conf, to make some changes
<xubuntu356> I've just installed xubuntu for the first time and the is a problem with the wifi. It drops the connection after around 2 minutes, initally it is very fast but then it disonnects completely. I'm not very experienced with linux, please can someone help.
<atsukisama> holstein: lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf ? or lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf ?
<z4nD4R> I'm affraid.. there is no resulution option.. only dpi
<atsukisama> z4nD4R: sigh :/
<atsukisama> well i'll try to make it work out and i'll see
<holstein> atsukisama: the link i gave states a specific file, and how to edit
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<atsukisama> holstein: i would love to have the same file, trust me :/
<holstein> just keep track of the defaults, no how to edit with a live CD or from tty if something breaks, and experiment
<holstein> atsukisama: add the file
<holstein> atsukisama: just put one there, as stated
<atsukisama> holstein: well then i shall create the lightdm.conf file and see how it will work out
<holstein> atsukisama: i assume you have already referred to http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/lightdm.1.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM but there they are..
<atsukisama> holstein: only that file is missing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<atsukisama> however i do believe that they are" remplaced by lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf & lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf
<holstein> atsukisama: ok..
<holstein> atsukisama: confirm that, by reading some documentation, or, experimenting.. or, just put that file in place..
<atsukisama> the only thing i didn't tried is to put the file in place
<xubuntu418> The problem is something to do with authentication, as it requests me to retype my password. Does anyone know what May 22 22:48:53 Rick-LAPTOP NetworkManager[787]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -4) is?
<xubuntu418> full log: http://pastebin.com/qxexkdpx
<holstein> atsukisama: yeah?
<z4nD4R> Btw anyone? -> Trouble with message indicator in notification area.. simply it doesn't work (desn't show me when I recieved mail or pidgin, doesn't indicates new article from liferea..) any advices can be helpful, thx (xubuntu 14.04)
<atsukisama> z4nD4R: sorry i never tried those option i am kind of new on Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<z4nD4R> atsukisama: ;)
#xubuntu 2014-05-23
<_genuser_> hey folks.
<_genuser_> anybody using tor on xubuntu?
<cubed_root> _genuser_: i haven't, but i've used it on windows and mac
<cubed_root> well, maybe i have -- i tried the tails distro the other day, and i think that uses tor by default?
<cubed_root> anyone know if there's a way to avoid windows from opening in front of the window/app that has focus when you've restarted a saved session?
<xubuntu313> I may be in the wrong place for this but I've been having a frustrating issue with xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu313> I have an external VGA monitor (32" Sharp TV) that worked with windows installed on my Dell D600 but now ith Xubuntu I cannot get it to display anything but a black screen
<xubuntu313> I have tried every resolution and refresh rate with no luck
<mapps> have you tried the forums?
<mapps> did it work before upgrading to 14.04?
<xubuntu313> no, never worked with any ubuntu
<mapps> oh
<xubuntu313> I have a fresh install of 14.04 that is up to date, I have tried fresh installs of everything from 11.04 on with no luck
<mapps> hmm
<xubuntu313> I have used xrandr --verbose in the terminal and it recognizes the monitor, just no actual output
<limpc> hi!
<limpc> i just did a fresh reinstall of xubuntu a few days ago and have been having a major problem with it since.  whenever it locks the screen,  and I want to return to my desktop, I get the password dialog immediately, but after entering my password and the lock screen disappears, the entire desktop acts frozen for a very long time (sometimes up to several minutes)
<limpc> its like, a black screen but you can see the panels just no content in them (they dont paint for a very long time).
<_genuser_> cubed_root: sorry looked away. using tor bundle from their own website.
<_genuser_> it's a bit slow. but the vmware itself is super slow. I need to turn on virtualization in the bios on this amd.
<_genuser_> why would you ever turn it off, AMD?
<paulmadore> Hi quick (seemingly stupid) question... I am using an old Lenovo box with an INtel processor; it's 3Ghz and when I run cat /proc/cpuinfo i get clflush size	: 64.. am i to use the "amd64" torrent to reinstall or should i stay with 32bit as I did the first time, not wanting to risk it for lack of knowledge? the download of amd64 just finished.
<paulmadore> (thanks in advance)
<paulmadore> i also wanted to know if xubuntu will necessarily be the best to try LXQt on or if there is another distro I should try it with instead? basically i've reached my toleration with the dependency conflicts i've created recently and i'm reinstalling no matter what; i love xubuntu and i'm only looking to give LXQt a quick try.
<paulmadore> oh come on now
<paulmadore> you guys cna't see this is the problem with us?
<paulmadore> okay, i'm just going with 32 bit again. for now.
<christian> hello
<Guest58616> i am looking for help
<Guest58616> there is a trojan or sth in my linux :(
<bazhang> why do you say that
<Guest58616> i ran chkrotkit yesterday
<Guest58616> it gave me some results
<Guest58616> had to reformat and its back
<bazhang> thats often giving false positives
<Guest58616> im not familiar with linux
<bazhang> I wouldn't worry about it
<Guest58616> my windows drive is infected
<bazhang> and?
<baizon> Guest58616: windows trojan doesnt affect linux
<baizon> *trojans*
<xubuntu446> hi
<xubuntu446> where to find synapse for xubuntu
<bazhang> !find synapse
<ubottu> File synapse found in jifty, pd-mjlib, picon-domains, python-brian, python-pynn
<xubuntu446> how to install synapse?
<baizon> xubuntu446: use the ppa
<baizon> xubuntu446: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449285/is-synapse-application-launcher-available
<Bracker> Hello Guys, I have just purchased a new laptop (Windows 8) and I am trying to dual boot with XUbuntu. It boots to Windows fine, but I cant get a dual boot screen at startup. I can use the Windows Disk to boot XUbuntu so both OS's are working fine. Can someone help me or point me in the right direction to get a dual boot?
<Bracker> Many Thanks.
<koegs> knome: xfce4-panel keeps crashing if i use xfonts-terminus as default font
<knome> koegs, why do you tell me this? :)
<koegs> i am not sure, i am not really awake, i should create a bug report :)
<knome> yep
<Bracker> Hello Guys, I have just purchased a new laptop and it is running Windows 8. I have succesfully installed XUbuntu onto the laptop also. The problem is, I have no DualBoot menu at startup... Can anybody help or guide me to a page that could assist me?
<Bracker> Many Thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<paolo> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<paolo> !lvm2
<starrats> good morning everyone
<gry> morning
<starrats> good morning skribblezatcha
<paolo> i'm trying to install xubuntu with lvm on an empty disk. do i have to create PV, VG and LG during installation or once the system is installed, via cli?
<paolo> then, during the installation, when it's prompted for "Installation type", what should I choose? Use LVM with the new Xubuntu installation or Something else (manually)?
<xubuntu740> Hi everyone
<xubuntu740> I need to know if I can update from 13 to 14 without reinstalling everything
<baizon> xubuntu740: yes, you can
<xubuntu740> do you have a link where I can find some instructions?
<baizon> xubuntu740: just run your update manager
<xubuntu740> Won't do the upgrade
<baizon> it should appear at the top of the window
<xubuntu740> I updated and run the upgrade in console
<baizon> xubuntu740: http://www.tecmint.com/upgrade-ubuntu-to-14-04/
<elfy> xubuntu740: which 13? 13.04 is EOL - 13.10 isn't
<xubuntu740> how can I see my current version_
<xubuntu740> ?
<baizon> xubuntu740: which kernel version are you using?
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740: in a terminal window run -> lsb_release -r
<baizon> yeah, or this command :D
<xubuntu740> ver 13.04
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740, 13.04 is EOL like elfy mentioned
<xubuntu740> sorry, english is not my natural and some words may escape my knowledge
<xubuntu740> E0L?
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740: end of life
<xubuntu740> oh
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740: you should upgrade to Xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu740> yes, I'm trying to get there
<xubuntu740> but the Update soft won't work
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740: 14.04 is a LTS version (LTS stands for long term support)
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740: you first have to upgrade to 13.10 and just afterwards proceed with the upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04
<xubuntu740> I see
<slickymasterWork> you can't upgrade directly from 13.04 to 14.04
<xubuntu740> Upgrade won't take me to that step first?
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740: in a terminal window run the following (one at a time)
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740: 1º sudo apt-get update
<slickymasterWork> 2ª sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<slickymasterWork> 3º do-release-upgrade
<xubuntu740> I just ran as root: apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<slickymasterWork> if you get any errors please tell us
<slickymasterWork> you shouldn't be running commands as root xubuntu740
<slickymasterWork> please leave the root prompt and run -> do-release-upgrade
<xubuntu740> I know that :3 is just a bad habit
<xubuntu740> running -> do-release-upgrade
<xubuntu740> it's updating some packages
<slickymasterWork> let it run xubuntu740
<xubuntu740> btw anyone knows of a repository to install Java 6?
<xubuntu740> I have a program that can't run without it, and I need to install Java6 on Xubuntu 14.xx
<bah_> hi .... I still struggle with my keyboard mapping but have now made a gist with results given by xev ,  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/45905741d1c6e8d66aef
<bah_> can anybody understand why the Swedish and English layout return different values ?
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740: openjdk or Oracle JDK?
<xubuntu740> Oracle JDK
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740: sudo apt-get update
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740: sudo apt-get install oracle-java6-installer
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740: that PPA includes JDK, JRE and the browser plugin
<xubuntu740> Nice, thank you very much
<slickymasterWork> xubuntu740, np
<ddsss> suddenly html5 audio on youtube in firefox and chrome play 2x as fast. why?
<ddsss> ^ I don't have flash plugin installed.
<GridCube> ddsss, do other sounds are speed up as well?
<ddsss> GridCube, hmm. weirdness. no audacious says: "ALSA error: snd_pcm_open failed: Connection refused."
<GridCube> ddsss, open pavucontrol and see what devices are atached
<ddsss> GridCube, it locks up on estalishing connection to pulseaudio. Pelase wait.
<ddsss> im gonna reboot. hang on.
<ddsss> ma - ssd reboots are fast
<ddsss> GridCube, Audacious says "ALSA error: snd_pcm_open failed: No such file or directory.
<ddsss> "
<GridCube> ddsss, try to do sudo alsa force-unload && sudo alsa force-reload
<ddsss> ok
<ddsss> GridCube, pavuccontrol now saya "Conenction to PulseAudio failed. AUtomatic retry in 5 s"
<GridCube> well if alsa is not loaded it wont be able to connect to it
<ddsss> GridCube, "Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-seq-midi snd-seq-midi-event snd-rawmidi snd-seq snd-seq-device snd-timer (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-page-alloc snd-timer)."
<ddsss> ^ is what it says on " sudo alsa force-unload && sudo alsa force-reload"
<GridCube> try to do it separadetly, first the unload and then the reload
<ddsss> " sudo alsa force-reload
<ddsss> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<ddsss> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload)."
<GridCube> oookay, the only way i know to reload alsa in this cases is a reboot, im sure there might be other ways, but thats the only one i know
<ddsss> GridCube, I'll just reinstall xubuntu from scratch.
<ddsss> GridCube, pretty sure dist-upgrade causes all kinds of issues.
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> well, it can, it havent for me for the past few releases but it can
<xubuntu740> slickymasterWork, you there?
<tsaavik> zomg, dconf-editor com->canonical->indicator  FINALLY fixed my annoying clock, lol
<ddsss> there seem to be many issues with 14.04 update. 1) monitor doesnt wake up after toggling monitor on/off button 2) hdmi audio disappeared 3) cannot import saved Openvpn confgis -> segfaults.
<ddsss> ^all confirmed with bugreports filed.
<xubuntu776> hello. help me please to add this channel at XChat
<z4nD4R> Hi all I have issue with message-indicator.. simply doesn't work propertly... (with thunderbird, lifera, pidgin) Any advices, alternatives? .. thx
<gaucer> hello
<slickymasterWork> !hi | gaucer
<ubottu> gaucer: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<huatou>  /set irc_conf_mode on
<huatou> oops
<tsaavik> z4nD4R: is it crashing?
<z4nD4R> tsaavik: no .. but deosn't notification when something new has happend (new mail, new articke in liferea, and even doesn't show pidgin icons)
<tsaavik> if you right click and hit properties, are the 'hidden' checkboxes checked?
<tsaavik> dconf-editor  com->canonical->indicator->messages will show what applications are tracked in the messaging window
<tsaavik> on mine i have applications  ['pidgin.desktop']
<tsaavik> note: I had to 'hide' the 'Application Menus (Global Menu)' or mine would crash constantly
<z4nD4R> tsaavik: I don't have hidden any of it. I can see message indicator.. but it doesn't notify if something new..
<z4nD4R> tsaavik: dconf-editor.. I haven't installed it yet.. I use "standart" settings editor. isn't enough?
<tsaavik> z4nD4R: I dunno, I never saw settings for it in the standard one
<z4nD4R> tsaavik: that fits.. w8 I'm gonna install it
<z4nD4R> I don't have there pidgin.desktop
<z4nD4R> tsaavik: nice.. I've placed pidgin in message-indicator.. show this indicator new mails to?
<z4nD4R> tsaavik: and.. can you tell me, why this indicator doesn't indicate when liferea has new articel?
<gaucer> hy
<gaucer> sorry for my bad english
<gaucer> I installed Nemo, how I can make it as default manager? google didn't helped. still all is opening from Thunar
<z4nD4R> gaucer: I don't know what Nemo ist.. but based on your info it's a file manager.. well it should be easy Settings -> Prefferd Applicatoins -> Utilites -> file manager
<gaucer> it's file manager at Cinnamon
<gaucer> big thanks) feeling like a noob(
<gaucer> didn't seen Prefferd Applicatoins at settings
<z4nD4R> gaucer: you sure? It should be there
<gaucer> no,no
<gaucer> i find it
<gaucer> i hadn't seen it
<gaucer> nut now all is ok
<z4nD4R> gaucer: :)0
<gaucer> else one question: how add this channel in bookmarks? using XChat
<z4nD4R> gaucer: well I can't serve anymore.. I use pidgin :)
<gaucer> write please server name fo this channel)
<elfy> gaucer: right click on channel name in the side-pane - autojoin, that will autojoin you possibly not what you want to do though
<gaucer> at right click is just notific.. and settings
<elfy> mmm ok - so do you want to autojoin this channel when you start xchat?
<gaucer> yes
<elfy> gaucer: just a second then
<gaucer> ok)
<elfy> gaucer: is there an add to favourites choice in the right click menu?
<gaucer> no..it was once but now isn't
<gaucer> i'll try one thing
<elfy> gaucer: Ctrl+S - Edit Freenode - then you can add to FAvourite channels
<elfy> personally I prefer to use User Commands and User buttons
<gaucer> what is adress of this server?
<tsaavik> z4nD4R note sure, maybe you can add it?
<gaucer> irc.ubuntu.com?
<z4nD4R> tsaavik: I have.. thunderbird there. but doesn't notify me.. if I have new email...
<elfy> gaucer: or irc.freenode.net
<tsaavik> z4nD4R: hmm, maybe there is a thunderbird setting as well?
<tsaavik> z4nD4R: ah, maybe try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439519
<tsaavik> this command will show which apps are registered to report in
<tsaavik> gsettings get com.canonical.indicator.messages applications
<gaucer> what theme you can advise?
<z4nD4R> tsaavik: thx
<gema1> hello, after my last update, my flashplayer does not work fullscreen. Is there an easy way to rollback to delete my last updates?
<ddsss> what's the difference between "ubuntu restricted extras" and "xubuntu restricted extras"?
<baizon> ddsss: ubuntu contains the "chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra" package
<ddsss> baizon, does xubuntu thinks those are not necessary?
<baizon> no, they are not
<atsukisama> gema1: Are you still here ?
<gema1> yes, waiting answer :)
<gema1> playing some poker while
<atsukisama> gema1: what naviguator are you using ?
<gema1> i have not installed flash, so im using build in in chrome
<gema1> i read before updating there was a chrome update
<atsukisama> gema1: chromium ?
<gema1> no, im using google chrome
<gema1> flash runs faster
<atsukisama> gema1: oh i see
<gema1> so may i rollback my chrome update?
<atsukisama> gema1: hehe i understand, anyway that's simply because firefox/opera are having hardtime with flash acceleration
<atsukisama> gema1: but since you are on xubunut, i would recommand chromium instead of chrome
<gema1> i have an old computer and flash runs laggy in anyother browser but chrome, but with last update i have not full screen flash, just balckscreen
<gema1> i use chromium for other than flash
<atsukisama> gema1: well i use chromium and it work pretty well (html5 or flash)
<gema1> and a happy firefox user for deeper browsing
<gema1> is not my case though, i cant watch a (for example) youtube video over 4xx pixels with other browser but chrome
<gema1> i have an old one core 2gh processor
<atsukisama> gema1:mmm well can you use hardware acceleration ?
<gema1> yes, but still flash player fryes my cpu in other than chrome
<atsukisama> gema1: mmm, well i would recommand to roll back to your old version of chrome or just trying chromium
<gema1> should i google for chrome versions and do an uninstall?
<atsukisama> gema1: if ever you can, use proprietary driver for your graphic card, might work better while using hardware acceleration
<gema1> and install older version
<gema1> no, no propietary driver need for my integrated intel card
<gema1> as Hardware Manager shows
<atsukisama> gema1: oh well true
<atsukisama> gema1: then 2 choice, uninstall and get an older version of chrome (hoping that he don't auto install a recent one) or use linux chromium
<gema1> im going to try chrome full screen, i havent try, even though it will run laggy, i want to see if there works full screen
<gema1> but i will still need chrome for hd videos
<atsukisama> gema1: i got hard time to give advice as i don't run linux on old computer :/
<gema1> hehe, thank you though
<gema1> i only have old computer, no money for better and im happy with both my old computers
<atsukisama> gema1: btw you can try to simply reasintall flash
<elfy> does not chrome use pepper flash or something ?
<atsukisama> elfy: indeed, for chromium, as for chrome i do'nt really know
<agnor> hello, can you guys help me? i'm trying to connect my laptop to TV via VGA to DVI on my new xubuntu 14.04 but i get no signal on my TV
#xubuntu 2014-05-24
<manuel_> hola recien acabo de instalar xubuntu... y busco sugerencias para una mejor configuracion
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<manuel_> ok thanks
<cubed_root> is the indicator plugin broken in 14?  the preference panel has an interface to allow for hiding or showing indicators, but they're not editable on my laptop
<ochosi> cubed_root: yeah, there is a visual bug with that. i think you can click one indicator and then restart the panel and it *should* work...
<ochosi> xfce4-panel --restart
<cubed_root> sweet -- thanks
<ochosi> np
<cubed_root> that did it!
<cubed_root> is there a cli command behind every app in the app launcher/menu?
<holstein> cubed_root: maybe not a single command in any way
<holstein> maybe more.. or a script.. or something else..
<delt> hello
<delt> how do i get rid of /dev/sdc sdd sde sdf sdg and so on after inserting and removing USB drives?
<hoho> Hello. Would anyone happen to know how to use a virtual webcam? (i.e. have a fake webcam show up in things like pidgin)
<odroid> hi all how are things
<odroid> anyone here able to help me with a few things.
<bekks> You have to state your problem first.
<odroid> brought an odroid computer. comes with xubuntu as default os.
<odroid> i am plugged into my led tv atm
<bekks> And whats your question?
<odroid> how to make menus, fonts icons bigger to read on other side of room
<odroid> i have set resolution to 1080p and the font sizes etc seem to be to small you hve to be sitting to coose to the tv
<odroid> *close
<odroid> bekks,  you got some idea
<bekks> In the settings, you can adjust that, I guess.
<odroid> bekks, the >settings>window-manager proces is taking to long how to kill it.
<bekks> odroid: How long did you wait?
<odroid> 10-15 mins
<odroid> not usual for quad core, 2gb ram is it
<odroid> any ideas
<bekks> Just use "xkill" to kill it.
<odroid> bekkx they will kill the xsession
<bekks> Thats expected when your xsession just diead.
<james0r2> chromium doesn't seem to play nicely with the Greybird theme. like this for others?
<odroid> hi all anyone know if the arm version of xubuntu is still maintained its on saucy still
<odroid> #ubuntu
<starrats> good morning everyone
<xubuntu054> hi
<xubuntu054> I would like to know how to resize my screan resolution
<xubuntu054> i guess on board gpu driver its not installed
<xubuntu054> I just reborned an old celeron notebook and installed xubuntu
<xubuntu146> i need help about bootable usb
<xubuntu146> i cant make a bootable usb drive. tried to universal usb installer it take an error message " an error occurred while executing syslinux"
<cubed_root> how can i find the cli command behind an app in the app/launch menu?
<brainwash> cubed_root: right click the menu button in the panel and select "edit menu", this should open the menu editor which displays the commands to start the applications
<ElderDryas> cubed_root: If all else fails, you can always go to /usr/share/applications, open the .desktop file with a text editor and see what it says on the "Exec=" line.  There might be a much easier way, but I've never bothered to find out :)
<ElderDryas> and what brainwash said....
<brainwash> in 14.04 it looks like this http://i0.wp.com/smdavis.us/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Greybird_menulibre.png
 * ElderDryas never had much luck with alacart and keeps forgetting that they have menulibre now :)
<ElderDryas> kudos to whomever did the heavy lifting on that.
<brainwash> bluesabre is the developer of menulibre
<luciuxx> help, anybody italian?
<luciuxx> paolo?
<luciuxx> anybody italian????????
<paolo> luciuxx: hi
<luciuxx> italian, Paolo?
<paolo> yes, does it matter?
<bekks> !it | luciuxx
<ubottu> luciuxx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<paolo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<paolo> does the bot has a documented syntax?
<paolo> opps.. sorry for bad english ;)
<bekks> paolo: Do you have an xubuntu support question?
<paolo> not now
<paolo> I installed xubuntu yesterday on lvm and I'm pretty satisfied, great os :)
<paolo> I noted that some folders in ~ are owned by root
<paolo> is it ok?
<bekks> paolo: Which folders?
<paolo> the folders are: .dbus and .gnome2_private
<xubuntu588> salam
<xubuntu588> help please
<paolo> !help | xubuntu588
<ubottu> xubuntu588: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> paolo: those folders are fine.
<paolo> ok, thanks.
<xubuntu588> for intel dual  amd bits
<xubuntu588> for intel dual  amd bits or i380
<EightThree> Hi
<drc> hello
<EightThree> auto login lightdm.conf is where?
<EightThree> usually /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<EightThree> i just wanna set auto login
<EightThree> brb... ty all
<drc> on my system (14.04) it looks like it is in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<EightThree> really?
<EightThree> i don't have it, kinda weird
<EightThree> this fresh install off ubuntu net disk
<drc> You don't have the autologin stuff or the file?
<EightThree> let me google
<EightThree> nope
<drc> nope?  which nope?
 * elfy is pretty positive it's all been changed :)
<EightThree> file
<elfy> drc: is your's an upgrade?
<drc> elfy, no freah install about 3 hours ago :)
<drc> s/freah/fresh/
<drc> I did, however to the autologin on install.
<elfy> drc: ok - and it added the stanza in that file?
<drc> looks like
<elfy> I've been trying to get my head around this for months lol
<elfy> I've seen some people talk about adding it there - others say build a file in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<elfy> anyway - this isn't helping EightThree - so I'll wander off
<EightThree> i see now.
<EightThree> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --autologin username
<EightThree> :)
<elfy> shouldn't work - deprecated
<woof-woof> The thumbnail stops after some time here... Any way to bring it back?
<EightThree> ahh elfy u right
<elfy> wish I wasn't :)
<EightThree> i'm jus a noob learning
<EightThree> i love auto-login, i gotta have it
<EightThree> lol
<drc> EightThree: Here's what I have in my /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file  http://pastebin.com/J1uHt20L
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1307102/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307102 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Unable to set autologin" [Low,Invalid]
<EightThree> ok i think i know now
<EightThree> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-xubuntu.conf
<EightThree> and just add a line
<EightThree> gonna try it
<EightThree> autologin-user=username
<drc> EightThree: I have nothing autologin related in any of the files in /etc/lightdm except for lightdm.conf.  Try creating the file and copying what I pastbined and see if that works.
<woof-woof> The thumbnail stops after some time here... Any way to bring it back?
<drc> what thumbnail?
<woof-woof> example: you have a image file on desktop, you can see the image content as its icon..
<woof-woof> but this functionality stops/crashes and it didn't work after some time or thing happens...
<drc> and if you login/reboot it works (until it stops again)?
<woof-woof> Yes.
<woof-woof> Then after some time it doesn't work anymore and when I press F5 to update the images have just the standard icon (thumbnail stopped).
<drc> No idea :(  The only thing I can think of is to <rename> ~/.thumbnails, logout/in and see if it still happens.
<woof-woof> The thumbnail system will always crash after some time.... I guess it is a bug.
<woof-woof> I just don't know what makes it crash/stop.
<woof-woof> I'm using 13.10.. Do you know if it is fixed in 14.04?
<drc> If you're sure, file it ( http://xubuntu.org/contribute/qa/#filing )
<drc> Don't use desktop icons/thumbnails...maybe some one else?
<woof-woof> I have no problem with icons... just the thumbnail of multimedia files (image/video/etc)
<drc> you could search thru here to see if anyone else has reported it  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=thumbnails&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.ha
<drc> s_no_package=
<drc> wow :)
<drc> http://tinyurl.com/ou33gh5
<woof-woof> It is not critical to me..
<drc> ok
<cubed_root> how can i find the cli command behind an app in the app/launch menu?
<woof-woof> I thought about disabling this feature forever as it uses a lot of space to store the thumbnails (space is critical here)... But I couldn't find a way to do it..
<drc> cubed_root: didn't either of the two methods told to you earlier work?
<starrats> good afternoon everyone
<drc> woof-woof: Settings>Desktop  unclick show thumbnails.
<woof-woof> cubed_root: /usr/share/applications/
<drc> woof-woof: Settings>Desktop>Icons   Sorry
<woof-woof> cubed_root: open the files in text editor, you'll find the command
<cubed_root> thanks woof-woof
<woof-woof> Thank you, drc!
<woof-woof> I found it!
 * drc thought that's what he told cubed_root a while ago?
 * woof-woof wasn't here at that time.
<drc> wasn't aimed at you woof-woof , at cubed_root :)
<drc> oh, I was under a different nick :)
<woof-woof> I know, I just didn't know that was asked before.
<cubed_root> drc - you're right -- i didn't realize i had asked (because i was able to step out)  thanks brainwash and ElderDryas
<drc> cubed_root: np...if you want to make changes to the .desktop, I'd copy it/them to ~/.local.applications and make the changes there. That way you don't mess up the original (and don't have to sudo :)
<drc> ~/local/applications. that is.
<cubed_root> yea, cool stuff.  this app-menu customizatioin is all new to me, although right now i just need the command that was being used for an application that wasn't starting for me
<cubed_root> now that i have it i can see the error it's throwing -- progress
<cubed_root> but the app menu stuff is cool -- i will definitely move stuff around in there
<drc> yeah, like I said (as ElderDryas), I keep forgetting about the new menu editor.
<cubed_root> yea it's pretty slick
<drc> All hail bluesabre!
<cubed_root> is that the developer?
<drc> yes
<cubed_root> cool, well done bluesabre
<drc> The reason I keep forgetting about it is I have my ~/local/applications folder archived and when I have an install I just drop it in place.
<drc> bbl
<bluesabre> yay me? :)
<xubuntu096> hello
<xubuntu096> i need help istall skype for xubuntu 14.04 lts
<Unit193> !partner | Enable the partner repo and you'll be set.
<Unit193> !info skype-bin partner
<ubottu> Enable the partner repo and you'll be set.: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ubottu> skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 16612 kB, installed size 38380 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<starrats> xubuntu096 here is a link for you:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/450579/how-to-install-skype-in-xubuntu-14-04-lts-64-bit
<xubuntu096> tnx
<delt> anyone has any experience with bluetooth dongles such as this one? says "Linux and mac not supported" --- http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200978396537
<drc> deit: Exactly what part of "Linux and mac not supported" is unclear?
<drc> sorry... delt not deit
<Azelphur> delt: why not buy one that is supported?
<Azelphur> there are cheaper ones on ebay that work ootb
<delt> available to Canada?
<Azelphur> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bluetooth-dongle-Usb-2-0-Plug-And-Play-FREE-P-P-/251218302868? posts to worldwide, I bought this one and it worked ootb
<Azelphur> pulled it out of my ebay history for you :)
<Azelphur> so assuming they haven't swapped it out for a different adapter since I bought in Feb 2013, it should be fine
<delt> thanks for the info :D
<Azelphur> yw
<Guido1> Hello, i need a quick data recovery. (easy and quick). I ahde a file "media.odt" in e specific folder on a partition. I moved the file to a different partition. on the new partition it got corrupted. so i would like to find it on the old location.
<Azelphur> I hope you aren't using the machine the file is on, because if you are it could be overwritten at any time
<Azelphur> first thing is to make sure that partition is unmounted
<abortx> Hi
<drc> abortx: hello
<ochosi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guido1> Azelphur: it's connected to the computer, but i do no changes to the partition
<Guido1> Azelphur: okee, it's unmonted
<Azelphur> Guido1: righto, besides that I've never done it so don't know, but figured I'd give you that information first, remember that any writes are bad (even logs and things like that) so best to have it unmounted till you have a plan of action.
<abortx> I use Xubuntu 14.04 fresh install. Since my last updates Indicator Plugin keeps crashing. It seems to do with the application menu being added to indicator plugin (someyimes i see it just before it crashes)
<ochosi> abortx: yeah, that one isn't supported and it's known to not work well
<abortx> thanks ochosi and ubotto
<ochosi> so removing it is the solution to your problem
<abortx> the indicator plugin you mean?
<Guido1> Azelphur: in the moment it is unmounted and i know the problem, but i need it soon again, because i need other files on it.
<abortx> ochosi: i kinda need the plugin for wifi, cloudsync and other indicators
<ochosi> oh
<ochosi> abortx: application-menu != application indicators
<ochosi> abortx: so which one do you have there?
<abortx> When I add it to my panel it's called "Indicator Plugin"
<ochosi> abortx: yes, but when you go to the properties of that plugin, which ones are listed there?
<abortx> AH! ok, did not realize there where plugins..
<abortx> I guess "Menu" could be the bad guy? I cannot 'switch it off'.  The other one that has something to do with menuitems is "StandardItems"
<abortx> ochosi: and "configuration" is grayed out
<abortx> ah, grayed out for Menu and StandardItems
<abortx> ochosi: sorry, looking in BT plugis. Its difficult to grap the right-click for indicator plugin itself..
<abortx> ochosi: okay, found my way via panel preferences and clicked on "hidden" @Application Menus". This worked. Sorry for my messy interaction!
<ochosi> abortx: no problem, good you managed to fix it
<abortx> ochosi: yes, thanks very much! :)
<snuggyfoo> Anyone around that can help me out with a service/network issue?
<snuggyfoo> I followed a guide for autoconnecting to a VPN and I didn't like how it worked so I tried to remove it, now I have no connection on my laptop after about 30 seconds
<snuggyfoo> disregard it mysteriously began working
<paolo> synaptic is hanging at this point for a long time now
<paolo> https://imgur.com/cmr6MGz
<paolo> i'm uninstalling steam
<paolo> any way to terminate the process without damage the package database?
<paolo> nvm
<HiDeHo> Hi all got an error on boot "system-udevd [1579]: error calling EVIOCSKE: invalid argument" i cant get logs as i cant boot.
#xubuntu 2014-05-25
<meek_geek> my archive manager do not show an option to encrypt my archive and put password or encrypt the names of files in list .. both these options are gone
<UndercooL> hi everyone
<UndercooL> installing 14.04 but it is not showing my monitor's max resolution.  Any help?
<Unit193> Perhaps try either getting the closed driver if you can, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<UndercooL> I would need it in a .deb format though?
<UndercooL> No idea how to compile yet
<Unit193> Check in Settings Manager -> Additional Drivers, if it's not there check the link.
<UndercooL> ok thanks!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<xubuntu929> Any chance on using hibernation mode on 14.04? Changed my netbook from XP to xubuntu I really need hibernation mode for conventient use of my netbook!
<brainwash> xubuntu929: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219403
<brainwash> you can test with "sudo pm-hibernate" beforehand if it is supported and works properly
<gry> xubuntu929: just use suspend I think. It's enough in most cases.
<gry> It doesn't drain battery much. But if you need to, do what brainwash said.
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<olbi> hi :-)
<xubuntu929> Thanks!
<xubuntu033> Hi, can anybody give me a hint how to restore the nm-plugin, which I deleted accidentally
<xubuntu033> Where can I find corresponding instructions?
<bix_nood> Hey i need some help, anyone running stock-stock xubuntu?
<bix_nood> I bamboozzled my lightdm settings, could anyone send me defaults?
<bix_nood> Anone?
<brainwash> lightdm settings?
<bix_nood> Yep.
<brainwash> where are these settings stored?
<bix_nood> /etc/lightdm
<bix_nood> If you could upload the entire folder, it's barely 2KBs
<brainwash> you could reinstall the lightdm package
<brainwash> I cannot upload it, because this machine does not run xubuntu
<bix_nood> Ah okay.
<snuggyfoo> Is anyone here?
<starrats> no
 * woof-woof says hi.
<WLM|druk> Multitasking on Xubuntu! https://i.imgur.com/hPlQn9u.png
<MIke11123> Howdy, I'm having a strange error.  I can't get Bluetooth or networking to start, its telling me that Name: com.unintuitive.Upstart does not exist.  DBus version 1.6.x
<MIke11123> Wow phone.... unintuitive = ubuntu
<OneKorea> Hi. After I install Disconnect firefox extensions and try to restart firefox - getting hard lock up (need hard reset). Then I tried chromium, and same thing happens when I install pepper-flash.
<OneKorea> Can anything be concluded from this?
<houli> hey there. anyone else seeing really weird GUI on Chrome 35?
<elfy> I've seen reports of it
<WLM|weg> Not me. But I'm using beta. Maybe it's fixed
<houli> I've heard that they switched to a new UI rendering engine so that probably explains the ugliness
<Unit193> houli: That's correct.
<starrats> on the xubuntu page on FB they're talking about it.
<starrats> is still using version 34 in Chromium!
<Aergan> Hi, is there a way to do application window snapping using cmd/winkey + arrows ? (in XFCE)
<Aergan> It works using the mouse if I drag an application at a workspace edge, but I would prefer a keyboard based solution
<brainwash> Arceye: did you already check settings manager > window manager > keyboard?
<brainwash> woops
<brainwash> Aergan: ^
<Aergan> Thanks, I've had a look in there but I'm not sure what the action would be called to bind a key too
<brainwash> tile_left_key, tile_right_key,..
<Aergan> Brilliant, many thanks
<brainwash> :)
<Aergan> Been staring at that list for a while, never occurred to me the action is named "tile"
<z4nD4R> OT: Have someone experience with Xiomi Redmi 1s Phone? :)
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<z4nD4R> brainwash: don't be bad .. :P .. :)
<designbybeck> We've been having video issues/login issues with a Lenovo y410p dualbooting Win8 and Xubuntu
<designbybeck> that we then install ubuntu-desktop.... that worked for a while, but now it doesnt
<designbybeck> But Xubuntu does pull up, but we get an OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display when trying to run Steam
<ochosi> depends on what graphics card you have and what driver you use i'd guess
<designbybeck> NVIDIA
<designbybeck> ...doesn't Xubuntu support OpenGL out of the box?
<Aergan> Do you have optimus? e.g. Intel and NVIDIA
<ochosi> this is less about xubuntu, but about nvidia supporting this or that
<ochosi> by default, the open source "nouveau" drivers are installed with nvidia hardware
<ochosi> you can install proprietary nvidia drivers too though
<ochosi> settings manager > additional drivers
<designbybeck> Aergan, this is a Nvidia 750m
<designbybeck> ochosi, we have done that a number of times
<designbybeck> purged a number of times
<Aergan> Google for Lenovo y410p suggests that it does have NVIDA Optiums enabled, meaning it will have an Intel iGPU and a discrete GPU (NVIDA)
<Aergan> If it does, you're in for a potentially rough time getting things to work correctly.
#xubuntu 2015-05-18
<xubuntu82w> Hi all
<xubuntu82w> I just grabbed the x64 torrent. Can anyone tell me how to INSTALL (not live) it on a usb?
<xangua> install it as you would normally on your HD, don't expect the usb stick to have a long life
<xubuntu82w> There doesn't seem to be any documentation on 15.4. The link on this page is broken http://xubuntu.org/help/
<xubuntu82w> How long of a life would a usb have? Could I install the OS on the usb and install programs on my SSD?
<Unit193> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<xubuntu82w> Ok, let me check it out. I've been reading guides for about an hour, nothing really helpful yet. I haven't seen that one though.
<Unit193> knome: ----------------------6?
<Unit193> ---^?
<bynarie> after i add the xorg/edgers ppa, i goto additional drivers, select nvidia 349 driver and im good.. but when the system updates, after reboot it wont load X. it keeps freezing up.. anyone heard of this?
<xangua> that's the thing with daily build packages, one day they work and the next they don't
<bynarie> everything works fine until i get software updates, then i reboot and crash
<bynarie> im just trying to find a way around the cursor disappearing at top of screen with nv346
<bynarie> ive tried using the mamarley ppa, but it doesnt pull in nv349 for some reason
<sim642> I'm running 14.04.2 (upgraded if I remember) and over the past 2 days I've had glslideshow crash causing xscreensaver also to stop running which means my computer isn't locked anymore. This has never happened before so I'm really confused
<rmrfchik> hi. i'm trying xubuntu (15.04), I was in debian and used to middlemouse paste to firefox to open url
<rmrfchik> it doesn't in xubuntu's firefox
<jdo_dk> I'm not sure this is the right place to ask, but i try anyways. Is there a tool where i can have a "menu" like: server1, server2 etc. And just click the server, will ssh connect a terminal to the server?
<koegs> jdo_dk: i like PAC a lot
<koegs> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pacmanager/
<jdo_dk> koegs: Will try. Thanks
<koegs> jdo_dk: it also supports RDP, VNC, etc. :)
<jdo_dk> I only need ssh "GUI"
<jdo_dk> Cant remember all those 20-30 servers in my head. :p
<koegs> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/sshmenu-gnome-panel-applet-for-managing.html
<jdo_dk> koegs: Maybe a stupid question, but will it work i xubuntu ?
<koegs> hm, just checking, i dont think it can be installed on 14.04
<jdo_dk> im on: 15.04
<koegs> same
<jdo_dk> How about a tool like "shortcuts" in windows: ssh server1 'ssh server2' Would to it.
<koegs> you can do so
<ponzellus> you can just make a new menu entry with command 'ssh server1', check the 'execute in terminal' and click on it ;)
<ponzellus> or use the command 'xfce4-terminal -x ssh server1'
<knob> Good morning all!
<javier_> Hello, i have problems with a webcam in xubuntu 12.04 , de cam is recognized by the system (lsusb : Bus 003 Device 010: ID 0ac8:3450 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.) but no /dev/video0 is created when i plugged, then cheese show "no device found" anyone can guide me what to do?
<knome> javier_, xubuntu 12.04 is end of life
<javier_> i know, but i hace everything configured to work for this version and can't upgrade but the problem is the same with 14.04 in another laptop :(
<javier_> the webcam problem
<javier_> some things about my sound config don't works with 14.04 in this machine :(
<xubuntu18w> Somone know why is the Lubuntu.net down ?
<elfy> why not try a lubuntu channel ... #lubuntu for instance
<Pici> (it looks like the server hosted by the osuosl is down)
<xubuntu18w> elfy: hello the lubuntu sites is down.
<elfy> xubuntu18w: the lubuntu irc channel is on freenode just do /join #lubuntu
<xubuntu18w> I am interested in xubuntu and lubuntu. Is it something i can do with xubuntu i can not with lubuntu ? And xubuntu still have a old bug.
<xangua> they are both *Ubuntu, so there is nothing you can do with Ubuntu you can't do with Ubuntu
<baizon> xubuntu18w: test both out and pick the one you like more. I did try most of the DE, and im using xfce for my laptops, and KDE for my desktop
<baizon> xubuntu18w: so there is no right answer, because you will always get a subjective one.
<lopes> bom dia
<xangua> good morning lopes, can you speak english?
<lopes> No, xangua
<drc> !br | lopes
<ubottu> lopes: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<lopes> Ok, ubottu
<lopes> thanks
<lopes> bye
<xubuntu548> sweet
<xubuntu548> I love xubuntu so much more than ubuntu
<xubuntu548> I hate the unity version
<xubuntu548> guess no one is listening
<xubuntu548> goodbye
<holstein> well, no one will make you use it.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu, though.. and there may be many community member/volunteers who use/support both.. cheers for your support of the community in general
<xubuntu548> I know it's a version of ubuntu that was my favorite
<M4ca> Hello. My friend has Xubuntu LTS, and he installed the Terminator terminal, and he wants uninstall the xfce4-terminal installed by default. How he can do uninstall it safety?
<baizon> M4ca: why not have both and use terminator by default
<baizon> M4ca: you can set it here: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/exo/preferred-applications
<M4ca> but why it can't be uninstalled?
<baizon> M4ca: it can be
<M4ca> so, my friend want uninstall it, and he broke his System due dependencies
<xangua> that happens when you use a distro with metapackages
<holstein> M4ca: theres really nothing to gain, but *very* minimal hard drive space by removing it
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> one can always install minimal ubuntu ^ and only add what one wants.. xfce, and custom applications.. etc
<M4ca> ah
<M4ca> ok
<krytarik> M4ca: "he broke his System due dependencies" - what exactly do you mean by that though?
<holstein> i would expect that it would remove "xubuntu-desktop" and not specifically break anything
<krytarik> holstein: xfc4-terminal is even just a recommend of that.
<krytarik> * xfce4-terminal
<M4ca> I don't know, my friend was angry for it and he didn't commented what happened
<brainwash> we cannot help you then. please tell your friend to join this channel if wants to resolve this problem
<holstein> invite your friend to the free, volunteer support here.. or, share the facts, while obtaining the facts from the friend..
<rey_> I have a ligitamate question here
<rey_> I am totally new to linux
<rey_> My camera doesn't operate under Skype.
<rey_> I know it works under windows. I have a duel boot computer. 2 hard drives
<rey_> anyone here?
<koegs> is there a way to change "tap to click" (for touchpads) via terminal?
<koegs> got it via xinput and a little script :)
<sergio-br2> hey
<sergio-br2> hey ochosi, what't the size of Alt+Tab icons?
<cue> Hi. I have four machines on my LAN, all linux, two of them are xubuntu, two opensuse. The two xubuntu machines can connect to the two opensuse machines (over browse network) but not to each other - the xubuntu machines are not visible to each other in browse network. Also, the two opensuse machines can't connect to either of the xubuntu machines. Xubuntu machines firewalls are off. How can I connect to the xubuntu machines? Something is 
#xubuntu 2015-05-19
<xubuntu46w> hi. guys how can i edit the whisker menu? i'm on xubuntu 15.04
<xubuntu46w> hello? is anyone here?
<brainwash_> xubuntu46w: use menulibre (menu editor)
<jairus> boa noite
<jairus> instalei o xubuntu em uma maquina e ficou ótima aqui na empresa.
<Unit193> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jairus> ok
<betty4711> hello. I want to edit xubuntu's menu files in a remastering script. please look at my menu: http://snag.gy/8x6q9.jpg     I cannot find where to delete the entries for "File Manager, Mail Reader, Terminal Emulator, Web Browser".. so to say the starter that are directly in the menu. can you help me where to delete them?
<xubuntu12i> having trouble getting screen resolution with a dell studio with an Radeon HD 4350
<xubuntu12i> and advice?
<xubuntu12i> any
<xubuntu816> installing now, woot woot!
<knob> Good morning everyone! =)
<ochosi> sergio-br2: that depends on your gtk theme, that's where the size is set. default should be 48 iirc
<sergio-br2> oh
<sergio-br2> hum, here it seems it's 64
<sergio-br2> programs needs to indicate to the system where it can find the icons, right?
<ochosi> sergio-br2: yeah, it's up to the apps to correctly load the icons
<sergio-br2> some programs hard coded icons in the binary
<sergio-br2> dunno why devs do it
<sergio-br2> and only 1 icon
<ochosi> yup, submit bug reports, that's the best you can do
<ochosi> well, or patches along with the reports
<BigEars431> how do you change I/O scheduler for Ubuntu?
<xubuntu73w> Hi there , i just installed xubuntu on a dell optiplex 320 , and the network is working now , but it takes around 10 min withs xubuntu says not internet connection and then it finaly works ..any idea?
<cntr> for some reason, my system has become really laggy -- like, when i type or move the mouse, i can see the stuttering. where should i start with fixing this?
<xangua> start with telling what have you done recently¿
<cntr> actually, i think i know why
<cntr> something to do with swappiness
<cntr> i'll try that out and come back if it doesn't chaneg anything
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> does anyone know how to tweak those ugly icons shown when browsing home network?
<amundsen> i'm obviously talking about icons shown in thunar
<knome> how ugly? clearly not matching the other icons or just not to your taste?
<amundsen> knome, network sites in thunar appear as blank icons
<xubuntu95w> I don't suppose once a [Vido driver]-updates that it leaves remains or documents anywhere of the previous version information?
<knome> amundsen, which xubuntu version?
<amundsen> 14.04 14.10 15.04
<knome> amundsen, and can you confirm which icon set you are using?
<amundsen> adwaita, but it happens with all of them
<knome> ok, then can you please file a bug
<amundsen> network places in thunar appear as blank icons
<amundsen> that doesn't mean that network browsing doesn't work
<knome> i understand
<amundsen> it works correctly
<amundsen> it's just it look horrible to me
<knome> if some icons are clearly missing, that's a bug
<xubuntu95w> Is there a way to revert a graphix driver update?
#xubuntu 2015-05-20
<BigEars431> Follow me on Twitter @BigEars431
<Unit193> No.
<BigEars431> Unit193: Okay i was just joking
<junknstuff> hi all. wondering if anyone is virtualizing xubuntu 15.04 using parallels desktop? i'm running into an issue while installing parallels tools but google hasn't been much help.
<junknstuff> this is a fresh install of xubuntu 15.04 64bit, so i'm going to run sudo apt-get update and upgrade first to see if it resolves my issues
<junknstuff> also found this KB from parallels that i may try afterwards
<junknstuff> http://kb.parallels.com/en/113394
<junknstuff> updates and the parallels kb not successful. would be nice to have the tools installed for seamless integration
<m14ed> good day all, i am running xbuntu on a desktop, w/live disc ...release 13.x ,  how do  i enable sound for listening to internet radio thru adobe flash ?
<Unit193> !eolupgrades | m14ed
<ubottu> m14ed: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<m14ed> crap  , a bot that spews and a crowd of lurkers for a help channel
<m14ed> wtf
<m14ed> no one here can answer a simple question,,
<Unit193> For an unsupported version, at 4am.
<m14ed> yah , it's always 4am somewhere charlie
<m14ed> may your children be blessedwith
<m14ed> the curse of the fleas of a thousand camels
<DoomBoom> >sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev:i386
<DoomBoom> "libsdl1.2-dev:i386 : Depends: libpulse-dev:i386 but it is not going to be installed"
<DoomBoom> what does that even mean? why is it refusing to install it?
<brainwash> DoomBoom: install the required package manually
<DoomBoom> with apt?
<brainwash> and see what error message it returns
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> sudo apt-get install libpulse-dev:i386
<DoomBoom> because I tried sudo apt-get install libpulse-dev:i386 and it gave me the same error for libglib2.0-dev:i386
<DoomBoom> and when I tried to install that all hell broke loose
<DoomBoom> well not really because I aborted it
<DoomBoom> but what it wanted to do
<brainwash> well, share the output
<brainwash> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DoomBoom> yeah I'll do that
<DoomBoom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11242014/
<DoomBoom> that's what I did just now, with -f which didn't change anything
<cousteau> Hi, I have a problem.  When I connect a certain USB device (FTDI) it auto-disconnects.  "[  545.993177] ftdi_sio ttyUSB0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0"  (0.007 seconds after detecting it)
<cousteau> Happens only after I log in; if I reboot and login on a TTY but not graphically, it remains connected (and `ls /dev/ttyUSB*` does list the 2 ports it creates)
<gruntz> Hi. I have deleted messages indicator from my panel. I already have installed indicator-messages. How again can I add it to indicator panel in xfce?
<gruntz> ...(thunderbird exactly)
<DoomBoom> grunts: Settings Manager -> Panel -> Panel 0(probably) -> Items -> Green plus on the right -> Indicator plugin ?
<brainwash> DoomBoom: run "sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true libglib2.0-dev:i386" and pastebin the output
<DoomBoom> cousteau, no clue sorry
<brainwash> cousteau: that's a very specific issue. only Google and maybe #ubuntu can help in this case
<cousteau> brainwash, I see; I thought XFCE would have something to do with it because it only happens after logging in graphically
<cousteau> ...maybe I should ask in #xfce
<DoomBoom> brainwash, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11242084/
<DoomBoom> thanks, I didn't know of that command before
<brainwash> cousteau: maybe. well, check the session log file
<DoomBoom> not sure what it's saying, though
<cousteau> brainwash, which is?
<brainwash> cousteau: ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log
<cousteau> I do have the dmesg available, but it's not too verbose.  Just "A wild USB device appears! [...] The USB device disconnected"
<cousteau> uh, I don't have that
<brainwash> right. I assume searching the internet did not help, or?
<cousteau> should've mentioned this is an old Xubuntu version, 12.04
<brainwash> oh
<brainwash> then it's ~/.xsession-errors
<cousteau> I've googled the problem and I didn't quite find much info
<brainwash> can you upgrade to 14.04?
<brainwash> xubuntu 12.04 is not supported anymore
<cousteau> it'd be complicated, honestly; otherwise I'd have already upgraded
<cousteau> xsession-errors:  "thunar-volman: Unsupported USB device"
<cousteau> damn, I *really* hate Thunar; I'd uninstall it if XFCE didn't depend on it...
<brainwash> thunar-volman may indeed be responsible for this
<cousteau> can it be killed?
<brainwash> you should be able to remove -volman
<brainwash> thunar does not depend on it
<cousteau> oic
<brainwash> this will remove automounting of removable devices ofc
<cousteau> ouch, that might be undesirable
<cousteau> although it would probably fix another issue I have with thunar messing up ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<brainwash> give it a try, see if removing it actually solves your problem
<cousteau> (can't remember which issue was it, but I had to chattr +i ~/.gtk-bookmarks because Thunar messed with it every time I mounted a volume)
<cousteau> remove as in uninstall?
<brainwash> yes
<cousteau> or disable the service somehow?
<cousteau> ok...
<cousteau> can't I just kill it?
<brainwash> you can reinstall it easily
<brainwash> try it
<cousteau> oh, it's not a process, it's a package/feature...  ok, uninstalling
<cousteau> it also uninstalls xubuntu-desktop but I guess that's not important (what consequences are there for uninstalling xubuntu-desktop, btw?  Will some things fail to upgrade or something like that?)
<cousteau> uninstalling it didn't fix the problem.  Do I have to reboot?
<cousteau> brb, rebooting
 * cousteau doesn't trust a simple log out + log in
<cousteau> brainwash, nothing.  First time I connect the device it works, but whenever I power it off and on again it does the auto-disconnect thing.  .xsession-errors now shows 3 messages like this each time I connect the device:  «(Thunar:1911): Thunar-WARNING **: Failed to launch the volume manager, make sure you have the "thunar-volman" package installed.»
<cousteau> because "No such file or directory" when trying to run thunar-volman
<cousteau> tried disabling auto-mounting on thunar-settings, that only removed the warning messages but didn't solve the problem
<brainwash> cousteau: no clue then. you will have to test it with xubuntu 14.04
<cousteau> nevertheless, this may indicate that XFCE has nothing to do with it
<cousteau> since it just seems to "only work the first time"
<cousteau> damn, what a mess of cables...  who decided it was a good idea to make all cables black?
<cousteau> rebooting
<xubuntu48w> hi
<xubuntu48w> i have installed cae linux (xubuntu 14) and i can't open the terminal
<knome> cae linux? a derivative of xubuntu?
<xubuntu48w> it would lunch code aster directly (without a command) but it can't find files or directory
<knome> i'm sorry, but we do not support derivatives on this channel
<xubuntu48w> thanks
<knome> ask the cae linux support channels for support; good luck
<HackphiL> salut tlmde
<ARM9> for some reason when I start vim it's in replace mode
<ARM9> doesn't happen in gvim, nor vim under tmux
<ARM9> using xfce4-terminal 0.6.3
<parsnip> hi, my tty7 has black screen, on xubuntu 15.04.
<parsnip> can i get it back on
<brainwash> parsnip: black screen after booting the system?
<parsnip> brainwash: no, after lifting lid
<parsnip> i'll try closing lid again.
<parsnip> or bad idea?
<brainwash> worth a try
<parsnip> okay, i might get kicked off tty1, but i'm IRC through a remote
<brainwash> the black screen triggered by closing the lid (-> suspend) should be fixed in 15.04.. so, mmh...
<pi-alpha> hi, so tty1 is blank now, and i can't ssh on tty2 for some reason.
<pi-alpha> running out of ttys
<pi-alpha> any ideas on getting the screen back?
<parsnip> hmm, when i close lid with xubuntu, it does not go to sleep, despite that being selected in power manager
<bet0x> Hello all
<bet0x> i have the latest version of XUbuntu
<bet0x> and on appareance i can't change the wallpaper
<bet0x> why?
#xubuntu 2015-05-21
<bynarie> why does "free", the command, and task manager report different ram usage
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have a problem to set proxy settings in Synaptic. after a new start of this program, proxy is disabled again. (direct internet)
<horpah> Hello everyone
<horpah> Can anyone help with one annoying glitch on screen xubuntu?
<horpah> It happened after I've installed Docky or Cairo-dock
<horpah> Is anybody here? :)
<horpah> Everyone AFK?
<elfy> just ask the real question - then if people can answer they will
<horpah> ok. After I've installed docky gray line appeared 3 cm above.
<horpah> This Line disapear when I turn off docky
<horpah> the same line but in different place when Cairo-dock is working
<horpah> It seems like boundary of whole dock
<horpah> but I have no idea how to remove it
<knome> try turning the compositor off
<horpah> yuppi - you gave me hint :)
<horpah> I didn't catch it before
<horpah> it was dock shadow
<horpah> :)))
 * horpah thanks knome 
<knome> np
<spicypixel> is xubuntu meant to auto scale resolution in vmware if the guest tools are installed?
<spicypixel> nevermind it worked after a reboot
<xubuntu93w> I like XU'b However does anyone know a program that works in place of upsiln2000....?   nothimg else has worked ?
<xubuntu93w> sad to say MS-W7 got in first time......
<koegs> xubuntu93w: what is upsiln2000?
<xubuntu93w> The software (mostly for MS-Win) that the UPS came with.
<koegs> what UPS do you have?
<xubuntu93w> new,  'branded' - Digitus'..
<koegs> a product id or name would be more helpful
<xubuntu93w> looked on their web... nothing...
<xubuntu93w> Sub-brand - 2nd tair- brandless...
<koegs> does it have usb?
<xubuntu93w> yes..
<xubuntu93w> Win7 , .... got it......
<xubuntu93w> And serial 232.. which X/B did not see either...
<koegs> you can try your luck with apcupsd
<koegs> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.digitus.de%2Fde%2FDN-170020&edit-text=&act=url
<xubuntu93w> sorry, please do not worry... cheap kack USP..... shame W7 saw it, and there in nothing working in xubuntu ?
<koegs> as i said, maybe apcupsd
<xubuntu93w> acutually I only went back to shite MS, is I had no control of my |USP.......
<xubuntu93w> If there was anything that worked for UPS in X/U then .... sweet...
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/apcupsd
<xubuntu93w> I'm sure I have tried that, but maybe....?
<xubuntu93w> Oh and thanks...
<xubuntu93w> Cheers
<xubuntu93w> Actually.... Why bother.... MS Wndows works.. It is Kack.. but that we have to deal with at work.... Sad !!  shite..... but nice try.... Apple MAC ?
<xubuntu93w> bye ??   no one answers ??
<xubuntu93w> Am I still at work ?
<xubuntu93w> bye
<xubuntu467> tengo un problema con xubuntu
<xubuntu467> hey que tal soy nuevo aqui
<drc> !es | xubuntu467
<ubottu> xubuntu467: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<knob> Morning!
<knob> Err... afternoon I mean! =)
<csed> Hello hello. So I'm trying to bind xfce4-notes to say, S-n. But this actually pops open the applet rather than opening up a notes window on the desktop.
<csed> xfce4-notes doesn't have a manpage, so here I am.
<csed> Any ideas?
<knob> Hey guys... I just scratched a laptop I have.  Then installed Xubuntu from the download DVD.  It installed 14.04... so I upgraded to 14.10.   Everything went fine, and it asked for the restart.  I restarted, and when the system came back up, the screen is blank.
<knob> She starts up, does her checks, asks me for the encryption password (pre-OS load)..
<knob> Yet nothing shows on-screen.    It doesn't rush me, because this is a scratched laptop. No data inside.
<knob> Just find it odd.   Any ideas what to do in order to troubleshoot?  Or should I just re-install?
<knob> Yet on the blank screen, if I hit ctrl + alt + delete... she reboots instantly
<baizon> knob: try clearing /home/<username>/.cache
<knob> baizon, ok...
<knob> I just got into the cl via ctrl alt f2
<knob> going to try that
<knob> baizon, still a n00b at linux... when you say "clear"... delete the file?   Or echo "nothing" into hit
<knob> *into it ?
<baizon> knob: its a folder
<knob> ohh... .cache
<knob> delete everything inside it?
<baizon> knob: yes
<knob> 10-4.... trying that now.
<knob> Odd... just deleted everything inside /home/knob/.cache/*         and still same
<knob> I can re-install from DVD... just wondering that if it works then,  I will not have gone through the process of fixing it
<baizon> knob: well a reinstall should fix it
<knob> Going to go that route then.
<knob> Forward!
<knob> =)
<baizon> :)
<knob> baizon, just re-installed 14.04... upgrading to 14.10.   Lets see how it goes!
<baizon> knob: why havent you made a clean 14.10 install?
<knob> baizon, I ... not sure.    I downloaded the latest Xubuntu from this link...
<Unit193> !magnets
<ubottu> Magnets for Xubuntu 15.04 (i386) magnet:?xt=urn:btih:8bc50171645e518b7008248336c2dec18d266490&tr=http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce (amd64) magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1b5fad4d440f07546fdf9e519b1f254352cd4680&tr=http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<knob> baizon, scratch that... I am... crazy
<baizon> knob: the latest xubuntu is 15.04 :)
<knob> oohhh magnet links!
<knob> w00t!
<knob> Yeah, I would go with 15.04 ... ftw!
<knob> ok.. downloading 15.04 directly.   I have no idea why I didn't download that one directly before.
<knob> err... Unit193 thanks!
<Unit193> knob: Sure thing!
<knob> Downloading it now... will burn the dvd... then install.  ftw
<knob> Ubuntu helped me make the jump to linux.   Yet Xubuntu I like a LOT more than Unity
<deltaray> How can I disable global menu (applications) when its showing up in the indicator plugin?
<krytarik> deltaray: Disable it in its settings, or remove "indicator-appmenu".
<deltaray> krytarik: I had tried to remove indicator-appmenu, but that didn't do it. Turns out my package was borked. I need to reinstall because my dpkg database is messed up I think.
<deltaray> thanks for your help
<deltaray> When I removed indicator-appmenu, it didn't remove the file /usr/lib/indicators3/7/libappmenu.so
<deltaray> Once I removed that, it stopped putting the menus in the indicator bar.
#xubuntu 2015-05-22
<xubuntu27d> help with Brother laser printer HL1110. Have insatalled the Brother website drivers via cli bash but now not a peep.
<holstein> xubuntu27d: try removing those drivers, and see if there is anything in the repos that supports the hardware
<holstein> i usually try surrounding types, in the printer GUI, and just see what works.
<xubuntu27w> Hi , can the new Xubuntu Core be used as a live ram disk or is it install to HDD only?
<xubuntu27w> What is a good time to join and ask questions?
<lderan> any time :)
<xubuntu27w> Thanks as i can't seem to get an answer any where about the new Core version. :)
<lderan> what would you like to know?
<xubuntu27w> Can the new Xubuntu Core be used as a live ram disk or is it install to HDD only?
<lderan> i'm not 100% sure but would hedge on it being an hdd install
<xubuntu27w> BAH! :(
<xubuntu27w> Thanks anyhows.
<Unit193> xubuntu27w: It's live ISO and has ubiquity.
<xubuntu27w> Thanks , Does it have a re-master option to keep it as a live ISO only?
<Unit193> A remaster option?  I have no idea what that is so I'm going to say no.
<xubuntu27w> Live ISo linux with a re-master option allows you to alter the orginal ISO image such as adding Firefox and VLC and run the live ISO in ram only with toram , soo you never have to install it to HDD.
<Unit193> No, but there's this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<xubuntu27w> BAH! :(
<xubuntu27w> I'll have to go back to Ram Linux such as Fatdog as they allow remaster without a Persistence file.
<xubuntu27w> I see Ubuntu has LiveCDCustomization ( which is basically the same as remaster ) but it looks complicated rather than just having a remaster option.
<xubuntu27w> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<xubuntu27w> Thanks all for your time. :)
<ady> hello
<ady> i have recently instaled xubuntu
<ady> i'm new to linux
<ady> and i have a question
<lderan> hello ady :)
<cfhowlett> !ask | ady
<ubottu> ady: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ady> i have downloaded a iso file that on windows apears to have 690 mb
<ady> on xubuntu apears to have 724 mb
<ady> why is that?
<ady> why the os reports diferent size for the same file?
<lderan> it could be the different between file size and size on disk depending on the hdd format
<ady> and how to i set thunar to show me the file size not the size on the disk?
<ady> because it annoys me, for example in qbitorent it shows i download a 690 mb iso
<ady> in transmison it shows i download 724 mb
<ady> and it's the same file
<koegs> ady: you need to read: Difference between MB and MiB
<ady> is just a little confunsing
<ady> the same file on xubuntu always apear larger than it apeears on windows os
<knome> does your hardware capacity also appear larger?
<knome> obviously i mean hard drive..
<ady> yes
<knome> ady, there you go.
<ady> but that did not seem strange because i thought is because the diferent way my hard drive is formated ext4 instead of ntfs
<knome> as koegs said, it's all about the difference between MB and MiB (not ext4 and ntfs really, though there might be *small* differences between those)
<koegs> ady: same reason why some hdd manufacturers sell you a 2TB HDD but you end up having 1.7TB :)
<koegs> actually it is 1.81TB
<ady> ok now i got it
<ady> you are right
<ady> in windows it says 690 mb and it put's in ( 724 mib) or something like that
<ady> in xubuntu i always see 724
<ady> thanks
<ady> :)
<eddy129> hi, i have got an issue with the latest release. was working for a week now suddenly wifi has been lost. it connects correctly and optains an ip but no ping to 8.8.8.8 or webaddress, not even local ip like my router. other pcs are ok. now connected by bluetooth.
<xubuntu56d> hi, am i connected?
<rinki> am i connected?
<rinki> hello
<rinki> hi
<rinki> hello
<Pici> hello
<rinki> i am not alone!
<lderan> \o/
<rinki> need some help. installed 15.04 last week. now i lost connectivity to wifi. can connect and get ip but no ping. now connected through bluetooth and phone
<rinki> is this a known issue?
<rinki_>  hi i need some help. installed 15.04 last week. now i lost connectivity to wifi. can connect and get ip but no ping. now connected through bluetooth and phone. s this a known issue?
<bazhang> what does ifconfig show in term rinki_
<bazhang> eth0 lo and wlan0
<irgendwer4711> hi, after upgrading to 15.04. I see only coloured triangels on the screen. I have ATI radeon card.
<irgendwer4711> no ideas?
<z4nD4R> hi all :)
<GridCube> hi
<z4nD4R> how it is going guys? :)
<GridCube> its alright :)
<GridCube> if you wanna offtopic you can join #xubuntu-offtopic z4nD4R
<z4nD4R> GridCube: no I don't want. :) I have just simple question .. maybe to discuss :) .. How do  you think the xfdashboard should be developed.. and if the idea is ok.. or generally how do you like it ;)
<GridCube> i have no idea what that is
<z4nD4R> lucky you :D
<dreamon> having problem with bluetooth headset .. can connect.. but audio output of headset isnt shown.
<GridCube> dreamon: in pavucontrol?
<dreamon> GridCube, yes
<dreamon> bluetooth manager works till i choose device -> stream setup failed
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> sorry
<dreamon> :)
<GridCube> maybe blueman has an option to set that up¿?
<phil_67> bonjour
<phil_67> j'aurais besoin d'un petit coup de main...
<phil_67> je viens d'installer un xubuntu dernière version téléchargeable sur le site d'ubuntu
<phil_67> Je suis en mode live cd pour voir ce que cela donne.
<phil_67> j'ai un mode persistant...
<drc> !fr |  phil_67:
<ubottu> phil_67:: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<phil_67> ok.
<phil_67> merci de l'info.
<phil_67> bonne soirée.
<BadLuckRyan> Got a question
<BadLuckRyan> How come Xubuntu installs on my laptop with the alternate version but not the desktop version?
<BadLuckRyan> How come Xubuntu installs on my laptop with the alternate version but not the desktop version?
<BadLuckRyan> Xubuntu 14.10 installation hangs at the loading screen using liveUSB. Anyone know the issue?
<xangua> I would install either 14.04 or 15.04, 14.10 support ends in just a couple of months.
<BadLuckRyan> Ok im going to try 15.04. Expecting same issue
<BadLuckRyan> 15.04 hangs during installation too
<elfy> BadLuckRyan: what sort of specs/graphics?
<genii> Yes, July is EOL for Utopic
<xubuntu74w> I was wondering how to enable the really nice looking application launcher they show in the xfce tour at http://www.xfce.org/about/tour
<mrkramps> xubuntu74w, app launcher?
<mrkramps> the whisker menu?
<xubuntu74w> mrkramps, they talk about intelligent hiding of the panel, and the picture shows a nice app launcher
<xubuntu74w> is it some sort of custom panel they made specifically for the tour?
<mrkramps> actually it show a panel with some launcher icons
<BadLuckRyan> I need help installing 15.04 Xubuntu Desktop version. It hangs at the loading screen. I tried adding NOMODESET but that didn't help. Any suggestions?
<xubuntu74w> so, i have to create my own custom panel with launcher icons?
<BadLuckRyan> ?
<mrkramps> xubuntu74w, a ssecond panel at the bottom, centered position, variable width and yes, a launcher plugin
<mrkramps> xubuntu74w, this launcher panel plugin can hold multiple applications
<xubuntu74w> mrkramps, is the launcher plugin something i have to download, or is it already on xubuntu by default
<mrkramps> xubuntu74w, but do not expect it to work like in ubuntu unity's panel or macos or win7
<mrkramps> xubuntu74w, launcher plugin is one of the default plugins
<mrkramps> just right click the panel → Panel → Add New Items … → Launcher
<mrkramps> right click the new lauchner icon → Properties
<BadLuckRyan> Anyone?
<BadLuckRyan>  I need help installing 15.04 Xubuntu Desktop version. It hangs at the loading screen. I tried adding NOMODESET but that didn't help. Any suggestions?
<mrkramps> BadLuckRyan, seems like 15.04 does not like your hardware then
<mrkramps> BadLuckRyan, maybe you want to provide some information about the affected hardware?
<BadLuckRyan> mrkramps: Well i removed "quiet splash" from the command line and the error i see is SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment
<mrkramps> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors
<mrkramps> BadLuckRyan, you checked the downloaded/burned image for errors?
<BadLuckRyan> mrkramps: no but i downloaded the iso directly from the xubuntu site
<mrkramps> BadLuckRyan, you should check them anyway … even downloads from official sources may get corrupted
<mrkramps> and as you yet have not told us if you are using usb or dvd live media something might have gone wrong when burning the image or dumping it to the stick
<BadLuckRyan> mrkramps: ok so ive tried the Alternate Xubuntu iso and it boots and install jusy fine. (using USB)
<BadLuckRyan> mrkramps: do you have a clue as to why desktop version doesnt work but alternate does
<mrkramps> actually afaik there's no xubuntu alternate since 12.10
<mrkramps> or are you talking about the minimal cd?
<mrkramps> or minimal image
<BadLuckRyan> Mrkramps: it was 12.04 alternate that i downloaded and installed
<mrkramps> BadLuckRyan, xubuntu 12.04 ran out of suppurt end of april this year
<BadLuckRyan> Mrkramps: what does that mean?
<mrkramps> there won't be any more security fixes for the Xfce desktop environment
<BadLuckRyan> Oh ok
#xubuntu 2015-05-23
<SpeendaSh> Hello everyone ! i've messed up my Xubuntu installation and i'm totlallt lost lol
<SpeendaSh> totally*
<SpeendaSh> therefore... i'm looking for help x:
<SpeendaSh> nobody arround huh ? x:
<mrkramps> SpeendaSh, what exactly did you mess up?
<v1adimir> .. hear.
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: oh thanks ! an answer ! i tried to reinstall Xubuntu on a new inetrnal hard drive that i've add on my computer and transfer my data of the old one on to the new one... and  then i tried to remove the old one from the motherboard and boot only on the new one, but it won't boot anymore o:
<SpeendaSh> and even live CD have problems ! when i use it it freeze at the loading screen...
<mrkramps> you've installed the bootloader on the new harddrive?
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: when you disconnect the old drive and boot from the new one - what's the message, is GRUB starting?
<v1adimir> right, bootloader =)
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  a bootload ? you eman grub stuff ? o:
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  let me try right now and see !
<v1adimir> yes, grub = bootloader
<mrkramps> yes
<SpeendaSh> ok got it
<SpeendaSh> i'll try right now
<SpeendaSh> i do have grub that launch at every stars up
<mrkramps> ok, if grub shows up the pc boots from this hdd
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: MAYBE the 'quickest' way would be (with the old drive disconnected, let's say), just use this on the new drive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<v1adimir> *maybe :)
<mrkramps> but where exactly is the operating system stuck at start up?
<v1adimir> ^^ disconnected, so you don't have to chase anything - it'll do it "auto"
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  v1adimir (with only the new Hrd drvie connected to the mothertboard)  i have grub that is showing the following right now : ubuntu, advanced option, memory test twice and ubuntu 14.04 (on /dev/sdb1)
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  well if i launch "ubuntu" it won't load actually, i'll just end up having a black screen...
<v1adimir> um 15.04 is out, btw.
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  maybe i should give this a try...
<mrkramps> sounds good to me … the os and memory test appears twice because grub searches on all drives for entries
<v1adimir> oic 14.04 is LTS
<mrkramps> but probably you new drive is now recognized as sda after removing the old one … did you try the second ubuntu entry?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: yes... and both of them doesn't boot ...unfortunatly...
<SpeendaSh> (it's the frist time in my life that i try to unplug a internal hard drive and remove it lol...  maybe my computer didn't like that >.>)
<mrkramps> ok, v1adimir already suggested to start a live system to run grub repair
<SpeendaSh> what about that boot repair soft that v1adimir  talked about ? could it solve my problem you think ?
<mrkramps> might be enough to just run a grub-update on the proper drive
<v1adimir> ^ oh, yea
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  Oh this i think i know what you mean ! igoing in recovery mode and do a grub update ?
<SpeendaSh> (it's in french for me so i'm just guessing that's how it's called in english lol)
<SpeendaSh> i did tried it earlier but it didn't change much... i'll try again !
<mrkramps> recovery mode may work but it is easier to boot a live system
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: yes, that's what i was trying to do but oddly all my live cd would freeze i tried Xubuntu 13 xubuntu 14.04 and even Lubuntu (don't know the version of that one though...)
<v1adimir> why not 15.04 ..
<mrkramps> SpeendaSh, edit boot options for the live system, remove the "quiet splash" entry and check why they freeze
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir: i would but first i want to make sure i'm able to load at least my current system with all my data in it x:
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: eum excuse me just to make sure i've understand well, you mean i set the dvd drive to boot first, with a live cd in it and then what to do exactly ?
<mrkramps> SpeendaSh, reinstall grub
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: well, on the new HD I mean..:) data will be fine, it's just the software - whether the programs have (already) been updated
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  eum... but how ?
<mrkramps> SpeendaSh, by running a command from the terminal?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  so i type "c" to have the terminal in grub right ?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  (i'm sorry i'm really really...  a noob lol )
<mrkramps> SpeendaSh, the recovery console won't help much here
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: i see.. so where can i find a terminal you're tlaking about ?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: since i can"'t boot anywhere...
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  i don't mind but... i have also important data in the new drive already... that's why i need to keep it.. but i guess i could make a new install but all the live CD fails me so far X.X
<v1adimir> ohh, data on the new drive as well xD
<v1adimir> sheesh :-$
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  yes lol
<SpeendaSh> flop it... i should have asked for help from the start... before even thinking of changing the hard drive alone -.-
<mrkramps> well, if you like you may first try check why exactly you cannot start the system from grub
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: sure, how could i do that please ? (:
<v1adimir> so, mrkramps -- it's not cool if he would run for EXAMPLE Boot-Repair from LiveUSB? :-0
<v1adimir> i mean, as a quick try 4 an auto-solution, right?
<mrkramps> select the "ubuntu" entry, type "e", use cursor keys to navigate and remove the "quiet splash" from the text
<mrkramps> v1adimir, actually we still do not know what exactly is wrong
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: Ok i'm looking for that line right now
<SpeendaSh> ah got it !
<SpeendaSh> so i only erase "quiet splash
<SpeendaSh> "
<mrkramps> yes
<SpeendaSh> ok done ! (:
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: what should i do now ? (:
<mrkramps> which key(s) to press to finally start with this setting should be mentioned below this window
<mrkramps> or text entry field or whatever you would like to call it
<SpeendaSh> yes i'm trying now (:
<mrkramps> most prolly ctrl+x to boot
<SpeendaSh> some comand line are scrolling down now...
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: yes it was ctrl x or F10 for me i choosed f10 lol
<SpeendaSh> hmm... it has stopped scrolling down and still waiting...
<SpeendaSh> well nothing is happening anymore...
<mrkramps> but you got quite some messages
<SpeendaSh> yes indeed
<mrkramps> something looking like an error?
<SpeendaSh> hmm... not really
<SpeendaSh> i have many "done" at the end of the lines
<mrkramps> what's the last message?
<SpeendaSh> begin: mounting root files system... begin : runnig: /scripts/local-top... done
<SpeendaSh> that one
<SpeendaSh> maybe i should give that "boot repair" stuff a try ? x:
<mrkramps> SpeendaSh, won't hurt
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: is there no problem if i burn the content of the folder of the boot repai thing with windows 7 ?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  cause they were saying not to do it with win8
<SpeendaSh> eum i mean burn the iso*
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir: mrkramps:  i'm going to give it a try, thanks a lot both of you for your help ! (: i'll probably be back though (:
<mrkramps> should be no issue
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  great !
<mrkramps> if the windows burn tool does not work try something like infrarecorder
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: np, hear all nite
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir: good to know lol i feel les alone x:
<SpeendaSh> less*
<v1adimir> :)
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: got it
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: um
<v1adimir> what's with the burning, no USB drive? o.0
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir: oooooh !!! right my mom's usb Key !... ah to late i just launched the bunring -.-
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  oh well... it'll probably be an useful tool to have in handy anyway (:
<v1adimir> it would be (a lot) quicker..:)
<mrkramps> boot repair disk is small an fast and should run just fine from a cd
<v1adimir> oic, duh (sorz :))
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: ... now i feel even more dumb... i just burned it on a DVD X.X !!!
<SpeendaSh> well i don't have CD though >.>
<v1adimir> hehe
<mrkramps> ok, it would have fit on a CD, but dvd is fine as well
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  while it's burning a little question about booting through USB drive
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  when using usb drive what system should the usb drive be formated in to  ? and also  do i need to put only the iso file at the root of the usb drive or like... extract all the content of it at the root ?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  yeah.. it's just a loss of meomory is all lol
<mrkramps> you will need to "burn" the iso to the usb drive and file system does not matter
<mrkramps> the iso image contains a whole file system including parition table and stuff
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: ooh i see... and it need a specil soft for that i guess ?
<mrkramps> exactly
<mrkramps> and this is not universial for all iso images.
<mrkramps> only works with so called hybrid images which can be used for optical media as well as usb drives
<mrkramps> or rather drives, because it is not exclusively working on usb ones
<SpeendaSh> hmm... sounds a little complicated lol, but anyway ! the burning is done ! now try to boot on the fresh made DVD ! (:
<SpeendaSh> i hope it'll work >.<
<v1adimir> gl!..:)
<v1adimir> *fingers crossed*
<mrkramps> in technical terms it is, but you may just use a tool like rufus or win32 disk imager
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  thanks ! lol  - mrkramps  Are they free soft ? x:
<mrkramps> those tools are as easy to use as burning software and yes, they are free
<mrkramps> http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  great ! (: that makes me lucky lol
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  thanks ! (:
<mrkramps> http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<v1adimir> unetbootin on windows isn't bad, btw.
<SpeendaSh> ahh boot repair as booted ! o:
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: oh, you're using 2 computers? o.0
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  yes, right now i'm talking to you guys with my win 7 laptop
<v1adimir> cool, cool..
<SpeendaSh> oh oh...
<SpeendaSh> what is it doing now...
<mrkramps> one i forgot: http://www.linuxliveusb.com
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  ah that last one remind me something... lmaybe i tried it once... not sure
<SpeendaSh> it's weird the menu of boot repair doesn't look like the one from the pics ...
<v1adimir> different ver.
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  oh ok...
<v1adimir> just... be careful :-D
<v1adimir> don't go into any partition data, or whatever xD
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  brrr... some lines are scrolling down like crazy right now lol
<v1adimir> hm
<SpeendaSh> ah it has stopped...
<SpeendaSh> i don't understand anything of what is happening flop iiit X.X
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: what did it look like, button with "Recommended repair"?
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  nope there was only eum... oh flop i don't remeber the two options again...
<v1adimir> or did you make it so it just runs
<SpeendaSh> let me rebot since it didn't do anything anyway...
<v1adimir> okie
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir: I've set my dvd drive to 1st boot so that it boot on the boot repair disk
<SpeendaSh> then it ask me the language
<SpeendaSh> then i have two choices : 32 bit session or 32 bit session (failsafe)
<mrkramps> is there a reason why you picked the 32bit version?
<v1adimir> um yea, havent u got a 64-bit system...
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: eum well i thought my syster was a 32bit system since it has like 512mo ram i think
<SpeendaSh> system*
<SpeendaSh> it's an old computer really...
<SpeendaSh> i just use it as a backup for data x:
<SpeendaSh> and a SAMBA share too !
<mrkramps> you should know which version of ubuntu you installed
<SpeendaSh> yes it's the 32bit version definetly that i've installed (:
<SpeendaSh> i'm sure of it
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: what URL did you download the boot-repair from... i want to try and run it here.
<mrkramps> ok, then your right with 32bit boot repair disk :)
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  from here : http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/fr/
<v1adimir> kk
<SpeendaSh> i'm going to try to reboot on ubuntu maybe all that comand lines did something... lol
<mrkramps> SpeendaSh, you will have to wait until the boot repair disk is booted
<mrkramps> the messages are just belonging to the boot process
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: it hasn't earlier ? o: since i was in the menu ?
<v1adimir> ^ right and then after run the program
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  ooooh seruiously ??
<v1adimir> (i think!..:))
<mrkramps> that's what linux boot looks like if you do not use splash or quiet
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  i see...
 * v1adimir downloads it 2 run the new version & see
<mrkramps> actually this live system should boot into a lxde desktop like lubuntu does
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  thanks man hehe
<v1adimir> just to know, exactly, WTH is going on :-$
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: hm...that's weird... maybe i burn it wrongly ? or maybe i really did messed up something with my computer that prevent any lice cd to boot...
<v1adimir> *bt sourceforge.net/ is capped at 1MB/Sec, so it's kinda slow :f
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  really ? it was pretty fast to me
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: whatever it is, we'll fix it; np.
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  lol you're confident about it... more than me that's for sure lol (X i hope you're right though !
<v1adimir> yea, yea, if you got the time - it's no problem
 * SpeendaSh needs some major Linus lessons -.- 
<mrkramps> SpeendaSh, is this old machine a normal desktop pc?
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  oh i do have it indeed lol it really frustrate me to see my dear Old buddy like that x:
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  yes
<mrkramps> in terms of common hardware?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  back in the old days it used to have win XP but that's from a long time ago now (:
<v1adimir> right, what computer is it? o.0 like, is the CPU 32-bit native, or 64-bit
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  i've replace it by xubuntu the moment i heard that windows won't support it anymore
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  th-taht is a good question... i really don't know x:
<v1adimir> ^^ bc, if your CPU is 64-bit and you're running 32-bit OS - it means that it's "translating" everything (slowing it down)
<mrkramps> just a guess, but i would bet on a pentium 4
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  ah right the computer has a "pnetium 4" symbol on it (:
<v1adimir> mrkramps: other than running something like sysinfo, is there a CMD to get CPU info? o.0
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  how can i be sure if i have a 64 bit cpu or not ? o:
<mrkramps> iirc from 3rd generation p4 they should be capable of 64bit
<v1adimir> oh, 'less /proc/cpuinfo'
<v1adimir> ^^ that CMD will tell us what it is
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  ah o: can i use it on the grub console stuff ?
<mrkramps> boot repair disk still not booted?!
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  ah sorry i stopped it since the command lines stopped and nothing was happeneing x:
<v1adimir> or http://www.binarytides.com/linux-check-processor/
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: let me try again ! (:
<mrkramps> how long you've been waiting for something to happen?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: about...5 or 7 minutes ? x:
<mrkramps> hmpf
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: not enough ?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  x:
<SpeendaSh> i(m lauching it again right now
<SpeendaSh> asking me the language... ok
<mrkramps> that's absolutely enough … even for a 12 years old machine
<SpeendaSh> now what to choose...
<mrkramps> you may try failsafe
<SpeendaSh> 32 bit session ? or 32 bit session (failsafe) ?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  ok (:
<v1adimir> brb, gonna boot the USB (not on the virtual)
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  ok !
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: comand lines scrolling...
<SpeendaSh> oh oh...
<SpeendaSh> i think there is a bug !
<SpeendaSh> the last line says : "BUG : unable to handle kernel NULL pointer Dereference
<SpeendaSh> (and the DVD stopped spining ...)
<SpeendaSh> and nothing is happening anymore...
<mrkramps> *sigh*
<SpeendaSh> ok i'll just reboot it now ):
<SpeendaSh> no matter what dvd i use ... none is booting up correctly o:
 * SpeendaSh is trying to boot again in the xubuntu live cd
<mrkramps> SpeendaSh, when using the xubuntu live you may press any key before entering the screen with the language selector
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  ok i'll try
<SpeendaSh> ok i'm in the langauge selector screen
<mrkramps> this should bring up another menu, press "F6" and "ESC", then again remove the quiet splash
<mrkramps> press "Enter" to boot, and you may see what is going wrong when booting this live system
<mrkramps> argh, my fault … no "F6" or "ESC"! just "F7"
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: oh ok because f6 was showing a little menu
<SpeendaSh> so f7
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: hmm... nothing seem to happen when i presse F7..
<mrkramps> damn this howto!!!
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  x:
<mrkramps> F6 then ESC and edit the text line
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  ah right got it ! (:
<SpeendaSh> ok i've earased  splash quiet
<SpeendaSh> or quiet ssplash
<SpeendaSh> should i just press enter now ? mrkramps
<mrkramps> yes
<SpeendaSh> comand lines scrolling... mrkramps
<mrkramps> i hope so =)
<SpeendaSh> right now it has stopped... and the last line says "Code :_"
<SpeendaSh> the disc seems to have stopped spining too...
<SpeendaSh> i wish i could just show you the screen instead lol
<SpeendaSh> i could though ! using my smartphone skype
<mrkramps> you may still try different bootoptions at startup … e.g. replace "quiet splash" with "nomodeset"
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: ooh ! when i press that F6 byutton on the little menu that show up i have that option !
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  shouldn't i just select it ?
<mrkramps> you may of course just select it from the menu
<SpeendaSh> got it i'll try
<mrkramps> "noacpi" maybe another candidate for testing
<SpeendaSh> "noapic" you mean ?
<mrkramps> nope, "noacpi"
<SpeendaSh> (trying nomodeset right now)
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: weird.. i didn't had that one in the list though..
<mrkramps> if it's not in the menu you may add it manually just like you removed the quiet splash before
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  ah ! Xubuntu seems to be loading... but it's an old fahioned screen right now...
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  ok, right now i'm waitinf for that one result... it seems to load...
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  flop it... it has seems to freeze too...
<mrkramps> give it a moment
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  hm ok...
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  but since i don't hear the dvd spinning anymore... i doubt it'll go any further...
<mrkramps> next try … noacpi
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  got it lol
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: rebooting...
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  ok so since it's not in the menu, i erase "quiet splash --" and replace it by" noacpi" am i correct ?
<mrkramps> the two dashes have to remain
<mrkramps> should be "noacpi --"
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: ok... eum now i've realised something... in taht menue the thing is called "acpi=off" is it not the same as "noacpi" ? x:
<mrkramps> it not the same
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: ok
<SpeendaSh> ok trying now !
<SpeendaSh> comand lines....
<mrkramps> acpi=off is critical because it will disbale all acpi controls even for the fan
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  sounds dangerous !! X.X
<mrkramps> noacpi will just disable irq-routing
<mrkramps> it is dangerous … or at leat you'll have to expect kernel panics or hart shutdown by bios due to overheating
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  im i see...
<SpeendaSh> well the comand lines as stopped scrolling now
<SpeendaSh> and the dvd has stopped spinning too
<SpeendaSh> the last line says : Write protecting the kernel read-only data : 2900k
<v1adimir> omg, like, 50-failed-attempts-to-boot-from-usb-on-oracle-virtualbox-later ..back.
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir: Welcome back Buddy !
<v1adimir> hi, sorz it took so long.. i'm scrolling through the # bt have you managed anything?
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir: so far no luck ... ):
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  but mrkramps  has helping me a lot ! (:
<v1adimir> i've just realized something... that you have a *regular* BIOS (not EFI, or anything), the old type; so it could be something as simple as setting the boot device (properly)? o.0
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  ah ? o: hmm... how could i do something like that ? x:
<v1adimir> maybe a stupid thought =)
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  well i'm willing to try anything that may work really lol
<mrkramps> actually the bootloader works so i do not see any relation
<v1adimir> mrkramps: ikr, but are both HDDs connected, or just one??
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  right now only one !
<v1adimir> oic.. well there goes my (dumb) theory xD
<mrkramps> v1adimir, and all thhis bootoption stuff we tried was on a live system
<SpeendaSh> too bad ... >.<
<SpeendaSh> i wish it would have been something simple -.-
<v1adimir> yessit sorz about that :$
<v1adimir> yessir*
<mrkramps> probably there is just some kernel issue
<v1adimir> oh, right? :-0
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  nah i appologies for being such a pain with that issue of mine lol
<mrkramps> SpeendaSh, the ubuntu version 14.04 for installed and live currently?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  what version is installed right now ? Xubuntu Trusty tahr 14.04
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: nah, i just apologized for wasting time w/stupid ideas; need to be constructive :-f
<mrkramps> and the live system we just tried was also 14.04?
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  lol it's okay (: at least we've put aside some possibilibities away (:
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  yes the exact same
<mrkramps> earlier you said something about 13.?? not working as well?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  yes i eman my old installation dvd that i used to install xubuntu back when i had win XP
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  since i've still had it , i just tried it
<mrkramps> strange, especially when installation went fine before
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  maybe i should explain you exactl when it happened ? what i did before ?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps: xubuntu was installed in my old hard drive, since i got  new one, i thought i'll replace it , because that old one is getting old and makes some really weird and worriying noise lol - in order to do so.., i've plug the new hard drive along with theold one on to the mother board, i've boot on the xubuntu 14.04 live cd to format that new hard drvie and partiton it, and then installed xubuntu on it: everything went fine
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  when i was in my desktop i could see the old drive mounted, so all i had to do was to take my data from here and copy them on my new hard drive. when it was done i thought that now i can just get rid of the old one
<mrkramps> the new hard drive is still plugged in the IDE 2 port?
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  so i took it off and then ! when i tried to turn on my computer again, it wouldn't reach xubuntu aymore... o:
<v1adimir> yea if we should change the new HDD jumper to master, right? ^^ and move IDE ports?
<mrkramps> worth a try
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  this ... i have no idea how to do so lol and what's the meaning of it lol
<v1adimir> oh it's easy
<v1adimir> what's the drive type, which one is it? we can find the diagram online
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  Ah ? (:
<v1adimir> seagate, western digital?
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  the drive type ? you mean ide or Sata ?
<v1adimir> it's IDE, right??
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  oh the brand ? it's a samsung 80Gb
<mrkramps> v1adimir, would you mind to step in from here in?
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  Hmm i think it's sata actually... let me google the difference beteween ide and sata looks lol so that i can be sure (X
<v1adimir> ok, which Samsung?.. Because on it's support page - it should have an illustration, on how to set the jumper(s)
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  ok i'm sur enow it's sata definetely (:
<mrkramps> i do not want to be inpolite, but i am tired as hell and running dry on ideas
<v1adimir> IDE is the long, huge number of pins, two rows - and SATA is the little plug
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  well i'll turn off the computer and took it off so that i can see, be right back ! (:
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  yeah, definetely SATA (:
<mrkramps> if you do not mind, i am off to bed :x
<v1adimir> cool, gn mrkramps take care :)
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  ooh... ^ ^ too bad... no problem ! thanks you a lot for your patience and help really !
<mrkramps> nevermind, you're welcome!
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: https://www.google.com/search?q=IDE+plug
<SpeendaSh> mrkramps:  rest well ! (:
<mrkramps> good night
<v1adimir> you can tell by the cable, no need to take out the drive
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  i have a few things in IDE in my computer but... the hdd definetely is SATA (:
<v1adimir> oic
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir: be rigth back then i'll took it off and try to give you the info i can find on it !
<v1adimir> so.. no need to set anything (on SATA)
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  ah ? really ?
<v1adimir> SATA looks like this: https://www.google.com/search?q=SATA+cable << is that like yours?
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  yup ! (:
<v1adimir> ok, cool.. SATA just has "ports" and it's all auto.. i don't think that we need to do anything there
<v1adimir> i mean physically
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  and on the motherboard there is two plug for sata... so i wonder if there is an order ? i tried both plugs actually
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  so any ports is fine ?
<SpeendaSh> (ports i maents... not plugs actually)
<v1adimir> shouldn't be an issue... just need someone who can tell us how the HECK to fix /configure Grub2 now :))
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  ok great hehe
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  well now i guess i need to be patient then  (X
<SpeendaSh> i'm trying to google it meanwhile...
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: from what i know, jumpers on SATA are for a different thing - other than master/slave; example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDPOpBi2gtE
<v1adimir> (so, pretty sure about that whole thing :))
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  oooh that's pretty interesting !! X.X that reduce the HDD speed actually o:
<v1adimir> i need to check mine, lol; didn't do it upon installing xD
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  i'm definetely going to check right now ! and now thanks to you i know what a "jumper" is hehe (:
<v1adimir> ):
<v1adimir> :)
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  lol guess it's a reminder for both of us then (X
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  but isn't bad for the HDD health to run faster by any chance ?
<SpeendaSh> (since my computer is pretty hold.. i wonder if it can handle that speed...)
<v1adimir> shouldn't be.. there's the 'mtbf' (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_time_between_failures) for all rotational HDDs, total number of hours that it'll run, but as long as they're not over-heating
<v1adimir> like if you have a case-fan, to extract hot air; keep the box temp. down
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  Oh... i see...
<SpeendaSh> oh well...
<v1adimir> no need to limit speed, you're using it as the system drive - need it 2 be fast, right =)
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  indeed !
<SpeendaSh> i'm going to check it after all lol you've convinced me
<v1adimir> :))
<v1adimir> lol
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  ah ! there is no jumper in mine lol
<v1adimir> cool, hehe
<SpeendaSh> you know what... i have a thrid HDD that i've kept from an old computer... i'm going to try to install xubuntu on it lol
<v1adimir> i'm not getting, exactly, what happened (tired as well, my excuse; long day and it's ~5am here); you installed xubuntu and had it working /and then upon a reboot - it wouldn't boot any more?
<v1adimir> *geez, 5am xD
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  lol i figured we're in the exact same time zone... same here... 5Am -.-  - well when i've removed the old hard drive and drive to boot again, that's when it has stopped working...
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  but it's okay hehe, i don't want you to end up sleeping in your keybord because of me lol
<v1adimir> it's cool, all good :))
<v1adimir> ok, so it sounds like the bootloader installed on the old drive and was booting the new one - right?
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  thanks for your help really (:
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  i think that's that maybe o:
<v1adimir> probably if you connect them the same way (if you've not changed anything), it'll work
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  that would expleain why it didn't like that i took if off ? lol
<v1adimir> and then you can just work to move the bootloader and modify grub, right?
<v1adimir> lol yes probably xD
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  hmm... well i tried to plug them both though i don't remember which way as it... though there is only 2 ways possible i'll try to replug them again both right now...
<v1adimir> have your tried it?.. move 'em both back the same way 'n boot?
<v1adimir> kk
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  i think i tried lol but not sure, also i've mess with the grub recovery mode so i wonder if i didn't change something too X.X
<v1adimir> bc it'll be easy-peasy when the system is runnin'
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  yeah... well i wish it'll work again really !
<SpeendaSh> so i'm going to try now
<v1adimir> i'm not 100% sure, bt i think this is what i used b4: https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<v1adimir> you know, GUI tool for everything....
<SpeendaSh> oh it's meant to confugure GRUB ?
<v1adimir> yup
<v1adimir> IF you can boot the system :D
<v1adimir> *in order to run it, hehe
<SpeendaSh> sounds like a good idea !, but first i need to succeed in getting there lol
<SpeendaSh> well first attempt... fail -.-
<SpeendaSh> i'll try plugging them oppositely now...
<v1adimir> hah!.. kk. :)
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir: second try... failed too...
<SpeendaSh> and flop -.-
<v1adimir> argh
<SpeendaSh> i really don't have any more idea X.X
<v1adimir> well,
<v1adimir> if you can make a LiveUSB, with some space to spare.. boot from it and install boot-repair, to use the option "Place GRUB into" ( http://www.howopensource.com/2012/05/reinstall-recover-grub-from-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd-usb/ )
<v1adimir> or, my bad.. the space is unneeded sorry - it's only to preserve data
<v1adimir> *across reboots, or whatever
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  so i should make a boot repair live usb ?
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: so, same version of the OS as is on the new HDD - LiveUSB, or LiveCD and install the software once you have booted the system
<v1adimir> (and make sure it's the only HDD that's plugged in :))
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  it's worth a try ! (:
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  i'm going to try... need to find my usb key first lol
<v1adimir> .. otherwise, you have to manually install /edit Grub2 from a console and i can't tell you how 2 do that :D
<v1adimir> SpeendaSh: the liveCD that you made, doesn't boot?
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  nope.. unfortunately...
<v1adimir> :( oic
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir: i wonder if i'll get better with an usb key>.>
<v1adimir> it's probably just one line you need to modify :f
<v1adimir> bah
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir: yeah i gues smaybe...
<v1adimir> :-f
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir: i'll find a solution !
<SpeendaSh> lol
<SpeendaSh> hopefully (X
<v1adimir> ok, man, i'll be back later :)
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir: good night man ! thanks for your help !
<v1adimir> gn, tc
<SpeendaSh> thanks
<v1adimir> sure, for what it's worth :D
<v1adimir> oh SpeendaSh
<SpeendaSh> (:
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  yes ?
<v1adimir> your nick isn't registered?..
<SpeendaSh> v1adimir:  lol nope i don't think so x:
<v1adimir> i mean, no freenode acct?
<v1adimir> ah, ok
<SpeendaSh> but i always use that nick name though (:
<v1adimir> oh
<v1adimir> sec
<SpeendaSh> hmm nope don't even know what it is lol
<SpeendaSh> ok
<v1adimir> gn
 * v1adimir beams off 2 bed
<xubuntu53w> Hi everyone, I'm a new user who just upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04
<xubuntu53w> Currently having issues that I'm wondering how to resolve before I rebuild from scratch
<Reptilia> I have a really low sound volume on my Xubuntu. I remember that i used to have this problem on a previous version too, and i fixed it, but don't remember how. When i enter alsamixer, all the volumes are set to the max, but it's really quiet. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks in advance.
<BadLuckRyan> Is it possible to resize a partition using the grub command line? GParted usb isnt booting so Super Grub2 Disk is my only alternative.
<knome> BadLuckRyan, no
<knome> grub is a boot loader, not a partition manager
<knome> BadLuckRyan, is there any reason you can't just boot the xubuntu live disk and run gparted from there?
<cfhowlett> BadLuckRyan, you already asked and answered this in #ubuntu.  answer ain't gonna change here.
<xubuntu73w> hi all, anyone ever encountered a bug where the whisker menu disappear when you move tasks in taskbar (xubuntu 14.04 and 15.04)?
<xubuntu73w> after the whisker menu disappear, if you hover on the missing whisker, it appears agein
<xubuntu73w> but you have to set taskbar 'sorting order' to 'none, allow drag-and-drop'
<ptrz> is there any easy way to switch from LTS to release and then update? My laptop isn't updating from 14.02, presumably because I installed with the LTS image
<BadLuckRyan> Im using grub4dos trying to boot the Windows kernel (or efi). When i type "chainloader +1" i get "error: invalid EFI file path". What do I do?
<baizon> ptrz: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/10/how-to-upgrade-from-any-ubuntu-version.html
<sergio_br22> tumblerd 100% of IO
<sergio_br22> my hard disk will die with him
<sergio_br22> it
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Why would it?
<sergio_br22> because it stays with 100% I/O for some minutes
<sergio_br22> is it normal?
<holstein> how many minutes? what are you doing?
<holstein> hard drives can typically handle reading and writing for minutes at a time..
<sergio_br22> it happens when I remove or cut folders
<holstein> i would try removing files/directories from the terminal, see if i get any messages that are helpful, and check my system usaged then
<sergio_br22> hum
<bekks> And why would 100% of I/O for minutes kill your disk?
<holstein> they are made for reading and writing
<sergio_br22> don't like this behavior :p
<ptrz> sergio_br22: yeah, tumblerd is insane
<ptrz> I was hoping someone would tone it down or fix it
<ptrz> I once plugged in a 1 TB drive full of movies and couldn't watch anything until I figured out how to disable tumblerd
<ptrz> cause it was hogging so much CPU just making stupid thumbnails
<brainwash> ptrz: sadly, no one maintains tumbler
<ptrz> brainwash: maybe it should be removed
<ptrz> also, has there been any talk of switching from Parole to VLC?
<brainwash> without any replacement?
<ptrz> Parole can't keep up with 1080p on a Macbook Air, which seems sort of dismal
<brainwash> why would the team want to replace parole?
<ptrz> considering that the right software can play 720p on a Raspberry Pi
<ptrz> it just seems unusably slow
<ptrz> maybe it's not doing CPU dispatching to use graphics cards or SIMD extensions
<ptrz> but not being able to play a 1080p movie on a MacBook Air in 2015 is, well, a problem
<brainwash> hardly anyone complains about parole, many users actually enjoy it
<brainwash> vlc is a bloated monster
<brainwash> maybe not the ideal pick for a default player which should be lightweight
<ptrz> VLC is pretty big
<ptrz> but it's also pretty feature-rich in useful ways
<brainwash> you can discuss this matter on the mailing list, but I guess that no one will be interested to discuss this (yet another default app discussion)
<ptrz> I mean, it should more likely be a bug report regarding performance
<ptrz> that's the hard part here, I think: dispatching for SIMD and graphics features sucks, but it has to be done
<brainwash> indeed, it would help if you file a bug report and attach some performance comparisons
<ptrz> because otherwise people just don't get the playback performance they expect
<ptrz> true
<ptrz> I probably won't have the time in the forseeable future, but I'll keep it on my list
<ptrz> I suspect that the Parole devs are aware of this
<brainwash> parole is a gstreamer based player, there may be some limitation due to the gstreamer backend
<ptrz> oh, interesting, I didn't know that
<ptrz> I've actually just started learning gstreamer
<ptrz> It's relevant to my summer work (GSoC)
<brainwash> that's all I know, haven't experimented with parole yet
<brainwash> I used it to play some audio files :)
<ptrz> yeah, I mean, I don't remember it ever being buggy
<ptrz> or ugly or anything. Just unusably slow for high quality video
<ptrz> well, I have to run
<ptrz> hopefully I'll start a conversation about it with the devs
<ptrz> and hopefully I'll develop enough gstreamer skill to try adding more arch-specific optimizations
<brainwash> sounds promising
<sergio_br22> <ptrz> cause it was hogging so much CPU just making stupid thumbnails
<sergio_br22> yup
<sergio_br22> why it doesn't do it while you are accessing each folder?
<guest-XS5iyn> Hello.  Need password help.  Reset password in terminal using "passwd" command, but now cannot log in.  Used recovery mode to reset password again, now I can log into terminal, but gui constantly requests password.  Any guidance helpful.
<bekks> guest-XS5iyn: Check wether your disk is full.
<guest-XS5iyn> My disk has space.  Thanks.
<guest-XS5iyn> Could it have to do with .Xauthority file, or with LightDM?
<SpeendaSh> Hello everyone ! it's me again ! this time i'm having trouble with the USB ports of my computer.. x:
<innmalint> Can anyone be so kind as to tell me what lockscreen Xubuntu uses? I'm using debian but I'm getting tired of xscreensaver's ugly apperance.
<bazhang> !info light-locker
<ubottu> light-locker (source: light-locker): simple screen locker for lightDM display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 65 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<innmalint> thank ya
#xubuntu 2015-05-24
<craigbass76> I've got a camera that when I mount up ends up being mine, but with dr-x------ permissions in /run/user/myuserid/gvfs.  Why can't it just mount like a thumb drive with 755 permissions in /media ?
<craigbass76> Bah... And root can't even do it.  Just trying to cd into the directory I get permission denied.
<Qwik> Does anyone know how to set up the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file for grub4dos?
<TheGreat> 123 users!
<fwef> Hi, is it possible to run Xubuntu Core on Raspberry PI 2?
<xubuntuGonzalo> hola alguien habla español
<xubuntuGonzalo> ???
<holstein> !es | xubuntuGonzalo
<ubottu> xubuntuGonzalo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntuGonzalo> ok pero podrias ayudarme vos?
<xubuntuGonzalo> es pequeño problema que tengo
<holstein> no hablo Inglés. por favor utilice los recursos por encima de
<xubuntuGonzalo> ok muchas gracias
<Scout_> Hello?
<xubuntu386> i am instaling since 3 hour ago in my laptop hp pavilion the distro xubuntu 14.01 and very slow this instalation , present message for faill like that : Gtk-message: Failed to load module overlay-scrollbar, what i can Do? shoutdown the machine or wait???? please
<drc1> There is no 14.01...maybe 14.04.1?   At this point, I'd stop and re-install.
<knome> he's gone.
<knome> (and now back)
<xubuntu298> (process:31240): Glib-CRITICAL**:g_slice_set_config:assertion ´sys_page_size==0 failed PLEASE WHAT IS THE MAIN OF THAT,IS MY LAPTOP BAD AND I CANT INSTALL XUBUNTU WITH PARTITION HOME JOINT WINDOWS XP ???
<knome> xubuntu298, please, there is no need to shout
<bazhang> did you md5 the iso first xubuntu298
<xubuntu298> OK THEN I NEED WAIT MORE TIME???
<knome> xubuntu298, please drop the CAPS
<bazhang> !md5 | xubuntu298
<ubottu> xubuntu298: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu298> ok i not use more CAPS
<parsnip> so, how would one create a shortcut to a file (assuming not using desktop). can't see how to do it simply in whicsker menu. Menu Editor seems to allow something called quicklist, but seems this isn't supported in xfce.
<parsnip> maybe i can create a new launcher to the file, but having trouble with that too.
<parsnip> tried to put this in a laucher: xdg-open /home/iam/VirtualBox VMs/xubuntu-14.04-mess-around/xubuntu-14.04-mess-around.vdi
<parsnip> oh geez, i think i was pointing at the wrong file
#xubuntu 2016-05-23
<Queenslayer> Hi
<Queenslayer> Xubuntu convert here
<aaronraimist> Hello Queenslayer
<Queenslayer> Hi aaronraimist
<Mr_Red> hi
<fridsun> Hi all, just encountered a strange DE bug
<Mr_Red> ?
<fridsun> After recovering from suspension I couldn't see my pointer for a while
<Mr_Red> mmmm i never pain that
<fridsun> It was twice for me. Once before, recovering from a suspension of 2 days, can't see pointer and most of UI text
<Mr_Red> reboot your pc
<fridsun> LOL I am not in Linux for "reboot to fix"
<akxwi-dave> fridsun, I'm assuming you have Intel gpu's
<akxwi-dave> bug 1573454
<ubottu> bug 1573454 in Ubuntu "Mouse pointer disappear after suspend in Xubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573454
<fridsun> Indeed, Intel iGPU + Nvidia Quadro NVM 5400
<fridsun> I don't suppose Xubuntu come with GPU auto-switch...
<fridsun> oh, not NVM 5400, is NVS 5400M
<akxwi-dave> :-)   I have  Intel/Nvidia 930M in my laptop.. I installed the proprioty drivers for the nvidia card and use those.. the cursor then worked fine for me
<fridsun> How to check whether I have those?
<akxwi-dave> the other thing to ry is this.. http://bumblebee-project.org/  as i see that card can support optimus (dependant on manufacturer)
<akxwi-dave> go to settings
<akxwi-dave> then
<akxwi-dave> additional drivers
<akxwi-dave> iot will show you youyr cards in there.
<akxwi-dave> select the latest number driver for the nvidia card
<akxwi-dave>  once its installed, reboot for the machine to start using them
<Andrio> Has anyone else clicked a line of text in Mousepad only to have the cursor appear on the next line up?
<akxwi-dave> Andrio, sorry no
<Andrio> Weird.
<Andrio> This is in a VM, but I don't think it's a mouse or mouse driver problem, because menus work correctly.
<Andrio> I managed to get the computer to boot, at least. ^^
<Andrio> ...oh, sorry; this isn't #xubuntu-offtopic
<akxwi-dave> :-)
<fridsun> thx akxwi-dave
<fridsun> additional drivers in settings
<akxwi-dave> fridsun, anytime
<Queenslayer> Having a lot of issues with GUI on xubuntu
<Queenslayer> Mouse goes missing after lock screen
<Queenslayer> Themes not changing
<Queenslayer> Gtk in particular
<Queenslayer> Might have to go back to Ubuntu and just install the interface like I did last time, the only problem then was the bootup time
<fridsun> oops, cannot reboot from additional drivers view
<akxwi-dave> fridsun, if your gui has crashed.. press Ctrl + Alt + F1, and type "sudo reboot"
<fridsun> no it did not. just the reboot button in the additional driver window gives me an error
<fridsun> okay it doesn't give me anything now. just unresponsive
<fridsun> ill reboot manually
<GeekDude> On a scale of one to ten, how strange is it for the X server to crash when I plug in a monitor?
<peyam> Amazing job on adding imagur in screen shot options
<xubuntu12w> Icant ti conect Xubuntu 16.04
<Mr_Red> me retiro chavales
<mikodo> Hi, well I spouted off on xubuntu-devel mailing list about formulation of an "Xubuntu User Group" and a possible "User Team Lead" on the new Council, thinking the "User Team" was a new team. Well, now I see it is not new. I see this on Launchpad  https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-users with 733 Active members. Where do members of this team interact? On this mailing List: xubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com Anywhere else? Thanks!
<mikodo> Well, maybe that is where I'll start. See what comes with that.
<mikodo> There, I joined  https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-users #734 :) and the mailing list: xubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com Please let me know if the "Xubuntu User Group" interacts anywhere else. Thank you.
<xubuntu346> hello
<xubuntu346> i need to know why does my laptop log on in black screen after log in my own user
<sim642> All of a sudden now my xubuntu 15.10 laptop keeps instantly coming out of sleep
<SineDeviance> hi all. question for you! does xubuntu still ship with a compositing window manager? or did that get removed from xfwm?"
<xangua> Yes
<SineDeviance> xangua: yes it ships with one, or yes it was removed?
<knome> ships
<SineDeviance> coolio. thanks. does anyone know if the xfwm compositor will eliminate screen-tear?
<knome> guess it depends
<SineDeviance> on?
<knome> several things
<knome> you can try it on the live desktop first
<xangua> I personally use Compton
<xangua> For basic shadows/fade
<SineDeviance> my laptop has a core i5 with intel HD graphics, 1st-gen (aka GMA5700mhd)
<knome> i've heard many people telling compton is fixing their tearing problems
<SineDeviance> hmm... i wonder if compton works with lubuntu
<mikodo> You can turn native compositing off and on.
<SineDeviance> i'll give that a shot, thanks. i installed lubuntu and i like it but i hate the tearing, it makes my eyes bleed
<xubuntu-326> hello all .. I just installed the xubuntu desktop gui instead of unity on an server (Iknow..). How do I set the screen to autolock for all users after 5mins of inactivity I thought it was in lightdm but couldn't find it?
<mikodo> Settings Manager > Light Locker Settings
<xubuntu-326> light locker wont come up after clicking on it
<mikodo> xubuntu-326, is gnome-screensaver too? If so, you could try removing or deleting it first.
<mikodo> *installed too
<xubuntu-326> it was
<xubuntu-326> i removed it im going to reboot and retry light locker
<mikodo> xubuntu-326, this too maybe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/607548/xubuntu-doesnt-lock-screen-anymore
<xubuntu-326> sweet thanks !
<mikodo> np
<cm2> does anyone experience flickering on the lock screen? intel graphics - 15.10
<cm2> using stock light-locker
<SineDeviance> hey guys! i am running xubuntu 16.04, how do i get google drive running? or is that even possible?
<cm2> SineDeviance: https://www.insynchq.com/ - not free, but works well.
<cm2> flickering on the lock screen going once ...
<SineDeviance> cm2: thanks, but i'm only interested in no-cost solutions
<SineDeviance> found this > http://www.unixmen.com/grive2-an-unofficial-google-drive-client-for-linux/
#xubuntu 2016-05-24
<JeZxLee> are the AMD proprietary display drivers fixed now for 16.04 ?
<Travis> Hello.
<Travis> Will installing an older verison of Xubuntu with a non-PAE option, then upgrading work, for getting around my PAE issue?
<xubuntu54w> Hi there,I am a new Linux user :) I have the problem with the Battery,it says No support for device type: power_supply,and the Icon is still 50%,have someone the same problem or can help me?
<lovkesh77> i cannot use wifi on my pc ??
<lovkesh77> how to  install driver?
<lovkesh77> can anyone help?
<lovkesh77> its urgent
<GeekDude> lovkesh77: Are you using a livecd/usb, or have you already installed Xubuntu?
<GeekDude> My laptop's wifi doesn't work on the LiveUSB, but it does work after installation
<lovkesh77> i have already installed it
<lovkesh77> presently i am using a wifi adapter
<GeekDude> What model computer do you have?
<lovkesh77> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<lovkesh77> after i typed this
<lovkesh77> my wifi adapter has also stopped working
<lovkesh77> actually i have an old dell latitude series laptop
<lovkesh77> now it shows that wifi is disabled by hardware switch
<lovkesh77> what should i do?
<GeekDude> I'm not sure to be honest
<GeekDude> What model computer do you have, specifically?
<knome> lovkesh77, have you actually disabled the wifi by a hardware switch then?
<lovkesh77> latitude d610
<lovkesh77> then what should i do?
<knome> where did you find out you should install the package you told you installed?
<akxwi-dave> Try pressing Fn +F3 to see if it turns it back on
<lovkesh77> i just googled it
<lovkesh77> fn + f3 does not seem to work
<cm2> lovkesh77: restart network-manager
<cm2> sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service
<lovkesh77> i have done it
<lovkesh77> i cant still enable wifi
<lovkesh77_> only i can use ethernet
<lovkesh77_> what should i do??
<cm2> lovkesh77: what does "nmcli d wifi" say?
<cm2> (i'm late to this party, but it looks like you installed firmware?)
<cm2> i would reboot after that
<lovkesh77_> *  SSID  MODE  CHAN  RATE  SIGNAL  BARS  SECURITY
<lovkesh77_> nmcli d wifi says this
<cm2> yeah there's no wireless interface
<cm2> do you know if wireless works on this machine?
<lovkesh77_> yes it works
<lovkesh77_> surely
<lovkesh77_> i have used it while using windows previously
<cm2> what does lspci tell you?
<lovkesh77_> xubuntu@xubuntu-Latitude-D610:/$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW 
<cm2> which kernel?
<lovkesh77_> what does that mean?
<lovkesh77_> i am using xubuntu 15.10
<cm2> lovkesh77_: ok; try this
<cm2> lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
<cm2> what's the output?
<lovkesh77_> xubuntu@xubuntu-Latitude-D610:~$ lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network 03:03.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02) 	Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card [1028:0005] 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx- 	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <T
<cm2> ok; and you already installed the b43 firmware. correct?
<cm2> (btw, you have a BCM4318 chip. write it down)
<cm2> you are now missing the driver.
<cm2> you need the b43 driver which you can get from here: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<cm2> and then read this (twice) and follow instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20STA%20drivers
<cm2> and stop installing things just because someone told you so.
<lovkesh77_> kk
<cm2> you're missing the driver that's all
<cm2> otherwise lspci would tell us which driver is in use
<cm2> follow the instructions. you'll get it going.
<JeZxLee> when will proprietary AMD display driver work on 16.04 ?
<pflanze> Hi. I'm looking for GPG signatures on the release images.
<krytarik> pflanze: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<pflanze> Thanks!
<krytarik> JeZxLee: That depends on AMD making it work with the current X server.
<JeZxLee> krytarik - hope it's soon - running Win 10 on my AMD desktop and would like to install Xubuntu soon
<GeekDude> I really wish X would stop crashing whenever I add or remove external monitors on my laptop
<GeekDude> Maybe I should be blaming the proprietary amd drivers I'm using
<stephane> Hi ! I have a question about swap... I've just installed Xubuntu 16.04LTS with a " / " " /home " and "swap" partitions and encrypt my home folder.. and just after I tried to run a ecryptfs-setup-swap and I have an error message saying:
<stephane> I dont have any swap space defined..
<stephane> any reason?
<stephane> and when I check on gparted I have a swap partition but "type: unknown"
<suncokret> what is better for install, xubuntu 14.04 or xubuntu 16.04?
<JeZxLee> there is no log viewer in Xubuntu 16.04 ?
<knome> not one specifically designed for that purpose
<hispeed67> where should i go to ask questions/seek help with using a camcorder with ubuntu?
<knome> #ubuntu ?
<hispeed67> trying in there too
<hispeed67> figured might find more advanced multimedia people in here.
<knome> i don't know why that would be so, nonetheless you should keep questions in one channel at a time
<hispeed67> xubuntu is a multimedia distro.. so i figured it was worth a shot.
<Unit193> That's UbuntuStudio, not Xubuntu.
<knome> Unit193, or maybe we don't know what we're doing (:
<hispeed67> woop. you're right. my bad..
<Unit193> knome: Ooooh!  I'll go for that one, I have no idea. ;D
<pflanze> Hello. How much space does Xubuntu need? We've allocated an about 72GB partition to /, but it ran full during install. Can this be real?
<knome> nope
<pflanze> Well, it shows 5% free space now, but one of the error messages in /var/log/<something> that was recommended we have a look at showed "out of space"
<pflanze> So, doubly odd then.
<Unit193> I have it on a disk smaller than you allocated to it..
<pflanze> So why would it fill it with 68 MB of stuff?
<mikodo> MB/
<pflanze> GB
<urraka> i installed it on a 10GB partition while testing
<urraka> and no problems
<mikodo> You sure?
<pflanze> Yes, it also ran until almost the very end until it failed.
<pflanze> (Using encrypted home btw.)
<pflanze> (But no dmcrypt)
<hispeed67> i've installed xubuntu  on 4 and 8 gig partitions.. i use separate for /home.
<Unit193> Check where the space went, perhaps du -h on /tmp/ and /var/ ?
<mikodo> pflanze, Is this in a vm where the host is running out of room possibly?
<pflanze> No, plain eee pc laptop.
<mikodo> k
<pflanze> Rebooting from the live image now.
<pflanze> actually just going to reinstall.
<pflanze> This time directly choosing the "install now" button.
<pflanze> (No time to fiddle around and figure out what went on.)
<pflanze> Could the home encryption have been the issue?
<pflanze> I switched to the second screen (ctl-alt-2) and 3 etc. in the search for a login / shell prompt, which I didn't get (just blank black screens),
<pflanze> then went back to screen 1 (installer in X), now the X mouse pointer is gone.
<pflanze> Found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<pflanze> Now if only I could run a shell command?
<pflanze> While running the installer.
<gump744> how can I change the Xubuntu XFCE menu button appearance? I know how to change themes and icons but can't find a way to do this though I have seen people who change these
<urraka> gump744, right click on it, choose panel -> panel preferences, then go to items tab, select whisker menu and click the config button
<urraka> that's how it works here on 16.04 at least
<urraka> eh apparently you can right click it and just choose properties...
<gump744> geez how did i miss that...but how do you add a new icon? do you have to create a file somehow?
<urraka> oh there's probably some dir where you can place icons, not sure about that
<urraka> there's /usr/share/icons/ so i'd try in ~/.local/share/icons/
<urraka> just guessing now though
<gump744> urraka: usr/share/icons is mostly icon themes for system....three of the icon options from the whisker menu properties are in there but I can't find all the others-.local/share/icons has a few folders but its mostly google icons
<gump744> tried selecting the icons to see a path but you can't
<urraka> gump744, i found a bunch of app icons in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<gump744> thanks will have a look
<gump744> ah yep that looks like the bulk of them...so do I just find an icon online and copy it there as a png? how do I make sure the size is right?
<urraka> i imagine it will get resized to fit
<gump744> thanks
<pflanze> Problem: fresh install, "iwconfig" shows a network interface, but none is configured, and nm-connection-editor doesn't have anything on wireless.
<pflanze> How comes?
<pflanze> We didn't install the binary drivers. But given that iwconfig shows an interface...?
#xubuntu 2016-05-25
<gump744> urraka: thats working thanks..everything I put in usr/share/pixmaps shows up in the whsiker menu icon properties choices...just have the find the right icon...
<urraka> good ;)
<pflanze> Hum, now it works, missed the panel app somehow or it only showed up now.
<gump744> looking for a white hamburger menu and black is all I can find but the panel is black
<urraka> pflanze, on my netbook wireless would randomly work and stop working without installing a thing (i'm guessing it's the binary driver you mentioned)
<pflanze> hm.
<pflanze> This actually is a netbook (eee pc 1008)
<urraka> agh i'm giving up on this... i'm trying to change the alt+Rclick window resize hotkey to something that doesn't require the keyboard but no luck so far (i was thinking something like middle click or middle click + right click)
<urraka> any ideas on how to achieve that?
<urraka> i tried making middle button trigger the alt key using xbindkey and xte but for some reason that's not helping
<urraka> pflanze, if it's a broadcom wireless this might help you in case you keep having issues http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<urraka> there's a list that says what to install for whatever you have
<pflanze> How do you install software from xubuntu (apt)?
<pflanze> Can't find synapctics in the menu.
<squinty> pflanze,  synaptics
<knome> pflanze, sudo apt install synaptic
<squinty> pflanze,  sudo apt install synaptic
<pflanze> Why is it not installed by default then?
<pflanze> And what is this "Software" thing on it?
<knome> pflanze, because gnome software (^) is installed
<squinty> which is buggy
<pflanze> So why does it not install synaptic instead by default? I mean, the xubuntu project has control over this no?
<knome> pflanze, the xubuntu team decided to install software
<squinty> the previous software manager is still available in repo's   sudo apt install software-center
<knome> pflanze, synaptic is not the perfect choice for new users
<pflanze> Well the user of this laptop is a new user.
<knome> pflanze, and the old software center is unmaintained and unsupported by the upstream
<pflanze> But "Software" doesn't work at all, empty search results.
<knome> pflanze, please file a bug
<xubuntu22w> Hello ,I need help,I installed Xubuntu 16.4 but in the Terminal it says no soundcard,what can I do?
<martin___> hi, xorg broken. When I do startx or startxfce I get "error while loading shared libraries: libxkbfile.so.1", does anyone know what is the package containing that file?
<pflanze> File-roller behaves oddly: seems to show a new progress bar/number of files every 2000 files or so.
<pflanze> And seems unexpectedly slow. Slow netbook though.
<urraka> the "Software" app worked "fine" for me after an update
<urraka> still not great because it's slow and you don't find everything you can install from apt there
<urraka> that's probably intended i guess, but whatever
<Andrio> pflanze, that seems like it's trying to avoid wasting time by constantly updating the progress bar.
<Orioa> ok i have a silly question....does anyone know how to keep a say web browser size you make it and have it open the same size after you reboot or shutdown for the night
<GeekDude> Orioa: Might be a terrible suggestion, but you could try some trickery with xdotool
<GeekDude> "xdotool getactivewindow getwindowgeometry" gets a window size/pos, and "xdotool getactivewindow windowsize width height" sets the width/height of the active window
<GeekDude> I'd need to poke around a bit more in the manual before I could come up with any truly useful advice though
<Orioa> im not that computer savey
<flocculant> Orioa: you can also use devilspie (gui for that gdevilspie) - that'll let you set the size, workspace etc for an application
<Orioa> k ty
<flocculant> Orioa: if you use that - add devilspie to session startup > application autostart
<Orioa> hmm installed it but it won't run
<flocculant> not had issues with it for cycles - run it from a terminal - what does it say?
<Orioa>   File "/usr/bin/gdevilspie", line 893, in <module>
<Orioa>     MainWindow = RulesListWindow()
<Orioa>   File "/usr/bin/gdevilspie", line 374, in __init__
<Orioa>     self.UpdateAutostartStatus()
<Orioa>   File "/usr/bin/gdevilspie", line 545, in UpdateAutostartStatus
<Orioa>     if (os.path.exists(xdg.DesktopEntry.xdg_config_home + "/autostart/devilspie.desktop")):
<Orioa> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute '
<flocculant> Orioa: are you using trusty 14.04?
<Orioa> yes
<flocculant> ok - hang on a moment
<flocculant> Orioa: please run dpkg -l gdevilspie |pastebinit
<flocculant> then give us the url
<flocculant> that bug was fixed I thought
<Orioa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16683852/
<flocculant> a not fixed version
<flocculant> Orioa: Alt+F2 - in the command box pkexec mousepad /usr/bin/gdevilspie
<flocculant> enter your password
<flocculant> in mousepad - view - enable line numbers
<flocculant> go to line 374 and put a # at the beginning
<flocculant> save and try and open gdevilspie again
<Orioa> (mousepad:4633): Mousepad-ERROR **: Cannot open display:
<Orioa> Trace/breakpoint trap
<flocculant> oh I'm an idiot
<flocculant> trusty ... use gksudo mousepad /usr/bin/gdevilspie from a terminal
<flocculant> that should work
<Orioa> mousepad doesn't show line numbers can you tell me what it starts with
<flocculant> in the menu's > View> Line Numbers
<Orioa> nm got it
<Orioa> didn;t work still nothing
<Orioa> whoops hold on
<Orioa> ok got it thank you
<Orioa> bbl have to take shower before work and again thank you very much
<knob> This bug is driving me crazy: https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=355720#c17
<knob> Can I ... install those update files into my installation?  The files from Comment 17
<ratpack> hello folks
<ratpack> I need some help to solve a small riddle at my 16.04 xubuntu whisker menu...
<pleia2> ask away
<ratpack> ok
<ratpack> at instant some of my whiskers sub menus disappear and i didn't know how to make them reappear
<ratpack> I tried se menu editor bbut found nothing that fixed it again
<ratpack> se= the
<ratpack> how could I solve this?
<r3b00t> Hi
<r3b00t> I was trying to reset my ubuntu one password but
<r3b00t> the password reset mailer never reaches my inbox
<r3b00t> any help pls?
<r3b00t> i have subscribed with msn account
<r3b00t> if that helps
<urraka> how come i installed xubuntu in english but the calendar stuff shows up in spanish
<urraka> is it guessing my language from timezone or sometihng
<urraka> that wuldnt make sense actually, but it must be autodetecting somehow
<urraka> easily fixable in language settings apparently, but kind of odd that it doesn't just use english which is what i chose during installation
<xubuntu512> anyone speak french?   i have a trouble with the grub..   he cannot install the grub, and i dont understand this, and im poor with english :(
#xubuntu 2016-05-26
<ecaz> Question: ERROR: Cannot ioctl TUNSETIFF tun: Operation not permitted (errno=1) - can a non-root or non-sudo user (administrative user) establish a tunnel?
<r3b00tx> Hi
<r3b00tx> i have installed xubuntu 16.04 on a dell laptop with 1080p display res
<r3b00tx> no matter whatever the video files i open, they open in a 320X240 windows size
<r3b00tx> if i maximize, the rest of the area gets filled with blue color
<r3b00tx> im clueless, any help please?
<r3b00tx> i tried installing the restricted packages as well but no use
<knome> which graphics card, which driver, which application you are using for the videos?
<r3b00tx> this happens in all the video players say vlc, parole, banshee etc
<r3b00tx> i have this integrated intel 530 HD graphics
<r3b00tx> it came along with the 6th gen skylake version
<r3b00tx> i didnt install any drivers separately
<r3b00tx> with 15.10 version, i didnt face any of these issues though
<r3b00tx> knome: this is what i have got
<r3b00tx> System:    Host: Spark Kernel: 4.4.0-22-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop: Xfce 4.12.3 Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<r3b00tx> Machine:   System: Dell (portable) product: Latitude E5470
<r3b00tx>            Mobo: Dell model: 0C8FKJ v: A00 Bios: Dell v: 1.4.7 date: 03/14/2016
<r3b00tx> CPU:       Quad core Intel Core i5-6440HQ (-MCP-) speed/max: 800/3500 MHz
<r3b00tx> Graphics:  Card: Intel Skylake Integrated Graphics
<r3b00tx>            Display Server: X.Org 1.18.3 drivers: intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution: 1920x1080@60.05hz
<r3b00tx>            GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel HD Graphics 530 (Skylake GT2) GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 11.2.0
<r3b00tx> Network:   Card-1: Intel Ethernet Connection (2) I219-LM driver: e1000e
<r3b00tx>            Card-2: Intel Wireless 8260 driver: iwlwifi
<r3b00tx> Drives:    HDD Total Size: 500.1GB (16.3% used)
<r3b00tx> Info:      Processes: 233 Uptime: 27 min Memory: 994.4/15931.1MB Client: Shell (bash) inxi: 2.2.35
<knome> !pastebin | r3b00tx
<ubottu> r3b00tx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<r3b00tx> sure, thanks
<r3b00tx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16702963/
<r3b00tx> from what i got, skylake support on 4.4 kernel is very limited
<r3b00tx> needs to be updated to 4.6 rc  atleast
<paolo> hello, can I safely remove this file?
<paolo> paolo@tk:~ $ ll /core
<paolo> -rw------- 1 root root 456073216 gen  9 05:21 /core
<cm2> paolo: http://www.unixguide.net/linux/faq/07.13.shtml
<paolo> got it thanks.
<titanblue> trying to get flash running on 15.10, not working from the software center
<titanblue> I've tried pepper, and flash-plugin installer
<xubuntu02i> Hey ! This is amazing !
<titanblue> nvm, stupid me and chrome and that mess
<titanblue> got it running
<JeZxLee> 16.04 64Bit is fantastic Operating System, thanks
<xubuntu57i> join
#xubuntu 2016-05-27
<needmorevolume> Xubuntu 14.04 and VLC 2.1.6 has normal volume range when playing mp3 music but some movies are very quiet even at max volume (VLC and System)...these same movies play fine on OSX/VLC. Ideas?
<kzrgr> hello, is there any official guide how to change to compton and set it up, to prevent the tearing?
<kzrgr> noone alive?
<kzrgr> >.<
<knome> kzrgr, there is no official guide since compton is not officially supported
<kzrgr> ouch
<kzrgr> is there any other way to fix the tearing without compton?
<knome> that doesn't mean it wouldn't work
<knome> many people are using it
<xubuntu77w> hi there
<xubuntu77w> i'm getting a bug
<xubuntu77w> when i lock my computer, my mouse desapear
<xubuntu77w> there is any fix for it already?
<akxwi-dave> there isn't a full fix yet... but i beleive that if you ctrl+al+f1 then ctrl+alt+f7   its a work around until a fix is found
<xubuntu77w> ok ty
<xubuntu49i> hi guys. should i install the proprietary graphics drivers, for games? I refer to games like GTA San Andreas.
<xubuntu49i> then I think I' going to install them anyway. Thanks for the preferences, though.
<akxwi-dave> xubuntu49i, Yes I would.. they make a big difference for alot of games.
<skjones> intermittent wireless problems since installing xubuntu 16.04.  anyone else seeing this?
<cm2> skjones: yes. after suspending?
<skjones> yes
<cm2> you can always restart network manager
<cm2> that works.
<cm2> also if you suspend by calling "systemctl suspend" it doesn't happen
<cm2> which makes me think maybe a race condition in power-manager?
<skjones> any rumors on a fix coming out?
<cm2> skjones: none. i just see complaints.
<cm2> also it takes much longer to suspend. do you find?
<skjones> cm2, now that you mention it - yes
<cm2> 15.10 was instant. 16.04 up to 30 secs for me.
<skjones> 16.04 seems to below ubuntu's normal standards?  seems that way to me.
<skjones> especially for an LTS
<cm2> skjones: no no.
<cm2> skjones: it could be an intel thing.
<cm2> skjones: a regression in i915
<skjones> cm2, ah, didn't consider that, what, exactly, is i915?  intel driver ?
<cm2> skjones: display driver. what do you have thinkpad?
<skjones> cm2, Dell laptop
<cm2> intel graphics? (probl. yes)
<skjones> cm2, yes - i think so
<cm2> your cursor doesn't disappear after a lock?
<skjones> cm2, yes
<cm2> ok - so you know of the workarounds.
<cm2> skjones: the thing to do is wait for an upgrade to the intel driver now.
<cm2> i believe it is already fixed in debian.
<cm2> if you can live with the issues.
<skjones> cm2, so does that mean it's "on the way"?
<cm2> skjones: during the xubuntu meeting the team members mentioned 16.04.1
<cm2> maybe they can chime in
<cm2> ochosi or flocculant etc ...
<skjones> cm2, .1 probably not coming until July or so?
<cm2> skjones: yes :(
<cm2> skjones: go back to 15.10?
<cm2> possible?
<skjones> cm2, yeah, i could do that, but support ends about then too i think.  may just live with it until .1
<cm2> skjones: support does end, but it's fine :)
<cm2> i usually go 6 months over
<cm2> i wouldn't do that on a server though.
<skjones> so are you on 16.04?
<cm2> yes. one machine on 16.04, one in 15.10
<cm2> which is why i noticed the suspend times
<cm2> you can update the kernel on 15.10 if you're paranoid: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<cm2> but don't worry about it. as long as chrome keeps updating its fine.
<skjones> cm2, have you been a xubuntu user for a while or do you distro hop like some do?  just curious?
<cm2> xubuntu since gnome 2 went to unity
<cm2> 5, 6 years?
<cm2> maybe more.
<cm2> debian -> original ubuntu -> xubuntu
<cm2> that's it.
<skjones> cm2, nice, thanks for the info.  i think i'll just live with it for a while.
<cm2> skjones: yeah. make some keybindings for xsetting your display, restarting nm and you're good to go
<skjones> cm2, going to hang out in here and see what else i can learn :)
<cm2> skjones: definitely. great community!
<cm2> there's also #xubuntu-devel
<cm2> and tell your friends! we need xfce to continue!!
<skjones> cm2, is there an indication it won't continue?
<cm2> skjones: no no :) - but the more the merrier
<skjones> ;)
<geoffrian> Any xubuntu reps here?
<flocculant> reps?
<geoffrian> Someone who actually works on the project.
<flocculant> well I don't *work* just try and get people to test things for us - but what's up?
<flocculant> skjones: to save me trying to make sense of backlog - what did you want? (I see cm2's ping)
<geoffrian> How do we financially support Xubuntu?  Where do donations go.
<flocculant> aaah
<flocculant> geoffrian: ok - so we don't accept donations, we do have access to the *community* part of the donations anyone makes on the Ubuntu download page - and we do use those
<flocculant> geoffrian: is that what you were referring to?
<skjones> flocculant, we were just discussing the wireless issues with 16.04, i think cm2 gave me the info i needed.  unless you know of a permanent fix?
<flocculant> aah right - not aware of that issue tbh
<flocculant> not seen a bug for it - but we'd not necessarily know that
<flocculant> that said - a good proportion of xubuntu team use intel (and I would assume wireless) and not seen any talk in our dev channel
<flocculant> skjones: clean install vs upgrade?
<skjones> loses wireless connections after suspend
<skjones> in 16.04
<skjones> clean install
<skjones> seems to be a 16.04 issue not just xubuntu.  cm2 indicated it might have already been fixed in debian.
<flocculant> skjones: yea something like this would be
<flocculant> and the cursor issue on suspend with intel is elsewhere too
<flocculant> skjones: try sudo service network-manager restart when you come back from suspend
<flocculant> does that fix it? http://www.debugpoint.com/2016/05/quick-fix-no-wireless-connection-after-sleep-suspend-in-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus/
<skjones> flocculant, i'll give that a try next time wireless disappears, thanks.
<flocculant> skjones: ack
<megaminxwin> hi
<megaminxwin> so for some reason, my wifi isnt working; it wont even detect that there are any networks
<megaminxwin> despite it being enabled and me talking through wifi on my phone
<genii> Sounds like a Broadcom
<megaminxwin> indeed it is
<megaminxwin> it was working perfectly fine until this morning
<megaminxwin> which is especially weird since it still claimed that there werent any networks to connect to, but whatever
<megaminxwin> ive restarted the network-manager service, the computer, and ive tried to get the device back up in ifconfig
<megaminxwin> no luck
<megaminxwin> any ideas?
<genii> maybe check rfkill status
<genii> If you booted up into Windows before this, it could have toggled it
<megaminxwin> i dont have windows on this machine, its purely linux
<megaminxwin> anyway none of them are blocked
<megaminxwin> including brcmwl-0
<genii> Did you have a kernel upgrade?
<megaminxwin> i suspended it last night, took it out of suspend this morning, wasnt working
<megaminxwin> i dont think so?
<megaminxwin> yeah this just isnt happening
<megaminxwin> any other ideas?
#xubuntu 2016-05-28
<fastloris> Installed and updated screenfetch but when I enter it to run it says "command not found"
<fastloris> 14.04 Xubuntu
<xubuntu80w> hey there
<xubuntu80w> can anyone help me?
<xubuntu42w> hello
<akis> hi all. i am facing the same issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323320 running xubuntu 16.04 with a clean installation. My settings are too: Automatically check for updates: Daily, When there are security updates: Display immediately, When there are other updates: Display immediately.
<megaminxwin2> okay, im really out of my depth
<megaminxwin2> im using a macbook pro 7,1 and the wifi only works with the b43 reverse engineered driver
<megaminxwin2> which gives me an average ping time of 250 ms
<megaminxwin2> the proprietary driver worked until this morning
<megaminxwin2> i have not had a kernel upgrade as far as i know, i set it on suspend last night and woke it up to find this issue
<megaminxwin2> ???
<Unit193> Did you try restarting network-manager?  (sudo service network-manager restart)
<megaminxwin2> yep
<megaminxwin2> did nothing
<Unit193> Thought there was a current issue with suspending and NM, hm.
<megaminxwin2> never affected me for some reason
<megaminxwin2> unless thats the issue now i guess
<Unit193> What version of Xubuntu?
<megaminxwin2> 16.04
<megaminxwin2> hello?
<megaminxwin2> anyone here?
<bazhang> dont crosspost megaminxwin2
<bazhang> and be patient
<dissi_> Hey guys when i try to install software from the software-center nothing happens. installing by command line works fine
<dissi_> Any idea why this is happening?
<megaminxwin2> sorry, its just that its been 12 hours since i first asked
<megaminxwin2> i feel ive been pretty patient
<bazhang> try askubuntu and ubuntu forums then
<bazhang> megaminxwin2, for one, its the weekend
<bazhang> megaminxwin2, secondly racing to get an answer wont speed the process
<megaminxwin2> i have never once had a response from those places in the past, and ive posted a few times there
<megaminxwin2> sorry im just
<megaminxwin2> irritated
<dissi_> Do I need to set some privileges for installing software? ( although i am root)
<megaminxwin2> and now the b43 drivers arent working
<akis> hi all. i am faceing the same issue under the same updater settings http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323320. Any idea or help?
<pjotter> Hi everyone. Is there a 12.04.5 version of Xubuntu? Or is 12.04.4 the last one?
<knome> xubuntu 12.04 is EOL since last april
<pjotter> I know. But it's about the last Xubuntu that will run decently on my 1215 Eee PC.
<knome> to explicitly answer your question, being EOL means no more releases either :)
<pjotter> But 12.04 will still work ofcourse. But no security updates etc?
<knome> well, you will get the non-xubuntu-specific updates for 5 years
<m3n3chm0> EOL = End Of Life
<pjotter> I'm installing a 'dead' OS :D
<knome> but no xubuntu-specific packages are being updated, nor bugs in them fixed
<pjotter> Well, thats good enough for me ;)
<knome> it's your computer, your choice and your own risk ;)
<pjotter> It won't run otherwise
<pjotter> It's the only option I got I'm afraid. Recent Xubuntu releases have become too heavy for that little machine.
<knome> or you can try another distro ;)
<pjotter> I was thinking of Lubuntu but I'm not sure taht would be any lighter than Xubuntu
<knome> it shares the same ubuntu core, so while it's lighter, not sure if it's light enough
<pjotter> I also tried plain Debian. But it's too heavy too
<knome> that said, there are things outside the ubuntu land
<pjotter> I know
<pjotter> Do you have any idea what is the cause of the 'heaviness' Is it the kernel or stuff that is installed along with it?
<knome> it's a combination of many things
<pjotter> Not something I could 'fix' by uninstalling/disabling some packages or something?
<knome> not really
<pjotter> I could make it a commandline only thing.
<knome> it would still be running the ubuntu core, and at that point, other options would totally be better for the usecase
<knome> bbl
<xubuntu44w> hello, is someone can help me with my wifi configuration (in french it is possible)
<xubuntu44w> ?
<akis> hi all. i am facing the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323320. Any idea or help?
<akis> i also read this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1586625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586625 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update notification but no update manager icon in launcher ?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tahngohotelnow> anyone having problem installing vmware workstation on 16.04
<tahngohotelnow> keep getting this
<tahngohotelnow>    Virtual machine monitor                                            failed
<tahngohotelnow>    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<bazhang> tahngohotelnow, try #vmware
<tahngohotelnow> Ok
<lostson>  /j #manjaro
<asdf1> i have a 1820x800 display. How can I use a program that have a minimum size of 1000x1000?
<hastiko> made live usb for 14.04...boots and gives me log in screen. Google says log in is 'xubuntu' and no password. That flashes the log in screen and resets it. MD5 sum is good. Ideas?
<h-dawg> I am on a thinkpad x220 and I do not show any of my wifi networks in my list.
<h-dawg> I am running xubuntu 16.04 and I have updated and upgraded. I am successfully connected to ethernet and talking to you through that
<squinty> h-dawg,  lspci -nn | grep -i Network   should show you your wireless.  if broadcom then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx   might also want to check Additional Drivers to see if anything is offered
<h-dawg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16784412/
<h-dawg> pls hurry I am installing ndswrapper at moderate tier speeds
<h-dawg> when I do sudo ip link set wlp3s0 up it says operation not possible due to rf-kill
<hastiko> is anyone ever active in here? its always dead and ignored
<krytarik> hastiko: Depends on whether people see you crosspost in #ubuntu, I guess.
#xubuntu 2016-05-29
<xubuntu54w> hi. was wondering if that bug from xfce/thunar consisting of desktop icons beeing rearrange on logout/reboot has been fixed or not. tanks
<xubuntu54w> thanks*
<NotGeoff> hello?
<vultan> Hey y'all -- I'm having a minor problem with Xubuntu 16.04 on my laptop when it resumes from suspend. It appears that the mouse buttons are being triggered. Specifically, the menu to switch workspaces pops up (that matches my middle mouse button), and the desktop select box seems to be enabled (it's as if my left button is being held down).
<vultan>  This can be cleared up by clicking around the desktop to clear everything up, but it confuses my kids as we're running Xubuntu on the family laptop. Any thoughts?
<lerner> how do you dim your screen?
<lerner> im now on settings editor, power management, i have changed values on "power on ac" but I dont see any changes
<lerner> function keys dont work either
<SidN> Hey guys im getting a revalidation error 5  read a lot there is a all_generic_ide option but no idea where to put it
<SidN> xubuntu does boot though, im just not entirely sure why it's happening, probably a bad sector?
<Tashtari> Hi all. Experiencing a little bugaboo with xubuntu 14.04.  The monitor keeps going to sleep after 10-15 minutes or so - I go to settings > power manager, and set both "put display to sleep" and "switch off display" sliders to "never", but still it goes to sleep after 10-15 minutes...
<Tashtari> Anyone know what I might be able to do to fix it?
<Tashtari> (and while we're about it... what's the difference between the display going to sleep and being switched off?  :D)
<LeoDaVinci> im having trouble getting xubuntu to start from a bootable usb. i have the correct iso on it and used lili to make it live. i have a hp laptop. i went into the bios and turned legacy support on and switched the usb to the top. also went into the boot options but my usb didnt show up. i used all usb ports aswell.
<MrTulias> Tashtari, light locker settings?
<Tashtari> MrTulias:  Where do I find those?
<MrTulias> settings> light locker settings
<Tashtari> "Blank screen after" and "Switch off display after" under Light Locker settings are both set to never, "automatically lock the session" is also set to "never".
<MrTulias> I don't know then, sorry
<Tashtari> Thanks anyway :(  Anyone elsse?
<xubuntu66w> Does anyone have experience using KeyPassX as a password manager?
<xubuntu66w> I'm thinking it's the best offline option for a Linux system.
<peyam> hi , Is it possible to change the Screen shot catcher uploader to public folder in Dropbox?
<HappyHobo> I realize this is an official xubuntu support channel but. . .\
<HappyHobo> I'm running Chalet and I'm having an issue, a minor issue that I can't resolve.
<HappyHobo> Hi pencilandpaper
<HappyHobo> Please don't run me off with a flaming torch but I need help with a bastard child of xubuntu.
<knome> HappyHobo, i'm sorry but you need to seek for support on chalet's own channels.
<HappyHobo> There isn't one.  Can you cut a guy some slack?
<peyam> HappyHobo, what is the problem?
<knome> peyam, nope.
<HappyHobo> It's just ubuntu with a new styler, new styles and backgrounds with a friendly default appearance.  It is xubuntu.
<peyam> knome, mayeb I can help in private chat if I know the deal
<HappyHobo> Please.
<knome> we don't set rules for what happens in your PM.
<peyam> knome, exactly.  HappyHobo give me abstract nice and quick and I will tell if I can help ot not
<knome> no abstracts on this channel.
<peyam> knome, you like to have power! We know that!
<HappyHobo> There is so much division in linux and it makes me so sad.  I started with linux 13 years again when the division grew rapidly.  I figure by now the lions would have laid down with the lambs but it just isn't so.  Ubuntu isn't just ubuntu, it's an excellent base for so many distributions.
<HappyHobo> ]
<knome> this is not about power; this is about channel rules you are accepting when joining and using the channel
<HappyHobo> peyam can I please pm you?  It'll take two seconds.
<peyam> HappyHobo, send me a pm and ignore the dictator
<HappyHobo> Wow.
<HappyHobo> How do I pm him now?\
<knome> HappyHobo, "/q nick" without the quotes on most clients
<HappyHobo> Doesn't anyone want to see linux succceed and not just their brand?  I'm not trying to argue I'm just sad and curious.
<HappyHobo> ubuntu isn't just a distribution it's a base, xubuntu is a cchild of ubuntu and so is chalet.
<knome> HappyHobo, see my PM
<HappyHobo> I left you a message.
#xubuntu 2017-05-22
<xubuntu14i> Hello.
<xubuntu14i> What is the purpose of this channel?
<Jungle_Ginger> Xubuntu relevant chat or questions.
<xubuntu14i> Ok, thank you. If I need anything, I'll drop by.
<gdi2k> hi, I've got an annoying issue with window buttons on the taskbar. When an application (like Skype or Hangouts) wants attention, it blinks, and it never stops blinking. I've tried the settings in Window Manager Tweaks, but it doesn't help
<gdi2k> "Keep urgent windows blinking repeatedly" is definitely off
<gdi2k> this is on Xubuntu 17.04
<Justanick> Is there an option to mount nfs-shares in thunar?
<flocculant> Justanick: not so sure if there's some specific thunar doodah to do that, I tend to see them in /mnt/thing - because that's where I mount them in fstab
<Justanick> flocculant: It's a laptop an the shares will change. Is there an other way as the fstab option?
<knome> gigolo can be used to manage shares
<flocculant> but doesn't apparently recognise nfs as a Service Type
<Justanick> Yes, the nfs is not listed as a service
<flocculant> Justanick: the shares will change because the laptop will be in different places with different shares available?
<Justanick> flocculant: exactly, also the available shares will changes
<flocculant> not sure then - sorry
<Justanick> flocculant: No problem. It has just been a question. :)
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> if you're in control of all of it - don't use nfs - then use gigolo :)
<Justanick> flocculant: I'm not in control of all of them.
<Justanick> That is the problem.
<flocculant> mmm - well if you work it out - come back and share the knowledge ;)
<Justanick> I May trigger the persons to share the stuff also with an other protocol.
<cyrano> Does whiskermenu not like Steam? I'm trying to edit steam's startup in the application menu, but it just duplicates with no changes
<cyrano> sorry, not startup, just the application, I want the application in the whiskermenu to execute a script to open steam correctly
<micProblem> hello
<micProblem> my xubuntu 16.04 machine is not recognizing my earphone mic
<micProblem> but it works perfectly fine on stock ubuntu
<micProblem> any help would be greatly appreciated
#xubuntu 2017-05-23
<micProblem> anyone?
<micProblem> can someone help?
<Golfgeo> Hi all: I'm having issues with kdenlive and am looking to revert to an older version that's still in the repros. Since both have the same name: How to I install version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 and not version 4:17.04+git201705191233~ubuntu16.04.1
<Calif> Hello,
<Calif> I'm running xubuntu 16.0.4. I'm having some issues with my NIC, I know it's related to the interface name change (enxxx etc)
<Calif> I edited the interfaces file and manaully assigned a static ip and I set it to auto, but a reboot doesn't bring the interface up
<bazhang> thats the systemd way
<bazhang> the enp0s etc etc
<Calif> I also tried sudo ifup enp3s0 and I get cannot assign requested address
<Calif> I think I have the settings right
<Calif> It's probably also relevant that the MAC address on this machine is pooched
<Calif> It
<Calif> It's a laptop, and it somehow lost the hardware address years ago, to which I resolve simply by setting a mac address manually
<Calif> I tried to define it in the interfaces file, "hwaddr ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx" but no change
<Calif> I see all zero's for the mac on an ipconfig -a
<Calif> Is the syntax for the hardware address right? Is that enough do you think to throw off the ability to bring up the interface?
<libussa> hey, I'm on 16.04, I have a bluetooth speaker I'm trying to pair with my laptop, but no joy...How can I debug that?
<libussa> the speaker is in the list of available bluetooth devices, but tha pairing fails
<likemindead> What's the terminal command to show what version of Xubuntu I'm running?
<akxwi-dave> lsb_release -a
<likemindead> Thanks.
<akxwi-dave> np :-)
<likemindead> This old Lenovo 3000 N100 just keeps on truckin' thanks to Xubuntu!
<Dr_Coke> crossover for 21$ for 24 hours at codeweavers.com
<Dr_Coke> hello
<Dr_Coke> how can I remove a link I made in the menu when I can't see it in the menu editor
<Dr_Coke> the whisker menu
<Dr_Coke> that is
<flocculant> Dr_Coke: remove the .desktop file from .local/share/applications/
<diogenes_> Dr_Coke, look for it in /home/$USER/.local/share/applications
<flocculant> I think ...
<flocculant> yea - I was I thought missing one from there :)
<Dr_Coke> thanks
<Dr_Coke> Hey flocculant and diogenes_ i removed it
<Dr_Coke> but its still in the menu
<Dr_Coke> after logging out and back in
<diogenes_> Dr_Coke, what is the exact icon name
<Dr_Coke> thunderbird
<Dr_Coke> Thunderbird
<diogenes_> Dr_Coke, look for it in /usr/share/applications
<diogenes_> and tell me if it's there
<Dr_Coke> no only thunderbird mail is
<Dr_Coke> which is good its there
<diogenes_> Dr_Coke, then run: find / -type f 2>/dev/null | grep "underbird.desktop"
<Dr_Coke> diogenes_, it can't find the right one
<Dr_Coke> because what happened is
<Dr_Coke> i uninstalled thunderbird
<Dr_Coke> from the repos and installed the source one
<Dr_Coke> well compiled to a directory
<Dr_Coke> and made a link in the menu to it
<diogenes_> Dr_Coke, did you run the command?
<Dr_Coke> yes
<diogenes_> and what was the output?
<Dr_Coke> it found it in 3 directories
<diogenes_> and did you remove it from those directories?
<Dr_Coke> no but i will
<diogenes_> so remove it and log out
<Dr_Coke> diogenes_,
<diogenes_> yes
<Dr_Coke> it removed the new entries
<Dr_Coke> but the one i wanted gone is still there
<diogenes_> Dr_Coke, then sudo apt install menulibre
<diogenes_> and try with it
<Dr_Coke> ok
<irongeeks> Does anyone know if SSH is turned off by default or has it been removed permanently? I checked the status on the services, it says it's dead, inactive and no such directory.
<knome> ssh what?
<knome> server never was enabled by default
<irongeeks> SSH to a Xubuntu PC from a Windows machine... it doesn't appear to be installed as its directory doesn't even exist
<knome> yes, that's the ssh server, and as i said, it was never enabled by default
<irongeeks> Alrighty..
#xubuntu 2017-05-24
<xubuntu03d> hahaha
<pragomer> how can I beste scale my xubuntu 16.04 desktop with macbooks hidpi display? setting font to e.g. 192 dpi lets look the font ok.. but window border, panel, whiskermenu is still not usable
<pragomer> what to do?
<knome> pragomer, you can switch to a (x)hdpi theme and panel can be configured to be bigger etc.
<pragomer> what is a hidpi theme for example?
<pragomer> by the way: the icons are too small too
<knome> Default-hdpi
<knome> you can change icon size too...
<pragomer> ok.. Ill try that :-)
<pragomer> and last: whiskermenu?
<knome> the short answer is that there isn't a single button that fixes this all, you'll have to go through some hurdles to get it all working
<pragomer> looks really ugly... compressed
<knome> i don't use it enough to know how it supports hidpi
<knome> (disclaimer: i don't use hdpi either)
<pragomer> hm.. can I change the size of icons somehow or do I have to find icons that are for hidpi?
<knome> depends where
<knome> if you mean the desktop, just go to the desktop settings
<knome> if you mean thunar, go to view -> ...
<knome> etc.
<pragomer> its desktop and thunar for example
<pragomer> ok I see.. everything is not set ok... except the whiskermenu
<gdi2k> On 17.04 using bundled Libreoffice, the lireoffice window completely freezes during scrolling. It's driving me crazy. It redraws only once scrolling has finished. Using nvidia graphics. Any ideas why this would be? It's unusable
<gdi2k> happens in calc and writer (haven't tried the others, but assume it's the same)
<sylvano> Hello
<barteks2x> I'm trying to install xubuntu 16.04.2 on my old laptop, but the installation and licecd (I use it from pendrive) seems very unstable. NetworkManager and uniquity keep crashing
<barteks2x> what can I do? I remember this laptop always had problem with linux livecds
<barteks2x> anyone? why would uniquity keep crashing?
<barteks2x> it doesn
<barteks2x> t matter if I boot into livecd or select install
<barteks2x> uniquity always crashes, and if I somehow manage to keep going then networkmanager will crash
<barteks2x> *ubiquity
#xubuntu 2017-05-25
<Saverio> devo installare una epson stylus office BX305F... in automatico non mi esce...qualcuno può dirmi come fare?
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> or is that italian
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pici> (its an from a .it host)
<cfhowlett> really?!  that's some FINE detective work, Lou!
<cfhowlett> wait how did you ID that as an Italian server?
<Pici> whois'ed the user, then plugged it into drill -x  (or dig -x if you prefer)
<Pici> whois-ing the ip would have worked too
<cfhowlett> gotta try that ...
<cfhowlett> thanks!
<Pici> and if I had setup irssi properly I could have used by geoip plugin, but thats for another day.
<Saverio> ok
<nailyk> Hi all. I just restart my debian to goes into ubuntu and the intel i211 network card is flapping every 4 seconds. A cheap usb/Ethernet works fine. Am not able to find many ressources on internet.
<nailyk> Any advices how to solve this?
<nailyk> Partial syslog: http://paste.debian.net/941013/ the intel adapter is the enp6s0. Thanks in advance :)
<nailyk> sorry forget versions: working in debian 8, not working in ubuntu 16.04.02.
<xubuntu22d> what kind of printer do i need to connect with my xubuntu 15.04
<geolr> Hi, troubleshooting my 16.04 install. Booting fine from USB, then installing runs smoothly. But the reboot ends with a black screen. Tried the other ubuntu options from the boot menu, there I see a kernel panic, no working init found. Any clues where to start?
<geolr> It\s a elderly Dell XPS430 with Core2 quad cpu
<geolr> is the kernel not compatible, any boot options that are different from the live boot?
<mrkramps> geolr, can you boot an older kernel?
<geolr> I used 14.04 for years... So the new kernel is too new? The one booted from live-usb is fine
<mrkramps> might be a kernel upgrade
<geolr> just did a e2fsck looks ok
<geolr> for /
<mrkramps> the same kernel version is shipped in different versions when upgraded
<mrkramps> that's what i meant wieh "older kernel"
<mrkramps> *with
<geolr> i'm typing this on the 16.04 live-usb. uname -a says
<geolr> Linux xubuntu 4.8.0-36-generic #36~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Sun Feb 5 09:39:57 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<geolr> so that kernel should be ok
<geolr> what is changed in the final install?
<mrkramps> obviously not as you get a kernel panic on boot
<geolr> oh, uname checks the harddrive, not the running system?
<nailyk> it check the runing system
<mrkramps> no, the kernel in the live system should be fine of course … my fault
<mrkramps> but your installed system most probably uses 4.8.0-45
<geolr> ah, I ticked to download updates... shall I try again without that?
<geolr> but fear the next update will then screw up again.
<mrkramps> geolr, for now i'd recommend reinstalling with 16.04.1 NOT .2
<mrkramps> .1 uses 4.4.0 with 3 years support for xubuntu
<mrkramps> the hwe stack in 16.04.2 with 4.8.0 is only supported for a shorter period
<geolr> great, thank you! I'll try my best.
<ddaughtrey> Hey everyone. Pretty new to xubuntu. Is there a way to auto-check for updates? Or do I just wait for the system to prompt me to install?
<knome> you mean to ask if there is a way to *manually* check for updates? :P
<ddaughtrey> Haha yes exactly
<knome> it's been a while since i've used the GUI updater, but i'm pretty sure it has a button to run the check
<ddaughtrey> Can you do it from a terminal?
<knome> sure; "sudo apt update" and then sudo apt dist-upgrade
<knome> (the latter updates the packages)
<Unit193> knome: apt full-upgrade
<knome> you can also do "apt list --upgradable" after the first one if you for some reason do not want to update, just see the updates
<knome> Unit193, hm?
<Unit193> knome: apt-get dist-upgrade or apt full-upgrade, not apt dist-upgrade
<knome> i just do apt dist-upgrade :P
<knome> is there a difference?
<Unit193> I doubt it, however the latter is not documented in the manpage or help, so likely compatibility and may be removedlater.
<holla> knome: see 'man apt'
<knome> holla, thanks for the information... :P
<holla> there is no dist-upgrade
<Unit193> holla: He's right in that it does function though.
<knome> i'll try full- next time then. good to know
 * holla hates undocumented stuff
<knome> pretty sure it's there for all apt-get migrants
<ddaughtrey> Uh if it's not listed on the manpage that's weird because it definitely ran when I used sudo apt dist-upgrade
<knome> ddaughtrey, nah, it's probably just an alias
<Unit193> knome: I'd presume they're the same since 'apt-get dist-upgrade' is now 'apt full-upgrade', and I'd say you're right.  I *thought* it didn't work, maybe I tried it and it was added later?  I have no idea.
 * knome shrugs
<knome> it's worked for me from the day i started using apt
<ddaughtrey> Alias makes sense.
<Unit193> 'There is a new "apt full-upgrade" that performs a apt-get dist-upgrade. "apt dist-upgrade" is still supported as a alias. The "apt upgrade" code is changed so that it mirrors the behavior of "apt-get upgrade --with-new-pkgs" and also honors "apt uprade --no-new-pkgs".'
<mrkramps> oO
<knome> Unit193, as an* :P
<Unit193> knome: Don't look at me, not my commit!
<knome> i know! :P
<Unit193> ...c832379bb1163800ed24412fbc19c53eea606a66 is mine.
<knome> oh yes that
<knome> brings me back fond memories
<knome> of funny commits
<knome> (:
<Unit193> Welp, ddaughtrey is gone.  I was going to mention that `apt` won't update any snaps he has though.
<knome> oh, snap!
<knome> (:
<Unit193> ddaughtrey: I wanted to say though, `apt` won't update any snaps you use.
<ddaughtrey> I'm not going to lie, not 100% what that means
<Unit193> It's an Ubuntu package format, self-contained squashfs systems.  It's an alternative to 'flatpak'
<ondondil> btw do you guys know if discord snap is maintained by canonical or discord devs or is it just made by some random guy?
<ddaughtrey> Ok so if I'm not sure if I've used any snaps would it matter to use apt or not?
<knome> ondondil, i'd say ask the maintainer ;P
<Unit193> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/05/04/discord-is-now-available-as-a-snap-for-ubuntu-and-other-distributions/ well considering the source...
<ondondil> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<BosiB> Hello everyone. I'm using Xubuntu 16.04 and I'm having trouble with my built in microphone of my Dell Latitude E6530. Any ideas?
#xubuntu 2017-05-26
<geolr> Hi, got some issues with elderly user (aged 81) and resizing of windows: Can the edges where you drag a window to resize (wider/taller) get somewhat bigger? Now they are very narrow (1px?) and hard to grab. Thx
<geolr> oh, and I thought to share my issues yesterday with 16.04 install: The kernel panic for the installed system from hdd disappeared when installed from USB-key made with rufus and not unetbootin.
<blingrang> hi
<knome> hello
<blingrang> On xubuntu trusty, after I lock the screen and log back in, my keyboard doesn't work in the active window.
<blingrang> I have to change focus to another window, type a character, then switch back to the original one. Only then it will work.
<notouchpad> hey guys! for some reason i cant use my detected touchpad, any tips on making it work?
<touchpadead> hey guys! i got a freshly installed xubuntu 16.04 and a not working, yet detected and enabled touchpad. Any tips on fixes?
<JohnFeerx> Hi
<touchpadead> My touchpad(detected, enabled) doesnt work on my fresh xubuntu 16.04, fixes?
<ddaughtrey> How do I change the password to root in a shell?
<xubuntu58d> help
<xubuntu58d> je suis débutant avec Xubuntu et je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'installer deux OS sur le même ordinateur ?
#xubuntu 2017-05-27
<xubuntu30i> helloo
<xubuntu01d> hello Xubuntu friends! I'm new in this community and I do need some help. I'm trying to change the resolution of my 22inc monitor
<xubuntu01d> this is a philips 220cw-8fb/00, and I have installed the Nvidia property drivers, but simply It dos not give me the possibility of selecting the resolution in NVIDIA Xserver  Settings. Could anyone give me an advise how to solve the problem?.
<sugardrunk> hello, I have two external Nvidia GPUs and Internal AMD card, When I boot, i get only a blinking cursor on black screen after the xubuntu loader rolling for a second or two, on windows everything works fine. I am not using a xorg-file.
<sugardrunk> of, and I try to use the internal card as a default
<sugardrunk> if I use external Nvidia, xubuntu boots and it boots with only AMD also
<sugardrunk> *of=oh
<opencw> hi all
<opencw> Is it normal that the screen sometimes flickers. I have Xubuntu 16.04.1 and have no external graphics card installed.
<opencw> maybe the panel is damaged?
<hbx>  I have a quick question how do I set systemwide proxy settings in Xubuntu? I tried the /etc/enviornment file but that did not work...
<opencw> dunno, but why you want to use proxy?
<hbx> well I have a squid proxy server running on a raspberry pi and need to set the client side
#xubuntu 2017-05-28
<O2zen> Hi I have a wifi connection problem, it is the right place to post about it ?
<moetunes> !wifi | O2zen
<ubottu> O2zen: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<O2zen> thanks i'll check that out
<moetunes> luck
<Fritz01> hello
<Fritz01> how do i enable compiz in xubuntu 17.04?
#xubuntu 2018-05-21
<peppar> hi
<peppar> I tried to install xubuntu with a usb stick. I dont see any legacy mode usb option in boot menu. but trying with ubuntu 18.04 the option is shown
<peppar> only EUFI usb is shown for xubuntu
<mikeybassart> JOIN
<Vo999> Hi there. I just updated from xubuntu16.04 to 18.04 on my thinkpad430. Now the Hardwarekey's (Mute/Volume+ -,MicOff) dosen't work any more?! Pulseaudio works, so I workaround with this. But Hardwarekey were nice to have.
<Vo999> Xubuntu18.04: Add an application (usr/bin/calibre) in the startup program list in systemsettings. After i restart the entry in list is gone and the program isn't started at all?
<thief_and_a_liar> does this mean there are 126 users of xubuntu in the world
<lapaga> of course not
<well_laid_lawn> he has spammed alot of channels lately
<thief_and_a_liar> http://usahealthtimes.com/2018/04/21/cancer-institute-finally-admits-marijuana-kills-cancer/
<well_laid_lawn> find a new hobby
<thief_and_a_liar> well_laid_lawn, this is the only channel I have joined on freenode
<thief_and_a_liar> so your lie is obvious
<xenial64-user> hi I have a Q please!!
<xenial64-user> is there a way to resume xubuntu 18.04 Live distro. It askes for a user/passwd...before i dump for a new distro???
<xenial64-user> n1 can help here?
<xenial64-user> does n1 know??
<alpha_Aquilae> enter?
<alpha_Aquilae> return...
<xenial64-user> is there a way to resume xubuntu 18.04 Live distro. It askes for a user/passwd...before I dump it for a new distro???
<xenial64-user> an1 expert here??
<akxwi-dave> try xubuntu with no password
<xenial64-user> is there a way to resume xubuntu 18.04 Live distro. It askes for a user/passwd...before I dump it for a new distro???
<xenial64-user> is there a way to resume xubuntu 18.04 Live distro. It askes for a user/passwd...before I dump it for a new distro???
<Andrio> xenial64-user, did you hear what akxwi-dave said?
<alpha_Aquilae> xenial64-user: do that>>>  login : xubuntu<return>  passwd : <return>
<xenial64-user> I am on Live DVD,  i tryed , not working...
<alpha_Aquilae> try with a stick...
<alpha_Aquilae> it's the same .iso
<zleap> try pressing enter for the password
<zleap> mint has a lock screen password,  and you just press enter (user name mint) to unlock the screen as far as I know there is no pasword set by default on live cds
<xubuntu27i> Olá, algum BR?
#xubuntu 2018-05-22
<guiverc> my 18.04 box I usually sleep overnight. recently on wake i get radeon (text) errors on screen briefly (no locker screen); then (quickly) to login screen (prior session gone).  Where can i expect to find the radeon messages (or anywhere useful) so i can track down more useful info?  (for #1772542)
<well_laid_lawn> guiverc:  tr looking at the X log and ~/.xsession-errors
<guiverc> well_laid_lawn, i didn't find an X*log in /var/log/ (no recent .xsession-errors)
<well_laid_lawn> next guess is to try dmesg
<guiverc> an obvious one, but i see radeon stuff there - re-looking  thanks
<guiverc> this may be it, anyone want to help me interpret (or confirm looks ..) -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NS2rJbTmhb/    is there a routine to convert sys.loctime to real.time  (for me to confirm time matches?)
<well_laid_lawn> try   dmesg -e
<guiverc> that is it - preparing to sleep messages further up... thanks well_laid_lawn !
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<guiverc> :) @ -e   thanks again.
<xubuntu11i> hola
<jost> Hi! I updated to 18.04 recently, but not samba shares are no longer accessible. I accessed them previously by entering "smb://192.168.xxx.yyy" as path in thunar. That opened up an authentication window, and everything was fine
<jost> No I get "Failed to retrieve share list from server: invalid argument"
<jost> Someone knows what could be the cause or fix?=
<pmjdebru1jn> jost: the server didn't change?
<pmjdebru1jn> what is the server which version of samba?
<pmjdebru1jn> jost: does smbclient work?
<pmjdebru1jn> smbclient -L \\192.168.xxx.yyy\MYSHARE (if I recall recorrectly, you may need to look into man smbclient for the details)
<jost> pmjdebru1jn: The server didn't change... I don't know the servers version. Smbclient does not work
<pmjdebru1jn> jost: my first guess might be a smb version mismatch
<jost> pmjdebru1jn: yes, that was the problem, just found it using google
<pmjdebru1jn> smb version mismatch?
<pmjdebru1jn> so you already fixed it?
<jost> Adding "client max protocol = NT1" to smb.conf worked
<jost> yes
<jost> just got it to work
<jost> Thanks :-)
<pmjdebru1jn> np :)
<pmjdebru1jn> though stick around, maybe someone has additional insight
<pmjdebru1jn> btw, does Thunar mount that via GVFS/GIO?
<eoli3n> Hi
<eoli3n> how to change default Desktop Environment with lightdm ? this is not working -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Changing_the_Default_Session . When i su user in tty, then startxfce4, no problem
<james1138> Hello from Indiana. Question. Is it possible for applications menu to auto-sort by name?
<james1138> Sorry. I should have said first that I am running 16.04.4 32 bit
<pmjdebru1jn> isn't that the default already?
<pmjdebru1jn> the favorites are manually sorted
<pmjdebru1jn> the other used menus are alphabetically sorted
<pmjdebru1jn> in all "all" "internet" etc
<pmjdebru1jn> james1138: or do I misunderstand?
<james1138> I was not sure. If I installed software that was not in the repository - it sometimes does not.
<james1138> Linux Game Database for example
<pmjdebru1jn> uhm
<pmjdebru1jn> software not in the repository
<pmjdebru1jn> ?
<pmjdebru1jn> if you install something outside of the repos, theres no teling what happens to your machine
<pmjdebru1jn> anyhow, I thought that the linux game database was a website, not an application?
<GridCube> no idea
<pmjdebru1jn> james1138: ?
<james1138> Sorry. I download some games from the website and install. But never mind.
<pmjdebru1jn> anyhow, do be careful installing anything from outside of the repos
<pmjdebru1jn> there's a lot of crap out there
<james1138> Understood
<xubuntu68i> Why doesn't xubuntu have a minimal install option?
<Eca_flipette> plop
<Eca_flipette> Today I went to studying, and the techs' put a 'H.S' note post-it on the dead screen... :'(
<Eca_flipette> It's so sad.
<FreakingOut1987> I have some pretty important data saved in mousepad editor. It has just become unresponsive. It usually happens once I open about 100+ tabs in one session. No idea what could cause the problem. I'm hesitant to force close any of these mousepads as they all fork from the same original process
<FreakingOut1987> What can I do to salvage the data saved in one of the apps?
 * drleviathan googles "mousepad editor"...
<drleviathan> does mousepad make backup files of its state, I wonder?
<FreakingOut1987> Nope, unfortunately it does not :*(
<FreakingOut1987> I really should stop using it
<drleviathan> nope, it appears not.  yeah, I suppose that goes with the "fast and lightweight" strategy
<drleviathan> either stop using it or remember to save you work as you go
#xubuntu 2018-05-23
<seatsea_m> Hello! I've encountered my most surprising bug yet.
<seatsea_m> I've just setup xubuntu on a zotac PI223, and as I open the software center, the device powers off completely, no warning, no kernel panic nothing
<seatsea_m> It seems to be when it begins scanning for firmware updates.
<pmjdebru1jn> that's not a good sign
<pmjdebru1jn> seatsea_m: that would imply your EFI/BIOS is buggy?
<pmjdebru1jn> seatsea_m: have you tried manually updating your EFI/BIOS ?
<seatsea_m> Well to begin with, I had to use a 32bit EFI loader to even be able to boot the installer. So logical assumption is, the software center is expecting 64bit EFI
<seatsea_m> When in reality, this device's EFI is 32bit
<pmjdebru1jn> possibly, though linux has most of the thing needed for different EFI bitness
<pmjdebru1jn> although they may have focussed on 32->64 not as much 64->32
<seatsea_m> Which is understandable, but I guess for the time being as this device is just destined to be a Skype machine, I would rather just disable the software center from scanning for firmware
<seatsea_m> However I wanted to report this issue anyway, as it's a pretty serious one.
<pmjdebru1jn> seatsea_m: btw, did you try updating the EFI manually to the latest and see if the issue is still reproducable?
<seatsea_m> I'll have to look into if that's possible for this device
<pmjdebru1jn> also, as a sidenote, does the device still have Legacy/CSM mode (given it's 32bit EFI, probablynot)? if so, that may be a better work around...
<pmjdebru1jn> seatsea_m: essentially the big question here is, is the kernel doing something wrong, or is it just triggering a bug in EFI
<pmjdebru1jn> EFIs in general are fairly buggy
<seatsea_m> It doesn't seem to have legacy, I looked around the BIOS options.
<pmjdebru1jn> I'm surprised you got xubuntu installed at all to be honest
<seatsea_m> Unless it's a weird hybrid bios like my old Asus board that did both legacy and EFI simultaneously (without a toggle). It seems to only support EFI
<seatsea_m> Have to agree with you there, didn't expect it to work either
<pmjdebru1jn> actually most BIOS/EFI do both simultaneously
<pmjdebru1jn> it's not weird at all
<seatsea_m> But the installation worked without a hitch other than having to put the 32 EFI loader
<seatsea_m> Oh, I assumed the default was to have a toggle to chose either/or
<seatsea_m> There does indeed seem to be a bios update tool,
<seatsea_m> I will run it
<pmjdebru1jn> so all new system simply have EFI... no BIOS
<pmjdebru1jn> but they have a bit of code called a CSM, which emulates BIOS APIs
<pmjdebru1jn> which is why most EFIs can do both simultaneously
<seatsea_m> Noted
<seatsea_m> Man I hate BIOS updates, always so worried there will be a power outage or something and brick the device
<pmjdebru1jn> in theory most EFI devices should be more robust in that sense
<pmjdebru1jn> but yeah, it's not fun regardless
<pmjdebru1jn> laptop are less unnerving... since built in UPS :)
<seatsea_m> Xubuntu reports this device has a battery, but it definitely doesn't
<seatsea_m> Alright, BIOS updated, still crashes the device when I open the software app
<pmjdebru1jn> presumably this is a mini-pc? so it probably has laptop grade hardware inside, maybe that includes the battery controller, even if no battery is connected
<seatsea_m> Maybe so
<seatsea_m> It's a P series
<pmjdebru1jn> so the last thing you could try, is setup a netconsole, and then try to crash it
<pmjdebru1jn> maybe some relevant kernel message will be captured
<seatsea_m> I've never done that before, how do I proceed?
<pmjdebru1jn> also, you might want to report this to the fwupd folks, since they might be able to guide you much better in this
<pmjdebru1jn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Netconsole
<seatsea_m> I should have know it's on the archwiki
<pmjdebru1jn> haha :)
<pmjdebru1jn> they do a good job of providing documentation yes :D
<pmjdebru1jn> that often mostly distro independant
<pmjdebru1jn> btw, to test netconsole, to see if its working, you can plugin a usb drive or something, that usually generates some kernel messages
<pmjdebru1jn> seatsea_m: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/fwupd
<seatsea_m> pmjdebru1jn: unfortunately, I can't run netconsole, neither of the interfaces on the device support polling,
<pmjdebru1jn> ah bummer
<pmjdebru1jn> I highly suggest to put this case on the fwupd list
<pmjdebru1jn> since this is likely not a xubuntu specific issue
<pmjdebru1jn> at worst the Zotac could be blacklisted in fwupd
<seatsea_m> Alright, unfortunately this is a device I'm setting up in a business situation, so I won't have much opportunity to debug
<pmjdebru1jn> i'd at least mention it on the list
<pmjdebru1jn> the flipside is though, depending on what it's used for, maybe a completely different device might be the proper solution
<pmjdebru1jn> 32uefi is something that isn't well supported on linux at all
<pmjdebru1jn> future major upgrades have a not negligible likelyhood of breaking
<pmjdebru1jn> anyhow that's your call, just food for thought
<seatsea_m> Well I'll leave the decision up to my boss, meanwhile is there a way I can disable the firmware update checking?
<pmjdebru1jn> no clue to be honest
<pmjdebru1jn> anyhow when looking for hardware to run linux on, having either legacy support (preferable), or 64bit EFI is not a luxury
<seatsea_m> pmjdebru1jn: tried disabling the update feature of gnome-software via dconf but no change
<Miki_J> hello, i managed to install xubuntu on an aspire es1-533 with "sudo ubiquity -b"
<Miki_J> i am having problems getting it to boot
<Miki_J> i followed the instructions here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/862946/unable-to-install-ubuntu-on-acer-aspire-es1-533
<Miki_J> from a rEFInd live system command line i did
<Miki_J> bcfg boot add 2 fs0:\EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi "GRUB Loader"
<Miki_J> it now boots to grub, but not xubuntu
<Miki_J> it boots thru rEFInd, but not the windows boot loader
<Miki_J> any ideas?
<james1138> Morning all. Hypothetical question. If I was wanting to tweak Xubuntu for speed... would applications with few or no dependencies that may run in the background be a consideration?
#xubuntu 2018-05-24
<xubuntu87d> hi how do i download the latest version of xubuntu
<cfhowlett> xubuntu87d, torrents is best
<Outy> Hello there =)  I have a litte prob with 18.04. When I mount a network share manual in terminal it does not appear in Thunar anymore. How can this be fixed?
<pmjdebru1jn> exactly how did you mount it?
<pmjdebru1jn> and how do you mean it doesn't appear in Thunar anymore
<pmjdebru1jn> mount -t cifs ?
<pmjdebru1jn> or via gvfs/gio ?
<pmjdebru1jn> Outy: do elaborate
<Outy> pmjdebru1jn: sudo mount -o vers=1.0 //192.168.0.100/folder /media/user/net
<pmjdebru1jn> did that work before? since that surprises me a little
<pmjdebru1jn> I thought Thunar only did the gvfs/gio stuff
<Outy> mounting is not the prob here... the prob is when i have done that on 16.04 it appeared in thunar as mounted network share, now its not visible and i have to navigate to the folder myself inside thunar
<pmjdebru1jn> i'm not sure whether the old behavior was intentional
<pmjdebru1jn> i'm not sure if manually messing with /media is a good idea to begin with to be honest
<pmjdebru1jn> but I'm hardly an expert
<pmjdebru1jn> Outy: stick around, maybe someone else can be more helpful
<Outy> pmjdebru1jn: see image - my new network share will be shown in thunar after mount via terminal: http://i.imgur.com/ndH8fA6.png
<Outy> pmjdebru1jn: now it's not shown in the quick links on left side anymore and i have to navigate to the folder
<pmjdebru1jn> I understand your issue
<pmjdebru1jn> I just wonder if your expectations are based on something that accidentally worked in older versions, as opposed to being an intentional feature
<pmjdebru1jn> but as I said, I'm not intimately familiar with Thunar
<pmjdebru1jn> just stick around
<Outy> okay i will ... =) thanks
<Outy> pmjdebru1jn: if you mount a network share, would you put it somwhere else? like /mnt/something ?
<pmjdebru1jn> probably
<pmjdebru1jn> to prevent conflicts with automounted stuff
<Outy> maybe that could be it ... i'll try
<pmjdebru1jn> the other way to look at this would be, try mounting a cifs share via thunar
<pmjdebru1jn> that will most likely be via GVFS/GIO
<pmjdebru1jn> maybe just figure out how that works via CLI
<Outy> thanks I will ^^
<FurretUber> How do I enable the hibernate button? I have tested hibernation with "systemctl hibernate" and it is working, but the button is not appearing
<Outy> ahhh i did that a while ago...   but i have to remember... wait a sec
<Outy> FurretUber: find it here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation          scroll down to Ubuntu 16.04 and above
<FurretUber> It worked, thank you
<rud0lf> greetings, fellow users :)
<knome> hello
<pmjdebru1jn> hey
<pmjdebru1jn> does anybody have a clue whats up with light-locker in xubuntu
<pmjdebru1jn> in regular ubuntu going to light-locker crossfades nicely into the locker screen
<pmjdebru1jn> on xubuntu I get briefly kicked back to my console, asif Xorg is being restarted or something
<pmjdebru1jn> it's not a huge issue
<pmjdebru1jn> but it makes locking the screen relatively slow before I can visually confirm my system is indeed locked
<pmjdebru1jn> i'm wondering whether that's a conscious change or just a minor regression
<pmjdebru1jn> so I just read this has always been the case on xubuntu
<pmjdebru1jn> oh wait
<pmjdebru1jn> light-locker != dm-tool
<jshjsxdhnj> hi
<jshjsxdhnj> HI
<jshjsxdhnj> hihihi and hi
<jshjsxdhnj> BYE
<genii> ...
<pmjdebru1jn> a brief but joyouce occasion
<chaslinux> gmplayer seems bugged in 18.04, there's an error in the default skin (a file not present).
<sublevel> screenshot of ^  https://i.imgur.com/ozLQxAh.png
<naval> hello
<naval> i need help
<Spass> hello naval, what's the problem?
<naval> hey spas
<naval> hey spass
<naval> my Gnome evolution is not working
<naval> it is showing this error (((The reported error was “Failed to authenticate: The name :1.6 was not provided by any .service files”.)))
<Spass> sorry, can't help with this one, but you may want to wait a bit for someone else to join
<naval> ok
<Outy> naval: you might want to try sylpheed instead ?
<jalt> Hi, do any of you know/use a hashing tool that integrates nicely with Thunar? Something like hashcheck for Windows (http://code.kliu.org/hashcheck/)? I am already aware of GUI tools like QuickHash and GtkHash, but I would prefer something more tightly coupled with Thunar.
<krytarik> Well, you could create a Custom Action for any of those.
<Spass> hello jalt, maybe this will help http://www.cupoflinux.com/SBB/index.php?topic=2812.0
 * flocculant likes custom actions
<jalt> hmm i would need to review the level of control over custom actions. i want a context menu that allows computing hashes of whatever was selected/highlighted, be it files or folders (recursively), or if the single selected item is itself a checksum file (*.md5, *.sha1, etc.) it should offer to verify the files, and be smart enough to detect relative/absolute paths etc.
<jalt> on a related note, i just installed thunar-gtkhash (xubuntu 16.04.4 amd64), which supposedly integrates gtkhash with thunar, and nothing happened. maybe i need to logout/login.
<jalt> ok, thunar-gtkhash is definitely not what i want. all it does is add a digests entry to (normal) file properties. I will check that custom actions link. I believe the magic to be provided by zenity, which I will also look into. Thanks for the tips!
#xubuntu 2018-05-25
<kj4> hello all!
<kj4> How do I get Xubuntu to stop forcing 3840x2160 desktop resolution, and lock it at 2560x1440 ?
<kj4> 18.04
<fixmer> hi
<fixmer> how to remove the favourite menu from startmenu?
<fixmer> menulibre doesent seems to help me
<pmjdebru1jn> not sure if that's possible, does it matter much?
<pmjdebru1jn> fixmer: grep -Ri favo ~/.config/xfce*
<pmjdebru1jn> might give you a lead
<pmjdebru1jn> maybe if you remove all items it will disappear on its own?
<fixmer> thanks pmjdebru1jn, ill try
<xubuntu37i> (Hi - may I ask for some advice? I am installing XUbuntu: I created a RAID 1 LD array using the embedded controller. During the installation dialog: it shows two separate drives (sda/sdb) - has it ignored the embedded card's array?
<genii> More likely is that the embedded controller does not perform true hardware RAID
<flocculant> xubuntu37i: hi - not got any experience with Raid - but rather than you wait for no answer if you don't get one soon - you can ask that in #ubuntu where more people are active
<genii> Since if it did, you would only be presented with a single device
<flocculant> lol at posting that at the same time as genii :)
<genii> flocculant: I had a minute or two between lunch mouthfuls to respond :)
<flocculant> :)
<genii> Heh, and they timed out anyways
<flocculant> *shrug*
<thief_and_a_liar> https://youtu.be/Th5V4LorGfg
<knome> thief_and_a_liar, we have #xubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter and youtube link pasting.
<xubuntu80w> Hi guys, I am trying to configure a VPN on xubuntu by choosing "import a saved VPN configuration" from the network manager (GUI), as I got the config files saved. I noticed that once I pick up a server the only tabs I have got is General, Proxy, IPv4 settings and Ipv6 settings. I am missing the VPN tab. Does anyone know what I am doing wrong? (First time with xubuntu). Thanks a lot for your help
<runnicd> I have blurry font rendering on Chrome [only]. How to fix it?
<drleviathan> I've never seen this problem, but started googling it.  It appears to be common enough to happen on both linux and windows.  The fix may have something to do with libfreetype.
<runnicd> I did google it, followed a few troubleshoots, no results. Is this "libfreetype" a missing package that I may download?
<drleviathan> BTW, what version of xubuntu?  18.04 or something older?
<runnicd> 18.04
<drleviathan> and this problem started on first install?  or sometime later?
<runnicd> I'm not really sure. I did however update Chrome, but I happen to notice the problem out of the blue. So I'm not sure when it started.
<drleviathan> I note that I have libfreetype installed:   $ dpkg -l | grep libfreetype
<drleviathan> also my google version is 66 something:  $ google-chrome --version
<runnicd> Google Chrome 66.0.3359.181
<runnicd> output: ii  libfreetype6:amd64                    2.8.1-2ubuntu2                         amd64        FreeType 2 font engine, shared library files
<drleviathan> you might try moving your google-chrome config to the side to see if the problem goes away:  $ mv ~/.config/google-chrome ~/.config/old-google-chrome
<drleviathan> that is, close chrome and then move your config to the side
<drleviathan> restart crhome
<drleviathan> if the problem goes away then the problem is somewhere inside your old config files, if not it would probably be a problem with the system, or google-chrome's interaction with it
<drleviathan> my google-chrome version is 66.0.3359.139
<drleviathan> I haven't done an "apt-get upgrade" in a couple weeks
<drleviathan> (you can recover your config by closing chrome, moving the old-google-chrome dir back to google-chrome, and restaring the browser)
<drleviathan> (er... you'd first want to remove the recent "clean" google-chrome config dir before moving the old one back)
<runnicd> Hmmm, could be the update then?
<drleviathan> yes, plausible
<runnicd> Perhaps I should wait for another update. Meanwhile, I'm gonna stick with Firefox.
<drleviathan> sounds like a good plan
<runnicd> Thank you drleviathan, I appreciate your time.
#xubuntu 2018-05-26
<xubuntu60i> Hi
<xubuntu60i> Anyone there/?
<krytarik> Yes - you, me, and the other one.
<xubuntu60i> Cool I'm reinstalling Xubuntu
<xubuntu60i> I have one problem with my computer though
<xubuntu60i> It works well but it'll freeze at random times
<xubuntu60i> I tried resetting CMOS and it helps sometimes
<xubuntu60i> Idk what the problem is
<xubuntu60i> ANy ideas>
<xubuntu60i> ?*
<xubuntu60i> Gotta restart
<xubuntu60i> brb
<__jb_> So my login screen is black. After a few hard resets, I just tried putting in my password and it worked. So it's booting to the login. I just can't see it.
<__jb_> Locking the screen mid-session also goes to black screen.
<__jb_> 16.04, fully updated, fairly fresh install, dual booted with windows 10, UEFI version
<__jb_> It's a laptop. Last time I shut it down, it was connected to an additional display. Before turning it on again, the display was unplugged. Maybe that's related? I can't reconnect it to that display at the moment because I'm not at home.
<netcrash> Hello everyone, the sound on my xubuntu isnt working. I opened pavucontrol the sound config looks ok the sound bar moves has sound is played but nothing is out of the sound speakers.
#xubuntu 2018-05-27
<nova_> I'm trying to remember what I had to do to get Thunar to be able to browse linux and windows machines under "Browse Network"
<nova_> I'm on a fairly fresh install of 18.04
<nova_> coming from 16.04
<nova_> samba works fine, smbtree shows network hosts/shares
<xubuntu56d> hey
<xubuntu56d> i want change the pin of my computer
<xubuntu56d> how i can make it?
#xubuntu 2019-05-20
<Kumool> Does anybody know of a mouse gesturing application?
<well_laid_lawn> Kumool:  what are you looking to do or what do you mean by mouse gesturing ?
<Kumool> argh
<Kumool> left
<Kumool> dangit
<Kumool> So because X seems to hang/freeze and eat up key events except for the mouse which is the only thing that is responsive, I was wondering if there was a mouse gesturing thing that I could use for restarting the computer whenever that happened
<Kumool> mouse gestures like opera gestures and so on, basically the moves in a certain way and it performs an action
<Kumool> thats a gesture
<Kumool> i think
<gimpnixon> hey everyone!
<xubuntu14d> Hi everyone i need help, i'm new to linux and i can not install vlc media player to see a movie thanks
<xubuntu48d> Hi everyone i need help, i'm new to linux and i can not install vlc media player to see a movie thanks
<gimpnixon> I was sent over here from #ubuntu when i asked about changin themes on my system, I recently stripped it down because i was having some issues with my desktop environment, I'm using a base system now with only Compiz and Xfce4 panel and thunar. the only issue i'm having is I have not been able to find a way to change my theme across the board. Emerald worked sort of, but was limited in scope. so i
<gimpnixon> switched to gtk-window-decorator and havn't been able to consistently change my theme in any way, and also unable to tone down the blinding white background on thunar as well. I read about chaning gtkrc and gtk2.0 css, and have not had luck with that either, any suggestions woudl be awesome, thank you all
<well_laid_lawn> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager -> Appearance (tabs Style, Icons) and/or Settings Manager -> Window Manager (tab Style). Starting with Xubuntu 13.10, you can control some of your theme colors from Settings Manager -> Theme Configuration.
<gimpnixon> well_laid_lawn unhelpful
<well_laid_lawn> k
<gimpnixon> thank you for the reply though really
<louigi> Hey everyone! Installed Xubuntu 18.04. Laptop is Lenovo X1 Carbon. When I am locking my screen, it goes blank. I then either have to type my password in the dark or reboot. Can this be fixed? Googling has not yielded helpful results.
<pmjdebruijn> louigi: it only happens on 18.04.2 not 18.04.1 IIRC
<pmjdebruijn> louigi: Ctrl+Alt+F1 then Ctrl+Alt+F8
<pmjdebruijn> is a workaround
<pmjdebruijn> or just install 18.04.1 and don't install the kernel 4.18 hardware enablement stack
<louigi> pmjdebruijn: Ha! So it's a known issue?
<louigi> This is like a huge bug, I must say
<louigi> Will try the shortcuts later (the laptop is not with me now). Is there anywhere I can read about this?
<pmjdebruijn> I don't have the bug entry handy
<pmjdebruijn> i'm not sure if the 18.04.2 ISO actually has an option to install without HWE kernel
<pmjdebruijn> louigi: it's a bug, though not huge
<louigi> I did not see such an option
<pmjdebruijn> then just download the 18.04.1 ISO, and then update
<brainwash> you can downgrade also, can't you?
<pmjdebruijn> not sure
<pmjdebruijn> can you with a HWE?
<pmjdebruijn> since it also involves Xorg?
<pmjdebruijn> without huge risk?
<brainwash> I'd think it's just a package downgrade
<brainwash> well, replacement actually
<louigi> This is a new laptop, so I can, of course, reinstall, although it's strange to install an older version... Well. Not so strange in Linux world, but still, I hope this will be fixed?
<louigi> On the other hand, 18.04 came out a year ago...
<pmjdebruijn> it's not an older version
<pmjdebruijn> 18.04.1 ships the original kernel which 18.04 was released with
<pmjdebruijn> 18.04.2 ships with the kernel 18.10 was originally released with
<louigi> Oh, and the other one is with HWE
<pmjdebruijn> the .2 release have newer kenels with shorter support, to be able to support new hardware
<louigi> Nice. Xubuntu site said nothing about it.
<pmjdebruijn> everything else between 18.04.1 and 18.04.2 is the same except for some bugfixes, which you'll be able to download after install in any case
<louigi> Ok, I will consider re-installing. This is such BS.
<pmjdebruijn> louigi: this is common practice in all ubuntu variants for quite a few years now
<pmjdebruijn> louigi: bugs happen sadly
<louigi> pmjdebruijn: Interesting, I have 14.04 and 16.04 and had no issues
<pmjdebruijn> louigi: i'm not sure how that's relevant
<pmjdebruijn> regression just happen at some point
<louigi> Anyway, thank you for your help. Btw, the suggested shortcuts workarounds - what will they do?
<pmjdebruijn> where and when is arbitrary
<louigi> Sure
<pmjdebruijn> install 18.04.1 isn't a workaround
<pmjdebruijn> it should be a fix
<louigi> I meant what you initially suggested
<pmjdebruijn> the bug does not exist in 4.15 kernel, which will be support for the entire 18.04 lifecycle
<pmjdebruijn> at least if I'm not mistaken
<brainwash> It's an Xorg thing I'm pretty sure
<brainwash> with version 1.20
<pmjdebruijn> oh well "HWE" thing
<brainwash> bug 1801609
<ubottu> bug 1801609 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Fails to deactivate dpms off mode after user initiated wake-up events(not system-suspended, just locked and dpms active)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801609
<pmjdebruijn> for practical purposes I consider a HWE usually as an inseperately combination of kernel+xorg, although they may be seperable :)
<louigi> brainwash: Thank you!
<louigi> pmjdebruijn: Thank you!
#xubuntu 2019-05-21
<skjones> question: is XFCE "multi-threaded"?  i read that gnome is "single-threaded" and that hampers performance.
<xubuntu30w> HELP
<knome> xubuntu30w, try asking the real question
<knome> or, any question to begin with
<xubuntu30w> install oracle database 18c
<pmjdebruijn> that's an objective
<pmjdebruijn> not a question
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu30w: where are you running into trouble installing oracle on xubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> (also keep in mind that this is a xubuntu support channel, not oracle per se, so most people in here may very well have little to no experience with oracle, I guess many of us try to avoid it when possible)
<zohaib> is it just me here ?
<jarnos> I wonder which starts pulseaudio automatically after few seconds even if I set 'autospawn = no' in /etc/pulse/client.conf ?
<Unit193> pulseaudio.socket
<jarnos> Unit193, What is that? I just tested that if I remove pulseaudio plugin from panel PA does not restart automatically.
<Unit193> systemd unit.
<jarnos> Unit193, no there is no such a unit.
<Unit193> So you're on Bionic.
<jarnos> Unit193, yes, but I have pulseaudio 12.2 from pulseeffects ppa
<jarnos> Unit193, which release has the socket?
<Unit193> ...That would really have been important to add.
<jarnos> Unit193, is pulseaudio.socket on older or on newer release? Or is it that I have non-default PA version?
<Unit193> Bionic doesn't have it, disco does.
<neem> Hi, kinda awkward for me to crawl over here, but here's the deal; I got a new laptop today, and decided to install xubuntu for the first time. I get a "register access failure" before installing, and when I finish installation, I take out my disk, and am told there is no OS on the system. wat do?
<GridSgma> hello
#xubuntu 2019-05-22
<xubuntu32w> Hi
<Unit193> Heya.
<xubuntu32w> I am having application crash issues in Xubuntu 18.0.4
<xubuntu32w> Can u Help?
<Unit193> I mean, not with the provided information.
<xubuntu32w> I installed Rhythmbox on this distro version. It get crash whenever I try to search in Soundcloud Plugin in it. Rest player is functioning properly. Also I do get popup message everytime i boot saying there is some problem ans ask me to report. I reported several time but not resolved yet
<xubuntu32w> I have also reached Rhythmbox community and provided them stack trace. They analysed it and replied that there is some issues with plugins in distro writtem in python
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0 seems to have a few.
<Unit193> Ah, fun...
<xubuntu32w> I found the thread with same issue.. should I share may stack trace??
<xubuntu32w> Is this issue not resolved yet?
<Unit193> I would suppose not, if you're still running into it.  I haven't used Rhythmbox since Ubuntu 6.04.
<kadiro> xubuntu32w> audacious is also good
<xubuntu32w> does Audacious support web streaming from soundcloud and other music streaming services?
<xubuntu32w>  does Audacious support web streaming from soundcloud and other music streaming services?
<kadiro> no idea
<xubuntu32w> any other player u suggest for listening web based content?
<kadiro> xubuntu32w> may be mpv as a video/audio player
<Unit193> clementine: Listen to internet radio from SomaFM, Magnatune, Jamendo, Intergalactic FM, Digitally Imported, JAZZRADIO.com, ROCKRADIO.com, RadioTunes.com, Soundcloud, Icecast and Subsonic servers.
<Unit193> !info clementine
<ubottu> clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1+git276-g3485bbe43+dfsg-1.1build1 (bionic), package size 4520 kB, installed size 17031 kB
<xubuntu32w> i tried clementine but it doesnt show soundcloud search
<xubuntu32w> is there any issue with plugin?
<gambl0re> hello?
<gambl0re> anyone use xubuntu and experiencing this?
<gambl0re> im using xubuntu, whenever i suspend it never resumes. how can i fix this?
<zohaib> UwU
<zohaib> bionic beaver
<supersoniczeus> hello
<xubuntu08w> Hello, there. What is the driver included in Xubuntu 18.04 LTS for AMD GPU?
<xubuntu08w> I'm using the Athlon 200GE with the Vega 3 iGPU.
<brainwash> xubuntu08w: amdgpu
<xubuntu08w> thx
<xubuntu08w> And are the differences between it and the PRO variant negligable?
<brainwash> in what regard?
<brainwash> the performance should be the same I'd think
<xubuntu08w> Thanks, a lot! PRO screwed up my installation. Bye!
<diogenes_> he didn't look too happy.
<xubuntu08w> hi, after installing xubuntu on my asus laptop, i find that the volume its too low, how i can reoslve this? thanks
<diogenes_> even 150% volume?
<xubuntu08w> 150 volume its bad
<vp11> genii: just to let you know, this weekend I added the repo you sent me, the "bleeding edge" graphic drivers
<vp11> but unfortunately the problem persists. at a random point the amdgpu crashes and it freezes the whole interface
<vp11> the system is still alive because sound keeps coming out (e.g. when watching a video) but you can't operate in it anymore. even the keyboard halts (no response from shortcuts and no lights when turning caps lock or num lock on/off)
<genii> vp11: I appreciate the update, thanks
<vp11> even if I 'chromecast' something to an external TV, when the 'error' occur the TV keeps streaming the audio but the image freezes
<vp11> I guess I'll keep this repo, though. maybe a fix will come up someday
<genii> vp11: If you enjoy tinkering, may want to experiment with changing the I/O kernel scheduler https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/IOSchedulers
<genii> It could be there is some issue with the new multiqueue scheduler
<vp11> I use this laptop to work so I'm less inclined to start tinkering with it, in the case I do something catastrophic. Damned Lenovo sells the device saying it's compatible with Ubuntu when it really isn't :(
<vp11> and I'm admittedly not well versed enough to tinker with I/O schedulers
<genii> vp11: Likely Lenovo has only tested with LTS releases which were available at the time the machine was being sold
<genii> ..later LTS or interim releases may not have been fully tested
<vp11> it says it's "certified" to run Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. I'm running Xubuntu 18.04 LTS. since we've concluded it's a GPU problem then it's unlikely that going to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS will fix the issue.
<vp11> although I also admit that I didn't try it...
<vp11> ThinkPad A485 is quite recent, I think they started selling it not even a year ago
<xubuntu88i> Can you remove XFCE on Xubuntu and just use openbox / i3?
<xubuntu88i> Lolda
<xubuntu88i> Pls
<xubuntu88i> Me names helgs
#xubuntu 2019-05-23
<xubuntu95w> how can I get myscreen to the right colors? greens look like blues,yeellows look like whites
<pmjdebruijn> with my screen, you mean your actual monitor?
<pmjdebruijn> typically (x)ubuntu has no special effect on colors
<gnrp> xubuntu95w: Sounds more like a defunct cable?
<pmjdebruijn> what graphics card do you have (using which driver), what type of connector are you using to connect the system to the monitor, what type of monitor are you using?
<quadrat> Hey, I just installed xubuntu, as I was told that is the 'main' distro for xfce. But right out of the box I have 2 problems (the fist one is in xfce itself, probably?) https://imgur.com/a/VR4nFa9 is there a fix to that? I get that every time I open a new thunar window for the first time
<brainwash> quadrat: that is a GTK bug
<brainwash> a new one
<quadrat> oh damn, so no way around it brainwash?
<brainwash> other than downgrading GTK3? I guess no
<brainwash> same bug can be seen in Nemo, Nautilus and probably other places also
<quadrat> and the other one is, I want to use Parole media player, the live iso works perfect, but installed (with all codecs) almost nothing plays
<quadrat> and some vids, with the same codec works, and the next file doesnt
<quadrat> I made sure that gstreamer1.0 plugins are installed (with the ubuntu-restricted-extras) but almost nothing plays
<brainwash> what is the error message?
<quadrat> give me a sec
<quadrat> mesa: for the -simplifycfg-sink-common option: may only occur zero or one times!
<quadrat> mesa: for the -global-isel-abort option: may only occur zero or one times!
<quadrat> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<brainwash> that is bad
<quadrat> huh?
<brainwash> a Segmentation fault is
<brainwash> that's a crash
<brainwash> = bad
<quadrat> well, how come it works on the live usb?
<quadrat> oh okay :)
<brainwash> does the same happen with "gst-play-1.0 <videofile>"?
<quadrat> what package ist that? as the command is not available
<brainwash> doesn't it offer you to install the needed package?
<quadrat> no
<brainwash> Provided by: gstreamer1.0-plugins-base-apps
<quadrat> thanks
<brainwash> ohh mmh
<quadrat> hm?
<brainwash> did you install the vaapi gstreamer plugin?
<brainwash> this may be problematic
<brainwash> and not present when using the live iso
<quadrat> it was autoinstalled brainwash
<brainwash> I would check if removing it helps
<quadrat> .. yup thanks it works brainwash :)
<brainwash> so, vaapi support is still somewhat bugged :/
<brainwash> I saw a bug report for it some time ago
<quadrat> weird, because before that I was on debian, and it worked fine (and I'm pretty sure it was installed)
<quadrat> (in buster)
<brainwash> interesting
<quadrat> will check it out again on a live usb
<quadrat> but I thought, with a ryzen + igpu it does makes sense to go ubuntu, just for the newer mesa+kernel
<brainwash> newer means new bugs also
<brainwash> like the menu bug
<quadrat> well, that kind of bug, I don't mind too much, the parole thing is more annoying as my cpu fan is spinning faster :(
<quadrat> but it should not happen too much probably
<brainwash> quadrat: you could try a different media player
<quadrat> brainwash, sure, which ones do you want to have tested?
<brainwash> mpv I guess
<quadrat> sure, probably with vaapi?
<brainwash> mpv --hwdec=auto <file>
<brainwash> with and without
<brainwash> see what works best for you
<quadrat> brainwash, works good, almost no cpu usage
<brainwash> great
<quadrat> brainwash, about 1-2%
<quadrat> maybe also to specify h264 main10 profile
#xubuntu 2019-05-24
<xubuntu77d> is diagenes up here
<xubuntu77d> does anyone without redirecting me know about how to get windows 10 up here
<xubuntu77d> yo
<quadrat> brainwash, just wanted to report back, so I tested debian, and I remembered wrong, in debian it at least doesn't crash, but the video output is just garbage
<Unit193> Debian stable, buster/testing, or unstable/sid?
<quadrat> Unit193, buster, as I can't use debian stable (kernel too old)
<likemindead> I've installed the full xubuntu-desktop package on top of my Ubuntu 18.04 LTS install. There any problems I might have? I love Xubuntu so much more!
<Unit193> Did you just install it as a meta, or did you install the task?
<quadrat> likemindead, you shouldn't, and if there is a xubuntu package not working you still have the ubuntu packages (gui)
<likemindead> Neat.
<likemindead> Thanks!
<likemindead> I'd say that 99% of my laptop use is Firefox & RetroArch.
<xubuntu60w> can anyone here help with sound issues, no stereo, only mono
<guiverc> xubuntu60w, you could try #ubuntu too, but the only mono issues i've ever had were result of faulty-cable
<xubuntu75w> приветствую
<xubuntu75w> hola
<diogenes_> hi
<gnrp> hi
<m_ad[m]> o/
<xubuntu22i> So.... Why did everyone here decide to choose Xubuntu rather than other flavors of debian? (looking for comparison info)
<xubuntu22i> !nickserv
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<diogenes_> xubuntu22i, because people have different tastes, some like vanilla ice-cram, some chocolate and fruit.
<Nielzie> hi
<Nielzie> bye
#xubuntu 2019-05-25
<ahklerner> hello if someone could point me to the correct channel if this is not the correct one i would appreciate it. i have got an hp 2760p 2 in 1 laptop and have installed xubuntu. i would like to get the autorotation working if possible. i have followed a couple solutions i found on google but they were from like 2013 and do not seem to work correctly. where would i go about getting assistance
<ahklerner> if i go into display settings and change the rotation it rotates display but the pen is 180 degrees out of sync
<ahklerner> i have attempted to set up the magick rotation from https://launchpad.net/magick-rotation
<ahklerner> when i run the program it gives same attribute error as this person https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/al6nbj/help_installing_magick_rotaion_linux_mint_191/
<ahklerner> ha i just got it to run by editing line 28 to pynotify_support = False
<ahklerner> awesome. i love xubuntu
<gnrp> hm, I have a simple question: Recently, some systems I am on via ssh-tmux-ssh make text italic instead of a different background color in xfce-term
<gnrp> where lies the problem? Is it a terminal confiugration or something on one of the remote systems?
<scootergrisen> How can i submit translation for these strings? https://git.launchpad.net/xubuntu-default-settings/tree/usr/share/xubuntu/templates/po/xdg-xubuntu-templates.pot
<Unit193> I'd say https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-default-settings but it doesn't appear to be set up right?
<scootergrisen> ok i will create a bug for it
<scootergrisen> I made https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1830471 in case anyone cares
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1830471 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Translate menu items in Create document sub menu" [Undecided,New]
<Unit193> LP 1473712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1473712 in Launchpad itself "Import translations from & export them to git repos" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473712
<friendlyGoat> heya, i was wondering, i upgraded to 19.04 and when im about to login i see a quick error message that says
<friendlyGoat> iwlwifi 0000:00:0c.0: BIOS contains WGDS but no WRDS
<friendlyGoat> and i have no idea how to fix it. my wifi seems to work when i aint using ethernet but that keeps showing up. how would i go about fixing it?
<gnrp> friendlyGoat: So everything works but there is some error message?
<friendlyGoat> gnrp: yeah i can use my computer and all that but i keep getting that error message when i first boot up.
<friendlyGoat> pardon, i was in the shower.
<ahi2> friendlyGoat, can you repeat the error message?
<friendlyGoat> iwlwifi 0000:00:0c.0: BIOS contains WGDS but no WRDS
<ahi2> maybe try --  dmesg | grep -e iwl    and see what it says
<friendlyGoat> https://pastebin.com/26pGXim6
<ahi2> friendlyGoat,  see https://askubuntu.com/questions/1040547/system-with-intel-wireless-ac-9462-freezes-unless-wifi-is-diabled-due-to-missing
<friendlyGoat> gonna check it out
<ahi2> the part about 'Conflict between TLV & NVM regarding enabling LAR'
<ahi2> in your paste
<friendlyGoat> i finished doing what that link said, i'll see if it works next time i boot. thanks!
<ahi2> do you have wifi issues?
<friendlyGoat> nah, for some reason that driver was acting weird but i was still able to use wifi
<friendlyGoat> i just get that odd error
<friendlyGoat> i mostly use ethernet however
<ahi2> ok i wonder if that fix will get rid of the other message about 'WGDS but no WRDS'
<friendlyGoat> hopefully. time will tell, i gotta go however. thanks!
<ahi2> ok
<Mdlpe> hi, how to get a caps lock keyboard indicator on Xubuntu ?
<xubuntu82i> how to start my xubuntu ....after installation it take me here....no option to go to desktop???
<ChunkzZ> ya'll broke it. re-install....
<bodiccea> ChunkzZ, not very good answer, if it was to xubuntu82i's question. If install was wrong, it will be wrong again doing the same.
<ahi2> anyone get random screen freeze on 18.04 xfce intel graphics laptop? a temp fix is to ctl+alt+f1 then ct+alt+f7 but im looking for a real fix.
<brainwash> ahi2: then you should look for a bug report first
<ahi2> i am
#xubuntu 2019-05-26
<xubuntu55w> Hi
<xubuntu55w> Hola?
<xubuntu55w> tengo una pequeña duda de noob , alguien me puede ayudar ?
<krytarik> !es | xubuntu55w
<ubottu> xubuntu55w: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu55w>  I have a doubt can someone help me?
<krytarik> Maybe, just ask.
<xubuntu55w>  I chose the dark theme in the operating system, now all applications are in dark mode, in some the application itself gives the option to choose the theme, but in some others, not as MYSQL-Workbench already searched and can not find between the menus the option where I can change it
<xubuntu55w>  I was wondering if I can keep thedark theme, without affecting the view of the applications
<xubuntu64w> Hi there! I'm looking for help on how to make a series of Terminal commands executable, please.
<xubuntu64w> You see, I need to rebind F keys to numpad sometimes, and I have to open Terminal and scroll them
<xubuntu64w> every single time, is there a way to add them to a text file and make it executable, like a .bat file in Windows?
<krytarik> xubuntu64w: http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_writing_shell_scripts.php - it appears this is a nice guide about writing and running shell scripts - there are many more though.
<xubuntu64w> I'll look it up, thanks.
#xubuntu 2020-05-18
<xu-irc54w> What setting do I need to tweak to get 20.04 LST using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<xu-irc54w> oops *LTS
<Unit193> The upgrade will be offered at the first point release in July, or you can jump early with `do-release-upgrade -d`
<xu-irc67w> hey total newbie here. first time using linux. i use xubuntu as os for one of my oldest notebook which has Intel GMA X3100 as gpu. But I only get 640*480 screen resolution and can't change it. Is there any way to have higher resolution?
<vimart> perhaps if you change the Drivers: Settings>> Additional Drivers?
<vimart> xu-irc67w:
<xu-irc67w> Thanks for the reply but no additional drivers avaible it says
<diogenes_> xu-irc67w, is it a fresh install?
<xu-irc67w> yes
<diogenes_> and it had the same resolution while installing?
<xu-irc67w> yes
<diogenes_> xu-irc67w, in terminal run: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<diogenes_> paste here the output.
<xu-irc67w> OpenGL renderer string: llvmpipe (LLVM 9.0.1, 128 bits)
<diogenes_> xu-irc67w, and now: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the url.
<diogenes_> wrong
<diogenes_>  lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<xu-irc67w> https: //termbin.com/qnbg
<diogenes_> ouch it's Silicon Integrated.
<diogenes_> xu-irc67w, we can try one thing if you want.
<xu-irc67w> if it's too much work than thanks for the effort and answers but it is not worth it
<diogenes_> xu-irc67w, it's one command.
<xu-irc67w> let's give it a try than
<diogenes_> pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<diogenes_> you will get a new document in which you paste the content from this: http://dpaste.com/3PZM9Q3
<diogenes_> save, close and run: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | nc termbin.com 999
<diogenes_> share url.
<xu-irc67w> https://termbin.com/kcw0
<diogenes_> now reboot but in case you've got a black screen after reboot then hit ctrl+alt+f3, login with your user, run: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && systemctl reboot
<diogenes_> and come with a feedback.
<xu-irc67w> It has now for different resolution to choose
<xu-irc67w> Thanks
<diogenes_> xu-irc67w, so does it work?
<xu-irc67w> Yes beautifully
<xu-irc67w> Thank you again
<diogenes_> ok nice, you're welcome.
<Matthias42> hello, I would like to now, is where a udev rules for all of the mtp devices.So, if I plug in a phone and is supports mtp it will auto mounted.I would change his, mount it with jmtpfs, to a my own location.
<xu-help6w> how are you doingim having some issue with boot time, mine xubuntu takes like 5 min to bootdo you have any answer for this issue?
<diogenes_> xu-help6w, run: system-analyze blame | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the url.
<xu-help6w> ok diogenes
<xu-help6w> didnt work
<xu-help6w> :(
<diogenes_> xu-help6w, what do you mean?
<xu-help6w> i tried run the command at command line
<xu-help6w> no work
<diogenes_> what was the result you got?
<xu-help6w> order no found
<diogenes_> xu-help6w, run this command, i made a mistake there:
<diogenes_> systemd-analyze blame | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> you will get a link url.
<hygy> Hi.
<hygy> I want to use xubuntu 20.04 with a 4k primary display and with a HD secondary display. How can I make it work?
<hygy> It was hard to make it work on the primary 4k display on alone too.
<gnrp> hygy: What were the problems, or what is it that does not work?
<hygy> gnrp: first I want to use it on a simple 4k display. I installed xubuntu and all the things was really small.
<hygy> login screen is small still now
<hygy> then I try to set the settings, apperance, settings, window size 2x -> the windows gets bigger, but the icons oters are really small, so I selected the hdpi-default theme, then the window titles get bigger
<hygy> but the panel, icons, etc are really small
<hygy> and the start menu too
<hygy> so I sarted to tweak all the font sizees and many settings
<hygy> (now it is about to usable, but the icons on the buttons are so small
<hygy> so finally I set back to windows size to 1x
<hygy> and set the dpi to the correct calculated size of the monitor
<hygy> im using it like that now
<hygy> Then I try to connect a lowdpi (HD) monitor to this computer, but all thing is really big on the lowdpi screen it is unusable. :(
<gnrp> aah, yeah, getting dpi right is a bit annoying in the beginning
<hygy> I think after a fresh install it needs to detect that is a 4k display, and set the correct things.
<hygy> gnrp: but I cannot set different dpi for the 4k display and the HD display
<gnrp> and this doesn't make sense
<gnrp> you should only set the dpi and not the other stuff
<gnrp> because when you change the font or symbol size, of course everything will change. If you only change the dpi, then things will be fine
<hygy> but if I only set the dpi the fonts and any other tings keep really small
<hygy> first I just set the dpi, but it does not work....
<hygy> many things are really small
<gnrp> like what?
<gnrp> remembre that e.g. browsers often do their own thing
<hygy> icons, panel menus, button texts
<hygy> and the bigger problem now that I cannot use an external lodpi monitor
<gnrp> hm, looking at it, I get the problem. tbh, I don't know how to solve that
<hygy> somebody said to me that I need to install wayland and there I can set different dpi-s for the different monitors
<hygy> dont know where the problem is, maybe xfce, or maybe x11 or dont know where, but it is far from user friendly now
<gnrp> yeah. High-dpi displays, and especially changes from that, are still a hassle with Linux
<gnrp> if you stay within one of the big desktop environments and its programs (KDE or Gnome), you might be more happy, but then you are very limited with the applications
<hygy> i dont like kde, and gnome is hmm :)  when they moved to unity style i really hate this
<hygy> the old times I used gnome2 and it was really good
<hygy> then somebody get crazy and figured out unity....
<hygy> so I switched to xfce, and I like it...
<hygy> but now it is really disappointing to use linux with 4k display
<hygy> and I do not like windows
<hygy> so I dont know how can I deal with this :(  I'm really dissapointed
<gnrp> unity was a Ubuntu thing, though
<gnrp> I use a 4k display as well, but no external displays ;)
<gnrp> or do you mean gnome shell?
<gnrp> there are some rough edges with Linux on the desktop after all htese years. But they are tiny compared to old times :D
<hygy> sorry i lost the connection
<hygy> where can I get help how to use xubuntu with mixed hdpi lodpi setting?
#xubuntu 2020-05-19
<kuro> Hi
<kuro> Is anyone here that can help me with a little thing?
<v1adimir> o/
<kuro> o/
<v1adimir> just.. ask. :)
<v1adimir> *and nobody shall answer, as per usual. ;P;D
<kuro> Ok. I installed Nautilus because I'm trying to test some other file managers, but for some reason, when I go to open a .zip file, it triggers Thunar and then does nothing
<kuro> lmao
<kuro> Do you know what could make it do that?
<v1adimir> yea, hm, default app for file type - but, in Nautilus
<v1adimir> maybe something like? https://superuser.com/questions/572011/how-do-i-set-up-preferred-applications-in-nautilus-by-file-extension-rather-tha
<v1adimir> ugh, "7 years ago", pfft.
<kuro> That's why I asked here. All the alternatives seem old enough for them to not actually work.
<kuro> The only thing that I've read was on Reddit on a post from 2 years ago, but that person deleted Thunar, which I'm not even trying to do because it deletes core packages from my system
<kuro> It literally would delete xubuntu lmao
<v1adimir> there's this, also - like 'fixing' thunar first; in case it's been too-messed with? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051713&p=6624444#post6624444
<v1adimir> not that it'll help. =)
<v1adimir> ^^ oh, right! just read what you've written. xD
<v1adimir> it's, just.. getting the file type. perhaps update-alternatives with whatever you're supposed to be doing, have you looked at that?
<v1adimir> it isn't "xdg-settings" ??
<kuro> idk if update-alternatives has something to do with it, because I try to open the zip file, it opens Thunar and then Thunar crashes
<kuro> Open the zip file with Engrampa
<kuro> *
<v1adimir> have you got unrar, maybe it'll automagically fix things?.. https://itsfoss.com/use-rar-ubuntu-linux/
<v1adimir> (bt i doubt it again. :))
<kuro> I mean, I can simply do unzip xxxxxxx.zip on Terminal
<kuro> But it's weird that I can't do it on a GTK+ interface
<v1adimir> btw., if this will ever be useful (just ran across it), for Nautilus: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-extend-the-gnome-nautilus-file-manager-with-custom-scripts
<kuro> Thanks, I'll save it
<kuro> Anyway, thank for the try, but I think I'll just desist and keep using Thunar
<kuro> XFCE always frustrates me, but I still use it
<v1adimir> stick..around.. ah, nvm. ;P:P
<Matthias123> Hello, I would like to now, is where a udev rules for all of the mtp devices.
<Matthias123> So, if I plug in a phone and is supports mtp, it will auto mounted.
<Matthias123> I would change his, mount it with jmtpfs, to a my own location.
<brainwash> Matthias123: I think this is handled by gvfs-mtp
<Matthias123> brainwash: I think so too.
<Matthias123> but for me it look like a udev rool dose the mount.
<Matthias123> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Media_Transfer_Protocol#gvfs-mtp
<brainwash> thunar-volman does that
<brainwash> check thunar-volman-settings
<Matthias123> but I cannot find the udev rule, that's the reason for my question
<Matthias123> I use geeqie to manage the fotos. The mount point of the mtp device is /run/user/$UID/gvfs/..UUID.. but this did not work for geeqie.
<jphilips> vimart: we are working on the 'what is xubuntu?' documentation page this week if you are interested - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kkq51aJLT-BdCogUS4INhrR4e_IRgLT7YlUAWL32m4g/edit#
<xu-help20w> Newbie in xfce: how to move the panel from top to bottom and how to switch double click into single click.
<diogenes_> xu-help20w, right click on panel > panel > panel preferences >untick lock panel and drag it down from the edge.
<diogenes_> for single click, open thunar > edit > preferences > behavior.
<xu-help20w> Ok, i go to test. Many thanks.
<coconut> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
#xubuntu 2020-05-20
<xu-help49w> Hi all,
<xu-help49w> Is there a difference between XUbuntu and Ubuntu from the point of view of automatic patch management mechanism ?
<well_laid_lawn> xu-help49w: they both use the same pacage sources
<xu-help49w> I am looking for a solution to automatically deploy patch to XUnbuntu machines from a local patch server, and this patch sever is connected to a remote central server which is linked to the internet
<well_laid_lawn> are you patching the source code ?
<xu-help49w> No, the runtime OS
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think you are using the term patch in the right context
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<well_laid_lawn> all the buuntuus uuse the same packages from the same repos
<well_laid_lawn> s/uuu/
<well_laid_lawn> I should pay attention as I type...
<xu-help49w> Ok, thanks. I'll a look to this link.
<lisbeths> When I take a screenshot it operates but then when I click save the program hangs.
<lisbeths> The last thing I can recall changing in regards to photos and the filesystem was I switched my default image viewer to feh.
<xu-irc98w> Hi. how to single click on desktop icons? I found single click works in Thunar but on desktop still double click.
<dl036> Desktop settings --> Icons tab --> "Single click to activate icons"
<xu-irc98w> Yes i found. Actually works for me many thanks.
<xu-irc98w> Is it possible to activate shutdown icon on panel (or desktop)?
<xubuntu85i> been stuck at running grub for an hour during install.
<lwmar> hi, anyone can tell me where I can get a list of repositories for my xubuntu 20 as my list is missing? thanks
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lwmar> thanks, that info is for ubuntu not xubuntu and for me it is not so easy, I cannot find any of applications mentioned there
<well_laid_lawn> all 'buntus use the same repos
<lwmar> how to access that window with the repositories information?
<well_laid_lawn> clic the link or copy to browser
<lwmar> the only thing I have is "software updater"
<lwmar> this is what it says in that link: The Software Sources application can be accessed from the System menu, in Admin -> Software Sources (GNOME) or, from Adept Manager, Adept -> Manage Repositories (KDE).
<lwmar> I don't have any of those (software sources or manage repositories)
#xubuntu 2020-05-21
<lwmar> after I upgraded to xubuntu 20 and tried to install qtorrent all the problems started
<lwmar> I tried to install synaptic but I can't even do that!
<well_laid_lawn> 'm not at my xubuntu boxx atm maybe someone else can paste the sources file
<well_laid_lawn> the ubuntu wiki is way out of date
<lwmar> Ahh ok, it is not me being such a bad user then! big relief, thanks
<lwmar> does xubuntu have something like repair mode to install it over the current installation to fix problems?
<well_laid_lawn> not as far as I know
<lwmar> I can't understand what happened to my gui for software & updates
<lwmar> does it have a different name under the new 20 version of xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> I haven't looked at 20.04 yet but it should be in the menu
<lwmar> here I don't see fossa: https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<lwmar> where to find the packages for fossa?
<lwmar> ohh it is called focal fossa, I am sorry
<puff> So I upgraded to a new laptop, decided to try stock ubuntu GUI for a bit, just because... not overwhelmed.  Tried installing xubuntu-desktop and https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7tXXyn3Rtv/
<TonyThuitai> How to change system language from English US to English UK in Xubuntu 20.04
<jatt> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<xu-irc94w> Hi guys, i would like to understand how can i choose to boot from an usb on which i have installed Puppylinux. On my computer I have now Xubuntu and i couldn't understand how to do that. I think it should be easy one but still could not find the right info. Can anyone help?
<diogenes_> xu-irc94w, when you start the PC hit f9 if HP or f12 if Acer or esc if Asus and other keys for ohher models and pick your usb drive from the list.
<xu-irc94w> diogenes_ let me try with f9..it's a compaq presario (HP i guess?)
<xu-irc94w> it is the right key,  but the process gets blocked and it doesn't show the boot menu to choose from..
<diogenes_> xu-irc94w, then press f10 go to boot tab and disable secure boot.
<xu-irc94w> ok
<diogenes_> don't forget to save changes.
<xu-irc94w> diogenes_ again blocked: F10...Bios setup options and nothing more
<xu-irc94w> it freezes
<diogenes_> xu-irc94w, try it without the usb drive attached, hit f10 and you should see BIOS menu.
<xu-irc94w> ok! thank you by the way ;-)
<diogenes_> no problem
<xu-irc94w> diogenes_ almost there..
<xu-irc94w> there is no secure boot option
<xu-irc94w> and it seems as in the boot options there is no usb enabled option
<xu-irc94w> what i see is
<xu-irc94w> in the boot options:
<xu-irc94w> post. hotkey delay (sec) ---- 0
<xu-irc94w> cd-rom boot  -------- (enabled)
<xu-irc94w> floppy boot ------------ (enabled)
<xu-irc94w> Internal network adapter
<diogenes_> xu-irc94w, maybe a screenshot with phone?
<xu-irc94w> ok
<xu-irc94w> I just draged and droped the photo here to upload but it didn't work ..how do you upload here?
<diogenes_> xu-irc94w, upload to imgur.com
<diogenes_> and share the url.
<xu-irc94w> https://imgur.com/a/1sWfUaC
<xu-irc94w> diogenes_ What do u think?
<diogenes_> xu-irc94w, ok it's an old machine so tell me if you can access BIOS with f10 when the usb drive is attached?
<xu-irc94w> no i can't
<xu-irc94w> only without usb
<xu-irc94w> maybe i should create a bootble cd with puppylinux and try to use it that way
<diogenes_> xu-irc94w, the problem might be with the usb drive, try to zero it out and write the iso again.
<xu-irc94w> Humm..but it works with my other laptop which is newer than this presario
<diogenes_> xu-irc94w, it might be bootable in UEFI only then.
<diogenes_> and this old machine has no UEFI.
<xu-irc94w> got it
<xu-irc94w> i guess is better than to use the cd
<xu-irc94w> any other ideas?
<diogenes_> xu-irc94w, there might be a possibility to boot it right from your HDD.
<xu-irc94w> ok, how?
<diogenes_> boot into xubuntu first.
<xu-irc94w> ok
<xu-irc94w> done
<diogenes_> insert the usb.
<xu-irc94w> done
<diogenes_> give me the download link to puppy iso that you downloaded.
<xu-irc94w> http://distro.ibiblio.org/puppylinux/puppy-bionic/bionicpup64/
<diogenes_> xu-irc94w, bionicpup64-8.0-uefi.iso?
<xu-irc94w> yes
<diogenes_> it says uefi there so it won't work on your machine.
<xu-irc94w> ok
<xu-irc94w> Thank you!! I will try it out with the cd
<diogenes_> ok good luck.
<xu-irc94w> have a nice evening! ;-)
<diogenes_> thanks the same to you.
<abtm_> quick question, I have just loaded xubuntu on my precision 7530 and everything seems to be working fine out of the box except..... my bluetooth headset seems to be locked to A2DP which means the built in mic is not functional
<abtm_> help pls....
<coconut> no clue abtm, and you might have more success on #ubuntu (more users)
<n-iCe> hi
<davidw_> nick davidw
#xubuntu 2020-05-22
<yesyesproblemyes> Hi, i want to use xubuntu to turn a old laptop into a digital picture frame. My question is what capacity flash drive should I use? 8? 16? 32GB?
<xubuntu14i5885> Hello
<xubuntu14i5885> I am struggling
<xu-help12w> Hi!
<xu-help64w> Anybody able to help me?
<xu-help64w> Been struggling to get xubuntu working for a good 6 hours or so.
<diogenes_> xu-help64w,
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xu-help64w> Thanks. I need help booting xubuntu from grub. Once i boot though, i get sent to another command prompt, and i have no idea what to do from there. I've been trying to install it for about six hours now, without any luck. Any help at all is appreciated!
<diogenes_> xu-help64w, you booting off a usb drive?
<xu-help64w> Yes
<diogenes_> does it boot to live environment?
<xu-help64w> Have no idea. I used rufus to create it, using iso.
<xu-help64w> Still very new to this.
<diogenes_> do you get this? https://static.knowledgebase.ai/upload/8688336/6e5edbd58c-bf8a1be51c530261aacf.png
<xu-help64w> No. I'm in grub 2.04 for xubuntu
<diogenes_> xu-help64w, it might mean the iso wasn't properly written to the usb drive.
<xu-help64w> I have formatted the drive and rewritten the iso to the drive multiple times.
<diogenes_> try to fully format erase the usb and instead of rufus use this: https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<diogenes_> assuming you're on windows.
<jdwwatts> hello world
<n-iCe> hi
<puff> So I upgraded to a new laptop, decided to try stock ubuntu GUI for a bit, just because... I'm not overwhelmed.  Tried installing xubuntu-desktop and it's giving me some warnings about unment dependencies and conflicts:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7tXXyn3Rtv/
<n-iCe> hi
<dispo> whisker menu has a 1 second lag day when I click on it,I  noticed this issue since the latest system update
<dispo> xubuntu 18.04.4
<brainwash> dispo: what was updated exactly?
<dispo> 4.15.0-101-generic
<dispo> Kernel
<dispo> xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin is already the newest version (2.1.5-0ubuntu1).
<lwmar> hello, I have the following problem with transmission but also with tixati: I am using another hard drive to store the incomplete torrent files, it is mounted at the start of xubuntu 20 lts. I can hear the disk starting when I open the mentioned applications however it looks like to me that the applications do not wait enough time so I get a
<lwmar> missing files error having me to force rechecking for every single file manually
<well_laid_lawn> lwmar: if you access the files on the disk before starting those apps does it happen ?
<well_laid_lawn> using the file manager or sommething...
<lwmar> @well_laid_lawn no, in that case it does not happen
<well_laid_lawn> so the issuue is the timme it takes for the disk to spin up
<well_laid_lawn> you could make your own lauuncher with a command to spin the disk firdt
<lwmar> yes but I think that is not the best solution, I think this is probably why my PC freezes so often since I upgraded to v20 of Xubuntu
<lwmar> many things make my PC freeze, while before this was not happening. One of them is sometimes when I disconnect the wi-fi
<well_laid_lawn> if that is the case then filing bug reports is the only way forward afaik
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lwmar> but I am not sure if it is a bug and I don't want people to think I like to report false bugs
<lwmar> that is why I was asking the other day about help analyzing my logs to diagnose problems
#xubuntu 2020-05-23
<DarkTrick> FYI: running VSCode with gdb stopping freezes the whole session
<DarkTrick> the only way to get it back is to change TTY and kill gdb
<StupidLikeAFox> So, my system here was quite out of date, trying to do the kernel now and getting errors
<StupidLikeAFox> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta-hwe/linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04_5.3.0.51.104_amd64.deb
<StupidLikeAFox>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.38 80]
<StupidLikeAFox> 18.04lts
<StupidLikeAFox> Is something messed up in my repo settings? the other updates went fine
<brainwash> StupidLikeAFox: I see version 5.3.0.53.109 in the repo
<brainwash> StupidLikeAFox: did you apt update?
<brainwash> !info linux-image-generic-hwe bionic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-hwe does not exist in bionic
<Unit193> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.53.109 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<Unit193> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-20.04 bionic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-hwe-20.04 does not exist in bionic
<StupidLikeAFox> brainwash: that did it, thank you
<StupidLikeAFox> I suppose you guys have gotten this a lot, but any timeline on when 20.04.1 will be out?
<coconut> StupidLikeAFox, normally it's like 2 to 3 months iirc
<coconut> and ubuntu comes first
<StupidLikeAFox> Fair enough
<Unit193> Well, they release at the same time, but should be July.
<coconut> !ltsupgrade | StupidLikeAFox
<ubottu> StupidLikeAFox: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<xu-help39w> my xubuntu 20.04 is muted, the sound only works with the headset
<dreamon> hello. bought a thinkpad with 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics (rev 02). I copied xubuntu from my old system 1:1 by dd to new maschine. But having issues with graphics.
<dreamon> I cannot play videos mpv, vlc, glxgears.. fault by segmentation.
<diogenes_> dreamon, which means it wasn't a good idea.
<dreamon> diogenes_, that means some work to do.. ;)
<diogenes_> dreamon, yes and the first one is to download the iso )
<dreamon> Oh no.. thats no way for me. I upgrade since 12.04 and I never gave up, till it worked
<coconut> dreamon, then you are a diehard! (most choose easy and reinstall)
<hansh> the 20.04 iso have a livesystem that verifies checksums of.. pretty much everything, apparently, on each bootup, that's a nice feature, but is there some way to skip it during startup? doing something that requires quite a bit of reboots and it's annoying to wait for the checksum verification on every bootup (it's a USB2 drive so it takes a while)
#xubuntu 2020-05-24
<StupidLikeAFox> Hrm, was going to make a liveUSB of 20.04, I cannot figure out what tool I used last time
<StupidLikeAFox> what's the recomended tool and/or any clue what I may have used?
<Bashing-om> StupidLikeAFox: What is the host operating system that you are booting ?
<StupidLikeAFox> xubuntu 18.04lts to make a xubuntu 20.04lts liveUSB
<StupidLikeAFox> the vanilla non-persistant sort is fine
<Bashing-om> StupidLikeAFox: "dd": just sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync  is my goto.
<StupidLikeAFox> should the usb stick be mounted, or unmouted?
<Bashing-om> StupidLikeAFox:  The file system will automount the USB, then run dd - where sdX is known from ' sudo fdisk -lu' or such.
<Bashing-om> StupidLikeAFox: dd is also known as (d)isk (d)estroyer - exercise care and caution. dd does what you tell it to do.
<StupidLikeAFox> Bashing-om: Ah, thank ya much, that seems to have done the trick
<StupidLikeAFox> it's probally what I used last time as well, as I don't seem to have any fancy live-media tools installed
<StupidLikeAFox> but my memory is awful
<Bashing-om> StupidLikeAFox: ^ guilty too as charged - short text file here beats long memory every time :P
<StupidLikeAFox> hrm, on boot the usb complained one file error was found
<StupidLikeAFox> and it is running /very/ poorly once it got to a desktop instead of menus
<StupidLikeAFox> like I can barely move the mouse or interact with anything
<StupidLikeAFox> 18.04.3 image worked fine, but couldn't see my wifi chipset (which is understandable- rather new intel wifi 6 chip)
<StupidLikeAFox> same model and size of flash drive the other image I burnt a while back was on, all of thm started as the factory partitioning
<StupidLikeAFox> this one does see my second ethernet chipset, but no wifi and is entirely unusable :T
<zleap> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<zleap> i am trying to write an article to promote we need help with development / testing etc
<zleap> are we planning on moving from launchpad to github ?  I get so many e-mails I am not sure if that was mentioned in relation to xubuntu or something else
<zleap> chat later
<bodiccea_> is there a way to permanently disable HDMI audio output ? When I do it via audio mixer, it comes back often (maybe after screen lock).
<Aayush> Hi. I have a problem booting Xubuntu.
<Deano59> can I use wayland on xubuntu?
<rxom_br> good morning fellow linuxers. I'm moving from ubuntu 20.04 to xubuntu 20.04 for two main reasons: app store and tracker-miner
<diogenes_> rxom_br, Xubuntu is an excellent choice!
<rxom_br> I think so.
<rxom_br> my main need is stability and free mem. I do a lot of spreadsheet editing. Any tips in order to keep the system as fast as possible?
<diogenes_> rxom_br, disabling unneeded autostart apps ans systemd services.
<rxom_br> tks diogenes_, will do that. since I don't own a printer at home, do you think I can disable cups, and in case I need I could reactivate it easily? (I'm pretty noob in Linux, so I feel insecure about disabling stuff)
<diogenes_> rxom_br, of course you can disable and re-enable everything.
<rxom_br> :-)
<sunsetsky> Hi can someone here please help me with this? - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2443376
<diogenes_> sunsetsky, you can safely ignore the "stiky keys: notifications.
<sunsetsky> diogenes_: ok thanks.  why are these notifications happening?
<diogenes_> sunsetsky, some bugs somewhere.
<mnemoc> hi, is there a repository of wallpapers included in previous releases? in 19.10 I had one of a tree reflected on the water but it disappeared when upgrading to 20.04
<mnemoc> google isn't being helpful :-/
<mnemoc> it looked a lot like the yggdrasil
<diogenes_> mnemoc, if you have a 19.10 iso you could get it from there.
<diogenes_> !wallpapers
<diogenes_>  !wallpaper
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager -> Appearance (tabs Style, Icons) and/or Settings Manager -> Window Manager (tab Style). Starting with Xubuntu 13.10, you can control some of your theme colors from Settings Manager -> Theme Configuration.
<mnemoc> thanks for the idea, I'll get the iso and boot it in virtualbox
<StupidLikeAFox> I wish there was a metapackage to install support for all the stuff gparted can do
<StupidLikeAFox> YASI
<krytarik> mnemoc: That appears to be one of <https://xubuntu.org/news/18-04-community-wallpaper-contest-winners/>, so you could also install the 'xubuntu-community-wallpapers-bionic' package.
<StupidLikeAFox> Anybody have tips for getting an intel wifi 6 chipset to work in 18.04.3lts?
<StupidLikeAFox> Right now I'm briding wifi into my desktop through my laptop + ethernet
<StupidLikeAFox> the package backport-iwlwifi-dkms seems interesting
<StupidLikeAFox> grabbed it, I'll try restarting to see what happens when the kernel version is current
<StupidLikeAFox> okay, that was easy
<mnemoc> krytarik: brilliant! thanks a lot!
